# Авто/мото



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Кирилл

@Candellmans, ты устроился в мерседес бенц работать?


----------



## Candellmans

4 AMG 500 Coope




[automerge]1521474933[/automerge]


Candellmans написал(а):


>


Mercedes S-Class Coupe 4 Matic


----------



## Кирилл

Почувствуй себя неудачником)))
Тачка - искусство!


----------



## Candellmans

Кирилл написал(а):


> Почувствуй себя неудачником)))
> Тачка - искусство!


Автомобиль - огонь.Но многие с нами не согласны.Theriollaria против.
[automerge]1521477399[/automerge]


Candellmans написал(а):


> Автомобиль - огонь.Но многие с нами не согласны.Theriollaria против.


Против пневмоподвески и 21-х дисков.
[automerge]1521477705[/automerge]


Candellmans написал(а):


> Автомобиль - огонь.Но многие с нами не согласны.Theriollaria против.
> [automerge]1521477399[/automerge]
> 
> Против пневмоподвески и 21-х дисков.


Полный привод.


----------



## Кирилл

Полный привод тема, только бензина много уходит...
Пневмоподвеска - тоже не уважаю.
Несколько зим по -50 мороза и трындец ей.


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Кирилл

Да ну его.
Стремный какой то...


----------



## Candellmans

Ателье ABT доработало новый Audi RS 6 Avant

6.04.20
Тюнеры из ABT доработали новый Audi RS 6 Avant, который составит пару хетчбэку RS7-R, рассекреченному несколькими днями ранее. Всего будет построено 125 таких универсалов.






ABT Audi RS6-R

Новый *Audi RS 6 Avant* представили минувшей осенью в рамках автосалона во Франкфурте. Уже с завода универсал может похвастаться 600-сильным V8 в составе умеренно-гибридной установки, активным задним дифференциалом и полноуправляемым шасси. Автомобиль способен ускоряться с места до 100 км/ч за 3,6 секунды. Однако в ателье *ABT Sportsline* считают, что предела совершенству нет.





ABT Audi RS6-R

Универсал получил карбоновое «оперение», оригинальные 22-дюймовые колеса, новую выпускную систему с композитными патрубками и переработанную подвеску с другими пружинами и стабилизаторами. Для салона также предусмотрены улучшения. Например, стоит отметить отделку рулевого колеса кожей и углепластиком.





ABT Audi RS6-R

Отдачу 4,0-литрового мотора увеличили с 600 л.с. и 800 Нм до 740 л.с. и 920 Нм. Как после этого изменилась динамика — не уточняется. К слову, даже серийная модель *RS 6 Avant* со всеми опциональными пакетами способна ускоряться до 305 км/ч.





ABT Audi RS6-R

Если у вас уже имеется стандартный универсал, то доработка обойдется в 69 900. Автомобиль «под ключ» оценили в 205 900 евро. «Злой» универсал *ABT Audi RS6-R* выпустят ограниченным тиражом в количестве 125 экземпляров.


Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

*BMW сделала конкурента Harley-Davidson*

6.04.20
Новый круизер R 18 выполнен в стилистике классического довоенного BMW R 5.





После череды концептуальных мотоциклов немецкая марка наконец-то представила серийный круизер, в котором классический дизайн сочетается с современными технологиями. В частности оформление передней и задней подвески, а также карданный привод стилизованы под BMW R 5 образца 1936 года.





Мотоцикл получил стальную трубчатую раму, передняя подвеска — перевёрнутая телескопическая вилка, а роль задней выполняет моноамортизатор под седлом. Круизер оснащается комбинированной тормозной системой с двумя дисками на переднем колесе (нажатие на рычаг переднего тормоза задействует и задний тормоз, а педаль заднего тормоза отвечает только за него), антиблокировочной системой ABS, системой стабилизации ASC и антипробуксовочной системой MSR. У водителя также будет возможность выбирать один из трёх — Rain, Roll и Rock — режимов работы двигателя.





Сам двигатель получил название Big Boxer и является самым мощным 2-цилиндровым оппозитным мотором, который когда-либо использовался на мотоциклах BMW. Агрегат объёмом 1,8 л выдаёт 91 л.с.  и сочетается с 6-ступенчатой коробкой передач.





На старте продаж для BMW R 18 сразу же будет доступно множество аксессуаров из фирменного каталога BMW Motorrad, а кроме того клиентам предложат массу афтермаркет-деталей от известных компаний Roland Sands Design, Vance & Hance и Mustang Seats.





Стоимость нового круизера в Германии составит от €22 800  за BMW R 18 First Edition с расширенной отделкой хромом и полосками-цировками на баке. О том, появится ли новинка в России и сколько будет стоить, пока не сообщается.






ЕКАBU.ru

P.S:_Всё правильно сделано-с нажатием рукоятки тормоза на руле блокируютя оба колеса.(В большинстве моделей разделено - ножной тормоз отвечает за заднее колесо,впрочем это можно сделать и на этой модели.Удобно)_


----------



## Candellmans

Новая Mazda6 получит 350-сильный мотор и задний привод

14.04.20






Как сообщает издание Car and Driver, новое поколение Mazda6 появится не ранее 2022 года.






Mazda Vision Coupe Concept

По предварительной информации, внешний вид новой модели *Mazda6* будет опираться на дизайн концепта *Mazda Vision Coupe Concept*, который был представлен в 2017 году на автосалоне в Токио. Кроме того, среди версий автомобиля может появиться полноценное купе, которое обзаведётся индексом RX.






Mazda Vision Coupe Concept

Новая генерация *Mazda6* будет базироваться на платформе с продольным расположением силового агрегата и коробки передач, как у моделей *BMW*. Напомним, что нынешнее поколение модели имеет поперечную компоновку. Новое шасси для обновлённого автомобиля будет заднеприводным.






Mazda Vision Coupe Concept

В оснащении топовых модификаций новой *Mazda6* будет находиться рядная «шестёрка» с технологией *Skyactiv-X*, дополненная 48-вольтовым стартер-генератором. Ориентировочная мощность такого силового агрегата будет достигать 350 лошадиных сил. Также в качестве опции предложат и систему полного привода. По предварительным данным, новое поколение *Mazda6* появится в 2022 году.






Mazda Vision Coupe Concept


_Tarantas News_


----------



## Candellmans

Украинские специалисты представили квадроцикл с динамикой гиперк

15.04.20
Специалисты мастерской Iron Custom Motors представили уникальный Quanta R.






Quanta R

Мастерская *Iron Custom Motors* построила уникальный *Quanta R*, который представляет собой гибрид автомобиля и мотоцикла. В качестве силовой установки выступает оппозитный двигатель *Subaru*, совмещенный с полноприводной трансмиссией. Данная связка позволяет *Quanta R* разгоняться до 100 км/ч менее, чем за 3 секунды.






Quanta R

С технической стороны *Quanta R* более схож с автомобилем. Его шасси изготовлено из стальных труб, а приводится в движение он оппозитником *Subaru* объемом 2,5 литра. Мотор имеет систему впрыска метанола и пять уровней мощности от 350 до 600 л.с. От *Subaru* также досталась ассиметричная система полного привода, спортивная трансмиссия и подвеска с возможностью регулировки развала/схождения на обеих осях, а за качественное торможение отвечают компоненты от *Brembo*.






Quanta R

Рулевое управление больше напоминает квадроцикл. Блок с электроусилителем является собственной разработкой* Iron Custom Motors*, как и кнопочный селектор передач. Оптика, зеркала и другие элементы экстерьера были заимствованы у разных моделей мотоциклов, а внешние панели изготовлены из алюминия и углепластика. Приятную атмосферу в салоне создает качественная аудиосистема *Alpine Marine* с шестью динамиками, сабвуфером и двумя усилителями.






Quanta R

Масса *Quanta R* составляет всего лишь 750 килограммов, а удельная мощность составляет 800 л.с. на тонну, что даже больше, чем у *Ferrari LaFerrari*.

_Тарантас Ньюс_


----------



## Theriollaria

Candellmans написал(а):


> Автомобиль - огонь.Но многие с нами не согласны.Theriollaria против.


Когда ты какие-то древние страхотени находишь - против. В древностях мне или совсем уж древние типа BMW Ivetta, жабные Ситроены послевоенные или внедорожники старые от Тоётера с Ленд Ровером (те, шо 70-80х годоф). Остальное мне не оч.
Как раз в тему, хоть и понимаю, что будет не оч смешно (надо украинский знать), но а вдруг?


Спойлер


----------



## Candellmans

*Появились изображения нового BMW 3 серии Compact*
20.04.20






Когда-то семейство BMW 3 серии было представлено не только седаном, универсалом, купе и кабриолетом, но и трёхдверным хэтчбеком. Независимые дизайнеры портала Колёса.ру представили, как бы такая модель выглядела сейчас.





актуальный BMW 3 серии

Недолгая модели *Compact* началась в 1994 году, когда на свет представили трёхдверный вариант кузова *Е36*, это случилось спустя 4 года после премьеры седана. Новинка стала первым хэтчбеком *BMW* после 2000/2002 *Touring*, выпускавшейся до 1974 года.





рендер

BMW 3 серии в кузове трёхдверного хэтчбека, фото: Колёса.ру
Второе поколение *Compact* дебютировало в 2000 году и было построено на основе кузова Е46, в то время как седан был представлен в конце 1997 года. Автомобиль в такой версии выпускался до конца 2004 года, после чего его заменили в модельном ряду новой 1-й серией. Как известно, актуальная *BMW 3 серии* перешла на передний привод, поэтому заднеприводный *Compact* на базе «трёшки» в кузове *G30* стал бы неплохой альтернативой.





рендер

BMW 3 серии в кузове трёхдверного хэтчбека, фото: Колёса.ру
У модели в кузове *Compact* размер колёсной базы остался бы прежним, однако длина машины уменьшилась бы за счёт заднего свеса. Хэтчбек имел бы широкие боковые двери, при этом они сохранили оконные рамки, так как двери без рамок применяются в более дорогом кузове купе. В целях экономии *Compact* получил бы фонари идентичны устанавливаемым на седан, тем более что они вполне удачны по дизайну, а вот крышка багажника новая: теперь она открывается вместе с задним стеклом, а её торец сделан более высоким.





актуальный BMW 3 серии
На сегодняшний день у российских дилеров цена на седан 3 серии начинаются с отметки в 2 460 000 рублей (318d AT, 150 л.с.). Самый доступный полноприводный вариант 320i xDrive (184 л.с.) предлагается за 2 750 000 рублей, а 374-сильная M340i xDrive — от 4 110 000 рублей.

Tarantas News


----------



## Candellmans

Hyundai Veloster N обзавёлся «роботом» и стал немного быстрее

21.04.2020





Компания Hyundai продолжает представлять новинки, несмотря на глобальный карантин в связи с пандемией COVID-19: вслед за новой Elantra и премиальным Genesis G80 второго поколения дебютировала двухпедальная версия 4-дверного хот-хэтча Hyundai Veloster N.

Нынешний Veloster второго поколения с уникальным несимметричным кузовом (на левом боку одна дверь, на правом — две) выпускается с 2018 года. Основным рынком сбыла этой модели являются США: в прошлом году Veloster разошёлся здесь тиражом 12 849 экземпляров (+18% к результату 2018 года), тогда как лучшим годом продаж для этой модели пока является 2012-й — тогда было реализовано 38 102 шт.







Появление двухпедальной версии наиболее мощного Veloster N должно придать модели дополнительный рыночный импульс, ведь покупателей, умеющих орудовать «механикой», становится всё меньше. Специалисты Hyundai, наконец, «допилили» свой 8-ступенчатый «робот» с двумя мокрыми сцеплениями, и настроили его на работу в паре с бензиновым 2,0-литровым турбомотором, который у Велостера N выдаёт 250 либо 275 л.с. Коробка N DCT, впрочем, положена только 275-сильной версии.







Благодаря «роботу» время разгона до 100 км/ч уменьшилось с 6,1 до 5,6 с и появились вспомогательные режимы управляющей электроники: Launch Control, N Grin Shift (на 20 секунд увеличивает максимальный крутящий момент с 353 до 377 Нм), N Power Shift (активируется при интенсивном разгоне и при повышении ступеней минимизирует потери в тяге), N Track Sense Shift (предназначен для езды по треку, но при этом активируется автоматически, как только электроника определяет, что водитель начинает ехать достаточно агрессивно).

Ещё одна полезная функция «робота» — автоматическое торможение двигателем при спуске с уклона, так электроника позволяет сберечь тормоза. Максимальная скорость по-прежнему ограничена на отметке 250 км/ч.







В салоне на рулевой колонке появились подрулевые лепестки переключения передач в ручном режиме. В виде опции теперь предлагаются ковшеобразные кресла N Light с интегральными подголовниками, которы приблизительно на 2 кг легче стандартных и имеют подсвеченные светодиодами буквы N на спинках.
В Южной Корее двухпедальный Veloster N поступит в продажу уже в этом месяце, а старт продаж в США будет зависеть от режима снятия карантина, который у каждого штата свой.







В Европе и в России Veloster сейчас официально не представлен: в нашей стране последние 22 хэчтбека прошлого поколения дилеры реализовали ещё в 2016 году. Зато и в Европе и у нас есть 5-дверный хот-хэтч i30 N, который скоро вслед за Велостером также обзаведётся 8-ступенчатой коробокой N DCT. Hyundai i30 N, к слову, в прошлом году нашёл в России 60 покупателей.

В будущем спортивная N-линейка Hyundai будет расширяться. До карантина испытатели оттачивали на Нюрбургринге управляемость субкомпактного кроссовера Kona N, а к 1 апреля Hyundai подготовила фейковый Palisade N, но машина публике настолько понравилась, что на Chagne.org даже начался сбор подписей за начало серийного выпуска этой диковинной модификации. Вполне возможно, что корейская компания прислушается к мнению народа.










Hyundai Veloster N обзавёлся «роботом» и стал немного быстрее - КОЛЕСА.ру – автомобильный журнал


Компания Hyundai продолжает представлять новинки, несмотря на глобальный карантин в связи с пандемией COVID-19: вслед за новой Elantra и премиальным Genesis G80 второго поколения дебютировала двухпедальная версия 4-дверного хот-хэтча Hyundai Veloster N.



www.kolesa.ru


----------



## Theriollaria

Хороший фотограф


----------



## Candellmans

Ближайшее будущее Chevrolet Corvette: турбонаддув, гибридизация и более 1000 л.с.!
24.04.2020 





В Сеть утекла информация о грядущих модификация суперкара Chevrolet Corvette восьмого поколения. Планов громадьё, но при этом GM не намерен расставаться с древним нижневальным V8 — его тоже ждёт гибридизация.

Рождение среднемоторного Corvette было долгим и мучительным: разработка машины заняла десять лет, на протяжении которых руководство GM не раз намеревалось свернуть проект. Официальная премьера состоялась летом прошлого года, но из-за длительной забастовки рабочих, недовольных планом реструктуризации корпорации, производство на фабрике в Боулинг-Грин, штат Кентукки, стартовало только в феврале этого года, а должно было начаться до конца прошлого года.







В начале апреля выпуск пришлось прекратить из-за расползания коронавирусной инфекции COVID-19 по США, и на данный момент на рынок попали всего около 2700 спорткаров восьмого поколения с кузовом тарга. Первые клиенты при этом были неприятно удивлены огрехами в качестве сборки салона, которые GM, видимо, будет устранять в рамках отзыва после снятия карантинных ограничений. Тогда же возобновится выпуск Corvette, при этом версию с кузовом кабриолет, представленную в октябре прошлого года, скорее всего, в этом году на конвейер поставить не успеют.







В общем, пока судьба у Corvette С8 складывается так себе. Но если жизнь после эпидемии наладится, американский суперкар порадует своих поклонников массой интересных новшеств. О них стало известно журналу Hagerty из внутренней рассылки Мишель Браун, исполнительного директора закупочных операций GM, в которой она уведомляла поставщиков о приостановке работы над всеми ключевыми проектами из-за коронавируса. В документе были приведён график выхода будущих модификаций Corvette и их ключевых технических характеристик.







Итак, из утечки следует, что к 2022 модельному году (то есть фактически до конца 2021-го) должна быть подготовлена модификация Z06, у которой место базового 6,2-литрового 16-клапанного нижневального V8 LT2 (502 л.с., 637 Нм) займёт более современный 5,5-литровый V8 LT6 с верхними распредвалами и 32 клапанами. Его отдача составит 659 л.с.и 813 Нм.
К 2023 модельному году ожидается гибридный Corvette Grand Sport на базе (внимание!) старого LT2. Электромотор, вероятно, разместят между двигателем и коробкой передач. Совокупная отдача силовой установки составит 608 л.с. и 678 Нм.





16-клапанному V8 LT2, похоже, уготована долгая жизнь.

К 2024 модельному году появится Corvette ZR1 с наддувной версией 5,5-литрового V8. Такой агрегат получит обозначение LT7. С помощью двух турбокомпрессоров (прежде, к слову, на моторы топ-версий Corvette ставились механические нагнетатели) максимальная отдача вырастет до 862 л.с. и 1119 Нм. Tremec уже разрабатывает новую автоматическую коробку, способную переварить такой гигантский крутящий момент.







Наконец, к 2025 модельному годы прибудет самая навороченная версия Corvette Zora, названная так в честь разработчика самого первого Corvette Захария (Зора) Аркус-Дунтова. Это будет гибрид на базе наддувного LT7, выдающий максимальные 1014 л.с. и 1322 Нм. Какой в данном случае будет компоновочная схема, пока можно только гадать, и не исключено, что Zora окажется первым полноприводным Corvette в истории — во всяком случае место для размещения электромоторов на передней оси у С8 есть, но от багажника в носовой части в таком случае придётся отказаться.






Понятно, что в свете новой коронавирусной реальности все эти планы вилами на воде писаны, но, будем, как водится, надеяться на лучшее.

kolesa.ru


----------



## Candellmans

*Универсал Audi RS6 сделали мощнее Bugatti Veyron*

10.05.20
Немецкое тюнинг-ателье Wheelsandmore повысило отдачу Audi RS6 до 1010 л.с. 





Специалисты ателье *Wheelsandmore* разработали пять комплектов доработок для универсала *Audi RS6* четвёртого поколения. Максимальную отдачу немецкого универсала удалось повысить до 1010 л.с. Стоит отметить, что пиковая мощность 4,0-литрового *V8 RS6* оказалась даже выше, чем у *Bugatti Veyron* с 8,0-литровым *W16*. 




​Напомним, что базовая мощность битурбированного *V8* составляет 600 л.с. и 800 Нм момент. Пакет *Stage I* включает в себя обновление программного обеспечения блока двигателя и будет стоит 2100 евро (около 169 000 рублей). Благодаря такому тюнингу отдачу силовой установки повышают до 710 л.с., а крутящий момент составит 920 Нм. 




​Для* Stage II* предусмотрен чип-тюнинг, а также кастомная двухсекционная выхлопная система. Такой комплект обойдется в 7 688 евро (около 619 тыс. рублей), а мощность составит 725 л.с. и 930 Нм крутящего момента. 




​*Stage III* включет все вышеперечисленное и добавляет впускные коллекторы, новые воздуховоды и фильтр нулевого сопротивления. Мощность повышается до 786 л.с. и 1060 Нм момента, а ценник на него составляет 12 521 евро (около 1 млн рублей). Stage IV добавляет турбонагнетатели и усиленную трансмиссию. В таком случае отдача достигает 965 л.с. и 1250 Нм, а стоимость комплекта составит 33 529 евро (около 2,7 млн рублей). 




​Самый мощный пакет *Stage V* добавит безкатализаторный даунпайп и новые сажевые фильтры. Пиковая мощность автомобиля с таким комплектом достигает 1010 л.с. и 1250 Нм крутящего момента. За стоимость сопоставимую с *Bugatti Veyron* придется отдать 41 932 евро (примерно 3,37 млн рублей). 




​Ателье специализируется на технических доработках, а среди визуальных улучшений доступны 22-дюймовые диски разного цвета. 

_Tarantas News_


----------



## Candellmans

*Hyundai рассказала о новинках для России*

Представители компании Hyundai поделились данными о новых моделях для отечественного рынка.
16.05.20




Hyundai Palisade
Издание «Известия» сообщает о том, что компания *Hyundai,* несмотря на пандемию, сохраняет планы по выводу на российский рынок новых моделей. Управляющий директор «Хендэ Мотор СНГ» Алексей Калицев сообщил, что уже осенью 2020 года стоит ожидать появление полноразмерного кроссовера *Palisade* и нового поколения седана *Elantra*.




Hyundai Palisade
Алексей Калицев также упомянул: «Кроссовер *Palisade* мы планировали представить в октябре, а начать продажи в ноябре. Возможны небольшие задержки, связанные с сертификацией».




Hyundai Palisade
Также появились данные о том, что на осень этого года также намечена презентация автомобилей суббренда *Genesis*. Корейская компания покажет новый кроссовер GV80, а также новую генерацию седана *G80*. В *Hyundai* считают, что появление в РФ *GV80* и компактного *GV70* в следующем году позволит увеличить продажи в 2–3 раза.




Genesis GV80
Компания также продолжает развитие онлайн-сервисов. Всего лишь через несколько дней на официальном сайте автопроизводителя можно будет оформить ОСАГО и каско, а уже в октябре запустят систему онлайн-продаж автомобилей. Стоит отметить, что благодаря новому сервису удастся избавиться от посредников между автопроизводителем и клиентом.




Hyundai Elantra
Кроме того, стало известно о незначительном росте цен в мае, однако представитель компании подчеркнул, что *Hyundai* не собирается математически отыгрывать колебания курса рубля.

Tarantas.News


----------



## Candellmans

*Новый Toyota Wildlander обошел по популярности Kia Sportage*







16.05.2020 
Кроссовер Toyota 




Toyota Wildlander

Старт продаж абсолютно нового кроссовера *Toyota Wildlander* на рынке поднебесной состоялся во второй половине апреля. За неполный месяц дилерам компании удалось продать 4 289 автомобилей, что позволило опередить *Kia Sportage* с результатом менее 4 тыс. проданных экземпляров.




Toyota Wildlander

Новый *Toyota Wildlander* является перелицованной версией *RAV4* пятого поколения. На данный момент новинка является эксклюзивом для рынка поднебесной. Длина, ширина и высота модели составляют 4 665, 1 855 и 1 685 мм при длине колесной базы 2 690 мм.




Toyota Wildlander
Моторная гамма кроссовера представлена 2,0-литровым мотором мощностью 171 л.с. и гибридным силовым агрегатом на базе 2,5-литрового атмосферного двигателя и электромотора с пиковой мощностью 222 л.с. В качестве трансмиссии выступает вариатор CVT.




Toyota Wildlander

Автомобиль предлагается с тремя модификациями системы полного привода: DTC — с динамическим распределением крутящего момента, DTV — с раздельным подключением колес задней оси за счет электромеханических многодисковых муфт и инновационная E-Four — с дополнительным электромотором на задней оси.




Toyota Wildlander

В оснащении модели имеется система автоматического экстренного торможения, камеры кругового обзора, адаптивный круиз-контроль, система полуавтономного управления и мониторинг дорожных знаков.




Toyota Wildlander
Стоит также отметить что *Wildlander* предлагается дешевле *RAV4*. На китайском рынке автомобиль предлагается от 171 800 до 241 800 юаней (от 1 771 000 до 2 493 000 рублей).


----------



## Candellmans

*Появилась информация о новом Kia Stinger GT*

17.05.20
Как пишут южнокорейские СМИ, топовая версия обновлённого лифтбэка с индексом GT обзаведётся 3,5-литровым наддувным мотором.




При этом топовый вариант нового *Kia Stinger GT* сможет похвастаться 3,5-литровым битурбированным мотором *V6* производительностью 385 «лошадок». Он заменит собой 3,3-литровый «движок», который развивал 370 лошадиных сил. Оба новых двигателя укомплектуют 8-скоростной АКПП и задним либо полным приводом.






Кроме того, обновлённая версия *Kia Stinger* получит модернизированную оптику с иным диодным рисунком, другие бамперы и новые материалы отделки салона. Также автомобиль оснастят электронной приборной панелью и 10,25-дюймовым дисплеем медиасистемы. Вероятнее всего, что дебют новинки состоится летом 2020 года. 

Колеса.ру


----------



## Candellmans

*Shelby Series 1: продаётся коллекционный образец самой неудачной модели Кэрролла Шелби*
1705.20





Series 1 задумывался в середине 90-х как современная интерпретация легендарной Cobra и конкурент Dodge Viper, но из-за различных технических, финансовых и производственных проблем славы эта машина так и не добилась, а из запланированных 500 экземпляров было выпущено только 249. Родстер с порядковым номером 238 и пробегом всего 4311 км в конце октября будет продан на аукционе RM Sotheby's в американском городе Элкхарт, штат Индиана.

Кэрролл Шелби — один из лучших автомобильных конструкторов XX века, прославившийся своим участием в разработке Ford GT40 и Dodge Viper, лишь однажды попытался сделать собственную машину с нуля. Легендарная Cobra — это, напомним, доработанная версия спорткара британской фирмы AC Cars, и даже Daytona Coupe с её оригинальным кузовом — всего лишь производная от Cobra. Series 1 был нарисован с чистого листа, хотя и разрабатывался в довольно с тесной кооперации с Oldsmobile, одной из впоследствии ликвидированных марок корпорации General Motors.







Shelby American договорилась с GM о поставке для Series 1 компонентов электроники (вот почему внутри родстера джи-эмовские приборы, «музыка» и проч.) и двигателя L47 Aurora V8. Двигатель этот, что характерно, изначально предназначался для машин с поперечным расположением силового агрегата и в стоке при рабочем объёме 4,0 л выдавал всего 253 л.с. и 353 Нм. Мотористы Shelby выжали из него 324 л.с. и 390 Нм и установили на родстер спереди продольно, но в пределах колёсной базы (то есть формально Series 1 вообще среднемоторный). Доработанная 6-ступенчатая МКП ZF монтировалась к заднему мосту для оптимальной компоновки салона и лучшей развесовки. При снаряженной массе в 1202 кг Shelby Series 1 с таким силовым агрегатом разгонялся до 60 миль/ч (96,56 км/ч) за 4,4 с, максимальная скорость достигала 170 миль/ч (273,59 км/ч) — вполне достойно для конца 90-х.

В основе кузова Series 1 лежит пространственный алюминиевый каркас из экструдированных труб и сотовых панелей. Наружные панели композитные, из углеволокна и стеклопластика. Подвеска — на двойных поперечных рычагах «по кругу», но с коромысельный креплением расположенных внутри кузова амортизаторов.
Previous

Машину планировалось продавать через избранных дилеров Oldsmobile. Её ездовые характеристики и специфический дизайн понравились американской прессе, клиенты охотно вносили предоплату, но затянувшаяся подготовка к производству, бракованные комплектующие из Мексики, за которые отвечал тогдашний главный собственник Shelby American, компания Venture, и неумелый межкорпоративный менеджмент, по сути, угробили проект.

Venture вложилась в Shelby, как в возможность продемонстрировать передовой материал углепластик, который она хотела продвигать в массовое производство. Она же взяла на себя поставку всех прочих компонентов, какие могла осилить, однако качество мексиканских деталей было отвратительным, и даже, например, на аукционном экземпляре Shelby Series 1, одном из последних, видно, как криво уложена внутренняя обшивка капота.





Поставки клиентам Series 1 всё время откладывались, а цена при этом росла: изначально планировалось удержать её в пределах 100 тысяч долларов, но затем она увеличилась до неподъёмных для клиентов 170 тысяч, они стали отказываться от заказов. Вдобавок, Shelby Series 1 был сертифицирован по старым правилам безопасности, то есть без подушек, а потому вся партия относилась к 1999 модельному году, даже те машины, что де-факто были выпущены уже в 2000-х.
Previous

В 2003 году Shelby и Venture, наконец, расстались в результате банкротства последней, и заниматься «допиливанием» Series 1 не было уже ни сил, ни средств, ни времени. Shelby всё же попыталась создать модернизированную машину Series II с изменённым дизайном кузова и более современным интерьером, вот только с учётом затрат на сертификацию по новым правилам цена выходила совсем уж заоблачной, так что компания Shelby просто зафиксировала убытки, перелистнула страницу и вернулась к тому, чем занималась изначально и чем занимается поныне — к тюнингу и разработке наиболее экстремальных модификаций автомобилей Ford.
Сегодня Shelby Series 1 тем не менее более чем достойный экспонат для любой автомобильной коллекции, например такой как Elkhart Collection, которую RM Sotheby's и будет распродавать в октябре по причине банкротства владельца.


----------



## Theriollaria

Получше современных "удачных".


----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Получше современных "удачных".


Не факт


----------



## Candellmans

*Дизайнер осовременил легендарный Mercedes 300SL*

17.05.20
Независимый дизайнер подарил культовому спорткару Mercedes 300SL черты современного купе AMG GT.




Рендеры: wb.artist20
Совмещение классического и современного дизайна всегда сложный и трудоемкий процесс. Некоторые ценители автомобилей весьма скептически относятся к изменению старых автомобилей, поскольку уверены, что «тогда» делали по-настоящему красивые авто и не стоит их трогать. Однако художник под ником: «wb.artist20» решил попробовать свои силы в таком нелегком деле и представил рендеры осовремененного *Mercedes 300SL*.





Mercedes 300SL
Почитатели Mercedes считают, что первым по-настоящему комфортным суперкаром стала модель *300SL*. Автомобиль был представлен в 1956 году в кузове купе и родстер. Спорткар являлся вершиной дизайна своего времени и даже спустя более чем пол века автомобиль выглядит невероятно эффектно.





Рендеры: wb.artist20
Дизайнер переработал внешность современного родстера *AMG GT* и придал ему черты спорткара *300SL*. Передняя светодиодная оптика была изменена в стиле *300SL*, а радиаторная решетка выглядит как нечто среднее между современной и классической. На месте остались и нижние воздухозаборники для охлаждения двигателя. Неповторимый вид подчеркивают и боковые вентиляционные отверстия, аналогичные тем, которые использовались в *300SL*.


----------



## Candellmans

*Новое кросс-купе Volkswagen Tiguan X: первые изображения*
1
7.05.2020 





На этой неделе в Сети появились новые шпионские фотографии купеобразной модификации популярного немецкого кроссовера, благодаря чему мы можем представить, как будет выглядеть серийный автомобиль.

Volkswagen Tiguan второго поколения производится с 2016 года, и в ближайшем будущем ожидается премьера рестайлинговой версии (её рендеры мы опубликовали три месяца назад). Вслед за ней появится и новая модификация модели – так называемое кросс-купе. Свежие шпионские фотографии дают нам возможность понять, как будет отличаться купеобразный кроссовер от обычного. Наверняка передняя часть у них будет идентичной: как мы уже увидели ранее, рестайлинговый Tiguan получит немного увеличенную по высоте решётку радиатора, объединённую с фарами, у которых будет новая форма с «отростками» в стиле нового Golf. Изменятся также бамперы – на наших рендерах изображён автомобиль в базовой версии.







Линия крыши, судя по всему, станет чуть ниже, а самые интересные изменения произойдут сзади. Прежде всего, заметно увеличится задний свес, который позволит расширить пространство багажника и благоприятно скажется на пропорциях, учитывая новую форму крыши. Линия бокового остекления схожа с новыми купеобразными кроссоверами от Audi, такими как Q3 Sportback и e-tron Sportback. Фонари будут новыми: они сильнее вытянуты по горизонтали, имеют оригинальную форму и графику светодиодных элементов. Ниша номерного знака расположится чуть выше, чем у обычного Tiguan.







Купеобразный Tiguan X должен получить примерно такую же моторную гамму, что и стандартный кроссовер. Глобальный Тигуан оснащается бензиновыми двигателями 1.4 TSI, 1.5 TSI и 2.0 TSI, а также 2-литровым дизелем. Также ожидается появление самой мощной версии Tiguan R, оснащённой 333-сильным 2-литровым турбомотором (ранее мы сделали собственные рендеры этой модели).
Премьера купеобразного Tiguan ожидается в течение этого года. Первым рынком для него, судя по всему, станет Китай.
Previous

Дорестайлинговый Volkswagen Tiguan
2 / 2

Дорестайлинговый Volkswagen Tiguan
1 / 2

Дорестайлинговый Volkswagen Tiguan
2 / 2

Дорестайлинговый Volkswagen Tiguan
1 / 2

Дорестайлинговый Volkswagen Tiguan
2 / 2
Next
Сегодня в России базовый Volkswagen Tiguan предлагается за 1 619 000 рублей (1.4 TSI MT, 125 л.с., передний привод). 150-сильная версия с полным приводом и коробкой DSG оценивается в 1 879 000 рублей. Самым дорогим является 220-сильный бензиновый вариант 2.0 TSI 4Motion DSG – 2 769 000 руб.

Колеса.ру


----------



## Candellmans

Автоэксперты составили список наиболее интересных автомобилей на отечественном рынке в 2020 году. 

18.05.20
Автоэксперты составили список наиболее интересных автомобилей на отечественном рынке в 2020 году.




Opel Grandland X
Первое место досталось *Opel Grandland X*. Сведения о возвращении *Opel* на российский рынок появились около года назад, и первой моделью станет среднеразмерный кроссовер *Grandland X*. Автомобиль построен на базе *Peugeot 3008*, а это значит, что модель получит безальтернативный передний привод. Базовая версия будет предлагаться с турбомотором мощностью 150 л.с. в сочетании с АКПП на шесть ступеней. Стоимость почти 1,8 млн рублей за базовую версию может отпугнуть потенциальных клиентов, однако если учесть, что родственный *Peugeot 3008* предлагается почти за 1,9 млн рублей, то это не удивительно. Также стоит отметить и модель *Zafira Life*, которая построена на базе *Peugeot Traveller*. Автомобиль получился красивым и современным, но базовая стоимость от 2 599 900 рублей весьма высока.




Kia Seltos
Второе место досталось *Kia Seltos*. Модель выглядит весьма интересно из-за того, что построена на платформе *Hyundai Kona* и ближе по размерам к *Sportage* и *Tucson*, нежели к своему конкуренту в лице Creta. За базовый *Seltos* просят 1 119 000 рублей, а за топовую версию придется отдать 1 999 900 рублей. Наиболее оснащенная модель может похвастать турбомотором в сочетании с роботизированной трансмиссией и системой полного привода.




Skoda Karoq
Тройку лидеров замыкает *Skoda Karoq*, который пришел на смену *Yeti*. Современный дизайн, отличное оснащение и вместительный багажник объемом 500 литров станут настоящим подарком для любителей чешской марки. В базовой версии автомобиль поставляется с 1,4-литровым турбомотором мощностью 150 л.с. в сочетании с 8-ступенчатой АКПП и передним приводом. Такая комплектация обойдется в 1 387 000 рублей, а за топовый вариант с роботизированной трансмиссией DSG и полным приводам придется отдать 1 754 000 рублей.




Volkswagen Tharu
Не менее интересно выглядит и новый *Volkswagen Tharu*, который займет место в модельном ряду на ступень ниже бестселлера *Tiguan*. На данный момент известно, что модель будут выпускать на предприятии в Нижнем Новгороде.
Порадовать в этом году должен и АвтоВАЗ, ведь совсем скоро должен обновиться универсал *Largus*. Модель должна получить внешность в стиле флагманской *Vesta*. Также автопроизводитель может предложить новые моторы и АКПП для универсала.




Hyundai Palisade
В 2020 году на отечественном рынке появится множество интересных моделей от самых разных брендов. Среди наиболее ожидаемых моделей специалисты usedcars.ru выделили: *Kia Telluride, Hyundai Palisade, Kia Mohave, Peugeot 2008*, рестайлинговые *Hyundai Solaris* и *Skoda Rapid*, а также *Volkswagen Jetta*.
Tarantas.News


----------



## Candellmans

Обзор Mercedes Benz Cupe AMG
Прошу прощение за отсутствие перевода на русский..


----------



## Candellmans

Candellmans написал(а):


> Обзор Mercedes Benz Cupe AMG
> Прошу прощение за отсутствие перевода на русский..


Индуса за руль посадили


----------



## Candellmans

Самолёт бомбардироовщик Ту - 160


----------



## Candellmans

Обзор Су-57


----------



## Candellmans

Тридцатилетний BMW Alpina B10 выставили за 5 миллионов рублей

25.05.20
Аукционный дом Bring & Trailer выставил на торги суперседан BMW Alpina B10 Biturbo, который представляет собой модернизированную версию модели 5 серии в кузове E34. Всего было построено 507 таких автомобилей. Текущая ставка за тридцатилетний экземпляр — 72 000 долларов (5,16 млн рублей по актуальному курсу).






BMW Alpina B10
Выставленный на продажу суперседан *BMW Alpina* был выпущен в 1990 году и имеет порядковый номер 53. В начале 1990-х годов *Alpina B10 Biturbo* был одним из быстрейших седанов в мире, первую «сотню» автомобиль набирал за 5,7 секунды, а максимальная скорость превышала отметку в 290 км/ч.




BMW Alpina B10
Для достижения подобных показателей, специалистам *Alpina* пришлось доработать 3,4-литровый рядный 6-цилиндровый мотор *BMW M30B35*. Так, двигатель дополнили несколькими турбонагнетателями *Garrett T25*, оснастили лёгкими поршнями, модернизировали распредвал и систему охлаждения, после всех действий мощность выросла с 208 до 360 л.с., а пиковый крутящий момент достигал 520 Нм. Тяга на задние колеса передавалась через 5-ступенчатую механическую трансмиссию *Getrag*.




BMW Alpina B10
*BMW Alpina B10 Biturbo* отличается не только достойной динамикой, но и стильным внешним видом. От обычной *BMW 5 серии* «заряженный» седан отличался лаконичным обвесом, наличием антикрыла, фирменной графикой *Alpina* вдоль бортов, многоспицевыми 17-дюймовыми дисками и шильдиками.




BMW Alpina B10
Внутри салона *Alpina B10* имеются спортивные кресла *Recaro*, деревянные вставки на дверных картах, передней панели, центральном тоннеле и рычаге коробки передач. В списке оснащения числится центральный замок, электропривод зеркал, электростеклоподъёмники, двухзонный климат-контроль, кассетный магнитофон и бортовой компьютер.




BMW Alpina B10
На данный момент пробег седана составляет 81 000 километров, вложений он не требует. В 2016 году седан прошёл восстановительные работы на сумму 19 000 долларов США.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Theriollaria

Ну другое ж дело! А то аж стыдно прям за современных дезигнеров. Имея софт виртуальность а делают жуткие какахени по дизайну. Тут может и не шедевенр но смотреть непротивно. в отличие от современных. Впрочем современные БиМеры еще куда ни шло. А вот куда остальных потянуло...


----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Ну другое ж дело! А то аж стыдно прям за современных дезигнеров. Имея софт виртуальность а делают жуткие какахени по дизайну. Тут может и не шедевенр но смотреть непротивно. в отличие от современных. Впрочем современные БиМеры еще куда ни шло. А вот куда остальных потянуло...


дык такое уже не делают Им смысла в старые модели нет...


----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Ну другое ж дело! А то аж стыдно прям за современных дезигнеров. Имея софт виртуальность а делают жуткие какахени по дизайну. Тут может и не шедевенр но смотреть непротивно. в отличие от современных. Впрочем современные БиМеры еще куда ни шло. А вот куда остальных потянуло...


Ну у современных ИМЕННО БМВ тоже не всё потерянно,но имхо только в 5-х и 7 -х версиях - ниже уже не смотрится,а может вкладываться не хотят


----------



## Theriollaria

Candellmans написал(а):


> Ну у современных ИМЕННО БМВ тоже не всё потерянно,но имхо только в 5-х и 7 -х версиях - ниже уже не смотрится,а может вкладываться не хотят


Согласен у них тока с надёжностью плохо стало как для таких денег. Наши то не меняют авто раз в 3 года. Потому что Трейд Ина у нас нема, а продать Б/у это не тоже самое что оставить старое в салоне и спустя час документомарания выехать уже на новой...


----------



## Candellmans

*ABT представила свою версию нового Audi S8*

12.06.20





Audi S8 от ABT​
Тюнеры форсировали двигатель седана Audi S8 до 700 лошадиных сил.





Audi S8 от ABT​Напомним, что стандартная версия нового *Audi S8* имеет в своём оснащении 4,0-литровый битурбированный мотор, который выдаёт 571 л.с. и 800 Нм крутящего момента. Но тюнеры из *ABT* решили не останавливаться на этих показателях. 





Audi S8 от ABT ​Они укомплектовали представительский седан фирменным блоком управления двигателем *ABT Engine Control*, который был специально адаптирован для *Audi S8*. Благодаря чему производительность силового агрегата выросла до 700 л.с. и 880 Нм максимального крутящего момента. До первой «сотни»* S8* от *ABT* способен разгоняться за 3,4 секунды, что быстрее на 0,4 секунды, чем стандартная версия. 





Audi S8 от ABT ​В качестве опции компания *ABT* предлагает свои фирменные керамические тормоза, которые позволяют увеличить максимально допустимую скорость седана с 250 до 270 км/час. Также клиенты могут заказать и небольшой задний спойлер, выполненный также из углепластика. И завершает образ *Audi S8* от *ABT* набор колёсных дисков на выбор клиентов: *ABT GR* или *FR* с диаметром 20 дюймов и 21-дюймовые диски серии *FR*. 

_Tarantas News_


----------



## Candellmans

*Без Крутого: китайский Dragonfly K50 запустят в США на деньги казахского олигарха*

17.06.2020 






Калифорнийская компания Mullen Technologies готовится вывести на американский рынок китайский спортивный электромобиль Dragonfly K50, разработанный китайской Qiantu Motor. На этой неделе в совместном предприятии появился третий партнёр — убыточная Net Element, за которой стоит бизнесмен Кенес Ракишев из Казахстана.

Qiantu Motor — это дочка китайской инновационной компании CH-Auto. В 2014 году на Пекинском автосалоне дебютировал концептуальный электрический спорткар CH-Auto Event, который уже в 2015 году превратился в Qiantu K50, и в таком виде продолжил кочевать по выставкам. В 2016 году китайцы объявили о своих планах организовать сборку Qiantu K50 в США, ради чего было заключено партнёрство с калифорнийской частной компанией Mullen Technologies.

В апреле прошлого года Qiantu K50 показали на автосалоне в Нью-Йорке с намерением начать продажи в 2020-м, но планам помешала пандемия коронавирусной инфекции COVID-19 и локдаун в экономике. Теперь Mullen намерена начать выпуск K50 во втором квартале 2021 года, при этом автомобиль сменил марку с Qiantu на Dragonfly, что в переводе с английского означает «стрекоза».






Вчера к нам в редакцию пришёл релиз о слиянии Mullen Technologies с компанией Net Element из Флориды. Если Mullen Technologies, основанная в 2014 году, имеет прямое отношение к автобизнесу, владеет сетью дилерских центров CarHub и цифровой платформой для онлайн-продаж, то Net Element, основанная в 2004 году и возглавляемая бизнесменом Олегом Фирером украинского происхождения, специализируется на мобильных платежах и транзакционных сервисах. Одним из крупнейших инвесторов Net Element является казахский олигарх Кенес Ракишев. Собственно, по линии его инвестфонда Singulariteam и пришла новость. В ней же (вероятно, для привлечения внимания) упомянуто, что раньше одним из акционеров Net Element был Игорь Крутой, известный композитор и музыкальный продюсер. В прошлом Net Element планировала заниматься стримингом аудио- и видеоконтента, но впоследствии закрыла это направление, и Крутой потерял интерес к компании.





За последние пять лет акции Net Element подешевели примерно в 30 раз, по итогам первого квартала этого года компания имела 1,37 млн долларов убытков, и тем не менее её подключили к совместному проекту Mullen и Qiantu, а Ракишев после завершения сделки станет миноритарным акционером автопроизводителя.

На сайте Mullen тем временем ведётся приём заявок на Dragonfly K50 в исполнении Signature Series по цене от 124 999 долларов. В Китае аналогичный Qiantu K50 предлагается за 754 300 юаней или 106 500 долларов. По данным журнала Motor Trend, китайская версия модели разошлась тиражом около 1000 экземпляров, хотя в открытой статистике нам этих цифр найти не удалось.







Ни в плане дизайна, ни в плане технологий Dragonfly/Qiantu K50 ничем не примечателен. В основе машины лежит пространственный алюминиевый каркас с навесными панелями из углепластика. Подвеска — на двойных поперечных рычагах «по кругу». Два электромотора (по одному на каждую ось) совокупно выдают максимальные 320 кВт (435 л.с.) и 680 Нм. Питаются они от Т-образной литий-ионной батареи ёмкостью 78,84 кВт·ч, которая позволяет проехать на одной зарядке 380 км по неактуальному для США циклу NEDC. Разгон до 100 км/ч занимает 4,7 с. Максимальная скорость — 200 км/ч.







Для сравнения скажем, что Tesla Model 3 в исполнении Long Range за 46 990 долларов разгоняется до «сотни» за 4,6 с и может проехать на одной зарядке 518 км по EPA или 560 км по WLTP. Максимальная скорость «трёшки» — 233 км/ч. То есть более дешёвая и практичная Tesla бьёт спортивный китайский электрокар по всем статьям.

На что же рассчитывают инвесторы Mullen и Net Element? На будущие модели, в частности некий электрический кроссовер МХ-05 и некую находящуюся в разработке супербатарею, «негорючую, стойкую к проколам, способную поддерживать полную работоспособность после 500 000 циклов и не требующую добычи природных ресурсов». По сути, речь идёт о конкуренте супербатареям Tesla и GM, на неё и делается главная ставка, а не на откровенно протухший китайский спорткар. Теперь даже в Турции и Шри-Ланке делают машины поинтереснее.







Кстати, вместо Dragonfly K50 в США имело был смысл продвигать другую машину — вседорожный спорткар Kangaroo, совместный проект CH-Auto и ателье GFG Style, основанное отцом и сыном Джорджетто и Фабрицио Джуджаро. Прототип дебютировал в марте прошлого года, но в серию, к сожалению, так и не пошёл.

Колёса.ру


----------



## Candellmans

*Новый кроссовер Toyota Harrier получил первый тюнинг-пакет*

18.06.20
Ателье Modellista решило в числе первых преобразовать недавно представленный новый кроссовер Toyota Harrier.







Версия Gran Blaze Style

Специалисты компании *Modellista* подготовили для новинки сразу два пакета модернизации. Первый из нацелен на то, чтобы добавить автомобилю премиальности за счёт обилия хромированных элементов. Такой вариант получил название* Gran Blaze Style*.





Версия Gran Blaze Style

Вторая версия стайлинг-пакета для обновлённого *Toyota Harrier* носит имя *Avant Emotional Style*. Её задачей является придание кроссоверу спортивности и динамичности в дизайне. От стандартного исполнения указанные тюнинговый варианты отличаются 20-дюймовыми колёсными дисками, насадками на патрубки выхлопной системы и круговым обвесом.





Версия Avant Emotional Style

Кроме того, компания *Modellista* может предложить своим клиентам подсветку в салоне и деревянный настил в багажном отсеке, по ассоциации с корабельной палубой.





Версия Avant Emotional Style

Относительно изменения в подкапотном пространстве информации нет. Напомним, что в стандартной версии новый *Toyota Harrier* оснащается 2,0-литровым бензиновым мотором мощностью 171 л.с. либо гибридным агрегатом на базе 2,5-литрвоого двигателя. Итоговая производительность гибрида достигает около 220 л.с.


Tarantas News


----------



## Theriollaria

Клёвенький тока передок тоже подгулял. Хотя, поприятнее чем у других.


----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Клёвенький тока передок тоже подгулял. Хотя, поприятнее чем у других.


Ну это дело художественного вкуса


----------



## Candellmans

Ford поделился тизером нового F-150. Премьера пикапа пройдёт на следующей неделе
19.06.2020 






Ожидается, что популярный грузовик следующего поколения доберётся до американских дилеров осенью текущего года.

История пикапов F-Series началась в 1948 году, когда компания Ford Motor вывела на рынок первенца линейки – Bonus-Built. За прошедшие 72 года сменилось уже тринадцать поколений модели, выпуск актуального стартовал осенью 2014-го, три года спустя грузовик обновили. F-Series остаётся лидером не только в своём сегменте, но и на авторынке США в целом. Так, в первом квартале 2020 года дилеры реализовали 186 562 шт. (-13%). За весь 2019-ый автомобиль разошёлся тиражом 896 526 шт. (-1,4%). Вернуть модели «плюс» вероятно поможет смена поколений, ведь она предполагает в том числе расширение линейки за счёт гибрида и электроверсии.





Тизер нового Ford F-150

В компании назвали дату дебюта Ford F-150 – пикап четырнадцатой генерации представят в следующий четверг, 25 июня. Кроме того, производитель опубликовал первый официальный тизер будущей новинки. На затемнённом снимке «передка» видны очертания боковых зеркал, капота, передних крыльев, а также подчёркнуты С-образные светодиодные дневные ходовые огни пересмотренной головной оптики.





Рендер нового Ford F-150
Ранее новый пикап уже ловили фотошпионы во время дорожных испытаний, на основе тех снимков дизайнер Kolesa.ru представил, как будет выглядеть «четырнадцатый» Ford F-series. Известно, что у автомобиля будет новая решётка радиатора более узкой формы, с широкой горизонтальной хромированной перекладиной по центру (как и сейчас, у разных версий оформление решётки будет отличаться). Кроме того, видоизменятся боковые зеркала, передний бампер (с горизонтально расположенными «противотуманками»); новыми окажутся фонари и задняя дверь.






По предварительным данным, новый F-150 получит цифровую приборную панель и большой дисплей информационно-развлекательной системы. Его размер пока не сообщается, однако, ранее в Ford отметили, что новую мультимедийную систему SYNC 4 предложат с экранами диагональю 8, 12 и 15,5 дюймов. Помимо этого, пикап получит иные материалы для отделки, новый блок управления «климатом», а также другой руль.

Ожидается, что в моторной гамме «четырнадцатого» F-150 окажутся все двигатели от предшественника. Так, в линейку нынешнего пикапа входят 3,0-литровый дизель V6 с отдачей 253 л.с., 294-сильный V6 Ti-VCT объёмом 3,3 литра; 330-сильный EcoBoost V6 объёмом 2,7 л.с., 3,5-литровый EcoBoost V6, выдающий 380 л.с., а также 400-сильный 5,0-литровый V8. Коробка передач – десятиступенчатый «автомат».
Previous

Линейку всё-таки обновят: в скором будущем у нового Ford F-150 появится вариант подключаемого гибрида, а в течение ближайшей пары лет семейство пополнится электрической версией. Официальной информации о «начинке» этих модификаций пока нет.
Ford F-150 четырнадцатой генерации доберётся до американских дилеров осенью текущего года. Производитель пока не раскрывает стоимость новинки. Сейчас стартовый ценник модели в Штатах стартует с отметки 28 745 долларов (эквивалентно 2 млн рублей по текущему курсу).

Недавно мы сообщали о том, что ещё один пикап бренда – Ford Ranger – готовится сменить поколение в 2022 году. Он станет тоже получит версию подзаряжаемого гибрида. По предварительным данным, в основу системы ляжет 2,3-литровый турбомотор, который будет работать в тандеме с электродвигателем и 10-ступенчатым «автоматом». Совокупная мощность такой установки может составить 367 л.с.


Колёса.ру


----------



## Candellmans

В Сети опубликовано изображение новейшего греческого гиперкара Apeiron. 

20.06220




Bugatti Chiron

Нишевые производители суперкаров в последнее время стали появляться все чаще. Среди наиболее известных можно отметить *Lykan Hypersport*, *Devel Sixteen* и, совсем недавно появившийся *Spyros Panopoulos Automotive Chaos*, который является одним из наиболее экстремальных гиперкаров. Но компания *SPA* решила не останавливаться на достигнутом и уже работает над созданием второго гиперкара под названием *Apeiron*. Автопроизводитель намерен благодаря этой модели достичь скорости свыше 500 км/ч, в то время, как рекорд для *Chiron* составляет 490 км/ч.

Данных о новом автомобиле почти нет, однако, *SPA* уже представила два тизерных изображения. Учитывая запутанность деталей в *Chaos* можно ожидать, что и о *Apeiron* точные данные появятся еще не скоро. На опубликованных тизерах заметно, гиперкар получит массивную светодиодную оптику и, вероятнее всего, «плавник» над задней третью кузова, который весьма напоминает *Koenigsegg Jesko Absolut*. Автопроизводитель сообщает о том, что двигатель гиперкару достанется от модели *Chaos*, а его мощность будет достигать почти 3000 л.с.





Тизер SPA Apeiron

Компания *SPA* также сообщает, что новинка получит более сложный дизайн и скорее всего станет первым авто с «движущейся массой» или панелями с изменяемой поверхностью. Вероятно, имеются ввиду версии с низким сопротивлением для топовых модификаций либо же трековые модели с большей прижимной силой. Пока не ясно, как это будет выглядеть на серийном автомобиле, однако *SPA* намерена завершить разработку уже к Женевскому автосалону 2021 года, где и будет представлен гиперкара 

Tarantas news


----------



## Candellmans

*Кроссовер Mercedes EQC получил «младшую» версию*







22.06.2020 08:06
В Китае представили «младшую» версию электрического кроссовера Mercedes-Benz EQC. Производством модели в модификации EQC 350 4Matic для местного рынка занимается СП Beijing Benz.





Mercedes-Benz EQC

Напомним, этот электрический кроссовер представили почти два года назад, но до сих пор в семействе модели была только одна версия *EQC 400 4Matic* с двумя электромоторами суммарной отдачей 408 л.с. и 760 Нм. Теперь появился и более простой вариант — *Mercedes-Benz EQC 350 4Matic*. Накануне новинку представили в Китае, там же налажено и серийное производство кроссовера для местного рынка.





Mercedes-Benz EQC

*Mercedes-Benz EQC 350 4Matic* также имеет полный привод с двумя электромоторами (по одному на каждой оси), их пиковая отдача составляет 286 л.с. и 415 Нм, что намного меньше, чем у старшего *EQC 400 4Matic*. Тяговая батарея емкостью 79,2 кВт∙ч у двух китайских модификаций одинаковая, поэтому и пробег на одном заряде не изменился и составляет для КНР те же 415 километров по циклу NEDC.





Mercedes-Benz EQC

Как пишет портал speedme.ru, максимальная скорость новинки ограничивается электроникой на отметке 180 км/ч. При этом с места до 100 км/ч *Mercedes-Benz EQC 350 4Matic* способен ускоряться за 6,9 секунды (у EQC 400 4Matic — 5,1 секунды).





Mercedes-Benz EQC

Версию *EQC 350* оценили в Китае в 71 000 долларов против 82 тысяч за модификацию *EQC 400*. О сроках появления «младшей» модификации электрокроссовера производитель не сообщает. Напомним, что уже этим летом *EQC* может появится у российских дилеров *Mercedes-Benz.* На нашем рынке сертифицирована только «четырехсотая» версия.

Тарантас News


----------



## Candellmans

*Новая BMW 4 серии Gran Coupe: первые изображения*

22.06.2020





Совсем недавно баварцы представили новое купе четвёртой серии, однако в ближайшем будущем можно ожидать появления ещё одной «четвёрки» – пятидверного лифтбека Gran Coupe.

В модельной гамме BMW 4 серия с пятью дверьми впервые появилась в 2014 году (кузов F36), она была призвана составить конкуренцию Audi A5 Sportback с аналогичным типом кузова. В 2017 году автомобиль получил рестайлинг, а в скором времени мы увидим полностью новый автомобиль, который в настоящее время проходит испытания и периодически попадает в объектив фотошпионов. Лифтбек будет сделан на базе купе 4 серии в кузове G22, официальная премьера которого состоялась в начале этого месяца. Общая стилистика кузова стала понятна ещё в марте, когда показали BMW Concept i4, однако серийный автомобиль всё же будет заметно от него отличаться. Вплоть до передних стоек он наверняка будет идентичен купе четвёртой серии, такой же останется и колёсная база, длина которой составляет 2851 мм (что больше на 41 мм по сравнению с «четвёркой» предыдущего поколения).







Самое заметное отличие, конечно, это количество дверей, сами же двери будут сделаны безрамочными, как и на 4 Series Gran Coupe в кузове F36. Подоконная линия сделана более горизонтальной в районе задних дверей, фирменного изгиба Хофмайстера здесь нет, как и у купе. Немного изменится профиль крыши, она будет чуть выше в задней части кузова для увеличения пространства в районе головы на заднем ряду сидений. Соответственно, заднее стекло немного сместится назад, придавая кузову силуэт фастбека. Фонари и бампер будут идентичны «двухдверке».






Интерьер едва ли удивит, так как передняя панель такая же, как у новой «трёшки» и «четвёрки» в кузове купе, оригинальными могут стать разве что дверные карты. От вышеупомянутых моделей новинка получит и широкую гамму бензиновых и дизельных моторов. Есть вероятность, что появится также версия М4 на базе Gran Coupe (шесть лет назад компания отказалась от подобной идеи в отношении 4 Series Gran Coupe первого поколения), и совершенно точно стоит ожидать премьеры электрической модификации i4.
Премьера новинки может состояться в течение этого года.

Между тем, уже обнародованы российские цены на новое купе 4 серии. Базовая бензиновая модификация 420i AT (184 л.с.) оценивается в 3 130 000 рублей, при этом 190-сильая дизельная версия 420d AT всего на 20 тысяч дороже. Самая мощная и дорогая «четвёрка» в кузове G22 на сегодняшний день – 374-сильная полноприводная M440i, её минимальный ценник составляет 4 550 000 рублей.
Напомним, на этой неделе баварцы показали рестайлинговую BMW M5.



Спойлер: Источник












Новая BMW 4 Series Gran Coupe 2021 - КОЛЕСА.ру – автомобильный журнал


Совсем недавно баварцы представили новое купе четвёртой серии, однако в ближайшем будущем можно ожидать появления ещё одной «четвёрки» – пятидверного лифтбека Gran Coupe.



www.kolesa.ru


----------



## Theriollaria

У бимки решеточка радиатора норм, а сзади чет всё рубленное, будто впилился а потом рихтовали чукчи в гаражах


----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


> У бимки решеточка радиатора норм, а сзади чет всё рубленное, будто впилился а потом рихтовали чукчи в гаражах


Ну уж ненадо так сурово,ваши друзья корпели над попой


----------



## Candellmans

Candellmans написал(а):


> Ну уж ненадо так сурово,ваши друзья корпели над попой


Насколько мне память не изменяет - в дизайнерах у BMW одни азиаты...


----------



## Candellmans

*Японцы провели тест-драйв российского внедорожника УАЗ «Хантер»*

29.06.20





Японское автомобильное издание The Best Car протестировало российский УАЗ «Хантер» и поделилось своими мыслями об этом автомобиле.






Фото: www.bestcarweb.jp

Стоит отметить, что в Японии очень любят автомобили российской марки* УАЗ*. Там даже существует целый культ* «Буханок»*. Японцам нравится простота конструкции этих машин и неприхотливость. На этот раз японские журналисты провели тест-драв внедорожника *УАЗ «Хантер»*.
Журналисты из Японии отметили простоту в организации места водителя в *УАЗ «Хантер»*. Они были очень удивлены, что на приборной панели автомобиля нет даже тахометра. Во время тест-драйва двигатель машины был запущен с первого раза и он работал очень тихо. Также японцы сказали, что у внедорожника очень жёсткое сиденье, при этом осанка тела водителя сохраняется в правильном положении.






Фото: www.bestcarweb.jp

Кроме того, работу коробки передач и их переключения *УАЗ «Хантер»* они сравнили с раллийными автомобилями. Также японские журналисты отметили плавную работу мотора и лёгкое ускорение, которое не характерно для автомобиля весом 1,8 тонны.






Фото: www.bestcarweb.jp

Японцы похвалили работу рессорной подвески, хорошую обзорность автомобиля и мужественный внешний дизайн. Журналист из Японии, который тестировал *УАЗ «Хантер»*, сообщил, что российский внедорожник потребует от владельца железной мужской воли. Отметим, что эта модель на японском рынке стоит 3,5 млн иен, это примерно 2,3 млн рублей.


Тарантас News


----------



## Candellmans

*Обзор электровелосипеда Hiper Engine BF205: складной дальнобойщик*

1.07.20
Электродвигатель стал одним из ключевых признаков XXI века — мир постепенно захватывают электромобили, электросамокаты, электроскутеры и да, конечно же, электровелосипеды. Сегодня мы поговорим о ярком представителе последнего племени — городском электровелосипеде Hiper Engine BF205 

Несмотря на очевидность идеи, изобретение электровелосипеда растянулось на долгие годы: к серьезной популярности этот вид транспорта подбирается только сейчас — как в более старомодном формате «моделей для сборки», когда вы к стандартному велосипеду прикручиваете батарею и движок, так и в виде готового продукта. Hiper Engine BF205 – представитель рода именно заводских электровелосипедов с продуманной конструкцией и ориентацией на повседневное использование, а не на «покатушки в выходные».




​
Это последняя модель в популярной серии Hiper Engine BF. Она выделяется в первую очередь складной рамой, широкими шинами, увеличенной в сравнении с предшественниками мощностью и отличным запасом хода (до 45 км), который позволяет рассчитывать на этот велосипед как на полноценный транспорт при передвижении по городу. Насколько универсальной получилась модель BF205 – поговорим в обзоре.

*Hiper Engine BF205**Конструкция*Складная*Материал рамы*Алюминиевый сплав*Система переключения скоростей*7 скоростей*Мощность двигателя*350 Вт*Батарея*375 Вт·ч (10400 мА·ч, 36 В)*Заявленная дальность хода*45 км*Максимальный вес ездока*130 кг*Амортизация*Гидравлический амортизатор передней вилки*Тормоза*Передние и задние дисковые тормоза*Свет*Передняя фара, задний светоотражатель*Размер колес*20 дюймов*Колеса*Алюминиевый сплав, двойной обод, спицы, широкие шины*Максимальное время зарядки*6 часов*Масса*23 кг*Цена*64 990 рублей

*Дизайн и конструкция*
Hiper Engine BF205 упакован в обыкновенную картонную коробку в сложенном виде. Для того чтобы привести велосипед в рабочее состояние, требуется около 20 минут, причем не нужны никакие специфические действия с инструментами вроде гаечных ключей или ключей для затягивания евровинтов — они есть в комплекте, но ждут особых случаев. Необходимо снять упаковочный материал, разложить раму (это делается в одно движение), установить руль на рулевую колонку, подняв ее до удобного для вас уровня, и поставить велосипед на зарядку. На полный цикл зарядки уходит около шести часов, но в моем случае батарея была разряжена не полностью — и уже через два часа Hiper Engine BF205 был полностью готов к первой поездке. Даже для тех, кто с велосипедами на вы, а с электрическими моделями вообще раньше не сталкивался, подготовить его к работе не составит никакого труда.




Hiper Engine BF205 в сложенном состоянии, фото производителя​
Конструктивно Hiper Engine BF205 берет за основу горный велосипед — он лишен задних амортизаторов (есть только передние, это гидравлика), бросается в глаза мощная рама с ярко выраженными следами сварки. Выглядит велосипед брутально — кому-то этот образ может показаться не слишком аккуратным, но в целом он смотрится неплохо: в конструкции обильно применен алюминий, общие ощущения от сборки хорошие.



​Рама окрашена в темно-серый цвет, узлы по большей части черные — смотрится строго и уместно.

Аккумулятор спрятан в горизонтальную трубу рамы и прикрыт сверху алюминиевым кожухом, хорошо защищающим батареи от внешнего воздействия. Провода выведены на поверхность и собраны в пучки пластиковыми скобками. На левой стороне кожуха находится отверстие для зарядного устройства — оно прикрывается резиновой заглушкой, весьма тугой, вставить ее нормально получается не с первого раза, зато держится на своем месте она хорошо.




​
Снизу находится замочная скважина — батарея активируется поворотом специального ключа. Более того, на руле находится вторая замочная скважина, с помощью которой уже активируется сам режим «помощи». Без двух повернутых ключей Hiper Engine BF205 остается обычным велосипедом, просто очень тяжелым — весит он 23 кг (вместе с коробкой — 28 кг).

, удерживающий раму в сложенном состоянии, находится на ее правой стороне, надежно фиксируется и работает качественно — ничего не люфтит, рама остается жесткой.





​ 


​

Дисковые тормоза установлены на каждое колесо. Шины тут небольшого диаметра (20 дюймов), но зато очень широкие (4 дюйма), с мощным протектором. Над колесами размещены алюминиевые крылья без брызговиков.




​
Над передним колесом находится полноценная светодиодная фара, над задним колесом — светоотражатель. Электромотор располагается во втулке заднего колеса.





​ 


​

Руль прямой, с резиновыми анатомическими рукоятками: спереди находятся ручки дисковых тормозов, на левой ручке сзади расположены клавиши звукового сигнала и включения фары, на правой — уже упомянутая система «зажигания», индикатор работы электромотора (отображает только уровень заряда батареи) и переключатель скоростей с двумя управляющими элементами — рычажком для переключения скоростей «назад» и кнопкой для переключения «вперед». В Hiper Engine BF205 предусмотрено семь скоростей. Также на правой рукоятке расположен акселератор в виде кольца.

Педали, как и сам велосипед, складываются — они выполнены из металла с резиновым покрытием и светоотражателями.




​
Седло средней жесткости и средней же величины обтянуто черным материалом под кожу. Оно регулируется как по высоте — при помощи ключа на штанге ниже, — так и по наклону.
Конечно же, велосипед снабжен подножкой с доводчиком.

*В работе*
Про то, как Hiper Engine BF205 приводится в рабочее «электросостояние», я уже писал выше — для этого необходимо повернуть два ключа, на раме и на руле (кстати, в комплекте предложено по два ключа каждого типа). Без этого велосипед можно использовать в самом обычном, механическом виде. Каких-то специальных режимов работы электромотора здесь не предусмотрено — он либо включен и работает в режиме «помощи», либо выключен.




​
В отличие от многих современных электровелосипедов, вообще не предполагающих режим «скутера» и работающих исключительно в формате помощи при давлении на педали, Hiper Engine BF205 может двигаться и при нажатии на акселератор, когда педали вы не крутите. Это большой бонус, пусть даже развить скорость выше 25 км/ч на чисто электрическом ходу у меня не получалось — ограничений нет, но для достижения более высоких скоростей уже нужно было давить на педали или гонять с горки. 




​
Первым делом я отметил прекрасную динамику Hiper Engine BF205 – тут стоит довольно мощный электромотор на 350 Вт, и даже с весьма серьезной нагрузкой (сам велосипед весит 23 кг, повторюсь, а я вешу еще 76 кг) он дает почувствовать хорошее ускорение и неплохо рвануть с места. Причем в режиме скутера скорость зависит от степени поворота кольца акселератора, оно здесь чувствительное, — и, сразу скажу, это самый удобный способ поездки на BF205.

Дело в том, что можно акселератора не касаться и крутить педали, ощущая то самое кайфовое чувство, когда вы не сильно напрягаете ноги, а скорость велика — на манер прохода по травелатору. Есть одно но — велосипед в этом формате не помогает вам постоянно, а запускает мотор время от времени. И контролировать, когда именно вам вдруг придадут дополнительное ускорение, нельзя. Даже при малейшем трафике мне приходилось постоянно держать пальцы на тормозе, чтобы не попасть в ситуацию, когда велосипед ускорился не вовремя. На пустой дороге такой алгоритм работы вполне уместен, но Hiper Engine BF205 ведь позиционируется как городская модель, а где вы видели в городе абсолютно пустые дороги? Разве что в парках, да и то скорее ночью. В итоге в ситуации с заметным трафиком я просто отключал режим помощи поворотом ключа и двигался на педалях — делать это на тяжелом велосипеде не так просто, как на какой-нибудь облегченной спортивной модели, но и не сказал бы, что как-то особенно тяжело, пока дело не касается подъемов в гору.

В парке же и на любой сколько-нибудь пересеченной местности после дождя вылезает другой момент — отсутствие брызговиков. Крылья на Hiper Engine BF205, конечно, есть, но они защищают от брызг весьма условно — из поездки после дождя, не залезая в серьезную грязь, я все равно вернулся с полностью замызганной спиной. И к этому надо быть готовым — либо все-таки поставить брызговики самостоятельно.
Комплектная фара не слишком яркая, но не могу сказать, что ее мощности мне не хватало при поездках в сумерках — она вполне справляется со своими обязанностями, увидеть встречный транспорт или препятствие можно загодя.

Одного заряда батареи емкостью 375 Вт·ч (10400 мА·ч, 36 В) должно хватать на 45 км в режиме «скутера» (при постоянной работе от электромотора). Точных замеров я не проводил, но, по ощущениям, эта цифра очень близка к правде, хотя реальные показатели, конечно, зависят от условий эксплуатации — насколько много подъемов на вашем пути, есть ли тяжелая для преодоления пересеченная местность и так далее. 

Заряжается батарея полностью за 6 часов — для этого используется комплектное зарядное устройство с мощностью 42 Вт и силой тока 2 А. Индикатор на зарядном устройстве сигнализирует о том, зарядился ли велосипед или еще нет.

Складная конструкция Hiper Engine BF205 позволяет транспортировать велосипед в метро. В теории. На практике делать это будет непросто — из-за серьезного веса велосипеда и отсутствия фиксаторов, удерживающих раму в сложенном состоянии; она постоянно разъезжается, приходится придерживать его со всех сторон, и делать это в одиночку непросто. Конечно, со временем можно привыкнуть ко всему, но назвать Hiper Engine BF205 удобным для транспортировки велосипедом я не могу.
Производитель не указывает в характеристиках никакого стандарта брызго- или влагозащиты, но я предполагаю, что как минимум по IP54 велосипед защищен — по крайней мере при эксплуатации после дождя никаких проблем не возникло.

*Заключение*
Hiper Engine BF205 – очень неплохой городской электровелосипед, не лишенный небольших недостатков. Отсутствие брызговиков может стать заметной проблемой в нашем климате, а то, что тут нет фиксаторов в сложенном положении, заметно ограничивает возможности транспортировки агрегата. 

Но все ключевые характеристики у Hiper Engine BF205 в порядке — это динамичный велосипед, который обладает при этом отличным запасом хода, чтобы вы могли, например, перемещаться на нем до работы и назад или отправиться в длительную поездку выходного дня. Только на педалях двигаться на Hiper Engine BF205 тяжеловато — сказывается серьезный вес аппарата, но на ровной дороге и это не становится серьезной проблемой, тем более что есть возможность переключения скоростей. Можно экономить заряд, выключая помощь мотора на ровных участках и тем более катясь с горки. Рама исполнена качественно, складная конструкция не накладывает видимого отпечатка на надежность и жесткость, а возможность использования в режиме «скутера» выделяет модель на фоне многих других электровелосипедов.


3DNews


----------



## Candellmans

*Компания Audi представила спортивные версии E-tron S*
1.07.20






Компания Audi официально представила серийные версии E-tron S.





Audi E-tron S

Новая версия *S* имеет 3 электродвигателя на борту. По словам представителя компании, это первый серийный авто, который будет оснащаться тремя электрическими силовыми агрегатами. В версии *E-tron S* — большая мощность идёт на заднюю ось, а через 2 наименее мощных мотора, которые вместе выдают 267 лошадиных сил крутящий момент передаётся на переднюю ось.





Audi E-tron S

Суммарная отдача системы составляет 503 лошадиные силы (973 Нм крутящего момента). Версии *E-tron S* разгоняются с 0 до 100 км/ч за 4,5 секунды. Максимальная скорость — 210 км/ч. Возможно, самое интересное — это аккумулятор. *E-tron S* имеет аккумуляторный блок с полезной мощностью 86 кВт/ч. Поэтому *E-Tron S* и *E-Tron S Sportback* преодолевают 360 и 365 километров без дополнительной зарядки.





Audi E-tron S

Тем, кому не требуется от силового агрегата максимума, в принципе могут остановить свой выбор на *E-tron S* с задним приводом. В конце концов, передняя электрическая установка включается только в том случае, если требуется большая мощность или если передние колеса могут потерять сцепление с дорогой. Поскольку мощность регулируется для каждого электродвигателя, согласно данным *Audi*, у водителя есть возможность отключить систему ESP в режиме Sport. Также, для улучшения управляемости в поворотах колёса, которые расположены со стороны внутреннего радиуса, подтормаживаются, чтобы автомобиль легче заходил в повороты.





Audi E-tron Sportback

Для *E-tron S *предложены фирменные 20-дюймовые легкосплавные диски, а 21- и 22-дюймовые станут доступны позднее. На первоначальном этапе продаж будут доступны только черные тормозные суппорты, а в оранжевом цвете будут доступны позже. Модифицированный бампер этих спортивных версий делает *E-tron S* на 5 сантиметров шире, чем уже известные 50 и 55 варианты.





Audi E-tron Sportback

Трехмоторные электромобили *Audi E-tron S* и *Audi E-tron S Sportback* уже доступны для заказа в Евросоюзе.


_Тарантас News_


----------



## Candellmans

*Представлен обновлённый кроссовер Dodge Duran*





03.07.2020
Представленный на рынке США кроссовер Dodge Durango модернизировали, а также предложили самую мощную версию под названием SRT Hellcat.





Новый Dodge Durango

Обновлённый *Dodge Durango* теперь может похвастаться более агрессивной внешностью за счёт иной решётки радиатора с мелкоячеистой сеткой, более узких светодиодных фар и новых бамперов. При этом на пятой двери автомобиля установили более габаритный спойлер.





Новый Dodge Durango

В салоне модернизированного кроссовера появилась полностью новая передняя панель с повернутой к водителю центральной консолью. Также модели добавили новую мультимедийку, которая может иметь диагональ экрана 8,4 или 10,1 дюйма. Сообщается, что новая медиасистема работает в пять раз быстрее предыдущей. Кроме того, можно выбрать компоновку салона как двумя, так и с тремя рядами кресел.





Новый Dodge Durango

Под капотом нового *Dodge Durango* изменений не произошло. Модификации *SXT*, *GT* и *Citadel* получат в своё оснащение 3,6-литровый атмосферный мотор *V6 Pentastar*, который выдаёт 299 л.с. и 353 Нм крутящего момента. При этом версия *R/T* может похвастаться 5,7-литровым двигателем *Hemi V8* мощностью 365 л.с. и 529 Нм крутящего момента. Все варианты комплектуются 8-диапазонной АКПП TorqueFlite и задним либо полным приводом.





Dodge Durango SRT Hellcat

Особое место в этом ряду занимает версия *Dodge Durango SRT*, оснащённая 6,5 -литровым мотором *Hemi V8*, показатели которого достигают 482 л.с. и 637 Нм крутящего момента. Но если и этого покажется кому-то мало, то производитель предлагает самую мощную модификацию — *Dodge Durango SRT Hellcat*. В её арсенале находится двигатель* Hemi V8 6.2* с шнековым компрессором, который выдает 720 л.с. и 875 Нм.






Dodge Durango SRT Hellcat

Версия *Dodge Durango SRT Hellcat* комплектуется услиенной 8-диапазонной АКПП и может разгоняться до скорости 97 км/час всего за 3,5 секунды. Менее производительные варианты нового* Dodge Durango* появятся на рынке США осенью этого года, а модификация *SRT Hellcat* доберётся до покупателей только в начале следующего года.


Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

*Американская компания Nikola начала продажи электрических пикапов*

4.07.20





Компания Nikola начала прием предзаказов на новейшие электрические пикапы Nikola Badger, премьера которых намечена на 4 декабря.





Nikola Badger
Новый пикап *Badger* от *Nikola* получил запоминающуюся брутальную внешность, которую подчеркивает массивный передний бампер и широкая светодиодная полоса на передней части машины. В глаза также бросается массивная решетка радиатора и дневные ходовые огни в стиле *GMC Sierra*.





Nikola Badger
Брутальные черты передней части гармонично сочетаются с замысловатым оформлением боковых частей автомобиля. На задней двери красуется крупный логотип *Nikola*.





Nikola Badger
Специалисты компании *Nikola* считают, что новинка найдет свое место на рынке, ведь автомобиль предложат и в качестве электрокара с аккумулятором, и в качестве авто на водородных элементах. Стоимость новинки начинается с отметки 60 000 долларов (около 4,28 млн рублей), а водородная модификация обойдется в 80 000 долларов (примерно 5,71 млн рублей).





Nikola Badger
Отдача обеих модификаций составляет 906 л.с. и 1328 Нм крутящего момента. Электрическая версия будет питаться от литий-ионной аккумуляторной батареи на 160 кВт*ч и будет обеспечивать запас хода около 483 километров на одном заряде. Водородная версия сможет пройти до 966 километров, что является весьма впечатляющим показателем.

Tarantas News


----------



## Candellmans

*Carlex Design представило Mercedes-Benz X-Class для экстремального бездорожья*






06.07.2020 16:15
Тюнинг-ателье Carlex Design представило программу модификации для пикапа Mercedes-Benz X-Class. Экстремальный образец получил название Exy Extreme+.






Mercedes-Benz X-Class Exy EXTREME+ by Carlex Design

Главная особенность машины — спортивная внешность в стиле AMG-моделей *Mercedes-Benz* в сочетании с увеличенным клиренсом (до 322 мм). *Exy Extreme+* отличается от стандартного *X-Class* другими бамперами, новой решёткой радиатора, расширителями колёсных арок, защитой капота, дополнительной светодиодной оптикой на крыше, боковыми подножками и дугой в кузове.






Mercedes-Benz X-Class Exy EXTREME+ by Carlex Design

Также в программу модификаций вошли 18-дюймовые диски колёс с внедорожными шинами Radar Renegade RT+ POR 118Q внешним диаметром 33 дюйма.






Mercedes-Benz X-Class Exy EXTREME+ by Carlex Design

Салон перешит чёрной кожей и алькантарой с ярко-желтыми контрастными вставками. Интерьер можно оформить и в другой цветовой гамме с учётом пожеланий заказчика. Также заводские кресла были заменены на спортивные, с развитой боковой поддержкой.






Mercedes-Benz X-Class Exy EXTREME+ by Carlex Design

Турбодизельный 2,3-литровый силовой двигатель мощностью 190 лошадиных сил остался стандартным. Установлен только спортивный выпускной тракт и защита агрегатов в передней части днища.

Тарантас news


----------



## Candellmans

*Японские тюнеры представили свою версию кроссовера Toyota Harrier*







07.07.2020 09:16
Компания Wald International разработала тюнинг-пакет для недавно дебютировавшего кроссовера Toyota Harrier.






Фото: Wald International

Напомним, что новый* Toyota Harrier* был представлен в апреле нынешнего года. При этом он уже имеет различные версии от тюнеров. Так, для этой модели доступны наборы от *Modellista*, *Artisan Spirits* и *TRD*. Теперь же свой проект на базе *Toyota Harrier* показало тюнинг-ателье *Wald International*.

Специалисты *Wald International* установили на кроссовер верхнюю хромированную решётку и нижнюю затемнённую. Кроме того, внешний вид *Toyota Harrier* дополняет сплиттер и новые «юбки» с хромом. В задней части автомобиля появился бампер с новыми патрубками выхлопной системы от* Lexus IS F*. И последним штрихом к модели от тюнеров *Wald International* стали хромированные диски и пакет занижения.






Фото: Wald International

Отметим, что стандартная версия *Toyota Harrier* четвёртой генерации имеет в своём оснащении 2,0-литровый атмосферный мотор* M20A-FKS*, который выдаёт 171 л.с. и 207 Нм крутящего момента. Также представлена и гибридная версия на базе 2,5-литрового агрегата *A25A-FXS* мощностью 178 л.с. и 221 Нм. В паре с указанными силовыми установками работает вариаторная трансмиссия и передний либо полный привод.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

*Внедорожник Ford Bronco нового поколения представили официально*






14.07.2020
Возрожденный Ford Bronco стал одной из самых ожидаемых новинок текущего года.






Ford Bronco

Напомним, производство *Bronco* предыдущего поколения завершили в 1996 году — тогда одной из основных причин отказа от автомобиля стал падающий спрос на трехдверные внедорожники, однако в семействе модели шестого поколения такая модификация все-таки появилась. И все же главное, что *Bronco* впервые в истории обрел пятидверную версию.






Ford Bronco разных поколений

Дизайн экстерьера нового *Ford Bronco* разработан с оглядкой на внедорожник первого поколения, который представили еще в середине шестидесятых годов. Общие черты автомобилей разных поколений прослеживаются в характерных линиях и пропорциях кузова, форме оптики, а также общей архитектуре передней части и кормы. Однако теперь на решетке радиатора крупными буквами написано название модели, а не производителя. Обилие хрома уступило место многочисленным элементам из некрашеного пластика.






Ford Bronco

Новый *Bronco* имеет рамную конструкцию, унифицированную с пикапом *Ford Ranger*. Спереди у внедородника — независимая подвеска, а сзади — неразрезной мост. Дорожный просвет у трехдверного варианта новинки немного больше, чем у его пятидверного — 213 и 211 мм соответственно.






Ford Bronco

При этом стоит отметить, что для всех семи комплектаций, включая базовую версию и лимитированную серию *First Edition*, предложат специальный внедорожный пакет *Sasquatch*, включающий большие колеса с грязевыми шинами, доработанную подвеску и блокировки дифференциалов. С таким пакетом дорожный просвет увеличивается еще на 56 мм.






Ford Bronco

У нового *Bronco* появилась возможность снять секции крыши и безрамочные двери. Последние помещаются в багажник — это дает возможность возить их с собой на случай плохой погоды. Пятидверный вариант внедорожника в базовой версии имеет мягкую крышу, хотя у трехдверной версии она может быть только жесткой.





Ford Bronco

Интерьер новинки соответствует внедорожному образу. Так, на передней панели, центральной консоли и средних стойках кузова предусмотрены рукоятки для пассажиров. При этом салон не боится воды: сиденья имеют специальную обивку, кнопки и блоки управления — гидроизоляцию, а в полу предусмотрены дренажные отверстия.






Ford Bronco

Bronco нового поколения получил медиакомплекс с дисплеем диагональю 8 или 12 дюймов, шайбу для переключения режимов работы трансмиссии и кнопку запуска двигателя. В комплекте с большим дисплеем установлена камера кругового обзора. Кроме того, на передней панели имеются штатные крепления для гаджетов.






Ford Bronco

В гамму моторов нового *Ford Bronco* вошли два бензиновых агрегата: базовым стал 4-цилиндровый турбодвигатель EcoBoost объемом 2,3 литра (273 л.с., 420 Нм), второй — 2,7-литровый V6 EcoBoost мощностью 314 л.с. (542 Нм). Первый мотор работает в паре с 7-ступенчатой МКПП или 10-ступенчатым «автоматом». Второй сочетается исключительно с 10-ступенчатой АКПП.






Ford Bronco

А еще производитель предлагает два варианта полноприводной трансмиссии с разным передаточным числом понижающей передачи в раздаточной коробке: 2,72 или 3,06. Кроме того, в *Ford* заявили, что *Bronco* шестого поколения может передвигать прицепы массой более 1,5 тонны.






Ford Bronco

В США уже открыт прием предварительных заявок на *Bronco*. Так, чтобы оказаться в числе первых покупателей новинки, нужно внести депозит в размере 100 долларов. Цены на внедорожник начинаются от 28 500 долларов. Начало поставок серийных экземпляров запланировано на весну следующего года.


Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

*Nissan официально представил серийный электрический кроссовер Ariya*

15.07.20






15.07.2020 10:09
На японском и европейском рынке новинка появится до конца текущего года.






Nissan Ariya

Электрический кроссовер *Nissan Ariya* стал первой моделью бренда с новым логотипом компании. Новинка получил стиль дизайна под названием *Timeless Japanese Futurism* — «японский футуризм, не подвластный времени». Автомобиль обзавёлся полностью светодиодной оптикой, глухой панелью с подсветкой вместо решётки радиатора и на выбор 19- или 20-дюймовыми колёсными дисками.






Nissan Ariya

*Nissan Ariya* стал первой моделью марки, которая получила новую электрическую платформу концерна альянса* Renault-Nissan-Mitsubishi*. Данное шасси создано для целой линейки электрокаров. Длина кроссовера составляет 4595 мм, ширина — 1850 мм, высота — 1660 мм, а размер колёсной базы достигает 2775 мм. Новинка может похвастаться задней независимой подвеской и возможностью установки электродвигателя на задней оси.





Nissan Ariya

В салоне нового *Nissan Ariya* разработчики установили два 12,3-дюймовых экрана на передней панели, цветной проекционный дисплей и голосовое управление функциями. Медиасистема может обновляться «по воздуху», а сенсорный пульт климат-контроля скрыт под облицовкой передней панели. На массивном подлокотнике между передними креслами расположен джойстик управления трансмиссией.






Nissan Ariya

Покупателям предложат пять версий нового электрического кроссовера *Nissan Ariya*. Базовый вариант имеет тяговую батарею ёмкостью 63 кВт∙ч. Электродвигатель такого исполнения развивает 218 л.с. и 300 Нм крутящего момента. На ступенmre выше будет располагаться тоже переднеприводная версия, но с аккумулятором на 87 кВт∙ч и мотором с отдачей 242 л.с. и 300 Нм. На одной зарядке такой кроссовер проедет до 500 км по циклу *WLTP*.






Nissan Ariya

Полноприводные варианты получат приставку *e-4orce*. Первый из них будет оснащён 63-киловаттным аккумулятором и двигателем, выдающим 279 л.с. и 560 Нм крутящего момента. Далее следует кроссовер с батареей на 87 кВт∙ч и мотором мощностью 306 л.с. и 600 Нм пикового крутящего момента. Топовой модификацией будет *Nissan Ariya* Performance с таким же аккумулятором и силовым агрегатом, выдающим 394 л.с. и 600 Нм крутящего момента. Такой автомобиль набирает первую «сотню» за 5,1 секунды.






Nissan Ariya

Стоит отдельно отметить, что электрокроссовер оснащён свежей версией фирменной системы *ProPilot 2.0*. Данный квазипилот помогает управлять автомобилем на трассе в пределах одной полосы. Электроника взаимодействует с навигатором, она позволяет водителю убирать руки с руля, но при этом контролирует, чтобы его взгляд был направлен на дорогу. Новинка появится на рынках Европы и Японии до конца этого года. Как один из вариантов рассматривается и российский рынок.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Theriollaria

Ниссану Арии будто уже ктото впилился в бочину - кривенько усё....
Форд хорош но полюбому будет дурных денег стоить.


----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Ниссану Арии будто уже ктото впилился в бочину - кривенько усё....
> Форд хорош но полюбому будет дурных денег стоить.


 Ах вот ты какой...


----------



## Theriollaria

Candellmans написал(а):


> Ах вот ты какой...


Та похожн жн будто бы его а гаражах потом "выравнивали" местные рукажопые алконавты.


----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Та похожн жн будто бы его а гаражах потом "выравнивали" местные рукажопые алконавты.


Ну Слава Богу! Хоть достучался до шаряхшиих людей - а не до уха стало появлятсо забытых,очень хорошо сохранённых и какх бы то не было машин?
Как мне кажется - так слишком дохуя... \ Думаю нормально обьяснил


----------



## Theriollaria

Candellmans написал(а):


> Ну Слава Богу! Хоть достучался до шаряхшиих людей - а не до уха стало появлятсо забытых,очень хорошо сохранённых и какх бы то не было машин?
> Как мне кажется - так слишком дохуя... \ Думаю нормально обьяснил


Как говорится: Ничё не понял, но интересно.


----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Как говорится: Ничё не понял, но интересно.


Ну чтож,пробуем 2-й раз обьяснялок : количество вдруг неоткуда сохранившихся машин - равно восстановленным - так я популярно обьяснил?


----------



## Candellmans

*Дебют с опозданием: компания Maserati представила свой первый гибрид*

17.07.2020 






В компании решили начать электрификацию модельного ряда с седана Ghibli. Он стал так называемым «умеренным гибридом».

Итальянская компания Maserati представила актуальный седан Ghibli в 2013 году на автосалоне в Шанхае. В линейке модели имеются бензиновый и дизельный шестицилиндровые моторы. Впоследствии компания задумалась об электрификации модельного ряда и начать решила именно с этой «четырёхдверки». Предполагалось, что гибридный Ghibli дебютирует на автосалоне в Пекине весной 2020 года, однако мероприятие отменили из-за пандемии коронавируса, в итоге компания рассекретила новинку только сейчас.





У гибридной версии Ghibli есть несколько отличий от нынешних вариантов с традиционными ДВС. Так, у неё иная радиаторная решётка, а также другие фонари, которые теперь напоминают заднюю оптику концепта Alfieri. Во внешности появились яркие синие элементы: они видны на боковых воздуховодах в передних крыльях, логотипу бренда на задней стойке, а также такой цвет имеют тормозные суппорты. Для модели стал доступен новый серебристо-синий окрас кузова. Кстати, такие же детали впоследствии получат и другие гибридные автомобили итальянской марки: примеру Ghibli последуют Quattroporte и Levante.





Салон гибридного седана тоже отличается от бензиновых и дизельных версий: кресла имеют синюю прострочку и лого Maserati того же цвета на подголовниках, перед глазами водителя – обновлённая цифровая приборная панель, кроме того, производитель обновил информационно-развлекательную систему, теперь диагональ её сенсорного экрана составляет 10,1 дюйма (у версий с ДВС – 8,4 дюйма). Кстати, мультимедийный комплекс может обновляться «по воздуху».





Maserati Ghibli Hybrid оснастили бензиновой 2,0-литровой «турбочетвёркой», которая также устанавливается под капоты Alfa Romeo Giulia и Stelvio. Она работает в тандеме с электрическим довеском – 48-вольтовым стартер-генератором. Также «мягкий гибрид» получил небольшую литий-ионную батарею (её расположили в багажнике седана). Совокупная отдача системы составляет 330 л.с., крутящий момент – 450 Нм. Система идёт в комплекте с восьмиступенчатым «автоматом», привод – только задний. На разгон с места до «сотни» гибридной «четырёхдверке» нужно 5,7 секунды, а его максимальная скорость равна 255 км/ч.
Previous

В актуальной линейке числятся 3,0-литровый бензиновый двигатель V6 с отдачей 350 и 430 л.с. (крутящий момент – 500 и 580 Нм), а также дизель V6 такого же объёма с отдачей от 250 до 275 л.с. (600 Нм). Позднее версии, питающиеся тяжёлым топливом, покинут гамму модели. Все версии агрегатируются с 8АКП. Привод может быть задним или полным. Отметим, самая мощная версия – Ghibli S Q4 – набирает первую «сотню» за 4,7 секунды, а максимальная скорость составляет 286 км/ч.
Previous

Продажи гибридного седана Ghibli стартуют в Европе осенью 2020 года, затем бензоэлектрическую «четырёхдверку» отправят в Китай. Сейчас на старосветском рынке уже стартовал приём заказов. По данным Autocar, цена на новинку в Великобритании стартует с отметки 58 220 фунтов стерлингов, что эквивалентно примерно 5,2 млн рублей по текущему курсу.
Между тем компания недавно рассекретила подробности о новом бензиновом 630-сильном V6, который получил название Nettuno. Первым его «примерит» среднемоторный суперкар MC20, который должен дебютировать в сентябре текущего года.


Kolesa.ru


----------



## Candellmans

В General Motors рассказали о планах на ближайшие годы: концерн выпустит не менее 20 новинок

17.07.2020





Американский автопроизводитель продолжает развивать «розеточное» направление: новые электрокары появятся у Chevrolet, Cadillac и GMC.

В GM опубликовали свежий отчёт о развитии концерна и одновременно поделились планами на будущее. Как оказалось, в ближайшие несколько лет в модельных рядах марок, принадлежащих General Motors, появятся новые электромобили. В их числе есть те, о которых мы уже знаем, а также новинки, у которых пока нет официальных названий. Общее количество (на весь концерн) – 20 моделей.






Тизер Cadillac Lyriq

Представить всю двадцатку новинок американцы планируют к 2023 году. Из них бренд Cadillac получит четыре SUV и один представительский седан. Последний – это уже анонсированный Celestiq, который придёт на смену уходящему с рынка США бензиновому CT6. Правда, эта «четырёхдверка» обещает стать дороже: предполагается, что у неё будет экран в ширину передней панели, люксовые материалы для отделки, а собирать машины будут вручную.

Также знакомой новинкой является кроссовер Cadillac Lyriq. Премьера «зелёного» паркетника в статусе концепта намечена на начало августа текущего года. Ожидается, что по размерам он будет сравним с Cadillac XT5. В основе Lyriq лежит новая модульная платформа GM, официальной информации об «электроначинке» пока нет. Серийное производство модели будет налажено в 2022 году.






На фото: Cadillac Escalade 2021 модельного года

Lyriq обещает составить компанию компактный электрический кроссовер, который окажется примерно таким же по габаритам, как и паркетник Cadillac XT4. Кроме того, в линейку ещё войдёт пара трёхрядных моделей – кроссовер (вероятно, размером с XT6) и внедорожник, который будут базироваться «на ДНК» Escalade. Отметим, по итогам 2019-го в Штатах было продано 22 478 экземпляров Escalade, что на 9,4% меньше, чем годом ранее.





Тизер GMC Hummer EV

В двадцатку новинок также войдут два электрокара недавно сформированного суббренда GMC Hummer. Одним из них станет ранее анонсированный пикап, отдача электроустановки которого превысит 1014 л.с. На разгон с места почти до «сотни» (до 97 км/ч) «зелёному» грузовику понадобится 3 секунды. У него будет такая же пневмоподвеска, как и у актуальных полноразмерных SUV концерна GM. Второй моделью суббренда станет внедорожник, построенный на базе этого пикапа.

Новые электрокары появятся и в линейке Chevrolet. Так, в ближайшие несколько лет марка с логотипом в виде «галстука-бабочки» представит полноразмерный пикап с запасом хода более 640 км. Кроме того, модельный ряд пополнит среднеразмерный электрокросс.





На фото: актуальный Chevrolet Bolt
Также у «Шеви» появится новый Bolt и кроссовер Bolt EUV. Как Kolesa.ru сообщали недавно, второй заменит на конвейере уходящие с американского рынка седан и хэтчбек Chevrolet Sonic (на других рынках известен как Aveo). Паркетник с автопилотом второго уровня Super Cruise окажется копией Buick Velite 7 – автомобиля, предназначенного для китайского рынка.

У бренда Buick ожидается два электрических SUV: ожидается, что один из них получит традиционный пятидверный кузов, а у второго будет купеобразная форма. Кстати, марка не забывает и об автомобилях с традиционными ДВС – недавно был рассекречен дизайн сменившего поколение кроссовера Envision. Его оснастят 2,0-литровой 241-сильной бензиновой «турбочетвёркой», которая идёт в паре с девятиступенчатым «автоматом».


Kolesa.ru


----------



## Candellmans

*Все «заряженные» Audi будут оснащены системой полного привода quattro*
18.07.20








18.07.2020 
Подразделение Audi Sport сосредоточит свои силы на системе полного привода quattro.







Audi RS6 Avant
Новые автомобили *Audi* семейства *RS*, включая электрифицированные версии, будет получать фирменную систему полного привода *quattro*, которая позволяется улучшить динамику и безопасность вождения.





Audi RS6 Avant
В ходе интервью изданию Autocar глава подразделения продаж и маркетинга *Audi Sport* Рольф Михль рассказал о том, что все «заряженные» автомобили бренда в обязательном порядке будут оснащаться системой полного привода. «Хотя мы использовали заднеприводную трансмиссию в последней версии суперкара *R8*, именно quattro является неотъемлемой частью нашего наследия. Полный привод означает быстрое и безопасное вождение, поэтому я не вижу ни малейшего повода его не использовать. Полноприводная трансмиссия quattro будет являться неотъемлемой частью моделей Audi семейства *RS*, включая их электрифицированные версии в будущем», — рассказал Рольф Михль.




Audi R8
Желающие получить «заряженный» *Audi* оснащенный задним приводом могут приобрести суперкар R8, который будет доступен к покупке еще несколько месяцев. Стоит отметить, что заднеприводные версии R8 легче полноприводных модификаций. Масса купе составляет 1595 килограммов, а родстер весит 1695 килограммов, что на 65 и 55 килограммов меньше аналогичных автомобилей, оснащенных приводом на все колеса. Также нельзя не упомянуть, что версия RWD на 22 тысячи евро дешевле. На данный момент судьба конструкции нового поколения *Audi R8* пока не ясна, однако эксперты считают, что модель будет электрифицирована в том или ином виде.

AUDI


----------



## Candellmans

*Гиперкар Rimac C_Two будет использовать систему с искусственным интеллектом*

19.07.20






Новейший гиперкар Rimac C_Two будет учить водителя ездить лучше.






Rimac C_Two

Хорватская компания *Rimac* оснастит новейший гиперкар *C_Two* искусственным интеллектом, который поможет водителю совершенствовать свои навыки. Система будет носить название *Driver Coach* и будет способна анализировать большие объемы данных из бортового компьютера машины. Другими словами, *Rimac C_Two* будет учить водителя лучше управлять автомобилем.





Rimac C_Two

В интервью изданию Top Gear глава подразделения автономного вождения Саша Вразич рассказал о том, что искусственный интеллект будет играть ключевую роль в обучении водителя, что позволит добиться максимальной производительности *C_Two* на гоночных треках. «Не все наши клиенты являются профессиональными водителями, но мы хотим, чтобы они действительно получали удовольствие от вождения», — отметил Вразич.






Rimac C_Two

Представители компании сообщают, что система *Driver Coach* будет использовать особый компьютер, который будет обрабатывать до шести терабайт данных в час, а сведения будут собираться посредством девяти боковых камер, лидара, радара и 12 ультразвуковых датчиков. Уникальные алгоритмы позволят указывать водителю на определенные ошибки и помогут исправить их и научить его проходить гоночную трассу ещё быстрее. Кроме того, система способна реагировать на другие ТС и различные объекты в реальном времени. Саша Вразич, в ходе интервью, рассказал о том, что искусственный интеллект в ходе проведённых на гиперкаре *C_Two* испытаний, помог даже профессиональным гонщикам улучшить свои навыки.


----------



## Candellmans

*Volkswagen Arteon появился у российских дилеров*
20.07.20






20.07.2020 22:45
Лифтбек Volkswagen Arteon, который пришел на смену некогда популярному седану Passat CC, добрался до российских дилеров. На первых этапах россиянам будет доступна ограниченная партия из 200 автомобилей. Об этом сообщает «Российская Газета» со ссылкой на директора дилерского центра Volkswagen «Максимум» Александра Разживина.






Volkswagen Arteon

*Volkswagen Arteon* предлагается у нас в двух топовых фиксированных версиях. Стоимость *Arteon* в комплектации *R-Line* будет стартовать от 2 млн 639 тыс. рублей, а исполнения *R-Line Premium* — от 2 млн 999 тыс. рублей. В оснащении *Volkswagen Arteon* находится бензиновый мотор мощностью 190 л.с., который трудится в связке с 7-ступенчатой роботизированной трансмиссией DSG.





Volkswagen Arteon

Внешний дизайн *Volkswagen Arteon* в указанных версиях отличается спортивным бампером R-Line с хромированными элементами, логотипом *R-Line* на радиаторной решётке, хромированными боковыми молдингами и спойлером на двери багажного отделения.





Volkswagen Arteon

Салон лифтбека *Arteon* может похвастаться рулевым колесом с кожаной отделкой и подрулевыми лепестками, металлическими накладками на пороги, а также сиденьем водителя и переднего пассажира с логотипом *R-Line*. В отделке кресел использовали искусственную замшу и кожу Vienna. При этом двери и боковые панели отделаны мягким текстилем с вставками из искусственной кожи.






Volkswagen Arteon

Обе модификации *R-Line* получили электронную приборную панель с 10,25-дюймовым экраном и возможностью выбора различных режимов отображения информации. Кроме того, новый Volkswagen Arteon имеет навигационную систему Discover Media с дисплеем диагональю 8 дюймов, интерфейс App-Connect, который позволяет синхронизировать смартфон с медиасистемой благодаря приложениям Apple CarPlay и AndroidAuto и разъем для подключения мобильных устройств.






Volkswagen Arteon

Комплектация *R-Line* имеет в оснащении камеру заднего вида, датчики парковки спереди и сзади, систему удержания в полосе под названием Lane Assist, обогрев лобового стекла, обогрев форсунок омывателя, систему бесключевого доступа и запуска мотора и, систему активного управление шасси DCC. При этом версия *R-Line Premium* дополнена системой кругового обзора под названием Area View, технологией Easy Open (электропривод открытия и закрытия двери багажного отделения), адаптивным круиз-контролем с функцией stop&go и ассистентом экстренного аварийного торможения Front Assist.

Тарантас News


----------



## Candellmans

*У нового седана Kia K5 появилась длиннобазная версия*







20.07.2020 11:54
Для китайского рынка компания Kia подготовила удлиненную версию седан





Kia K5
Для разных стран *Kia* разрабатывает свои модификации нового седана *K5*. Например, в Корее представлена гибридная и газовая версии, в США доступна полноприводная модификация, а для России анонсированы лишь атмосферные агрегаты. Но в случае с китайским рынком производитель пошел немного дальше и впервые разработал удлиненную версию модели. При этом увеличенная колесная база не единственное отличие — у такой модификации имеются и другие особенности.





Kia K5
Седан *Kia K5* получил удлиненную версию седана вслед за родственной *Hyundai Sonata*. Расстояние между осями выросло с 2 850 до 2 900 мм — вся прибавка досталась задним пассажирам, причем визуально она тщательно замаскирована. Благодаря пересмотренным бамперам общая длина седаны увеличилась на 75 мм: с 4 905 до 4 980 мм. Кроме того, топовая комплектация *GT Line* отличается четырьмя «активными» патрубками выпускной системы, тогда как на других рынках бампер украшен бутафорией.





Kia K5
Имеются перемены и внутри автомобиля. Вместо «отдельных» экранов приборной панели и мультимедии, китайский седан получил единую панель по примеру современных *Mercedes-Benz* — с двумя равновеликими дисплеями, каждый из которых диагональю 12,3 дюйма.
Также стоит отметить иную форму вентиляционных дефлекторов и пересмотренную компоновку центрального тоннеля. Появился иной блок управления климат-контролем — с качающимися клавишами регулировки температуры вместо сенсорных кнопок. За переключение режимов трансмиссии, как и у седана для Кореи, отвечает вращающаяся шайба.





Kia K5
Наконец, седан *Kia K5* для Китая получит свою линейку моторов, в которой не будет атмосферных агрегатов. Так, базовым двигателем стал разработанный специально для Поднебесной 4-цилиндровый агрегат объемом 1,5 литра (170 л.с., 253 Нм) семейства Smartstream, который работает в паре с 7-ступенчатым преселективным «роботом». Более дорогие версии получат 2,0-литровый турбомотор мощностью 240 л.с. в сочетании с 8-ступенчатой АКПП, но привод исключительно передний.





Kia K5
Производство длиннобазных седанов *Kia K5* налажено на совместном предприятии *Dongfeng Yueda Kia*, в продаже они появятся уже в августе. Но экспорт не планируется.

Тарантас News


----------



## Candellmans

*«Зелёная» версия S-Class: в Merсedes-Benz рассказали подробности о серийном EQS*

21.07.2020 159  0 0





У товарного электрокара будет такой же запас хода на одной зарядке, как и у прототипа. Он составит 700 км (по циклу WLTP).

Компания Mercedes-Benz, наряду с другими автопроизводителями, продолжает развивать своё «розеточное» направление, в частности, речь идёт о дальнейшем пополнении электромобильной линейки EQ. Её первенцем стал кроссовер EQC, затем был представлен минивэн EQV – обе модели продаются в Европе. Одной из следующих новинок станет седан EQS, который, по сути, представляет собой электроверсию седана Merсedes-Benz S-Class.






На фото: концепт Vision EQS

Прототипом «четырёхдверки» Mercedes-Benz EQS является концепт Vision EQS, представленный в сентябре 2019 года в рамках автосалона во Франкфурте. Внешность товарного электрического седана будет отличаться от предвестника: у него «оптика» попроще и колёса размером поменьше. Кроме того, серийную версию снабдили более широкими стойками, а камеры по бокам заменили на обычные боковые зеркала.







Салон серийного седана, скорее всего, изменится намного заметнее. Если верить опубликованным ранее шпионским фотографиям, от концепта Vision EQS у «зелёной» новинки Mercedes-Benz на центральной консоли останется большая сенсорная панель. «Приборка» будет цифровой (аналогично последним моделям бренда).






На фото: салон концепта Vision EQS

В основу седана EQS легла оригинальная модульная электромобильная платформа MEA (Modular Electric Architecture). У серийной версии ожидается просторный салон из-за длинной колёсной базы, короткого капота, сдвинутых вперёд передних стоек и отсутствия центрального тоннеля.






У серийного Mercedes-Benz EQS полный привод, электромотор установлен на каждой оси. Официальных данных о характеристиках установки пока нет. Ожидается, что мощность силовой установки будет примерно такой же, как у шоу-кара – 476 л.с. и 760 Нм (у версии EQS 550 4Matic). Напомним, концепту на разгон с места до «сотни» требовалось 4,5 секунды, его максимальная скорость составляла около 200 км/ч. По предварительной информации, ёмкость тягового аккумулятора составит примерно 100 кВт*ч. Производство батарей наладят на предприятии Accumotive, дочерней компании Daimler, он располагается в Штутгарте.





В ходе недавнего ежегодного собрания акционеров концерна генеральный директор Daimler Ола Каллениус подтвердил, что запас хода у товарного седана Mercedes-Benz EQS составит 700 км (расчёт вели о используемому в Европе циклу WLTP). Такой же показатель был заявлен для концепта Vision EQS. Как мы сообщали ранее, предполагается, что реальный запас хода составит около 515 км.





На европейском рынке Mercedes-Benz EQS придётся побороться за покупателей с Tesla Model S, у самой «дальнобойной» версии (из числа сертифицированных для Старого Света) запас хода составляет 610 км (расчёт вели по тому же циклу). Кроме того, в списке будущих соперников BMW 7 series и Jaguar XJ, правда, недавно стало известно о том, что выход «зелёного» флагмана в очередной раз отложили.





Выход Mercedes-Benz EQS на рынок запланирован на 2022 год. Он будет продаваться одновременно с S-Class седьмого поколения (продажи стартуют в следующем году). Производство электрокара наладят на том же заводе, где выпускают нынешнюю «эску», – в Зиндельфингене (Германия). Ожидается, что EQS привезут Россию (из имиджевых соображений).


Kolesa.ru


----------



## Candellmans

*Дебютировала заводская спортверсия кроссовера Hyundai Santa Fe*












Hyundai Santa Fe N Performance

Корейский автопроизводитель представил спортивный пакет для обновленного кроссовера *Santa Fe*. Модель получила ряд значительных доработок, среди которых: новый аэродинамический обвес, стильная отделка интерьера, утонченные колесные диски, а также доработанная выхлопная система. Спортивная модификация на данный момент представлена в качестве концепта, но уже понятно, что серийная версия будет отличаться от прототипа совсем незначительно.






Hyundai Santa Fe N Performance

Визуально *Hyundai Santa Fe* с пакетом *N Performance* можно отличить по новой решетке радиатора с вертикальными прутьями, несколько иному профилю переднего бампера, боковым юбкам, капоту с прорезями и бронзовым декоративным элементам вместо привычных хромированных.






Hyundai Santa Fe N Performance

Изменения коснулись и технической части кроссовера. На патрубках выхлопной системы появились сдвоенные насадки, а для лучшего сцепления с трассой штатные колеса заменили на 21-дюймовые семиспицевые диски, обутые в низкопрофильные шины *Michelin Pilot Sport 4 SUV* размерности 265/40 R21.






Hyundai Santa Fe N Performance

Салон *N Performance* отделан алькантарой, кожей и карбоном. Для изготовления вставок на спинках кресел, фрагментов дверных карт и рулевого колеса использованы композитные материалы. Спортивный стиль также подчеркивает красная прострочка на креслах с ярко выраженной боковой поддержкой.






Hyundai Santa Fe N Performance

Сведений о доработках двигателя не поступало, однако от внимания экспертов не ускользнули красные пружины и передние суппорты, намекающие на «спортивную» настройку подвески и более качественные тормоза. Ожидается, что пакет *N Performance* будет доступен для моделей, оснащенных 202-сильным турбодизелем объемом 2,2 литра и 2,5-литровых бензиновых версий с отдачей 281 л.с.






Hyundai Santa Fe N Performance

Автопроизводитель планирует выпустить «заряженный» *Santa Fe N* в четвертом квартале 2020 года, поэтому тянуть с продажами «подогретой» модификации *N-Line* не станут. Спортивные модификации наверняка будут доступны за пределами южнокорейского рынка, а значит существует вероятность того, что они станут предлагаться в России.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

*Hongqi представил большой электрический кроссовер, напоминающий Rolls-Royce Cullinan*

Китайская компания Hongqi, которой владеет которой владеет концерн FAW, представила новый электрический кроссовер E-HS9. Это серийный вариант концептуальной модели E115, которую показали в 2019 году в рамках Франкфуртского автосалона.






Hongqi E-HS9

*Hongqi E-HS9* в модельной линейке производителя займет позицию флагмана. Серийный вариант электрокросса в целом сохранил дизайн предвестника. У него осталась узкая головная оптика, но появилась обрамленная хромом большая решетка радиатора, намекающая на стилистику *Rolls-Royce*. Вместо вертикальных декоративных вставок на переднем крыле и двери автомобиль получил горизонтальные. А вот оригинальный рисунок задних фонарей остался практически без изменений.





Hongqi E-HS9

Кроме того, новинка получила выдвижные ручки дверей. Можно будет выбрать двухцветную окраску кузова. Также кроссоверу положены 21- или 22-дюймовые колеса.

По предварительным данным, *Hongqi E-HS9* построен на новой платформе собственной разработки концерна *FAW*. Размеры серийного автомобиля составляют 5 209 мм в длину, 2 010 мм — в ширину и 1 731 мм — в высоту. Колесная база равна 3 110 мм. Кроссовер будет предлагаться в семи-, шести- или четырехместном исполнениях.

*Hongqi E-HS9* будет доступен в двух модификациях, каждая из которых полноприводная. Базовый кроссовер оснащается несколькими 218-сильными электродвигателями (по мотору на каждой оси), а топовый вариант имеет тот же мотор мощностью 218 л.с. (установлен спереди) плюс 333-сильный двигатель.






Hongqi E-HS9

Заявленное время разгона с места до 100 км/ч — «менее 4,0 секунды», дальность пробега на одной зарядке — «более 500 км».






Hongqi E-HS9

В Китае продажи *Hongqi E-HS9* начнутся до конца нынешнего года, цены пока не объявлены.


Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

*Audi RS7 стал очень низким и почти 1000-сильным*





​Специалисты немецкого ателье HGP Turbo Retrofitting совместно с BlackBox-Richter представили «хардкорную» модификацию лифтбека Audi RS7.






Nebulus RS7

Тюнеры* HGP Turbo Retrofitting* занимались доработкой технической части автомобиля, а австрийские специалисты *BlackBox-Richter* отвечали за оклейку кузова лифтбека. Дизайн пленки с топографическим «рисунком» был разработан художником Хайо Лемке. Данный проект получил название *Nebulus RS7*, а мощность его силовой установки теперь сопоставима с гиперкаром *Bugatti Veyron*.






Nebulus RS7

Под капотом располагается битурбированный *V8*, который оборудовали новым впуском и выпуском, доработанной программой управления, а также более производительными турбинами. Благодаря всем доработкам мощность силовой установки удалось увеличить до 962 л.с. и 1250 Нм крутящего момента. Стоит отметить, что эти характеристики на 362 л.с. и 450 Нм больше, чем у базовой *Audi RS7*.






Nebulus RS7

Также внимания заслуживает и заметно уменьшившийся дорожный просвет автомобиля. *Nebulus RS7* удалось сделать таким низким благодаря новой прошивке для пневмоподвески. Данная доработка никак не сказалась на скорости машины. В ходе собственных тестов тюнерам удалось разогнаться купе до 363 км/ч.






Nebulus RS7

Специальный аэродинамический обвес для машины не подготовили, а об изменениях в интерьере *Nebulus RS7* пока не сообщали.






Nebulus RS7

На данный момент стоимость «хардкорного» *Nebulus RS7* не разглашается, однако тюнеры уже обещают расширить набор опций. Название *Nebulus RS7* получил в честь одноимённого бренда спортивной одежды из Германии.

_Tarantas News_


----------



## Candellmans

*Bentley начала продажи в России нового седана Flying Spur*








В нашей стране начались продажи 3-го поколения флагманского седана Bentley Flying Spur. От предшественника машина отличается новой радиаторной решёткой с вертикальными элементами и выдвижной эмблемой в виде крылатой литеры «B» на капоте.





Bentley Flying Spur

*Bentley Flying Spur* построен на абсолютно новой платформе. Которая позволила увеличить колёсную базу по сравнению с предшественником на 130 миллиметров (мм), благодаря чему пассажирам, сидящим сзади досталось больше места, пишет «quto.ru».





Bentley Flying Spur

Под капотом *Bentley Flying Spur* разместился 6,0-литровый агрегат W12 с двойным наддувом мощностью 635 лошадиных сил (900 Нм крутящего момента). Установка работает в паре с 8-ступенчатой АКПП. С 0 до 100 км/ч седан разгоняется за 3,8 секунды, а максимальная скорость достигает 333 км/ч. Привод автомобиля - полный.





Bentley Flying Spur

Новинка оснащается 12,3-дюймовым экраном системы мультимедиа, беспроводной зарядкой для гаджетов, дверными панелями с 3D-эффектом, креслами с подогревом, вентиляцией и массажем, системой рулевого управления всеми колёсами, регулировкой звучания системы выхлопа, помощником движения в пробках, проекционным экраном, системой ночного видения, круговым видеообзором, светодиодными матричными фарами и атмосферной подсветкой.





Bentley Flying Spur

Пассажиры, сидящие сзади получат отдельный пульт с сенсорным экраном, который предназначен для управления всеми системами. В том числе климат-контролем, настройками сидений, режимом массажа или солнцезащитными шторками.


Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

*Maserati представила обновлённые седаны Trofeo Ghibli и Quattroporte*







Компания Maserati представила спортивные модификации модели Ghibli и Quattroporte, которые оснастили 590-сильным агрегатом Ferrari.






Maserati Quattroporte Trofeo

Машины оснастили 3,8-литровым силовым агрегатом V8 разработки *Ferrari* мощностью 590 лошадиных сил (773 Нм крутящего момента). Установка работает в паре с 8-ступенчатой АКПП *ZF*. Тяга передаётся исключительно на заднюю ось с самоблокирующимся дифференциалом.





Maserati Quattroporte Trofeo

*Maserati Quattroporte Trofeo* способен ускоряться с 0 до 100 км/ч за 4,5 секунды, а более лёгкий *Ghibli Trofeo* делает это на 0,2 секунды быстрее. Максимальная скорость в обоих случаях составляет 326 км/ч.





Maserati Quattroporte Trofeo

Визуально версии *Trofeo* можно отличить от «младших» вариантов моделей благодаря изменённой решётке радиатора, красному декору на кузове, а также 21-дюймовым легко сплавным дискам. В салоне авто появился 10,1-дюймовый экран обновлённой системы мультимедиа.





Maserati Ghibli Trofeo

Ранее компания *Maserati* представила седан *Ghibli Hybrid*, ставший 1-м авто с гибридной установкой в линейке итальянской марки. Седан оснастили модернизированной 2,0-литровой «турбочетверкой», применяемой в машинах *Alfa Romeo*. Агрегат работает вместе со стартер-генератором на 48 вольт по схеме «мягкий гибрид».





Maserati Ghibli Trofeo

Мотор в пике развивает 330 лошадиных сил (420 Нм крутящего момента). С 0 до 100 км/ч *Maserati Ghibli Hybrid* разгоняется за 5,7 секунд, а максимальная скорость составляет 255 км/ч.





Maserati Ghibli Trofeo

В компании отметили, что установки выдают на 25% меньше вредных выбросов по сравнению со стандартным бензиновым агрегатом V6.


Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

*Новый седан на электротяге: Lucid Air без подзарядки сможет проехать более 830 километров*






Презентация серийной версии «четырёхдверки» пройдёт в следующем месяце, она намечена на 9 сентября.

История американской компании Lucid Motors началась в 2007 году, правда, тогда она имела название Atieva и устанавливала электрические силовые установки на коммерческие автомобили Mercedes-Benz Vito. Впоследствии в фирме занялись разработкой собственного электрокара, который, по задумке, должен составить конкуренцию Tesla Model S. А новое имя – Lucid – компания получила перед дебютом прототипа седана Air, который состоялся в конце 2016 года.






Выпуск первенца Lucid Motors наладит на собственном заводе в Каса-Гранде (США, штат Аризона). Изначально предполагалось, что производство «четырёхдверки» Air начнётся в 2018 году, однако сроки реализации проекта несколько раз переносились, в том числе из-за пандемии коронавируса и связанных с ней ограничительных мер. Теперь назван новый срок для презентации серийной версии седана – 9 сентября 2020 года (дебют пройдёт в онлайн-формате).







Информация о характеристиках топовой версии модели уже есть. У неё будет полный привод и силовая установка, состоящая из двух электромоторов. Совокупная отдача системы составит 1013 л.с. Такое исполнение получит батарею ёмкостью 130 кВт*ч. Кстати, аккумулятор создан с учётом опыта подразделения Atieva, которое поставляет батареи гоночных электрокаров Formula E.







Согласно новым данным, которыми поделились в Lucid Motors, запас хода топового электроседана составит около 832 километров (517 миль), расчёт вели по используемому в США циклу EPA. Ранее в компании говорили лишь расплывчатое «более 400 миль» (то есть свыше 643 км). Для сравнения, у самой дальнобойной версии Tesla Model S Long Range Plus запас хода на одной зарядке равен 647 км (402 мили) по циклу EPA. 

Отметим, двухмоторной версии Lucid Air на разгон с места почти до «сотни» (до 97 км/ч) понадобится меньше 2,5 секунды. Точная максимальная скорость пока не называется, но известно, что она окажется выше 322 км/ч (к примеру, прототип в ходе испытаний достигал отметки в 379 км/ч).







Автомобиль оснастили комплексом систем помощи водителю. Их работа основана на показаниях 32 сенсоров, «считывающих» обстановку. В их числе: лидар, один радар дальнего и четыре радара ближнего диапазона, а также 14 камер и 12 ультразвуковых датчиков.

Новинку планируется выпустить не только на рынок Северной Америки, но и в Европе, а также в некоторых странах Ближнего Востока. О сроках начала продаж в компании, вероятно, объявят в ходе онлайн-презентации электроседана. Известно, что первыми на рынок поступят «зелёные» машины особого приветственного издания (в наиболее богатой комплектации). Их ценник составит примерно 165 тыс. долларов, что эквивалентно более 12 млн рублей по текущему курсу. По предварительным данным, поставки клиентам начнутся в начале 2021 года. Затем Lucid будет продавать и версии «попроще» с иными электроустановками и аккумуляторами меньшего объёма. Стоимость такого Air обещает стартовать с отметки 60 тыс. долларов (около 4,38 млн рублей).

Колёса.ру


----------



## Candellmans

*Купеобразную версию Volkswagen Tiguan представят в сентябре*















Tiguan с приставкой «X» построен на базе удлиненной версии кроссовера *Tiguan Allspace*, известного в Китае как *Tiguan L*. Новинка отличается от стандартной версии иной формой крыши и переработанной кормой. При этом с технической точки зрения кросс-купе полностью идентичен классическому *Volkswagen Tiguan* 2021 модельного года.







*Tiguan X* уже по умолчанию будет иметь «спортивный» пакет *R Line*. Кроссовер сможет похвастать оригинальными задними фонарями, которые объединены стильной пластиковой вставкой, на заднем бампере установлена массивная светоотражающая планка, а также фальшивые патрубки выхлопной системы. Дизайн передней части кузова обычного *Tiguan* и *Tiguan X* полностью совпадает.







Как уточняет портал speedme.ru, длина *Tiguan X* составляет 4 764 мм, ширина — 1 859 мм, высота — 1 628 мм, а колесная база достигает 2 791 мм. Кроссовер приводится в движение 2,0-литровым бензиновым турбомотором мощностью 186 или 220 л.с., который сочетается 7-ступенчатым «роботом» DSG. Полный привод предлагается опционально.







Серийное производство *Tiguan X* наладят на совместном заводе *Shanghai* *Volkswagen* в Китае. Предварительная стоимость купеобразного кроссовера в Китае составит около 237 тыс. юаней или порядка 2,5 млн. рублей по актуальному курсу.

VOLKSWAGEN TIGUAN X


----------



## Theriollaria

А неплох. Особенно в синеньком.


----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


> А неплох. Особенно в синеньком.


Гораздо лучше чем самый большой от фольксвагена


----------



## Candellmans

*Ram представил конкурента для Ford F-150 Raptor*
Заявку на соперничество с Ford F-150 Raptor компания Ram Trucks сделал еще в 2016 году, представив эффектный концепт Rebel TRX. Теперь же модель обрела серийное исполнение, утратив по дороге к конвейеру приставку Rebel в названии.
Ram 1500 TRX получил вентилируемый капот, расширенные колесные арки, увеличенный на 50 мм дорожный просвет, защиту днища. Под капотом – 6,2-литровый V8 Hellcat, который в этом исполнении развивает 712 л.с. и 881 Нм. Он сочетается с восьмиступенчатым автоматом ZF и полным приводом с жестко подключаемой передней осью и позволяет развить 97 км/ч за 4,5 секунды. 161 км/ч (100 миль в час) пикап набирает за 10,5 секунды и может разогнаться до максимальных 190 км/ч.








Также новинка отличается от младших моделей 35-дюймовыми внедорожными шинами Goodyear Wrangler Territory, усиленной рамой, доработанной раздаточной коробкой, задним мостом Dana 66 с электронноуправляемой блокировкой, адаптивными амортизаторами Bilstein Blackhawk E2, наличием лонч-контроля. 1500 TRX может тянуть 3,6-тонный прицеп и преодолевать броды глубиной в 81,3 см.







В США цены на Ram 1500 TRX начинаются с 69 995 долларов, что делает его заметно дороже Ford F-150 Raptor предыдущего поколения, за который просят от 53 455 долларов. При этом в Ram подготовили спецверсию TRX Launch Edition с эксклюзивным цветом кузова Anvil Gray, панорамной крышей и акустикой Harman Kardon с 19 динамиками – такой пикап стоит уже 90 315 долларов. Его выпустят ограниченным тиражом в 702 штуки – по числу лошадиных сил в американской спецификации.
Читайте также:





80 Фотографии






























Ram представил конкурента для Ford F-150 Raptor


Новый экстремальный пикап развивает 100 км/ч за 4,5 секунды. Цены в США уже объявлены, в том числе – на спецверсию.




ru.motor1.com


----------



## Theriollaria

Пикапов плохих не бывает. Жаль у нас не делают а то что возят стоит дурных денег.


----------



## Sergey566

Всем автомобилистам привет !!!!!!!   Вливаюсь )))


----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Пикапов плохих не бывает. Жаль у нас не делают а то что возят стоит дурных денег.


Бывают и плохие - Amarok - бывают и хорошие - Michubisi


----------



## Sergey566

МотоФанат  


http://kapriz.cc/public/pics/136/136204_0.gif


----------



## Sergey566

*Для пьяных водителей придумали новый штраф*

За езду с детьми нетрезвых автомобилистов предложили лишать прав на 5 лет

Если у пьяного водителя в салоне находился ребенок, то, по мнению Курдесова, штраф должен составить 90 тысяч рублей, а права нужно забирать на срок от трех до пяти лет. Эти изменения предлагается внести в ст. 12.8 КоАП.

По статистике, в 2019 году из-за пьяных водителей произошло около 15 тысяч ДТП, погибли более 4 тысяч человек, еще 20 тысяч получили различные травмы.

За управление автомобилем в состоянии опьянения или за отказ от медицинского освидетельствования водителя лишают прав на срок от 1,5 до 2 лет и штрафуют на 30 тысяч рублей. За повторное нарушение грозит уголовная ответственность. *В прошлом году было возбуждено 68 тысяч подобных дел.*


----------



## Sergey566

Сколько могут прослужить свечи зажигания?






От свечей зажигания зависит бесперебойная работа двигателя. Поэтому важно следить за их сохранностью и менять строго в соответствии с требованиями производителей. Однако часто из-за финансовых причин или технических сложностей свечи не представляется возможным заменить вовремя. К примеру, они прикипели к катушкам зажигания и снять их без нарушения целостности катушек трудно. Приходится эксплуатировать свечи с превышением рекомендованного срока, максимально оттягивая замену. Сколько же они проездят, пока не начнут ощущаться перебои с работой мотора?

Три типа свечей зажигания

Свечи зажигания бывают классическими, платиновыми и иридиевыми. В классических свечах электроды медные, в более дорогих платиновых изготовлены с использованием напыления из платины, а иридиевые сделаны с покрытием из специального иридиевого сплава. Платина обладает высокой коррозионной стойкостью, а также менее чувствительна к высоким температурам, поэтому они не выгорают, что значительно повышает их ресурс.

Иридиевые свечи схожие с платиновыми по характеристикам.

Так, для классических свечей средний срок службы составляет не более 50 тысяч километров пробега.

На платиновых и иридиевых можно проездить около 90 тысяч километров.

Однако эти цифры справедливы только для исправных автомобилей с электронной системой впрыска, готовящей идеальную смесь.

Повреждения и налет снижают ресурс

Свечи состоят из нескольких элементов, влияющих на ресурс. В них есть вывод, предназначенный для подключения свечи к высоковольтным проводам системы зажигания, а также изолятор, ребра, центральный и боковой электроды, между которыми возникает искра, воспламеняющая топливно-воздушную смесь. На корпусе свечи предусмотрен уплотнитель, служащий для предотвращения проникновения горячих газов из камеры сгорания. Все эти элементы должны быть в идеальном состоянии.

На ресурс свечей влияет качество бензина и общее состояние силового агрегата. Из-за плохого топлива на электродах образуется налет, сужающий зазор, от которого зависит то, насколько эффективно происходит поджог смеси. Для получения объемной искры нужна большая величина зазора. Такая искра
дает масштабную зону воспламенения.

Если искра маленькая, то подрыв смеси протекает частично и с задержками, энергии вырабатывается меньше, а часть топлива не догорает. Наблюдаются перебои в работе мотора. Пары топлива выбрасываются в систему выхлопа и дожигаются уже в каталитическом нейтрализаторе.

Кроме того, корпус свечи может перегреваться, и его уплотнитель после 30 тысяч километров пробега может прикипать к блоку цилиндров или к катушкам, если конструкцией мотора они предусмотрены для каждой свечи.

Поэтому многие производители автомобилей ориентируются не на ресурс электродов свечей, а на общую работоспособность системы зажигания. В среднем они рекомендуют заменять классические свечи через каждые 30 тыс. км.

При эксплуатации платиновых или иридиевых свечей замена может проводиться через каждые 45 тыс. км.


----------



## Candellmans

*Новый Volkswagen Golf R станет универсалом*







Шпионские снимки прототипа «заряженного» Volkswagen Golf R в кузове «универсал» опубликовало издание Carscoops.





Фото: Carscoops
На дорожные тесты вышел *Volkswagen Golf R* восьмого поколения в кузове «универсал». Автомобиль оснастили большими колёсными дисками, сквозь которые заметны тормозные суппорты ярко-синего цвета. Задний бампер прототипа получил серебристую окантовку, которая характерна для версии *Golf Alltrack*. При этом четыре патрубка выхлопной системы намекают на то, что машина имеет в своём оснащении мотор из топовой линейки компании.






Фото: Carscoops

Серийная версия* Volkswagen Golf R* как в кузове хетчбэк, так и универсал, получит аэродинамический обвес с более агрессивным передним бампером, спойлером, диффузором и накладками на пороги. В салоне таких автомобилей появятся спортивные сиденья, особая отделка и рулевое колесо с подрулевыми «лепестками».






Фото: Carscoops

В арсенале нового *Volkswagen Golf R* появится 2,0-литровый турбированный двигатель, выдающий 333 л.с. В паре с ним будет работать 7-скоростная роботизированная коробка и система полного привода. Дебют «заряженного» хетчбэка состоится уже в этом году, а премьеру такого же универсала придётся ждать до 2021 года.


----------



## Candellmans

Я вот даже не ожидал что из гольф-класса сделают универсал


----------



## Theriollaria

Candellmans написал(а):


> Я вот даже не ожидал что из гольф-класса сделают универсал


Ну классы сейчас - штука размытая. Не редко компактник перелезает в класс выше и наоборот.


----------



## Candellmans

Weiterleitungshinweis


----------



## Candellmans

*Porsche Taycan получил широкофюзеляжный комплект от Prior Design*







Тюнинг-ателье Prior Design долгие годы занимается доводкой машин немецких марок, хотя пару лет назад компания не постеснялась поработать и над американской Tesla Model S. Теперь же Prior Design представила комплект «широкого кузова» для электрического Porsche Taycan.







Porsche Taycan Prior Design

Глядя на опубликованные снимки, можно констатировать, что немецким умельцам удалось не только не испортить внешность электрического авто, но и сделать его вид ещё более динамичным. Это достигнуто благодаря новому бамперу спереди, расширителям колёсных арок с воздухозаборниками для охлаждения тормозов, капоту с двумя прорезями, а также массивному антикрылу сзади. Обут седан в огромные колеса на дисках *R22*.





Porsche Taycan Prior Design

Благодаря новому обвесу *Porsche Taycan* стал шире на 60 миллиметров (мм) спереди и на 100 мм сзади.
Все показанные компоненты могут быть изготовлены из углепластика, впрочем, позднее компания предложит ещё один, более умеренный вариант стайлинга без расширителей крыльев.






Porsche Taycan Prior Design

В опубликованном пресс-релизе Prior Design называет *Taycan* «идеальным автомобилем для тюнинга».
Информации о ценах на данный пакет доработок пока нет, впрочем, похожий комплект для *Tesla Model S* стоит в районе 20 тыс. долларов, пишет «Drom.ru».






Porsche Taycan Prior Design

Четырехдверный седан *Taycan* — первый серийный электромобиль *Porsche*, он выпускается с прошлого года. В России модель стоит от 7 миллионов 360 тысяч рублей. Базовый вариант оснащается двумя электромоторами общей мощностью 530 лошадиных сил, привод — полный.


----------



## Candellmans

*Mercedes-Benz проиграл в суде Nokia. Возможен запрет на продажу машин на крупнейшем рынке Европы*






Финский производитель телекоммуникационного оборудования обвинил немецкую компанию в незаконном использовании технологий.

Брендом Mercedes-Benz владеет немецкий концерн Daimler AG. Сейчас его обвиняют в нарушении патентов финской компании Nokia: автопроизводителя подозревают в использовании в моделях марки мобильных технологий Нокии без лицензии. Соответствующее решение принял суд города Мангейма, при этом было отмечено, что в Мерседесе не предприняли серьёзной попытки решить спор с финской компанией на начальном этапе.






На фото: логотип марки Mercedes-Benz

По информации Reuters, сейчас у Nokia есть большое количество патентов: ежегодный доход от них составляет 1,4 млрд долларов (столько суммарно платят лицензиаты, применяющие мобильные технологии финской компании). Nokia сейчас «имеет вес» на рынке телекоммуникационного оборудования, при этом «годы славы», как производителя мобильных телефонов, конечно, ушли в прошлое (после неудачной покупки подразделения корпорацией Microsoft).

Чтобы использовать технологии 4G в автомобилях марки Mercedes-Benz, концерну Daimler придётся купить у Nokia соответствующие лицензии на эксплуатацию, такое решение вынес суд. Финская компания планирует получать процент с каждой выпущенной машины марки, которая имеет технологию подключения к интернету. Кстати, этим оказались недовольны поставщики автокомпонентов: по сведениям Bloomberg, на стороне Daimler выступают Continental и Bosch.
Previous

Согласно решению суда, у Nokia есть право потребовать ввести запрет на продажу автомобилей бренда Mercedes-Benz на домашнем рынке, в Германии. Однако, для этого финской компании потребуется предоставить залог в размере 8,3 млрд долларов – такая сумма станет гарантией покрытия вероятного ущерба в случае, если в итоге нынешнее решение судьи будет отменено в ходе апелляции. Отметим, в Daimler уже заявили, что собираются обжаловать нынешнее решение Мангеймского суда.
Из-за весьма внушительной суммы, с которой Nokia придётся расстаться в случае проигрыша в суде, в Daimler считают, что финны не потребуют временного запрета на продажу автомобилей в Германии (остаётся крупнейшим авторынком в Европе).





На фото: салон Mercedes-Benz GLC-Class

В свою очередь в Nokia продолжают надеяться на то, что концерн Daimler в итоге всё-таки получит лицензию на использование технологий компании честным путём. Финны считают, что взимание своего процента с каждого автомобиля с технологией 4G, это справедливая плата за использование чужих разработок. В Nokia добавили, что нынешняя схема устраивает BMW и Volkswagen.

Сам Volkswagen, кстати, по-прежнему «не вылезает» из судов: продолжаются тяжбы, касающиеся «дизельгейта». Недавно стало известно о том, что концерну, вероятно, всё-таки придётся выплатить компенсации британцам. Если VW окончательно проиграет это дело (планируются дополнительные разбирательства), то сумма выплат пострадавшим в Объединённом Королевстве составит сотни миллионов фунтов стерлингов.

Источник:
авторынок Европа бизнес Mercedes-Benz


----------



## Sergey566

*О чем может рассказать цвет выхлопных газов автомобиля*
Практика показывает, что далеко не каждый автомобилист на отечественных просторах осознает всю важность необходимости следить за цветом выхлопных газов. Подобное поведение является в корне не правильным. Водитель, который не контролирует интенсивность и самое главное цвет выходящего газа, имеет все шансы столкнуться с огромным количеством разнообразных проблем в самое неподходящее время. Конечным итогом подобного пренебрежения станет дорогостоящий ремонт. Теперь же поговорим о конкретике.










1. Черный-черный дым






Очень часто черный выхлоп в автомобилях с бензиновыми агрегатами указывает на то, что существуют серьезные проблемы в системе впрыска или зажигания. Чаще всего неприятности исходят от топливных форсунок, которые уже перестали распылять топливо и просто льют его в камеру сгорания, что категорически недопустимо. Не менее часто черный дым появляется из-за датчика массового расхода воздуха. Если он ломается или барахлит, то воздух и топливо смешиваются в неправильной пропорции.

Важно: отдельно следует отметить, что дизельные силовые агрегаты куда больше расположены к образованию черного дыма. Все потому, что в тяжелом топливе содержится достаточно представительное количество сажи. Конечно, в машине для нее есть специальный сажевый фильтр, однако он имеет обычай забиваться. А это значит, что его нужно чистить или менять.

2. Белый пар







Белый дым – это действительно водяной пар (в большинстве случаев). Появление такого из выхлопной системы, крайне тревожный сигнал. Означает он о наличии влаги в системе выпуска. Чаще всего такое случается с плохо прогретыми автомобилями. Еще хуже ситуация, когда белый дым начинает валить из трубы настоящими клубами. Если такое имеет место быть, то в машине уже пробита прокладка головки блока цилиндров. А это значит, что цилиндры заливаются во время работы охлаждающей жидкостью.

3. Голубые газы







Еще одна популярная проблема с которой сталкиваются многие автомобилисты, сами о том не догадываясь. Следует знать, что если из выхлопной системы автомобиля начал вырывать дым голубого цвета, то это означает ровно одно – в выхлопную систему или же в сам двигатель попадает моторное масло. Все это чаще всего сопровождается радикальным увеличением потребления машиной смазочного материала. При этом корень проблемы, может быть в самых разных узлах. Однако чаще всего, подобное происходит в результате износа поршневых колец и маслосъемных колпачков.


----------



## Sergey566

*Мишустин подписал постановление о регистрации автомобилей в МФЦ  *

Премьер-министр РФ Михаил Мишустин подписал постановление о регистрации транспортных средств в МФЦ. Соответствующий документ опубликован на сайте российского правительства.



«Новый сервис станет доступен благодаря привлечению сотрудников МВД к работе на территории МФЦ. С ними заявителям предстоит иметь дело только на этапе осмотра автомобиля. Приемом заявлений автовладельцев будут заниматься сотрудники МФЦ, они же выдадут готовые документы», — говорится в сообщении.

В июне сообщалось, что Российский союз автостраховщиков (РСА) запускает новую IT-систему для работы с ОСАГО. С ее помощью можно будет рассчитывать стоимость договоров, оценивать убытки, а также вычислять КБМ.

Немного позже от МВД поступило другое предложение, которое затронет автомобилистов. В ведомстве объявили, что намерены уточнить перечень сведений, которые обязательно должны быть отражены в паспорте транспортного средства и водительских правах.


----------



## Sergey566

*Не проскочили !! *






https://www.prikol.ru/wp-content/files/video/prikol_ru_15.07.2020_06.52.59.mp4


----------



## Sergey566

*Американцы восхитились российским автомобилем-амфибией*

На выставке «Армия-2020» состоится премьера первой российской полноприводной глиссирующей амфибии









Отмечается, что «Дрозд» полностью непотопляем, а конструкция и инженерные решения машины — полностью российские. Она может менять режим движения всего за 12 секунд и способна на большой скорости выбрасываться на необорудованное побережье и затем продолжать движение на колесах. Автомобиль можно оборудовать различным вооружением — от пулеметов и боевых модулей до ракетных установок залпового огня.

Запас хода составляет 800 км на суше и 300 км по воде. «Дрозд» оснащается дизельным двигателем мощностью 260 л.с. С ним работает трехступенчатая АКПП. Максимальные углы подъема и крена — 30 градусов, высота преодолеваемого уступа — до 0,5 метра. Клиренс составляет 420 мм. «Дрозд» также оборудован скоростной вертикальной лебедкой для самовытаскивания, она же — якорная.

Машина создана модульной. Ее создатели рассказали, что на базе «Дрозда» можно создать линейку амфибий различного назначения и грузоподъемности — в том числе варианты для морской пехоты, ВМФ, десанта, медслужбы, спасательных и пожарных служб, а также органов правопорядка. Кроме того, машина подготовлена к эксплуатации при температуре до минус 50 градусов.


----------



## Candellmans

*Новая BMW M5 может стать мощнейшим электроседаном в мире*







Со сменой поколений в 2023 году немецкий седан BMW M5 радикально сменит и концепцию. Вместо ДВС модель оснастят тремя электродвигателями общей мощностью более 1000 лошадиных сил, пишет «Авто.ру» ссылаясь на «carmagazine».






BMW M5 (2020)

Базовой модификацией *BMW M5* станет полноценная гибридная версия, которой обещают бензиновый V8, а также набор электромоторов совокупной отдачей около 750 лошадиных сил. Позднее эта же силовая установка достанется самому быстрому внедорожнику баварцев с индексом *X8 M*.






BMW M5 (2020)

На вершине семейства окажется полностью электрическая модификация. Построят такой седан на одной из версий модульной платформы *CLAR* и оснастят не только 135-киловаттными аккумуляторами, но и — по примеру *Porsche Taycan* — 800-вольтовой системой. Проезжать на одном заряде четырёхдверка сможет до 700 километров (км).






BMW M5 (2020)

Электрический *BMW M5* будут приводить в движение 3 мотора на 250 кВт каждый — 2 на задней оси и 1 на передней. Таким образом, совокупная мощность силовой установки превысит 1000 лошадиных сил, а на набор с 0 до 100 км/ч у седана уйдёт менее 3 секунд.






BMW M5 (2020)

Кроме *BMW M5*, электрическими концерн планирует сделать флагманский седан 7 серии, а также ряд моделей бренда *Rolls-Royce*, включая седан *Phantom* и кроссовер *Cullinan*. Роскошный внедорожник на электротяге появится не раньше 2027 года.

Tarantas News


----------



## Sergey566

Вот бы на Даче так ))


----------



## Sergey566

*Автомобильные приколы*
Картинки с прикольными автомобилями, которые можно встретить на дорогах мира.

*1.*






*2.*






*3.*






*4.*






*5.*






*6.*






*7.*






*8.*






*9.*






*10.*






*11.*






*12.*






*13.*






*14.*






*15.*






*16.*






*17.*






*18.*






*19.*






*20.*






*21.*






*22.*






*23.*






*24.*






*25.*






*26.*






*27.*






*28.*






*29.*






*30.*






*31.*






*32.*






*33.*






*34.*






*35.*






*36.*






*37.*






*38.*


----------



## Sergey566

*Новый штраф для водителей с августа 2020 года*

С 1 августа 2020 года в России появится новый штраф для автомобилистов в размере 2000 рублей. Именно столько придётся заплатить владельцам легковых автомобилей при отсутствии у них диагностической карты. Стоит отметить, что на сегодня штрафуют за это лишь водителей автобусов и грузовых машин, а также таксистов.

До недавнего времени размер этого штрафа составлял 500-800 рублей. Теперь же владельцы любых транспортных средств при отсутствии у них техосмотра будут обязаны отдать 2000 рублей. Штрафовать автомобилистов будут лишь автоинспекторы при остановке для проверки документов. Отслеживать машины, не прошедшие эту обязательную процедуру в авторизованном техцентре, с помощью камер пока не планируется.

Примечательно, что за данное правонарушение сотрудники ДПС могут составлять протокол каждый день. Если с момента последнего штрафа прошло более суток, автолюбителю могут выписать новый. Его размер будет таким же. И так будет продолжаться до тех пор, пока владелец авто не пройдёт технический осмотр.

Стоит отметить, что водителю иметь при себе диагностическую карту вовсе необязательно. Все данные успешно пройдённого техосмотра будут заноситься в единую базу. Именно по ней инспектор и проверяет наличие данного документа. Поэтому, если автомобилист попробует обмануть и показать фальшивую карту, факт обмана будет установлен мгновенно.








Кстати, проходить технический осмотр по-прежнему необходимо лишь владельцам подержанных легковых автомобилей. Тем, кто владеет машиной моложе трёх лет, как и раньше, эта процедура не потребуется. К слову, контроль за выдачей диагностических карт также будет ужесточён. Эта мера направлена на повышение безопасности дорожного движения. Она должна исключить получение этого документа без реальных проверок транспортного средства или попыток подкупа сотрудников автосервиса, проводящего техосмотр.


----------



## Sergey566

*Москва спустя 85 лет прекратила троллейбусное движение*

_Москва. 25 августа. INTERFAX.RU —_ Со вторника в Москве прекратилось движение троллейбусов по последним шести регулярным маршрутам, позже будет запущен только один маршрут с ретротроллейбусами, сообщает ГУП «Мосгортранс».


----------



## Sergey566

*Оператором новой автоматизированной системы техосмотра является МВД России.*

Премьер-министр России *Михаил Мишустин подписал* постановление о ведении единой автоматизированной системы техосмотра (ТО), пишет ТАСС. Оформленные диагностические карты будут храниться в единой автоматизированной системе техосмотра не менее 5 лет. В течение этого срока их невозможно будет уничтожить или изъять.
Постановление премьер-министра регламентирует особенности оформления диагностических карт, присвоения им статуса действующих, архивных или аннулированных, получения сведений из автоматизированной системы. Отмечается, что в системе будут содержаться данные о марке и модели транспортного средства, его идентификационный номер (VIN), номера кузова, шасси, регистрационной карты со сроком ее действия, показания одометра, дата проведения техосмотра, данные о месте прохождения ТО и операторе.
Кроме того, функционал системы предусматривает невозможность оформления диагностической карты в случае превышения пропускной способности пункта ТО. "Таким образом, будут исключены ситуации, когда оператор ежемесячно выдает, к примеру, сотни карт, а оборудование позволяет проверять лишь несколько десятков автомобилей", - добавили в правительстве.
В 2019 году в Госдуме приняли законопроект о реформе ТО, которая была призвана изменить сложившуюся в России практику покупки диагностических карт совместно с полисом ОСАГО. Реформа предполагала перевод диагностических карт в электронный вид, обязательную фотофиксацию процедуры ТО, рост штрафов для компаний, торгующих картами, и введение штрафов для водителей за езду без ТО. Нововведения должны были заработать 7 июня 2021 года, но из-за пандемии коронавируса и усложнения экономической ситуации запуск реформы перенесли на *1 марта 2021 года.*


----------



## Candellmans

*Тюнеры добавили мощности суперкару BMW M8 Competition*








Немецкая тюнинг-компания AC Shnitzer представила пакет доработок для модели BMW M8 Gran Coupe, а также версии Competition.






Фото: AC Shnitzer

Так, производительность 4,4-литрового мотора V8 с двумя турбонагнетателями версии *M8 Gran Coupe Competition* была форсирована до 720 л.с. и 850 Нм крутящего момента, то есть на 95 л.с. от базовых параметров. При этом стандартное исполнение *M8 Gran Coupe* тюнеры доработали до показателей мощности 700 л.с. и 850 Нм крутящего момента. О динамических характеристиках обоих автомобилей после преобразований ничего не сообщается.





Фото: AC Shnitzer

Напомним, что в базовом варианте *BMW M8 Gran Coupe* имеет 600-сильный мотор, 8-ступенчатую автоматическую трансмиссию и полный привод. Первую «сотню» такой автомобиль набирает за 3,3 секунды.





Фото: AC Shnitzer

Кроме того, тюнеры *AC Shnitzer* добавили *M8 Gran Coupe* спортивные пружины, уменьшающие дорожный просвет на 15 мм у задней оси и на 20 мм — у передней. Также автомобили получили спортивную выпускную систему с четырьмя круглыми насадками в версиях *Carbon Sport*, *Sport* и *Sport Black*.





Фото: AC Shnitzer

Завершает внешний облик добавили *M8 Gran Coupe* от *AC Shnitzer* угллепластиковые накладки на пороги, сплиттер, задний спойлер и фирменные 21-дюймовые колёсные диски с шинами размерностью 275/30 R 21 спереди и 285/30 R 21 сзади.

_Tarantas News_


----------



## Sergey566

В Москве опять потоп !!


----------



## Sergey566

Люблю Гольфы  




















 







 

[TD valign="bottom"][/TD]


----------



## Sergey566

Инцидент произошел неделю назад в Патаскала, штат Огайо, и попал на видео с камеры, установленной на доме.

Судя по всему, колесо отлетело от проезжающего рядом пикапа, который перевозил прицеп с погрузчиком.

В описании к видео сказано, что колесо врезалось в дом на скорости 65 миль в час (104 км/ч). Оно снесло одну из колонн, поддерживающих навес над входной дверью, врезалась в дом и каким-то образом активировало звук дверного звонка. Затем колесо отскочило и упало рядом с припаркованными автомобилями, испуская дым.


----------



## Sergey566

А жёлтый )))






2020 VW Golf 8 interior design


----------



## Sergey566

В Россию привезли ГТИ и овосш.













 

[TD valign="bottom"]_________________________________________[/TD]


----------



## Sergey566

Нас обманывают !! 5 лет и на помойку


----------



## Candellmans

*Infiniti открывает в России продажи купе Q60 с бюджетным 2,0-литровым мотором*







Как сообщили порталу «АвтоВзгляд» собственные источники, купе Infiniti Q60 теперь будет продаваться в нашей стране с 2,0-литровым бензиновым силовым агрегатом, знакомым нам по моделям Q50, Q30 и QX30. Увы, но мощная версия Q60 S с 405-сильной установкой помашет поклонникам ручкой.






фото: Infiniti

Похоже, японцы решили повторить успех своих не менее премиальных коллег из-а океана, некогда убравших из российской линейки мощные версии *Chevrolet Camaro*, сменив их более приземлёнными комплектациями с 2,0-литровым мотором. Впрочем, несмотря на положительную динамику продаж, пони-кар таки покинул авторынок спустя некоторое время, пишет «АвтоВзгляд».






фото: Infiniti

А вот ребята из Страны восходящего солнца не планируют сматывать удочки, о чём недавно сообщил управляющий директор «Инфинити» в РФ, Украине и Казахстане Дмитрий Панасов. Вот только на смену 405-сильной версии купе *Infiniti Q60 S* придёт более бюджетная альтернатива — модель с турбомотором мощностью 211 лошадиных сил.






фото: Infiniti

Этот силовой агрегат достался японцам от немецких коллег из *Mercedes-Benz*. И, как уже было сказано, мы его могли видеть на седане *Infiniti Q50*, а также ушедших с авторынка компактном кроссовере *QX30* и 1-м (вероятно, последнем) хетчбэке марки — *Q30*. Стоит отметить, что силовая установка неплохо зарекомендовала себя и в плане характеристик, и с точки зрения надёжности. Её появление в спецификациях модели просто обязано повысить спрос.






фото: Infiniti

Стартовая цена заднеприводного купе — 3 миллиона 399 тысяч рублей. В то время, как 3,0-литровый вариант *Q60 S* с полным приводом попросит за себя не меньше 4 миллионов 275 тысяч рублей. Да, ещё некоторое время «топ» будет продаваться параллельно с авто в младшей версии, а после того, как дилеры избавятся от стока, модель с мощным силовым агрегатом канет в Лету.

Тарантас News


----------



## Candellmans

*Компания Mercedes-Benz представила новое поколение седана S-Class*







Mercedes-Benz представил седан S-Class нового поколения (W223). Автомобиль получил полностью новый кузов и интерьер, полноуправляемое шасси, широкий набор электронных систем и помощников, которые следят за жестами, взглядом и поворотом головы водителя.






Mercedes-Benz S-Class 2021

Габаритная длина базового *Mercedes-Benz S-Class* нового поколения — 5179 миллиметров (+54 мм по сравнению с предшественником), ширина — 1954 мм (+55 мм), высота — 1503 мм (+10 мм), а размер колёсной базы составляет 3106 мм (+71 мм).






Mercedes-Benz S-Class 2021

Длиннобазный вариант больше на 76 мм в сравнении с обычным седаном и на 34 мм по сравнению с предшественником — 5255 мм. Размер колёсной базы данной версии составляет 3216 мм (+51 мм).






Mercedes-Benz S-Class 2021

В салоне *S-Class* нового поколения установлена 12,3-дюймовая цифровая панель приборов с трёхмерным отображением информации и вертикальный планшет системы мультимедиа *MBUX* 2-го поколения. Она распознаёт голосовые команды, следит за взглядом, жестами и положением водителя. Так, для открытия панорамной крыши требуется только взмахнуть рукой, а при движении назад электроника заметит поворот головы и самостоятельно опустит солнцезащитную шторку на заднем стекле.






Mercedes-Benz S-Class 2021

В оснащение седана вошли: проекционный дисплей с дополненной реальностью, 4D-аудиосистема *Burmester* с 30 динамиками, фронтальная подушка безопасности для пассажиров, сидящих сзади, гидропневматическая подвеска *E-Active Body Control*, «умные» сиденья 2-го ряда с подогреваемыми подголовниками, светодиодная оптика, способная проецировать на дорогу информацию и символы, вдобавок система, позволяющая дистанционно припарковать авто, не находясь в салоне.






Mercedes-Benz S-Class 2021

Первоначально *S-Class* будет предложен с 5 силовыми агрегатами: 2 бензиновых и 3 дизельных, выдающие от 286 до 435 лошадиных сил. Позже появится 8-цилиндровый силовой агрегат, а уже в следующем году — подключаемый гибрид.






Mercedes-Benz S-Class 2021

В Германии новый *Mercedes-Benz S-Class* появится в продаже в середине сентября 2020 года

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Sergey566

Его не догонишь ))
Putin race driver

__________________


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

Ну чего пройдёт ???  

*Опубликован законопроект об отмене транспортного налога в России*


















В пояснительной записке сказано, что проект разработан в целях снижения избыточного налогообложения

В Госдуму 3 сентября был внесен законопроект об отмене транспортного налога с подписями восьми депутатов.
В пояснительной записке сказано: «Главная несправедливость транспортного налога состоит в том, что он исчисляется в зависимости от мощности двигателя транспортного средства, а не от срока его эксплуатации и других характеристик. В результате данный налог платят одинаково те, кто за рулем автомобиля ежедневно и те, кто использует его лишь изредка».
«Социальную напряженность среди водителей вызывает и то, что транспортный налог за бензиновый спорткар и за электромобиль той же мощности, не загрязняющий воздух, один и тот же», — отмечается в документе.
В августе Андрей Барышев из «Единой России» предложил полностью отменить транспортный налог и заменить доходами от продажи топлива.
«Ранее планировалось, что транспортный налог будет упразднен при покрытии объемов платежей по нему акцизными сборами на нефтепродукты. Однако этого не произошло, несмотря на то, что в настоящее время объем акцизных сборов по стране значительно превышает аналогичный показатель по транспортному налогу», — говорится в новом законопректе.
Также в пояснительной записке отмечается, что во многих странах транспортный налог включен в стоимость топлива.
«Согласно положениям Бюджетного кодекса Российской Федерации транспортный налог зачисляется в полном объеме в бюджеты субъектов Российской Федерации и наряду с акцизами на нефтепродукты является источником формирования дорожных фондов субъектов Российской Федерации. Регионам крайне сложно отменить данный налог, поскольку они будут автоматически лишены субсидий из федерального бюджета», — добавили депутаты.
*Предполагается, что законопроект вступит в силу с 1 января 2021 года.* Он был направлен на рассмотрение председателю Госдумы Вячеславу Володину.
_________________


----------



## Sergey566

*В России начнут выпускать новый электрокар*
Первым рынком для новинки может стать Европа

Петербургский инжиниринговый центр CompMechLab готовится к запуску массового производства электрокара под названием CML Car. Сборка может стартовать до конца нынешнего года, однако возможно, что сначала новинка появится не на отечественном рынке, а в Европе.










Причиной такого решения может стать недостаток инфраструктуры для «зеленых» автомобилей в России, сказал РБК глава CompMechLab Алексей Боровков. Запуск электрокара в России зависит от результата переговоров, которые компания ведет с инвесторами: если они пройдут успешно, в стране появится достаточное количество электрозаправок.
На сегодняшний день проект находится на стадии производства промышленного образца.
Разработка автомобиля заняла два года, в течение которых было проведено множество виртуальных испытаний и краш-тестов модели с использованием цифрового «двойника».










Макет CML Car показали Владимиру Путину еще в 2018 году. Тогда разработчики заверили, что российский электромобиль будет легче и энергоэффективнее, чем зарубежные аналоги.
Боровков описывает итоговую версию автомобиля как небольшой городской кроссовер с кузовом из карбона, титана и алюминия. Несмотря на то, что электрокар будет массовым, внешность можно будет подогнать под вкусы клиента. Технические характеристики новинки пока держатся в секрете.

В августе Санкт-Петербургский политехнический университет Петра Великого (СПбПУ), подразделением которого является CompMechLab, запатентовал внешность нового российского электрокара. На изображениях автомобиль разительно отличается от CML Car, показанного на рендерах разработчика, и напоминает еще не выпущенный отечественный сити-кар Zetta.
P.S. Если вы планируете покупать автомобиль, то помните — не все полисы каско стоят одинаково дорого (хотя такие страховки априори недешевы). Сейчас есть удобные сервисы, которые помогают сравнивать цены на каско у различных страховщиков и искать самый оптимальный вариант. В некоторых случаях на страховке для бюджетной машины можно сэкономить по 20-30 тысяч рублей! А для премиальных моделей — еще больше.


----------



## Sergey566

Интересный ролик ))


----------



## Sergey566

Ну наконец то ! 

*Суд приговорил Михаила Ефремова к 8 годам колонии общего режима*

Актер признан виновным в ДТП со смертельным исходом в центре Москвы.



Суд приговорил Михаила Ефремова к 8 годам колонии общего режима


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

*Пройди ОПРОС !!
Михаила Ефремова приговорили к 8 годам колонии*
Артиста признали виновным в пьяном ДТП, в котором погиб курьер Сергей Захаров
Утром 8 сентября Пресненский суд Москвы вынес приговор Михаилу Ефремову за ДТП, в котором погиб человек.

Ефремова приговорили к 8 годам колонии общего режима и лишили водительских прав на 3 года, передает «Медуза». Старшему сыну погибшего в ДТП Сергея Захарова суд назначил компенсацию в размере 800 тысяч рублей.
Суд признал артиста виновным в аварии и отметил, что его автомобиль был исправен, двигался по ровной и сухой дороге, а сам Ефремов был пьян. Также суд отказался принимать во внимание признание вины актера. После оглашения приговора его должны взять под стражу в зале суда и отправить в СИЗО.

https://auto.mail.ru/article/78623-m...godam_kolonii/


----------



## Candellmans

*В продаже появились «заряженные» электрокары Audi e-tron S*








Audi E-tron S

От стандартных кроссоверов новенькие *e-tron S* и *e-tron S Sportback* отличаются, прежде всего, более «продвинутой» и мощной силовой установкой. В движение S-версии приводятся 3 электродвигателями, 2 из которых работают на задней оси, ещё один (тот, что стоит сзади на стандартном *Audi e-tron 55*) вращает колеса спереди.






Audi E-tron S Sportback

Общая отдача силовой установки — 370 кВт, максимальный крутящий момент — 973 Нм. Новые S-версии способны разогнаться с 0 до 100 км/ч за 4,5 секунды и набрать максимальную скорость 210 км/ч.







Питает электродвигатели высоковольтная аккумуляторная батарея максимальной ёмкостью 95 кВт*ч (эффективная ёмкость батареи — 86 кВт*ч). На полном заряде новые *e-tron S* и *e-tron S Sportback* могут проехать 364 и 370 километров, соответственно (WLTP).







В нормальном режиме новые электрические кроссоверы приводятся в движение двумя задними электромоторами; передний электродвигатель подключается в тот момент, когда требуется большая производительность (к примеру, при ускорении), а также предиктивно — прежде, чем тяга ослабнет.







Система электрического полного привода дополнена на *e-tron S* и *e-tron S Sportback* электрической же системой управления вектором тяги: каждый из пары задних электродвигателей передаёт тяговое усилие на соответствующее колесо посредством 1-ступенчатой трансмиссии; механического дифференциала в этой схеме нет. Контроль самого процесса передачи тягового усилия, как уточняют в компании *Audi*, занимает считанные миллисекунды, система позволяет передавать на колеса «очень высокий крутящий момент».






Audi E-tron S

Адаптивная пневмоподвеска, которой оснащаются новые *e-tron S* и *e-tron S Sportback*, получила особые, спортивные настройки; с помощью системы *Audi drive select* можно выбрать один из 7 режимов работы подвески. Электрические кроссоверы *Audi* в версии *S* штатно комплектуются 20-дюймовыми дисками колёс, в качестве дополнения доступны 21-дюймовые диски; чуть позднее в списке дополнительного оборудования появятся 22-дюймовые колёса.






Audi E-tron S Sportback

Интерьер новых электрических S-кроссоверов *Audi* выполнен в темных тонах; в стандартную комплектацию входят спортивные кресла с электрической регулировкой и комбинированной обивкой из кожи и «алькантары». Декоративные вставки в салоне могут быть изготовлены как из полированного алюминия, так и из углепластика. Новые электрокроссоверы получили также фирменный «цифровой кокпит» с тремя крупными ЖК-экранами, один из которых представляет собой цифровую панель приборов, в качестве опции можно заказать подъёмный проекционный дисплей.







В Европе новые электрические кроссоверы *Audi* в версии *S* поступят в продажу осенью 2020-го. В Германии стартовый ценник *Audi e-tron S* — 91 435 евро (примерно 8,18 млн рублей), новый *e-tron S Sportback* оценён минимум в 93 628 евро (примерно 8,38 млн рублей). Сроки начала продаж новинок в РФ официально пока не названы. Стандартный *Audi e-tron* стоит в нашей стране от 5 миллионов 768 тысяч рублей.

Тарантас news


----------



## Sergey566

В минувшее воскресенье в пригороде Нантера на западе Парижа арендованный Audi R8 Spyder повредил около 13 припаркованных автомобилей.

Немецкий спорткар разорвало на две части, а его водитель сбежал — он до сих пор находится в розыске. Об аварии рассказала французская газета Le Parisien.

Сообщается, что в ДТП никто не пострадал. Мотор V10 оказался в нескольких метрах от разбитой Audi и загорелся.

Один из местных жителей рассказал, что слышал рев двигателя в течение некоторого времени до того, как произошло ДТП. В полиции выяснили, что в ночь аварии за рулем спорткара побывало несколько человек: «Он переходил из рук в руки, нам нужно найти водителя».

Видео с места аварии в «Твиттере» посмотрели уже больше 170 тысяч раз:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302570250106527745


----------



## Sergey566

Уже история ))


----------



## Sergey566

Да патриотов всё меньше ((( 


*«АвтоВАЗ» объявил цены на новую версию Granta Cross*
Она будет стоить на 47 тысяч рублей дороже базовой
Аудиоверсия статьи

Российский автопроизводитель объявил о старте заказов Granta Cross в новой комплектации Quest.
Она отличается окрашенными в черный цвет крышей, рейлингами и 15-дюймовыми легкосплавными колесными дисками с алмазной огранкой спиц. На кузове размещен защитный обвес из неокрашенного пластика. Дорожный просвет остался на уровне 198 мм.









Фото: Lada

В салоне Granta Cross «АвтоВАЗ» впервые применил комбинированную обивку сидений из грязе- и водооталкивающей ткани и эко-кожи. На сиденья нанесли вышивку с логотипом серии Quest, аналогичная надпись есть на кузове.
В штатное оснащение Granta Cross Quest входит резиновый коврик багажника и две багажных сетки: одна фиксирует груз по горизонтали, а вторая выполнена в виде кармана на спинке заднего сиденья. Эта версия также оснащена такими опциями, как парктроник, подогрев лобового стекла и передних сидений.










Lada Granta Cross Quest.с 87-сильным мотором и 5-ступенчатой механикой стоит 637 900 рублей, а с двигателем на 106 л.с. — 652 900 рублей.
В компании отметили, что выгода на дополнительное оборудование для Granta Cross Quest по сравнению с ценой на аналогичный пакет опций в розницу составит до 26%.

Ранее комплектация Quest появилась у Lada Largus Cross — и стала самой дорогой. Она стоит почти на 50 тысяч дороже базовой.
Недавно мы рассказывали, как «АвтоВАЗ» придумал способ сэкономить на производстве Lada Vesta.
P.S. Если вы решитесь на покупку автомобиля, то наверняка задумаетесь и над приобретением полиса каско (а если брать кредит, то страховка будет обязательна). И здесь помните — не нужно покупать каско прямо в автосалоне! Ведь сейчас есть удобные сервисы, которые помогают сравнивать цены на страховки у различных компаний и искать самый оптимальный вариант. В некоторых случаях на каско для бюджетной машины можно сэкономить по 20-30 тысяч рублей!
*Новая Skoda Octavia дебютировала в России: известны цены*


*Модель доступна с тремя моторами и пятью коробками на выбор.*

_Обновлено. Дополнена информация по комплектациям и ценам._
Skoda Octavia четвертого поколения, отпраздновавшая мировой дебют в ноябре 2019 года, добралась до России 10 месяцев спустя. Локальная премьера проходит в эти минуты, на мероприятии присутствует редактор _Motor1_.
Моторную гамму новой «Октавии» для нашего рынка местный офис чешской марки раскрыл три недели назад. Она состоит исключительно из знакомых бензиновых агрегатов. В общей сложности предлагаются три двигателя и пять коробок передач:

110-сильный 1.6 с пятиступенчатой механикой или шестиступенчатым автоматом;
150-сильный 1.4 с шестиступенчатой механикой или восьмиступенчатым автоматом;
190-сильный 2.0 с семиступенчатым роботом.
С сегодняшнего дня лифтбэк нижегородской сборки доступен для заказа в расширенных комплектациях Active Plus, Ambition Plus и Style Plus. Первыми в продажу поступят 150-сильные автомобили по цене *от 1 398 000 рублей*. Начальную версию оценили в *1 338 000 рублей*, но она появится позднее. Для сравнения, модель уходящей генерации стоит от 1 140 000 до 1 609 000 рублей, причем 150-сильному варианту вместо автомата положен робот, а топовым является 180-сильный 1.8 TSI.





Новая комплектация *Active Plus* по составу близка к старой Ambition. В ней присутствуют полностью светодиодные головные фары и дневные ходовые огни, 16-дюймовые диски, мультимедийная система с восьмидюймовым тачскрином и четырьмя (опционально – восемью) динамиками, подогрев передних сидений, кнопка запуска двигателя, электромеханический стояночный тормоз. За доплату – дополнительные подушки безопасности, круиз-контроль с ограничителем скорости, задние датчики парковки, двухзонный климат-контроль.

В свою очередь, комплектацию *Ambition Plus* приблизили к Style прошлого поколения. Здесь опции младшей версии присутствуют по умолчанию, а также появляются светодиодные противотуманные фары и возможность подключения смартфонов по Wi-Fi. Новая 150-сильная Octavia в такой сборке обойдется в *1 499 000 рублей*. В числе опций на этом уровне доступны цифровые приборы, спортивные сиденья, противотуманные фары с функцией освещения поворотов, задние фонари с динамическими указателя поворота, акустическая система на 12 динамиков.
Наконец, новую *Skoda Octavia Style Plus 1.4 TSI* оценили ровно в *1,7 миллиона рублей*. За эти деньги россияне получат 17-дюймовые диски, дополнительную хромированную отделку, светодиодные задние фонари, салон из кожи и искусственной замши, мультимедийную систему с 10-дюймовым экраном и восемью динамиками. Среди опций – матричные фары, функция памяти для передних сидений и зеркал, парковочный ассистент, спортивный многофункциональный трехспицевый руль.
*Галерея: Skoda Octavia – российская премьера*




29 Фотографии






















Читайте также:



Новая Skoda Octavia RS: теперь с бензином и дизелем




Новую Skoda Octavia официально перевели на газ


----------



## Candellmans

Самым мощным и быстрым Ford F-150 станет электромобиль


А еще он получит огромный передний багажник. Производство пикапа стартует не ранее середины 2022 года.




ru.motor1.com


----------



## Sergey566

две женщины поминали своих умерших мужей на кладбище. так напоминались, что на обратном пути угодили в канаву. только проспавшись они начали искать помощь. и нашли в лице патруля ДПС.







_________________


----------



## Sergey566

*3000-сильный двигатель взорвался во время теста*

На днях в городе Огден, штат Юта, владельцы модифицированного Dodge Ram решили проверить, какую мощность сможет выдать их 3000-сильный пикап на дино-стенде. Подобные мероприятия регулярно проводятся в США и называются Ultimate Callout Challenge.


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

Красиво поёт !!






Infiniti проехал перекресток на красный свет светофора, сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на источник в правоохранительных органах. Именно это, по предварительной информации, и стало причиной аварии. Сам Гулиев сказал корреспонденту телеграм-канала Life Shot, что он ехал на «красный, переходящий в зеленый».


По данным Life Shot, скорость машины Гулиева в момент столкновения была равна примерно 110 км/ч при ограничении в 60 км/ч. Канал также опубликовал видео с камер наблюдения, на котором можно заметить внедорожник Гулиева за секунды до столкновения.

( В крови Эльмина Гулиева, сбившего 21 сентября в центре Москвы двух пешеходов, экспертиза обнаружила наркотики. Об этом сообщила журналистам официальный представитель МВД России Ирина Волк. )


----------



## Candellmans

*Дебютировал обновлённый базовый Mercedes-AMG GT*







У стартовой версии спорткара появился более производительный мотор и специальная серия Stealth Edition.






Фото: Mercedes-AMG

Компания *Mercedes-Benz* представила обновлённую базовую модификацию спорткара *AMG GT*. Теперь 4,0-литровый двигатель *V8* обладает мощностью 523 л.с., что на 54 л.с. больше, чем до модернизации. При этом крутящий момент мотора был увеличен на 40 Нм до 670 Нм.






Фото: Mercedes-AMG

С обновлённым силовым агрегатом базовый вариант *Mercedes-AMG GT* способен набирать скорость 100 км/час за 3,7 секунды, что на 0,2 секунды быстрее, чем у дореформенной модели. При этом максимальная скорость составляет 312 и 310 км/час: для купе и родстера соответственно.






Фото: Mercedes-AMG

Кроме того, в базовом исполнении *Mercedes-AMG GT* появилась адаптивная подвеска* AMG Ride Control*, новые композитные тормоза с красными суппортами и электронный дифференциал повышенного трения. А 7-скоростная автоматическая трансмиссия спорткара обзавелась дополнительным режимом *Race*.






Фото: Mercedes-AMG

Также модернизированный *Mercedes-AMG GT* получил новую спецверисю *Stealth Edition*, которая выделяется матово-чёрным оттенком кузова, новым оформлением крыши и затемнённой оптикой. Кроме того, такой исполнение предполагает наличие пакета *AMG Exterior Night Package*, чёрных колёсных дисков и шильдика в салоне с обозначением серии. Продажи модернизированного *Mercedes-AMG GT* стартуют в США в начале 2021 года.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Sergey566

*Светодиоды вместо галогенок: бюджетные LED-лампы от Osram, которые светят лучше, а работают дольше*
*Компания Osram вывела на рынок бюджетную линейку светодиодных ламп LEDriving HL, предназначенных для установки взамен штатных галогенок. Благодаря новым лампам любой владелец сможет получить мощный светодиодный источник света в фарах своего автомобиля или мотоцикла, не прибегая к каким-либо доработкам.*

Лампы Osram серии LEDriving HL взаимозаменяемы с галогенными лампами популярных стандартов H4/H7 и подключаются по принципу Plug&Play*. Вся управляющая электроника, как и система охлаждения, обеспечивающая длительную работу без перегрева, заключены в корпус, а соединение с источником питания происходит через выносной модуль лампы.






*Бюджетная серия светодиодных ламп Osram LEDriving HL*





*Лампы отвечают за ближний и дальний свет*
Процесс установки LEDriving HL не требует каких-либо специфических навыков, что отменяет необходимости ехать на сервис и платить за это деньги – можно все сделать самому.






*Установка ламп осуществляется по принципу Plug&Play...*





*...и займет не более десяти минут*
Новые лампы отличаются длительным сроком службы и высокой яркостью. По последнему параметру Osram LEDriving HL на 110% превосходят стандартные галогенки, излучая холодный белый свет с цветовой температурой 6000 К.






*Так светят фары с штатными галогенными лампами...*





*...а так со светодиодными Osram LEDriving HL*
Благодаря тому, что светодиодный источник света находится в той же зоне, что и нить накала в галогенных лампах, светораспределение фар на дороге никак не меняется и исключается вероятность ослепления встречных водителей в темное время суток. 




*Геометрия LED-элемента ламп Osram практически на 100% соответствует размеру и позиции нити накала галогенной лампы, что гарантирует правильное светораспределение на дороге.*






*Светораспределение галогенных ламп...*





*...и светодиодных Osram LEDriving HL*
Новинка от Osram предлагается по специальной цене: она вдвое ниже, чем у премиальных ламп LEDriving. При этом производитель дает на свой продукт 2-летнюю заводскую гарантию, что для светодиодных ламп бюджетного сегмента большая редкость.
_* Данные лампы не имеют одобрения ECE. Только для внедорожного использования._


----------



## Theriollaria

Гыгы ждем кучу колхозинка с этими новыми лампами в жигулях и т.д.


----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Гыгы ждем кучу колхозинка с этими новыми лампами в жигулях и т.д.


Ню энто ранее можно было за несколько сек у Порша снять,за Мерсов не слышал,да может изменили чего...


----------



## Theriollaria

Candellmans написал(а):


> Ню энто ранее можно было за несколько сек у Порша снять,за Мерсов не слышал,да может изменили чего...


Так найдутся индивидуумы специально покупающие подобное. Даже если это дурные деньги.


----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Так найдутся индивидуумы специально покупающие подобное. Даже если это дурные деньги.


Что подобное? Ворованные фары или Мерс ?


----------



## Theriollaria

Candellmans написал(а):


> Что подобное? Ворованные фары или Мерс ?


ворованные фары или даже официально купленные колхозят. Просто ворованные дешевле.


----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


> ворованные фары или даже официально купленные колхозят. Просто ворованные дешевле.


Да уж есть хлопци со "своим чувством прекрасного" в дизайне


----------



## Sergey566

*Мишустин подписал постановление о новых правилах проведения ТО*

Премьер-министр России Михаил Мишустин подписал постановление о правилах проведения технического осмотра транспортных средств. Соответствующий документ опубликован в среду на официальном интернет-портале правовой информации.

«Правила проведения технического осмотра транспортных средств, утвержденные настоящим постановлением, вступают в силу со дня вступления в силу федерального закона “О внесении изменений в федеральный закон “О техническом осмотре транспортных средств и о внесении изменений в отдельные законодательные акты РФ” и отдельные законодательные акты РФ” и действуют в течение шести лет со дня вступления в силу федерального закона», — говорится в документе.

Ранее сообщалось, что в 2019 году в Госдуме приняли законопроект о реформе ТО, которая была призвана изменить сложившуюся в России практику покупки диагностических карт совместно с полисом ОСАГО. Реформа предполагала перевод диагностических карт в электронный вид, обязательную фотофиксацию процедуры ТО, рост штрафов для компаний, торгующих картами, и введение штрафов для водителей за езду без ТО. Нововведения должны были заработать 7 июня 2020 года, но из-за пандемии коронавируса и усложнения экономической ситуации запуск реформы *перенесли на 1 марта 2021 года*. 

P.S. Если вам надо покупать полис ОСАГО, то совсем не обязательно ехать в страховую компанию, стоять в очереди и общаться с менеджерами. Опыт показывает, что проще (и даже дешевле!) купить электронный полис. К тому же, сейчас есть специальные сервисы, которые позволяют сравнивать цены у всех крупных страховщиков и искать самый дешевый вариант. Иногда можно сэкономить тысячу рублей! Или даже полторы.


----------



## Candellmans

Sergey566 написал(а):


> *Мишустин подписал постановление о новых правилах проведения ТО*
> 
> Премьер-министр России Михаил Мишустин подписал постановление о правилах проведения технического осмотра транспортных средств. Соответствующий документ опубликован в среду на официальном интернет-портале правовой информации.
> 
> «Правила проведения технического осмотра транспортных средств, утвержденные настоящим постановлением, вступают в силу со дня вступления в силу федерального закона “О внесении изменений в федеральный закон “О техническом осмотре транспортных средств и о внесении изменений в отдельные законодательные акты РФ” и отдельные законодательные акты РФ” и действуют в течение шести лет со дня вступления в силу федерального закона», — говорится в документе.
> 
> Ранее сообщалось, что в 2019 году в Госдуме приняли законопроект о реформе ТО, которая была призвана изменить сложившуюся в России практику покупки диагностических карт совместно с полисом ОСАГО. Реформа предполагала перевод диагностических карт в электронный вид, обязательную фотофиксацию процедуры ТО, рост штрафов для компаний, торгующих картами, и введение штрафов для водителей за езду без ТО. Нововведения должны были заработать 7 июня 2020 года, но из-за пандемии коронавируса и усложнения экономической ситуации запуск реформы *перенесли на 1 марта 2021 года*.
> 
> P.S. Если вам надо покупать полис ОСАГО, то совсем не обязательно ехать в страховую компанию, стоять в очереди и общаться с менеджерами. Опыт показывает, что проще (и даже дешевле!) купить электронный полис. К тому же, сейчас есть специальные сервисы, которые позволяют сравнивать цены у всех крупных


На будущее,если выкладывание в паблик чужой материал указывайте источник.


----------



## Sergey566

Candellmans написал(а):


> На будущее,если выкладывание в паблик чужой материал указывайте источник.











Мишустин подписал постановление о новых правилах проведения ТО


Правила будут действовать в течение шести лет со дня вступления в силу федерального закона




auto.mail.ru


----------



## Sergey566

И ещё радость)

*Минздрав решил изменить название автомобильной аптечки*
В ведомстве считают, что так удастся четче обозначить, для чего именно она нужна ( *готовте деньги * )

Главный внештатный специалист Минздрава России по первой помощи Леонид Дежурный сообщил агентству ТАСС, что название автомобильной аптечки изменится.
«Чтобы устранить стереотип, что аптечка на все случаи жизни, она даже называться будет по-другому: если раньше она называлась “аптечка первой помощи автомобильная”, то теперь — “аптечка для оказания первой помощи пострадавшим в ДТП (автомобильная)”, чтобы показать, для чего она нужна», — рассказал Дежурный.
Название аптечки изменится после вступления в силу нового приказа Министерства здравоохранения о ее составе — об этом Авто Mail.ru рассказывал в августе.
Тогда Минздрав решил изменить требования к автомобильной аптечке, которую обязаны возить с собой все водители в России для оказания первой помощи пострадавшим в ДТП. В ведомстве предложили исключить из автомобильной аптечки бинты малых размеров, стерильные бинты и бактерицидные пластыри — и добавить стерильные салфетки и медицинские маски.
Напомним, сейчас штраф за отсутствие аптечки составляет 500 рублей. Если приказ утвердят, он вступит в силу с 1 января 2021 года. 







В России предложили изменить состав автомобильной аптечки


----------



## Sergey566

*Индекс скорости шин расшифровка?*

*Индекс скорости шин расшифровка??*
Индекс скорости шин, это допустимый предел скоростного режима, при котором допускается эксплуатация шины.
Выше этого предела шину использовать не рекомендуется.
Индекс скорости шины обозначается буквой, соответствующей максимальной скорости, на эксплуатацию при которой сертифицирована данная шина.



Наносится индекс скорости на боковину шины в виде буквенного обозначения латинским шрифтом.
Как правило в месте с индексом нагрузки шины.
Индекс скорости указывает максимально допустимую скорость при нормальной нагрузке, указанную производителем авто шины.
Если нагрузка на шину выше указанного индекса, а скорость передвижения автомобиля выше заявленного индекса, то идет прямое нарушение использования данной шины, что может привести к разрушению покрышки.
_Индекс нагрузки шин. Расшифровка._

_Маркировка автомобильных шин. Таблица индексов шин._


----------



## Sergey566

Красатень !!!!!!!!


----------



## akok

И стоит так не плохо сейчас


----------



## Candellmans

*Mercedes-Benz представил самый длинный E-класс*

На автосалоне в Пекине Mercedes-Benz представил обновленную версию длиннобазного E-класса, созданного специально для местного рынка. Как и оригинальная модель, дебютировавшая на аналогичной выставке весной 2016 года, она на 140 мм превосходит стандартную четырехдверку по расстоянию между осями.

При этом модернизированный китайский седан и сам по себе стал длиннее на 22 мм – теперь в нем 5056 мм. Он сохранил отдельные треугольные окошки за задними дверьми, как и оригинальную форму самих дверей, но в остальном обновление прошло по тому же сценарию, что и в случае с обычным E-классом, показанным еще в начале марта.

*Галерея: Длиннобазный Mercedes-Benz E-класса (2020)*


























Главные новшества – полностью диодная светотехника, иной руль, способный следить за наличием рук на ободе, а также водительский интерфейс MBUX со всеми современными ассистентами и сетевыми возможностями. А вот моторная гамма у этого седана в Китае скромная: двухлитровая 299-сильная «турбочетверка» является топовым предложением, а на начальном уровне «почти представительскому» E-классу положен 1,5-литровый 184-сильный агрегат. Производством занимается совместное предприятие Beijing Benz Automotive Co., Ltd (BBAC).


motor 1


----------



## Candellmans

*Cupra намерена довести кросс-купе Tavascan до конвейера*







Ожидается, что новинка на «фольксвагеновской» модульной платформе MEB не попадёт в производство как минимум до 2024 года.

Марка Cupra «отпочковалась» от материнской компании в начале 2018 года, а до этого соответствующую приставку давали «заряженным» версиям автомобилей Seat. Первенцем нового бренда считается «подогретый» кроссовер Ateca, созданный на базе одноимённого паркетника Seat (представили в феврале 2018-го), в июне текущего его обновили. Первой действительно оригинальной моделью нового бренда стал SUV Formentor, его товарную версию Cupra показала в начале марта в рамках онлайн-презентации (так как автосалон в Женеве отменили из-за вспышки коронавируса в Европе). У этого паркетника есть версии с традиционным ДВС и гибрид. Предполагалось, что следующим в линейке станет кросс, работающий чисто на электротяге.






На фото: концепт Cupra Tavascan

Речь идёт о модели, в основу товарной версии которого должен лечь концепт паркетника Cupra Tavascan. Его марка показала в сентябре 2019-го в рамках автосалона во Франкфурте. Имя снова «географическое»: этот шоу-кар назвали в честь деревни, которая находится в Каталонии (Испания) недалеко от границы с Францией и Андоррой.







У концепта купеобразный кузов, рельефные выштамповки на капоте и боковинах, заглушка на месте традиционной решётки радиатора, головная оптика «с прищуром», в том же стиле выполнены фонари, объединённые через всю ширину кормы линией с логотипом бренда в центре; «выставочный» Tavascan поставили на 22-дюймовые «катки». В салоне шоу-кара находятся четыре спортивных кожаных кресла-ковша, приборная панель цифровая, а у мультимедийной системы «планшетный» тачскрин, который можно поворачивать к водителю или к пассажиру.







Как сообщает британский Autocar со ссылкой на главу бренда Cupra Уэйна Гриффитса, электромобиль, созданный по мотивам Tavascan, всё-таки доберётся до конвейера, но когда, пока не ясно. Он лишь отметил, что этого не стоит ждать как минимум до 2024 года. Это связано с тем, что у Купры сейчас в приоритете другие проекты. В их числе запуск в продажу кроссовера Formentor, а также работа над первым в линейке полноценным «электрохэтчем» el-Born, который планируется вывести на рынок в 2021 году.







Ранее в Сети появился слух о том, что производство Cupra Tavascan могут в 2024 году наладить в Китае, на мощностях совместного предприятия Volkswagen и JAC Motors. Однако Уэйн Гриффитс комментировать эту информацию не стал.







Ожидается, что в основу серийного автомобиля (как и концепта) ляжет платформа MEB (Modularer E-Antriebs-Baukasten), разработанная концерном Volkswagen для электромобилей входящих в его состав брендов. Напомним, шоу-кар оснастили литий-ионной батареей ёмкостью 77 кВт*ч, его запас хода составляет 450 км (расчёт вели по циклу WLTP). У паркетника двухмоторная силовая установка – по одному электродвигателю на каждой из осей. Совокупная отдача этой системы составляет 306 л.с. На разгон с места до «сотни» кросс-купе Tavascan нужно менее 6,5 секунды.

Тем временем, другие бренды концерна – Skoda и Volkswagen – уже представили свои «зелёные» паркетники. Так, около месяца назад чешская марка показала свой Enyaq, а на прошлой неделе немцы презентовали ID.4. Напомним, VW намерен выпускать и продавать свой «электрокросс» в Китае, Европе и США.

Колёса.ру


----------



## Sergey566

Взято из ГОН


----------



## Candellmans

*Представлен первый в мире водородный седан класса люкс*








Компания Hydrogen Motive Company (HMC), которая была основана французским гонщиком Оливье Ломбардом, поставила себе цель стать лидером Европы в области водородных технологий. А поможет ей в этом седан Hopium Machina, который называют 1-м в мире авто класса люкс с силовым агрегатом на топливных элементах.

В дебютном ролике *HMC* показана четырехдверка с причудливой оптикой, вентиляционными решётками спереди и сзади, раздутыми арками колёс и стремительным профилем.






Hopium Machina

По словам Оливье Ломбарда, *Hopium Machina* — настоящий технологический прорыв. Правда, также можно сказать и о водородном суперкаре *Hyperion XP-1*.






Hopium Machina

Информации о силовой установке пока нет, кроме отдачи — 500 лошадиных сил. Запас хода *Hopium Machina* — 1000 км. Также были обещаны современные «системы коммуникации, безопасности и эргономики», вдобавок интерьер с уникальным дизайном.






Hopium Machina

Первый прототип планируют представить в течение 2020-го, cерийное производство планируют начать через 6 лет. Сборка *Hopium Machina* будет налажена во Франции, а продавать водородный седан хотят на рынках Китая, Европы, Японии, Южной Кореи и США.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Sergey566

Не повезло !


----------



## Sergey566

У них тоже летают )) Майн гоооот !!












_________________


----------



## Candellmans

*На продажу выставлено уникальное купе Maybach 57 S Cruserio*






Редчайшее двухдверное купе Maybach 57 S было выставлено на продажу компанией AutoLeitner.






Maybach 57 S

Уникальный *Maybach 57 S* окрашен в тёмно-синий «металлик». Интерьер роскошного автомобиля выполнен в бело-чёрной гамме и отделан премиальными материалами. Взгляд притягивают комфортабельные кресла, имеющие выделяющиеся контрастные тёмные окантовки. Согласно данным *AutoLeitner*, пробег автомобиля составляет всего лишь 7 369 километров. К сожалению, остальные сведения, включая стоимость, не разглашаются.






Maybach 57 S

Официально купе *Maybach 57 S* носит название *Cruserio Coupe*. Данная модификация была разработана саудовской фирмой *Auto Kingdom* совместно с немецким кузовным ателье *Xenatec*. Стоит отметить, что даже концерн *Daimler* дал официальное разрешение на выпуск автомобиля.






Maybach 57 S

Специалисты полностью переработали крышу и дверные проемы автомобиля, а опционально даже предлагалось панорамное остекление. На момент запуска в 2010 году было заявлено, что тираж *Maybach 57 S* составит всего 100 экземпляров.






Maybach 57 S

Под капотом автомобиля располагается базовый 6,0-литровый *V12* с отдачей 612 л.с. Данная силовая установка на исходном седане *Maybach* способна разогнать автомобиль до «сотни» всего за 4,8 секунды.






Maybach 57 S

Купе *Maybach 57 S* оказалось весьма дорогим даже на фоне исходной модели. В 2010 году «короткий» *Maybach* стоил в Германии 418 000 евро, а за купе пришлось отдать бы не менее 800 000 евро, что составляет примерно 73,4 млн рублей по текущему курсу.






Maybach 57 S

Если учесть, что *Maybach 57 S* вышел небольшим тиражом, а образец выставленный на продажу имеет минимальный пробег, то можно предположить, что за представленный экземпляр будут просить не одну сотню тысяч евро.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Sergey566

*Рейтинг лучших автомобильных телевизоров*

В длинной поездке пассажиры зачастую устают не меньше, чем водитель. Дорога выматывает, музыка надоедает и один и тот же пейзаж из окна автомобиля заинтересовывает только первые несколько часов. Расслабиться в поездке и скоротать время вашим попутчикам и вам во время стоянки поможет автотелевизор. Это замечательное изобретение смягчает ожидание в пробках и заторах, а, значит, бережет ваши нервы. С его помощью можно быть в курсе последних новостей.

Виды автомобильных телевизоров Данные авто аксессуары классифицируют по способу крепления и местонахождении в автомашине.
На сегодняшний день различают пять видов:

*Стандартный.* Такие телевизоры расположены на приборной панели автомашины. Они могут работать как от 12 В, так и от 220 В (обеспечивают специальные адаптеры питания).

*Встроенный.* Они чаще всего могут быть вмонтированы в подголовник, подлокотник или солнцезащитный козырек.

*Потолочный.* Как вы понимаете, автотелевизор потолочный расположен в потолке автомашины. Он характеризуется широким углом обзора и подключается благодаря проводу питания плафона.

*Выдвижной.* Эти телевизоры являются составляющими частями авто медиа станций.

*Автомобильный монитор.* В нём нет встроенного автотюнера. Как вы понимаете, наиболее популярны среди автолюбителей *первые три вида.*

Источник: https://rating-avto.ru/tovar/televiz...tomobilya.html





__________________


----------



## Sergey566

*Самые долговечные Авто !!!*


----------



## Sergey566

__________________


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Candellmans

*Компания Jaguar представила обновлённый Jaguar XF*







Компания Jaguar представила рестайлинговый седан XF. Модель получила полностью новый интерьер с принципиально иной электронной начинкой (внешность при этом почти не тронута), а моторная гамма сокращена — оставлены только четырёхцилиндровые модели. Также стали известны версии автомобиля для российского рынка.







Jaguar XF

Напомним, бизнес-седан *Jaguar XF* текущего поколения выпускается с 2015 года, и вот пришла пора его обновить. Теперь седан XF получил фэйслифтинг в том же духе, что и кроссовер *F-Pace*, а также новую линейку силовых агрегатов. Но главное тут — полностью новый салон. А вот линейка моторов на российском рынке, скорее, не обновилась, а прошла резкое сокращение.







Jaguar XF

Теперь в центре интерьера — крупный 11,4-дюймовый планшет с тонкими рамками, «парящий» над центральной консолью. Внутри — новейшая система *Pivi Pro*, вдохновленная свежими гаджетами. В компании заявили, что над логикой интерфейса серьезно потрудились: для доступа к 90% функций требуется максимум пара кликов. «Начинка» цифровой приборной панели также стала иной.







Jaguar XF

Еще одна заметная деталь в салоне — селектор «автомата», заменивший собой круглый джойстик. Выдвижная шайба тоже есть, но теперь она отвечает за управление многими функциями. Опциональная система ионизации воздуха теперь отвечает классу фильтрации PM2.5 (ультрадисперсные частицы), то есть может улавливать сверхмелкие частицы размером менее 2,5 микрон.







Jaguar XF

*Jaguar* планомерно отказывается от моторов V6, оставшихся еще с времен, когда британская марка принадлежала Форду. Теперь на* Jaguar XF* будут ставить три мотора — только четырёхцилиндровые двигатели семейства *Ingenium* объёмом два литра. Они агрегатируются исключительно с восьмиступенчатым «автоматом».







Jaguar XF

Теперь гамма состоит из бензинового турбомотора объёмом 2,0 литра мощностью 250 или 300 л.с. и модернизированного 2,0-литрового дизеля (204 л.с.), сопряжённого с 48-вольтовым стартер-генератором.







Jaguar XF

Для российского рынка гамма моторов немного изменена. Дизель специально для нас упростили, лишив его гибридных компонентов, а мощность снизили до налогово-выгодных 199 л.с. Бензиновый двигатель будет доступен только в одном варианте — его отдачу уменьшили до 249 л.с., дабы вписать в налоговую рамку. Такой агрегат способен разогнать машину с места до 100 км/ч за семь секунд. Дизельный седан доступен с задним приводом, а более мощный бензиновый — только с полным.







Jaguar XF

Если говорить о дизайне экстерьера, то здесь британцы постарались, чтобы *XF *стал еще ближе к кроссоверу *F-Pace*. У седана теперь такие же зауженные фары, в которых появились светодиодные бумеранги в виде двойных букв «J». При включенных «поворотниках» по ним пробегает желтая полоска. Еще появились более рельефные выштамповки на капоте, увеличенные решетка радиатора и воздухозаборники, а также светодиодные задние фонари.
Российское представительство Jaguar обещает, что все обновленные модели появятся у дилеров весной 2021 года.







Jaguar XF

На данный момент в России самый доступный дорестайлинговый *Jaguar XF* — это вариант с бензиновым 2,0-литровым турбомотором (200 л.с.) и задним приводом по цене от 3 568 000 рублей. За 180-сильный дизель с полным приводом просят от 3 644 000 рублей. Вариант с бензиновым 2,0-литровым агрегатом мощностью 249 л.с. и полным приводом обойдется от 3 848 000 рублей. За топовую версию с бензиновым компрессорным двигателем 3,0 литра (380 л.с.) и в сочетании с полным приводом просят от 5 163 000 рублей.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Sergey566

*198 тысяч камер в Москве и 840 тысяч нарушений*



Эксперт рассказал, сколько камер входит в систему видеонаблюдения в городе


----------



## Sergey566

*VW Golf GTE: электрическая половина*






1/10
VW Golf GTE - это подключаемый гибридный вариант новой серии Golf. При выходной мощности системы 245 л.с. привод такой же мощный, как и у спортивной модели Golf GTI.

Фотография: Volkswagen






2/10
Заглянув в интерьер Golf GTE, можно увидеть знакомое изображение новой цифровой кабины и центральной консоли с миниатюрной заглушкой коробки передач с двойным сцеплением.

Фотография: Volkswagen






3/10
Синий вместо красного. Декоративные полосы и детали, которые светятся красным на Golf GTI, имеют синий цвет на Golf GTE. У VW цвет указывает на то, что это электрифицированная модель.

Фотография: Volkswagen






4/10
Проверенные чехлы на сиденьях, трехспицевый руль со сплющенным днищем и чрезвычайно аккуратная приборная панель - внутренняя часть нового GTE выглядит почти так же, как GTI.

Фотография: Volkswagen






5/10
Передняя часть выглядит мускулистой, новый VW Golf также выглядит как автомобиль в подключаемой версии GTE, которая уже выросла до пределов компактного класса.

Фотография: Volkswagen






6/10
Эта перспектива открывается под капотом Golf GTE. Высоковольтные кабели электрической части трансмиссии светятся оранжевым цветом.

Фотография: Volkswagen






7/10
Ходовые качества чрезвычайно спортивные, максимальная скорость VW Golf GTE составляет 225 км / ч, а на чисто электрическом уровне можно проехать до 62 километров.

Фотография: Volkswagen






8/10
На рисунке показана технология подключаемого гибридного привода VW Golf GTE. В задней части автомобиля размещены как бак Banzin, так и аккумулятор емкостью 13 кВтч.

Фотография: Volkswagen






9/10
Пять дверей, много места в салоне и объем багажника от 370 до 1270 литров в зависимости от положения спинок задних сидений.

Фотография: Volkswagen






10/10
Это должно быть немного подделка. В данном случае это указанные выхлопные трубы. На самом деле выхлопная система незаметно заканчивается под автомобилем.

Фотография: Volkswagen


----------



## Sergey566

ДТП. Подборка на видеорегистратор за 09.10.2020 Октябрь 2020


----------



## Sergey566

Полтара ляма ))


----------



## Sergey566

Человеку вход воспрещен! Где испытывают беспилотные автомобили? Представьте город, в котором есть пешеходные переходы, но нет ни одного пешехода, где ездят автомобили и грузовики, но все без водителя. Добро пожаловать в Mcity (Макити) — искусственный город, построенный исследователями для тестирования беспилотных автомобилей будущего поколения. Фото: Depositphotos Полигон для испытания беспилотных авто, который открыли при Мичиганском университете в Энн-Арбор, занимает площадь в 13 га, воспроизводя реальную городскую среду. Здесь проложена целая дорожная сеть, включая тротуары, светофоры, стоп-сигналы и дорожные знаки. Даже построен центр города, в котором стоят бутафорные здания и расположены зоны общественного питания. Цель построения города-полигона под названием Mcity довольно-таки проста: она заключается в испытании новых беспилотных автомобилей в среде, лишенной человеческого присутствия. Компьютерная визуализация Mcity Фото: mcity.umich.edu Директор центра мобильной трансформации при Мичиганском университете заявил следующее: Mcity — это безопасный, управляемый и реалистичный город-полигон, где мы планируем выяснить, как быстро, эффективно и безопасно можно реализовать невероятный потенциал «подключенных» и самоуправляемых автомобилей. 






Официальные представители из центра мобильной трансформации утверждают, что на испытательной площадке Mcity дороги строили так, чтобы они выдержали «жесткое, многократное» тестирование. Хоть «беспилотникам» в Mcity и не приходится следить за пешеходами, все же на платформе будет присутствовать один автоматизированный пеший турист — робот по имени Себастьян. Он должен выходить на проезжую часть, чтобы посмотреть, смогут ли автоматизированные машины вовремя нажать на тормоз. Инфраструктура здесь тоже выстроена как следует. Искусственный город может похвастаться кольцевой транспортной развязкой, мостом, тоннелем, непокрытыми дорогами и даже четырехполосной магистралью с въездами и съездами. Помимо полностью автоматизированных (или же беспилотных) автомобилей, исследователи также планируют протестировать в пределах города-полигона Mcity так называемые «подключенные» автомобили. Они могут быть сопряжены либо друг с другом (подключение сопряженных автомобилей, или же V2V), либо с определенным оборудованием, например, светофором, который стоит у края дорожного полотна (подключение автомобиля к инфраструктуре, или же V2I). В Mcity все продумано заранее и до мелочей, чтобы с точностью повторить условия, с которыми столкнутся «подключенные» и беспилотные автомобили в реальном мире. К примеру, здесь вмонтированы разрисованные граффити дорожные знаки, а на улицах нанесены тусклые желто-белые маркировочные линии. Mcity является всего лишь частью более масштабного проекта, над которым работает центр мобильной трансформации в сотрудничестве с партнерскими организациями для того, чтобы к 2021 году выпустить на дороги целый парк «подключенных» и беспилотных автомобилей. Помимо искусственного города-полигона, исследовательский центр также продолжает выпускать «подключенные» и полуавтоматизированные машины на реальные дороги. В перспективе, заявляют Мичиганский университет и министерство транспорта штата, планируется, что на дорогах в южной части Мичигана будет перемещаться 20 тыс. «подключенных» автомобилей.







Источник: Человеку вход воспрещен! Где испытывают беспилотные автомобили?
© Shkolazhizni.ru


----------



## Candellmans

Mercedes-Benz сделал электромобиль EQC для тяжелого бездорожья​







Пока новый Mercedes-Benz EQC 4x4² находится в статусе прототипа.







Прототип Mercedes-Benz EQC 4x4²

Концерн *Daimler* в лице инженера Юргена Эберле разработал экспериментальный прототип экстремального внедорожника *Mercedes-Benz EQC 4x4²*. Отметим, что данный инженер занимался созданием версии *Mercedes-Benz G 500 4x4²*, а сейчас готовит аналогичную модификацию для нового поколения *G-Class*.







Прототип Mercedes-Benz EQC 4x4²

Прототип *Mercedes-Benz EQC 4x4²* базируется на основе серийной версии электрического кроссовера *EQC 400 4Matic*. При этом электрическая часть автомобиля была не затронута: в его оснащении оставили два электродвигателя (по одному на каждую ось), которые в общей сумму выдают 408 л.с. и 765 Нм крутящего момента.







Прототип Mercedes-Benz EQC 4x4²

Главные доработки внедорожной версии коснулись шасси: на независимую подвеску установили новые рычаги, а также пружины и амортизаторы. Кроме того, был увеличен дорожный просвет на 153 мм, до 293 мм, угол въезда стал равен 31,8 градуса, угол съезда — 33 градуса, а глубина преодолеваемого брода стала равна 400 мм.







Прототип Mercedes-Benz EQC 4x4²

Прототип* EQC 4x4²* стал почти на 200 мм шире, чем стандартная версия кроссовера, поэтому были установлены пластиковые расширители. На внедорожнике стоят шины* Cooper Zeon* размерностью 285/50 R20. Для езды по бездорожью прототип *Mercedes-Benz EQC 4x4²* оснастили ездовыми режимами* Offroad* и *Offroad+*. Относительно перспектив появления данного автомобиля в серийном производстве пока информации нет.


Тарантас News


----------



## Sergey566

*Подборка ДТП !!*




Откуда столько патрон ?? наводит на мысли )))





















Хруст улетел ((
Момент ДТП с мотоциклистом в Рыбинске 08.10.2020

Гибель мотоциклиста, упавшего с разведенного моста в Петербурге 11 октября 2020 г., попала на видео.


----------



## Sergey566

Красава !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! продают за 155 т




_________________________________________


----------



## Candellmans

Новый VW Golf GTI Clubsport: 300 л.с., DSG и спецпрограмма для езды по Нюрбургрингу​





Марка Vokswagen представила самое мощное на данный момент исполнение хэтчбека Golf восьмого поколения — GTI Clubsport. Любители хот-хэтчей теперь гадают, будет ли новый рекорд круга на Нордшляйфе?

Версия GTI Clubsport уже была у Гольфа в прошлом поколении до рестайлинга: 2,0-литровая бензиновая «турбочетвёрка» выдавала на ней максимальные 265 л.с. и 350 Нм. Лимитированным тиражом (400 шт.) в 2016 году была выпущена версия GTI Clubsport S с отдачей в 310 л.с. и 380 Нм — она установила рекорд круга на Нюрбургринге в классе серийных переднеприводных автомобилей, который затем превзошли Honda Civic Type R (2,0 л, 320 л.с.) и Renault Megane R.S. Trophy-R (1,8 л, 300 л.с.). Актуальное время «француза» по новым правилам, то есть на полном круге — 7 мин 45,39 с. Даже полноприводному Mercedes-AMG A 45 S с самым мощным в мире 4-цилиндровым мотором (2,0 л, 421 л.с.) проехать Нордшляйфе быстрее не удалось. Быть может, получится у нового VW Golf GTI Clubsport?







Новый хот-хэтч сделан в лучших традициях топовых Golf GTI, в том числе прошлогодней версии GTI TCR (290 л.с., 370 Нм), названной так в честь одноимённой гоночной серии. Отдача 2,0-литрового мотора EA888 evo4 по сравнению со стандартным «восьмым» Golf GTI увеличена с 245 л.с. и 370 Нм до 300 л.с. и 400 Нм: установлен более производительный турбокомпрессор Continental и увеличенный интеркулер, изменена программа управления. Коробка передач — только 7-ступенчатая DSG с двумя сцеплениями и более «короткими», чем у обычного GTI, передаточными числами. Заявлено, что первую «сотню» новый GTI Clubsport набирает менее чем за 6 с, максимальная скорость ограничена отметкой 250 км/ч.







Между передними ведущими колёсами установлен самоблокирующийся дифференциал с электронным управлением (у стандартного GTI есть лишь имитация блокировки тормозными механизмами), на 10 мм уменьшен дорожный просвет, увеличен развал передних колёс, слегка изменена эластокинематика задней подвески, установлены оригинальные пружины и адаптивные амортизаторы, применены более мощные тормоза с двухпоршневыми суппортами, перекалибровано рулевое управление и ESP. В настройках ездовой электроники появился режим Special, предназначенный специально для Нюрбургринга: в нём в частности используются более мягкие настройки подвески, оптимальные для езды по бугристому асфальту легендарной трассы. Производитель уверяет, что Clubsport проезжает Нордшляйфе на 13 с быстрее стандартного GTI.
Previous










Снаружи новый GTI Clubsport можно идентифицировать по более агрессивному переднему бамперу с окрашенными в цвет кузова «клыками» по бокам, двухэтажному спойлеру на задней двери и псевдодиффузору между выхлопными патрубками. В салоне изменений нет, но предлагается эксклюзивная для версии Clubsport обивка кресел велюром или перфорированной кожей. Цена пока не объявлена.







Ещё более мощный полноприводный Golf R нового поколения должен увидеть свет в 2021 году, а к 2023-му подоспеет его экстремальная версия R Plus с отдачей на уровне 400 л.с.

Добавим, что по итогам первых восьми месяцев этого года VW Golf удержал звание самого продаваемого автомобиля в Европе: по данным ресурса CarSalesBase, реализовано 174 562 экземпляров. В спину «немцу» дышит французский Renault Clio — продано 160 882 шт. На третьем месте находится Peugeot 208 с результатом 121 685 проданных единиц.

Kolesa.ru


----------



## Sergey566

Разработчики «Ардерия ТС2» называют его первым российским электрическим микроавтомобилем



«Это первая в стране микромашина, которая прошла тестовые испытания, получила госрегистрацию, а мы — право ее выпуска, продажи небольшими партиями, а также регистрации во всех органах ГИБДД», — отметил он.

Также Торопов объяснил, почему автомобиль российской разработки получился схожим со Smart.

«Микроэлектромобиль по своему размеру похож на модели Smart, и в этом нет ничего зазорного, потому что Smart — это признанная во всем мире классика, которая уже больше 25 лет считается эталоном. Да, мы используем то, что наработано многими, но это и невозможно — без финансирования, с нуля делать каждый болт. Электрокар собран из лучших комплектующих производителей разных стран — Италии, Китая и Румынии, и главный ее элемент — батарея», — рассказал Торопов.






По словам Торопова, если продавать машину без учета цены за аккумулятор (который стоит около 40% от стоимости машины и будет сдаваться покупателю в аренду), то электрокар можно оценить в 400 тысяч рублей.

О массовом коммерческом производстве, отметил изобретатель, можно будет говорить после изучения рынка и заинтересованности бизнеса.

Ранее Торопов рассказывал на YouTube-канале проекта, что длина машины составляет 2,85 метра, а ширина и высота — по 1,60 м. «Ардерия ТС2» получила цельнометаллический несущий кузов с шумоизоляцией, 13-дюймовые колеса, дисковые передние и задние колодочные тормоза.

Максимальная скорость электрокара ограничена электроникой на отметке 60 км/ч.


----------



## Candellmans

Новая Hyundai Elantra появится в России​






Компания Hyundai готовится вывести на наш рынок седан Elantra седьмого поколения.






Hyundai Elantra

Прошлое поколение *Hyundai Elantra* с заводским индексом *AD* не пользуется особым спросом в России. В 2019 году дилерам марки удалось реализовать 4 854 автомобиля данной модели, что на 9% меньше по сравнению с результатом 2018 года. С января по сентябрь текущего года 2 406 покупателей остановили свой выбор на *Elantra*, что на 32% меньше показателя годичной давности.





Hyundai Elantra

Издание «Колеса.ru» сообщает, что в 2019 году в ходе интервью глава российского подразделения марки рассказал, что *Elantra* нового поколения «заводить в РФ не имеет смысла». Однако же теперь планы несколько изменились и седьмое поколение с индексом *CN7* скоро появится на отечественном рынке. В открытой базе Росстандарта появилось Одобрение типа транспортного средства (ОТТС) на новинку. Согласно документу, автомобили для российского рынка будут собирать на заводе «Автотор» в Калининграде.





Hyundai Elantra

Дебют *Hyundai Elantra* нового поколения состоялся осенью этого года. Модель была получила новый интерьер и экстерьер, а также стала слегка длине и обзавелась увеличенной на 20 мм колесной базой.





Hyundai Elantra

В России новинка будет предлагаться с бензиновыми атмосферными силовыми агрегатами на 1,6 и 2,0 литра. Согласно ОТТС, базовым станет агрегат* G4FG-5* мощностью 128 л.с. и с максимальным крутящим моментом 154,6 Нм. Более мощный 2,0-литровый двигатель носит индекс *G4NL-5* (у модели предыдущей генерации — *G4NA-5*) его мощность составляет 150 л.с., а крутящий момент составляет 191 Нм при 4500 об/мин вместо 192 Нм при 4000 об/мин. Примечательно и то, что оба двигателя могут питаться топливом АИ-92, а для уходящей *Elantra* необходимо было использовать горючее «АИ-95 и выше». В качестве трансмиссии будет выступать 6-ступенчатая АКПП или МКПП с аналогичным количеством передач.





Hyundai Elantra

Для нового поколения *Hyundai Elantra* в России заявлены климат-контроль, система автоматического торможения, адаптивный круиз-контроль с ассистентом движения в пробке, системы мониторинга «слепых» зон и удержания в полосе движения. Для глобальной версии также доступна цифровая приборная панель, мультимедийный комплекс с 10,25-дюймовым дисплеем, а также беспроводная зарядка для гаджетов. Вероятнее всего, все эти опции будут доступны и нашему седану.





Hyundai Elantra

На данный момент автопроизводитель официально не анонсировал седан нового поколения в РФ, но специалисты считают, что продажи седьмого поколения *Elantra* начнутся до конца этого года. Прошлое поколение модели сейчас предлагается от 1 230 000 рублей.


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Cadillac рассматривает возможность выпуска «заряженного» Escalade​






Американский автопроизводитель может выпустить высокопроизводительную модификацию премиального внедорожника.





*Cadillac Escalade*

Компания *Cadillac* не отрицает возможности выхода спортивной версии внедорожника нового поколения, который получит название *Escalade-V*.





Cadillac Escalade

Нередко немецкие премиальные бренды выпускают спортивные модификации практически всех своих моделей, однако у *Cadillac* несколько иной подход. Американская компания не намерена выпускать высокопроизводительные модификации кроссоверов *XT5* и *XT6*. Однако же, как сообщает Muscle Cars and Trucks, автопроизводитель может выпустить «заряженный» *Escalade* в рамках модельной линейки *V-Series*.





Cadillac Escalade

Ответственный за разработку *Escalade* нового поколения Дэйв Скьявоне сообщал, что клиенты марки уже давно просят выпустить «заряженный» *Escalade*. Такой внедорожник может получить индекс *V* или даже название *Blackwing*. На данный момент вопрос о создании высокопроизводительного *Escalade* все еще открыт, а если проект получит зелёный свет, то под его компотом может разместиться двигатель от седана *CT5-V Blackwing*.

Тарантас News


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Компании Audi и FAW решили расширить производство электрокаров.






Audi e-tron S
Немецкая компания подписала меморандум о взаимопонимании с китайским автогигантом *FAW*. В документе указано, что обе стороны могут выпускать электромобили в Китае под разными брендами на премиальной платформе *PPE* (*Premium Platform Electric*). Это значит, что массовой станет «тележка», на которой построен Porsche Taycan.
Меморандум о взаимопонимании между *FAW* и *Audi* послужит отправной точкой для создания нового СП, на котором будут выпускать производительные электромобили на архитектуре *PPE*. Китайская компания получит доступ к новейшим технология концерна Volkswagen, а немецкая компания сможет использовать *FAW* при электрификации рынка Поднебесной.





На данный момент на СП *FAW-Audi* выпускаются электрические модели — заряжаемый гибрид *Audi A6L TFSI e*, электрокроссоверы *e-tron* и *Q2L e-tron*. Предполагается, что к 2025 году доля электрифицированных моделей Audi в общем объёме продаж в Китае превысит 30%.
Председатель правления *Audi* Маркус Дюсманн отметил, что Китай является стратегически важным рынком для компании. Успехам немецко-китайского предприятия *FAW-Volkswagen* в этом году не помешала даже пандемия коронавируса, ведь с января по сентябрь реализация автомобилей в Китае составила 512 тыс. единиц. Данный показатель на 4,5% больше, чем за аналогичный период прошлого года.





Электрические модели китайского производства на платформе *PPE* от *Porsche Taycan* должны появиться в продаже лишь к 2024 году. Специалисты предполагают, что автомобили *FAW-Audi* могут выйти на глобальный рынок, но пока от технических и маркетинговых подробностей стороны пока воздерживаются.

Kolesa.ru


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

Премьер на уходящей неделе было не так много, но одна из главных новостей пришла из офиса Volkswagen — немцы представили компактный (меньше «Тигуана») кроссовер, который появится и в России. Отечественный автодром порадовал оптимистичными планами по экспорту российского электромобиля, а «АвтоВАЗ» и «Тойота» объявили цены на новые версии своих моделей. Об этом и многом другом — в нашем традиционном дайджесте.

12 октября стало известно, что «АвтоВАЗ» готовится к массовому выпуску автомобилей, построенных на платформе Renault-Nissan CMF-B-LS. Первые серийные Lada и Renault на новой платформе в Тольятти планируют выпустить уже в 2021 году. Архитектура CMF-B-LS должна будет стать основной для «АвтоВАЗа». Со временем она вытеснит собственные платформы компании (Granta, Niva) и устаревшую B0, на которой построены Largus и XRay, а также Renault Logan и Sandero. «Весту» изменения могут не коснуться.









Фото: Lada

Компания Volkswagen представила на американском рынке новую модель под названием Taos. В модельном ряду марки она позиционируется как более компактный SUV, чем Tiguan. Пресс-служба Volkswagen объявила, что версия этой модели запланирована для России. Когда состоится ее дебют, сколько она будет стоить, а также какое название и спецификации она получит, расскажут позднее.









Фото: Volkswagen

В России состоялась премьера нового Rolls-Royce Ghost. Этот автомобиль называют самым технологичным Rolls-Royce в истории марки. Габаритную длину Ghost увеличили на 89 мм по сравнению с предшественником — до 5546 мм, а ширина выросла на 30 мм, достигнув 1978 мм. В основу модели легла запатентованная архитектура на базе алюминиевой пространственной рамы, на которой построены флагман Phantom и кроссовер Cullinan. Подробнее о новом роскошном «Роллсе» читайте в нашем материале.









Фото: Rolls-Royce

Компания Chery показала салон премиального кроссовера TXL. Эта модель станет первой от бренда CheryExeed, которую будут продавать в России. Chery объявила, что продажи машины в России стартуют уже скоро. Подробности о комплектациях и цены китайцы предпочли пока не раскрывать.









Фото: Chery

В России стартовали продажи нового Kia Sorento. Новинка предлагается в 8 комплектациях по цене от 2 149 900 до 3 149 900 рублей. «Соренто» четвертого поколения — это вторая модель бренда после седана K5, созданная на новой платформе KIA N3 и оснащенная двигателями линейки Smartstream. Сборкой Sorento занимается калининградский «Автотор».









Фото: Kia

«Тойота» запустила в продажу обновленный внедорожник Toyota Fortuner вместе с пикапом Hilux 20 августа. Изначально Fortuner был доступен только с 2,7-литровым бензиновым мотором, однако теперь появилась возможность заказать автомобиль с дизельным двигателем на 2,8 литра. Хотя он будет стоить гораздо дороже.









Фото: Toyota

Компания Mitsubishi представила рестайлинг кроссовера Eclipse Cross, который дебютировал осенью 2017 года. Сперва новинка появится на рынке Австралии и Новой Зеландии (ноябрь 2020 года), а в первом квартале 2021 года выйдет в США.









Фото: Mitsubishi

«АвтоВАЗ» объявил старт продаж моделей Vesta Cross и Vesta SW Cross в исполнении [BLACK]. Автомобили спецсерии отличаются черной глянцевой крышей, корпусами зеркал, 17-дюймовыми легкосплавными дисками (черный глянец/алмазная полировка) и эмблемами [BLACK]. В салоне «Весты» появилась черная обивка сидений и потолка. Цены на новую комплектацию стартуют от 849 900 рублей.









Фото: Lada

Минпромторг РФ изучает возможность экспорта российского электромобиля Zetta в Индию, Пакистан, Иорданию, Египет и Германию. Отмечается, что сейчас сертификация электромобиля находится на финальной стадии. «Изготовлены первые электромобили серийной оснастки, отрабатываются технологии серийной сборки», — уточнили в Минпромторге.









Фото: Zetta

Компания «Соллерс Форд» объявила, что готовится перезапустить завод двигателей, расположенный в Елабуге. Производство моторов свернули в 2019 году, когда Ford решил уйти из России и прекратил продажи легковых автомобилей. В планах завода — выпуск турбодизелей объемом 2,2 литра для линейки коммерческих Ford Transit.


----------



## Sergey566

Весело было (раньше)

*Встречи Гольф Клубв в Москве !!*


















У кого есть вопросы по авто добро пожаловать на наш Форум Фольксваген Гольф клуб - Volkswagen Golf форум - TSI & DSG, GT Sport, GTI, Golf6, RNS, RCD


----------



## Sergey566

*В Сети обсуждали «странные номера» нового лимузина Путина*

Во время церемонии инаугурации Владимир Путин передвигался по территории Кремля на новейшем лимузине ЕМП- 41231SB

Внимательные зрители, следившие за мероприятием, удивились, что на «автомобиле №1» установлены вполне заурядные номерные знаки — В776УС 77. Сейчас интернет-общественность обсуждает, чем обусловлен такой выбор ничем не примечательных «номеров», которые раньше висели на ржавой «Волге» ГАЗ-3110.







Согласно данным системы «АвтоКод», этот государственный регистрационный знак долгое время числился за вышеупомянутым автомобилем ГАЗ-3110 1998 года выпуска. Однако некоторое время назад седан получил новые знаки — С529ХН 777, а В776УС неожиданно перешли машине президента России.






Учитывая, что лимузин передвигался исключительно внутри Кремля, на бампере можно было закрепить некую табличку вместо «номера». Зато теперь нумерологи и конспирологи получили богатую почву для фантазий: уже есть предположение, что серия «В УС» — это сокращение от «Владимир управляет страной».
Впрочем, во время прошлой инаугурации, которая прошла 7 мая 2012 года, на лимузине Владимира Путина также были установлены отнюдь не «блатные» таблички — тогда на переднем бампере красовался номер Т125НУ 199. В 2012-м основой кортежа ещё служил бронированный Mercedes-Benz S 600 Guard Pullman (W221).


----------



## Sergey566

*Скоро зима !!*


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

Не только в России пьяные за рулём !

В Германии один (!) бухой водила уничтожил физически 4 моста!
Авария произошла на автобане А40 17 сентября. Бухой водитель бензовоза стал биться между металлическим отбойником справа и бетонным слева прям перед мостами. От столкновения с легковым авто полетели искры и подожгли уже пробитую цистерну. Грузовик развернуло сразу за мостом и он полностью выгорел (25000 литров бензина и 10000 литров дизеля). Дорожное полотно выгорело почти на полметра вниз. Мост под которым горел бензовоз снесли уже через несколько дней. Сегодня были представлены данные экспертиз, согласно которым подлежат сносу ещё три моста за этим.














Mülheim: Tanklaster-Brand auf der A40


In Mülheim-Styrum ist am Donnerstag ein Lkw in Brand geraten. Hohe Rauchsäulen sind bis Duisburg sichtbar.




www.waz.de






Временный мост для метро будет построен до конца этого года. Восстановление мостов займёт ещё несолько лет и будет стоить несколько десятков миллионов евро.


----------



## Candellmans

Ателье Brabus доработало Mercedes-AMG GT63 S​






Новинка способна ускоряться до скорости 100 км/час за 2,8 секунды.






Фото: Brabus

Немецкая тюнинг-компания *Brabus* представила свой новый проект под названием *Rocket 900*, который был разработан на базе *Mercedes-AMG GT 63 S*. Стоимость первого экземпляра будет составлять 435 тыс. 800 евро, это примерно 40 млн рублей по актуальному курсу.





Фото: Brabus

Специалисты *Brabus* модернизировали стандартный 4,0-литровый мотор V8, увеличив его рабочий объём до 4,5 литра, а также заменили систему турбонаддува. В результате силовой агрегат стал выдавать 900 л.с. и 1250 Нм крутящего момента, на клиентских автомобилях последний показатель будет ограничен на уровне 1050 Нм. Таким образом, производительность проекта *Rocket 900* на 261 л.с. и 150 Нм крутящего момента больше, чем у *AMG GT*.





Фото: Brabus

По заявлению тюнеров, первую «сотню» такой автомобиль будет набирать за 2,8 секунды, а скорость 200 км/час — за 9,7 секунды. При этом максимальная скорость машины будет ограничена на отметке 330 км/час.





Фото: Brabus

Кроме модернизированного мотора, новый *Rocket 900* получил аэродинамический карбоновый обвес, который имеет дополнительные вентиляционные отверстия. Также на автомобиль установили кастомную подвеску с возможностью работать в «комфортном» и «спортивном» режиме, и получать 25-миллиметровое занижение. Все колёсные диски на лифтбеке кованые, спереди -21-дюймовые, а сзади — 22-дюймовые.





Фото: Brabus

Салон подобных машин будет отделываться в соответствии с индивидуальными запросами клиента. Всего тюнинг-компания *Brabus* построит только 10 таких автомобилей *Rocket 900*.

Тарантас News


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Candellmans

Ателье Carlex Design доработало внешность Mercedes-Benz G-Class​









Доработанный «Гелендваген» получил название Racing Green Edition.






Фото: Carlex Design
Тюнинг-ателье *Carlex Design*, которое находится в Польше, представило очередную версию внедорожника *Mercedes-AMG G 63*. Преобразованный автомобиль получил в своём названии приставку *Racing Green Edition*.




Фото: Carlex Design
Кузов модернизированного внедорожника выкрасили в изумрудный оттенок, а над порогами сделали контрастные золотистые полосы. В тон этим полосам выполнили и тормозные суппорты, которые можно разглядеть под нестандартными «графитовыми» колёсными дисками на 22 дюйма. Верхнюю часть крыши и крышку отсека с запасным колесом сделали из углеволокна. Также ателье *Carlex Design* установило свой фирменный логотип на решётку радиатора, карбоновую крышку сзади и в центр колёсных дисков.




Фото: Carlex Design
В салоне внедорожника появились новые кресла, обтянутые натуральной коричневой кожей с перфорацией и контрастной строчкой. На передней панели автомобиля, на дверных картах, рулевом колесе и центральной консоли сделали отделку из мягкой кожи со вставками из карбона. При этом отделку оконных стоек и потолка выполнили из тёмно-зелёной алькантары.




Фото: Carlex Design
Под капотом *Mercedes-AMG G 63 Racing Green Edition* изменений не произошло. В оснащении внедорожника по-прежнему находится 4,0-литровый «твин-турбо» V8, который выдаёт 585 л.с. и 850 Нм крутящего момента. В паре с силовым агрегатом трудится 9-скоростной «автомат». Стоимость всех доработок внедорожника составляет 95 тыс. евро, это примерно 8,9 млн рублей по актуальному курсу.

Тарантас News


----------



## Sergey566

Что то знакомое








(работал в Автошколе ) 







_________________________________________


----------



## Sergey566

*Поздравляююююююююююююююююю !!!!  *


----------



## Sergey566

*Финальный этап Гран-при Российской Дрифт Серии прошел в курортном городе Сочи и собрал полные трибуны. Крутые тачки, солнце, адреналин — что еще нужно для хорошего настроения?*


Изначальный календарь главного Чемпионата страны по дрифту претерпел изменения, раунд в Красноярске был отменен, а сезон RDS GP 2020 состоял из шести этапов. Два прошли в Москве — на Moscow Raceway и ADM Raceway, два — в Рязани на Atron International Circuit, один — в Нижнем Новгороде на «Нижегородском кольце», а финал — в Сочи. Разумеется, на «Сочи Автодроме».


Дрифт неизменно остается самой популярной дисциплиной автоспорта у российских болельщиков и собирает полные трибуны зрителей. Причем многие приехали из других городов, что неудивительно. В то время, когда во многих российских регионах неумолимо приближается зима, в Сочи продолжается бархатный сезон. В дни соревнований температура воздуха была +25 градусов! Прохладней становилось только после заката солнца.


В октябре билеты на самолет и поезд до Сочи радуют своей доступностью. По жилью также можно найти множество недорогих вариантов. Однако в целом на посещение этапа RDS GP нужно заложить немалую сумму. Добавьте билеты на один или два дня соревнований, попить, поесть, купить сувениры и мерч, если захочется. Кепки, например, стоят 2000 рублей, а толстовки и худи, в среднем, 4500 ₽

Дрифт — это большой праздник для зрителей. Все красиво, ярко, в постоянном движении. Grid-girls улыбаются и с удовольствием позируют для фото. Пилоты раздают автографы.





Причем за автографами выстраиваются длинные очереди.









Фотография предоставлена пресс-службой RDS GP

Считается, что Гран-при Российской Дрифт Серии входит в Топ-3 мировых Чемпионатов по дрифту наряду с японским D1GP и американской Formula Drift. Именно поэтому в RDS GP обычно принимают участие пилоты со всего мира. Состав участников всегда славился своей многонациональностью: Россия, Беларусь, Украина, Эстония, Латвия, Казахстан, Гонконг, Монголия, Япония, Германия. Но в этот раз закрытые границы внесли свои коррективы, и из иностранных участников присутствовали только Алексей Головня (Украина), Сергей Сак (Беларусь) и Чарльз НГ (Гонконг). Единственной девушкой-пилотом в Сочи стала Екатерина Набойченко. Единственным пилотом, выступающим на отечественном автомобиле, — Федор Воробьев на ВАЗ-2105.

Победителем квалификации шестого этапа Гран-при Российской Дрифт Серии уверенно стал Аркадий Цареградцев. Примечательно, что в этом сезоне он выиграл четыре квалификации из шести. Абсолютным рекордсменом по скорости на постановке в Сочи и в сезоне в целом стал Евгений Лосев. Самый высокий зарегистрированный показатель составил 171,46 км/ч при угле заноса в 60 градусов. Впечатляет?


Знаменитая трасса «Сочи Автодрома», ежегодно принимающая Гран-при России Формулы 1, — сложная, коварная, не прощающая ошибок. Здесь обычно много аварий во время гонок. Аварии в дрифте — вообще нередки, ведь это контактный вид спорта. Парные заезды, бетонные ограждения, слепые перекладки в дыму. Масштабы совершенно разные. От мелких поломок до ситуаций, когда автомобиль с трассы увозят на эвакуаторе. Впрочем, как и в любом автоспортивном соревновании. Поэтому каждый болид оснащен каркасом безопасности, системой пожаротушения и прочими системами — все в соответствии с жесткими техническими требованиями. Порой машины теряют бампера, колеса, фары, а в этот раз у Lexus IS200 Андрея Остапова отлетела дверь. Видите, вон она летит на фотографии?!




6
ФОТОГРАФИЙ
Перед финальным этапом на титул Чемпиона 2020 года претендовали сразу несколько пилотов. Евгений Лосев, Георгий Чивчян, Дамир Идиятулин и Алексей Головня имели шансы выйти в лидеры. Трехкратного Чемпиона RDS Георгия Чивчяна, обладателя титулов 2017-2018-2019, в этом году преследовали технические проблемы, что, разумеется, сказалось на сумме очков, набранных за предыдущие этапы, не в лучшую сторону. В итоге Гоча завершил этот сезон в заезде с Евгением Лосевым, который до этого выбил из борьбы Дамира Идиятулина.




6
ФОТОГРАФИЙ
Алексей Головня уверенно продвигался вперед по сетке заездов, но в битве с Романом Тиводаром задел стену и разбил машину. В итоге в финал шестого этапа прошел Тиводар. Однако набранных очков хватило для того, чтобы Алексей Головня увеличил свой отрыв от соперников и завоевал титул Чемпиона RDS GP 2020.





Результаты личного зачета шестого этапа RDS GP

1 место — Евгений Лосев.
2 место — Роман Тиводар.
3 место — Аркадий Цареградцев.
Результаты командного зачета шестого этапа RDS GP

1 место — FAIL CREW DARKSIDE.
2 место — ФОРВАРД АВТО.
3 место — ЛУКОЙЛ Рейсинг Дрифт Тим.





Тройка призеров в личном зачете по итогам сезона RDS GP 2020

1 место — Алексей Головня.
2 место — Евгений Лосев.
3 место — Дамир Идиятулин.
Тройка призеров в командном зачете по итогам сезона RDS GP 2020

1 место — FAIL CREW DARKSIDE.
2 место — ФОРВАРД АВТО.
3 место — ЛУКОЙЛ Рейсинг Дрифт Тим.




6
ФОТОГРАФИЙ
Сезон подошел к концу, ну а болельщики уже с нетерпением ждут календарь соревнований на 2021 год.


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

Даааааа Авито это.......... "...но"


----------



## Sergey566

ДТП !!


----------



## Sergey566

Блогер Михаил Литвин уничтожил свой Mercedes-AMG GT 63 S. Он приехал на автомобиле на пустырь, достал из багажника горючую жидкость, облил машину и поджег ее. Видеоролик с поджогом Литвин опубликовал на YouTube.
Блогер объяснил, что решил сжечь машину, прозванную «Акулой», после разногласий с компаний Mercedes-Benz.
«Я долго думал, что сделать со своей “Акулой” после конфликта с компанией “Мерседес”... По-моему идея огонь!», — написал Литвин. За неделю до этого он опубликовал видео, в котором рассказал, что больше не собирается ездить на автомобилях этой марки из-за разногласий со специалистами дилерского центра. Споры возникли на тему неисправности машины, которую Литвин купил в 2019 году.
За выходные ролик с поджогом «Мерседеса» набрал больше 8 миллионов просмотров и свыше 900 тысяч лайков.






Mercedes-AMG GT 63 S стоит в районе 13 миллионов рублей. Он оснащен 4,0-литровым V8, который выдает 639 л.с. и 900 Нм. Разгон до «сотни» занимает 3,2 секунды, а максимальная скорость составляет 315 км/ч.
Недавно в Нидерландах «Гелендваген» разбили на пляже. Внедорожник за 23 миллиона рублей перевернулся четыре раза.
А в Великобритании водитель Audi раздавил McLaren 570GT Coupe. Спорткар восстановлению не подлежит.


----------



## Sergey566

Охренеть!!!





________________________________________


----------



## Sergey566

Рекламная пауза (хотя BP уже наши)


----------



## Candellmans

*Harley-Davidson начнет производить электровелосипеды*​






Американская компания Harley-Davidson представила свой электрический велосипед. Он получил название Serial 1. Его продажи стартуют весной следующего года.





Serial 1 Cycle

Внутри компании *Harley-Davidson* создали отдельное подразделение *Serial 1 Cycle*, которое занималось выпуском электрической новинки. Обозначение *Serial 1* отсылает к первому мотоциклу компании - *Harley-Davidson Serial Number One*, который был представлен в 1903 году.





Serial 1 Cycle

В компании намерены «создать инновационные электрические велосипеды, которые превращают любую поездку в приключение». *Serial 1* будет предлагать своим клиентам электровелосипеды, относящиеся к премиум-классу.





Serial 1 Cycle

В модели *Serial 1* электродвигатель установили в районе кареточного узла, а батарею интегрировали в раму. Педали у электровелосипеда также сохранили, а вместо привычной цепи поставили ременную передачу. Также следует отметить дисковые тормоза и жесткую переднюю вилку.





Serial 1 Cycle

Технические характеристики велосипеда в *Harley-Davidson* пока не называют. Аарон Франк, бренд-директор *Serial 1 Cycle*, сообщил, что электродвигатель будет ассистировать наезднику, увеличивая прилагаемые им усилия в 2-4 раза. Стоимость* Serial 1* пока не известна.

Tarantas News


----------



## Sergey566

Повезло !!!


----------



## Candellmans

В Японии представили копию кросса Toyota RAV4​






Японская компания Mitsuoka, известная как создатель «самого страшного автомобиля в мире», представила кроссовер Buddy (в переводе — приятель, дружище).





Mitsuoka Buddy
Компания *Mitsuoka* прославилась благодаря своему эксцентричному подходу к дизайну автомобилей. Теперь же автопроизводитель показал весьма интересный кроссовер *Buddy*. Модель построена на базе японского кроссовера *Toyota RAV4*, однако ее экстерьер выполнен в стиле американских внедорожников конца прошлого века.





Mitsuoka Buddy
Официально компания *Mitsuoka* не уточняла какая модель легла в основу *Buddy*, но изучая опубликованные снимки, можно с легкостью заметить фирменные черты *RAV4*. Дизайнеры *Mitsuoka* переработали лишь переднюю часть и корму кроссовера.





Mitsuoka Buddy
Передняя часть автомобиля выглядит угловато и агрессивно, что достигается благодаря квадратной головной оптике и массивной хромированной решетке радиатора. На кормовой части можно заметить хромированную полосу вдоль бампера, прямоугольные задние фонари и даже новую пятую дверь, на которой красуется название фирмы во всю ширину.





Mitsuoka Buddy
*Mitsuoka* предлагает окрасить *Buddy* в один из 11 однородных оттенков. Помимо этого, будет доступно шесть вариантов двухцветной окраски кузова. О доработках интерьера представители компании пока не сообщали.





Mitsuoka Buddy
В техническом плане автомобиль не претерпел изменений. Под капотом будут располагаться те же агрегаты, что и на *RAV4*. Кроссовер будет доступен с 2,0-литровым бензиновым двигателем мощностью 171 л.с. либо с гибридной 178-сильной силовой установкой на основе 2,5-литрового мотора. Принимать заказы на кроссовер Buddy компания Mitsuoka начнет с 26 ноября.





Mitsuoka Buddy
Ранее компания *Mitsuoka* выпустила модель *Orochi*, которая была разработана силами марки, но использовала силовые агрегаты *Toyota*. Данный автомобиль неоднократно входил в разнообразные рейтинги «самых страшных автомобилей планеты», а необычность дизайна среднемоторного спорткара отмечали даже издания Top Gear и CarThrottle.





Mitsuoka Buddy
Напомним, что ранее наше издание сообщало о том, что глобальные продажи *Toyota* *Motor* в сентябре выросли на 3% относительно результата годичной давности. Главными драйверами роста стали США, Япония и Китай.

Тарантас News


----------



## Sergey566

- ты чего меня облил ))))))))))))) Баянчик но прикольно !!


----------



## Sergey566

Вкратце о немецкой тройке


----------



## Candellmans

Toyota представила обновленный Crown​






2 ноября в Японии представили обновленную версию седана Toyota Crown. Внешне модель не изменилась, техника тоже прежняя. Зато доработаны салон и комплекс систем безопасности Toyota Safety Sense. Одновременно с этим стартовали продажи автомобиля.





Toyota Crown

Снаружи седан *Toyota Crown* поменялся незначительно, если не считать расширения ассортимента колесных дисков и палитры цветов кузова. Так, стали доступны цвета *Precious White Pearl* (белый), *Precious Metal* (серый) и *Emotional Red II* (красный). Также появились особые 18-дюймовые алюминиевые колесные диски специально для комплектаций *RS Advance* и *RS Advance Four*.





Toyota Crown

Главная же обновка случилась внутри автомобиля. Так, вместо двух дисплеев пришел один 12,3-дюймовый сенсорный планшет улучшенного мультимедийного комплекса *T-Connect SD*. Из-за появления нового экрана производителю пришлось пересмотреть переднюю панель — центральные дефлекторы обдува стали горизонтальными и находятся под монитором.





Toyota Crown

Но главное, что теперь расширен состав комплекса безопасности. В пакет *Toyota Safety Sense* вошла система *Driver Abnormality Response System* («Система реагирования на нештатные ситуации»). В случае, когда водитель теряет контроль над машиной из-за резкого ухудшения самочувствия, система автоматически замедляет автомобиль и полностью останавливает его в своей полосе движения.
В дополнение к этому *Toyota* впервые внедрила *Curve Speed Suppression Function* (функцию подавления кривой скорости) — система проанализирует, способен ли автомобиль пройти поворот на текущей скорости, и в случае необходимости замедлит его.





Toyota Crown

Изменений по технической части нет. *Toyota Crown* по-прежнему предлагается с 2,0-литровым турбомотором мощностью 245 л.с., а также в двух гибридных версиях: с установкой на базе 2,5-литрового «атмосферника» мощностью 226 л.с. с учетом отдачи электромотора и на базе 3,5-литрового V6 мощностью 359 л.с. с учетом отдачи электромотора, пишет портал speedme.ru. «Младший» гибрид может быть как с задним, так и с полным приводом, остальные модификации — только заднеприводные.




Toyota Crown

Цены на обновленную версию седана в Японии начинаются от 4 899 000 до 7 393 000 иен, что по текущему курсу составляет примерно от 3 740 000 до 5 650 000 рублей.

Тарантас News


----------



## Sergey566

MотоФанат

http://kapriz.cc/public/pics/136/136204_0.gif


----------



## Sergey566

По дороге в Москву ))


----------



## Candellmans

Porsche Taycan Turbo S от Audi получит 600-сильную установку​






Стали известны новые подробности о спортседане RS e-tron GT. Немецкий автопроизводитель намерен представить его до конца 2020 года.

Марка Audi входит в состав концерна Volkswagen, который поставил себе целью развитие электромобилей. Напомним, первым электрокаром бренда стал кроссовер e-tron, созданный на платформе MLB Evo. Затем дебютировала его купеобразная версия – паркетник e-tron Sportback. Далее состоится премьера седана e-tron GT – его серийную версию немецкая компания представит до конца текущего года. Кстати, у этой «четырёхдверки» будет в том числе «заряженный» вариант с прибавкой RS.







На фото: прототип Audi RS e-tron GT

Предвестника новинки – концепт Audi e-tron GT – представили в 2018 году. Недавно компания опубликовала фотографии прототипа в маскировочной плёнке. Теперь появились новые снимки закамуфлированного прототипа, который нескольким журналистам удалось испытать на дороге, тест проходил в Греции.





Внешне замаскированный прототип почти повторяет концепт 2018 года и предсерийную версию «обычного» e-tron GT. Судя по всему, «заряженный» седан можно будет отличить только по контрастным деталям и шильдикам с названием модификации. Как мы отмечали ранее, у прототипа по сравнению с шоу-каром слегка изменилась форма боковых стёкол, появились традиционные дверные ручки, по-иному выглядят светодиодные фонари, бампер и диффузор. Снимков салона по-прежнему нет.





В Audi официальной информацией о «начинке» пока не поделились, известно лишь, что он базируется на той же платформе, которая лежит в основе Porsche Taycan. По словам журналистов, «горячий» электроседан Audi RS e-tron GT получит двухмоторную силовую установку, совокупная отдача которой составит около 600 л.с., а максимальный крутящий момент – примерно 830-850 Нм. Мощность в режиме overboost на непродолжительное время вырастает до 647-655 л.с. На разгон от 0 до 100 км/ч электрокару нужно около 3,1–3,5 секунды, при том что седан весит порядка 2300 кг. Ёмкость аккумулятора составляет 93,4 кВт*ч (из них реально используется 83,7 кВт*ч). 

Запаса хода, предположительно, хватает на путь протяжённостью в 402 км (расчёт вели по используемому в Европе циклу WLTP).
Отметим, ранее в Сети появилась информация о том, что «заряженная» модель может получить трёхмоторную силовую установку. В этом случае суммарная мощность системы Audi RS e-tron GT составила бы около 710 л.с. Для сравнения, у топового «зелёного» Porsche Taycan Turbo S два электродвигателя, их совокупная мощность (в режиме overboost) равна 761 л.с. (1050 Нм). На разгон с места до «сотни» этому электрокару нужно 2,8 секунды.






В Ауди планировали представить серийный седан e-tron GT на автовыставке в Лос-Анджелесе осенью текущего года, но из-за пандемии коронавируса дебют пришлось отложить до начала 2021 года. При этом в компании добавили, что одновременно с «обычной» версией будет представлено и «горячее» исполнение RS. Оба варианта поступят в продажу в середине следующего года.
Версия e-tron GT RS очевидно будет самой дорогой в линейке модели, однако, она всё же окажется дешевле Porsche Taycan Turbo S. Ожидается, что США стартовый ценник «горячего» электрокара Audi окажется несколько ниже, чем 185 тыс. долларов (эквивалентно 14,3 млн рублей по текущему курсу), которые просят за «зелёный» автомобиль Порше.

Тарантас News


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

Правда жизни !!


----------



## Sergey566

*Глава МВД выступил против снижения порога превышения скорости до 10 км/ч*
В новой редакции Кодекса об административных правонарушениях (КоАП) не будет снижения нештрафуемого порога при превышении скорости с 20 до 10 км/ч. Об этом заявил глава МВД Владимир Колокольцев в интервью программе «Вести в субботу» с Сергеем Брилевым на канале «Россия 1».









Глава МВД выступил против снижения порога превышения скорости до 10 км/ч


В новой редакции Кодекса об административных правонарушениях (КоАП) не будет снижения нештрафуемого порога при превышении скорости с 20 до 10 км/ч. Об этом заявил глава МВД Владимир Колокольцев в интервью программе «Вести в субботу» с Сергеем...




news.mail.ru


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

М-20 Победа !!!






Видео переехали из Эфира







yandex.ru


----------



## Candellmans

Subaru не планирует продавать новый BRZ в Европе: спорткар достанется только США​





Японская марка планирует представить купе следующей генерации совсем скоро: премьера намечена на 18 ноября 2020-го.

Актуальные близнецы Subaru BRZ и Toyota GT86 (в некоторых странах – 86, без «GT») были представлены в 2011 году. Девять лет – это весьма приличный срок даже для нишевых спорткаров, так что сейчас пришло время смены поколений. Как Kolesa.ru сообщал ранее, американским поклонникам Subaru уже показали «второе» купе в маскировке. Фанаты, проживающие за пределами США, такой чести не удостоились. И теперь становится ясно, почему.





На фото: актуальный Subaru BRZ (версия для рынка США)

Как сообщает британский Autocar со ссылкой на представителя японского бренда, до Европы новый Subaru BRZ так и не доберётся. Теперь купе будет представлено только в США, ведь производство машин первой генерации в Японии было завершено ещё летом, собирать здесь «двухдверку» следующего поколения не планируется. Напомним, российский рынок и Subaru BRZ, и Toyota GT86 покинули ещё в 2016-ом.







Сейчас основной рынок для спорткара BRZ – это США. За 2019-ый дилерам удалось реализовать в Штатах 2334 экземпляра, что почти на 40% меньше, чем годом ранее. Для сравнения, в Европе за прошлый год было продано лишь 522 единицы, однако этот результат на 15,5% больше, чем в 2018-ом. Есть вероятность, что модель покидает Старый Свет из-за слабого спроса. Хотя имеется и другое предположение: возможно, это связано с более суровыми экологическими нормами в Европе: чтобы им соответствовать понадобилась бы, к примеру, дорогостоящая модернизация двигателя.






Официальных сведений о характеристиках модели пока нет. Судя по всему, второе поколение близнецов разрабатывалось совместными усилиями Subaru и Toyota. По предварительной информации, BRZ и GT86 сменят нынешнюю платформу разработку Субару на «тележку» тойотовской архитектуры TNGA (Toyota New Global Architecture). Известно, что у моделей останутся переднемоторная компоновка и задний привод.
Есть вероятность, что «двухдверки» получат под капот четырёхцилиндровый турбированный «оппозитник» объёмом 2,4 литра (от Subaru). Отдача этого мотора на кроссовере Ascent и актуальном Outback составляет 264 л.с. Ранее также сообщалось о том, что новые купе могут снабдить «атмосферником» аналогичного объёма и мощностью около 220 л.с. Напомним, нынешние Subaru BRZ и Toyota GT86 оснащаются 2,0-литровым безнаддувным мотором, который выдаёт от 200 до 207 л.с. (в зависимости от рынка и версии).





Тизер Subaru BRZ нового поколения
Ожидается, что у нового Subaru BRZ будет более крупная радиаторная решётка, а также иная светодиодная оптика – как фары (их показали на тизере), так и задние фонари. Силуэт в целом останется узнаваемым. В интерьере, вероятно, улучшат качество материалов для отделки и установят новую современную информационно-развлекательную систему.
Презентация BRZ второго поколения пройдёт примерно через полторы недели – 18 ноября. Продажи нового спорткара стартуют в США в 2021 году. Тем временем, информации о дате дебюта близнеца – Toyota GT86 – пока нет. Кроме того, пока нет сведений о том, будет ли «второе» купе от Тойоты продаваться на «старосветском» рынке или же последует по следам BRZ.

Kolesa.ru


----------



## Candellmans

Зажали спорткар для Европы


----------



## Theriollaria

На фоне прошлых новая Субарка почти и не уродливая. А то форестер был такое себе...


----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


> На фоне прошлых новая Субарка почти и не уродливая. А то форестер был такое себе...


Ну так форестер энто ж кроссовер а BRZ энто двухдверное купе...


----------



## Candellmans

*Внедорожное ателье delta4x4 неплохо прокачало Ford Ranger Raptor*

По прозвищу «Зверь». Так просто и брутально – Beast – мастера баварской компании delta4x4 именуют новый внедорожник на базе и без того лютого Ford Ranger Raptor.
Вообще пакет доработок для пикапа презентовали еще весной 2020 года, но, видимо, только сейчас тюнеры отшлифовали все детали проекта: кое-что добавили, кое-где откорректировали первоначальные задумки.






Теперь, например, delta4x4 готова форсировать стоковый двухлитровый турбодизель, подняв мощность с 213 до 260 сил и увеличив крутящий момент примерно на 150 Нм – до 650 «ньютонов».

А вот с лифтом кузова на 14 см решили повременить, предложив клиентам два варианта попроще: проставки на 40 мм (600 евро или около 55 тысяч рублей по курсу) либо комплект «+100 мм» за 2100 евро (193 тысячи рублей). Хотя и это немало, ведь с самыми крупными колесами высота пикапа достигает 2,2 м – далеко не в каждый подземный паркинг поместится.



















Колеса, кстати, пересмотрели в сторону увеличения. Весной заявляли 18-дюймовые диски, а сейчас готовы предложить 20 дюймов. Комплект с 35-дюймовыми внедорожными шинами обойдется в 4900 евро (450 тысяч рублей).







Вдобавок delta4x4 готова поставить на Ranger Raptor всякие полезные штуки вроде сертифицированного по правилам безопасности Евросоюза силового бампера со светодиодными прожекторами PIAA (1100 евро или чуть больше 100 тысяч рублей) или силовых порогов за 600 евро (55 тысяч рублей).






*P.S.* Как удалось выяснить нашим немецким коллегам, «Зверюга» в скором времени может стать еще злее. delta4x4 готовит для экспортных рынков Ford Ranger Raptor на 40-дюймовых (!) колесах. Называют даже примерную стоимость проекта – 25 000 евро (порядка 2,3 миллиона рублей).

На волю!





Ловчее человека-паука: очень проходимая «Нива» для джип-триала





Встретились 3 динозавра. Как «Нива» и УАЗ прорвались к «Такрафу»
Ford Ranger Raptor от delta4x4​



20 Фотографии


















https://connect.ok.ru/offer?url=https://ru.motor1.com/news/453142/delta-ford-ranger-raptor/


----------



## Theriollaria

Candellmans написал(а):


> Ну так форестер энто ж кроссовер а BRZ энто двухдверное купе...


Так форестер уродлив а этуку -нет. Причем какая-то из версий форестекра даже ок была. просто я путаю где которая.


----------



## Sergey566

Вот как надо учить !!


----------



## Sergey566

*В Госдуме обсудили запрет шипованной резины*

Как рассказал член комитета по транспорту и строительству Госдумы Александр Васильев в интервью радио Sputnik, депутаты продолжают обсуждать возможность запрета шипованной резины. Однако он считает, что большой необходимости для жителей Центральной России в шипованной резине нет, и она необходима там, где «асфальта зимой практически не видно».

По словам депутата, введение полного моратория на использование шипованной резины в России в Госдуме отвергают, но о региональных запретах говорят активно.

«Говорили про их введение отдельными субъектами Российской Федерации, например Москвой, или отдельными владельцами дорог, например, госкомпанией “Автодор” или “Росавтодор”. Если та же Москва запретила бы движение на шипах и заявила, что в любую погоду будет скоблить дорогу до асфальта, то для всех остальных никакой роли это не сыграло бы. На мой взгляд, необходимо отдать этот вопрос на откуп местным властям и владельцам дорог», — цитирует депутата РИА Новости.

Васильев отметил, что автовладельцы активно пользуются шипованной резиной из-за ее низкой стоимости по отношению к другим зимним аналогам, а также посоветовал изучить европейский опыт.

«Сторонники шипованной резины делают нехорошую вещь для остальных, когда дорогу шипами “выгрызают” до колеи. Конечно, можно много говорить о качестве асфальта у нас в стране, но недавно вышла новость от европейских ученых, которые подтвердили, что шипованная резина опасна для дорог не только на большой скорости, когда высокая кинетическая энергия, но и на маленькой скорости. Шипы выворачивают мелкую крошку даже европейского асфальта», — рассказал депутат.

В этом материале Авто Mail.ru проводит маленький ликбез на тему зимних шин и развенчивает главные мифы о зимней резине.

Куда положить летние покрышки после замены? И как их правильно хранить? Рассказываем здесь.

Где хранить летние покрышки? Чтобы не стать жертвой «дня жестянщика» и потом не задавать себе вопросов «почему же я не подготовился раньше?», нужно выполнить пять простых шагов.


----------



## Sergey566

Необычный Запорожец, построенный на базе спортивного Porsche










http://batona.net/110874-neobychnyy-...e-18-foto.html


----------



## Candellmans

Ferrari показала самый мощный кабриолет в своей истории​Компания Ferrari представила открытую версию нового флагманского суперкара SF90, которая получила традиционное название Spider. Новинка стала самым мощным серийным кабриолетом в истории итальянского бренда.





Ferrari SF90 Spider

В основу новинки, сделанной на основе купе *SF90 Stradale*, легло новое углепластиковое шасси. Кузов также выполнен из карбона, что позволило увеличить жесткость силовой структуры, а за счет более низкого расположения агрегатов понизить центр тяжести машины.
Также производитель отметил, что жесткая складная крыша с электрическим приводом выполнена из алюминия, благодаря чему получилась значительно легче остальных традиционных конструкций.





Ferrari SF90 Spider

Крыша, которая в сложенном состоянии занимает примерно 100 литров объема, может складываться и раскладываться на ходу за 14 секунд. Масса автомобиль составила 1670 килограммов, что на 100 килограммов больше по сравнению с купе *SF90 Stradale*.





Ferrari SF90 Spider

В салоне имеется 16-дюймовая цифровая панель приборов, мультифункциональный руль с сенсорными кнопками и отдельные сенсорные дисплеи для работы с климатической системой и блоком управления светом, а также проекционный экран.





Ferrari SF90 Spider

*Ferrari SF90 Spider* приводится в движение гибридной силовой установкой, созданной на базе 4,0-литрового твин-турбомотора V8, развивающего 780 лошадиных сил и 800 Нм крутящего момента. ДВС работает совместно с тремя электродвигателями, один из которых расположен между ДВС и коробкой передач.





Ferrari SF90 Spider

Остальные два электромотора находятся на фронтальной оси и приводят в движение передние колеса. Суммарная мощность электромоторов составляет 220 лошадиных сил. Общая отдача гибридной установки достигает 1000 лошадиных сил и 800 Нм крутящего момента. В качестве трансмиссии используется 8-ступенчатая роботизированная коробка передач с двумя сцеплениями.

Батарея на 7,9 кВт/ч позволяет *SF90 Spider* исключительно на электротяге проехать до 25 километров со скоростью до 135 км/ч, при этом в электрическом режиме *SF90 Spider* ездит только на переднем приводе.





Ferrari SF90 Spider

*Ferrari SF90 Spider* способен ускоряться с места до 100 км/ч всего за 2,5 секунды, а до 200 км/ч — за 7 секунд. Максимальная скорость автомобиля достигает отметки 340 км/ч.


Тарантас news


----------



## Sergey566

Все произошло в Ужуре: полицейским показалось, что водитель может быть нетрезв. Когда его решили проверить, тот бросил сцепу, ввалил газу и включил Стетхэма. Погоня была недолгой: на одном из длинных поворотов машина Росгвардии блокировала гонщика, но пострадала и сама: «шестерка» завалила патрульную «Гранту» в кювет.


----------



## Sergey566

*Наши люди*











https://www.prikol.ru/wp-content/fil...0_20.20.40.mp4


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

Замерзают окна в машине снаружи и изнутри. Что делать? 2 лайфхака для Вашего авто​
​




Если осенью окна в машине у Вас потеют, то с приходом зимы они обязательно будут замерзать. Здесь всё логично, и удивляться тонкой корке льда на стекле с приходом морозов не стоит. Решить можно обе проблемы: не допустить ни запотевания окна, ни его обледенения изнутри. С первой проблемой бороться мы уже научились. Если эта статья прошла мимо Вас, то ниже Вы найдёте ссылку на неё. Что касается, замерзания окна в автомобиле снаружи и изнутри, то причины каждого из этих явлений разные. А, значит, и решение для каждой проблемы здесь будет своё.
Почему замерзают окна в машине снаружи и изнутри и что можно сделать?​Понятно, что причиной появления льда на окнах автомобиля является влага. Если окно покрывается льдом или инеем изнутри, то влага скапливается в салоне, после его остывания. Здесь всё просто – внутри тепло, снаружи холодно. Салон остывает, и тёплый воздух внутри него конденсирует на стекле, после чего, замерзает. Примерно тоже самое происходит и снаружи. Если у Вас в машине есть подогрев лобового стекла, то Вам эти лайфхаки ни к чему. А вот, если нет – тогда берите их на вооружение. Что делать, я Вам сейчас подскажу.

Если окно замёрзло снаружи​Многие для того, чтобы как-то соскрести со стекла лёд, и проделать в нём смотровое отверстие, используют специальные скребки. А, кто-то даже пластиковую карточку. Уехать-то всем хочется побыстрее, а лёд не даёт. Между тем, привести стекло в порядок можно буквально за несколько минут.
Есть очень лёгкий способ быстро разморозить окно Вашего автомобиля. Для этого, дома, находим пустую пластиковую бутылку и прикручиваем к ней распылитель. Далее, в эту бутылку наливаем воду (примерно 1/3-ю часть), а остальную часть бутылки заполняем водкой или спиртом. В итоге получаем отличный размораживатель автомобильных стёкол! Обрабатываем им окно, и всё — лёд с него быстро сходит.
Почему эта жидкость так хорошо помогает? Да, потому что спирт это не вода и при 0 градусов он не замерзает. А, вот, если обработать им тонкую корку льда на стекле автомобиля, то она быстро растает.






Если окно замерзает изнутри​Если снаружи влажность мы контролировать не можем, то внутри машины это вполне реально. Главная задача в этом случае – убрать излишнюю влагу, чтобы она не конденсировала на окне, и оно не замерзало.
Можно, например, на панель положить тканевый мешочек с наполнителем для кошачьих туалетов, с селикагелем или с солью. Ну, или с любым другим наполнителем, который хорошо в себя впитывает влагу. Таким образом, при остывании машины, вся влага уйдёт в этот мешочек, она не будет оседать на окне изнутри и окно у Вас не замёрзнет.
Ещё один лайфхак в качестве бонуса​Хотите, чтобы дворники на Вашем авто не примерзали к стеклу во время снегопада? Выход есть, и тоже очень простой. Наденьте на них старые носки или варежки, и Ваши дворники не прилипнут к стеклу!
А, теперь обещанная полезная ссылка для решения проблемы запотевания стёкол в машине в осенний период. Что можно сделать, чтобы этого не происходило, написано вот здесь. Всё очень просто, действенно и эффективно! На то он и лайфхак, чтобы в нём одновременно сочетались все эти свойства.
А, если у Вас около дома лёд покрыл дорожки, и ходить стало практически невозможно, то решить проблему поможет вот эта статья.
А вот в этом видео Вам подскажут ещё более простой способ не допустить замерзания окон в автомобили ни снаружи, ни изнутри. Смотрим.


----------



## Candellmans

MINI показала свой новый концептуальный минивэн​







Автомобиль представляет собой всего лишь концепт-кар.







MINI Urbanaut

На конференции *NEXTGen* марка *MINI* представила свой новый шоу-кар под названием *Urbanaut*. Новинка представляет собой беспилотный однообъёмник с электрической силовой установкой и футуристичной внешностью. Так, *Urbanaut* получил только одну дверь и лобовое стекло, которое можно поднимать.







MINI Urbanaut

Кроме того, у *Urbanaut* головная оптика находится под решётчатой конструкцией, поэтому фары можно увидеть только когда они включены. Сама светотехника — многоцветная, а её рисунок может меняться при активации автопилота. Задние фонари имеют матричный дизайн, они также размещены под решётчатыми накладками и работают по тому же принципу, что и головные фары концепта.







MINI Urbanaut

В фальшрадиаторной решётке шоу-кара спрятаны лидары и датчики вождения, а колёса имеют прозрачный вид и подсвечиваются изнутри. Цвет колёс меняется в зависимости от выбранного режима вождения. Всего предусмотривается три режима вождения: *Wanderlust* (единственный, при котором водитель имеет возможность принять участие в управлении машиной), *Vibe* (для общения в компании) и *Chill* (для отдыха).







MINI Urbanaut

Режим *Wanderlust* запускается благодаря прикосновению к логотипу *MINI*, после этого салон автомобиля трансформируется: выдвигаются педали, руль и передняя панель. При включении режима *Vibe* сдвижная боковая дверь открывается, лобовое стекло частично распахивается на подобие форточки, а центральный экран превращается в центр управления мультимедиа. В режиме движения *Chill* есть возможность мнеять положение заднего дивана и превраofnm центральный круглый дисплей в настольную лампу. Вероятнее всего, что представленный *Urbanaut* в ближайшее время так и останется в статусе концепт-кара.

Тарантас News


----------



## Candellmans

Lamborghini представила новый суперкар Huracan STO​






Компания Lamborghini представила самую экстремальную версию суперкара Huracan, которая получила название STO (Super Trofeo Omolagata). Новинка получила технологии гоночных моделей Huracan Super Trofeo Evo и Huracan GT3 Evo. При этом автомобиль имеет доступ на дороги общего пользования.







Lamborghini Huracan STO

*Lamborghini Huracan STO* приводится в движение 640-сильным атмосферным мотором V10 объёмом 5,2 литра (565 Нм крутящего момента). Двигатель работает в паре с преселективным «роботом». Суперкар имеет задний привод и полноуправляемое шасси.







Lamborghini Huracan STO

Автомобиль способен ускоряться с места до 100 км/ч за три секунды, а за девять секунд *Huracan STO* достигает отметки в 200 км/ч. Максимальная скорость - 310 км/ч.







Lamborghini Huracan STO

От стандартной версии *Huracan* модификация *STO* отличается развитым аэродинамическим обвесом. Отдельно стоит отметить огромное заднее антикрыло с ручной настройкой угла. При этом каждый элемент здесь рабочий, а не декоративный. В новинке углепластика больше, чем в любом другом *Huracan*: из него сделаны 75% внешних кузовных панелей, почти весь аэродинамический обвес и отделка интерьера. Также отметим, что передние крылья, крышка багажника и бампер выполнены единой деталью.







Lamborghini Huracan STO

Вместо алюминиевых колес *Huracan STO получил *более легкие магниевые диски, с креплением центральной гайкой. Медиасистема секвестирована, лобовое стекло сделано тоньше и на 20% легче стандартного. Стандартные тормоза заменили на гоночные Brembo CCM-R с углерод-керамическими дисками. После всех доработок сухая масса *Lamborghini Huracan STO* составила 1 339 килограммов, то есть на 43 килограмма легче предыдущей экстремальной модификации модели — *Huracan Perfomante*.







Lamborghini Huracan STO

По сравнению с последним у новинки на 37% эффективнее аэродинамика, на 53% выше уровень прижимной силы и на 60% лучше работают при высоких нагрузках тормоза.







Lamborghini Huracan STO

*Lamborghini Huracan STO* выпустят ограниченным тиражом, его стоимость начинается с отметки 249 500 евро (примерно 22,5 млн рублей по текущему курсу). Первые клиенты получат свои суперкары весной 2021 года. Заказчик сможет выбрать любые варианты окраски кузова и отделки салона. Для первого предлагаются также реплики разных гоночных расцветок. А интерьер по умолчанию выполнен практически целиком в алькантаре.

Тарантас News


----------



## Candellmans

В США анонсировали 1930-сильный электрогиперкар класса люкс​






Калифорнийский стартап Elation анонсировал собственную разработку под названием Freedom. Модель представляет собой гиперкар, построенный по гоночным технологиям.







Elation Freedom

Уточняется, что в своей самой мощной модификации автомобиль получит четыре электромотора, общая мощность которых составит 1 930 лошадиных сил, что позволит гиперкару ускоряться с места до 100 км/ч всего за 1,8 секунды.

При разработке *Elation Freedom* учитывались и применялись некоторые решения и технологии из мира большого автоспорта — например, Формулы-1 и «24 часов Ле-Мана», а безопасность рассчитывалась по стандартам FIA.







Elation Freedom

Автомобиль построен на основе карбонового монокока весом 82 килограмма с интегрированными аккумуляторами. Базовая модификация купе получит три электромотора общей мощностью 1434 лошадиных сил, топовая версия получит на один двигатель больше, ее мощность — 1 930 лошадиных сил. Динамические характеристики «младшей» модификации пока не сообщаются, «старшая», по расчётам производителя, сможет ускоряться с места до 100 км/ч за 1,8 секунды, а максимальная скорость будет достигать 418 км/ч, пишет портал speedme.ru.







Elation Freedom

Кроме того, у *Freedom* будет и модификация с ДВС под названием Iconic, которую планируют оснастить 760-сильным бензиновым мотором V10 объемом 5,2 литра. Агрегатом аналогичной конфигурации оснащаются, к примеру,* Audi R8* и *Lamborghini Huracan*. Бензиновая модификация сможет ускоряться с места до 100 км/ч за 2,5 секунды при максимальной скорости в 386 км/ч.







Elation Freedom

Компания *Elation* планирует стать первым автопроизводителем в США, наладившим в стране производство роскошного электрического гиперкара. Продавать Freedom планируется по цене от 2 млн долларов. Но если учитывать возможности персонализации салона (отделку дорогой кожей, золотом и драгоценными камнями), то реальная стоимость гиперкара сможет оказаться гораздо выше. Когда именно начнётся сборка Elation Freedom, не уточняется.






Тарантас News


----------



## Candellmans

Mercedes-Benz показал лимузин Maybach нового поколения​






На открывшемся сегодня международном автомобильном салоне в Гуанчжоу (Китай) концерн Daimler AG представил Maybach S-Class нового поколения, он построен на базе Mercedes-Benz S-Class последней генерации, который вышел в сентябре.







Новый Mercedes-Maybach S-Класс/media.daimler.ru

Новый *Maybach S-Class* сделан по тому же рецепту, что и авто предыдущего образца *X222*, то есть до средней стойки кузова он повторяет *S-Class*, но далее у него оригинальная удлиненная конструкция, дверь с прямым разъемом и треугольное окошко в крыльях. Длина машины — 5469 мм, колесная база — 3396 мм. Относительно обычного *S-Class* в длиннобазной версии *Long Maybach* длиннее на 214 мм, а его колесная база больше на 180 мм, пишет «Rg.ru».







Новый Mercedes-Maybach S-Класс/media.daimler.ru

Весь прирост используется для повышения комфорта пассажиров, сидящих сзади. В задней части салона *Maybach* установлены раздельные кресла повышенной комфортности *Executive*. Кроме множества регулировок, в них есть выдвижная подпорка для ног, для сидящего справа также предусмотрена раскладная опора ступней в спинке переднего пассажирского места. Ход регулировки подпора для ног увеличен примерно на 50 миллиметров по сравнению с предыдущей моделью. Вдобавок, в рамках комфорт-пакета подпор для ног оснащается новой функцией икроножного массажа.







Новый Mercedes-Maybach S-Класс/media.daimler.ru

Новый *Maybach* будет комплектоваться только выдвижными наружными дверными ручками (как у *Tesla* или *Range Rover Velar*). Напомним, что для стандартного *S-Class* *W223* такие ручки — опция, а базовым решением являются традиционные под естественный хват.







Новый Mercedes-Maybach S-Класс/media.daimler.ru

Кроме удлиненного кузова, *Maybach* отличается от обычного *S-Class* оригинальной радиаторной решёткой с вертикальными зубьями взамен горизонтальных ламелей и возможностью заказа 2-цветной окраски с разделительной линией. Она наносится вручную с соблюдением высочайших критериев качества.







Новый Mercedes-Maybach S-Класс/media.daimler.ru

*Maybach S-Class X223* будет выпускаться в бензиновых модификациях *S580* и *S650*. Первая оснащается 4,0-литровым битурбированным агрегатом V8 мощностью 496 лошадиных сил, вторая — 6,0-литровой битурбированной силовой установкой V12 мощностью 603 лошадиные силы. Оба движка работают в паре с 9-ступенчатой АКПП. Также ожидается появление варианта «подзаряжаемый гибрид» с 3,0-литровым турбодвигателем и интегрированным в трансмиссию электромотором. Адаптивная пневмоподвеска входит в стандартное оснащение. В качестве опции — подруливающие задние колеса.







Новый Mercedes-Maybach S-Класс/media.daimler.ru

Целевыми автомобильными рынками для *Maybach* называют Китай, Ближний Восток и Россию. Продажи машины начнутся в начале следующего года. Нынешний *Mercedes-Maybach S-Class X222* стоит в нашей стране от *10,2 млн рублей*.


Тарантас News


----------



## Sergey566

Авария произошла в Далласе, штат Техас. Как сообщает The Drive, в серьезном ДТП оказался разбит редкий Pagani Huayra Roadster с номером шасси 76029. От удара суперкар лишился одного или двух передних колес, многие детали разлетелись по проезжей части.
Пользователи соцсетей выяснили, что за рулем «Пагани» находился Гейдж Гиллиан, 17-летний видеоблогер и сын Тима Гиллиана — миллиардера, основателя частной инвестиционной фирмы и обладателя множества дорогих автомобилей, в том числе McLaren Senna, Bugatti Chiron, Ferrari LaFerrari, Rolls-Royce Dawn и Lamborghini Urus.






Как именно произошла авария, и пострадали ли в ней другие автомобили, неясно. Приятель Гейджа, который тоже находился в суперкаре, рассказал, что им удалось избежать травм.
Когда-то, будучи новым, родстер стоил 3,4 миллиона долларов. Этот темно-фиолетовый Pagani Huayra Roadster был произведен в 2018 году, а семья Гиллианов приобрела его совсем недавно — в июне этого года Тим опубликовал фотографию этой машины у себя в «Инстаграме», сообщая о пополнении коллекции.

Login • Instagram


----------



## Sergey566

Про ключи !!






Захотел купить качественные )) Кетай заполонил всё !!


----------



## Candellmans

Mercedes-Benz R-Class может вернуться на рынок в виде электрокара​







Издание Car Magazine сообщило о планах Mercedes-Benz возобновить производство модели R-Class. Семиместная машина станет частью электрического семейства Mercedes EQ и получит 1000-сильную установку.





Источник: carmagazine.co.uk
На сегодняшний день *Mercedes-Benz R-Class* не представлен ни в одной стране, хотя совсем недавно его ещё можно было приобрести в Китае. Сборкой машины для Китая занимался завод AM General в штате Индиана, США, и предлагалась она в 2-х версиях: *R 300 4Matic Long* и *R 400 4Matic Long*. Для всего остального мира *R-Class* недоступен с 2013-го.







Mercedes-Benz R-Class

По информации издания Car Magazine, *Mercedes-Benz* рассматривает возможности возвращения *R-Class* на автомобильный рынок. Но теперь машина пополнит линейку электрических моделей концерна. В связи с развитием семейства *EQ* электрокроссовер получит приставку *EQR*, а также обзаведется 3 электродвижками и аккумуляторной батареей емкостью 105 киловатт-часов. Ожидается, что общая отдача силовой установки составит 1006 лошадиных сил (1350 Нм).







Mercedes-Benz R-Class

Другие подробности о будущем автомобиле пока неизвестны. Предположительно, электрический *R-Class* дебютирует не раньше 2025-го.







Mercedes-Benz R-Class

Ранее сообщалось, что новый *Mercedes-Benz S-Class* появится в России в 2021 году. В конце ноября компания *Mercedes-Benz* назовёт цены на новый седан *S-Class*, а также начнёт принимать заказы на автомобиль. При этом первые поставки машин российским клиентам стартуют в феврале следующего года. А летом 2021 года на российском рынке появится обновлённая модель *Mercedes-Maybach S-Class*.

Тарантас News


----------



## Sergey566

Сильно не ржать !!! Я это проходил 

Полный пипец ))

http://cn19.nevsedoma.com.ua/v/22/4...m-ezdit-po-odnim-dorogam-nevsedoma.com.ua.mp4
_________________


----------



## Candellmans

В KIA рассказали о новой модели для России


Как сообщает аналитическое агентство «АВТОСТАТ» со ссылкой на пресс-службу компании KIA, в 2021 году на российский рынок выйдет минивэн Carnival нового, четвертого по счету, поколения. О других новинках бренда, которые планируется представить в нашей стране в 2021 году, в компании пока не сообщают.



tarantas.news


----------



## Candellmans

Volkswagen Passat лишился двухлитрового мотора в России​







С российского сайта Volkswagen исчезла модификация обновленного Passat с 2,0-литровым мотором: теперь седан доступен только с 1,4-литровым двигателем мощностью 150 л.с. Цены на модель варьируются от 1,9 до 2,5 млн рублей.








Volkswagen Passat

Напомним, обновленный *Volkswagen Passat* вышел на российский рынок в феврале этого года и тогда седан предлагался с двумя бензиновыми двигателями на выбор: базовым объемом 1,4 (150 л.с.) и 2,0-литровым с отдачей 190 л.с.







Volkswagen Passat
Первый работал в паре с МКПП или 7-ступенчатым «роботом» DSG, второй сочетался только с роботизированной трансмиссией.







Volkswagen Passat
Теперь же с российского сайта *Volkswagen* исчезла версия обновленного *Passat* с 2,0-литровым мотором.







Volkswagen Passat
К слову, согласно статистическим данным с начала 2020 года дилеры *Volkswagen *реализовали в России 743 единиц *Passat*.

Тарантас News


----------



## Sergey566

Китайская марка Changan показала новый кроссовер UNI-K на автосалоне в Гуанчжоу. Представители бренда отдельно уточняют, что это именно серийная модель, а не концепт-кар.









Фото: Changan

Производитель позиционирует UNI-K как полноразмерный SUV, габариты пятиместного кроссовера — 4865х1948х1700 мм.









Фото: Changan

UNI — это новая линейка машин Changan и UNI-K стал второй моделью в этой гамме. Каких-то революционных особенностей у автомобилей UNI нет — среди главных достоинств новинки китайцы выделяют вполне привычные «передовые технологии, выдающийся дизайн и непревзойденную безопасность».









Фото: Changan

Планы у Changan впечатляющие: в следующие 5 лет компания планирует представить еще 5 новых моделей новой серии, а уже в 2021 году бренд планирует выпустить серию автомобилей UNI-T, созданную совместно с конечными потребителями, а также первый седан серии UNI.
В российском представительстве марки Changan Авто Mail.ru сообщили, что информации относительно появления модели UNI-K на российском рынке пока нет.


----------



## Candellmans

Купе и родстер Audi TT получат спортивный стайлинг-пакет и новую линию оснащения​






Audi представила новый TTS competition plus с форсированным силовым агрегатом и аэродинамическим обвесом, а также объявила, что TT лишится базовой версии с 2,0-литровым движком мощностью 197 лошадиных сил.







Фото: Audi
Купе и родстер *Audi TTS competition plus* можно узнать по антикрылу, 20-дюймовым колёсным дискам и красным тормозным суппортам. В салоне — отделка кожей наппа и рулевое колесо с нулевой меткой, которая по желанию клиента может быть красной либо серой. В движение машину приводит форсированный до 320 лошадиных сил 2,0-литровый силовой агрегат, который сочетается с 7-ступенчатым «роботом» S tronic. В числе других отличий — другие настройки ездовой электроники.







Фото: Audi
Несмотря на прибавку к мощности, «шустрее» *TTS competition plus* не стал: с 0 до 100 км/ч купе разгоняется за 4,5 секунды, а родстеру требуется на это на 0,3 секунды больше. На рынке Европы новинку уже можно заказать по цене от *61 тыс. евро* за купе и от *63,7 тыс. евро* за родстер (примерно *5,4 млн* и *5,7 млн рублей* по текущему курсу).







Фото: Audi

Что же касается базовой версии *TT 40 TFSI*, которую сняли с продажи, то она комплектовалась 2,0-литровой установкой мощностью 197 сил в паре с МКПП. Теперь же модель можно приобрести только в единственной модификации *45 TFSI* с 245-сильным мотором, «роботом» *S tronic* и передним приводом. Также в линейку входят полноприводные купе и родстеры *TTS* (306 лошадиных сил) и *TT RS* (400 лошадиных сил).







Фото: Audi
В нашей стране *Audi TT* не представлена с весны прошлого года — модель ушла с рынка одновременно с *R8* из-за низкого спроса: за весь 2019-й дилерам удалось продать всего 14 машин *TT* и 3 спорткара *R8*. Информации о возобновлении поставок родстеров и купе пока нет.





Фото: Audi

Тарантас News


----------



## Candellmans

В Сети появились первые изображения нового Mercedes-Benz SL-Сlass​






Издание «Колёса.ру» на основе шпионских фотографий обновлённого родстера Mercedes-Benz SL-Сlass разработали рендерные изображения будущей новинки.







Mercedes-Benz SL-Сlass актуального поколения

Напомним, что актуальное поколение *Mercedes-Benz SL-Сlass *выпускается с 2012 года, а в 2015 году модель прошла через рестайлинг. Теперь же компания готовит новое поколение родстера, о чём говорят шпионские фотографии прототипа во время тестовых заездов. На основе шпионских снимков независимые дизайнеры разработали рендеры будущей новинки.
Судя по представленным рендерным изображениям, обновлённый *Mercedes-Benz SL-Сlass* получит более пластичную и округлую внешность с более узкими головными фарами и более габаритной радиаторной решёткой. Также новинка впервые с 2001 года обзаведётся мягкой крышей.







Рендер нового Mercedes-Benz SL-Сlass, фото: Колёса.ру

На первый взгляд можно предположить, что у обновлённого обновлённый *Mercedes-Benz SL-Сlass* и *Mercedes-AMG GT* будет много общего. При этом капот и расстояние между осью передних колёс и дверьми у новинки будет заметно короче, а передний свес — чуть длиннее. А за окнами передних дверей будет находиться ещё пара окошек, которые отсутствуют у *Mercedes-AMG GT*.







Рендер нового Mercedes-Benz SL-Сlass, фото: Колёса.ру

По предварительной информации, новый *Mercedes-Benz SL* будет предлагаться покупателям в шести исполнениях. Базовым вариантом будет версия с индексом 43, а самым дорогим окажется гибридный автомобиль *Mercedes-AMG SL 73e 4MATIC* с бензиновым мотором V8 4.0 и электродвигателем, общая производительность будет достигать около 800 л.с. Премьера новинки состоится в 2021 году.

Тарантас News


----------



## Candellmans

Naran Hyper Coupe: 4-местный гиперкар за миллион евро на базе BMW M8​






Молодая британская компания Naran Automotive опубликовала первые изображения своей дебютной модели Hyper Coupe, которую планирует выпустить тиражом 49 экземпляров. Полноценная премьера состоится в следующем году, производство начнётся в 2022-м, но уже сегодня о Naran Hyper Coupe известно довольно многое.

Компанию Naran Automotive основал родившийся в Зимбабве британский бизнесмен Амир Наран. Ему сейчас 34 года, но он уже очень богат и собственная автомобильная фирма — это не только бизнес, но и осуществления мечты юности. Будучи подростком Наран занимался автоспортом и живо интересовался автомобильным дизайном — ему даже предлагали стажировку в студиях Jaguar и BMW, но он отказался и ударился в предпринимательство, а именно в прокат бизнес-джетов. Его компания Vimana Private Jets получила известность и щедрые контракты благодаря сотрудничеству с семьёй Кардашьян. Сегодня чартерный бизнес процветает, в том числе благодаря коронакризису, в разы увеличившему спрос на частные авиаперевозки.







Автомобильное направление Наран запустил в 2017 году, когда началась разработка первой модели, а сегодня опубликованы её первые фотографии. Профиль крыши Naran Hyper Coupe многим покажется знакомым — он такой же, как у BMW M8. В официальном пресс-релизе и на сайте Naran Automotive нет ни слова о BMW, но британский журнал Autocar, которому удалось очно познакомиться с новинкой, сообщает, что с баварской «эмкой» у Naran Hyper Coupe немало общего.







Главным техническим партнёром при разработке Naran Hyper Coupe стало немецкое ателье Racing Dynamics с 40-летнем опытом тюнинга моделей BMW, оно же подвизалось собрать все 49 экземпляров британского купе. В основе его кузова действительно лежит «восьмёрка» BMW, но сильно порезанная и видеоизменённая. Британская машина длиннее и шире немецкой, у неё полностью кастомная подвеска на двойных поперечных рычагах «по кругу» и радикально прокачанный двигатель S63: рабочий объём баварского V8 увеличен c 4,4 до 5,0 л, отдача выросла с 625 л.с. и 750 Нм до 1063 л.с. и 1036 Нм. 8-ступенчатый гидромеханический «автомат» ZF и система полного привода с муфтой отбора мощности на переднюю ось — такие же, как у BMW M8, даже заднеприводный дрифт-режим сохранён. До 60 миль/ч (96,56 км/ч) Naran Hyper Coupe сможет разогнаться за 2,3 с, максимальная скорость — свыше 370 км/ч.







Ездовые повадки Naran Hyper Coupe будут шлифоваться на Северной петле Нюрбургринга. В планах значится и установление рекорда круга на этой трассе в классе представительских автомобилей (сейчас, напомним, рекорд принадлежит лифтбеку Mercedes-AMG GT 63 S). Регулируемая подвеска Öhlins, карбон-керамические тормоза AP Racing, шины Pirelli Trofeo R и продуманный аэродинамический обвес, создающий до 1377 кг прижимной нагрузки, должны сделать Naran Hyper Coupe по-настоящему быстрым и отзывчивым.






Главным инженером проекта значится Стив Пегг, выходец из Jaguar Land Rover. Дизайн экстерьера разработал Джовин Вонг, автор сногсшибательного De Tomaso P72. Кейт Монтгомери, ранее работавшая в Aston Martin Lagonda, будет отвечать за дизайн и отделу интерьера — обещана роскошь на уровне Rolls-Royce и Bentley в сочетание с гоночными технологиями, вроде углепластиковых ковшей на месте передних сидений, благодаря которым у задних седоков будет чуть больше места в коленях, чем в «восьмёрке» BMW.

В конструкции кузова будет максимально широко использоваться биокомпозит с добавлением льняных волокон (привет коллегам из Berkeley), благодаря чему масса автомобиля составит всего 1620 кг.
Previous

Амир Наран говорит, что у него уже желающие приобрести Naran Hyper Coupe — это очень состоятельные люди, в гаражах которых имеются Bugatti, Koenigsegg, Pagani и другие модели сегмента ультра-лакшери. Стоить Naran Hyper Coupe будет не меньше миллиона евро, конечная цена зависит от индивидуальных пожеланий каждого заказчика, причём каждая машина получит собственное название, как это принято в мире дорогих яхт и бизнес-джетов.
Добавим, что в октябре возродилась итальянская марка Taraschi: её дебютная модель Berardo тоже сделана на базе BMW, а именно на базе гибридного купе i8.

Колёса.ру


----------



## Candellmans

В Европе стартовали продажи гибридных Volkswagen Arteon​






Компания Volkswagen начала продажи в Европе фастбека Arteon и универсала Arteon Shooting Brake в версии eHydrid – с подзаряжаемой бензин-электрической силовой установкой.







Volkswagen Arteon eHybrid

В состав этой силовой установки входят бензиновый турбомотор семейства *TSI*, электромотор и литий-ионная аккумуляторная батарея. Последнюю, к слову, можно заряжать от электросети, кроме того запас электроэнергии в ней пополняется за счет системы рекуперации энергии во время торможения.







Volkswagen Arteon Shooting Brake eHybrid

Общая отдача силовой установки составляет 218 лошадиных сил (160 кВт), максимальный крутящий момент — 400 Нм.
С места до 100 км/ч гибридные *Arteon* и *Arteon Shooting Break* могут ускоряться за 7,8 секунды, максимальная скорость автомобилей достигает отметки в 222 км/ч.







Volkswagen Arteon Shooting Brake eHybrid

Кроме того, новые *Arteon eHybrid* и *Arteon Shooting Brake eHybrid* могут передвигаться, использую исключительно электрическую тягу, при этом максимальная скорость автомобилей в этом режиме составляет 130 км/ч, а заявленный запас хода для фастбека — 59 км, для универсала — 57 км. В гибридном режиме полностью заправленные и заряженные автомобили смогут преодолеть, по данным производителя, свыше 900 километров пути.






Volkswagen Arteon eHybrid

Модели будут продаваться в Европе в комплектациях *Elegance* и *R-Line*. В обоих исполнениях *Arteon eHybrid* и *Arteon Shooting Brake eHybrid* штатно комплектуются 18-дюймовыми колесными дисками, светодиодной головной оптикой с функцей *Light Assist* и светодиодными задними фонарями с «динамическими» указателями поворотов.







Volkswagen Arteon eHybrid

Кроме того, в список стандартного оснащения моделей входят отделанные кожей и алькантарой сиденья, деревянные (в комплектации Elegance) или металлические (в исполнении R-Line) декоративные вставки, накладки на педали под алюминий, подогрев передних и задних сидений, парковочный ассистент, адаптивный круиз-контроль, автономная система экстренного торможения, система распознавания дорожных знаков, цифровая приборная панель Digital Cockpit Pro, а также мультимедийная система с 8,0-дюймовым дисплеем, навигацией Discover Media и цифровым радио DAB+.






Volkswagen Arteon Shooting Brake eHybrid

В Германии начальная цена на новый *Volkswagen Arteon eHybrid* составляет 51 064 евро (примерно 4,6 млн рублей по текущему курсу), на универсал *Arteon Shooting Brake eHybrid* — минимум 51 927 евро (4,67 млн рублей). На российском рынке обновленный *Volkswagen Arteon* пока не дебютировал.







Дорестайлинговый Volkswagen Arteon

Напомним, в июне этого года *Volkswagen* вывел на российский рынок дорестайлинговый лифтбек *Arteon*. Его предложили по цене от 2 639 000 рублей, но из-за очень слабого спроса российский офис принял решение свернуть продажи. Информация о доступности *Arteon* в России уже удалена с официального сайта марки. Автомобиль предлагался у нас с единственным 2,0-литровым наддувным четырехцилиндровым мотором мощностью 190 л.с., который работает вместе с семиступенчатой коробкой DSG с двумя сцеплениями.







Дорестайлинговый Volkswagen Arteon

В компании объяснили, что *Arteon* является нишевой моделью и поставлялся в Россию ограниченной партией, примерно в 100 экземпляров. На данным момент все они распроданы. В самой компании такой результат считают «очень успешным». Возобновлять поставки автомобиля на российский рынок в компании не видят смысла, так как в Европе продают уже рестайлинговый лифтбек.

*В России ни одна из версий продаваться НЕ будет*

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Chevrolet Silverado превратился в грозного конкурента Ram 1500 TRX – 811 л.с.!​






Полное название новинки — Yenko Supercharged Silverado Off-Road и General Motors не имеет к ней прямого отношения: суперпикап для бездорожья разработало тюнинг-ателе Specialty Vehicle Engineering (SVE) из штата Нью-Джерси, которое, однако, официально дружит с GM и продаёт свои машины через её дилеров.

Летом этого года компания Fiat Chrysler Automobiles представила 712-сильный пикап Ram 1500 TRX, у которого нет стоковых конкурентов от GM и Ford (пикап F-150 Raptor намного слабее, «всего» 456 л.с.), но у GM есть давняя традиция «прикармливать» лучшие тюниг-ателье и позволять им работать через своих дилеров. Так, в 60-х годах прошлого века Дон Йенко, гонщик, конструктор и предприниматель, сумел интегрировать доработанный им Chevrolet Camaro c 7,0-литровым V8 в производственную программу GM, и для знатоков американского автопрома словосочетание Yenko Camaro давно стало священным.







У тюнинг-ателье Specialty Vehicle Engineering тоже очень хорошая репутация, его основатель Эд Гамбургер с 70-х годов занимается строительством гоночных автомобилей и доработкой дорожных, он же возвращает на рынок архивные джи-эмовские имена, например, пикап Syclone, сделанный по мотивам одноимённого заряженного пикапа марки GMC из начала 90-х. Имя Yenko ателье SVE уже использует для доработанного Camaro, а в этом году им же пометили экстремальную версию пикапа Chevrolet Silverado, причём офф-роудная, о которой здесь идёт речь, совсем свежая, её представили несколько дней назад и пока даже не объявили цену.







Главный компонент Yenko Supercharged Silverado Off-Road – это двигатель, сделанный на базе 6,2-литрового алюминиевого блока LT1, на который установлены новые «головы», кованый коленвал, кованые поршни, новая топливная система, выхлоп с пониженным сопротивлением и, конечно, огромная приводная «улитка», позволившая получить на выходе 811 л.с. и 976 Нм. В пару этому мотору ставится устаревший, зато выносливый 6-ступенчатый гидромеханический «автомат» (в стоке Silverado сейчас комплектуется 10-ступенчатой АКП).







Версия Off-Road подразумевает лифтованную подвеску BDS (дорожный просвет увеличен на 10 см), амортизаторы Fox с внешними резервуарами, 409-миллиметровые передние тормозные диски Brembo с 6-поршневыми суппортами, украшенными логотипом Yenko, оригинальные 12-спицевые колёса с покрышками Nitto Ridge Grappler LT 295/60 R 20.

В списке косметических изменений — новый капот с воздухозаборником, оригинальная накладка на фальшрадиаторную решётку, расширители колёсных арок, складные подножки с электроприводом, трубчатый каркас в кузове с опциональной светодиодной «люстрой» плюс россыпь фирменных шильдиков и наклеек. В салоне — заново обитые кожей кресла с контрастными вставками.






SVE планирует выпустить всего 50 экземпляров Yenko Supercharged Silverado Off-Road, заказать их можно только у избранных дилеров Chevrolet в США.

Колёса.ру


----------



## Sergey566

*В начале декабря в американском штате Миннесота одномоторный самолет приземлился на оживленное шоссе и врезался во внедорожник.*

Пилотом самолета Bellanca Viking оказался профессиональный летчик, который неоднократно принимал участия в соревнованиях по авиафристайлу. 52-летний Крейг Гиффорд рассказал местному телеканалу CBS Minnesota, что совершил аварийную посадку из-за отказавшего двигателя. Вместе с ним на борту находилась женщина, они не пострадали.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334540375495561216


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

*В России разработали электрокар на основе «цифровых двойников»*

Презентация автомобиля пройдет в Москве на этой неделе



Как сообщает РИА Новости, смарт-кроссовер сможет разгоняться до 150 километров в час, будет иметь запас хода до 250 километров в городе, а разгон до 100 км/час будет занимать менее 7 секунд. Длина кроссовера составляет 3,4 метра, ширина — 1,7 метра, высота — 1,6 метроа, клиренс — 160 миллиметров.


----------



## Candellmans

Первый электрический Bentley​Bentley готовится вступить в сегмент электрических авто. По данным Autocar, пионером электрической линейки марки станет роскошный седан с «высокой посадкой», который дебютирует на ранее 2025-го.






Источник: Autocar

Следом за седаном производитель из Крю выпустит ряд других электрических авто в различных форм-факторах, а к 2030-му, согласно текущему плану, все модели *Bentley* станут полностью электрическими. Уже с 2026-го компания электрифицирует 100% своих моделей: в производственной линейке останутся только «зеленые» авто и подключаемые гибриды.







Источник: Autocar
Ожидается, что базой для первенца электрического семейства *Bentley* станет платформа *PPE*, на которой в рамках проекта Artemis (Артемида) разрабатывает свой инновационный электрокар *Audi*. В компании *Bentley* эту информацию пока не подтвердили.







Bentley EXP 100 GT
Как сообщает Autocar, электрический *Bentley* получит кузов типа седан и относительно высокий дорожный просвет, который обусловлен необходимостью расположить под полом объёмный комплект батарей. Основные черты внешнего вида новинка получит от представленного летом 2019-го концепт-кара *EXP 100 GT*, однако вероятно, что для серийной версии кузов подретушируют в угоду аэродинамике.







Bentley EXP 100 GT
По словам технического директора *Volkswagen Group* Маттиаса Рабе, за седаном последует «семейство электрокаров», которые будут собраны на «совершенно новой платформе». В *Bentley* рассчитывают на то, что к 2025-му доступными станут аккумуляторы объёмом от 110 до 120 киловатт-часов, благодаря которым более крупные машины смогут проезжать на одном заряде до 500 км.
До тех пор *Bentley* рассчитывает оснащать электрическими силовыми установками только небольшие и среднеразмерные модели, так что на запуске линейки не стоит ждать появления крупного электрокара, сравнимого по габаритам с *Continental GT* или *Flying Spur*.





Bentley EXP 100 GT

Ранее сообщалось, что на предприятии *Bentley Motors*, расположенном в британском Крю, начался серийный выпуск обновлённого седана *Flying Spur* с мотором V8.

Тарантас News


----------



## Theriollaria

Фары передние спорненькие а так круто.


----------



## Candellmans

Хрена себе ?!


----------



## Theriollaria

Candellmans написал(а):


> Хрена себе ?!


Ну сам прикинь как та хрень будет гореть. Со стразиками блин....


----------



## Sergey566

На сайте компании Aptera уже можно предварительно забронировать электромобиль Paradigm. 0 Источник: www.iguides.ru На автомобилях Paradigm и Paradigm Plus находятся панели солнечных батарей, они занимают около 3 кв.м. поверхностей машины - капот, крыша и в салоне. С помощью этих панелей (мощностью 700 Вт) заряжаются тяговые батареи, а от них питается электродвигатель. У топовой модели стоит две силовые установки. Если машина идет в максимальной комплектации, то запас хода при полностью заряженном аккумуляторе составит 1600 км, а бюджетный вариант машины сможет проехать на одной зарядке 400, 640 и 965 км. Дополнительный пробег в 60 км производитель обещает за счет накапливаемой панелями солнечной энергии, а если установить панели на багажник, то еще на 38,5 км. Заряжать автомобиль можно, конечно же, и от обычной розетки (один час заряда - 21 км пробега), а если станция заряда скоростная, то за час можно добавить 800 км. 0 Источник: i.ytimg.com Машина необычной формы и трёхколёсная, за счет этого увеличена аэродинамика и экономится заряд. Paradigm рассчитан на двух взрослых человек и также в нем есть место для одного животного. Базовая комплектация переднеприводной машины (136 л.с.) обеспечит вам скорость разгона до 96 км/ч, за 5,5 сек. Топовая комплектация (204 л.с.) значительно лучше: разгон за 3,5 сек и полный привод. Стоимость автомобиля начинается от 25 тысяч долларов, а максимальная стоимость составит 46 тысяч долларов.






Источник: Автомобиль, не требующий подзарядки, уже поступил в продажу ©


----------



## Candellmans

77 машин будет отозвано
​






Сервисная кампания затронет такие модели, как Bugatti Chiron, Chiron Sport и Divo.








Bugatti Chiron
Национальное управление безопасностью движения на трассах США *(NHTSA)* сообщило об отзыве 77 гиперкаров марки *Bugatti*. В ремонт отправят модели *Chiron*, *Chiron Sport*, а также *Divo*.







Bugatti Chiron Sport

Сервисная кампания гиперкаров будет включать в себя два отдельных отзыва. На первом из них отзовут 73 автомобиля *Bugatti Chiron*, *Chiron Sport* и *Divo*. Которые было собраны с 2017 по 2020 года. У указанных автомобилей был обнаружен сбой в электронной системе курсовой устойчивости. Так, после активации режима *ESP* электроника автомобилей не возвращает настройки к исходным параметрам. Это может привести к авариям при резкой смене дорожного покрытия.







Bugatti Divo

Второй отзыв затронет четыре гиперкара *Bugatti Chiron* и *Divo*, которые были выпущены в 2020 году. У этих машин нашли повреждения заднего карданного вала, который может развалиться при экстремальных нагрузках прямо во время движения. Специалисты *Bugatti* бесплатно заменят на автомобилях дефектную деталь.

Тарантас News


----------



## Sergey566

Да и .... у меня таких нет ))) а у вас ?? (*Тема есть кто на чём ездит *? )


----------



## Candellmans

Первые ходовые прототипы электропикапа Hummer показали на видео​






Концерн General Motors собрал первые тестовые прототипы электрического пикапа Hummer. Соответствующий видеоролик опубликовали на Youtube. Ранее в интернете неоднократно появлялась информация, что у компании пока нет ходовых прототипов будущей новинки.







Как пишет портал Carscoops, вскоре эти экземпляры будут отправлены на дорожные зимние испытания. Серийное производство пикапов Hummer будет налажено осенью 2021 года на заводе марки в штате Мичиган.







*GMC Hummer* предложат с разными электрическими силовыми установками мощностью от 634 до 1014 лошадиных сил. Самая мощная версия *Hummer* сможет разгоняться до 60 миль в час (97 км/ч) за 3 секунды, а самая «дальнобойная» — проезжать на одном заряде до 560 километров.

Тарантас News


----------



## Candellmans

Купеобразный кроссовер Audi e-tron Sportback может появиться в России​






В базе Росстандарта появилось Одобрение типа транспортного средства (ОТТС) на новый электрокар компании Audi.







Audi e-tron Sportback

Напомним, что на российском рынке уже продаётся кроссовер *Audi e-tron* с полностью электрической тягой. Теперь же стало известно, что в нашей стране может появиться и его купе-версия с обозначением *Sportback*. Об этом говорит Одобрение типа транспортного средства (ОТТС), которое появилось в открытой базе Росстандарта.






Audi e-tron Sportback

Напомним, что кросс-купе* Audi e-tron Sportback* дебютировало на мотор-шоу в Лос-Анджелесе осенью прошлого года. От стандартной версии модификация *Sportback* отличается силуэтом кузова, размерами и улучшенной аэродинамикой: так, коэффициент аэродинамического сопротивления равен 0,25 против 0,28 у обычного *e-tron*.







Audi e-tron Sportback

Оба электрокара построены на одной платформе *MLB Evo*, которая предполагает оснащение пневмоподвеской, позволяющей менять клиренс диапазоне 76 мм. Длина* Audi e-tron Sportback* составляет 4901 мм, а ширина — 1935 мм (как у стандартной версии *Audi e-tron*), при этом купе-кросс на 13 мм ниже своего «собрата».







Audi e-tron Sportback

Если говорить про российский рынок, то в ОТТС указывается, что новый *Audi e-tron Sportback* будет поставляться в нашу страну с двухмоторной силовой установкой и литий-ионной батареей. Запас хода такого электрокара составит порядка 400 километров. Сроки возможного появления новинки в РФ и стоимость автомобиля пока не называются.


Тарантас News


----------



## Candellmans

Очередное раэвите электокаров VolksWagen

Volkswagen превратит концепты ID Vizzion и Space Vizzion в серийные седан и универсал ID.6​11.12.2020 140  0 0





Очередным электромобилем семейства ID станет седан размером с актуальный VW Passat. Новинка ожидается в 2023 году.

Компании Volkswagen пришлось потратить немало денег и сил, чтобы сгладить последствия «дизельгейта»: в 2015 году компанию уличили в использовании незаконного ПО, которое позволяет ограничивать уровень выхлопов некоторых дизельных моторов на тестах. Кроме того, концерну нужно соблюдать строгие экологические нормы, действующие в Европе, поэтому VW продолжает инвестировать в развитие электрокаров. С этой целью было создано целое «зелёное» семейство, первенцем которого стал пятидверный хэтчбек ID.3. Второй моделью линейки является кроссовер ID.4, его официально показали в сентябре 2020 года. В дальнейшем ряд пополнят седан и универсал, которые «выросли» из концептов ID Vizzion и ID Space Vizzion.


Previous

На фото: концепт Volswagen ID Vizzion
2 / 2

На фото: концепт Volswagen ID Vizzion
1 / 2

На фото: концепт Volswagen ID Vizzion
2 / 2

На фото: концепт Volswagen ID Vizzion
1 / 2

На фото: концепт Volswagen ID Vizzion
2 / 2
Next
Немецкий бренд представил четырёхдверный шоу-кар ID Vizzion весной 2018 года, а концептуальную «пятидверку» ID Space Vizzion – осенью 2019-го. Ранее предполагалось, что серийный «сарай» назовут Aero B. Однако теперь британский Autocar сообщает, что модель получит имя ID.6, а выпускаться она будет в двух типах кузова – седан и универсал. Новинке в конкуренты прочат будущие электрокары BMW i4 и Mercedes-Benz EQE.
Previous

2 / 2

1 / 2

2 / 2

1 / 2

2 / 2
Next
Ожидается, что по габаритам «зелёная» новинка Volkswagen будет сравнима с нынешним Passat, однако внутренние пространство, скорее всего, окажется примерно таким же, как у снятого с производства Phaeton. В основу ID.6 ляжет платформа MEB, на которой базируются ID.3 и ID.4, а позже на ней же выйдет купеобразный кроссовер ID.5.

По предварительным данным, у Volkswagen ID.6 будут версии с задним (с одним электромотором) и полным приводом (с двумя электродвигателями). Напомним, совокупная отдача двухмоторной силовой установки концепта ID Space Vizzion составляет 340 л.с. Как сообщает издание, у наиболее мощного варианта с приставкой GTX к названию, получится разогнаться с места до «сотни» за 5,6 секунды, а заднеприводная модификация выполнит это упражнение за 8,5 секунды.
Previous

На фото: Volkswagen ID Space Vizzion
2 / 2

На фото: Volkswagen ID Space Vizzion
1 / 2

На фото: Volkswagen ID Space Vizzion
2 / 2

На фото: Volkswagen ID Space Vizzion
1 / 2

На фото: Volkswagen ID Space Vizzion
2 / 2
Next
Для ID.6, вероятно, предусмотрят несколько вариантов батарей, как и для других представителей семейства. Ожидается, что ёмкость самого объёмного аккумулятора составит 84 кВт*ч, а запас хода на одной зарядке у новинки составит около 700 километров. Для сравнения, у наиболее дальнобойного варианта первенца линейки с батареей в 77 кВт*ч запас хода составляет 550 км (расчёт вели по циклу WLTP), а максимальный пробег у кроссовера ID.4 – 520 км.
Previous

2 / 2

1 / 2

2 / 2

1 / 2

2 / 2
Next
Компания намерена наладить выпуск седанов и универсалов ID.6 на своём заводе в Эмдене (Германия), здесь производят Passat и Arteon. Сейчас на площадке идёт масштабная модернизация, которая в дальнейшем позволит увеличить мощности до 300 тыс. машин в год. Первые экземпляры новой «электрички» сойдут с конвейера в 2023 году. Впоследствии выпуск ID.6 наладят и Китае.
Напомним, запуск на рынке первенца линейки ID хоть и задержался из-за проблем с софтом, но всё-таки недавно модель добралась до дилеров. Так, в Европе за первые два месяца продаж – сентябрь и октябрь – было реализовано 19 093 электрокара (данных за ноябрь пока нет).


----------



## Sergey566

Обзор на русском ))


----------



## Candellmans

Представители корейской компании извинились за перенос старта продаж нового Sorento в России из-за проблем с дизельными версиями кроссовера.








Kia Sorento

Напомним, что первые сведения о проблемах с дизельными Sorento нового поколения появились в конце октября. Тогда стало известно о том, что дилеры *Kia* отказываются выдавать клиентам уже оплаченные автомобили с дизельными силовыми установками. Несколько позже в *Kia* официально объявили о переносе старта продаж таких модификаций, объяснив их «необходимостью дальнейшего изучения сложившейся ситуации после проведения дополнительной инспекции первой партии автомобилей, собранной для российского рынка».






Kia Sorento

О конкретной причине «сложившейся ситуации» не рассказывали, однако, по неофициальным сведениям, кроссоверы могли иметь проблемы с ПО коробки передач. С проблемными автомобилями компания продолжит работы, а остальные *Sorento*, у которых не выявлены проблемы поступят в продажу с 7 декабря.







Kia Sorento

В беседе с изданием РГ представители компании сообщили: «По результатам инспекции был выявлен ряд автомобилей, по которым требуется план профилактических работ. Все допущенные к продаже автомобили полностью соответствуют стандартам *Kia Motors*. На них распространяется традиционная для Kia в России длительная гарантия производителя — 5 лет или 150 000 км пробега. Приносим искренние извинения клиентам, ожидающим автомобили, по которым требуется план профилактических работ. Совместно с дилерскими предприятиями мы контактируем с каждым из них для нахождения оптимального решения, удовлетворяющего интересы клиента».





Kia Sorento

Теперь новое поколение *Kia Sorento* предлагается во всех комплектациях. Однако стоит отметить, что некоторые исполнения пока не появились в конфигураторе на официальном сайте автопроизводителя. Серийный выпуск нового *Sorento* для российского рынка налажен на заводе «Автотор» в Калининградской области. Продажи новинки начались 15 октября и за две недели компания продала 322 экземпляра *Sorento*, а в ноябре — 949 (с учетом *Sorento Prime*).

Хакер. ру


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

Ценааааааааа )))


----------



## Candellmans

Опубликовали свежие данные о новых Toyota Land Cruiser 300 и Prado​






Преемник Toyota Land Cruiser 200 является одной из самых ожидаемых новинок в автомобильном мире. Слухов и домыслов о новом поколении внедорожника настолько много, что в Toyota уже не опровергают их. На этот раз японский портал BestCarWeb, ссылаясь на собственные источники, написал, что новые внедорожники семейства Toyota Land Cruiser могут стать гибридами.








Фото: www.bestcarweb.jp

Напомним, полноразмерный рамный внедорожник *Toyota Land Cruiser 200* производится уже 13 лет — с 2007 года. С 2018 года японские издания периодически публикуют новые данные о следующем поколении модели, которое получит индекс «300».
Так, изначально сообщалось, что *Toyota Land Cruiser 300* может дебютировать осенью 2021 года, позднее появилась информация с другими сроками — новинку представят уже в апреле следующего года. При любом из этих раскладов, внешний вид новинок уже утверждён, и по информации источника, он будет максимально приближенным к тому, что показано на рендерных изображениях журнала.
Из новых сведений: *Toyota Land Cruiser 300* получит модификацию GR Sport, но при этом форсированного двигателя ждать не стоит, а вот изменённый стайлинг и перенастроенная подвеска — должны быть.

Остальные сведения уже упоминались ранее. Так, на смену 4,6-литровому бензиновому «атмосфернику» V8 придет гибридная силовая установка с 3,5-литровым мотором, отдача которого составит 299 л.с. и 356 Нм, еще около 180 л.с. добавит электродвигатель. Кроме того, производитель предложит битурбированный 3,5-литровый V6 серии V35A-FTS отдачей 415 л.с. Такой агрегат на данный момент устанавливают на представительский седан *LS 500h*.







Фото: www.bestcarweb.jp

Еще одной новинкой должен стать дизельный мотор объемом 3,3 литра, его параметры пока не раскрываются. Не исключено, что в перспективе на его основе тоже построят гибридную версию. В салоне ожидается более крупный дисплей медиасистемы — 12,3 дюйма.
Уточнены сроки премьеры нового *Toyota Land Cruiser Prado* — это зима 2022 года. Внедорожник первоначально предложат с обновлённым турбодизелем, который устанавливается на актуальную версию модели, а во второй половине 2023 года *Prado* получит новую бензиновую «турбочетвёрку» объемом 2,4 литра со стартер-генератором (mild-hybrid). 

Тарантас News


----------



## Candellmans

Быстрейший McLaren в истории выставили на продажу за 4 млн евро​







На сайте JamesEdition, специализирующимся на реализации предметов роскоши, появилось объявление о продаже гиперкара McLaren Speedtail 2020 года выпуска — самого быстрого автомобиля в истории британской марки. Тираж таких автомобилей будет ограничен 106 единицами. Конкретно этот экземпляр оценили 3 990 000 евро, что эквивалентно 354,1 млн рублей по текущему курсу.







Фото: JamesEdition

На одометре гиперкара, который находится в немецком *Гамбурге*, значится пробег всего в 125 километров. Это единственные подробности о выставленном на продажу автомобиле — остальную информацию обещают предоставить потенциальному покупателю уже лично.







Фото: JamesEdition

Напомним, *McLaren Speedtail* представили в октябре 2018 года, автомобиль стал идеологическим преемником легендарной модели *F1*, которая с 1993 по 2005 годы носила титул быстрейшего серийного автомобиля в мире. Теперь гибрид *McLaren Speedtail* называют самой скоростной моделью британской марки с подтвержденной максимальной скоростью в 403 км/ч. Время разгона с места до 100 км/ч производитель пока держит в секрете, при этом охотно делится динамикой разгона с места до 300 км/ч — 12,8 секунды. Для сравнения: *McLaren P1* для этого необходимо 16,5 секунды.







Фото: JamesEdition

Гибридная силовая установка *McLaren Speedtail* носит обозначение *M840TQ* и в пике выдает 1 050 л.с. и 1150 Нм крутящего момента. Она состоит из 4,0-литрового бутирбомотора V8 (756 л.с., 800 Нм) и 230-киловаттного электродвигателя в сочетании с аккумуляторной батареей емкостью 1,647 киловатт-часа.







Фото: JamesEdition

Дизайн супергибрида продиктован высокой аэродинамической эффективностью. В кузове *Speedtail* предусмотрено множество воздуховодов для оптимального распределения потоков воздуха. На передних колесах используют фиксированные колпаки из углепластика, а вместо боковых зеркал применяются камеры. Как и *F1*, купе *Speedtail* имеет необычную посадочную формулу «1+2» с водительским креслом посередине, чуть поодаль и по бокам от которого расположено два пассажирских кресла.







Фото: JamesEdition

Выставленный на продажу экземпляр окрашен в зеленый металлик. Салон автомобиля выполнен кожей коричневого цвета.

Тарантас News


----------



## Candellmans

Представлен новый Hennessey Venom F5​






Всего будет выпущено только 24 гиперкара, стоимость новинки будет начинаться от 2,1 млн долларов.







Hennessey Venom F5

Новый гиперкар* Hennessey Venom F5* назвали в честь торнадо категории *F5*, скорость которого может превышать 500 км/ч, что намекает на максимальную скорость гиперкара. Автомобиль оснащен мотором V8 на 6,6 литра, названным *Fury* — «Ярость». Он выдает 1842 лошадиные силы и 1617 Нм крутящего момента. Мощность передается на задние колеса через семиступенчатую КПП. В *Hennessey* утверждают, что этот мотор претендует на звание «самого мощного двигателя для серийной машины».







Hennessey Venom F5
Силовой агрегат позволяет *Venom F5* разгоняться до «сотни» быстрее трех секунд. На разгон с места до 200 км/ч у гиперкара уходит меньше пяти секунд, до 300 км/ч — 8,4 секунды, до 400 км/ч — 15,5 секунды.







Hennessey Venom F5
Автомобиль построен на карбоновом монококе, который весит всего 86 кг. Вес гиперкара составляет 1360 кг, благодаря чему соотношение мощности к массе значительно превышает показатели любого дорожного автомобиля. Водителю доступно пять режимов езды — «спорт», «трасса», «дрэг», «мокрый асфальт» и *F5*. Последний разблокирует максимальную мощность двигателя.







Hennessey Venom F5
Учитывая, что гиперкар должен стабильно держаться на трассе на скоростях выше 400 км/ч, инженеры потратили немало усилий на разработку аэродинамики. *F5* получил обтекаемую форму с выступающим передним сплиттером, вентилируемым капотом и огромными боковыми воздухозаборниками, а также плоское днище и заднюю часть, дизайн которой напоминает современные машины *McLaren*.







Hennessey Venom F5

В отделке интерьера машины присутствует кожа либо углеродное волокно. Позади руля находится цифровая приборная панель. В центре — ориентированный на водителя 9-дюймовый экран мультимедийной системы *Alpine* с *GPS*-навигацией и поддержкой *Android Auto* и *Apple CarPlay*. Всего будет выпущено 24 экземпляра *Venom F5*. Цена стартует от 2,1 млн долларов. Первые поставки намечены на следующий год.

Тарантас News


----------



## Sergey566

Это сладкое слово погоня ))


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Candellmans

Суперкар Mercedes-AMG GT R снимут с производства​Как сообщает ютуб-канал Allcarnews со ссылкой на некое внутреннее письмо производителя для дилеров, купе Mercedes-AMG GT R прекратят выпускать до конца 2021 года.







Mercedes-AMG GT R

Сообщается, что приём заказов на спорткар *Mercedes-AMG GT R* будет закончен уже 29 декабря этого года. При этом само производство автомобиля остановят до конца 2021 года.






Mercedes-AMG GT R

Исходя из этого, фанатам линейки *Mercedes-AMG GT* придётся переориентироваться либо на базовую версию *AMG GT* с 530-сильным мотором, который на 55 л.с. слабее двигателя у *GT R*, либо приобрести исполнение *Black Series*, которое оснащено 730-сильным мотором, и имеет цену в два раза дороже.






Mercedes-AMG GT R

Издание Allcarnews предполагает, что производитель собирается снять с производства версию *Mercedes-AMG GT R* в связи со скорым дебютом ещё одного немецкого купе — *Mercedes-AMG SL* нового поколения. Этот автомобиль будет базироваться на той же платформе, что и семейство *GT.*






Mercedes-AMG GT R

Напомним, что на сегодняшний день в России доступны к заказу версия *Mercedes-AMG GT R* и более мощное исполнение *Black Series*. Первый вариант стоит от 15 млн 710 тыс. рублей, а второй — от 34 млн 970 тыс. рублей.


Тарантас News


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Sergey566

Госдума приняла закон об уголовной ответственности за создание помех движению

Поможет?


----------



## Theriollaria

Sergey566 написал(а):


> Госдума приняла закон об уголовной ответственности за создание помех движению
> 
> Поможет?


Ну это как самому себе что-то запретить. Основной источник помех как раз кортежи-жоповозки.


----------



## Sergey566

Полосатый Tiggo 4 отметил юбилей Chery в России​Константин Болотов, 6 часов назад. Иллюстрации: Chery
«Спортивные» белые полоски проходят по капоту, крыше, порогам и корпусам зеркал. Эмблема «15» размещена на обеих передних дверях. Для кузова предложено семь оттенков, включая красный, оранжевый и синий. Двухцветные 18-дюймовые диски входят в каждую из комплектаций.




Вначале декабря марка Chery отпраздновала 15-летие на российском рынке. Памятной дате посвящён компакт Tiggo 4 в спецверсии 15 Limited Edition, чей тираж ограничен 515 экземплярами. Стайлинг-пакет повышает цены комплектаций Techno и Cosmo на 30 000 рублей, поэтому особенный паркетник стоит 1 299 900 либо 1 389 900 рублей (без учёта «выгод»). Дилеры начали приём заказов.








Единственный шильдик украшает багажную дверь. Агрегаты у «юбиляра» разные. В исполнении Techno идёт атмосферник 2.0 (122 л.с., 180 Н•м) с вариатором. Версия Cosmo оснащается турбочетвёркой 1.5 (147 л.с., 210 Н•м) с шестидиапазонным «роботом» Getrag. Привод сугубо передний.



Исходные комплектации — самые богатые из пяти возможных. Поэтому «спортсмен» оборудован боковыми эйрбэгами и шторками безопасности (только в Cosmo), семидюймовой цифровой приборкой, электрорегулировками водительского кресла, медиацентром с девятидюймовым тачскрином и распознаванием жестов, кондиционером с дефлекторами для галёрки, подогревом всех «кожаных» сидений, мультируля, лобового стекла и форсунок омывателя. За ключ-браслет, считающий пульс, придётся доплатить неназванную сумму.


----------



## Theriollaria

Картинку не видно а так ок.


----------



## Sergey566

Вот


----------



## Sergey566

Мото ))


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

Наш пострел везде поспел )) Не ожидал!!!


----------



## Sergey566

Зима пришла !!


----------



## Sergey566

Открыли войну ??


__


----------



## Sergey566

*Новые правила техосмотра вступят в силу с 1 марта*
Автомобили будут в обязательном порядке фотографировать на пункте прохождения техосмотра
Процедура технического осмотра автомашин в России будет фиксироваться на камеру с 1 марта 2021 года, соответствующие изменения содержатся в новой редакции федерального закона «О техническом осмотре транспортных средств и о внесении изменений в отдельные законодательные акты РФ».
«Операторы технического осмотра обязаны передавать в единую автоматизированную информационную систему технического осмотра следующие сведения:.. фотографическое изображение транспортного средства, в отношении которого проводилось техническое диагностирование», — говорится в документе.
Съемка будет проходить в пункте технического осмотра или на передвижной диагностической линии.
В единую систему будут вноситься координаты места нахождения автомашины, а также дата, время начала и окончания проведения технического диагностирования.
Документ также вводит понятие «средства фотофиксации»: «технические средства, обеспечивающие фотофиксацию транспортного средства в момент проведения технического диагностирования».

Шкуматов предложил поменять систему техосмотра вместо ужесточения контроля — Смотри Mail.ru


----------



## Candellmans

«Заряженный» Mitsubishi e-Evolution выйдет осенью 2021 года​






Mitsubishi выпустит «заряженный» кросс по мотивам смелого концепта e-Evolution 2017-го. Японские СМИ утверждают, что премьера не за горами: электрический авто с модным форм-фактором представят осенью 2021-го. Технически серийный Mitsubishi e-Evolution окажется очень близок к Nissan Ariya.







Mitsubishi e-Evolution Concept

У концепта *Mitsubishi e-Evolution* серийный электрокросс скорее всего «унаследует» купеобразный силуэт, «икс-фейс» и характерную форму оптики. Однако непропорциональных дверей сзади и «заваленных» стоек крыши на серийной машине не будет.







Mitsubishi e-Evolution Concept

Инсайдеры полагают, что платформу CMF-EV и 2-моторную полноприводную электрическую установку кросс *Mitsubishi* разделит с топовой версией *Nissan Ariya Performance*. Это означает, что клиенты могут рассчитывать по меньшей мере на 394 лошадиные силы (600 Нм), а запас хода на одном заряде достигнет 500 км.







Mitsubishi e-Evolution Concept

Маркетологи *Mitsubishi* могут возродить ради перспективного кроссовера имя *Evolution*, следуя примеру коллег из компании *Ford*, но окончательное решение пока ещё не принято.







Mitsubishi e-Evolution Concept

Японские СМИ прогнозируют, что продажи электрического *Mitsubishi* стартуют осенью 2021-го. Это значит, что мировая премьера модели состоится в 1-м полугодии. РФ в числе приоритетных авторынков в любом случае не будет: до нашей страны в нынешнем году доберутся обновлённые *Pajero Sport* и *Eclipse Cross*.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Theriollaria

@Candellmans, Ехал сегодня на траллике мимо салона Теслы. И видал тот, вырубленный топором недоджип их.Ну такое. В рееале еще страшнее чем на картинках. Мицык его чем-то напоминает, но уже не так страшно выглядит как "оригинал вдохновения".


----------



## Sergey566

Зимушка зима !!


----------



## Candellmans

У него своё чуство прекрасного... Например с моим оно никак не пересикается...


----------



## Candellmans

Один из 80 экземпляров Koenigsegg Regera пустят с молотка​
22 января на торгах RM Sotheby's в Аризоне продадут Koenigsegg Regera. Утверждается, что это первый случай появления модели на аукционе.

Данный конкретный экземпляр имеет кузов белого цвета с пакетом графики Speedster, включающим детали из 24-каратного золота, фирменные колеса Tresex и элементы из «голого» карбона снаружи и внутри. Пробег машины 2019 года выпуска – менее 200 миль (322 километра). Как и все «Регеры», она оснащена 1500-сильной гибридной установкой с пятилитровым V8 и тремя электромоторами без традиционной коробки передач.







Весь тираж Koenigsegg Regera, ограниченный 80 экземплярами, был распродан по предзаказам еще летом 2017 года. Цены начинались с 1,9 миллиона долларов (141 миллион рублей). При этом первый покупатель гиперкара, который собираются пустить с молотка, одних только опций набрал на 217 тысяч долларов (16,2 миллиона рублей). Просто для сравнения, в России за 15 760 000 рублей можно купить новый Porsche 911 Turbo S. Но для «Кенигсегга» это в порядке вещей: скажем, у Jesko один только кузов из «голого» карбона обойдется в дополнительные 443 400 долларов (33 миллиона рублей).

Больше интересного про Regera:

⠀


Встреча на 800 миллионов: посмотрите на два уникальных Koenigsegg





Гиперкар Koenigsegg Regera стал главным героем блокбастера

Ранее стало известно, что на том же аукционе продадут еще один редкий гиперкар почти без пробега – McLaren Speedtail. Таких в мире будет всего 106, цены на них начинались с 1,75 британских фунтов (178 миллионов рублей).
Источник: RM Sotheby's
Галерея: Koenigsegg Regera продадут на аукционе​




11 Фотографии































Источник: RM Sotheby's


----------



## Candellmans

Компания Jeep представила обновлённый Grand Cherokee L​






Jeep официально представил обновлённый Grand Cherokee с приставкой L. Автомобиль получил 3-й ряд сидений и ряд инновационных технологий.






Фото: Jeep

Визуально дизайнеры компании постарались остаться в рамах привычного дизайна культового внедорожника. Передняя часть машины схожа с *Grand Wagoneer* и отличается более массивным капотом с уклоном вниз, уменьшенными элементами радиаторной решетки, состоящей из 7 вертикальных секций, и тонкими светодиодными полосками в горизонтальных фарах.







Фото: Jeep

Учитывая, что у модели появился 3-й ряд сидений, она значительно превосходит обычную модификацию по размерам. Колёсная база достигает 3 091 мм, а общая длина — 5 204 мм. Для сравнения колесная база обычного *Cherokee* — 2 915 мм, а общая длина — 4 820 мм. Таким образом, трехрядая модификация стала почти на полметра длиннее.







Фото: Jeep

В интерьере изменения побольше, нежели в экстерьере — салон «длинной» версии разительно отличается от стандартной. К примеру, появилась новая панель приборов, 8,4-дюймовый тачскрин системы мультимедиа или дополнительный 10,1-дюймовый. В отделке использованы более дорогие материалы: кожа, дерево и металл. Также в некоторых комплектациях доступны кресла с вентиляцией и регулировкой по 16 параметрам, функцией массажа и памяти на 5 разных профилей.







Фото: Jeep

В моторной линейке традиционно изменений практически никаких. Под капотом установлен уже знакомый по прошлогодней модели 3,6-литровый движок V6 мощностью 290 сил. Также можно установить 5,7-литровый Hemi V8 мощностью 357 лошадиных сил. В паре с обоими установками работает одна и та же 8-ступенчатая АКПП. Привод по умолчанию передний, в качестве опции доступен и полный.







Фото: Jeep

Список опций традиционный для базовых комплектаций: это и предупреждение о столкновении на высокой скорости с экстренным торможением, обнаружение перекрёстка, система удержания в полосе и прочее. В топовых комплектациях электронные помощники уже более продвинутые: покупателям станет доступна система автопилота 2-го уровня, система ночного видения, камера с обзором 360 градусов и система распознавания усталости водителя.







Фото: Jeep

Пока что компания *Jeep* не раскрывает ценник трехрядного *Grand Cherokee*. Он должен появиться у дилеров уже в 1-й половине 2021-го, а его стоимость будет немного выше двухрядной версии, который доступен по цене от 37 765 долларов (примерно 2,8 млн рублей по текущему курсу).







Фото: Jeep

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

*Mercedes-Benz показал 56-дюймовый «гиперэкран» для электромобилей*​Автопроизводитель Mercedes-Benz продемонстрировал новейшую разработку для полностью электрического автомобиля EQS — футуристический экран MBUX Hyperscreen огромного размера.





Панель MBUX Hyperscreen, или Mercedes-Benz User Experience, простирается через всю фронтальную часть машины: размер составляет 56 дюймов по диагонали — приблизительно 141 см. Здесь объединены функции приборного щитка, навигации, развлечений, настроек и многое другое.




По сути, в составе MBUX Hyperscreen в единое целое связаны несколько дисплеев на органических светодиодах (OLED). Поверх этих экранов располагается стекло Gorilla Glass. Специальная камера и датчик освещённости отвечают за автоматическую оптимизацию яркости.




Работа «гиперэкрана» поддерживается мощным компьютером с восьмиядерным процессором и 24 Гбайт оперативной памяти. Последняя обеспечивает высокую пропускную способность.





Предусмотрена система тактильной обратной связи. В основе её работы лежит применение двенадцати особых силовых приводов.




Ожидается, что MBUX Hyperscreen сформирует совершенно новый опыт взаимодействия водителя и переднего пассажира с автомобилем. Кроме того, такой экран выведет на новый уровень потребление контента. 


Источник:

Mercedes-Benz


----------



## Sergey566

Продолжу тему Зимы !


----------



## Sergey566

"Радость" !!!

*МВД будет аннулировать диагностические карты не прошедших ТО автомобилей*
МВД России будет аннулировать диагностические карты технического осмотра автомобилей, которые его не прошли, с 1 марта. Такие изменения содержатся в обновленной редакции федерального закона «О техническом осмотре транспортных средств и о внесении изменений в отдельные законодательные акты РФ».
Согласно новой редакции закона, отметка об аннулировании карты вносится в Единую автоматизированную информационную систему технического осмотра (ЕАИС ТО), передает «РИА Новости» в пятницу, 8 января.
Операторам, которые выдадут карту без прохождения автомобилем технического осмотра, грозит штраф от 100 тыс. до 300 тыс. рублей в соответствии со статьей КоАП «Нарушение требований законодательства в области технического осмотра транспортных средств».
Кроме того, с 1 марта изменится процедура осмотра автомобиля. Осмотр машины будет фиксироваться на видеокамеру, а снимки автомобиля будут фиксироваться в ЕАИС ТО.
Также в единую систему будут заносить дату и время начала и окончания технического осмотра, место его прохождения по координатам.
Ранее, 4 января, стало известно, что с 1 марта российским автовладельцам будут выдавать диагностические карты технического осмотра в электронном виде. Карта будет вноситься в единую систему и храниться там пять лет. Однако при желании владельцы автомобилей могут получить бумажный аналог.

Диагностические карты, фотофиксация и новые штрафы: в РФ ужесточают правила техосмотра — Смотри Mail.ru


----------



## Candellmans

Рестайлинговый Kia K900: новые изображения​На этой неделе в Сети появились свежие шпионские фотографии рестайлингового представительского седана из Кореи, на которых можно разглядеть новые особенности внешности будущей новинки.

Нынешний Kia K900 (на домашнем рынке продаётся под индексом К9) был представлен в 2018 году. Он стал наследником модели, известной у нас как Quoris. Автомобиль не может похвастаться большим объёмом продаж (например, за 2019 год в США продали всего 240 экземпляров, а за 10 месяцев 2020 года на российском рынке покупателей нашли 167 седанов), и эту ситуацию попробуют исправить с помощью рестайлинга. Тестовые образцы в камуфляже всё чаще попадают в объектив фотошпионов. 

Передняя часть пока скрыта под толстым слоем маскировочной плёнки, однако можно ожидать, что здесь произойдут существенные изменения, ведь нынешний седан имеет не слишком выразительное «лицо» и выбивается из актуального модельного ряда компании. Мы изобразили вариант с более гранёной решёткой радиатора и фарами более сложной формы.









А вот задняя часть совершенно точно получит заметные изменения, и самым важным из них станет новая оптика, состоящая из фонарей с иной светодиодной начинкой и объединяющей их узкой светящейся полосы (кстати, многим не понравились хромированные ободки вокруг фонарей на нынешнем К900, скорее всего после рестайлинга их не будет). Ниша номерного знака при этом переместится на задний бампер. Таким образом, теперь у К900 будет больше общего с родственным Genesis G90, который также сильно изменился при рестайлинге . Ещё одно видимое изменение – патрубки выхлопной системы станут чуть более крупными и получат немного изменённую форму. Кроме того, мы изобразили седан с новым логотипом бренда, представленным на этой неделе.






Пока нет информации о сколь-либо значимых изменениях по части техники, вполне вероятно, что седан сохранит нынешнюю моторную гамму. Она состоит из пары 6-цилиндровых моторов объёмом 3,3 и 3,8 литра, а также 5-литрового атмосферного V8 мощностью 413-425 л.с. в зависимости от рынка).

Премьера новинки может состояться уже в этом году






Сегодня в России К900 предлагается с двумя вариантами двигателей, базовым из которых является 249-сильный 3.3 GDI – от 3 764 900 рублей. Более мощная модификация располагает вышеупомянутым 8-цилиндровым 5.0 GDI, на нашем рынке имеющим мощность в 413 л.с. Такой вариант обойдётся 5 194 900 рублей. Все версии оснащены полным приводом. 






Между тем, в прошлом месяце появилась информация о рестайлинговом Kia Stinger для российского рынка.
седан рендеры "Колёса.ру" новинки рестайлинг KIA KIA

Kolesa.ru


----------



## Candellmans

Китайская Nio представила конкурента Tesla Model Y с автопилотом на чипах NVIDIA​
Сегодня китайская компания Nio анонсировала премиальный электромобиль ET7 с системой автопилотирования на базе суперкомпьютера Adam на чипах NVIDIA Drive Orin.







Источник изображения: Reuters​
Суперкомпьютер Adam, использующийся в электромобиле, включает в себя четыре чипа NVIDIA Drive Orin — в сумме это 48 ядер Cortex-A78, 256 тензорных ядер для работы искусственного интеллекта и 8096 ядер CUDA. Всё это вкупе образует 68 миллиардов транзисторов. Эта вычислительная система нужна для работы автопилота, который, по заявлению Nio, превосходит систему автономного вождения компании Tesla.






Источник изображения: NVIDIA​Первые два чипа NVIDIA Drive Orin занимаются обработкой информации, снимаемой с датчиков автомобиля. Они способны обработать до 8 гигабайт данных в секунду. Третий Orin является резервным чипом для обеспечения безопасности, на случай, если что-то пойдёт не так в работе первых двух. Четвёртый чип занимается обучением искусственного интеллекта на ходу, чтобы адаптировать систему автопилотирования в соответствии с индивидуальными настройками и окружающей обстановкой. 

Как отмечает NVIDIA в своём пресс-релизе, такая вычислительная система, вкупе с 33 внешними датчиками, предназначенными для захвата обстановки вокруг автомобиля, способна дать возможность автономно перемещаться машине из точки А в точку Б без какого-либо вмешательства водителя.

В число датчиков, которыми оснащён автомобиль, входит одиннадцать 8-мегапиксельных фотосенсоров Aquila Sensinc (для сравнения, у электромобилей Tesla разрешение фотодатчиков составляет всего 1,2 Мпикс) и датчик LIDAR с лазером 1550 нм и углом обзора 120 градусов и дальностью действия до 500 метров.

_«Разработанные в NIO собственные алгоритмы беспилотного вождения, работающие на четырех самых лучших в отрасли процессорах Nvidia Orin, обеспечивают беспрецедентную производительность — более квадриллиона операций в секунду»,_ — рассказывает генеральный директор Nio Уильям Ли.






Источник изображения: NIO​
Как отмечает Reuters, Nio ET7 является своеобразным китайским аналогом Tesla Model Y. На презентации генеральный директор Nio Уильям Ли заявил, что электромобиль будет иметь запас хода более 1000 км. Nio ET7 оснащён электроустановкой мощностью 480 кВт, что даёт 653 л.с, которые разгоняют автомобиль до 100 км/ч за 3,9 сек. У владельцев машины на территории Китая будет возможность заехать на специальную станцию по замене батареи и вместо подзарядки просто заменить разряженный аккумулятор на новый.






Источник изображения: NIO​
Поставки Nio ET7 должны начаться в конце 2022 года. Стоимость электромобиля в комплекте с батареей ёмкостью 70 кВт·ч составляет $69 тыс без учёта субсидий. В эту сумму входит пожизненная гарантия, возможность пользования услугами станций по замене аккумуляторов и некое обслуживание за городом. Есть также возможность приобрести Nio ET7 без батарей за $58 тыс, но в таком случае придётся платить подписку ($151 в месяц) за взятие в аренду аккумуляторов. Автопилот тоже работает по подписке, за пользование им владельцу придётся раскошелиться на $105 в месяц.

Источник:

Reuters


----------



## Sergey566

*В России начал действовать новый штраф для водителей*

Новое нарушение обойдется россиянам в минимум в полторы тысячи рублей

В России вступил в силу федеральный закон, вводящий штрафы за неоплату проезда по платной автодороге.

Документ опубликован на официальном интернет-портале правовой информации. Он дополняет Кодекс об административных правонарушениях новой статьей «Неисполнение обязанности по внесению платы за проезд транспортных средств по платным автомобильным дорогам, платным участкам автомобильных дорог».

За подобное нарушение водители легковых автомобилей должны будут заплатить штраф в полторы тысячи рублей, водители автобусов и грузовиков — в пять тысяч.

При этом те, кто оплатит штраф в течение 20 дней с момента вынесения постановления, освобождаются от ответственности, а дело о нарушении прекращается.


----------



## Candellmans

Стало известно, на чём раньше ездили покупатели спорткара Chevrolet Corvette​












Chevrolet Corvette C8

Согласно данным издания *GM Authority*, cо ссылкой на брифинг концерна *General Motors*, статистика продаж нового *Chevrolet Corvette* указывает на то, что покупатели модели американского бренда чаще всего пересаживаются на нее после заднемоторного Porsche 911. Большинство покупателей в США пересели с *Porsche 911* на *Corvette*. При этом стоимость автомобилей серьезно различается. В Америке за базовый 911 Carrera придется выложить 100 500 долларов, а вот за *Corvette С8* просят лишь 60 000 долларов.







Chevrolet Corvette C8

Нельзя не отметить, что примерно 80% покупателей *Corvette* останавливают свой выбор на дорогих модификациях *2LT* и *3LT*, стоимость которых начинается с 68 000 долларов. Но разница кроется и в производительности.







Chevrolet Corvette C8

*Corvette* поставляется с безальтернативным 6,2-литровым *V8* мощностью 502 л.с., а вот 3,0-литровый двигатель на 911 Carrera выдает 385 л.с. Версия *911 Carrera S* мощностью 450 л.с. ближе по характеристикам к *Corvette*, но вот ее стоимость составляет уже 116 450 долларов.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Koenigsegg One: на трассе Нюрбунгринг​


----------



## Candellmans

Mercedes S65 AMG Coupe


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

Вот эта мне нравится !!


----------



## Candellmans

Возвращение к истокам: вазовский внедорожник получил новое, но знакомое имя​






Модель, которая изначально называлась «Нива», была переименована в «4x4» около 15 лет назад. Теперь эта Lada вернулась к «старому» наименованию.

История отечественного внедорожника, выпускаемого на заводе в Тольятти, насчитывает уже 44 года (серийное производство стартовало 5 апреля 1977 года). Этот автомобиль повышенной проходимости имеет несущий кузов и постоянный полный привод. Любопытно, что за время существования модели её «начинка», а также внешность остались практически нетронутыми.







Изначально автомобиль с индексом ВАЗ-2121 получил название «Нива». В какой-то момент в компании приступили к разработке второго поколения модели, однако этот проект впоследствии был передан СП GM-Avtovaz, также в 2001 году АВТОВАЗ передал этому совместному предприятию права на торговое имя Niva – так на свет появился внедорожник Chevrolet Niva.

До 2006 года автомобили марок Лада и «Шеви» выпускались параллельно, а затем отечественному «вездеходу» пришлось сменить имя на мало узнаваемое «4x4». С ним модель просуществовала до сих пор, однако сегодня, 11 января 2021-го, АВТОВАЗ объявил о возвращении знакомого наименования: теперь внедорожник с ретро-дизайном будет продаваться как Lada Niva Legend.







Приставка «Legend» понадобилась из-за того, что под «родную крышу» вернулась так называемая Нива-2. Дело в том, что американский концерн General Motors продал российскому партнёру свою долю в СП GM-Avtovaz, в итоге «Шниву» начали выпускать с ладьёй вместо «галстука-бабочки», а в конце прошлого года компания представила рестайлинговую версию, которая тоже получила свою приставку к названию – Lada Niva Travel.







«Легендарная» версия получила не только «новое-старое» название, но и иные накладки вытяжной вентиляции на задних стойках. Судя по отчёту компании о результатах дорожных испытаний, максимальное снижение шумов при интенсивном разгоне составило 3,7 дБА, а также 2,2 дБА при движении с постоянными скоростями до 120 км/ч.

На официальном сайте Lada название модели уже сменили. Ценник трёхдверной версии стартует с отметки 587 900 рублей, а за пятидверный внедорожник просят минимум 630 900 рублей. Все версии оснащаются только одним вариантом мотора – бензиновым 83-сильным восьмиклапанным двигателем объёмом 1,7 литра (129 Нм). В пару к нему предлагается безальтернативная пятиступенчатая механическая коробка передач.

Несмотря на солидный возраст, модель по-прежнему пользуется весьма высоким спросом в РФ. Так, за неполный прошлый год (с января по ноябрь) дилеры реализовали 26 203 Lada 4x4, что на 10% меньше, чем годом ранее. Этот спад примерно такой же, как и у российского авторынка в целом. 
Внедорожник находится на 12 месте в списке самых востребованных автомобилей и замыкает первую пятёрку в рейтинге самых популярных SUV в стране.
внедорожник Россия авторынок бизнес Lada Lada 4x4


----------



## Candellmans

Lexus представил очень черную спецверсию купе LC 500​






Компания Lexus каждый год представляет спецверсию купе LC 500 Inspiration, которая выходит ограниченным тиражом. В этот раз производитель не стал изменять своим традициям и представил очень чёрную версию модели с элементами дизайна из карбона и переработанным интерьером. Такой автомобиль выпустят ограниченным в количестве 100 экземпляров.







Lexus LC 500 Inspiration

Представленный *LC 500 Inspiration* окрашен в цвет *Dark Obsidian*. Внешний вид черного купе дополняют карбоновая крыша и задний спойлер. Дополняют образ черные 21-дюймовые кованые колёсные диски.







Lexus LC 500 Inspiration

Салон нового *Inspiration* выполнен все в том же черном цвете. Здесь имеются спортивные кресла с обивкой из темной алькантары и коричневыми кожаными вставками. Кроме того, в интерьере используются декоративные вставки из карбона.







Lexus LC 500 Inspiration

В оснащение этого *LC 500 Inspiration* входит аудиосистема с 13 динамиками мощностью 915 ватт и ключ-карта Smart Access. Каждый экземпляр модели имеет табличку, где указано название серии.







Lexus LC 500 Inspiration

Под капотом нового *LC 500 Inspiration* находится стандартный для модели 5,0-литровый V8 мощностью 471 л.с. (539 Нм). Двигатель сочетается с 10-ступенчатой АКПП. заднеприводное купе способно ускоряться с места до 100 км/ч всего за 4,4 секунды.







Lexus LC 500 Inspiration

По традиции производитель выпустит всего 100 эксклюзивных купе. Стоимость автомобиля пока не сообщается.

Тарантас News


----------



## Sergey566

*АвтоВАЗ собирается повысить цены на весь модельный ряд уже с 15 января.* Лады прибавят по 2-5%. Подорожание не затронет только Niva.

Информацию о переписанных ценниках распространила «Лада.онлайн» со ссылкой на источник в сбытовой сети.

В среднем цены вырастут на 10-20 тысяч рублей. Вот обновленный прайс-лист на базовые версии некоторых моделей:

Lada Vesta — 703 900 рублей (+27 000);
Lada Granta — 499 900 рублей (+11 000);
Lada Xray — 679 900 рублей (+19 000);
Lada Largus универсал — 669 900 рублей (+15 000);
Lada Niva Legend — 599 900 рублей (+12 000).

Читать полностью: С 15 января Лады заметно подорожают 
Drom.ru — всероссийский автомобильный портал


----------



## Candellmans

Обновлённый Volkswagen Polo: первые изображения​13.01.2021 977  0 0





Вчера в Сети появились шпионские фотоснимки обновлённого хэтчбека, на которых уже видно, что модель достаточно существенно изменится внешне. Онлайн-журнал «Колёса.ру» представил, как будет выглядеть автомобиль.

Пятидверный хэтчбек Polo шестого поколения производится с 2017 года. Модель представлена на рынках Европы, Южной Америки, Южной Африки, Австралии и Китая. До нашей страны автомобиль не добрался, вместо него под именем Polo продаётся переработанный лифтбек Skoda Rapid предыдущего поколения. В ближайшее время глобальный Поло ожидает рестайлинг, и он принесёт заметное обновление внешнего вида. Хэтчбек получит фары новой формы, перекликающиеся со старшим Гольфом восьмого поколения. Визуально они будут объединены хромированным молдингом, расположенным в нижней части решётки радиатора, сама же решётка станет более узкой.








Самые заметные изменения произойдут сзади, где появятся новые более крупные фонари, их часть теперь будет располагаться на крышке багажника – здесь также можно увидеть схожесть с новым Golf. Также изменится проём крышки багажника: в нижней части от станет более широким. Кроме того, можно рассчитывать на небольшое обновление дизайна заднего бампера.







Пока нет достоверной информации о том, какие изменения произойдут под капотом. Скорее всего, моторная гамма по большей части останется прежней: хэтчбек предлагает широкий выбор двигателей, начиная с 65-сильного 1.0 MPI и вплоть до 200-сильной модели GTI с мотором 2.0 TSI. В качестве трансмиссии используются пяти- и шестиступенчатые механические коробки, а также 7-ступенчатый «робот» DSG с двумя сцеплениями.

Премьера новинки ожидается в течение этого года.


Сегодня в России под именем Polo, как уже говорилось, представлен совершенно другой автомобиль. Цены на лифтбек начинаются с отметки в 907 900 рублей (1.6 МТ, 90 л.с.). Более мощный 110-сильный вариант с «автоматом» обойдётся минимум в 1 042 900 рублей. Есть также 125-сильная модификация с турбомотором 1.4 TSI и коробкой DSG – её можно приобрести за 1 164 900 руб.
Источник: Kolesa.ru
Previous
Kolesa.ru


----------



## Candellmans

Универсал ВАЗ-2102 после модернизации выставили на продажу за 1,5 млн рублей​






В Москве выставили на продажу необычный универсал ВАЗ-2102 1984 года выпуска, пробег машины на данный момент составляет всего 10 километров. Соответствующее объявление появилось на портале Авто.ру. Автомобиль оценили в 1,5 млн рублей.







фото: Авто.ру

Как уточняет автор объявления, этот *ВАЗ-2102* был куплен в 2019 году в Крыму в идеальном состоянии у первого и единственного ее владельца. В течение года машина строилась как выставочный проект.







фото: Авто.ру

Так, кузов советского универсала окрасили в коричневый цвет, который может меняться в зависимости от освещения. Крыша у автомобиля цвета «топлёное молоко», а багажный отсек отделан деревом. Кроме того, *ВАЗ-2102* получил редкие разноширокие колесные диски *SSR MK-1* и четырехконтурную подвеску.







фото: Авто.ру

Оригинальный коричневый салон остался нетронутым, он в идеальном состоянии. При этом зеркало заднего вида нынешний владелец установил от «Волги». Селектор КПП имеет отделку хромом.







фото: Авто.ру

Под капотом этого универсала находится мотор от *ВАЗ-2103* при этом блок и масляный поддон окрашены в цвет кузова. В паре с двигателем работает 5-ступенчатая МКПП с рядом *R1*. Также в универсале установлены новые помпа, радиатор, стартер и генератор.







фото: Авто.ру

Как уточняет продавец, автомобиль на ходу и стоит на учете. Автомобиль находится в Москве и хранится в тёплом гараже загородного дома.


----------



## Candellmans

В России продают лимузин Mercedes-Maybach Pullman S 650 за 58 млн рублей​






На портале Auto.ru продают немецкий лимузин по рекордно высокой цене.







Фото: Auto.ru

В России выставили на продажу лимузин в двухцветном кузове — *Mercedes-Maybach Pullman S 650*. Без учёта скидок стоимость этого автомобиля составляет 58 млн 043 тыс. 592 рубля, его продаёт один из московских дилеров. Отмечается, что это самый дорогой лимузин марки *Mercedes-Benz*, выставленный на портале Auto.ru.







Фото: Auto.ru

Исполнение Pullman предусматривает увеличение длины кузова стандартного *Mercedes-Maybach S-класса* более чем на метр. Так, длина представленного автомобиля составляет более 6,5 метров. Кресла для задних пассажиров сконструированы по образцу сидений кресел первого класса в самолётах.







Фото: Auto.ru

Кроме того, для задних пассажиров имеет собственная медиасистема с двумя парами беспроводных наушников, теплозащитное остекление и складываемые столики. Также в оснащении лимузина есть подъёмная перегородка в салоне, сиденья повышенной комфортности для водителя и переднего пассажира. Салон *Mercedes-Maybach Pullman S 650* выполнен с использованием полуанилиновой кожи в сочетании оттенков «бежевый шёлк» и «морская бездна».







Фото: Auto.ru
Кузов лимузина также выполнен в двухцветном решении:* «Синий антрацит»* и *«Серебристый арагонит»*. Автомобиль может похвастаться 20-дюймовыми колёсными дисками специального дизайна и спортивной подвеской от *AMG*, оснащённой технологией *Magic Body Control*.







Фото: Auto.ru
В оснащении лимузина находится 6,0-литровый 12-цилиндровый двигатель с двойным турбонаддувом, который выдаёт 630 л.с. В паре с ним трудится 7-скоростной «автомат» и задний привод.

Тарантас News


----------



## Candellmans

Гоночное подразделение итальянского бренда расскажет об успехах в соревнованиях в новом digital-формате.​
*Лондон, 13 января 2021 года*. У Lamborghini Squadra Corse, гоночного подразделения итальянского производителя роскошных спортивных автомобилей, появился свой канал на Motorsport.tv – цифровой OTT-платформе сети Motorsport, которая уже объединяет многие автобренды и представителей мира автогонок.

Недавно «Ламборгини» в очередной раз подтвердила свою репутацию победами в «24 часах Дейтоны», «12 часах Себринга» и международных соревнованиях класса GT, организованных SRO. Запуск канала на Motorsport.tv означает, что теперь фанаты смогут заглянуть за кулисы этих событий, а также клиентских гонок марки.

Контент с монокубковых серий Lamborghini Super Trofeo, проходящих в Европе, Азии и США, станет доступен 56-миллионной аудитории Motorsport Network. Сеть, используя свои инструменты, позволит Lamborghini донести до болельщиков по всему миру эксклюзивные материалы, а также расширить охват и обзавестись новыми фанатами.




blob:https://motorsport.tv/f51382f7-e94b-4450-ac04-371db1272f17

Lamborghini – уже четвертая автомобильная марка, присоединившаяся к Motorsport.tv за последние полгода. OTT-платформа становится все более популярной площадкой для всех заинтересованных сторон, желающих нарастить присутствие в цифровом пространстве.

*Джорджио Санна*, глава автоспортивного подразделения Lamborghini: _«С учетом последних успехов нашего бренда в гонках мы считаем, что сейчас – идеальное время для запуска канала. Охват Motorsport Network дает возможность рассказать историю Lamborghini новой аудитории. Мы ожидаем рост интереса к присутствию марки в мире автоспорта и к нашим чемпионатам Super Trofeo в частности»_.

*Джеймс Аллен*, президент Motorsport Network: _«Lamborghini – самобытный бренд, способный определять будущее. Они обеспечивают клиентам уникальный опыт и на обычных дорогах, и на гоночных трассах – и фанатам будет, на что посмотреть. Контент, которым компания поделится на своем канале, будет встроен в плеер Motorsport.tv для максимально широкого распространения»_.

Мotor1


----------



## Sergey566

И так бывает !


----------



## Candellmans

Эксклюзивную «Волгу», построенную немцами, выставили на продажу за 7 миллионов рублей​На Авто.ру появилось объявление о продаже необычного автомобиля, который является гибридом седана Mercedes-Benz CLS 55 AMG и ГАЗ-21.







Фото: Авто.ру

Эксклюзивная «Волга» была выставлена на продажу на Авто.ру за 7 000 000 рублей. Заряженный седан *Mercedes-Benz CLS 55 AMG* первого поколения был стилизован под советскую модель *ГАЗ-21*.







Фото: Авто.ру

От «Волги» автомобиль получил оптику, подфарники и фонари. Также на автомобиле установлены бамперы, капот и крышка багажника в стиле *ГАЗ-21*. Салон и подкапотное пространство было решено оставить от *Mercedes-Benz*.







Фото: Авто.ру

В описании объявления указано, что автомобиль был создан немецкой компанией *GAD* *Motors* и автомобиль эксплуатировался в Испании. Вместе с автомобилем поставляется полный пакет документов от НАМИ и МАМИ, ведь без них машину не получится легально поставить на учет в российской ГИБДД.







Фото: Авто.ру

Год выпуска исходного *Mercedes-Benz CLS 55 AMG* не указан. В объявлении машина указана как «Волга» 1959 года выпуска с 80-сильным мотором. На самом деле под капотом авто установлен компрессорный *V8* от *CLS 55 AMG*, который выдает мощность 476 л.с., однако продавец указывает отдачу в 600 л.с.

Тарантас News


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

Candellmans написал(а):


> Эксклюзивная «Волга» была выставлена на продажу на Авто.ру за 7 000 000 рублей. Заряженный седан *Mercedes-Benz CLS 55 AMG* первого поколения был стилизован под советскую модель *ГАЗ-21*.


Candellmans, знай наших


----------



## Candellmans

Brat написал(а):


> Candellmans, знай наших


В России тоже не плохая версия есть,на базе BMW,по моему для Путина делали,точно не помню,могу наврать


----------



## Candellmans

Brat написал(а):


> Candellmans, знай наших


Нашёл купе


----------



## Candellmans

Производство экстремального Dodge Durango Hellcat завершится в июне​







Американский автопроизводитель намерен прекратить серийный выпуск кроссовера Durango Hellcat в июне.







Dodge Durango Hellcat

Напомним, что после премьеры хардкорного кроссовера *Dodge Durango SRT Hellcat* производитель объявил, что автомобиль в данной модификации будет выпускаться лишь в течение 2021 года. Данное ограничение не касается количества выпущенных экземпляров автомобиля. В 2022 году автомобиль не будут выпускать из-за перспективных экологических норм, которым не соответствует выхлоп компрессорного *V8 Durango SRT* *Hellcat*.







Dodge Durango Hellcat

Издание Mopar Insiders сообщает, что выпуск модификации *Durango SRT Hellcat* будет завершен в июле текущего года.







Dodge Durango Hellcat

На данный момент автопроизводитель не сообщает сведений о планируемом тираже самого мощного в мире кроссовера. Напомним, что ранее ожидалось, что на заводе в штате Мичиган будет выпущено не более 2 тыс. экземпляров модели. В *Dodge* рассматривают возможность увеличения объема производства из-за огромного спроса на кроссовер.







Dodge Durango Hellcat

Под капотом *Durango SRT Hellcat* располагается 6,2-литровый *V8* мощностью 720 л.с. С места до 100 км/ч кроссовер разгоняется за 3,5 секунды. В США за *Durango SRT Hellcat* просят 80 995 долларов, что составляет примерно 5 960 000 рублей по текущему курсу.

Тарантас News


----------



## Candellmans

Появились подробности о новом кроссовере BMW​Как сообщает издание AutoBild со ссылкой на собственные источники в компании BMW, новинка дебютирует в 2023 году.







Актуальный BMW X2

Так, стало известно, что новый компактный кроссовер* BMW X2* будет базироваться на новой модульной платформе, которая предусматривает, кроме всего прочего, использование электрического силового агрегата. Кроссовер получит на выбор линейку традиционных моторов, включая подключаемые гибридные, а электродвигатели, вероятнее всего, станут прерогативой отдельной модели, которая будет называться *iX2*.







Актуальный BMW X2

Также известно, что *BMW X2* нового поколения вырастет в габаритах. Базовым для модели станет передний привод, а система полного привода *xDrive* будет устанавливаться в качестве опции. Дебют нового *BMW X2* должен состояться в 2023 году.







Актуальный BMW X2

При этом в 2022 году должен быть представлен кроссовер* Х1* нового поколения, который разделит с новым* Х2* модульное шасси и силовые агрегаты. Предстоящие* Х1* и *Х2*, судя по шпионским снимкам, обзаведутся новым оформление передней части в стилистике обновлённого кроссовера* Х7* и будущего седана* 7-Series* с двухэтажной головной оптикой.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Sergey566

Mercedes W 140 классика и ностальгия






https://avtoexperts.ru/article/merce...zen.yandex.com


----------



## Theriollaria

Sergey566 написал(а):


> Mercedes W 140 классика и ностальгия
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://avtoexperts.ru/article/merce...zen.yandex.com


Познавательно.


----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Candellmans

Появилась информации о новом электрокаре Rolls-Royce Silent Shadow​





Издание Autocar поделилось некоторыми подробностями о первом электромобиле компании Rolls-Royce.






Первый раз об электрификации своей модельной линейки бренд *Rolls-Royce* сообщил в 2017 году. Тогда представитель марки отметил, что компания намерена пропустить этап с частичной электрификацией автомобилей в виде гибридов и сразу перейти к выпуску электрокаров. В конце 2020 года марка *Rolls-Royce* получила патент на новую модель с наименованием *Silver Shadow*. Новинка своим внешним дизайном будет повторять концепт-кар *103EX*, представленный в 2016 году.

Как пишет *«Центральная служба новостей»*, техническая часть *Rolls-Royce Silent Shadow* будет заимствована от электрического кроссовера *BMW iX* либо будущего флагмана баварской компании — *BMW i7*. Однако пока, прототип *Rolls-Royce EV* применяется для тестирования электрической трансмиссии.






Отмечается, что первые данные о новом проекте *Rolls-Royce* по разработке роскошной полностью электрической модели, появятся ближе к концу 2021 года. А выход на рынок новинки может состояться только через несколько лет.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Обновлённая Audi A8: первые изображения​






Представительский флагман немецкого бренда готовится к плановому рестайлингу, а пока мы, пользуясь последними шпионскими фотографиями, представили, как изменится внешний вид седана.

Audi A8 нынешнего (четвёртого по счёту) поколения, имеющая заводской индекс D5, выпускается с 2017 года. Подходит время для планового обновления модели, и тестовые образцы всё чаще попадаются в объектив фотошпионов. Несмотря на камуфляжную плёнку, уже можно разглядеть немало деталей рестайлингового флагмана, и большая их часть расположена спереди. Автомобиль получит новую решётку радиатора как по форме (в нижней части она станет чуть шире), так и по наполнению – запечатлённые фотошпионами образцы имеют оригинальный рисунок своего рода сетки, не перекликающийся с другими моделями Audi. Ещё одно существенное изменение – фары новой Г-образной формы, почти один-в-один как у новой А3. В верхней части вдоль кромки капота расположится ряд четырёхугольных светодиодных элементов, выполняющих роль как дневных ходовых огней, так и указателей поворота. Также появится новый передний бампер с изменённой формой боковых элементов.







Сбоку, скорее всего, никаких изменений не произойдёт. Сзади же, судя по шпионским фотографиям, появятся новые фонари с иными светодиодными сегментами в центральной части (вероятно, их дизайн можно будет изменять в настройках мультимедийной системы). Узкая светодиодная полоса, объединяющая фонари, из сплошной превратится в прерывистую, при этом не станет пунктирной, как на новой Kia K5. Задний бампер пока скрыт камуфляжной плёнкой, и никаких изменений не наблюдается, есть вероятность, что он не подвергнется обновлению.







Флагманский седан сохранит широкую гамму моторов, при этом станет больше гибридных модификаций. Он может стать последней моделью компании с 6-литровым двигателем W12 под капотом. Кроме того, как сообщают наши коллеги из motor1.com, может появиться люксовая версия седана, которая получит приставку Horch (немецкая автомобилестроительная компания, основанная в 1904 году Августом Хорьхом, он же основал и Audi пятью годами позже) и станет конкурентом модели Mercedes-Maybach S-Class. 
Премьера новинки ожидается в течение этого года.
Previous

Сегодня в России цены на Audi A8 начинаются с отметки в 7 020 000 рублей (45 TDI, 249 л.с.). Вариант с длинной базой обойдётся на 839 тысяч дороже. Самый доступный бензиновый вариант 55 TFSI (340 л.с.) с короткой базой оценивается в 7 160 000 рублей (за длинную базу прибавка точно такая же). На вершине гаммы – спортивная модификация S8 с 4-литровым бензиновым V8 TFSI мощностью 571 л.с., стоимость такого автомобиля составит минимум 11 430 000 рублей. Все варианты оснащены полным приводом quattro и «автоматом».

Кстати, в конце прошлого года обновлённый кроссовер Audi Q5 обзавёлся купеобразной версией с приставкой Sportback. 
седан 

Колёса.ру


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## JonyDEpp

Pablowich написал(а):


> Кто знает, где в Киеве есть хорошее СТО по ремонту генератора на додж челенджер ?


Я заезжаю на СТО куратор.юа. И вижу там постоянно масл кары. Думаю, могут решить твою проблему: Ремонт генераторов в Киеве, цена  Автосервис «Куратор.ЮА»


----------



## Sandor

@JonyDEpp, здравствуйте!

Прочтите, пожалуйста, правила нашего форума, особенно пункт 3.13. Пока устное предупреждение.


----------



## Candellmans

BMW представила мотоцикл с огромными «ноздрями»​






Концепт BMW R 18 был разработан при участии BMW Motorrad и Kingston Custom.







Фото: пресс-служба BMW

Компании *BMW Motorrad* и *Kingston Custom* представили концептуальный мотоцикл, который получил название *BMW R 18*. Глава *Kingston Custom*, Дирк Олеркинг, сообщил, что рама оригинальной модели *R 188* не менялась. Кроме того, оригинальными оставили подвеску мотоцикла и бак.
Самой сложной частью концепта *BMW R 18* стал обтекатель с вытянутыми воздухоотводными отверстиями с вертикальными ламелями: то есть, это интерпретация фирменных «ноздрей» баварской марки. В обтекатель интегрировали светодиодную фару, поворотники для мотоцикла взяли из коллекции *Kellermann*, а седло — из каталога аксессуаров ателье *Kingston Custom*.







Фото: пресс-служба BMW

«Я очень много размышлял над этим творением. Мои мотоциклы всегда передают душу, шарм и характер. Это уникальные экземпляры, поэтому они требуют большого внимания и скрупулёзного подхода. Когда я решаю, какая концепция дизайна главенствующая, то в голове появляется бесконечный поток визуализаций, и тогда я берусь за наброски, и рисую, пока не пойму, что это именно то, что я хотел создать», — сообщил Дирк Олеркинг, глава* Kingston Custom*.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Sergey566

ДТП !!!


----------



## Candellmans

Объявлена российская цена кроссовера Audi RS Q8​
Автор: ПАВЕЛ ПАВЛОВ, Редактор
24.01.2021 08:32
Прием предварительных заказов на Audi RS Q8 в России был открыт еще в декабре прошлого года, но только сейчас назвали цену новинки.






Audi RS Q8
Так, стартовая стоимость нового «заряженного» *Audi RS Q8* составит в России 10 млн 240 тыс. рублей. Новый *Audi RS Q8* отличается от стандартной модели агрессивным видом радиаторной решётки с габаритным воздухозаборником, иными бамперами, имеющими контрастные карбоновые акценты, а также выраженным диффузором, большими 22- и 23-дюймовыми дисками и фирменными патрубками выхлопной системы семейства* RS*. Также кроссовер получили отличительные шильдики и иной цвет зеркал, а в качестве опции для авто будут предлагаться матричные фары.




Audi RS Q8
В оснащении нового *Audi RS Q8* будет находиться гибридный силовой агрегат, знакомый по универсалу *RS6* и лифтбеку *RS7*. Речь идёт о 4,0-литровом моторе *V8* с двойным наддувом, который трудится вместе с 48-вольтовым стартер-генератором и 8-скоростной АКПП. Итоговая производительность гибрида достигает 600 л.с. и 800 Нм крутящего момента. Скорость 100 км/ч «заряженный» кроссовер набирает за 3,8 секунды.




Audi RS Q8
Салон нового *Audi RS Q8* можно отличить от интерьера *RS6* только по дверным картам, сиденьям и оформлению центрального тоннеля. Приборная цифровая панель имеет 12,3-дюймовый экран, на котором отображаются все рабочие показатели автомобиля. А медиасистема и климатическая установка регулируются за счёт 10,1-дюймового дисплея, который расположен сверху, и 8,6-дюймого экрана, находящегося на уровне коленей.




Audi RS Q8
Базовая версия *Audi RS Q8 *включает в себя матричные фары, комбинированную обивку кресел, 4-зонный климат-контроль, электропривод пятой двери, виртуальную приборную панель, проекционный дисплей, аудиосистему* Bang & Olufsen* и другие функции. Также предоставляется широкий выбор различных опций. Например, панорамная крыша стоит 110 тыс. рублей, обивка салона настоящей кожей — 447 тыс. рублей, камера ночного видения — 152 тыс. рублей, а углерод-керамические тормоза — 600 тыс. рублей.


----------



## Sergey566

Неликвид: Шикарные автомобили, которые никто не покупал(((

https://mag.auto.ru/article/carsalef...zen.yandex.com


----------



## Candellmans

Автомобиль построенный для Коби Брайанта будет выставлен на аукционе Goldin Auctions.





Chevrolet Impala. Фото: Goldin Auctions

Специалисты West Coast Customs взяли за основу *Chevrolet Impala* 1963 года выпуска и превратили ее в лоурайдер. Автомобиль принадлежал знаменитому баскетболисту Коби Брайанту. Тюнингованная *Impala* оценивается примерно в 250 тыс. долларов, что составляет почти 19 млн рублей по текущему курсу.





Chevrolet Impala. Фото: Goldin Auctions

Лоурайдер был сделан по заказу жены Брайанта в качестве подарка ему на Рождество. Специалисты West Coast Customs окрасили автомобиль в сине-фиолетовый цвет, заменили все стекла, восстановили хромированные элементы экстерьера, а также полностью отреставрировали двигатель *V8* и установили гидравлическую подвеску.





Chevrolet Impala. Фото: Goldin Auctions

Салон автомобиля также был полностью переработан и украшен кристаллами Сваровски, место для которых нашлось на обивках дверей и даже на полу. Кроме того, в салоне нашлось место продвинутой аудиосистеме.







Chevrolet Impala. Фото: Goldin Auctions

После постройки автомобиль проехал около 40 тыс. километров. Коби Брайант, погибший в авиакатастрофе в начале прошлого года, использовал машину в период с 2006 по 2013 годы и в 2014 году *Impala* была продана на аукционе.







Chevrolet Impala. Фото: Goldin Auctions

На данный момент машина находится в штате Индиана. Торги завершатся 30 января. Сейчас максимальная ставка на автомобиль составляет 130 тыс. долларов (около 10 млн рублей).

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

В Сети появились новые подробности о Toyota Prius следующего поколения​







Нынешнее, 4-е поколение Toyota Prius (XW50) выпускается с 2015-го. С учётом того, что его предшественники держались на конвейере по 6 лет, дело идёт к анонсу новой модели. Пока подробности держатся в секрете, но японский сайт Mag-X опубликовал кое-какие подробности со ссылкой на источники в концерне.








Toyota Prius XW50

По информации ресурса, в 5-м поколении, как и в нынешнем, *Prius* будет базироваться на модульной платформе *TNGA-C*. При этом кузов для модели создают с нуля — экстерьер у нее станет более агрессивным.







Toyota Prius XW50
Исторически так сложилось, что семейство *Prius* либо обладает нейтральным стилем, либо уходит в сторону неординарности, однако агрессия никогда не читалась в облике этой линейки гибридов. Но появление *Mirai II* доказало, что *Toyota* сменила подход: если 1-е поколение водородомобиля выглядело футуристично, но неуклюже, то во втором модель принципиально сменила парадигму и уже по духу напоминает спортседаны. Аналогичные метаморфозы произойдут и с семейством *Prius*, пишет Drom.ru.







Toyota Prius XW50
При этом не исключено, что отдельными элементами новинка будет напоминать концепт *Toyota LQ* 2019-го.







Toyota LQ
Существенные изменения намечаются и по части начинки. Если более 20 лет назад гибридный авто был в диковинку, то сегодня им никого не удивишь. Более того, *Prius* уже давно страдает от внутренней конкуренции с другими моделями, в том числе с *Corolla Hybrid*. Высока вероятность, что *Prius* уже в базовой версии получит батарею увеличенной ёмкости с поддержкой внешней зарядки. К тому же ожидается и полностью электрическая модификация. Дата выхода новинки пока не анонсирована.





Toyota LQ
*Что то я не понял?*


----------



## Candellmans

Тизер нового Lotus Type 131

Компания* Lotus* представила тизер нового спорткара и подтвердила, что в скором времени уберёт из своего модельного ряда автомобили *Elise*, *Exige* и* Evora*. Напомним, что двухдверка *Elise* производится с 1995 года, *Exige* — c 2000 года, а *Evora* — c 2005 года. Как стало известно, все они уйдут на покой одновременно: выпуск данных спорткаров прекратится в 2021 году с одновременным началом опытного производства полностью новой модели *Lotus Type 131*.







Lotus Evora

Исходя из тизерного изображения можно предположить, что у нового спорткара *Lotus Type 131* будет три разных версии. По неофициальной информации, все они будут гибридными, с мотором *V6* в основе и с общей отдачей около 500 л.с. Кроме этого, им прочат только 2-местную компоновку салона и довольно большой багажник по меркам нынешних моделей. Во внешнем дизайне спорткар *Lotus Type 131* будет напоминать электрическую модель *Evija*, но главное то, что он будет знаменовать конец эпохи топливных моторов, ведь все последующие за ним модели марки будут электрическими.







Lotus Evija

Выпуск нового семейства спорткаров *Lotus* — часть стратегического плана под названием *Vision80*. Документ предусматривает обновление предприятия в английском Хетеле, расширение штата работников и инвестиции в размере 100 млн фунтов стерлингов. Кроме этого, бренд* Lotus* намерен выйти в новые рыночные сегменты: вероятно, речь идет о кроссовере. С помощью компании* Geely*, которой сейчас принадлежит марка *Lotus*, англичане перейдут на электрифицированные силовые агрегаты и внедрят продвинутые технологии помощи водителю.

Тарантас News


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Рассекречена самая мощная версия спортивного седана BMW M5​





Седан BMW M5 в версии Competition Sport будет на 35 л.с. мощнее и на 70 кг легче стандартного M5.





BMW M5 CS
Издание AutoHome ссылается на неофициальные данные о том, что *BMW M5* получит версию *Competition Sport*. Также были опубликованы первые изображения грядущей новинки. Автопроизводитель обещал провести премьеру модели в январе.







BMW M5 CS
*BMW M5* в версии *CS* получит ряд новых аэродинамических элементов. Экстерьер автомобиля украсит спойлер на крышке багажника, диффузор на бампере, оригинальная решетка радиатора с матовым оформлением, а также несколько иной капот с воздухозаборниками.







BMW M5 CS
Также появились сведения о том, что *BMW M5 CS* оборудуют уникальными колесными дисками, красными суппортами, а также головной оптикой с желтыми светодиодными вставками, которые должны вызывать ассоциации с «большим автоспортом».
В салоне *M5 CS* появятся спортивные сиденья *M Sport* с интегрированными подголовниками, рулевое колесо *M*, отделанное алькантарой. Опционально будут предлагаться М-кресла, обтянутые кожей *merino*.







BMW M5 CS
Под капотом седана будет располагаться наддувный 4,4-литровый *V8*, мощность которого увеличат до 635 л.с. (стандартный *M5* выдает 600 л.с., а *M5 Competition* — 625 л.с). Также двигатель дооснастят оригинальной выхлопной системой. Массу автомобиля уменьшат на 70 кг, однако каким образом удастся снизить вес не сообщают. Снижение веса и увеличение мощности позволит увеличить динамику автомобиля. На данный момент самая мощная версия *M5* ускоряется до 100 км/ч всего за 3,3 секунды.

Тарантас News


----------



## Candellmans

В Сети появились новые изображения будущей Lada Niva 2024​








В январе «АвтоВАЗ» официально анонсировал новую «Ладу Ниву» и даже показал изображение машины, которая должна кардинально измениться как внешне, так и технически. Как может выглядеть такой автомобиль, представили дизайнеры «Колёса.ру».







Источник: Колёса.ру

«*Нива*» ведёт свою историю с 1977-го, со множеством изменений и обновлений машина выпускается и по сей день. За последние пару десятилетий предпринимались неоднократные попытки по созданию преемника модели, 1-м из которых стал *ВАЗ-2123*, превратившийся по итогу в *Chevrolet Niva*. Самый же свежий — концепт *Lada 4x4 Vision*, который был показан на Московском автомобильном салоне в августе 2018-го, и многие ждали серийную версию именно этого авто. Теперь же в распоряжении дизайнеров «Колёса.ру» имеется рисунок машины, выполненной в совершенно другом стиле. В целом по форме кузова и пропорциям она очень похожа на вышеупомянутый концепт, но дизайн стал гораздо более простым и даже консервативным.







Источник: Колёса.ру

Передняя часть авто теперь ещё больше отсылает к оригинальной «*Ниве*» — не только за счёт «бровей» указателей поворотов, но и прямоугольной радиаторной решётки, объединённой с фарами. От Х-стиля решили отказаться, боковины лишились характерных подштамповок, теперь здесь только несколько горизонтальных граней. Также из рисунка видно, что на задних стойках могут появиться 3 декоративных элемента взамен 2-х (на концепте *4x4 Vision*), в соответствии с оригинальной «*Нивой*». О дизайне задней части пока ничего неизвестно, но можно предположить, что здесь всё так же сделают более лаконично. Дизайнеры изобразили внедорожник с фарами простой четырёхугольной формы, расположенными в ряд с номерным знаком — аналогичное решение применено на 1-й «*Ниве*», которая выпускалась до 1995-го.







Концепт-кар Lada Niva Vision
Уже известно, что все будущие модели *Lada* будут собраны на платформе CMF-B, на ней уже базируются новые *Logan* и *Sandero*. Премьера новой *Lada Niva* ожидается в 2024-м.







Концепт-кар Lada Niva Vision
Сегодня в РФ под именем *Lada Niva* продаются две разных машины — тот самый классический внедорожник с приставкой *Legend* (от 599,9 тыс. рублей за 3-дверный 83-сильный внедорожник), а также представленная совсем недавно *Niva Travel*, цены на которую начинаются с отметки в 747,9 тыс. рублей (1,7 литра, 80 сил).

kolesa.ru


----------



## Sergey566

*Стоит ли покупать Lifan Solano с пробегом?*

Изучаем слабые места и врожденные «болячки» «Лифан Солано»


----------



## Candellmans

Названы новинки 2021 года в России среди премиальных среднеразмерных кроссоверов​






В премиальном сегменте SUV (С) новинок ожидается не так много, как в массовом, и все они должны выйти на рынок в первой половине года. Специалисты «Цена Авто» составили список из пяти таких моделей, из которых 3 – это «полноценные» новинки, а еще 2 – обновленные версии.







Audi Q5
Весной до России доберется обновленный *Audi Q5* второго поколения, европейская премьера которого состоялась во второй половине 2020-го.
Моторная гамма останется прежней — это хорошо знакомая бензиновая двухлитровая турбочетвёрка мощностью 245 л.с. для *Q5* с индексом *45 TFSI quattro* и трёхлитровый турбодизель V6 с отдачей 249 л.с. и крутящим моментом 600 Нм. В паре с бензиновым двигателем работает 7-ступенчатая роботизированная коробка передач, «дизель» сочетается с 8-ступенчатой автоматической коробкой.







Audi Q5
Рекомендованные розничные цены на обновлённый *Audi Q5* в России будут начинаться примерно от 3,6 млн рублей.







Audi Q5 Sportback
Одновременно с выходом рестайлинговой версии «обычного» *Audi Q5* компания из Ингольштадта впервые представила купеобразную версию кроссовера — *Audi Q5 Sportback*. У нас эта модель появится чуть позже старта продаж обновлённой версии обычного *Q5*, во втором квартале 2021 года. Известно, что *Audi Q5 Sportback* будут выпускать в Мексике, на том же заводе, где производится обычный *Audi Q5*.







Audi Q5 Sportback
Если линейка двигателей для стандартного кроссовера на российском рынке будет включать два агрегата, то версии с купеобразным кузовом положен лишь один мотор: это турбочетверка 2.0 TFSI (249 л.с., 370 Нм), которая работает в паре с 7-ступенчатым «роботом» S tronic. Она оснащена компактной 12-вольтовой гибридной надстройкой и небольшой литий-ионной батареей, расположенной за задним диваном. Привод, как и у всех остальных *Q5 *для России — на все четыре колеса.
По предварительным данным, цена *Audi Q5 Sportback* будет выше, чем у обычного *Q5* на 200–230 тысяч рублей.







Genesis GV70
Корейский бренд *Genesis* расширяет модельный ряд новым кроссовером *GV70*, который стал второй моделью SUV после флагманского *GV80*. Его премьера состоялась в декабре 2020 года, а в дилерских центрах автомобиль должен появиться в мае 2021.







Genesis GV70
В нашей стране *Genesis GV70* будет предложен с одним из трех двигателей с турбонаддувом — бензиновым 2,5-литровым (304 л.с.), бензиновым 3,5-литровым (380 л.с.) и дизельным 2,2-литровым (210 л.с.). Полноприводный кроссовер доступен с системой Multi Terrain Control, которая позволяет выбирать между тремя различными типами дорожных условий — снегом, грязью и песком, и, в зависимости от выбранного режима, корректирует работу трансмиссии и тормозов на бездорожье.







Infiniti QX55
Весной на рынок выйдет новый *Infiniti QX55*, который по сути является купеобразной версией кроссовера *QX50* второго поколения.
Под капотом нового *Infiniti QX55* установлен двигатель VC-Turbo — первый в мире серийный ДВС с изменяемой степенью сжатия. Специально для росссийского рынка, при рабочем объеме в 2 литра этот четырехцилиндровый мотор развивает 249 л.с. мощности и 380 Нм крутящего момента. Этот мотор предоставляет возможность самостоятельно регулировать степень сжатия и рабочий объем в зависимости от нагрузки, одновременно улучшая динамические качества и повышая топливную эффективность.







Infiniti QX55
Двигатель VC-Turbo работает в сочетании с бесступенчатым вариатором и полноприводной трансмиссией *Intelligent All-Wheel Drive*. Система комплексных настроек Drive Mode Selector позволяет водителю выбрать программу *Standard*, *Eco*, *Sport*, а также индивидуальный режим настроек.
Ожидаемая стоимость в России — от 3,5 млн рублей.







Jaguar F-Pace
Обновленный *Jaguar F-Pace* доступен для заказа у российских дилеров с декабря 2020-го, а первые автомобили доберутся до нашей страны весной 2021-го.
*Jaguar F-Pace* 2021 модельного года будет поставляться в Россию с тремя вариантами двигателей — двумя дизельными с максимальной мощностью 199 л.с. и 300 л.с. соответственно, и с 249-сильным бензиновым. Все двигатели работают в паре с 8-ступенчатой автоматической коробкой передач *Jaguar*, которой можно управлять с помощью подрулевых лепестков.





Jaguar F-Pace

Стоимость новинки составит от 4 млн 442 тысяч рублей до 8 млн 069 тысяч рублей.

Тарантас News


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Самый популярный в РФ электрокар получил юбилейную спецверсию​






Nissan Leaf, который занимает 1-е место по реализации среди электрических авто в РФ, обзавёлся юбилейной специальной версией – Leaf10. За 10 лет существования на автомобильном рынке модель разошлась в количестве полумиллиона машин.






Nissan Leaf10
Только за 2020-й в европейских странах и США продали 31 177 и 9 564 единиц авто соответственно, а в РФ *Leaf* стал самым популярным электрокаром с результатом в 144 реализованных машин (+10% относительно продаж за 2019-й).




Nissan Leaf10
Что же касается специальной версии *Leaf10*, то ее отличительная особенность — узор Kumiko на чёрной глянцевой крыше, корпусах наружных зеркал и двери багажника. В остальном же *Leaf10* копирует стандартную модель в самой дорогой комплектации, оснащённую системой ProPilot. Начало продаж запланировано на февраль, однако в РФ новинку ждать не стоит.




Nissan Leaf10
В движение *Nissan Leaf10* приводит электродвижок мощностью 150 сил, который питает батарея ёмкостью 40 киловатт-часов. На одном заряде машина проезжает 270 км по циклу WLTP, разгоняется с 0 до 100 км/ч за 7,9 секунды, а максимальная скорость ограничена на отметке 144 км/ч.




Nissan Leaf10
Также есть более мощная модификация *Leaf* с 217-сильной установкой, которой требуется на разгон с 0 до 100 км/ч всего 6,9 секунд. Такой электрокар способен развить максимальную скорость в 157 км/ч.


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

Не перевелись на дороге идиоты !!


----------



## Candellmans

НОВОСТИ СТАТЬИ ВИДЕО


Компания Audi объявила в РФ цены на Audi RS 6 Avant и Audi RS 7 Sportback​











Автор: ДМИТРИЙ ЯКИН, Редактор
02.02.2021 19:42
Audi объявила рублёвые цены универсала RS 6 Avant и лифтбека RS 7 Sportback нового поколения, а также раскрыла подробности об оснащении «горячих» новинок для нашей страны. Ценник Avant начинается с 9 млн 395 тыс. рублей, а Sportback – с 9 млн 745 тыс. рублей.





Audi RS 6 Avant
Оба автомобиля, доступные для предзаказа ещё с декабря 2020-го, предлагаются с 4,0-литровым V8 с двойным турбонаддувом мощностью 600 сил (800 Нм). Такой же установкой оснащается *RS Q8* стоимостью от с 10 млн 240 тыс. рублей.




Audi RS 6 Avant
Установка *RS 6 Avant* и *RS 7 Sportback* также включает в себя 48-вольтовый стартер-генератор, рекуперирующий до 12 киловатт энергии. Обе модели разгоняются с 0 до 100 км/ч за 3,6 секунды, а до 200 км/ч — за 12 секунд. Максимальная скорость ограничена на отметке 250 км/ч. Электронный ограничитель можно снять: пакет *RS* увеличит максимальную скорость до 280 км/ч, а *RS plus* — до 305 км/ч.




Audi RS 6 Avant
Внешне *RS-модели* отличаются обвесом с увеличенными колёсными арками, безрамочной радиаторной решёткой *Singleframe*, особыми бамперами и крупными воздухозаборниками. В салоне имеется цифровая панель приборов *Audi virtual cockpit*, 4-зонный климат-контроль, аудиосистема *Bang&Olufsen* и спортивные кресла, обитые натуральной кожей со вставками из алькантары и с логотипами *RS*. Кожаное рулевое колесо оснащено подогревом.




Audi RS 7 Sportback
Оба авто предлагают с полным приводом *quattro* с динамическим распределением крутящего момента и системой выбора режимов движения *Audi drive select*. По умолчанию в список оснащения входят спортивная подвеска, стальные тормоза, 21-дюймовые диски и диодные фары с динамическим освещением поворотов.




Audi RS 7 Sportback
Из ассистентов водителя доступны парковочный помощник, камера заднего вида, круиз-контроль и ассистент сохранения полосы движения. Лифтбек по умолчанию оснащается ветровым стеклом с теплозащитой, звукоизоляцией и обогревом, а также системой предотвращения столкновений и отсеком для беспроводной зарядки гаджетов.
В богатый набор опций входят чёрная отделка салона, красные тормозные суппорты и керамические тормоза, амортизаторы с регулируемой жёсткостью, спортивная система выхлопа и управляемая задняя подвеска. За отдельную плату предлагают системы автоматической парковки и ночного видения с функцией распознавания пешеходов.




Audi RS 7 Sportback
Для салона на выбор предлагается красное или серое оформление. Также можно добавить панорамную крышу. Доступны 5 дополнительных цветов кузова: белый Glacier White, синий Navarra Blue и 3 серых — Florett Silver, Daytona Grey и Nardo Grey. По желанию можно заказать эксклюзивное покрытие.


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Что не заладилось у Илона..

И это не первый запуск

СМИ узнали о нарушении SpaceX лицензии на запуск космических кораблей

Фото: Joe Raedle / Getty Images
Компания Илона Маска SpaceX во время неудачных испытаний ракеты Starship в декабре 2020 года, которые закончились взрывом, нарушила условия лицензии Федерального управления гражданской авиации США (FAA). Об этом пишет The Verge со ссылкой на два источника.

Starship была разработана для полетов на Луну и Марс. Прототип ракеты SN8 взорвался 10 декабря во время испытаний в Техасе, не сумев правильно приземлиться.

Как сообщает издание, случай привлек внимание FAA, управление запустило собственное расследование. Власти изучают не только само крушение ракеты, но и «отказ SpaceX придерживаться условий» запуска космических кораблей. Собеседники The Verge не уточнили, какая именно часть испытаний могла нарушить лицензию.

Прототип корабля Starship Илона Маска взорвался при посадке
Технологии и медиа




Очередной запуск прототипа Starship был запланирован на 28 января, однако FAA его отменила.

«Хотя мы признаем важность быстрых действий для стимулирования инноваций в коммерческой сфере, FAA не будет поступаться своей ответственностью по защите общественной безопасности», — заявил представитель ведомства Стив Кульм. Он пообещал, что управление не разрешит испытания ракеты, пока не убедится, что «SpaceX предприняла необходимые шаги для соблюдения нормативных требований».


Подробнее на РБК:








СМИ узнали о нарушении SpaceX лицензии на запуск космических кораблей


Компания Илона Маска SpaceX во время неудачных испытаний ракеты Starship в декабре 2020 года, которые закончились взрывом, нарушила условия лицензии Федерального управления гражданской авиации США ...




www.rbc.ru


----------



## Candellmans

На аукционе продали Jeep Gladiator за 13 млн рублей​






На площадке James Edition был выставлен на продажу доработанный Jeep Gladiator с тремя ведущими осями, 500-сильным двигателем и кевларовым покрытием. Сейчас объявление данного сайта уже удалили: издание Carscoops заявляет, что это обусловлено состоявшейся сделкой по продаже. Автомобиль стоил 175 тыс. долларов (13,3 млн рублей).






Фото: Carscoops
*Jeep Gladiator* с тремя ведущими осями построила компания *So Flo Jeeps* из Флориды. Пикап под названием *SF6x6G* был удлинён за счёт вставки между салоном и грузовой платформой: в это место интегрировали дополнительную ось, которая оснащена дифференциалом собственной конструкции. Клиренс автомобиля в ходе переработки ходовой части вырос на 120 мм, а ходы подвесок достигают 355 мм. Обут пикап *Gladiator* в 38-дюймовые внедорожные шины.






Фото: Carscoops
Заводской мотор машины заменили на двигатель* V8 LS3* от модели *Chevrolet Corvette*: он выдаёт более 500 л.с. При этом автомобилю ещё и полностью обновили переднюю часть. Её оснастили эксклюзивной крышкой капота, а радиаторная решётка, бампер и другие накладки уступили место единому элементу под названием *Grumper*.







Фото: Carscoops
Кузов пикапа *Gladiator *покрыли составом собственной разработки* So Flo Jeeps*: он включает в себя вещества на основе эпоксидной смолы, которые устойчивы к повреждениям, а также кевларовое волокно. Толщина данного покрытия составляет полтора миллиметра. Как уже отмечалось, переработанный *Jeep Gladiator* был продан за 175 тыс. долларов, это примерно 13,3 млн рублей по актуальному курсу.

Тарантас News


----------



## Sergey566

40-летний BMW звезды «Форсажа» Пола Уокера продали за $500 000
40-летний BMW звезды «Форсажа» Пола Уокера продали за $500 000


----------



## Candellmans

Первую партию «заряженных» седанов Cadillac Blackwing раскупили за минуты​







Всю первую партию спортивных седанов Cadillac CT4-V Blackwing и CT5-V Blackwing распродали за считанные минуты после открытия онлайн-приёма заказов на сайте.







Cadillac CT4-V и CT5-V
Новые «заряженные» седаны *Cadillac CT4-V *и* CT5-V* под названием *Blackwing*, оказались гораздо популярнее, чем рассчитывала американская компания. Издание Motor1 со ссылкой на представителя *Cadillac*, рассказала о том, что первая партия автомобилей из 250 экземпляров была распродана всего за несколько минут. Напомним, что прием заказов на модели был открыт первого февраля, но завершился он невероятно быстро. Представитель бренда сообщил, что клиенты, которые не успели оставить заявку на покупку одного из 250 автомобилей *CT4-V* или *CT5-V* могут занять очередь и записаться в лист ожидания.







Cadillac CT4-V Blackwing

Компания *Cadillac* намерена выпустить еще ряд «заряженных» автомобилей семейства Blackwing, но седаны *CT4-V* и *CT5-V* будут последними моделями в истории *V-Series*, которые будут оснащаться ДВС. Более новые высокопроизводительные модели *Cadillac* будут оснащаться лишь электрическими силовыми установками.







Cadillac CT5-V Blackwing

Актуальный *CT5-V Blackwing* оснащен компрессорным 6,2-литровым *V8* с отдачей 677 л.с., что делает его самым мощным автомобилем Cadillac из когда-либо созданных. Под капотом *CT4-V Blackwing* располагается 3,6-литровый битурбированный *V6* мощностью 479 л.с.

Тарантас News


----------



## Candellmans

В России стартуют продажи внедорожника Lada Niva Travel​






Марка Lada объявляет о старте продаж новой Lada Niva Travel в России. В каждом из 300 российских дилеров Lada можно пройти тест-драйв и приобрести новый внедорожник. Также выбрать и заказать автомобиль с внесением предоплаты доступно онлайн - на сайте lada.ru или сайтах официальных дилеров.







Фото: пресс-служба Lada

Внедорожник *Lada Niva Travel* получил новый дизайн экстерьера, включая новые более яркие фары и *LED*-фонари, сохранив при этом свою внедорожную проходимость. В исполнении *Off-road* автомобиль *Niva Travel* дополнен штатным шноркелем, внедорожными шинами и обвесом из неокрашенного пластика, который дополнительно защищает кузов от мелких повреждений.







Фото: пресс-служба Lada
Комфорт и безопасность водителя и пассажиров обеспечивают просторный салон с превосходным обзором, мощный кондиционер, надежная шумо- и виброизоляция, мультимедиа, камера заднего вида с омывателем, две подушки безопасности, обогрев лобового стекла, сидений и зеркал.







Фото: пресс-служба Lada

Все автомобили *Lada Niva Travel* оснащены системой постоянного полного привода, которая обеспечивает равномерное распределение и постоянную передачу крутящего момента на все колеса автомобиля с возможностью механической блокировки межосевого дифференциала и включения понижающего ряда передач. *Lada Niva Travel* продолжают оснащать проверенным 1,7-литровым бензиновым мотором мощностью 80 л.с. и крутящим моментом 127 Нм. Коробка передач — 5-ступенчатая «механика».







Фото: пресс-служба Lada

Стоимость новой *Lada Niva Travel* составляет от 747 тыс. 900 рублей. Для автомобиля предусмотрено пять комплектаций и восемь цветов, включая красный металлик *«Феерия»* и новый зеленый металлик *«Амазония»*, ставший фирменным цветом автомобиля.

Тарантас News


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

*СтопХам в Москве *))) (А у вас как?? )


----------



## Candellmans

Опубликовали рендеры нового УАЗ Патриот 2021 года​






Дизайнеры портала naavtotrasse.ru представили рендерные изображения обновлённого внедорожника УАЗ «Патриот».





Фото: naavtotrasse.ru

По мнению авторов представленных рендеров, визуально обновлённый внедорожник *УАЗ «Патриот»* сблизится с моделью *Toyota Land Cruiser Prado* и заметно вытянется в длину. Облик модернизированного *«Патриота»* станет более «агрессивным» за счёт новых угловатых элементов, зауженных светодиодных фары и иной радиаторной решётки.

Судя по рендерам, боковая часть обновлённого внедорожника преобразится благодаря массивным колесным аркам с новыми дисками. В задней части автомобиля появятся уменьшенные фонари, другой задний бампер и багажная дверь модернизированной формы, которая будет немного ниже и шире, чем у нынешней модели.







Фото: naavtotrasse.ru

О технических характеристиках нового внедорожника *УАЗ «Патриот»* можно только предполагать, но по проекту *«Русского Прадо»*, который был «заморожен», его планировали оснащать как бензиновыми, так и дизельными моторами.







Фото: naavtotrasse.ru

Базовым мог бы стать 2,5-литровый бензиновый атмосферный силовой агрегат *ЗМЗ* мощностью 145 л.с. При этом модификациям подороже достался бы 2,3-литровый турбомотор *ЗМЗ* на 150 л.с., а для топовых исполнений готовили его форсированную версию производительностью 170 л.с и 350 Нм крутящего момента. Единственным дизельным двигателем в данном случае оказался бы 2,2-литровый мотор* Ford TDCi* от модели *Ford Transit*.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Sergey566

*Компания Kia представила первые изображения премиального седана K8, который станет первой моделью, получившей новый логотип корейской марки.* 
Старт продаж K8 запланирован на 2021 год.
Kia K8 отличается новым безрамочным дизайном решетки радиатора в стиле «улыбка тигра» и ячейками в форме кристаллов, а задняя часть обладает чертами фастбека.









В корейской компании отметили, что K8 должна развить успех своего предшественника К7 (на ряде рынков представленной как Kia Cadenza), а основное внимание при создании модели уделялось премиальному качеству и динамическим показателям.
K8 стал длиннее своего предшественника (5 015 мм), что, по словам представителей Kia, позволило сделать силуэт автомобиля более спортивным, придать ему динамичные черты.









Поясная линия кузова проходит по всей длине борта, вызывая ассоциации с образом яхты, а хромированный молдинг подчеркивает нижнюю границу поверхности остекления на дверях и продолжается до задних фонарей
Под плоскостью спойлера расположены задние фонари, чьи светодиодные блоки соединяются горизонтальной линией. Под ней размещены новый логотип Kia и обозначение модели.

Автопроизводитель не стал раскрывать технические характеристики, но пообещал «великолепную динамику и ходовые качества высокого уровня в сочетании с комфортом и лаконичным, но выверенным с точки зрения эргономики интерьером “первого класса”».









Ранее Kia раскрыла цены и комплектации обновленного «Киа Стингер» в России. Фастбек появится в дилерских центрах в середине марта.


----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Candellmans

Опубликованы первые изображения «заряженного» внедорожника Nissan Patrol Nismo​






Дизайнеры портала «Колеса.ru» опубликовали рендерные изображения спортивной версии флагманского внедорожника японской компании.







Nissan Patrol

Актуальный *Nissan Patrol* с индексом *Y62* выпускается с 2010 году, а в 2019 модель пережила крупный рестайлинг, после которого внедорожник получил новое оформление передней и задней части. В ближайшем будущем ожидается премьера спортивной версии модели с приставкой *Nismo*. Примечательно, что дорестайлинговая версия с приставкой *Nismo* существует и была она презентована в 2015 году на Международном автосалоне в Дубаи. В Сети появился шпионский видеоролик невысокого качества, на котором запечатлена новая версия *Nissan Patrol Nismo*. Новинка будет создана по старому рецепту: появится более массивный передний бампер с крупным центральным воздухозаборником, а решётка радиатора получит оригинальную отделку.





Рендеры Nissan Patrol Nismo. Изображение: "Колеса.ru"

Дизайнеры «Колеса.ru» предполагают, что сбоку появятся новые пороги, а сзади установят новый бампер с массивной контрастной вставкой и вертикальными декоративными элементами по краям. Вдоль нижней части кузова пройдёт красная полоса, образующая букву V по центру заднего бампера. Дополнят экстерьер 22-дюймовые кованные колесные диски *RAYS*, которые устанавливались и на предыдущий вариант *Patrol Nismo*.







Nissan Patrol

В техническом плане рестайлинговый *Patrol* не изменился, а значит можно ожидать и такие же показатели у нового *Nismo*. Версия 2015 года оснащалась 5,6-литровым *V8* мощностью 428 л.с. (стандартный внедорожник имел отдачу в 400 л.с.). Вероятнее всего новинку оснастят 7-ступенчатым «автоматом» и подключаемым полным приводом.
Премьера нового *Patrol Nismo* ожидается в ближайшие месяцы, и она предназначена для рынков Ближнего Востока, появится ли автомобиль ещё где-то — пока неизвестно.







Рендеры Nissan Patrol Nismo. Изображение: "Колеса.ru"

На данный момент *Patrol Nismo* в России не представлен, а роль флагмана у нас выполняет кроссовер *Murano*, который в базовом исполнении (3.5 CVT, 249 л.с., передний привод) предлагается за 2 782 000 рублей. Полноприводная модификации с аналогичным двигателем обойдется в 3 018 000 рублей, а максимальная комплектация Top+ стоит 3 388 000 руб.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Mercedes-Benz представил семейство C-класс нового поколения​






Mercedes-Benz полностью рассекретила семейство C-Class нового поколения: одновременно представлены седан и универсал. Автомобили получили новые опции и теперь оснащается только гибридными силовыми установками. В РФ новый Mercedes-Benz C-Class будет доступен во 2-м квартале 2021-го и только как седан с двумя вариантами движков.





Фото: Mercedes-Benz

Со сменой поколений модель выросла в размерах. В длину седан *C-Class* подрос на 65 мм — до 4751 мм, колёсная база увеличилась на 25 мм (до 2865 мм), примерно по 20 мм пространства добавилось у пассажиров заднего ряда по всем направлениям, а багажник универсала прибавил 30 литров. Его объём — от 490 до 1510 литров (у седана — 455 литров).

Эволюционный дизайн нового *Mercedes-Benz C-Class* характеризуется коротким передним свесом, а также смещёнными назад лобовым стеклом и салоном. Всему семейству положены 17/19-дюймовые диски, отличающиеся друг от друга в зависимости от исполнения радиаторные решётки и впервые для 4-дверной модели двухсекционные фонари сзади. Опционально доступна головная оптика *Digital Light*, позаимствованная у *S-Class*.







Фото: Mercedes-Benz

Интерьер новинки в *Mercedes-Benz* называют более спортивным, оцифрованным и ориентированным на водителя: все основные элементы архитектуры развёрнуты к человеку, сидящему за рулём, на 6 градусов. Цифровая панель приборов предлагается в 2-х вариантах размера — на 10,25 или 12,3 дюйма по диагонали, вертикально ориентированный экран системы мультимедиа, установленный под углом, в базовых комплектациях имеет диагональ 9,5 дюйма, а за отдельную плату может быть увеличен до 11,9 дюйма. У экранов имеются 3 варианта дизайна интерфейса и 3 режима отображения.







Фото: Mercedes-Benz

Комплекс мультимедиа для семейства взяли у флагманского *Mercedes-Benz S-Class* — это система *MBUX* 2-го поколения. Она располагает голосовым ассистентом, для активации некоторых функций которого теперь не нужны ключевые слова, поддержкой возможности дистанционного управления «умным домом» (производитель ради этого уже договорился с *Bosch* и *Samsung*), а также потоковое воспроизведение музыки.
При этом опознавать пользователей и применять персональные настройки машина будет при помощи сканера отпечатка пальца, а обновлять софт — по воздуху в фоновом режиме. Также в качестве опции доступен проекционный дисплей с дополненной реальностью.







Фото: Mercedes-Benz

*Mercedes-Benz C-Class* теперь оснащается только 4-цилиндровыми движками с электрическим дополнением. Базовыми станут бензиновые и дизельные агрегаты в сочетании с 48-вольтовыми стартер-генераторами, развивающими до 20 сил (200 Нм).

Двухлитровому дизельному агрегату увеличили давление впрыска, доработали систему турбонаддува и модернизировали поршневую группу. По итогу он способен развивать до 265 лошадиных сил. Бензиновая «турбочетвёрка» также получила новую турбину, разработанную при участии спеуиалистов формульной команды *Mercedes-AMG Petronas*: появление этого силового агрегата на *C-Class* в *Mercedes* называют премьерой. Установка обеспечивает до 258 лошадиных сил (400 Нм). *Mercedes-Benz С 300* с таким движком ускорится с 0 до 100 км/ч за 6 секунд.







Фото: Mercedes-Benz

Версии *С 180* и *С 200* будут оснащаться 1,5-литровой «турбочетвёркой» мощностью 170 лошадиных сил (250 Нм) и 204 лошадиных сил (300 Нм) соответственно. У дизельного агрегата тоже будет 2 младших версии — на 163 силы (380 Нм) и 200 лошадиных сил (440 Нм). Две самых мощных бензиновых модификации и 200-сильную дизельную версию опционально можно снабдить системой полного привода. А КПП у всех *C-Class* теперь одна — усовершенствованная 9-ступенчатая АКПП.
Позднее у седана и универсала появится версия *C 300 e* с полноценной гибридной силовой установкой на базе бензинового движка. Вместе с электромотором он сможет развивать до 313 лошадиных сил (500 Нм), а благодаря 25,4-киловаттной батарее новинка сможет проезжать на электротяге до 100 км.







Фото: Mercedes-Benz

В подвеске *Mercedes-Benz C-Class* применяются четырёхрычажная схема на передней оси и многорычажка сзади. Альтернативой стандартной пружинной подвеске стали спортивный и адаптивный варианты, а в стандартную комплектацию седана и универсала *С 300 e* войдут пневмоэлементы на колёсах сзади. Но основным нововведением в шасси модели специалисты называют появление подруливающей задней оси (которую установят за доплату).
Задние колёса *C-Class* могут поворачиваться на угол до 2,5 градусов: на скоростях до 60 километров в час они делают это в направлении, противоположном передним, а по превышении этого порога поворачиваются в ту же сторону. В *Mercedes-Benz* отмечают, что подруливающие колёса сзади уменьшают радиус разворота на 43 см — до 10,64 метра.







Фото: Mercedes-Benz

Со сменой поколений *Mercedes-Benz* получил усовершенствованный комплекс водительских ассистентов, а на рынке Европы — центральной подушкой безопасности и воздушными камерами в боковинах кресел, которые при угрозе бокового удара сдвигают сидящих пассажиров ближе к центру салона.
На рынке Европы заказы на седан и универсал начнут принимать 30 марта 2021-го. Поставлять пятидверный *Mercedes-Benz C-Class* в РФ не планируется, а седан станет доступен к заказу во 2-м квартале 2021-го. Появление товарных автомобилей у дилеров ожидается летом. При этом в РФ будет недоступен ряд нововведений — к примеру, головная оптика с возможностью проецирования и система управления «умным домом».







Фото: Mercedes-Benz

На старте продаж в России появятся бензиновые *С 180* с приводом на заднюю ось и полноприводные *С 200*, причём с агрегатами до 150 и 197 лошадиных сил. Дизельных версий, как и автомобилей с подзаряжаемыми гибридными силовыми установками, в нашей стране не будет.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Ford Explorer получил дорогую версию King Ranch​






Модель Explorer в исполнении King Ranch появится на рынке США.







Ford Explorer King Ranch

Напомним, что 20 лет назад компания *Ford* начала сотрудничество с местечком под названием *King Ranch*: самым крупным ранчо на территории США, которое находится в штате Техас и занимает 3,3 квадратных километра. В честь данного географического объекта назвали версию пикапа *Ford F-150 King Ranch* с богатым оснащением. На сегодняшний день подобная модификация есть у пикапов *F*-серии, а также рамного внедорожника *Expedition*. Теперь же к ним присоединился и кроссовер *Ford Explorer*.







Ford Explorer King Ranch

Ключевые особенности версии *Explorer King Ranch*: отделка интерьера дорогой коричневой кожей (не только сиденья, но и подлокотники), деревянный шпон на передней панели, богатый декор и больщие шильдики на кузове. При этом салон кроссовера обильно украшен логотипами техасского ранчо. Оснащение же версии *King Ranch* не является максимальным: мультиконтурные передние сиденья, 10-дюймовый вертикальный дисплей медиасистемы и аудиоблок *Bang & Olufsen* по-прежнему находятся в перечне платных опций.






Ford Explorer King Ranch

*Ford Explorer King Ranch* будет предлагаться на рынке США только с бензиновым турбо-агрегатом V6 3.0* Ecoboost* (370 л.с.) и 10-ступенчатым «автоматом», при этом гибридного варианта нет. Заднеприводный кроссовер *King Ranch* стоит 52 тыс. 350 долларов, а полноприводный вариант — 54 тыс. 350 долларов, тогда как этот же кроссовер в версии *Platinum* с черным кожаным салоном и безальтернативным полным приводом дороже всего на 130 долларов.


Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Sergey566

*С фонариком -значит за Н.......))*




______________________________________


----------



## Sergey566

Это уже ИСТОРИЯ ))​ИЖ-2125 - одна из наиболее самобытных, безопасных и недооценённых машин СССР​Доброго вам времени суток, уважаемые читатели! Меня зовут Евгений Селезнев, и я рад вам на этом канале. Сегодня хочу немного окунуться в прошлое. Если быть точным, то в советские времена.
Нельзя сказать, что автомобильная промышленность СССР баловала нас разнообразием. Особенно, если сравнивать с тем количество моделей легковушек, которые были перед глазами у западных автомобилистов.




_До рестайлинга передняя часть модели изобиловала блестящими элементами _
При этом, несмотря на топорность плановой экономики, у нас были реально интересные и самобытные автомобили. Самым недооценённым из них я считаю ИЖ-2125, так же известный под именем «Комби».
*Чем же был хорош этот универсал, лифбек или хэтчбек?*
Вот и начнём с того, что у «Комби» был *уникальный для СССР кузов*. Понятия «лифтбек» в 70-е годы вообще не существовало, но по современным понятиям, творение ижевских конструкторов можно поставить в один ряд с «Октавией» и «Грантой».




_На крышке багажника можно было даже пообедать _
С другой стороны, перед нами классический универсал с огромным багажником. Но кто-то причисляет его и к вытянутым хэтчбекам. По официальной классификации, перед нами всё-таки лифтбек.
Первый и единственный на весь Советский Союз. За границей уже начинали выпускать что-то подобное, но в нашей стране, больше всех за иномарками хотел угнаться именно ИЖ.




_Рестайлинг заметно убавил шика _
Ещё надо отдать должное *красоте «Комби»*. Реально симпатичный автомобиль с привлекательными линиями (особенно кормы), роскошной фальшрешеткой радиатора и колёсными колпаками.
Здесь надо учесть тот факт, что ИЖ никогда не был самостоятельным. Всё, чем обладали тамошние конструкторы – детали от «Москвичей». Но из них получилось собрать оригинальную для СССР машину.




_Обратите внимание - зеркала находятся на крыльях_ 
Не будем забывать и о том, что перед нами *технически продвинутый* автомобиль. Инженеры из Удмуртии сильно перекроили силовую структуру устаревшего седана Москвич-412.
Итогом их работы стала интегрированная рама с длинными лонжеронами, которые тянулись от переднего и до заднего бампера. Чтобы увеличить грузоподъёмность, задняя подвеска получила усиленные рессоры.




_Советский маркетинг и позиционирование _
Задние сиденья складывались, что добавляло комфорта, а передние колеса получили дисковые тормоза (на модернизированной версии). *В середине 80-х, за ИЖ-Комби просили 7500 рублей.*


----------



## Candellmans

У Alfa Romeo может появиться модель, которая составит конкуренцию BMW 5 series​





Не исключено, что в дальнейшем модельный ряд итальянского бренда пополнит новинка сегмента E.

Марка Alfa Romeo до недавнего времени принадлежала итало-американскому концерну Fiat Chrysler Automobiles (FCA). Однако в начале текущего года он объединился с французской группой PSA, так что теперь итальянский бренд принадлежит новому автогиганту под названием Stellantis (он занимает четвёртое место в мире по объёму выпускаемых машин).

Дела в Alfa Romeo на европейском рынке идут не очень: в течение последних нескольких лет показатели продаж бренда только снижались. По итогам 2018-го марка потеряла 4%, в 2019-ом – сразу 53%, а по итогам сложного для всей отрасли «ковидного» 2020-го – свыше 34%. Так, за прошлый год дилеры реализовали на старосветском рынке всего 35 718 экземпляров, тогда как ещё в 2017-ом результат был равен 86 805 шт.







Рендер спортседана Alfa Romeo

Для того чтобы повысить интерес клиентов, марке нужны новинки. В их списке числится не только давно анонсированный Alfa Romeo Tonale, но и новый компактный кроссовер, которому могут дать имя Brennero (его ближайшим «родственником», вероятно, окажется младший SUV американского бренда Jeep). Ещё одной новой моделью, по данным испанского издания motor.es, может стать спортивный седан, принадлежащий сегменту E.







На фото: концепт Alfa Romeo Tonale

Официальной информации о новинке пока нет; точнее, в Stellantis вообще опровергают информацию о разработке соответствующей модели. Так что на данный момент у дизайнеров есть возможность пофантазировать о том, как такая модель могла бы выглядеть. Художник испанского издания предположил, что это будет седан, похожий на купе, со спортивной внешностью и узнаваемыми чертами кроссовера Tonale.







По предварительным данным, в основу будущей модели ляжет заднеприводная платформа Giorgio, на ней же базируются актуальные седан Giulia и паркетник Stelvio. Ожидается, что в её моторной линейке будут бензиновые двигатели, а также гибридные и электрические силовые установки.







Ожидается, что компания представит такой автомобиль в 2024 году, а в продаже он появится в 2025-ом. Предполагается, что новый спортседан займёт нишу, которую раньше занимал Alfa Romeo 166. «Четырёхдверка» выпускалась в период с 1998 по 2007 годы. За всё время существования модели дилеры в Европе продали 90 224 экземпляра, пиковым стал 1999 год, когда клиенты купили 26 537 машин.

В случае, если такой автомобиль действительно появится в модельном ряду Alfa Romeo, он, вероятно, сможет побороться за покупателей с BMW 5 series. Отметим, продажи «немца» тоже падают в течение последних нескольких лет: так, по итогам 2020-го дилеры реализовали на старосветском рынке 59 814 машин (на 33% меньше, чем годом ранее), тогда как в 2017-ом результат модели был почти вдвое больше – 109 953 шт. Пока не ясно, будет ли разработка и выпуск новинки в этом сегменте, спрос на который падает, выгодной для автогиганта Stellantis.

Колёса.ру


----------



## Sergey566

*Нарушение Размер штрафа, руб.*

Брошенный автохлам от 1000 до 3000

Мойка автомобиля в неположенных местах от 1000 до 2000

Парковка и передвижение по детским и спортивным площадкам от 2000 до 5000. При автоматической фиксации 2500

Отказ от прохождения медосвидетельствования при наличии в автомобиле несовершеннолетнего 50 000 рублей и лишение прав на срок от двух лет до трех лет

Неоплаченный проезд по платным трассам от 1500 до 5000

Езда без талона техосмотра 2000
Превышение средней скорости на конкретном участке дороги от 500 до 5000

Езда без ОСАГО и талона техосмотра
Штрафы за езду без прохождения техосмотра действуют и сейчас — за это водителей наказывают на 500-800 рублей соответственно. Однако со вступлением в силу новых норм закона о Техосмотре, штраф за отсутствие талона техосмотра вырастет уже до 2000 рублей. При этом ожидается, что приходить постановления будут в автоматическом режиме — раз в сутки с дорожных камер.

Схожая ситуация и со штрафами с камер за отсутствие полисов ОСАГО. Если в 2021 году все-таки удастся объединить базы страховщиков и МВД и избавиться от ошибок, водители без ОСАГО будут получать штрафы с камер в размере 800 рублей каждый день — о повышении размера штрафа пока речи не идет.

Подробнее на Autonews:
Новые штрафы для водителей в 2021 году. Таблица :: Autonews


----------



## Sergey566

За март ))


----------



## Sergey566

Встречаем


----------



## Sergey566

Представлен новый микроавтобус Lada Future


Небольшой семейный микроавтобус Lada представил в сотрудничестве с iReactor известный дизайнер Александр Шторм. Цена авто, в случае выпуска, начиналась бы от полутора миллиона рублей.




inforeactor.ru


----------



## Sergey566

Скоро на российском рынке появится НОВЫЙ Volkswagen Teramont. Самый большой автомобиль в линейке бренда будет представлен в четырех комплектациях с двумя бензиновыми двигателями на выбор. Среди функционального оборудования модели стоит отметить обновленную аудиосистему Composition Media с 8-дюймовым сенсорным экраном и голосовым управлением, навигационную систему Discover Media, интерфейс для беспроводной зарядки мобильного телефона и 3-зонный климат-контроль. Широкий выбор электронных ассистентов помощи водителю сделает поездки в НОВОМ Volkswagen Teramont более безопасными и комфортными.


----------



## Sergey566

Внешний вид Г8 GTD можно сравнить так:


----------



## Candellmans

Универсал Ferrari из 1970-х получит преемника​






Дизайн-студия Niels van Roij Design спустя 2 месяца после премьеры Breadvan Hommage на базе Ferrari 550 Maranello анонсировала новый проект. На этот раз голландцы собираются построить современную версию Ferrari 365 GTB/4 Daytona Shooting Brake, универсала, созданного в 1970 годах для американского архитектора Боба Гиттлмана.





Daytona Shooting Brake Hommage/Autoweek

Всё что у *Niels van Roij Design* есть на данный момент — это пара эскизов и несколько вводных. К примеру, *Daytona Shooting Brake Hommage* построят на базе переднемоторной *Ferrari*. Также автомобиль получит полностью новый кузов, оптику и подъемные стеклянные панели, как у настоящего *365 GTB*/*4 Daytona Shooting Brake*. Силовой агрегат V12 и начало производства машины-донора в 2006-м намекают, что основой станет *599 GTB Fiorano*, а это значит можно рассчитывать как минимум на 620 лошадиных сил и задний привод.





Daytona Shooting Brake Hommage/Niels van Roij Design

Это побольше, чем было у *365 GTB*/*4 Daytona* — духовного наследника *Ferrari 330 GT 2+2 Shooting Brake Vignale* и знаменитого «хлебного фургона». Автомобиль был построен британским нишевым производителем спорткаров *Panther Westwinds* по проекту Луиджи Чинетти-младшего (сына того самого Чинетти, что принёс *Ferrari* первую победу в «Ле-Мане») и художника Джина Гарфинкла в 1974-м. Шутинг-брейк был оснащён 4,4-литровым V12 мощностью 352 лошадиные силы в паре с 5-ступенчатой МКПП.





Daytona Shooting Brake Hommage/Niels van Roij Design

Если ориентироваться на предыдущую работу *Niels van Roij Design*, универсал *Breadvan Hommage*, то *Daytona Shooting Brake*, скорее всего, тоже будет создан по индивидуальному заказу. И итоговый результат мы увидим нескоро — постройка *Breadvan*, к слову, заняла больше 2-х лет. Между тем в портфолио студии имеются и другие не менее интересные проекты — и тираж некоторых из них больше одного экземпляра.

Тарантас News


----------



## Sergey566

*Помогите девушке ))*





Все приходит с опытом. А потому даже водительское удостоверение, полученное после обучения в автошколе и сдачи экзаменов в ГИБДД, не гарантирует новичкам того, что они не столкнутся в своей автомобильной жизни с проблемами, отличными от тех, которые поведали им инструкторы.

И здесь на помощь приходит опыт других водителей. Портал «АвтоВзгляд» подобрал весенние хитрости, которые помогут автомобилистам без проблем пережить весьма сложное время года.

Весна — не повод расслабляться. Это прекрасное время года весьма коварно. И рулевым, особенно новичкам, нужно быть предельно внимательными, аккуратными, и подкованными, на случай нештатных ситуаций, которые могут происходить весной с их транспортным средством.

Днем, когда пригревает солнышко, столбик термометра может показывать уверенный плюс, но к вечеру ситуация в корне может поменяться. Поездив на автомобиле по мокрому асфальту и лужам, многие автовладельцы оставляют его ночевать, не предпринимая никаких действий для ликвидации влаги. А это чревато тем, что сутра невозможно попасть в машину или ее багажник из-за подмерзших замков. Поэтому весной смазывать личинки замков силиконовой смазкой — необходимость.

Однако если вы по какой-то причине не сделали этого, на помощь придет размораживатель замков. Вот только не стоит его держать в бардачке автомобиля. Мартовские ночи не такие уж и теплые. Температура может падать до −15 градусов — как бы того не хотелось, но это все же еще зимний месяц. И если двери автомобиля не открываются, то до размораживателя вам не добраться. Лучше всего держать его в кармане куртки или дома.

Марток — надевай семь порток. А еще не вздумай выкладывать лопату из машины. Не раз первый месяц весны преподносил автомобилистам сюрпризы в виде снегопадов похлеще зимних. Порой снежный буран затягивался на несколько суток. А потому лопату выкладываем тогда, когда на улице уверенный плюс, и снегопадов более не
ожидается.

Хранить лопату в багажнике — идея отчасти хорошая — в салоне не будет мешаться пассажирам. С другой стороны, в снегопад к багажнику, порой, невозможно подобраться от слова «совсем». И здесь хранение самого полезного инструмента зимне-весеннего сезона в салоне выглядит весьма логичным решением.

Весной в городах асфальт довольно быстро подсыхает. И водители стремятся как можно быстрее намыть свои транспортные средства. Дело хорошее — реагенты и прочая грязь на кузове не продляют ему жизнь. Однако и здесь нужно помнить, что заморозки весной — дело обычное. А потому после мойки следует протереть и продуть не только дверные замки и петли, но и протереть уплотнители. В противном случае, дверь или окна могут попросту примерзнуть к резинкам. Поэтому следует не только протереть насухо дверные проемы, но и смазать уплотнители силиконом. Это избавит вас от проблем с открыванием дверей до наступления настоящей теплой весны.


----------



## Candellmans

Стартап Canoo выпустит в 2023 году электрический пикап в форме капсулы​






Калифорнийский стартап Canoo, основанный выходцами из BMW под выпуск электромобилей особого назначения (purpose-built electric vehicles, PEV), показал свою будущую новинку – бескапотный электрический пикап со скругленной кабиной.







Пикап Canoo

Запустить пока еще безымянный и, откровенно говоря, футуристичный концепт в серийное производство планируют в 2023 году. Виртуальная презентация модели прошла в рамках мероприятия *Virtual Media Day*, организованного Гильдией автомобильных журналистов.







Пикап Canoo

В основу новинки положат разработанную стартапом платформу-скейтборд, которая считается одной из самых плоских платформ на данный момент. Анонсировали платформу ещё осенью прошлого года. В движение приводить автомобиль будет один или два электромоторы с суммарной мощностью до 600 л.с. и 745 Нм крутящего момента. Разработчик пообещал, что запас хода на одном заряде составит порядка 320–400 километров.







Пикап Canoo

*Canoo* позиционирует свою будущую модель как автомобиль для путешествий, выездов на природу и, конечно же, как «рабочую лошадку». И для этого в нём предусмотрели несколько интересных решений. Так, например, пикап имеет трансформируемую грузовую платформу с выдвижной секцией, откидными бортами и столиком с розетками, встроенными в откидную крышку переднего багажника.







Пикап Canoo

Также предусмотрены специальные разделители для груза, вспомогательная подсветка по периметру платформы и багажник на крышу, который будет предлагаться в качестве опции. Наконец, электрокар уже изначально приспособлен под установку палатки.







Пикап Canoo

Длина пикапа *Canoo* составит 4 677 мм в базовом варианте либо 5 400 мм с выдвинутой секцией грузовой платформы. Колесная база достигает 2 850 мм. Заявленная грузоподъемность составляет 816 килограммов. Накладки на пороги и колесные арки электрокара изготовлены из пластика, а передний и задний бамперы отличаются интегрированными буксировочными проушинами и защитными металлическими пластинами.







Пикап Canoo

Стоимость будущей модели пока не раскрывается. При этом предварительные заказы на будущую новинку *Canoo* начнёт принимать во втором квартале нынешнего года, а серийные машины появятся двумя годами позже.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Sergey566

Пленка на фарах попала под запрет: почему с ней нельзя пройти техосмотр
Защитная пленка на оптике автомобиля помешает пройти техосмотр. Специалисты предупредили: даже с прозрачным покрытием диагностическую карту не получить. Разбираемся, в чем проблема и как реагируют на этот тюнинг в ГИБДД

Подробнее на Autonews:
Пленка на фарах попала под запрет: почему с ней нельзя пройти техосмотр :: Autonews


----------



## Sergey566

А как вам это ?? )))))))

*Из старой «Волги» сделали очень необычный лоурайдер *
Современные машины, как ни крути, очень похожи друг на друга. Встретить на улицах города что-то необычное — настоящее событие. И таким запоминающимся событием наверняка станет встреча с лоурайдером, построенном на базе «Волги»


----------



## Candellmans

*Audi полностью прекратила разработку классических бензиновых и дизельных движков следующего поколения. Об этом изданию Automobilewoche рассказал главный инженер немецкого бренда Маркус Дюсманн.*

По словам Маркуса Дюсманна, компания *Audi* продолжит совершенствовать нынешние ДВС, чтобы соответствовать новым экологическим нормам в Европе. При этом доводка силовых установок под стандарты «Евро-7», которые должны вступить силу в 2025-м, окажется «чрезвычайно трудной задачей».






Также топ-менеджер раскритиковал чрезмерно агрессивную политику Евросоюза по ужесточению норм количества вредных выбросов, заявив, что польза для экологии от более «чистых» движков будет минимальной и не оправдывает огромные траты на модернизацию силовых установок.






Предполагается, что последним «большим» классическим агрегатом *Audi* станет знаменитый 6,0-литровый бензиновый W12. Им будет оснащаться самая роскошная версия флагманского седана *A8*, которую будут выпускать под маркой *Horch*. С завершением жизненного цикла модели применение этой силовой установки прекратится. Также, компания *Audi* перестанет использовать движок V10, который сейчас устанавливают на суперкар *R8* и соплатформенную модель *Lamborghini Huracan*.






В начале 2021-го Маркус Дюсманн сообщил, что в ближайшие 10–15 лет *Audi* полностью откажется от классических ДВС, в том числе в составе гибридных установок. Компания переключится на электрические авто, которые с каждым годом пользуются все большей популярностью.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Sergey566

Полный пипец !!

*Автопроизводителей обяжут собирать данные о передвижениях машин и усталости водителей*

Автопроизводителей предлагают обязать передать раз в 15 минут информацию о местоположении, скорости и направления движения машин, а также об усталости водителя. Об этом сообщает «Коммерсант» со ссылкой на проект перечня данных, которые предполагается собирать со всех автомобилей в России в единую базу. Информация будет поступать в навигационно-телеметрическую платформу «Автодата».

*Автопроизводителей обяжут собирать данные о передвижениях машин и усталости водителей*


----------



## Candellmans

Очередная Tesla влетела под грузовик. Кто остановит «слепой» автопилот?​






Инцидент произошёл 11 марта в Детройте примерно в 3:20 утра по местному времени на пересечении Уотерман-стрит и Вест-Форт-стрит. 

Кроссовер Tesla Model Y въехал на большой скорости под полуприцеп грузовика и застрял под ним. 21-летний мужчина, сидевший за рулём Теслы, в результате ДТП получил травмы, но сейчас его жизни ничего не угрожает, а вот женщина того же возраста, сидевшая на переднем пассажирском кресле, всё ещё находится в критическом состоянии. Американские власти занимаются расследованием этой аварии, совершенно типовой для Tesla, и думают, как, наконец, прервать серию трагических происшествий с участием снабжённых искусственным интеллектом электромобилей, который так и не научился распознавать крупные однотонные препятствия.

Национальное управление безопасностью дорожного движения США (NHTSA) расследует уже примерно полтора десятка подобных аварий. Первая произошла 7 мая 2016 года во Флориде: Джошуа Браун, водитель Tesla Model S, активировал автопилот, тот не распознал пересекавшую дорогу фуру и направил электромобиль прямо под неё. В результате столкновения у электромобиля снесло крышу, Джошуа Браун погиб.

1 марта 2019 года во Флориде произошла ещё одна точно такая же авария, в которой погиб водитель Tesla Model 3 Джереми Берен Баннер. 1 июня 2020 года похожий инцидент произошёл на Тайване, но тогда, к счастью, никто не погиб, так как водитель электромобиля в последний момент применил экстренное торможение.

Автопилот Tesla отметился в хронике дорожных происшествий и в России: 10 августа 2019 года в Москве на МКАДе Tesla Model 3 влетела в стоящий у разделительный полосы эвакуатор. От удара электромобиль загорелся, но водитель и пассажиры сумели из него выбраться с помощью очевидцев.

В общем давно ясно, что у электромобилей Tesla есть проблемы с распознаванием крупных статичных объектов, особенно однотонных, как было в Детройте. Пока неизвестно, был ли на Model Y включён автопилот, но даже если не был, то, по идее, должна была сработать система автоматического аварийного торможения. Не сработала. 
Потому что не увидела помеху либо увидела, но неправильно её интерпретировала.

Сейчас Tesla тестирует на клиентских машинах так называемые полный автопилот — программу Full Self-Driving (FSD), способную самостоятельно проезжать перекрёстки и в теории доехать из одной точки в другую вообще без участия водителя. При этом формально FSD — это по-прежнему автопилот второго уровня по классификации SAE, требующий постоянного контроля со стороны человека. Вот этот контроль, по мнению американского Национального совета по безопасности на транспорте (NTSB), нужно формализовать и внести в законодательство: соответствующее рекомендательное письмо совет направил в Минтранс США, которому подчиняется NHTSA, 1 февраля этого года, но пока непонятно, что из этого выйдет.

Добавим, что Tesla принципиально не хочет устанавливать на свои электромобили лидары, которые сразу бы решили проблему с распознаванием крупных статичных объектов. Например, на Honda Legend с системой автономного вождения Traffic Jam Pilot (3 уровень по классификации SAE) снабжена сразу пятью лидарами, но у Tesla, как видим, свой путь, цена которого — десятки аварий, в том числе со смертельным исходом.

Осенью прошлого года Euro NCAP в рамках большой сессии испытаний систем автономного вождения на десяти новых автомобилях раскритиковал Tesla Model 3 за то, что она вводит в заблуждение водителя и борется с ним, когда тот пытается взять управление на себя, чтобы объехать внезапно возникшее на дороге препятствие. Быть может, именно это и произошло в Детройте. Газета The Detroit News со ссылкой на начальника полиции города сообщает, что, судя по видеозаписям, водитель предпринял попытку уклониться от столкновения, но ему это не удалось.

Колёса.ру


----------



## Sergey566

Во Дед даёт !!!

Превышения скорости на «Запорожце» и 60 лет стажа: как ездит 100-летний ветеран​На войне в бою под Севастополем Иван Курбаков лишился ноги, но протез не мешает вождению

В начале марта стало известно, что жителя геленджикского села Архипо-Осиповка Ивана Курбакова признали рекордсменом-автолюбителем России. Недавно он отметил 100-летний юбилей.
«На днях геленджичанин получил сертификат “Книги рекордов России”. Он гласит, что Иван Курбаков стал рекордсменом за наибольший возраст водителя транспортного средства категории “В” в России. Такое достижение отмечено записью №3245 в книге рекордов», — рассказали в пресс-службе администрации Геленджика. РИА Новости опубликовало небольшой сюжет с рассказом о Курбакове.
Иван Курбаков родился 8 января 1921 года. Во время Великой Отечественной войны в бою под Севастополем он лишился ноги, но протез не мешает вождению. Сообщается, что ветеран обожает путешествовать и объехал за рулем полстраны. Курбаков установил рекорд 25 ноября прошлого года, когда ему было 99 лет 10 месяцев и 17 дней.


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

И так бывает !!! Погоня .....


----------



## Candellmans

Aston Martin представил модель Vantage F1® Edition​







Vantage F1® Edition — это новое поколение автомобилей Aston Martin. Уникальная модель посвящена возвращению команды Aston Martin в «Формулу-1» после 60-летнего перерыва и снова подтверждает непревзойдённый спортивный характер Vantage. Это также первая машина, в разработке которой принимал непосредственное участие недавно назначенный генеральный директор Aston Martin Тобиас Моерс.





Aston Martin Vantage F1® Edition
Новый *Vantage F1® Edition* возглавит модельный ряд *Vantage*. Облик автомобиля вдохновлен возвращением компании в гонки *«Формулы-1»* и является результатом проектирования официальной машины безопасности для королевских гонок, которая дебютирует в этом месяце, на *Гран При Бахрейна 2021*. *Vantage F1® Edition* — квинтэссенция мощности и динамики: это самый быстрый и ориентированный на кольцевые гоночные трассы спортивный *Vantage*.







Aston Martin Vantage F1® Edition

Как отмечает пресс-служба бренда, модель отличается не только увеличенной мощностью, но и уникальными настройками шасси и совершенной аэродинамикой, над которыми работала опытная команда инженеров *Aston Martin*. В то время пока команда *Aston Martin Cognizant Formula One™ Team* была занята подготовкой к возвращению на стартовую решетку *Гран При*, инженеры *Aston Martin* занимались созданием непревзойденного *Vantage*, который дебютирует в качестве официального автомобиля безопасности *«Формулы-1»*. Генеральный директор *Тобиас Моерс* поставил задачу значительно улучшить время прохождения круга, без ущерба для эксплуатации в обычных условиях. Причем этого удалось достичь без использования специальных гоночных шин. В результате, после успешных доработок, *Моерс* принял решение об их использовании в серийном автомобиле — новом *Vantage F1® Edition*. Таким образом, в производственной линейке *Vantage* появился автомобиль с самым спортивным духом — фактически копия официальной машины безопасности *«Формулы-1»*. Заманчивое предложение для клиентов *Aston Martin*!





Aston Martin Vantage F1® Edition

Команда проектировщиков работала над поэтапным усовершенствованием интеллектуальной системы управления сразу нескольких элементов машины: силового агрегата, шасси и аэродинамики *Vantage F1® Edition*, что подарит владельцам богатые эмоции и расширит возможности спорткара.

Мощность V-образной «восьмерки», объемом 4,0 литра, с двойным турбонаддувом, увеличена на 25 л. с. — до нового максимума в 535 л. с. Величина максимального крутящего момента не изменилась — 685 Нм, но теперь он доступен в более широком диапазоне, чем раньше, чтобы повысить управляемость. Модернизирована и 8-ступенчатая автоматическая коробка передач, которая обеспечивает теперь более чёткие и быстрые переключения. 

Оптимизирована функция снижения крутящего момента при переключении на повышенную передачу, что делает точнее связь водителя и автомобиля. А при резком замедлении эта функция, позволяет точнее контролировать и стабилизировать автомобиль, особенно когда сцепление с дорогой на пределе. Эти доработки актуальны в любых условиях, но особенно нужны при движении по гоночной трассе.





Aston Martin Vantage F1® Edition

Инженеры настроили подвеску и рулевое управление. Доработки нижней части кузова увеличили жесткость передней части несущего каркаса, что улучшило реакцию на отклонение руля. В модернизированных амортизаторах возросло усилие демпфирования, а увеличение пропускной способности клапанов позволило достичь лучшего контроля вертикальных колебаний кузова на высокой скорости, особенно на «гребенке», причем без ухудшения поведения машины на низких скоростях.

Вместе с изменениями в амортизаторах доработки коснулись и задней части шасси: увеличена жесткость пружин подвески и их опор, что значительно улучшает отклики на руль в повороте и увеличивает тягу (особенно на неровной дороге). Рулевое управление также коснулись изменения, теперь водитель будет гораздо четче чувствовать сцепление шин с дорогой.







Aston Martin Vantage F1® Edition

Доработки шасси станут еще заметнее с новыми 21-дюймовыми колесами и низкопрофильными шинами, разработанными специально для Vantage F1® Edition совместно с *Pirelli*. Как и прочие технические решения, переход на шины с более низким профилем обеспечивает водителю лучшую обратную связь с машиной, гарантируя отличную управляемость и максимальную уверенность даже при самом экстремальном вождении на гоночной трассе.

Поднять динамику *Vantage F1® Edition* удалось и за счет комплексных изменений аэродинамического обвеса: это заметно как с места водителя, так и по стрелке секундомера. Прижимная сила, действующая на переднюю и заднюю оси на максимальной скорости, теперь на 200 кг больше, чем у Vantage, что улучшило общий баланс автомобиля. Доработки включают передний сплиттер во всю ширину кузова, специальные передние наклонные «плавнички», поворотные лопатки в нижней части кузова и — наиболее заметное изменение — новое заднее антикрыло. Задний диффузор остался без изменений, но по-прежнему является ключевым элементом аэродинамики Vantage.





Aston Martin Vantage F1® Edition

*Vantage F1® Edition* также отличают уникальные отделка и окраска. Один из вариантов окраски кузова — легендарный *British Racing Green*, который делает его похожим на болид *Aston Martin Cognizant Formula One™ Team* и официальный автомобиль безопасности *«Формулы-1»*. Кроме этого доступны *Satin* или *Gloss finish* («Глянцевый»), а также *Jet Black* («Глубокий черный») или *Lunar White* («Лунный белый»), которые дополняются гоночной графикой *Solid Matte Dark Grey* («Тёмно-серый матовый»). В оформлении салона *Vantage F1® Edition* используется алькантара *Obsidian Black* («Обсидиановый черный») и *Phantom Grey* («Призрачный серый»), для отделки интерьера также используются контрастные полосы и прострочка цветов *Lime Green* («Лимонный зеленый»), *Obsidian Blac*k («Обсидиановый черный»), *Wolf Grey* («Волчий серый») или *Spicy Red* («Ярко-красный»).







Aston Martin Vantage F1® Edition

*Vantage F1® Edition* — и *Coupe*, и *Roadster* — комплектуется углепластиковой облицовкой радиатора, другими деталями экстерьера из углеволокна специального плетения, системой выпуска с четырьмя патрубками и 21-дюймовыми колесными дисками из легкого сплава *Satin Black Diamond Turned*.





Aston Martin Vantage F1® Edition

Генеральный директор *Aston Martin Тобиас Моерс* сказал:


> Выдающиеся дорожные качества лежат в основе каждого Aston Martin, однако, когда мы говорим об автомобиле с шильдиком F1®, он должен стать действительно исключительным. Vantage был самым спортивным автомобилем в нашей линейке, но наш Официальный автомобиль безопасности «Формулы-1» должен был стать ещё лучше: более мощным и маневренным; вызывать самые приятные эмоции от вождения. И, конечно же, быть очень быстрым на гоночной трассе. Я поставил перед командой инженеров непростую задачу, так как настаивал на том, чтобы лучшие характеристики были получены за счет комплексной доработки динамики автомобиля, а не только за счет применения гоночных шин. Полученный результат говорит сам за себя. Новая модель Vantage стала привлекательной даже для самых взыскательных водителей, и знаменует волнующий момент в истории Aston Martin.



Новый *Vantage F1® Edition* уже поступил в продажу по рекомендованной розничной цене от 142 000 фунтов стерлингов в Великобритании и 162 000 евро в Германии, а начало поставок автомобилей запланировано на май 2021 года.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Sergey566

Эх дороги !!


----------



## Candellmans

Флагманский Mercedes-Benz EQS сможет проезжать без подзарядки не менее 700 км​






Mercedes-Benz начал серийное производство аккумуляторов для электрического EQS, раскрыв характеристики батарей флагманской модели, пишет «Kommersant».







Mercedes-Benz EQS
Для электрического *EQS* будет доступен аккумулятор на 108 кВт/ч, обеспечивающий запас хода без дополнительной зарядки не менее 700 километров. Ожидается, что ёмкость аккумуляторной батареи и мощность электродвижка будет зависеть от модификации электрического авто.






Mercedes-Benz EQS
Производство аккумуляторов наладят на заводе в Унтертюркхайме, а сами электрические *EQS* будут выпускать на заводе Factory 56 в Зиндельфингене вместе с новым поколением седана *S-Class*.






Mercedes-Benz EQS
Официальная премьера нового электрического *Mercedes-Benz EQS* состоится 15 апреля 2021-го. На автомобильный рынок модель должна выйти до конца 2021-го.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Candellmans

Силовые агрегаты для Cadillac CT5-V Blackwing будут собирать вручную​







Автопроизводитель решил организовать ручную сборку двигателя LT4.






Cadillac CT5-V Blackwing
Согласно информации издания *GM Authority*, все двигатели семейства *LT4* для экстремального седана *Cadillac CT5-V Blackwing* будут собирать вручную не предприятии Боулинг-Грин в штате Кентукки. За сборку каждого 6,2-литрового 677-сильного компрессорного *V8* будет отвечать всего один механик. Имя и фамилия этого механика будет наноситься на специальную табличку, которая украсит крышку приводного нагнетателя. Напомним, что аналогичную табличку можно наблюдать на двигателях *V8* от *Mercedes-AMG*. Таким образом американский автопроизводитель решил дополнительно подчеркнуть особый статус самого мощного в истории американской марки автомобиля.




Cadillac CT5-V Blackwing
Напомним, что силовой агрегат для *CT5-V Blackwing* оснащен приводным нагнетателем *Eaton*, титановыми впускными клапанами и системой смазки, не допускающей обратного оттока масла при активной езде. Двигатель работает совместно с 6-ступенчатой МКПП Tremec с функцией *No-Lift Shift*, которая позволяет не снимать ногу с педали газа при переключении передач. Опционально предлагается 9-ступенчатая АКПП с гоночным режимом работы Dynamic Performance Mode, который способен автоматически выключаться при превышении пороговых значений перегрузок. Также автопроизводитель в качестве опции предлагает установить карбон-керамические тормоза.


----------



## Sergey566

*Про КАРШЕРИНГ !!*


----------



## Sergey566

*С такой крышей кто из тронет то*


----------



## Sergey566

*Суд запретил определенные действия блогеру Билу по делу о ДТП в центре Москвы*

В частности, Билу нельзя выходить за пределы жилого помещения и общаться без письменного разрешения следователя с участниками уголовного судопроизводства.










Суд запретил определенные действия блогеру Билу по делу о ДТП в центре Москвы


----------



## Candellmans

Mercedes-Benz обновил седан CLS: другой руль и пересмотренная линейка «дизелей»​






Продажи «посвежевшей» модели немецкой марки в Европе и РФ начнутся в июле текущего года. До американских дилеров автомобиль доберётся только в начале следующего года.

Mercedes-Benz выпускает так называемое «четырёхдверное купе» CLS с 2004 года. За минувшее время модель успела несколько раз сменить поколение. Актуальная, третья, генерация была представлена в 2018 году. По итогам первого неполного года продаж версии с индексом C257 в Европе было продано 9113 экземпляров, затем показатели пошли вниз. Так, по итогам «ковидного» 2020-го дилеры реализовали на этом рынке всего 3895 машин, что примерно в два раза меньше, чем годом ранее. Повысить интерес к этому седану призвано его обновление.








Летом 2020-го модель уже получила порцию изменений: тогда Mercedes-Benz CLS снабдили более новой мультимедийной системой MBUX, а также иным круиз-контролем и другой электроникой. Теперь седан немецкой марки обновился снова, на этот раз основательнее.





Изменений во внешности немного: у «посвежевшего» седана более спортивный передний бампер и другая решётка радиатора с рисунком в виде «россыпи» фирменных трёхлучевых звезд. Корму обновили за счёт нового диффузора в заднем бампере, профиль – за счёт колёсных дисков другого дизайна. Кроме того, палитра цветов кузова пополнилась за счёт нового варианта – голубого «металлика».






В интерьере главной обновкой является другое рулевое колесо. У базовых версий обновлённого Mercedes-Benz CLS в салоне появился трёхспицевый руль с глянцевым покрытием, а у «четырёхдверок» с AMG-пакетом – вариант со сдвоенными спицами. Помимо этого, в компании добавили в список отделочных материалов другой деревянный шпон и иные варианты обивки.







В ходе обновления разработчики не оставили без внимания и линейку двигателей. Речь идёт о модернизированном четырёхцилиндровом турбодизеле OM654M (им оснащается версия CLS 300 d). Его рабочий объём «подрос» с 1950 до 1993 см3, давление впрыска увеличилось с 2500 до 2700 бар. Отдача теперь составляет не 245 л.с., а 265 л.с., а максимальный крутящий момент – не 500 Нм, а 550 Нм. У этой модификации задний привод заменили на постоянный полный привод 4Matic. В гамме дизелей помимо этой версии остались также CLS 220 d (2,0 литра, 194 л.с.) и CLS 400 d 4Matic (2,9 литра, 330 л.с.), а 286-сильный шестицилиндровый вариант CLS 350 d 4Matic отправили в отставку.







Линейку бензиновых моторов CLS в компании решили не трогать. Модель по-прежнему доступна в версиях CLS 350 с 2,0-литровым 299-сильным двигателем и задним приводом, а также CLS 450 4Matic – с 3,0-литровым 367-сильным вариантом и полным приводом. В пару ко всем версиям предлагается девятиступенчатая автоматическая коробка передач 9G-Tronic.







Отметим, многие версии представленных в Европе Mercedes-Benz CLS имеют 48-вольтовую гибридную систему EQ-Boost: стартер-генератор интегрирован в 9АКП. У бензиновых шестицилиндровых вариантов он выдает дополнительные 22 л.с. и 250 Нм, а у модернизированного дизеля OM654M – 20 л.с. и 200 Нм. Такой моторчик помогает на старте и во время первых секунд разгона.







Топовая версия Mercedes-AMG CLS 53 4Matic+ визуально отличается от других вариантов за счёт другой решётки радиатора. Она оснащается прежней рядной 3,0-литровой «турбошестёркой» мощностью 435 л.с. У неё система полного привода с муфтой подключения передней оси. Первую «сотню» такой автомобиль набирает за 4,5 секунды, а его максимальная скорость ограничена электроникой на отметке 250 км/ч (с пакетом AMG можно повысить планку до 270 км/ч).

До европейских и российских дилеров обновлённые седаны доберутся в июле нынешнего года, тогда как американцам придётся подождать до начала 2022-го. Ценник актуального CLS в РФ стартует с отметки 6 350 000 рублей. На российском рынке в прошлом году было продано немногим больше 350 экземпляров, то есть на долю модели пришлось менее 1% от общего объёма продаж.
купе седан новинки 

Колеса.ру


----------



## Sergey566

*Обновляем Базу устройств !!*



(Для PIayme )

https://playme-russia.ru/update/

Я обновил )) очень быстро


----------



## Sergey566

Что делать, если под рукой нет «Антиполицая»? Морские байки Дело было в те светло-славные времена, когда об «Антиполицае» народ слыхом не слыхивал. О том, чтобы в глаза увидеть это чудодейственное средство, буквально за несколько секунд позволяющее избавиться от запаха перегара, я и не говорю. Не дошли тогда ещё до нас эти хитрые буржуинские примочки. Поэтому, если вдруг сильно подпирало, приходилось обходиться старыми дедовскими способами…

Автор: Константин Кучер
Источник: Что делать, если под рукой нет «Антиполицая»? Морские байки


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Sergey566

*Самые неубиваемые автомобили* — современные и легендарные модели Качество дорог в России оставляет желать лучшего, если выехать за пределы самых крупных мегаполисов. Ничего удивительного в том, что автомобили, даже самой качественной сборки, выхаживают без ремонта меньше, чем их собратья, бегающие за рубежом. Тем не менее в сегодняшнем обзоре мы разберём несколько машин, которые по многочисленным отзывам зарекомендовали себя, как наименее убиваемые. При составлении рейтинга совсем новые авто не принимались во внимание, поскольку их эксплуатационный ресурс только лишь начал свой отсчёт. Основные факторы, по которым производилась оценка, — это количество поломок на пробег в 500 тысяч километров, ремонтопригодность и пр. Посмотрим, основные критерии, по каким определялись лучшие из лучших в номинации «какая машина самая беспроблемная в плане поломок»: долговечность в использовании различных узлов и запасных частей. Оценивается общая эксплуатация, но лишь для транспортных средств, регулярно проходящих плановое техническое обслуживание; безотказность в повседневной эксплуатации. Этот критерий показывает, сколько времени авто может служить владельцу, не нуждаясь в ремонтных работах; ремонтопригодность. Учитывается, насколько легко можно восстанавливать работоспособность машины, а также насколько легко достать необходимые запчасти; соответствие реального эксплуатационного ресурса тому, что был заявлен производителем. Топ-10 самых надёжных в эксплуатации Ниже будет представлен примерный актуальный рейтинг автомобилей, приносящих своим владельцам минимум хлопот в плане их ремонта. Audi A1 Небольшой и компактный хэтчбек, который у нас особо ценится у молодёжи и водителей женского пола, проявил себя довольно экономичным транспортным средством и потому попал в топ самых неубиваемых машин среди разных классов. Несмотря на то, что машинка относится к малому классу, до 2017 года она считалась наиболее надёжной в мире по целому ряду технических критериев. Небольшие нарекания касались чуть перекошенных передних источников света и колёсных дисков, подверженных коррозии. Было насчитано менее 6 поломок на 1000 машин этой модели. Ещё несколько лет назад Audi А1 была лидером среди авто с возрастом 3-5 лет, однако на сегодняшний день сдала позиции на несколько строчек вниз. Honda CRV Одна из моделей в мире авто, которая смогла преодолеть отметку в 300 тысяч пройденных километров без каких-либо серьёзных видов ремонта. По итогам разнообразных исследований этот кроссовер стал одним из лидеров по показателю надёжности в своём сегменте. В возрасте 6-7 летних транспортных средств он занимает 3-ю строчку по этим критериям. Особо высокого доверия заслужили Honda CRV ещё первого поколения, выпущенные более двух десятков лет назад. Lexus RX Среди внедорожников из премиум-сегмента именно Lexus RX доставляет своим владельцам меньше всего поводов для беспокойства. Вообще эта марка давно снискала себе репутацию одной из самых надёжных в эксплуатации. С некоторых пор она уступила первую позицию Toyota, однако по-прежнему не утратила своей популярности по данному параметру. В процессе тестирования проводилась оценка по более, чем 200 критериям. Audi A6 Ещё один «немец», по мнению специалистов, заслужил высокого места в нашем рейтинге «неубиваемых». Согласно одной из автомобильных версий тестирования, он становится лучшим с пробегом до 150 000 уже 3-й год кряду. По количеству зафиксированных на 1000 единиц транспорта поломок, он демонстрирует устойчивое второе место в списке. Однако рейтингов в мире очень много, даже в среде экспертов, поэтому во многих из них Audi A6 уже не входит в число лидеров. Mercedes-Benz GLK И снова в большинство рейтингов попадает ещё один представитель немецкого автопрома. Высокая стоимость конкретной модели нередко подтверждается соответствующим качеством сборки, что наглядно демонстрируется на не лучших отечественных дорогах. В прошедшем году он сохранил лидирующие позиции в своём классе. В данном сегменте премиум-внедорожников он зарекомендовал себя с наилучшей стороны, впрочем, некоторые авторитетные издания, проводящие самостоятельные исследования, не считают последнее поколение этой модели столь же удачным, что и предыдущие. Производитель предусмотрел разные модификации двигателей, работающих на разных видах топлива, а также внедорожным пакетом для загородных поездок. Porsche 911 Вместе с вышеописанным Mercedes известный спорткар в минувшем году занял одну из верхних позиций списка беспроблемных авто. В категории машин с возрастом 2-3 года он и по-прежнему расценивается не только как один из самых престижных, но и прочных. Однако, стоит заметить, что таких же высоких оценок заслужили Porsche 6-11 лет от роду. Стало быть, даже будучи достаточно объезженными, они становятся нечастыми гостями на станциях техобслуживания. Кроме того, по мнению ряда мировых экспертов и агентств, они остаются одними из наиболее качественных немецких автомобилей. Toyota Camry Один из самых популярных флагманов японского автопрома в целом, как сейчас, так и 10 лет назад. В топ самых неубиваемых автомобилей Camry попадает, прежде всего, в рейтингах стран постсоветского пространства, поскольку с европейского рынка седан ушел уже более 10 лет тому назад. Однако у нас и в Штатах она продолжает пользоваться большим успехом от поколения к поколению. Возможно, так происходит потому, что модель продолжает занимать первые строчки рейтингов по легковым автомобилям с наименьшим количеством хлопот для её обладателя. Другими словами, те же 300 тысяч километров Toyota способна преодолеть без каких-либо серьёзных ремонтов. Mercedes E-Classe Это элитное авто легко сочетает в себе элегантную спортивность и общий утончённый облик. Каждая линия кузова отвечает современному городскому лаконизму. Несколько вариантов исполнения, материалов и расцветок позволяют создать суперкар на основе собственных пользовательских предпочтений. Каждая поездка на Mercedes E является максимально надёжной для водителя, управляющего им, а также безопасной и даёт возможность восстановить силы в дороге. Машина оснащается активной системой экстренного торможения. При должном техническом обслуживании способна легко пройти десятки тысяч километров без ремонта или замены ключевых узлов мотора и ходовой системы. Ford Focus Является не только технологичным и современным автомобилем, получившим новый рельефный кузов. Он получился наиболее эффектным за всю историю различных поколений данной модели. Бензиновый мотор выгодно выделяется своей мощностью и экономичностью, является очень ремонтопригодным и неприхотливым в плане технического обслуживания. Славится Fors Focus выносливой ходовой системой и деталями подвески. Отдельное внимание заслужили системы активной и пассивной безопасности. Благодаря им можно сделать вывод, что авто бережёт не только средства водителя, но и его жизнь и здоровье. Volvo XC 60 Нельзя не упомянуть в рейтинге известный шведский кроссовер: не самый доступный в обслуживании, зато в нём столько всего предусмотрено для того, чтобы обеспечивать безопасную и комфортабельную езду как можно более длительный срок. В глаза бросается яркий дизайн, дополняемый элегантным интерьером. В этом авто наиболее полно раскрывается принцип современного автопрома, когда технологии призваны помогать людям. Удобный дисплей не будет отвлекать лишнее внимание и время, а безопасность водителя и пассажиров — это многолетняя философия шведского автоконцерна, переходящая от поколения к поколению. Основные узлы двигателя и подвески практически продуманы до мелочей, а потому обладателю Volvo XC 60 не придётся ежемесячно посещать станции техобслуживания. Топ беспроблемных «старичков» Отдельно стоит остановиться на рейтинге неубиваемых машин в возрастной категории от 10 лет и выше. Конечно, таким «старичкам» трудно тягаться с более молодыми моделями, ведь возраст однозначно играет не в их пользу. Тем не менее немалая часть наших сограждан ездят и на более возрастных авто, а о качестве сборки предыдущих поколений до сих пор ходят легенды в кругу автолюбителей. BMW 5 серия (кузов Е39) Годы выпуска: 1995-2003. Наряду с драйверскими качествами авто удачно сочетало в себе современный уровень комфорта для водителя и пассажиров. Учитывая возраст имеющихся на наших дорогах экземпляров BMW 5 серии, сегодня довольно сложно отыскать такой, который не побывал бы за это время в серьёзных ДТП и не был при этом «убит» почти под ноль. Особого внимания в плане надёжности заслуживают силовые агрегаты этой серии, как на бензине, так и на дизтопливе. Mercedes Benz E-Class Годы выпуска: 2002-2009. Данный автомобиль суме существенно прибавить в качестве 211-го кузова после проведённого в 2006-м году рестайлинга модели. Потребителей традиционно привлекает высокий ресурс моторов, достигающий более 0,5 млн. км без капитального ремонта. Добавим к этому вполне надёжный 7-ступенчатый АКПП и комфортабельный салон. Неудивительно, почему эти машины пользуются устойчивым спросом на российском рынке. Однако возникают вопросы к пневмоподвеске, которая с трудом выдерживает качество нашего дорожного покрытия. Toyota Camry XV40 Годы выпуска: 2006-2011. Это единственный японский представитель, заслуживший почётное место в списке. Многие годы авто в этом кузове было невероятно популярно у наших сограждан, в особенности у чиновников разного уровня иерархии. В целом водители отмечают традиционно высокую надёжность основных агрегатов и узлов. А вот серьёзные проблемы может доставить разве что 6-ступенчатая автоматическая трансмиссия, которая редко могла дойти без капремонта до 150 тыс. км. Volkswagen Passat B5 Годы выпуска: (1996-2005). Для выпуска этой модели была взята за основу платформа от Audi А6, тогда как многие узлы взяты с А4. Благодаря столь удачной унификации и доступной стоимости Passat B5 долгие годы не утрачивал своей популярности, особенно после рестайлинга, увидевшего свет в 2001-м году. Наиболее удачным и беспроблемным в эксплуатации считается 1,6-литровый силовой агрегат, который и в наши дни устанавливается на некоторые более современные модификации. Как видим из сегодняшнего обзора, наиболее удачными в плане надёжности и ремонтопригодности являются преимущественно модели автомобилей европейского производства.
Источник: Рейтинг самых неубиваемых автомобилей в мире в 2021 году


----------



## Sergey566

На работу ездить ))) самое то!! и всего то 150 ооо


----------



## Sergey566

*Мор возвращается в Тольятти. «АвтоВАЗ» готовят к кризису, считают эксперты*

Мор возвращается в Тольятти. «АвтоВАЗ» готовят к кризису, считают эксперты


----------



## Sergey566

«Копейка» празднует 51-й день рождения​





История по-настоящему массовой автомобилизации населения нашей страны стартовала вместе с началом выпуска на АВТОВАЗе модели «Жигули» ВАЗ-2101. Портал «АвтоВзгляд» отмечает более чем полувековой день рождения машины-патриарха отечественного автопром.

19 апреля 1970 года с конвейера Волжского автомобильного завода, именуемого сейчас АВТОВАЗом, сошел первый произведенный на нем автомобиль — ВАЗ-2101 «Жигули». Машина получила название по имени возвышенности, расположенной неподалеку. С технической точки 

зрения, первый советский массовый легковой автомобиль представлял собой модификацию итальянского FIAT 124.

По-настоящему серийное производство «копеек», как именовали авто советские автолюбители, стартовало только через полтора года — 9 сентября 1971-го. За время, пока модель стояла на конвейере с 1970 по 1988 год, было выпущено 4 846 900 ВАЗ-2101. Таким образом, «копейка» до сих пор остается самой массовой моделью в истории отечественного автопрома.

Дальнейшие многочисленные модернизации ее конструкции советскими инженерами привели, в конечном счете, к появлению заднеприводных универсалов ВАЗ-2102 и ВАЗ-2104, а также седанов ВАЗ-2103, ВАЗ-2105, ВАЗ-2106, ВАЗ-2107. В Советском Союзе они считались разными моделями, хотя с точки зрения принципиальной конструкции кузова и взаимозаменяемости силовых агрегатов были идентичны прародителю — «копейке» ВАЗ-2101.


----------



## Sergey566

У меня 9* 
Тест !!!



Хорошо ли вы знаете народные названия старых советских автомобилей?




















Хорошо ли вы знаете народные названия старых советских автомобилей?


Развлекательный тест на эрудицию. Горбатый Запорожец и Копейка (ВАЗ-2101) в народе известны давно. Достаточно произнести эти названия, и все понимают, о чем идет речь. Ласковые прозвища давали практически всем автомобилям советского автопрома. Помните ли вы народные имена старых советских...




shkolazhizni.ru




*


----------



## Sergey566

*Этот автомобиль сможет проехать 700 км на энергии Солнца (фото)*

Его тираж составит 946 единиц, а цена — почти 14 миллионов рублей



Этот автомобиль сможет проехать 700 км на энергии Солнца (фото)






[/URL
]


----------



## Sergey566

*О краске для покрышек*






Краска для резины колес: чем покрасить резину чтобы краска не сошла с покрышек


----------



## Sergey566

*В России стартовали продажи Volkswagen Golf 8 поколения*

Все официальные дилеры марки начали принимать заказы на новый хэтчбек стоимостью *от 2 558 000 рублей*



В России стартовали продажи Volkswagen Golf 8 поколения


----------



## Sergey566

Автоинспекторы и представители Общественной палаты Республики Алтай провели эксперимент, чтобы выяснить, появятся ли в выдыхаемом воздухе пары этанола после того, как выпить квас, кефир или другие напитки.
Как рассказывала пресс-служба алтайской МВД, организаторы купили кефир, квас живого брожения, «Кока-Колу» и безалкогольное пиво. Кроме напитков, в эксперименте участвовал прошедший поверку анализатор паров этанола в выдыхаемом воздухе.
Перед экспериментом участники провели проверку на алкотестере, чтобы подтвердить свою трезвость. Затем каждый выпил по 300-500 мл и через 15 минут вновь прошел тестирование.
«В результате все участники эксперимента убедились, что после употребления вышеперечисленных напитков результаты тестирования* не показывают наличие паров этанола в выдыхаемом воздухе*, тем самым развеяв слухи, периодически возникающие в кругу автолюбителей», — сообщили в МВД.


----------



## Sergey566

*Маленький штраф большого города*
Как выяснил «Ъ», правительство вернулось к обсуждению одной из самых резонансных инициатив в области безопасности движения: снижению нештрафуемого порога скорости. Речь идет о возможном введении нового штрафа при превышении скорости на 10−20 км/ч, который будут присылать нарушителям исключительно в черте города. Правительственная комиссия по безопасности движения поручила МВД и Минтрансу представить в течение трех месяцев «согласованную позицию» по данной инициативе. Основным лоббистом нового штрафа выступает правительство Москвы.









Маленький штраф большого города


Как выяснил «Ъ», правительство вернулось к обсуждению одной из самых резонансных инициатив в области безопасности движения: снижению нештрафуемого порога скорости. Речь идет о возможном введении нового штрафа при превышении скорости на 10−20 км/ч,...




news.mail.ru


----------



## Sergey566

Какое расстояние нужно проехать для зарядки аккумулятора​ 

И автопроизводители, и многие эксперты в один голос утверждают, что периодически, хотя бы 1-2 раза в год, автомобильный аккумулятор нужно подзаряжать стационарным зарядным устройством. Означает ли это, что штатный генератор не в состоянии справиться с этой задачей? Всё зависит от условий езды, поэтому многих автомобилистов интересует ответ на банальный вопрос: сколько километров требуется проехать, чтобы восстановить ёмкость АКБ? Давайте разбираться…






Содержание

Можно ли подзарядить батарею только на холостом ходу
Сколько нужно проехать для зарядки АКБ
В тёплую погоду
В холодное время
Другие факторы
Можно ли подзарядить батарею только на холостом ходу​Вопрос имеет смысл, поскольку генератор в этом случае работает более стабильно, чем при поездках с частой сменой скорости движения (и, соответственно, скорости вращения коленвала, котрый и является приводом для генератора).
Разумеется, многое зависит от мощности генератора. Если он слабый, то для того, чтобы отдавать энергию аккумулятору, потребуется раскрутить двигатель до 1500-3000 об/минуту, а это для холостого хода много.




Устройство автомобильного генератора
Добавьте к числу важных факторов количество и энергоемкость подключённых потребителей – даже тех, без которых двигатель не может работать. Наконец, возраст АКБ тоже имеет значение.





Даже если с пуском двигателя проблем нет, эта процедура отберёт у батареи значительную часть ёмкости. Вернуть её генератор сможет только если двигатель будет работать «вхолостую» не менее 15 минут. Ток потраченного на пуск заряда можно также вернуть, проехав на рабочих оборотах 3-5 минут, при условии, что аккумулятор более-менее новый.





Но это в идеальных условиях. А зимой, когда батарея давно перешагнула за экватор своей жизни, да ещё когда авто простояло ночь или больше, для возврата энергии, потраченной на пуск (если он вообще удался), на холостых оборотах придётся потратить уже не менее получаса. Или десять минут усиленно жать на педаль аккумулятора, выключив всех потребителей. Готовы ли вы к таким жертвам?
Манипуляции с увеличением ёмкости батареи только ухудшат ситуацию, если вы не озаботились заменой генератора на более мощный. Недозаряд будет накапливаться, и это плохо для аккумулятора, владелец которого не уделяет проверке его состояния должного внимания.
Из всего вышесказанного выходит, что восполнить потраченную на пуск мотора энергию АКБ на холостом ходу удаётся в редких случаях. А есть ли способ определить, насколько хорошо заряжается ли батарея на холостом ходу? Оказывается, да, и это вполне можно сделать самостоятельно.





Для этого вам потребуется мультиметр или вольтметр. Нужно завести мотор, открыть капот и измерить прибором напряжение на клеммах батареи. Если он покажет 12,5 В или меньше, генератор не отдаёт заряд аккумулятору. Если показания прибора – 13,5 В или больше – АКБ заряжается. Если стрелка находится в промежуточном интервале, попробуйте нажать на педаль акселератора и удерживать её в определённом положении. Так вы сможете определить, на каких оборотах вольтметр покажет нужные вольты, то есть аккумулятор начнёт принимать заряд.
Какой напрашивается вывод? Зарядить АКБ на холостом ходу можно, но только в идеальных условиях, и для этого требуется много времени.





Но если его у вас достаточно, то почему нет? Ускорить процесс можно повысив обороты двигателя. На автомобилях с карбюратором это сделать достаточно просто, с помощью рычага подсоса. На инжекторных нужно будет постоянно держать ногу на педали газа или же произвести некоторые манипуляции в моторном отсеке (а после зарядки осуществить обратную операцию).




Ручка подсоса карбюратора
Отметим, что зарядка аккумулятора на ХХ имеет свои недостатки. Радиатор и двигатель не будут охлаждаться встречным потоком воздуха, что по мере прогрева ОЖ приведёт к частому включению вентилятора, который тоже потребляет немало энергии, увеличивая время зарядки. Будьте также готовы к повышенному шуму в салоне, а если автомобиль стоит в гараже, следует озаботиться отводом большого количества выхлопных газов.
Сколько нужно проехать для зарядки АКБ​Восстановление заряда батареи будет происходить, если генератор будет отдавать в эту цепь постоянный ток номиналом порядка 14 В.





Специфика работы автомобильного генератора такова, что величина его выходного напряжения сильно зависит от оборотов двигателя – чем они выше, тем больше он будет отдавать потребителям, в числе которых есть и аккумулятор.
А чтобы не допустить перезаряда последнего, который вреден для любых типов батарей, в его составе имеется регулятор, определяющий, нужно ли и дальше выполнять подзарядку в зависимости от напряжения в цепи генератор-аккумулятор. При длительных поездках так и происходит.
Так сколько нужно проехать, чтобы полностью восстановить заряд аккумулятора автомобиля? Если вы рассчитываете получить конкретные цифры и ориентироваться только на них, то будем вынуждены вас огорчить: интенсивность восстановления заряда аккумуляторной батареи зависит от множества факторов, часть из которых не поддаётся количественной оценке, так что любые приведённые цифры будут весьма приблизительными.







В тёплую погоду​Даже если батарея разряжена достаточно сильно (это тоже относительный термин, если машина завелась, то о глубоком разряде однозначно речь не идёт), то когда на улице плюсовая температура, много времени нё восстановление не уйдёт. Достаточно проездить около 30-60 минут на высоких оборотах, чтобы ваш аккумулятор набрал максимальную ёмкость по своему нынешнему состоянию. Если вам нужны значения в километрах, то это эквивалентно 30-60 км пройденного расстояния. Многовато для однократной поездки в городе, но это на тот случай, если АКБ действительно сильно разряжен и вы испытывали трудности с пуском мотора.





Но и здесь есть свои нюансы: на очень высоких оборотах генератор будет автоматически отключать зарядку батареи, а когда вы стоите на светофоре и включено много потребителей, нужно подгазовывать педалью, иначе вместо зарядки аккумулятор будет разряжаться, особенно при слабом генераторе.
В холодное время​При отрицательных температурах время, необходимое для зарядки аккумулятора, нужно удвоить, то есть получается не менее часа езды. А если нет возможности ехать с большой скоростью, то нужно проехать не менее 60-100 км, чтобы зарядить аккумулятор машины. Для зимней поры такие условия (снег, гололёд) – не редкость.
Другие факторы​Это, в первую очередь, нагрузка на бортовую сеть. Зимой много энергии будет забирать печка, летом – кондиционер и в целом система охлаждения. В тёмное время суток или в туман генератор будет усиленно работать, чтобы питать световые приборы, а аккумулятору соответственно будет доставаться меньше.





Во вторую – состояние самой АКБ. Если она не новая, то её ёмкость будет ниже номинала и заряжаться она будет быстрее, но вряд ли это можно назвать положительным моментом.
Наконец, состояние электрооборудования тоже играет роль. Неисправности, загрязнение, окисление, ослабление крепления электрических клемм, дефекты проводки – причина утечки тока в цепи, порой значительной, и это тоже обязательно скажется на времени зарядки аккумулятора во время езды.
Так что совет периодически проверять ёмкость АКБ – правильный, если вы хотите, чтобы ваш аккумулятор прослужил весь отпущенный ему производителем срок.


----------



## Sergey566

VW выводит на рынок новый TALAGON: 7-местный кросс с 4WD, мощным V6 движком и длиной 5.2м - Teramont рядом с ним меркнет​








Компания Volkswagen из Германии официально запустила предпродажу своей новинки в лице самого габаритного кроссовера, который представлен в модельном ряду марки. В течение длительного времени звание самого большого SUV бренда Volkswagen принадлежало модели Terramont. Кстати, на российском рынке в скором времени должна появиться обновленная версия кроссовера. Недавно данный титул перешел «Фольксваген Талагон». Обе модели построены на одной и той же платформе.









Речь идет об архитектуре под названием MQB, характеризующейся поперечным расположением мотора. Габаритные параметры: 5,15/2,0/1,79 метра (длина, ширина, высота). По сравнению с «Терамонтом» автомобиль оказался на 113 мм длиннее, а также шире и выше на 13 и 22 мм соответственно. Величина колесной базы одинаковая и достигает отметки в 2,98 метра. Передняя часть автомобиля отличается наличием массивной решетки радиатора, которая визуально объединена с фарами головного света. На бамперах установлены пластиковые накладки серебристого цвета. На корме светодиодные фонари объединены и пересекаются в районе логотипа, размещенного по центру багажной двери.





















Оформлением салона Volkswagen Talagon напоминает последнюю итерацию модели Golf, которая сейчас представлена уже в восьмом поколении. Внутри авто размещено три ряда сидений. Такая же компоновка представлена и в «Фольксваген Террамонт». В плане оснащения самый габаритный кроссовер получил то же оборудование, что представлено в последних новинках марки. В арсенале заявлен габаритный тачскрин, относящийся к мультимедийному комплексу, виртуальная приборная панель, необычный переключатель режимов работы АКПП. Помимо этого, имеется огромная стеклянная крыша и предусмотрен блок управления климат-контролем для пассажиров заднего ряда. Модель представлена в 2-х вариантах исполнения салона. В первом случае используется следующая схема размещения: 2+2+2.


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

Учитесь !!! как надо выезжать ) "gogot:









Дед жжёт! Оригинальный выезд с парковки | By Obo vsyom | Facebook


3.4M views, 33K likes, 2.6K loves, 4.1K comments, 9.7K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Obo vsyom:




fb.watch


----------



## Candellmans

В России готовится к испытаниям вездеход КамАЗ-6355 «Арктика»​
В ближайшие месяцы на Ямале запустят испытания тяжелого 8-колесного вездехода КамАЗ-6355 «Арктика». Уникальный автомобиль разрабатывался целой командой инженеров из КамАЗа, МГТУ им. Баумана, а также Московского политехнического университета, сообщает издание RT.







Специально для предстоящих тестовых испытаний было выпущено два прототипа: с тремя и четырьмя парами колес (они имеют колесные формулы 6x6 и 8x8 соответственно). Обе машины разработаны на сверхпрочной шарнирно-сочлененной раме и укомплектованы 6-цилиндровым дизельным мотором* КамАЗ P6* производительностью 450 л.с. с одноступенчатой системой турбонаддува.

В связке с 12-литровым турбодизельным агрегатом модели *КамАЗ-6355 «Арктика»* работает гидромеханический 6-ступенчатый «автомат», а помогать на сложных участках внедорожной местности будет лебедка, шноркель и шарнирно-расчлененная рама, за счёт которой застрявшая машина сможет вытолкать или вытянуть себя без особых затруднений.







Максимальная скорость вездехода* КамАЗ-6355 «Арктика»* составит 50 км/ч, при этом его характеристики дают возможность легко преодолевать брод глубиной до 1,8 метра. Кроме того, такая машина сможет перевозить до 15–16 тонн груза по болотам, снежным сугробам и тяжелому арктическому бездорожью.

Тарантас News


----------



## Sergey566

Редкое кинцо (к сожалению)


----------



## Candellmans

Родстер Mercedes-AMG GT R превратили в 850-сильный спидстер​






Компания HWA AG (давний партнёр Mercedes-Benz в автоспорте) выпустила уникальный спидстер на базе Mercedes-AMG GT R. Автор проекта под названием «Bussink GT R SpeedLegend» — дизайнер Роланд Буссинк, который вдохновлялся формульными болидами Mercedes-AMG F1 и Mercedes-McLaren SLR Stirling Moss.







Bussink GT R SpeedLegend

Проект *Bussink GT R SpeedLegend* — не просто сторонний тюнинг. Специалисты компании *HWA AG* построят всего пять таких спидстеров. За основу проекта взяли модель *Mercedes-AMG GT R*, который сам по себе является редким автомобилем, так как был выпущен тиражом в количестве всего 750 экземпляров.







Bussink GT R SpeedLegend

Спорткар почти полностью лишили ветрового стекла и передних стоек, но добавили ему защитную дугу в стиле машин Формулы-1. Необычный «формульный» элемент над салоном получил название Speedbow, его сделали из карбона. Кроме того, в него встроены амбиентная подсветка и салонное зеркало. Ещё у спорткара появились карбоновые «жабры» в передних крыльях и усиленные дуги за подголовниками кресел.







Bussink GT R SpeedLegend

Специалистам *HWA AG* пришлось потрудиться, чтобы *Bussink GT R SpeedLegend* не уступал обычному родстеру по критериям жёсткости кузова и пассивной безопасности. Однако отказ от складной крыши и широкое применение углепластика позволили снизить снаряжённую массу спидстера на 100 килограммов относительно «донора».







Bussink GT R SpeedLegend

Что касается техники, то мощность 4,0-литрового V8 с двумя турбинами увеличили на 265 л.с. до 850 л.с., так что спидстер должен быть гораздо быстрее исходника и сможет потягаться на прямой с «трековым» *AMG GT Black Series*. Однако, как именно повлияли увеличение мощности и снижение массы на динамические характеристики — не уточняется.







Bussink GT R SpeedLegend

Все пять экземпляров спидстеров *GT R SpeedLegend* уже проданы, так что создатели даже не стали называть стоимость новинки публично. Каждая из пяти машин получит свой цвет кузова.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Subaru Levorg признали самым безопасным японским автомобилем​






Subaru Levorg признали самым безопасным новым японским автомобилем. Универсал удостоился наивысшего балла от JNCAP (Japan New Car Assessment Program — Японская программа по оценке безопасности авто), пишет портал drom.ru.







Новый Subaru Levorg

*Subaru Levorg* заслужил максимальные пять звезд *JNCAP* по протоколу 2020 года. Претендовать на такую отметку могут только транспортные средства, получившие оценку *«A»* по результатам краш-тестов и работе систем превентивной безопасности.
Пятидверке поставили 186,91 балла из 190 возможных. Это самый высокий результат среди всех легковушек, протестированных в 2020 году.







Новый Subaru Levorg

В рамках испытаний *JNCAP* проводит два фронтальных удара — на скорости 64 км/ч о 40-процентное деформируемое перекрытие, а также на скорости 55 км/ч о недеформируемый барьер. Кроме того, проводятся боковой краш-тест, стендовые испытания кресел (имитация удара сзади), тест на травмобезопасность передка при наезде на пешехода, проверки систем превентивной безопасности, комплекса вызова экстренных оперативных служб и т. д.







Новый Subaru Levorg

В опубликованном видеоролике можно увидеть, как *Levorg* без труда справился со всеми видами препятствий: статичная и движущаяся машина, резко вышедший из-за других транспортных средств пешеход, в том числе в ночное время. Автомобиль не допустил ни одного столкновения. Все комплектации оснащаются подушкой безопасности пешеходов (она выстреливает из-под капота и накрывает стойки крыши).





Новый Subaru Levorg в исполнении STI Sport

Напомним, универсал *Subaru Levorg* второго поколения продается в Японии с октября 2020 года. Он оснащается только 1,8-литровым оппозитным бензиновым турбомотором с непосредственным впрыском топлива, его мощность составляет 177 л.с., крутящий момент — 300 Нм. Двигатель имеет индекс *CB18* и сочетается с бесступенчатым вариатором *Lineartronic*. Привод полный, с муфтой подключения задней оси.





Новый Subaru Levorg в исполнении STI Sport

Цены на автомобиль в Японии начинаются от 3 102 000 иен (около 2 090 000 рублей по текущему курсу). В России модель не продается.
Напомним, *Subaru Levorg* носит титул «Автомобиль года в Японии — 2020–2021».
Пять звезд *JNCAP* также получили *Toyota Harrier*, *Nissan Dayz*, *Toyota Yaris* и *Honda Fit*.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Компания BMW выпустила кабриолет M4 с 510-сильным мотором и полным приводом​






Марка BMW выпустила новый спорткар M4 Competition Convertible. Он получился мощнее предшественника и впервые в истории получил полный привод.







BMW M4 Competition Convertible

Компания *BMW* осенью 2020 года представила спортивный седан *M3* и купе *M4* новой генерации, а теперь пришла очередь дебюта кабриолета* M4 Competition Convertible*. Как и в случае с купе, главной стилистической особенностью кабриолета *BMW M4* *Competition Convertible* стали огромные «ноздри» радиаторной решетки. Кроме этого, автомобиль получил аэродинамические корпуса внешних зеркал, спортивный обвес кузова, а также 19-и 20-дюймовые колесные диски.







BMW M4 Competition Convertible

Новый *BMW M4 Competition Convertible* укомплектовали 3,0-литровым 6-цилиндровым рядным бензиновым двигателем с двумя турбинами, выдающим 510 л.с. и 650 Нм крутящего момента, что на 60 сил и 100 Нм больше по сравнению с предшественником. Силовой агрегат работает вместе с 8-скоростной автоматической коробкой передач и системой полного привода *xDrive* с тремя режимами функционирования:* 4WD, 4WD Sport* и *2WD*. В последнем варианте тяга передается на заднюю ось, как на классических спортивных автомобилях.






BMW M4 Competition Convertible

Новый *BMW M4 Competition Convertible* способен разгоняться до 100 км/час за 3,8 секунды, а его максимальная скорость ограничена на отметке в 250 км/час. С опциональным пакетом *M Driver’s Package* этот показатель можно увеличить до 280 км/час.







BMW M4 Competition Convertible

Кабриолет *BMW M4 Competition Convertible* получил мягкий верх, который складывается либо раскладывается за 18 секунд на скорости до 50 км/час. Производитель отмечает, что конструкция имеет ряд современных решений в области шумоизоляции, поэтому «уровень звукового и температурного комфорта получился значительно выше по сравнению с остальными классическими кабриолетами с мягкой крышей».






BMW M4 Competition Convertible

В салоне нового *BMW M4 Competition Convertible* появилась 12,3-дюймовая виртуальная приборная панель и медиасистема с экраном диагональю 10,25 дюйма. Пока компания *BMW* представила кабриолет в спецификации для рынка Северной Америки, где продажи новинки стартуют в октябре 2021 года. Цены на кабриолет *M4 Competition Convertible* начинаются от 86,3 тыс. долларов, это примерно 6 млн 334 тыс. рублей по актуальному курсу.

Tarantas News


----------



## Candellmans

Новый Genesis G80 получил высший балл по безопасности​Результаты краш-теста нового седана Genesis G80 опубликовали сразу 2 конторы: Euro NCAP и Страховой институт дорожной безопасности (IIHS).







Источник: Euro NCAP/YouTube

По итогам тестов Euro NCAP машина получила максимальные 5 звёзд. Так, высоко были оценены параметры защиты водителя и взрослых пассажиров и работа систем безопасности — они получили 91%. Защита пассажира-ребёнка — 87%, пешеходов — 77%.
Страховой институт дорожной безопасности (IIHS) присвоил новому *Genesis G80* высший рейтинг — Top Safety Pick +. Специалисты отмечают высокий уровень защиты водителя и пассажиров во всех сценариях имитации ДТП, также проверили прочность крыши и то, как отрабатывают при столкновениях подголовники — по этим моментам у IIHS тоже не было претензий.







Источник: Euro NCAP/YouTube

Единственное, что могло подвести автомобиль — фары, которым выставили оценку «приемлемо»: на машинах первого выпуска требуется регулировка оптики. Сообщается, что владельцы этих автомобилей уже получили приглашения в сервисные центры для регулировки.







Источник: Euro NCAP/YouTube

На рынке РФ седан *Genesis G80* продаётся по цене от 3,8 млн до 5,8 млн рублей. Во всех версиях исполнения машина укомплектована системой полного привода и 8-скоростной АКПП. Моторная линейка — 2,5- и 3,5-литровые силовые установки мощностью 249 и 379 лошадиных сил.
1bb8c0d2b5d44eb47260deb8ef2b30bc7d7ae51ee384xWEBx6814x1622043502
Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

Неужели появились такие ?? 

*Водитель бросил 100 тысяч рублей в сотрудника ГИБДД*
Теперь мужчине грозит уголовное дело за попытку дачи взятки









Водитель бросил 100 тысяч рублей в сотрудника ГИБДД


Теперь мужчине грозит уголовное дело за попытку дачи взятки




auto.mail.ru


----------



## Candellmans

Опубликован ТОП-5 самых мощных чопперов​






Специалисты портала SpeedMe составили рейтинг самых мощных и удобных мотоциклов, которые одинаково подходят, как для городской езды, так и для дальних путешествий.







Открывает рейтинг японский мотоцикл *Yamaha XV 1900*. Модель увидела свет в 2006 году и на данный момент является самой крупной в модельном ряду компании Yamaha. В качестве силовой установки используется 2-цилиндровый V-образный двигатель с воздушным охлаждением объёмом 1854 куб. см. Модель оснащена гидравлическим сцеплением и 5-ступенчатой коробкой передач. Новый мотоцикл предлагается от 1,1 млн рублей, а вот на «вторичке» его можно найти от 400 тыс. до 1 млн рублей.







Второе место досталось *Kawasaki VN 2000 Vulcan*. Модель обладает самым большим серийным агрегатом *V-twin*. Силовая установка объемом 2053 кубических сантиметра и мощностью 116 лошадиных сил, имеет жидкостное охлаждение. Двигатель сочетается с 5-ступенчатой коробкой передач и ременным приводом. Примечательно, что вместо привычного двойного амортизатора, как на большинстве чопперов, *VN 2000* имеет задний моноамортизатор. 
Отличная тормозная динамика достигается за счет мощных дисковых тормозов. Модель доступна в версиях *VN 2000 Vulcan Classic *и *Classic LT.* Самый доступный вариант модели обойдется примерно в 340–360 тыс. рублей, а вот за экземпляры в отличном состоянии могут стоить около 1 млн рублей.







Тройку лидеров замыкает *Honda VTX 1800*. Модель доступна в модификациях R,S,C,N,F,T, а ее серийный выпуск осуществлялся в период с 2002 по 2008 год. На момент своего создания VTX имел самый объёмный двигатель (1795 куб. см) в линейке V-twin. Отдача этого двигателя составляет 106 л.с. Модель имеет карданный привод, что немного съедает мощность, но делает мотоцикл более надежным. В зависимости от модификации размер бака варьируется от 17 до 20 литров. Ценна на эту модель начинается от 350 тысяч до 1 миллиона рублей.







Четвертая строчка досталась *Suzuki Boulevard M109R*. В движение модель приводится 1,8-литровым двигателем V-twin мощностью 125 л.с. в сочетании с 5-ступенчатой коробкой и карданным приводом. За самые дешевые экземпляры Boulevard просят от 500 тыс. рублей, а вот за достойные экземпляры могут просить до 1,5 млн рублей.







Замыкает список *Boss Hoss*. Издание SpeedMe отмечает, что на байк установлен двигатель *Chevy V8* объёмом 5,7 литров. Всего было выпущено 20 мотоциклов и каждый отдельный экземпляр имеет свои особенности. Отдача силового агрегата модели составляет 502 л.с.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Sergey566

*Владелец Lamborghini Aventador попытался пожарить мясо у выхлопной трубы суперкара*, и для автомобиля это закончилось техническими повреждениями. По данным китайских СМИ, все произошло в городе Чанша провинции Хунань.
Мужчина попросил помощи у своего друга, чтобы тот сел за руль и нажал на педаль акселератора, чтобы из «выхлопа» вырвалось пламя. А сам сел позади автомобиля, вытянув руку с палкой, на которую было нанизано мясо.
Это длилось всего несколько секунд, пока из-под капота суперкара не пошел дым. Сообщается, что из-за высокой температуры у Lamborghini лопнул расширительный бачок.
Видео появилось на YouTube. В китайских социальных сетях пользователи шутили, что это был самый дорогой шашлык в истории.





_________________________________________


----------



## Candellmans

Ателье Manhart доработало спорткар BMW M3​







Немецкая компания Manhart представило программу доработок седана BMW M3 новой генерации.





BMW M3 Competition от Manhart

Напомним, что трёхлитровая «турбошестёрка» на новом *BMW M3 Competition* развивает 510 л.с. и 650 Нм максимального крутящего момента. С помощью собственного блока управления мотором тюнеры *Manhart* подняли эти показатели до 635 л.с. и 780 Нм. Данные о разгоне до 100 км/ч компания не указывает, но сообщает, что до 200 км/ч их спортивный седан *Manhart MH3 600* ускорится меньше чем за 10,5 секунды.





BMW M3 Competition от Manhart

Штатную выхлопную систему *BMW M3 Competition* тюнеры *Manhart* поменяли на компонент собственной разработки с четырьмя 100-миллиметровыми наконечниками, а также клапаном управления звуком. Задействованные в подвеске автомобиля компоненты марок *KW* и *H&R* не только улучшили управляемость, но и уменьшили дорожный просвет на 30 мм на передней оси и на 10 мм на задней. Тем не менее ателье* Manhart* смогло установить на седан *BMW M3 Competition* собственные колёсные диски на 21 дюйм, они предлагаются или полностью золотого оттенка, или с чёрным центральным элементом.





BMW M3 Competition от Manhart

В той же цветовой гамме выполнили и фирменную «ливрею» *Manhart*. Вместе с ней седан оснастили карбоновым диффузором (прочие элементы обвеса позаимствованы из каталога *M Performance*). Кроме этого, карбоновые накладки появились и в салоне машины: в частности, необычные «колпаки» для спинок передних сидений. Стоимость данного проекта тюнеры не называют.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Sergey566

*Как за 10 лет подорожали самые популярные авто в России*

Пять самых популярных моделей в России: изучаем, как их цена менялась с 2012 года



Как за 10 лет подорожали самые популярные авто в России


----------



## Candellmans

Видимо Шкода в приоритете





__





Компания Skoda выводит на рынок спортивную версию Enyaq iV


Skoda выводит на рынок Европы электрический кроссовер Enyaq iV Sportline.



tarantas.news





Иногда полезней


----------



## Candellmans

Компания Skoda выводит на рынок спортивную версию Enyaq iV​






Skoda выводит на рынок Европы электрический кроссовер Enyaq iV Sportline.





Skoda Enyaq iV Sportline

*Skoda* представила свой первый полностью электрический кросс в начале осени прошлого года. Его предвестником был концепт *Vision iV*, который был показан весной 2019-го. В основе электрического *Enyaq* лежит платформа MEB, созданная специально для электромобилей марок, входящих в состав концерна *Volkswagen*, пишут Колёса.ру.





Skoda Enyaq iV Sportline

Визуально экстерьер *Enyaq iV Sportline* отличается за счёт вставки, которая имитирует наличие решётки радиатора, через всю её ширину проходит тонкая светодиодная полоса, соединяющая фары. В базе у таких автомобилей идут матричные фары и колёсные диски (20 дюймов), а опционально доступны 21-дюймовые диски. Ещё у версии *Sportline* имеются специальные шильдики на крыльях спереди и чёрная окантовка боковых стёкол, а бампер сзади получил небольшой диффузор.





Skoda Enyaq iV Sportline

Салон *Skoda Enyaq iV Sportline* получил другие варианты отделки, чёрного цвета обивку потолка, трёхспицевый руль, а также другие кресла, алюминиевые накладки на педали, по-другому оформленные напольные коврики и декоративные вставки из углепластика на передней панели и на дверях.





Skoda Enyaq iV Sportline

Также кросс получил перенастроенное шасси: подвеска снижена на 15 миллиметров (мм) спереди и на 10 мм сзади. Спорт-вариант доступен для вариантов с индексами 60, 80 и 80x. «Начинка» базовая — в первом случае мощность электродвижка — 179 лошадиных сил (310 Нм), во втором — 204 лошадиные силы (310 Нм), в третьем предполагается двухмоторная установка мощностью 265 лошадиных сил (425 Нм). Топовое исполнение оснащается батареей ёмкостью 82 кВт/ч, запас хода по паспорту равен 460 километров. На разгон с 0 до 100 км/ч такой авто тратит 6,9 секунд.





Skoda Enyaq iV Sportline

Ценник *Skoda Enyaq iV Sportline* — 43,5 тыс. евро (примерно 3,8 млн рублей по текущему курсу)

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Японская Toyota представила в России новый внедорожник Land Cruiser под индектом «300»​






Компания Toyota представила новое поколение флагманского внедорожника Land Cruiser, модель после смены генерации получила индекс 300. Долгожданная премьера состоялась в год 70-летия культового семейства автомобилей. Toyota Land Cruiser 300 продолжает традиции своего знаменитого семейства, сохранив лучшие качества предшественников — рамную конструкцию, постоянный полный привод и выдающуюся внедорожную геометрию.







Toyota Land Cruiser 300

В плане дизайна экстерьера внедорожник сохранил узнаваемый рельеф капота, однако новая оптика все же потребовала изменения штампов крыльев. Полностью светодиодные фары стали немного уже. Решетка радиатора значительно выросла в размерах. Она получила массивное хромированное обрамление и сильно выдается вниз. Бампер обрел сложную форму с массой вставок.







Toyota Land Cruiser 300

Задняя часть модели лишилась дутых форм. Изменены дизайн фонарей, крышка багажника и бампер. На пятой двери отсутствует хромированная накладка, проходящая через всю ширину.







*Toyota Land Cruiser 300* построен на новой архитектура *TNGA*, на которую постепенно переходят все модели японского автопроизводителя. А в основе внедорожника самая крупная платформа* GA-F*, на которой будут базироваться все флагманские модели *Toyota* и *Lexus*. При этом *Land Cruiser* сохранил в своей основе рамную конструкцию. Более того, она была серьезно модернизирована. Несущие части рамы выполнены из цельнометаллических элементов высокопрочной стали, соединенных лазерной сваркой. По сравнению с *Land Cruiser 200* общая жесткость увеличилась на 20%, а вес уменьшился на 200 килограммов. При этом точная масса автомобиля пока не разглашается.







Габаритные размеры и колесная база машины остались точно такими же, как и у предшественника. Длина «двухсотки» составляет 4 950 миллиметров, колесная база равна 2 850 миллиметрам, а весит автомобиль 2,58 тонны. Дорожный просвет новинки — 230 миллиметров, 
а углы въезда и съезда достигают 32 и 26,5 градуса соответственно (почти столько же и у «двухсотки»).







Toyota Land Cruiser 300

Подвеска тоже претерпела серьезные изменения: увеличен ход передних амортизаторов, изменено положение задних, появилась система *E-KDSS* нового поколения — активные стабилизаторы поперечной устойчивости, которые электроника может настраивать независимо друг от друга. Она помогает уменьшить крены на асфальте и увеличить артикуляцию колес на бездорожье.







Toyota Land Cruiser 300

Внутри автомобиля изменений ничуть не меньше, чем снаружи. Над центральной консолью появился парящий дисплей информационно-развлекательной системы, его диагональ составляет 12,3 дюйма. Ниже — дефлекторы, под ними расположена панель с кнопками управления подогревом, вентиляцией сидений и скоростью и мощностью обдува. Дальше — физические клавиши управления мультимедиа, под ними есть слот для компакт-дисков и беспроводная зарядка для телефона.







Caption

*Toyota Land Cruiser 300* обзавелся комбинированной цифровой передней панелью, которая представляет собой соединение аналоговых приборов с традиционными шкалами и 7-дюймового цветного дисплея, на который выводится информация с бортового компьютера. Появился и 10,5-дюймовый проекционный дисплей и система активного подавления звука двигателя вкупе с улучшенной шумоизоляцией.







Toyota Land Cruiser 300

Главная фишка, разработанная специально для нашего рынка, — это возможность запуска двигателя по отпечатку пальца. Можно внести отпечатки четырех водителей: вместе с этим электроника сохранит для каждого из них положение сиденья, руля, настройки климат-контроля, зеркал, проекционного дисплея и мультимедийной системы.







Caption

На первом этапе запуска на российском рынке *Toyota Land Cruiser 300* будет доступен с новым бензиновым двигателем V6 объемом 3,5 литра, оснащенным двойным турбонаддувом. Мощность мотора составляет 415 лошадиных сил и 650 Нм крутящего момента. Силовая установка работает в паре с новой 10-ступенчатой АКПП. Такая связка способна ускорять атомобиль с места до 100 км/ч всего за 6,7 секунды. Настройки двигателя обеспечивают ровную тягу во всем диапазоне оборотов, что удобно как при движении в городе, так и на бездорожье.

Позже появится шестицилиндровый 3,3-литровый турбодизель, который развивает максимальную мощность в 299 л.с. и пиковый крутящий момент в 700 Нм.







Toyota Land Cruiser 300

Водительские ассистенты на *Land Cruiser 300* условно можно поделить на два типа. Первая группа подходит для помощи водителю в условиях городской эксплуатации, а вторая призвана помочь на бездорожье.

Внедорожник оснащается системой выбора режимов движения *Multi-Terrain Select*, получившей новые режимы *Auto* и *«Глубокий снег»*. Система помощи при движении по бездорожью *Multi-Terrain Monitor* с функцией проекции пространства под днищем автомобиля получила новые 3D-виды. Система поддержания постоянной скорости на бездорожье *Crawl Control* теперь работает практически бесшумно.

За безопасность водителя и пассажиров в дороге отвечает пакет систем активной безопасности *Toyota Safety Sense* последнего поколения.







Toyota Land Cruiser 300

В первый год продаж *Toyota Land Cruiser 300* будет предлагаться только в 5-местной версии. Позже появится вариант с третьим рядом сидений, который теперь будет складываться в ровный пол в багажнике. Российские цены на новый внедорожник на данный момент не объявлены, однако известно, что модель получит спецверсию, выпущенную в 70-летнего юбилея семейства *Land Cruiser*.

Тарантас ньюс


----------



## Sergey566

*В МВД предложили ввести добровольный техосмотр*



В МВД предложили ввести добровольный техосмотр


----------



## Sergey566

*Цену поднимут, а учёт износа отменить забудут. *
Это как царь обещал когда-то транспортный налог отменить из-за повышения акциза на бензин


----------



## Candellmans

На продажу выставлен редчайший Ferrari J50 2019 года выпуска за 3,6 млн долларов​







В Токио продают редчайший Ferrari J50 2019 года выпуска. Всего было построено 10 эксклюзивных авто, каждый из которых адаптирован под индивидуальные запросы заказчиков. Пробег — 692 км. Ценник — 3,6 млн долларов (примерно 260 млн рублей по текущему курсу).







Источник: tokyo-rossoscuderia.ferraridealers.com

*Ferrari J50* дебютировал в 2016-м. Модель, собранную на базе *Ferrari 488 Spider*, выпустили в честь 50-летнего присутствия бренда *Ferrari* в Японии. Всего было построено 10 эксклюзивных суперкаров с кузовом типа тарга, которые распродали японским клиентам. Модель оборудована складной крышей из углепластика, увеличенным лобовым стеклом, узкой передней оптикой, а также 4 круглыми фонарями сзади и небольшим спойлером.







Источник: tokyo-rossoscuderia.ferraridealers.com

Суперкар отличался 20-дюймовыми дисками особого дизайна, а также увеличенной мощностью силовой установки. Специалисты *Ferrari* довели отдачу 3,9-литрового турбированного движка V8 до 690 сил. В паре с установкой работает 7-скоростной «робот» с двумя сцеплениями. С 0 до 100 км/ч лимитированный суперкар разгоняется за 3,4 секунды. Максимальная скорость — 325 км/ч.







Источник: tokyo-rossoscuderia.ferraridealers.com

Кузов и салон выставленного на продажу *Ferrari J50* выполнены в чёрном цвете. По словам продавца, за 2 года эксплуатации автомобиль проехал всего 692 км. Расстаться с уникальным экземпляром владелец готов за 3,6 млн долларов (примерно 260 млн рублей по текущему курсу).







Источник: tokyo-rossoscuderia.ferraridealers.com

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

В Японии высоко оценили отечественный представительский лимузин Aurus Senat​






Японские СМИ оказались впечатлены российский лимузином Aurus Senat.







Aurus Senat

Пользователи социальных сетей сравнили *Aurus Senat* с *Rolls-Royce*. Серийный выпуск целой линейки премиальных седанов Aurus был запущен в Республике Татарстан в городе Елабуге в конце мая. К концу текущего года автопроизводитель намерен выпустить 5000 автомобилей.







Aurus Senat

О новые премиальные автомобили российской марки рассказал портал Yahoo News Japan, и пользователи Сети высоко оценили новинку.
Пользователь с ником @sti заявил: «Сильная вещь! Вот как надо». Читатель @lub отметил: «7 тонн! Тяжелее, чем бронемашина пехоты сил самообороны».




Aurus Senat

По мнению пользователя @xer: «Внешне — представительский лимузин высшего класса. Внутри — бронетранспортер. Да, такой и должна быть машина самого сильного президента на планете».







Aurus Senat

Стоимость седана *Aurus Senat* будет начинаться от 18 млн рублей. Модель должна составить конкуренцию на консервативном рынке представительских машин. До сих пор седан Aurus производили только на мощностях ФГУП «НАМИ» в Москве.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Theriollaria

@Candellmans, Внешне вполне ок. Вопрос шо там унутрях. Если нормально собирают -тогда да. А если малэнькии звирятки с руками не оттуда тогда ой.


----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


> @Candellmans, Внешне вполне ок. Вопрос шо там унутрях. Если нормально собирают -тогда да. А если малэнькии звирятки с руками не оттуда тогда ой.


Ню это таг у любой марки - скока майбавских отозванно было - мама не горюй


----------



## Theriollaria

Т.е чтобы нашим автохам стать конкурентными нужно или быть на голову выше конкурентов или стоить так , чтобы с тюннингом сторонним все-равно быть выгодными к покупке. Так было с Нивами или Жигулёнками. Например на Жигулёнки американцы ставили фары другой формы и бамперы. В Германии вроде подобное делали и т.д.


----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Т.е чтобы нашим автохам стать конкурентными нужно или быть на голову выше конкурентов или стоить так


Именно таГ
Нет иного - пока сами не придумаем и воплотим - хотябы в 1 экземпляре


----------



## Sergey566

Моей 21154 --13 лет и не одной дырки !!! Сцепление менял 1 раз (2года была в Автошколе)

*А вот новая* :hehe


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Candellmans

На продажу выставлен суперкар восьмилетний SLS AMG Black Series без пробега​






Немецкая компания Mechatronik выставила на продажу суперкар Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG в версии Black Series.







Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG Black Series

За суперкар *Mercedes-AMG GT Black Series* просят внушительные 654 500 евро, что составляет примерно 57,5 млн рублей. На момент старта продаж *Mercedes-AMG GT Black Series* считался самой дорогой моделью марки в РФ, которое предлагалось за 34,9 млн рублей.







Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG Black Series

Высокая стоимость суперкар связана не только с его редкостью, но и состоянием. Продавец утверждает, что суперкар находится в состоянии нового, ведь за восемь лет он проехал всего лишь 282 км. Владелец рассказал, что покупал этот *SLS AMG* специально для коллекции, а не для постоянной эксплуатации.







Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG Black Series

Кузов суперкара окрашен в белый цвет *Mysticwhite*, а его салон отделан черной кожей и алькантарой с красной строчкой. Экстерьер автомобиля украшает карбоновое антикрыло.







Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG Black Series

Модификация *Black Series* предлагалась для *Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG* в ноябре 2012 года. Автомобили данной серии получили переработанной шасси с увеличенной колеёй и доработанный 6,2-литровый *V8* мощность которого увеличили с 571 до 631 л.с. Кузов Black Series на 70 кг легче стандартного. С места до 100 км/ч автомобиль ускоряется за 3,6 секунды, а его максимальная скорость составляет 315 км/ч.


----------



## Candellmans

Американская корпорация, занимающаяся выпуском гаджетов и программного обеспечения, продолжает развивать проект собственного электромобиля.

Скрытность всегда отличала IT-гигант в вопросе информирования общественности о развитии в сфере автомобильного бизнеса. Так, официальных заявлений об электромобильном проекте Titan американская компания не делала. Напомним, о нём СМИ рассказали в 2014 году, однако уже 2016-ом стало известно, что проект «заглох». Информация о возрождении идеи по выпуску собственного электрокара также появилась благодаря неофициальным источникам, о проекте сообщалось в 2018 году. При этом активно заниматься им начали, судя по всему, только в начале этого года.









Ранее в Сети появились данные о том, что компания намерена подписать соглашение с Hyundai. Сделка предполагала контрактную сборку электромобилей Apple на заводе Kia, который располагается в городе Вест-Пойнт (штат Джорджия, США). Машины должны были выпускать в объёме до 400 тыс. в год, старт производства планировался на 2024 год. Однако в итоге договор о партнёрстве так и не был заключён: переговоры сорвались.
Несмотря на это, работа над проектом, судя по всему, продолжается. Так, по данным Bloomberg, для будущего электромобиля Apple нашёлся разработчик: его роль исполнит Ульрих Кранц, который ранее был во главе подразделения BMW i EV, а также являлся соучредителем калифорнийского электромобильного стартапа Canoo. Кроме того, в течение недолгого времени он занимал кресло главного технического директора компании Faraday Future.




На фото: BMW i3
Отметим, в ходе работы в баварской компании Ульрих Кранц, в частности занимался разработкой первого серийного электрокара бренда – BMW i3. Напомним, его выпуск был налажен в 2013 году, но сейчас жизненный цикл хэтчбека подходит к концу. Как отмечали ранее, он покинет рынок в первой половине 2022 года. Кстати, название впоследствии отдадут другой модели – полностью электрической модификации BMW 3 series.
Пока что не совсем ясно, какую именно роль Ульрих Кранц будет играть в развитии проекта, однако сообщается, отчитываться ему придётся перед Дугом Филдом, руководителем Project Titan, который ранее занимался разработкой и производством электрокара Tesla Model 3. Отметим, этой модели американского бренда удалось нарастить продажи на домашнем рынке даже во время «ковидного» 2020-го: американские дилеры реализовали 167 500 единиц, что на 5,4% больше в 2019 году.






Как сообщает информационное агентство, ссылающееся на внутренние источники в Apple, Ульрих Кранц ещё в апреле покинул стартап Canoo и в течение последних нескольких недель занимается работой на новом месте в Калифорнии – речь, вероятно, идёт о разработке будущего электромобиля Apple. Никаких технических сведений об этой новинке пока нет.
Ранее стало известно о том, что корпорация Apple уже близка к подписанию соглашения о создании совместного предприятия с LG Magna e-Powertrain. Ожидается, что в рамках партнёрства будущий электрокар американской компании обзаведётся «зелёной» «начинкой», а также будет выпущена пробная партия машин, которые используют для оценки интереса потребителей. 

Колеса.ру


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Nissan откажется от седанов в Японии, но оставит Skyline​






Компания Nissan не откажется от разработки седана Skyline нового поколения. Об этом, 15 июня заявил исполнительный вице-президент компании Асако Хошино (Asako Hoshino).








Nissan Skyline

Напомним, не так давно газета *Nikkei* со ссылкой на собственные источники сообщила, что в *Nissan* планируют полностью прекратить разработку новых седанов для внутреннего рынка. Это касается таких моделей, как *Fuga*, *Cima* и *Skyline*.







Nissan Skyline

Однако, накануне господин *Хошино* опроверг эту информацию, он отметил, что седан *Skyline* является символом *Nissan*, и компания никогда не откажется от этой модели.







Nissan Skyline

Напомним, *Nissan Skyline* 13-го по счету поколения производится с 2013 года. Последний раз седан обновили в июле 2019 года. На внешних рынках модель известна как *Infiniti Q50*.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Sergey566

*15 ИЮН, 12:11
В России отменили обязательный техосмотр для оформления полиса ОСАГО
Закон вступит в силу 22 августа*

МОСКВА, 15 июня. /ТАСС/. Госдума приняла в третьем, окончательном чтении закон, исключающий необходимость для российских автовладельцев предоставлять в момент заключения договора ОСАГО документ о прохождении технического осмотра транспортного средства. Норма была оформлена как поправки ко второму чтению законопроекта, регулирующего деятельность иностранных страховых организаций в РФ.

В России отменили обязательный техосмотр для оформления полиса ОСАГО





Че отменили, вы же в рашке, не забывайте Отменили необходимость техосмотра при покупке осаго, а штрафы за техосмотр оставили. Купил осаго, а потом еще иди покупай техосмотр или штраф 2 руб с камеры прилетит

А сам техосмотр не отменили (пока) его нужно проходить


----------



## Sergey566

*Легенда из СССР*
Я б и щя такой купил ))))))))) (но цена





)


----------



## Candellmans

Acura показала «заряженный» кроссовер MDX Type S​






Acura MDX нового поколения — первый кроссовер японского бренда, у которого появилась «заряженная» модификация Type S. Такую версию анонсировали еще полгода назад во время презентации базовой модели, однако изображения модели с приставкой «Type S» были опубликованы только сейчас.







Acura MDX Type S
Публичный дебют новинки состоится 27 июня на легендарной гонке *Pikes Peak International Hill Climb* в штате Колорадо: там *Acura MDX 

Type S* выступит в качестве тягача для буксировки гоночных машин.
Кроссовер стал агрессивнее на вид: модификация *Type S* отличается от стандартной модели другими бамперами, мелкоячеистой решеткой радиатора, декором черного цвета вместо хрома, 21-дюймовыми колесными дисками, а также выпускной системой с четырьмя. Фотографий интерьера производитель пока не опубликовал, но главное — это техническая начинка.







Acura MDX Type S

Под капотом *Acura MDX Type S* установлен 3,0-литровый турбомотор V6 с непосредственным впрыском, который выдает 360 л.с. и 480 Нм. Такими же агрегатами оснащают «заряженные» седаны *Acura TLX Type S*. Десятиступенчатая АКПП и трансмиссия *SH-AWD* с индивидуальными муфтами подключения задних колес — те же, что у стандартного кроссовера, но они с новыми настройками, а вдобавок появился самый экстремальный ездовой режим *Sport+*.







Acura MDX Type S

Кроссовер *MDX* нового поколения изначально имеет боевое шасси с двухрычажной передней подвеской (у прежнего поколения были стойки McPherson), а для версии *Type S* оно имеет более спортивные калибровки. На передней оси применили тормоза Brembo с четырехпоршневыми механизмами.






Acura MDX Type S
Более подробная информация о «заряженном» кроссовере появится ближе к началу продаж, которое запланировано на осень этого года.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

В США началось производство внедорожника Jeep Grand Cherokee нового поколения​







Предприятие, расположенное в Детройте, приступило к серийному производству нового внедорожника Jeep Grand Cherokee L. Дилерские центры марки в США уже открыли приём заказов на новинку.







Фото: Jeep

Напомним, что модель *Jeep Grand Cherokee L* дебютировала в январе нынешнего года. Визуально дизайнеры компании постарались остаться в рамах привычного дизайна культового внедорожника. Передняя часть* Jeep Grand Cherokee L* схожа с *Grand* *Wagoneer* и отличается более массивным капотом с уклоном вниз, уменьшенными элементами радиаторной решетки, состоящей из 7 вертикальных секций, и тонкими светодиодными полосками в горизонтальных фарах.







Фото: Jeep

Учитывая, что у модели появился 3-й ряд сидений, она значительно превосходит обычную модификацию по размерам. Колёсная база достигает 3 091 мм, а общая длина — 5 204 мм. Для сравнения колесная база обычного *Cherokee* — 2 915 мм, а общая длина — 4 820 мм. Таким образом, трехрядая модификация стала почти на полметра длиннее.







Фото: Jeep

В интерьере изменения побольше, нежели в экстерьере — салон «длинной» версии разительно отличается от стандартной. К примеру, появилась новая панель приборов, 8,4-дюймовый тачскрин системы мультимедиа или дополнительный 10,1-дюймовый. В отделке использованы более дорогие материалы: кожа, дерево и металл. Также в некоторых комплектациях доступны кресла с вентиляцией и регулировкой по 16 параметрам, функцией массажа и памяти на 5 разных профилей.







Фото: Jeep

В моторной линейке традиционно изменений практически никаких. Под капотом установлен уже знакомый по прошлогодней модели 3,6-литровый движок V6 мощностью 290 сил. Также можно установить 5,7-литровый *Hemi V8* мощностью 357 лошадиных сил. В паре с обоими установками работает одна и та же 8-ступенчатая АКПП. Привод по умолчанию передний, в качестве опции доступен и полный.







Фото: Jeep

Список опций традиционный для базовых комплектаций: это и предупреждение о столкновении на высокой скорости с экстренным торможением, обнаружение перекрёстка, система удержания в полосе и прочее. В топовых комплектациях электронные помощники уже более продвинутые: покупателям станет доступна система автопилота 2-го уровня, система ночного видения, камера с обзором 360 градусов и система распознавания усталости водителя. В США цены на новый *Grand Cherokee L* начинаются с отметки 39,7 тысяч долларов (это примерно 2 млн 881 тыс. рублей по актуальному курсу).

Тарантас News


----------



## Candellmans

Легендарный Audi quattro вернулся в виде электрического монстра Elegend EL1​






Раллийная легенда 80-х возродилась стараниями молодой немецкой фирмы Elegend AG, что базируется в городе Байльнгрис (Бавария). Новый спорткар с углепластиковым кузовом получит электрическую силовую установку мощностью 600 кВт (816 л.с.) и сможет разогнаться до 100 км/ч за 2,8 с. Будет выпущено всего 30 экземпляров стоимостью 1,06 млн евро каждый.

Компания Audi давно думает над возрождением купе quattro и даже сделала несколько впечатляющих концептов, но в серию они так и не пошли. Между тем всего в 35 км от Ингольштадта, где находится штаб-квартира Audi, в городе Байльнгрис фирма Elegend представила свой дебютный проект EL1, который блестяще воспроизвёл стиль и дух классического quattro, точнее его укороченной версии с приставкой sport. Разумеется, Elegend не может использовать для своей продукции ни имя Audi, ни имя quattro, но внешнее сходство между двумя машинами очевидно, потенциальные клиенты сразу понимают, откуда ноги растут.







Фирму Elegend основал дизайнер и предприниматель Маркус Хольцингер, чей отец, как пишет немецкий журнал auto motor und sport, работал над дизайном классического sport quattro, а сам Маркус некоторое время трудился стилистом в компании Volkswagen. Помимо реинкарнации sport quattro Маркус планирует вернуть к жизни и другие раллийные легенды. Под именем EL2, скорее всего, будет предлагаться возрождённая Lancia Stratos, а конкретный источник вдохновения для модели EL3 пока не выбран, вариантов несколько: Lancia Delta S4, Lancia 037, Peugeot 205 Turbo 16, Renault 5 Maxi Turbo. Кстати, Lancia 037 недавно уже вернулась к жизни стараниями другой молодой компании — итальянской Kimera Automobili.







Но вернёмся в Elegend EL1. Спорткар, в основе которого лежит углепластиковый монокок, должен быть достаточно лёгким, чтобы сохранить манёвренность исторического предка. Заявленная снаряженная масса — всего 1680 кг. При этом EL1 снабжён внушительной 550-килограммовой 800-вольтовой батареей ёмкостью 90 кВт·ч, которая частично расположена в районе центрального тоннеля и частично за сиденьями водителя и единственного пассажира. Поставщик батареи не раскрывается, равно как и поставщик электромоторов.







Гюнтер Ридл, исполнительный директор компании Roding Automobile, которая специализируется на постройке автомобильных прототипов (она, например, делала ранний вариант Sono Sion) и помогает Elegend с разработкой EL1, говорит, что поставщик компонентов — крупная немецкая фирма. Коллеги из auto motor und sport полагают, что речь идёт о Porsche.
Previous

Три электромотора Elegend EL1 (один на передней оси, два на задней) выдают совокупно 600 кВт (816 л.с.), тогда как самый мощный Porsche Taycan Turbo S предлагает максимум 560 кВт (761 л.с.), но, по словам Ридла, его команда хорошо поработала над охлаждением силовой установки, что, видимо, и позволило увеличить отдачу. До 100 км/ч EL1 сможет разогнаться за 2,8 с, до 200 км/ч — за 10 с, максимальная скорость — 255 км/ч. Полного заряда батареи должно хватить на 400 км пробега по циклу WLTP либо на 2 боевых круга по Северной петле Нюрбургринга (42 км). Максимальная мощность зарядки — 150 кВт. В спецификации электромобиля, кроме того, заявлены регулируемая подвеска и два багажника — передний и задний.







Представленный вариант интерьера не окончательный — он ещё будет дорабатываться. Камеры вместо зеркал, по словам Хольцингера, возможно, не войдут в базовую комплектацию, но кондиционер и электрические стеклоподъёмники точно будут.

Первые 12 экземпляров Elegend EL1 фирма планирует изготовить в 2023 году, остальные 18 — в 2024-м. Действующий прототип фирма обещает показать уже в следующем году. Цена в 1,06 млн евро — это в Германии с налогами, а если на вывоз, то Elegend EL1 обойдётся вам «всего» в 890 тысяч евро.

Колёса.ру


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

*В России отменен обязательный техосмотр для получения полиса ОСАГО*

2 июля 2021



Президент России Владимир Путин подписал закон, отменяющий обязательный техосмотр транспортного средства для получения полиса ОСАГО. Он вступит в силу с 22 августа 2021 года.

Документ опубликован на официальном интернет-портале правовой информации.

Отметим, что сейчас закон «О безопасности дорожного движения» предполагает страхование гражданской ответственности владельцев транспортных средств только при условии проведения техосмотра.

Новый закон исключает эту норму и вносит корреспондирующие изменения в закон об ОСАГО. Таким образом, водителю не потребуется предоставлять диагностическую карту и подтверждать прохождение техосмотра при получении полиса.


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

*Забота о водителе !!*
Водителей ставят в бессправочное положение
Уже с марта 2022 года медсправки, необходимые для получения и продления водительских прав, не надо будет предъявлять в ГИБДД. Это будет электронный документ, который Минздрав сам доставит в МВД. Такую норму содержит совместный законопроект медицинского и полицейского ведомств. Государственные и частные клиники при этом будут обязаны оперативно информировать ГИБДД о найденных у водителей заболеваниях, при которых нельзя управлять транспортным средством (например, об ухудшении зрения или алкоголизме). Госавтоинспекция приостановит действие водительских прав на время «внеочередной проверки» здоровья водителя, и если диагноз подтвердится, его лишат удостоверения.

https://news.mail.ru/politics/473355...l=1&exp_id=938


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

*В России 1 сентября 2021 года перестанет действовать знак 8.23 «Фотовидеофиксация». Его заменит знак под обозначением 6.22, сообщила пресс-служба Госавтоинспекции.*






Новый знак сможет применяться самостоятельно, тогда как старый устанавливался вместе с другими знаками или со светофорами и загромождал улично-дорожную сеть. Кроме того, отличие нового знака от старого знака в том, что он устанавливается только на въезде в населенный пункт и действует на всю его территорию.

Знак 6.22 «Фотовидеофиксация» обозначает места возможного применения работающих в автоматическом режиме стационарных или передвижных специальных технических средств с функцией фото- и видеосъемки для фиксации нарушений правил дорожного движения.

Вне населенного пункта знак должен устанавливаться в 150-300 метрах от зоны контроля стационарных или передвижных видеокамер, в населенном пункте — со знаками 5.23.1 и 5.23.2 и 5.25 («Начало населенного пункта»).


----------



## Sergey566

Как раньше хорошо было--приехал дал денег и получил ТО  







https://auto.mail.ru/article/82129-r...go/?exp_id=828


----------



## Sergey566

Москву чутка залило !!


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Candellmans

Ателье Mulliner подготовила самую роскошную версию Bentley Flying Spur​






Компания Bentley представила самую роскошную версию седана Flying Spur, который сейчас считается флагманской моделью бренда.








Bentley Flying Spur Mulliner

За создание новой модификации *Bentley Flying Spur* отвечали специалисты ателье *Mulliner*. Новинка получила доработанный экстерьер, а также особую отделку интерьера. *Flying Spur Mulliner* можно заказать с любым двигателем, который доступен на данной модели, — тем самым седан стал первой моделью *Mulliner* с гибридной установкой.







Bentley Flying Spur Mulliner

Экстерьер *Bentley Flying Spur Mulliner* отличается не только шильдиками, но и решёткой радиатора с уникальным оформлением *Double Diamond*, а также хромированными вставкам в переднем бампере с новыми воздуховодами. Также внимание привлекают 22-дюймовые колесные диски с особым дизайном.







Bentley Flying Spur Mulliner

Отделку интерьера можно выбрать из восьми готовых схем, каждая из которых предусматривает сочетание трех оттенков. Вне зависимости от выбора предусмотрены вышивки на креслах с ромбовидным рисунком *Diamond-in-Diamond*. Примечательно, что каждый ромб вышивается вручную и состоит из 712 стежков.







Bentley Flying Spur Mulliner

На передней панели располагается серебряный хронометр *Mulliner*. Также задние пассажиры могут воспользоваться откидными самовыравнивающимися столиками с сервоприводом. *Flying Spur Mulliner* можно оснастить восьми- и двенадцатицилиндровыми двигателями объемом 4,0 и 6,0 литра соответственно. С *V8* под капотом седан ускоряется до 100 км/ч всего за 4,1 секунды, а с *W12* за 3,8 секунды. При этом для новинки доступна и гибридная установка на базе 2,9-литрового V6, обеспечивающая разгон до сотни за 4,3 секунды при максимальной скорости 85 км/ч.

ТарантасНьюс


----------



## Candellmans

​







В рамках автосалона в Мюнхене 2021 года компания BMW представит кроссовер iX5 Hydrogen на выставке IAA Mobility 2021.








BMW iX5 Hydrogen

Электрокроссовер *BMW iX5 Hydrogen* оснащается водородной установкой на топливных элементах, мощность которой составляет 170 л.с., она преобразует водород в электричество. Также тягу на колеса передает система *BMW eDrive* пятого поколения, а совокупная мощность силовой установки достигает 374 л. с. Как уточняют в *BMW*, полностью зарядить водородный бак можно за 3–4 минуты.







BMW iX5 Hydrogen

Фирменные «ноздри» и некоторые детали кузова кроссовера делают на 3D-принтере на специальном производстве *BMW*. В компании заявляют, что на обычном оборудовании элементы такой формы сделать не получится.

Новый *iX5* получил 22-дюймовые колесные диски, на которые «обуты» экологичные шины *Pirelli* из натурального каучука и вискозы на основе древесины.







BMW iX5 Hydrogen

У посетителей автосалона, который откроет свои двери в начале сентября, будет возможность прокатиться на водородном *iX5* по специальному участку между павильонами *BMW* в центре Мюнхена.

Тарантас News


----------



## Candellmans

В Сети показали автодом с гаражом и интерьером, как у яхты​






Вновь образованная компания Dembell сообщила о планах занять нишу в верхнем ценовом сегменте рынка автодомов и представила свою разработку в стиле тех, что применяют пилоты гоночных команд в перерывах между заездами.







Фото: Dembell

Дебютная модель фирмы *Dembell* — это роскошная «сухопутная яхта» на базе модели *Mercedes-Benz Actros*, с дизайнерским салоном, дорогой техникой, гаражом и всеми необходимыми удобствами, которые обеспечивают комфорт на уровне 5-звездочного отеля. Каждый автодом производства марки* Dembell* предлагает несколько вариантов исполнения. К примеру, клиент может выбрать количество выдвижных секций, увеличивающих площадь кухни, спальни, а также зоны отдыха; цветовую гамму внутреннего убранства и габариты гаража. В маленький, например, поместятся только несколько велосипедов либо квадроцикл, в средний — *Smart*, а в самый большой гараж — автомобиль длиной до 4,5 метра.







Фото: Dembell

В стандартное оснащение автодома при этом войдут генератор, солнечные панели на крыше и кухня. Кроме того, транспортное средство оборудуют фоновой подсветкой, телевизором с диагональю экрана до 55 дюймов, аудиоблоком *Bose*, зонтиком от солнца (6,3x3,5 метра) с электроприводом, датчиком скорости ветра и несколькими баками для воды: 1000-литровым для питьевой, ёмкостью 550 литров для «серой» (сточные воды из раковин и посудомоечных машин) и 350 литров — для «черной».







Фото: Dembell

Интерьеру в машине, разумеется, уделили особое внимание. Для его обустройства руководство компании *Dembell* наняло итальянскую дизайн-студию, которая трудилась с верфью *Azimut Yachts*. Пол дома на колёсах сделали полностью ровным и застелили твердой древесиной. Высота потолков составляет чуть больше 2 метров. Впереди на пневмобаллонах установили 4 кресла с регулировкой микроклимата, а также массажем. Над ними закрепили опускаемую кровать для детей либо гостей.







Фото: Dembell

В зоне отдыха автодома имеется диван с обивкой дорогой тканью или кожей, обеденный стол и стулья. Ванную комнату отделали натуральным камнем и стеклом; туалет и раковина — керамические. В задней части машины есть хозяйская спальня с кроватью два на два метра. Но главная фишка кемпера *Dembell* — это центральное отопление, с радиаторами, подогревами пола и подоконников. Стоимость новинки пока официально не объявлена. Она, вероятнее всего, станет известна после официальной премьеры, которая пройдёт на выставке *Düsseldorf Caravan Salon* 27 августа.

Тарантас News


----------



## Sergey566

*Ездун*










Bei Facebook anmelden


----------



## Candellmans

Весь тираж потенциально самого быстрого гиперкара в мире распродали​







Американское ателье Hennessey сообщило о том, что все запланированные к выпуску гиперкары Venom F5 нашли своих обладателей, которые согласились выложить за машину как минимум 2,1 млн долларов (это примерно 156,4 млн рублей по актуальному курсу).





Hennessey Venom F5

Как сообщает издание Top Gear, это произошло после показа двух товарных машин *Venom F5* на мероприятии* Monterey Car Week*. При этом, на данный момент ещё не все возможности гиперкара* Venom F5* продемонстрированы: автопроизводитель готовит несколько сюрпризов.







Hennessey Venom F5

Всего ателье* Hennessey* планирует выпустить только 24 экземпляра модели* Venom F5*. Силовой агрегат для новинки разработан специалистами компании на базе 8-цилиндрового блока концерна *General Motors*: мотор под наименованием* Fury* («Ярость») при рабочем объёме 6,6 литра выдаёт 1842 л.с. и 1617 Нм максимального крутящего момента. Это теоретически должно позволить новому гиперкару преодолеть отметку в 500 км/ч, что сделает его самым быстрым серийным автомобилем в мире.







Hennessey Venom F5

Но пока в активе компании *Hennessey* лишь заявления о подготовке к установлению рекорда: они выразились, например, в разгоне гиперкара до скорости 320 км/ч с вдвое дефорсированным мотором. Кроме этого, как отметил глава ателье Джон Хеннесси, фирма готовит для собственников гиперкара несколько сюрпризов, включая «кое-что буквально не из этого мира». Поставки товарных автомобилей производитель намерен начать в текущем году, а собирать все 24 гиперкара специалисты *Hennessey* закончат только в 2023 году.

Тарантас News


----------



## Candellmans

Нежданный триумф: Ford зафиксировал ажиотажный спрос на пикапы Maverick и F-150 Lightning​






Главный американский производитель пикапов раньше конкурентов нащупал новые ниши и теперь снимает с них сливки. Спрос на электрический Ford F-150 Lightning оказался настолько высоким, что компании пришлось дважды пересматривать производственный план.

В июне Ford представил пикап Maverick с несущим кузовом на легковой платформе С2 от последнего Фокуса. Мы, как и многие эксперты, тогда сомневались, что Maverick сможет привлечь много покупателей, но эффектный дизайн с множеством салонных «фишек» и низкая входная цена (от 19 995 долларов) сделали своё дело — спустя два с половиной месяца после премьеры количество заявок на Maverick превысило 100 тысяч, о чём вчера в своём Твиттере сообщил гендиректор Ford Джим Фарли.






Ford Maverick

При габаритной длине 5072 мм Maverick, как это не смешно звучит в российских реалиях, относится к компактному классу, потому что рамные Ranger и F-150 ещё крупнее. До этого года ниша компактных пикапов в Северной Америке пустовала, но маркетологи Ford увидели в ней потенциал, равно как и их коллеги из Hyundai. Компактный пикап Hyundai Santa Cruz дебютировал ещё в апреле, но корейская компания не сообщала о шквале заказов на свой первый и пока единственный грузовичок. Дело в том, что Santa Cruz меньше (4971 мм в длину), дороже (от 23 990 долларов) и выглядит, как производная от кроссовера Tucson, тогда как Maverick имеет вполне канонические для пикапа формы. Вдобавок Hyundai не ассоциируется у покупателей с пикапами, а для Форда они — основной продукт.







Maverick стал желанной для многих альтернативой надоевшим седанам и кроссоверам, при это он достаточно манёвренный для городской езды и приятный в управлении благодаря легковым генам. А выглядит при этом как полноценный, «взрослый» пикап.







Ford F-150 Lightning
В общем, Ford с пикапом Maverick угадал, а вот GM и Stellantis, похоже, нишу компактных грузовичков проспали, равно как зарождающуюся, но очень перспективную нишу полноразмерных электрических пикапов. Ford уже ближайшей весной начнёт выпуск электрического F-150 Lightning, тогда как электрический Chevrolet Silverado EV ожидается на рынке лишь в начале 2023 года, а электрический пикап Ram — в 2024 году. Футуристичный Tesla Cybertruck, который непонятно как сертифицировать, отложен как минимум до следующего года.





Ford F-150 Lightning

Руководители Ford ещё за полгода до премьеры F-150 Lightning поняли, что поскромничали в расчётах и подняли производственный план по этой модели на 50%, а теперь, когда количество заказов на электрический пикап перевалило за 120 тысяч, потребовалось ещё одна корректировка. Источники агентства Reuters сообщают, что Ford потратит 850 млн долларов, чтобы вдвое увеличить объём выпуска F-150 Lightning, при этом в 2022-м компания изготовит только 15 тысяч, в 2023-м — 55 тысяч, в 2024-м — 80 тысяч. А самое интересное, что 2025-м году дебютирует второе поколение Lightning и тогда Ford планирует выйти на годовой объём в 160 тысяч электрических пикапов.





Ford F-150 Lightning

К чему такая скоропостижная замена? Дело в том, что нынешний F-150 Lightning — это конверсионная модель, сделанная на базе традиционного F-150 с ДВС, и как любая конверсия имеет ряд неудобных технических компромиссов. На фоне грядущих конкурентов от Chevrolet и Ram характеристики «первого» F-150 Lightning будут выглядеть не очень убедительно: запас хода на одной зарядке составляет максимум 480 км, тогда как Chevrolet и Ram обещают 650-800 км. Конверсионный F-150 Lightning позволит Форду выиграть время и завоевать свою долю рынка, а затем он передаст эстафету преемнику. Ford F-150 Lightning второго поколения будет создан уже на полностью электромобильной платформе TE1, и характеристики у него будут не хуже, чем у конкурентов.

Колеса.ру


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Ателье Manhart представило свою версию BMW M5 СS​







Тюнинг-компания Mahnhart продемонстрировала программу доработок для седана BMW M5 CS.





Фото: Mahnhart

Суперседану *BMW M5 CS* добавили более 150 лошадиных сил, обновили внешность и украсили новыми колёсными дисками, а также обвесом с использованием карбона. Машину даже переименовали — в* MH5 GTR*, сообщает издание Autoevolution, а фирменные логотипы BMW заменили на эмблемы ателье *Mahnhart*.






Фото: Mahnhart

Стоковый двигатель V8 на *BMW M5 CS* выдаёт 635 л.с. и 750 Нм крутящего момента, но после того, как специалисты *Manhart* заменили блок управления на собственный, установили карбоновые патрубки забора воздуха и модернизировали выпуск, производительность мотора увеличилась до 788 л.с. и 935 Нм крутящего момента. Динамические параметры проекта *MH5 GTR* не уточняются.






Фото: Mahnhart

Наконечники 4 патрубков кастомной выхлопной системы по желанию клиента могут покрыть керамикой либо карбоном. Также в выпускном тракте *MH5 GTR* стоят специальные электронноуправляемые клапаны для более агрессивного звука. Также на новинку установили 21-дюймовые колёсные диск, разработанные в ателье *Manhart*. В подвеске машины заменили пружины для уменьшения клиренса, а на кузов добавили аэродинамические элементы из карбона.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Компания Audi назвала точную дату отказа от ДВС​






Марка Audi раскрыла официальный график «позеленения» своего модельного ряда: с 2026 года все новинки будут исключительно электрическими. А машины с ДВС будут производиться ещё чуть более 10 лет, сообщает издание The Drive. После чего автомобили Audi с традиционными двигателями внутреннего сгорания должны окончательно уйти на покой.








О прекращении разработок в области ДВС в компании *Audi* сообщили ещё в марте нынешнего года. Позже стало известно, что с 2026 года немецкая марка будет выводить на рынок только чистые электрокары. Теперь объявлено, что выпуск автомобилей* Audi* с бензиновыми и дизельными ДВС полностью закончится уже в 2033 году.







Все данные изменения — это часть глобальной стратегии развития бренда под названием *Vorsprung 2030*. Она касается всех авторынков, но с особым фокусом на США, где компания *Audi* планирует укрепить свои позиции.







Будущие электромобили марки *Audi* будут разрабатываться на общих модульных платформах и агрегатах концерна *Volkswagen*. Однако компания из Ингольштадта обещает наделить свои электрические модели особым характером: в первую очередь, имеется ввиду управляемость, а также акустический комфорт.

AUDI


----------



## Candellmans

Кирилл написал(а):


> @Candellmans, ты устроился в мерседес бенц работать?


Это технологичная красота доведённая до совершенства.А ещё есть AUDI,Porshe,Maserati,Ferrari,BMW


----------



## Candellmans

Chevrolet Camaro получит двигатель от суперседана CT5-V Blackwing​






Американский автопроизводитель готовит модификацию Chevrolet Camaro ZL1 с двигателем от CT5-V Blackwing.






Chevrolet Camaro SS
Высокопроизводительная версия *Chevrolet Camaro ZL1* будет поставляться с 6,2-литровым *V8* с приводным нагнетателем от «заряженного» седана *Cadillac CT5-V Blackwing*. Данная модификация станет прощальной версией спорткара перед тем, как его окончательно снимут с производства. Старт продаж версии с двигателем *Blackwing* намечен на 2023 год, а уже в 2026 году Camaro отправят на пенсию.

Издание Motor Trend со ссылкой на собственный источник в *General Motors* сообщает, что 6,2-литровый компрессорный *V8* под капотом *Camaro* будет выдавать 677 л.с. Силовой агрегат семейства *LT4* станет привилегией модификации *ZL1*. Также инсайдеры утверждают, что модель может получить и другие компоненты от *Cadillac* — например, углерод-керамические тормоза. Версия *ZL1* появится в 2023 году и будет доступен всего два-три года, а после *Camaro* полностью снимут с производства, ведь компания не видит в нем дальнейших перспектив и считает, что продолжать работу над спорткаром нецелесообразно из-за низких продаж в последние несколько лет.







Chevrolet Camaro SS

Напомним, что *Camaro* планировали снять с производства еще в 2024 году, однако затем жизненный цикл модели продлили еще на два года. Шестое поколение модели, дебют которого состоялся в 2016 году, оказалось наименее популярным. На российском рынке продажи *Camaro* завершились еще прошлой осенью. Это связано с тем, что в период с января по октябрь 2020 года в РФ приобрели всего 42 автомобиля данной модели. *Chevrolet* готовит на замену спорткару электрический спортседан, разработанный с чистого листа — он унаследует культовое имя.

Тарантас News


----------



## Sergey566

Всего то .............. 53 ляма


----------



## Candellmans

Компания Audi представила электрический концепт-кар Grandsphere​






Компания Audi на онлайн-мероприятии представила новый концептуальный лифтбек Grandsphere. Публичная премьера новинки состоится в рамках автосалона в Мюнхене 6 сентября. В серийное производство концепт не пойдет, этот автомобиль служит демонстрацией фирменного дизайна и технологий, которые в будущем будут применяться на серийных машинах немецкой марки. В компании Audi модель Grandsphere назвали «новой вехой в автомире».







Audi Grandsphere

Лифтбек построен на премиальной «электрической» платформе *PPE* (Platform Premium Electric), разработанной специально для электромобилей. Судя по фотографиям, *Audi Grandsphere* — это довольно крупный по размеру автомобиль, и это действительно так. Длина машины равна 5,35 метра, а колесная база — 3,19 метра.







Audi Grandsphere

Роскошный лифтбек получил зауженную светодиодную оптику, оригинальную радиаторную решетку *Singleframe* с особым узором, светящийся логотип *Audi*, огромную панорамную крышу и распашные двери. Вместо традиционных боковых зеркал новинку оснастили специальными камерами и мониторами (как у e-tron).







Audi Grandsphere

Кроме того, у *Grandsphere* полностью отсутствует центральная стойка, а задние двери открываются против хода движения, как в *Rolls-Royce*. Привычных дверных ручек тоже нет — специальная система автоматически распознает владельца и открывает автомобиль сразу, как только он подходит к нему.







Audi Grandsphere

Также лифтбек оснастили спойлером, диффузором, длинными горизонтальными фонарями и гигансткими колесными дисками. В целом дизайн *Grandsphere* напоминает представленный в середине августа концепт-кар *Skysphere*.







Audi Grandsphere

Салон выполнен по посадочной формуле 2+2. Датчики климата расположены прямо на дверях автомобиля, а управлять системой можно с помощью жестов, без прикосновения к приборам.







Audi Grandsphere

Однако основная особенность *Audi Grandsphere* заключается в автопилоте четвертого уровня. Это значит, что система полностью самостоятельно способна управлять машиной. Доверившись умной электронике, водитель может отдыхать во время поездки и заниматься своими делами. При этом для водителя предусмотрены органы ручного управления — выдвижной руль и педали.







Audi Grandsphere

*Grandsphere* приводится в движение двумя электромоторами (по одному на каждую ось), общая отдача системы составляет 721 л.с. и 960 Нм крутящего момента. Ускорение с места до 100 км/ч занимает у лифтбека чуть более 4 секунд, а запас хода на одном заряде достигает 750 километров. Объем аккумулятора — 120 кВт*ч. Благодаря системы быстрой зарядки пополнить заряд для преодоления 300 километров можно всего за 10 минут.

AUDIAUDI GRANDSPHERE


----------



## Theriollaria

Ну хоть внешне приятственный. Впрочем, этож концепт. В лучшем случае пара элементов от него серийке достанется. Ну а решетка радиаторная - это бич большинства выпускаемого последние годы. Здесь, кстати, еще не настока всё плохо.


----------



## Candellmans

@Theriollaria, Собственно концепты берут более 40 %


----------



## Theriollaria

Candellmans написал(а):


> @Theriollaria, Собственно концепты берут более 40 %


Ну, например удобно распахивающиеся двери, хоть и прилагаюцца к каждому второму концепту - чет ниразу в серийках не видал. Обычно колесные диски тоже на концептах запоминающиеся. Ну а чего там нового во внутрянке - это нам неведомо. Вот и выходит, что внешне концепты -прям Вау а готовый экземпляр - унылая серость.


----------



## Candellmans

Дело в том что китайцы выпускают концепты в серию 1 в 1


----------



## Theriollaria

Candellmans написал(а):


> Дело в том что китайцы выпускают концепты в серию 1 в 1


Так то оно да. Но хотелось бы и от Бимера с Аудихой увидеть подобное.


----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Так то оно да. Но хотелось бы и от Бимера с Аудихой увидеть подобное.


Это да, тут пока сторонние ателье робят 
Ателье Manhart представило свою версию BMW M5 СS​







Тюнинг-компания Mahnhart продемонстрировала программу доработок для седана BMW M5 CS.






Фото: Mahnhart

Суперседану *BMW M5 CS* добавили более 150 лошадиных сил, обновили внешность и украсили новыми колёсными дисками, а также обвесом с использованием карбона. Машину даже переименовали — в* MH5 GTR*, сообщает издание Autoevolution, а фирменные логотипы BMW заменили на эмблемы ателье *Mahnhart*.







Фото: Mahnhart

Стоковый двигатель V8 на *BMW M5 CS* выдаёт 635 л.с. и 750 Нм крутящего момента, но после того, как специалисты *Manhart* заменили блок управления на собственный, установили карбоновые патрубки забора воздуха и модернизировали выпуск, производительность мотора увеличилась до 788 л.с. и 935 Нм крутящего момента. Динамические параметры проекта *MH5 GTR* не уточняются.







Фото: Mahnhart

Наконечники 4 патрубков кастомной выхлопной системы по желанию клиента могут покрыть керамикой либо карбоном. Также в выпускном тракте *MH5 GTR* стоят специальные электронноуправляемые клапаны для более агрессивного звука. Также на новинку установили 21-дюймовые колёсные диск, разработанные в ателье *Manhart*. В подвеске машины заменили пружины для уменьшения клиренса, а на кузов добавили аэродинамические элементы из карбона.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

В Японии для Lexus ES стал доступен тюнинг от TRD​







Входящее в состав Toyota Motor подразделение Toyota Racing Development (TRD) выпустило комплект доработок для обновленного седана Lexus ES, пишет Drom.ru.








Lexus ES в тюнинге от TRD

Аэродинамический обвес включает «юбку» переднего бампера, накладки на боковые зеркала, пороги и задний диффузор. При покраске в цвет кузова эти элементы обойдутся в 699 600 иен (примерно 467 000 рублей по текущему курсу).







Lexus ES в тюнинге от TRD

Образ предлагается дополнить 20-дюймовыми легкосплавными дисками с 18 лучами (959 200 иен, или 640 000 рублей) либо 19-дюймовыми с 14 (695 200 иен, или 464 000 рублей).
Дополнительно доступен комплект распорок кузова, устанавливаемых снизу. По информации производителя, они увеличивают жесткость на кручение, что положительно влияет как на комфорт, так и на стабильность седана на высоких скоростях. За них просят 104 500 иен (примерно 70 000 рублей по текущему курсу).






Lexus ES в тюнинге от TRD

Для салона доступны только накладки на подлокотники с 3D-узором. Они стоят 61 600 иен (примерно 41 000 рублей по текущему курсу).
Напомним, обновленный *Lexus ES *был представлен для рынка Японии 26 августа. Автомобиль слегка изменился визуально (новый рисунок фар, дополнительные оттенки кузова) и технически (повышена жесткость подвески). Также инженеры обновили фирменные цифровые зеркала заднему вида, благодаря чему удалось побороть эффект мерцания дисплеев и повысить качество изображения как днем, так и ночью.






Lexus ES в тюнинге от TRD

Рестайлинговый *Lexus ES* в Японии доступен только в версии *ES300h* с 2,5-литровым «атмосферником» A25A-FXS (178 л.с.) и 120-сильным электромотором. Для такого седана заявлен средний расход топлива 5,5 литров/100 км. Цены начинаются от 5 990 000 иен (примерно 4 040 000 рублей по текущему курсу), продажи уже начались.






Lexus ES в тюнинге от TRD

В России обновленный *ES* стоит минимум 3 312 000 рублей за *ES200* с 150-сильным атмосферным мотором, АКПП и передним приводом.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Mercedes-Maybach EQS: необычные пропорции, нарисованный «гриль» и сплюснутый руль​






Флагманский SUV электрической мерседесовской линейки EQ дебютировал в роскошной версии Maybach и в статусе концепта. Серийный кроссовер появится в следующем году.

При взгляде на первый электрический Mercedes-Maybach не сразу поймёшь, что это кроссовер — пропорциями он больше похож на хэтчбек или приземистый японский минивэн, и это, в общем, здόрово, потому что электромобили не должны имитировать компоновку традиционных моделей с ДВС, вроде монументального Mercedes-Maybach GLS. Сбить с толку может и отсутствие какого-либо указания в названии на «кроссоверность», то есть приставки SUV, Х, All-Terrain или чего-нибудь в этом роде.






Между тем по части деталировки Mercedes-Maybach EQS, наоборот, чересчур дотошно воспроизводит стереотипы традиционных дорогих моделей: половину передка занимает гигантский глянцевый щит, имитирующий радиаторную решётку, в какой у электромобиля надобности нет. Среди интересных особенностей — орнамент из эмблем Maybach в окантовке фар и боковых стёкол, вынесенные вперёд за пределы передних дверей зеркала заднего вида, 24-дюймовые колёсные диски с глубокой вытяжкой и хромированная боковая окантовка, визуально объединяющая пассажирскую часть салона и багажник (тоже, кстати, решение, характерное для минивэнов

В салоне дизайнеры оказались заложниками высокотехнологичного 56-дюймового табло Hyperscreen во всю ширину передней панели — такого же, как у топовых версий лифтбека Mercedes-Benz EQS и седана Mercedes-Benz EQE. Это табло определяет форму воздуховодов и прилегающих к панели элементов — «парящий» центральный тоннель тоже, по сути, у всех трёх вышеозначенных новинок одинаковый, но только у Майбаха есть декор из «розового золота». Сплюснутый руль — особенность концепта, вряд ли Daimler рискнёт уподобиться Тесле и оставить такой на серийной машине, потому что с беспилотными технологиями немецкий концерн пока далеко не продвинулся. Четыре индивидуальных кресла в концепте кажутся слишком скульптурными, на серийной машине они наверняка будут более традиционными на вид.
Previous

О технической начинке Mercedes-Maybach EQS производитель практически ничего не сообщил: известно лишь, что в основе кроссовера — та же электромобильная архитектура EVA, что у лифтбека EQS и седана EQE, а запас хода на одной зарядке составит 600 км.
В серийную модель концепт превратится уже в следующем году, но сначала на рынок выйдет обычный кроссовер EQS, без приставки Maybach, а уж затем появится лакшери-версия (когда именно, неизвестно). Производиться флагманский электрический SUV будет на американском заводе Mercedes-Benz в Тускалузе (штат Алабама), здесь же пропишется пока ещё не представленный чуть более компактный и доступный кроссовер EQE.

Колёса.ру


----------



## Candellmans

«Группа ГАЗ» представляет новые модификации среднетоннажных коммерческих автомобилей​







«Группа ГАЗ» представляет новые модификации среднетоннажных коммерческих автомобилей на Международной выставке коммерческого транспорта COMTRANS 2021. На стенде компании демонстрируются «ГАЗон NEXT» с системами активной помощи водителю, «ГАЗон NEXT 10 CNG» на сжатом газе, а также новые образцы спецтехники: эвакуатор и краново-манипуляторная установка на базе «Валдай NEXT» с увеличенной колесной базой.







Фото: пресс-служба «Группы ГАЗ»
«*ГАЗон NEXT*» с системами активной помощи водителю (*ADAS*) оснащен *камерами*, *датчиками* и *радарами*, с помощью которых электронные *системы автомобиля анализируют дорожную обстановку* и *предупреждают* водителя *о потенциально опасных ситуациях*, а в ряде случаев самостоятельно *применяют меры для предотвращения аварии*. Системы *ADAS* позволяют снизить вероятность *ДТП* и повысить безопасность дорожного движения.







Фото: пресс-служба «Группы ГАЗ»
Система предупреждения о возможном столкновении (*FCW*) работает в комплексе с системой экстренного торможения (*AEBS*). При обнаружении опасности *передает звуковые и световые сигналы*, а при отсутствии реакции со стороны водителя — *тактильное предупреждение* («встряска»). В случае, если водитель не предпринимает никаких мер, *система* самостоятельно *замедляет движение автомобиля*, чтобы предотвратить столкновение или смягчить его последствия. В любой момент водитель может прервать работу систем, взяв управление на себя.

Работа системы предупреждения о сходе с полосы движения (*LDWS*) основана на *алгоритме поиска* и *отслеживания* линий *дорожной разметки*. Система обеспечивает предупреждение водителя при отсутствии включенного указателя поворота о пересечении автомобилем видимой разметки полосы движения. Она *автоматически активируется при скорости* движения* от 60 км/ч*.







Фото: пресс-служба «Группы ГАЗ»
Система управления ближним светом (*ALB*) получает информацию от датчика, контролирующего уровень освещенности на дороге. При низкой освещенности, например, при наступлении сумерек или въезде в тоннель, происходит *автоматическое включение ближнего света*. Датчик дождя автоматически управляет включением/выключением стеклоочистителей (*AWS*) и регулирует их скорость в зависимости от того, насколько сильно идет дождь. 

Система использует сенсор датчика дождя и света для определения количества воды, попавшей на ветровое стекло, и соответственно регулирует работу стеклоочистителя. Данные системы позволяют *обеспечить более безопасное и комфортное движение*, позволяя водителю полностью сосредоточиться на дороге.







Фото: пресс-служба «Группы ГАЗ»
Автомобиль «*ГАЗон NEXT CNG*» полной массой *10 т* расширяет линейку техники «*Группы ГАЗ*», работающую на сжатом газе. Автомобиль изготовлен в виде шасси для установки специальных надстроек. Газовые баллоны расположены вертикально, непосредственно за кабиной автомобиля. Такое расположение баллонов оставляет максимум пространства для монтажа спецнадстроек. 

На базе этого шасси будут выпускаться машины *с краново-манипуляторными установками*, *автогидроподъемники*, *самосвалы*, *автоцистерны*, *мусоровозы*, *комбинированные* *дорожные* *машины* и другие варианты спецтехники. На автомобиль установлен газовый двигатель *ЯМЗ-534 CNG* (максимальная мощность — *170 л.с.*, максимальный крутящий момент —* 600 Н·м*).







Фото: пресс-служба «Группы ГАЗ»

Бескапотный городской грузовой автомобиль «*Валдай NEXT*» представлен с двумя вариантами специальных надстроек, размещенных на длиннобазной версии машины. Эвакуатор «*Валдай NEXT*» имеет грузоподъемность *2350 кг*, длина эвакуаторной платформы — *8240 мм*. 
Эвакуатор оборудован *электрической лебедкой* с тяговым усилием *4,1 т.* Управление лебедкой — с проводного или с радиоуправляемого пульта. «*Валдай NEXT*» с краново-манипуляторной установкой оснащен *КМУ Palfinger PK6500A* c максимальным вылетом стрелы *7,5 м* и максимальной грузоподъемностью *3200 кг*.


----------



## Candellmans

Сын собирает грузовички


----------



## Candellmans

Mercedes-AMG представил свой первый электромобиль​






Это уже серийная модель, она доберется до дилеров через несколько месяцев.

Всего несколько дней назад бренд Mercedes-AMG представил первый в своей истории гибрид – 843-сильный хетчбэк GT 63 S E Performance, а только что рассекретил и первый электромобиль. Как мы и предполагали, им оказалась «горячая» версия лифтбэка EQS. Оба спорткара можно будет увидеть на международном автосалоне в Мюнхене.

AMG EQS получил иные, чем у «гражданской» модели, электромоторы, проводку, систему управления батареей. По умолчанию силовая установка выдает 649 л.с. и 949 Нм (в американской спецификации), что уже является существенной прибавкой в сравнении с 524-сильным EQS 580 4Matic. 

При этом входящий в стандартное оснащение пакет AMG Dynamic Plus позволяет активировать режим Race Start, в котором отдача на короткое время повышается до 751 л.с. и 1020 Нм. Расчетное время разгона до сотни – 3,4 секунды, максимальная скорость – 250 км/ч. Для сравнения, вышеупомянутый EQS 580 4Matic набирает 100 км/ч за 4,3 секунды и может развить не более 210 км/ч.







Потребляемая емкость батареи по-прежнему составляет 107,8 киловатт-часа, но на сколько ее хватит – в AMG пока не уточняют. Как и младшие модели, спорткар поддерживает зарядку током до 200 киловатт. Кроме того, восстанавливать запас энергии на ходу машине позволяет трехуровневая система рекуперации, режимы которой переключаются на рулевом колесе.







В стандартное оснащение Mercedes-AMG EQS вошли адаптивная пневмоподвеска AMG Ride Control + и полноуправляемое шасси с поворачивающимися на 9 градусов задними колесами. Напомним, у модели от Mercedes-EQ базовое значение составляет 4,5 градуса, но за доплату его можно увеличить до 10 градусов через беспроводное обновление, купив опцию насовсем или подписавшись на нее на время.







Система AMG Dynamic Select имеет у AMG EQS пять режимов: Slippery, Comfort, Sport, Sport+ и Individual. Помимо настроек силовой установки, подвески, рулевого управления и тому подобного, каждому из них соответствует особый звук, генерируемый системой AMG Sound Experience. У нее есть две версии: базовая Authentic и более продвинутая Performance, являющаяся частью вышеупомянутого пакета AMG Dynamic Plus.







Снаружи Mercedes-AMG EQS можно легко отличить от стандартного EQS по фирменной лицевой панели, на которой «нарисовали» решетку Panamericana, увеличенному заднему спойлеру, диффузору с шестью продольными ребрами, черному декору и 21-дюймовым колесным дисками, которые за доплату можно заменить на 22-дюймовые. 

В салоне также имеются ряд характерных AMG-акцентов, спортивные кресла и руль. «Гиперэкран» включен в стандартное оснащение, при этом функционал водительского интерфейса MBUX расширен с ориентацией на драйверский характер новинки.

Мотор1


----------



## Candellmans

Дебют серийного варианта гиперкара Mercedes-AMG One опять отложили​






Одновременно с другими новинками в Мюнхене марка Mercedes-Benz в очередной раз продемонстрировала прототип нового гиперкара One с «формульным» мотором. Но сроки начала поставок новинки так и не были названы.







Mercedes-AMG One

По данным источников издания Autoevolution, будущим обладателям тысячесильного гиперкара* Mercedes-AMG One* снова придётся ждать: разработчики автомобиля столкнулись с новыми техническими трудностями. Новая проблема, которую придётся решать разработчикам новинки, связана с европейскими требованиями по шуму: источники сообщают, что *AMG One* оказался очень громким, и по этой причине сертифицировать его как серийную дорожную машину не получается.

Силовой агрегат *Mercedes-AMG One* основан на 1,6-литровом турбированном моторе V6, унифицированным с силовой установкой машины Формулы-1 образца 2017 года. Ему помогают несколько электродвигателей, а общая отдача установки достигает 1000 л.с.







Mercedes-AMG One

Напомним, что прототип гиперкара под названием *Project One* дебютировал в 2017 году, и планировалось, что в 2018 году уже появится серийный вариант машины. Но старт производства и поставок неоднократно переносился из-за инженерных проблем.







Mercedes-AMG One

По последней информации, серийный образец нового *Mercedes-AMG One* покажут в конце текущего года. Компания намерена выпустить всего 250 единиц гиперкара, и все они уже проданы, несмотря на базовый ценник в 2,5 млн долларов. Ожидается, что *AMG One* сможет набирать скорость 200 км/ч менее, чем за 6 секунд, а его «максималка» превысит отметку в 350 км/ч

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

В Москве на территории бывшего завода ЗИЛ открыли новый шоурум Genesis​






Автомобильная Группа «АВИЛОН» открыла новый шоурум Genesis на исторической территории бывшего модельного цеха ЗИЛ. Дилерский центр «АВИЛОН Легенда», построен в соответствии с новейшими стандартами бренда, в нём доступен для приобретения весь модельный ряд премиальной южнокорейской марки.







Новый шоурум в торжественной обстановке официально открыли руководители компаний: *Алексей Калицев*, Управляющий директор «Хендэ Мотор СНГ», *Павлович Андрей*, Председатель правления АВИЛОН АГ, и *Алексей Гуляев*, Операционный директор АВИЛОН АГ.







Дилерский центр *Genesis «АВИЛОН Легенда»* специализируется на продажах как новых автомобилей, так и машин с пробегом. Помимо полной линейки моделей *Genesis*, посетителям шоурума предлагается широкий выбор оригинальных аксессуаров и бренд-коллекция *Genesis*.







Кроме того, клиенты смогут воспользоваться услугами trade-in, а также финансовыми продуктами — автокредитование и автострахование. В тестовом парке дилерского центра представлен весь модельный ряд *Genesis*.







Напомним, премиальный бренд *Genesis* представлен на российском рынке спортивным седаном *G70*, бизнес седаном *G80*, кроссовером *GV80* и *GV70*, а также флагманом линейки — *G90*.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Время компромиссов проходит: Mercedes-Benz прекращает разработку гибридов​






В рамках выставки IAA Mobility в Мюнхене концерн Daimler представил целую россыпь электрических новинок и первый plug-in гибрид от спортивного суббренда Mercedes-AMG. Последний, как выяснилось, является финальной вершиной гибридного творчества Mercedes-Benz, дальнейших разработок в этом направлении не будет, все силы и надежды брошены на электромобили.

В 2019 году Daimler остановил работу над новыми двигателями внутреннего сгорания, поскольку руководству концерна стало очевидно, что век их недолог и скоро будет «одно сплошное электричество». В июле этого года концерн объявил, что к 2030 году продуктовая линейка Mercedes-Benz будет состоять исключительно из электромобилей на тех рынках, где это будет возможно и востребовано (Европа, Северная Америка, Япония и др.). В странах, находящихся на периферии экологического дискурса (к ним сегодня можно отнести и Россиию), производство и продажа Мерседесов с ДВС продолжится.

Признавая неравномерную по планете потребность в «электричках», начальники Daimler тем не менее сделали ещё один шаг в их сторону и остановили работу на новыми plug-in гибридами, которые всегда считались мостиком на пути между традиционными автомобилями с ДВС и электромобилями. Эту важную новость сообщил немецкий журнал auto motor und sport со ссылкой на официального представителя немецкого концерна. Заявление было сделано в частном порядке в кулуарах выставки IAA Mobility, поэтому имя представителя не разглашается.





Mercedes-AMG GT 63 S E Performance

Подобное заявление выглядит несколько странным с учётом того, что концерн только начал гибридизацию спортивных моделей Mercedes-AMG, представив в Мюнхене 843-сильный лифтбек Mercedes-AMG GT 63 S E Performance. Он точно не будет последним в своём роде, его силовую установку мы увидим и в других моделях Mercedes-AMG, но вот следующего поколения гибридов ни у Mercedes-AMG, ни у Mercedes-Benz не будет (сосланный в Китай smart уже полностью переключился на электромобили).







Первый серийный гибрид Mercedes-Benz появился в 2008 году на базе тогдашнего S-класса W221 и в безрозеточном формате, а в 2014 году дебютировал первый plug-in гибрид — уже на базе S-класса поколения W222. Сегодня plug-in гибридные версии имеют А-класс, В-класс, Е-класс, S-класс, седан и универсал CLA, кроссоверы GLA, GLC, GLE и вышеупомянутый лифтбек Mercedes-AMG GT 4-Door Coupe. 

Увы, ни одна из этих моделей, согласно данным ресурса CleanTechnica, в первом полугодии 2021-го не вошла в топ-20 самых продаваемых в мире «розеточных» моделей (то есть электромобилей и plug-in гибридов), зато в него вошли гибридный Volvo XC40 PHEV (продано 26 839 шт.) и гибридный BMW 530e (24 985 шт.). То есть «отмена» новых plug-in гибридов в Mercedes-Benz может быть связана в том числе со слабыми продажами имеющихся. Гибридные варианты у новых моделей марки точно ещё будут, но со старым «железом».





К 2025 году Mercedes-Benz планирует предложить электрическую версию каждой своей модели. Будут ли они пользоваться спросом, вопрос пока открытый. В том же «розеточном» топ-20 электрических Мерседесов нет. Из электрических новинок в Мюнхене относительно благодушно публикой был встречен только кроссовер smart, а вот странный облик Mercedes-AMG EQS и Mercedes-Benz EQE вызвал жаркие дискуссии, так что главному стилисту компании Гордену Вагенеру пришлось оправдываться (в интервью журналу TopGear) — мол, электромобильные компоненты диктуют новые пропорции, можете забыть о традиционных трёхобъёмных седанах.







В общем, Mercedes-Benz находится в процессе большой трансформации — технической, эстетической, ментальной и даже организационной: напомним, что в феврале руководство Daimler приняло решение разделить концерн на две независимые компании — Mercedes-Benz и Daimler Truck, а в июле стало известно об объединении суббрендов AMG, Maybach и G-Class в лакшери-куст с централизованным управлением. Приведут ли затеянные изменения к успеху, покажет время.

Колеса.ру


----------



## Candellmans

*AUDI S8*
Премиальный седан


----------



## Candellmans

Чтобы обогнать пикап Ram: Chevrolet представил флагманский грузовик Silverado ZR2​







Мощность мотора новой версии американской модели всё-таки значительно ниже по сравнению с отдачей Ram 1500 TRX.

Американская марка Chevrolet принадлежит концерну General Motors. Свой полноразмерный пикап Silverado компания выпускает с 1998 года. Модель уже успела несколько раз сменить поколение, актуальная генерация появилась в 2019 году. Стоит отметить, что по итогам «ковидного» прошлого года грузовик сумел нарастить показатели: дилеры в США продали 595 184 экземпляра, что на 3,4% больше, чем годом ранее.
В текущем году «плюс» сохраняется: за январь-июнь клиенты купили 291 322 единиц (на 9% больше, чем за первую половину 2020-го).







На фото: Chevrolet Silverado ZR2

На сегодняшний день в сегменте по-прежнему лидирует Ford F-series (362 032 шт. реализовано за первую половину 2021-го), на второй строчке списка находится Ram 1500 (результат – 313 068 шт.). Однако конкурент от Chevy отставать не хочет: с целью добраться, наконец, до второго места рейтинга была создана флагманская версия грузовика – Silverado ZR2.

Этот пикап ориентирован на бездорожье, причём выбор в его пользу был сделан не просто так: по подсчётам компании, порядка 30% от общего количества проданных пикапов Silverado приходится на «внедорожную» версию Trail Boss.







Визуально такую версию можно отличить по уникальной решётке радиатора с большим логотипом в виде узнаваемого «галстука-бабочки», а также интегрированными в «гриль» небольшими светодиодными ДХО. Кроме того, у такой версии иной стальной бампер со съёмными торцевыми крышками, которые гораздо проще менять в случае деформации из-за агрессивной езды по бездорожье. 

В списке заметных деталей – крюки для буксировки красного цвета, чёрная вставка на капоте, конечно же, шильдики ZR2, а также 18-дюймовые колеса, обутые во внедорожную резину диаметром 33 дюйма.







Есть ряд изменений в том числе и в салоне. Так, отделка в пикапах в исполнении ZR2 выполнена из чёрной и серой кожи. Её дополняют темно-серебристые детали оформления (под карбон). Как и у стандартного пикапа, у Silverado ZR2 виртуальная приборная панель диагональю 12,3 дюйма, а также тачскрин информационно-развлекательной системы диагональю 13,4 дюйма.

Автомобилю перенастроили подвеску и увеличили дорожный просвет: у «обычного» Chevrolet Silverado показатель составляет 225 мм, у варианта с приставкой ZR2 к названию – 284 мм. Под капотом у флагманского исполнения предполагается только один вариант мотора: 426-сильный V8 объёмом 6,2 литра, его максимальный крутящий момент составляет 624 Нм. Двигатель работает в паре с 10-ступенчатой автоматической коробкой передач.






Отметим, что начинка у «заряженных» версий главных конкурентов всё-таки мощнее. Так, Ford F-150 Raptor оснащается 456-сильным битурбомотором V6 EcoBoost объёмом 3,5 литра (крутящий момент – 691 Нм). А у Ram 1500 TRX под капотом находится 712-сильный 6,2-литровый V8 HEMI (881 Нм). Цены пока не объявлены, ожидается, что Silverado ZR2 окажется доступнее по сравнению с соперниками от Ford и Ram.

Колёса.ру


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Маленького Land Rover Defender не будет, а большой станет дороже и роскошнее​





Следующее поколение Land Rover Defender разделит платформу MLA с новым Range Rover. Дебют ожидается в конце 2024-го — начале 2025 года.

Актуальный Defender дебютировал в 2019 году и постепенно обрастает модификациями: в 2020-м появилась коммерческая версия для перевозки грузов, в начале 2021-го — элитная версия с мотором V8, впереди ещё ожидаются 7-местный вариант с индексом 130, спортивная версия SVR, пикап и, возможно, мелкосерийный водородный Defender. Несмотря на критику прессы за просчёты в эргономике и глючную электронику, Defender стал второй по популярности моделью Land Rover: по данным производителя, во втором квартале текущего года в мире реализовано 17 194 экземпляров, лучше продаётся только Range Rover Evoque — 17 622 шт.







Между тем новое поколение Defender не за горами: по данным британского журнала Autocar, его премьера может состояться уже в конце 2024 года, полноценные продажи стартуют в 2025-м. Новый Defender получит модульную платформу MLA, которая дебютирует в ближайшие месяцы на флагманском лакшери-внедорожнике Range Rover пятого поколения. Эта платформа предназначена для крупных SUV и рассчитана на использование гибридной либо полностью электрической силовой установки. Гибридных версий будет две — «розеточная» и автономная, то есть без возможности зарядки от внешнего источника. Двигателей V8 под капотом ждать не стоит (5,0-литровый компрессорный агрегат cерии AJ к тому времени уйдёт в отставку), максимум — 3,0-литровую рядную «шестёрку» семейства Ingenium.





Британские коллеги сообщают, что новый Defender окончательно уйдёт от имиджа деревенщины, станет гораздо роскошнее и изысканнее в плане отделки, но более угловатый дизайн будет отличать его от родственного и близкого по размерам Range Rover. Повышение социального статуса Defender в очередной раз ставит вопрос о судьбе модели Discovery, которая в линейке Land Rover продаётся сейчас хуже всего — во втором квартале реализовано 6168 шт. Defender с тремя рядами сидений будет напрямую конкурировать с Disco, так что компании придётся как следует подумать над тем, каким нужно сделать Discovery следующего поколения и нужно ли его делать вообще.




Land Rover Discovery Sport
Не исключено, что имя Discovery сохранится только в компактном сегменте на модели Discovery Sport, а вот проект соразмерного маленького Defender на младшей платформе EMA, по данным инсайдеров, заморожен. С точки зрения устранения внутренней конкуренции и оптимизации расходов, это вполне разумный шаг.
Очевидно, что превращение Defender в более дорогую и роскошную модель уведёт его от сравнений со злополучным для Land Rover проектом «альтернативного Дефендера» от компании Ineos Automotive: её внедорожник Grenadier с дизайном в духе классического «Дефа» будет примерно вдвое дешевле, чем, собственно, новый оригинальный Defender. Ineos Grenadier — это как раз типичный деревенщина с рамой и зависимой подвеской, салон которого можно мыть из шланга после грязевых ванн и прочих оффроудных приключений.
Новый Defender тоже будет не промах в плане проходимости, но по уровню цен и комфорта будет сопоставим с Mercedes-Benz G-класса, электрическая версия станет прямым конкурентом Mercedes-Benz EQG.

Колеса.ру


----------



## Candellmans

Внедорожник Chevrolet Tahoe подорожал в России на 250 тысяч рублей​







Американский бренд Chevrolet продолжает корректировать цены на свои модели. В августе стали дороже седан Cobalt (на 10 000 рублей) и внедорожник Travers (на 49 000 рублей), и вот сейчас эксперты «Цена Авто» отметили рост стоимости еще для одной модели из премиальной линейки бренда.






Chevrolet Tahoe
Так, в сентябре на 250 000 рублей подорожал внедорожник *Tahoe*, что эквивалентно прибавке в 4,0 — 4,1% к прежней стоимости.
Теперь *Chevrolet Tahoe* пятого поколения в комплектации *Z71* предлагается к продаже за 6 399 000 рублей, в версии *RST* — за 6 499 000 рублей. Напомним, что обновленный *Tahoe* вышел на российский рынок в июне 2021 года, и текущее повышение цены — первое для этой модели с момента начала продаж.




Chevrolet Tahoe
Напомним, автомобиль представлен в нашей стране с безальтернативным 5,3-литровым V8 мощностью 343 силы в паре с 10-ступенчатой АКПП.




Chevrolet Tahoe
Что касается продаж марки *Chevrolet* в России, то по итогам 8 месяцев 2021 года объем ее реализации составил 295 новых автомобилей, что на 13% меньше, чем за аналогичный период прошлого года, согласно данным АЕБ.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Кроссовер Toyota RAV4 получил новую версию Adventure​







Компания Toyota представила «внедорожную» модификацию кроссовера RAV4 под названием Adventure. Новинка появится на европейском рынке.








Toyota RAV4 Adventure
Исполнение *Toyota RAV4 Adventure*, направленное на путешественников, а также любителей активного отдыха, отличается специальными дизайнерскими чертами и новой LED-оптикой проекционного типа, которая позже появятся у всех моделей *RAV4* 2022 модельного года.






Toyota RAV4 Adventure
Проще всего узнать новую версию* RAV4* можно по чёрной решетке радиатора с двойной поперечиной по центру, другому расположению эмблемы компании* Toyota*, темной окантовке противотуманных фар, 19-дюймовым матово-серым колесам и эксклюзивной двухцветной окраске кузова, которая сочетает в себе основной темно-зеленый оттенок *Urban Khaki* и серый *Dynamic*, знакомый по классической модели *Toyota Land Cruiser FJ40*.






Toyota RAV4 Adventure
Интерьер исполнения* Toyota RAV4 Adventure* выделяют черная обивка кресел из эко-кожи с контрастной оранжевой прострочкой, эксклюзивное светодиодное освещение (как сообщают в компании *Toyota*, оно создано специально для версии* Adventure*), электрорегулировки переднего пассажирского сиденья, а также дополнительные USB-порты.






Toyota RAV4 Adventure
По «технике» у новой версии всё стандартно, однако бензиновые двигатели внутреннего сгорания для спецверсии недоступны. Их место занимает уже привычная для европейского рынка гибридная силовая установка, которая базируется на 2,5-литровом ДВС и двух электромоторах с суммарной отдачей 222 л.с. Интеллектуальный полный привод *AWD-i* входит в стандартное оснащение версии. Продажи *Toyota RAV4 Adventure* начнутся в Европе в первой половине следующего года.


----------



## Candellmans

Российские военные испытали новый багги на базе «Нивы»​






На недавно прошедших в Нижегородской области учениях Минобороны РФ протестировало в условиях, приближенных к реальным, новейшие багги Сармат-2, об этом сообщила пресс-служба ведомства.






Источник: vo
*Сармат-2* интересен тем, что создан на базе «*Нивы*», но при этом имеет полностью оригинальный кузов без дверей и крыши. Машина разработана подмосковным ОКБ «Техника» и предназначена для штурмовых отрядов сил специальных операций.
Источник: voennoedelo.com
*Сармат-2* может эксплуатироваться в горных районах на высоте до 3,1 тыс. метров над уровнем моря, преодолевать перевалы высотой до 4,5 тыс. метров, а также транспортироваться по воздуху вертолетами армейской авиации на внешней подвеске и перевозить грузы до 600 кг при общей допустимой полной массе авто около 2 тонн







Источник: voennoedelo.com
Машина оснащена 1,7-литровым бензиновым мотором ВАЗ-21214 мощностью 80 лошадиных сил, 5-ступенчатой МКПП, блокировкой межосевого и межколесного дифференциалов. Максимальная скорость — 130 км/ч.







Источник: voennoedelo.com
Салон рассчитан на 3 бойцов в полной амуниции, машина укомплектована 12,7-миллиметровыми пулеметами «Корд» и гранатометами АГС-17 «Пламя», пишет Drom.ru.


----------



## Candellmans

Chevrolet может оснастить обновлённый Silverado HD 505-сильным мотором V8​





Новая «начинка», по слухам, ждёт посвежевшую версию грузовика Silverado HD 2023 модельного года.

Американская марка Chevrolet принадлежит концерну General Motors. На домашнем рынке продажи машин бренда падают с 2016 года, особенно заметным оказался спад в «ковидном» 2020 году. Тогда дилеры реализовали в США 1 740 882 новых автомобиля, что на 11,1% меньше, чем годом ранее. Теперь же у бренда «плюс»: за первую половину текущего года было реализовано 859 590 машин, что на 12% больше, чем в январе-июне 2020-го.






На фото: Chevrolet Silverado 2500 HD LTZ Z71 Crew Cab`2020

Компания выпускает свой полноразмерный пикап Silverado с 1998 года. За прошедшие годы модель успела несколько раз сменить поколение, актуальная генерация появилась в 2019 году. По итогам кризисного прошлого года грузовик сумел нарастить показатели: дилеры в США продали 595 184 экземпляра, что на 3,4% больше, чем годом ранее. В этом году положительная динамика сохраняется: за январь-июнь клиенты купили 291 322 единицы (на 9% больше).

У полноразмерного пикапа в линейке есть версия с прибавкой HD к названию. Ожидается, что модель значительно «освежат» к 2023 модельному году, в частности, автомобиль, вероятно, получит иную «начинку». 

По данным издания The Fast Lane Truck, под капотом у грузовика Silverado HD будет обновлённый турбодизель Duramax V8 объёмом 6,6 литра. По предварительным данным, его отдача может быть равна 505 л.с., а максимальный крутящий момент – 1471 Нм. В этом случае, такой Chevrolet Silverado станет самым мощным в линейке. Кроме того, модель может получить модернизированный «автомат» (подробности пока не раскрываются).






Ожидается, что новый двигатель придёт на смену нынешнему дизелю Duramax V8 от Chevrolet, его объём такой же (6,6 литра), но мощность составляет всего 445 л.с., а крутящий момент – 1233 Нм. Для сравнения, у самого мощного дизельного мотора Ford V8, которым оснащается F-150, отдача составляет 475 л.с. (1423 Нм), а рядный дизель Cummins, находящийся под капотом Ram 1500, выдаёт 420 л.с. (1457 Нм).

Недавно Kolesa.ru сообщал об обновлении Chevrolet Silverado : одно из главных новшеств заключается в появлении флагманской версии грузовика – исполнения ZR2. Такой пикап отличается внешне: речь идёт об уникальной решётке радиатора с большим логотипом в виде узнаваемого «галстука-бабочки», а также интегрированными в «гриль» небольшими светодиодными ДХО, ином стальном бампере со съёмными торцевыми крышками, крюках для буксировки красного цвета, чёрной вставке на капоте, 18-дюймовых колесах, обутых во внедорожную резину диаметром 33 дюйма.






Есть у версии ZR2 и изменения в салоне: отделка, выполненная из чёрной и серой кожи, дополненная тёмно-серебристыми деталями оформления. Кроме того, автомобилю в новой версии перенастроили подвеску и увеличили дорожный просвет (у «обычного» Chevrolet Silverado показатель составляет 225 мм, у варианта с приставкой ZR2 к названию – 284 мм).

Под капотом у флагманского исполнения Chevrolet Silverado 2022 модельного года будет только один вариант «начинки» – 426-сильный мотор V8 объёмом 6,2 литра, его максимальный крутящий момент составляет 624 Нм. Этот двигатель работает в паре с 10-ступенчатой автоматической коробкой передач.

Колёса.ру


----------



## Candellmans

GM Defense выпустит десять сверхмощных бронированных внедорожников Suburban для Госдепа США​






Сверхпроизводительный Suburban создаётся для выполнения уникальной задачи по защите, которая требует бронирования, а также других улучшений технических параметров машины.







Фото: Военное дело

Компания *GM Defense* (оборонное подразделение *General Motors*) сообщила, что выиграла тендер на выпуск десяти сверхмощных бронированных внедорожников *Suburban* для нужд Государственного департамента США. Сумма данного контракта составляет 36,4 млн долларов, отмечается на сайте компании *GM Defense*.

Как сообщает издание *«Военное дело»*, в 2023 году дочерняя компания* GM* намерена подписать еще один контракт, предусматривающий ежегодное производство двухсот тяжелых внедорожников *Suburban* в течение 9 лет для службы безопасности Госдепа США. Представители подразделения* GM Defense* не назвали сумму финансирования данного производственного контракта.







Фото: Военное дело

Сверхпроизводительный *Chevrolet Suburban* разрабатывается для выполнения уникальной задачи по защите, которая требует бронирования и иных улучшений технических параметров автомобиля. Так, десять первых внедорожников и два тестовых автомобиля будут разработаны и пройдут испытания на полигоне* GM* в Милфорде, штат Мичиган. Сообщается, что такой *Suburban* также будет иметь модернизированное шасси и подвеску на раме, созданные специально для удовлетворения требований к параметрам правительственных транспортных средств с более высокой грузоподъемностью, чем у легких машин.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Mercedes–AMG может выпустить электрифицированный кабриолет​







18.09.2021 11:01
Представители немецкой марки считают, что электрический кабриолет найдет свою аудиторию покупателей.







Mercedes-Benz SL500 Grand Edition
Главный операционный директор *Mercedes-Benz* Маркус Шефер в интервью изданию *Top* Gear рассказал о перспективах кабриолетов. Как рассказал представитель немецкой марки, даже на китайском рынке автомобили в таком кузове стремительно теряют популярность, не говоря уже о европейском, хотя ещё несколько лет назад всё было иначе. Теперь же двухдверные модели превратились из нишевых моделей и вовсе в единичные, а годовые объемы продаж таких автомобилей не превышают несколько сотен единиц.

Шефер отметил, что создать красивый электрический кабриолет не просто, но в *Mercedes-Benz* понимают, насколько могут быть привлекательны автомобили без крыши для определённой части аудитории.







Mercedes-Benz SL500 Grand Edition
Поэтому Шефер не исключает возможности выпуска стильного электрического родстера, который будет выпускаться под маркой *Mercedes-AMG*. Маркус Шефер заявил: «Я думаю, что это очень привлекательный и эмоциональный продукт, который может создать наш бренд. Мы должны как следует подумать и спроектировать электромобиль в кузове родстера. Когда мы думаем об *AMG* и превращении *AMG* в марку, выпускающую электрокары, мы обязательно подумаем и о кабриолете». Существует вероятность того, что модель будет представлять собой электрифицированную модификацию родстера *SL*.
Тарантас Ньюс

MERCEDES–AMG


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

КА-ХЕМ 550 ПЛМ​























900.000 рублей


----------



## Candellmans

Электрический кроссовер Ford Mustang Mach-E проходит отбор для службы в полиции​В Мичигане будут проведены испытания новой полицейской машины на основе электрического кроссовера Ford Mustang Mach-E.







Источник: Speedme
Полиция американского штата Мичиган займётся испытанием новых патрульных авто, которые построены на базе электрического *Ford Mustang Mach-E*. Первая фаза тестов пройдёт с 18 по 20 сентября 2021-го, пишет Speedme.ru.
В компании *Ford* подчёркивают, что мировой спрос на служебные электрические авто повышается с каждым днём. Также компания сообщает, что *Mustang Mach-E* по своему функционалу отвечает большей части требований полиции.





Источник: Speedme
Заметим, что показанный на фото кросс внешне отличается от «гражданской» машины только характерной раскраской с надписью «Police» — у авто отсутствуют проблесковые маячки и другое оборудование.
*Ford Mustang Mach-E* в версии GT Performance Edition укомплектован электрической силовой установкой — 480 лошадиных сил (860 Нм). Разгон с 0 до 100 км/ч — 3,5 секунды. Батарея на 88 кВт/ч даёт возможность проходить на одном заряде до 375 км.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Sergey566

Зачем покупать маленькую машину? Три объективных преимущества маленьких авто​1





Небольшие машины у нас в стране не любят. Считается, что это машины для восемнадцатилетних девушек, только что получивших права, а дамы постарше и уж тем более мужчины должны ездить на чем-то побольше. Но если отбросить предрассудки, то маленький автомобиль будет идеальным средством передвижения как минимум для половины жителей нашей страны.
Почему? Давайте раскладывать по полочкам.





*Небольшой автомобиль на вторичном рынке проще купить в нормальном техническом состоянии. *Дело тут не в том, что микролитражки отличаются особой надежностью, а просто в их пробегах. Как правило, такие авто покупаются в качестве второго в семью или используются исключительно для езды по городу.
Понятно, что чисто по городу много не наездишь, а значит реальный пробег будет намного ниже. Взять для сравнения Матиз и Нексию — машины одного ценового диапазона. Какой автомобиль можно будет найти с меньшим пробегом за аналогичную стоимость? Или, скажем, Рио и Пиканто. Думаю, логика понятна.




Да и цены на запчасти для малолитражек как правило чуть меньше, чем для "взрослых" моделей
То есть купить маленькую машину можно за те же деньги в чуть более хорошем состоянии, чем ее полноразмерного собрата. Это хорошо, но что мы получим за эти деньги?
*Получим мы удобство передвижения в городе. *Раньше я не замечал, насколько важен у машины такой на первый взгляд второстепенный показатель, как радиус разворота. Несложно ведь развернуться и на пятиметровой машине, правда?
Может оно и так, только чем короче и уже машина, тем проще проходят все маневры. Что на дороге, что при парковке в тесных дворах маленькая машина выигрывает у полноразмерной. Парковаться в городе приходится каждый день по несколько раз — вот оно и преимущество маленького автомобиля. Чувствуешь его каждый день, а не раз в год, когда поехал с семью людьми в салоне и полным багажником скарба на природу.




Хотя семь человек поместится далеко не во всякий автомобиль
*"Но ведь за это ты жертвуешь своим комфортом!"* — скажете вы. Отчасти это так, но только отчасти. Я бы не сказал, что поездки в маленьком автомобиле неудобны. Могу сравнить имеющиеся в семье Матиз и Террано. Матиз удобнее из-за габаритов, Террано удобнее из-за двухлитрового двигателя — все-таки мощности малышу сильно не хватает даже в городском трафике.
Но все претензии именно к мощности двигателя, но никак не к пространству в салоне. Когда большую часть времени ездишь в машине один или вдвоем (ведь вы тоже так делаете?), то пространства достаточно будет в любой машине А-класса. Разве что двухместные Смарты я не совсем понимаю, потому что там с двумя пассажирами в салоне багажник отсутствует как класс.




Среди маленьких машин есть и те, которые намного мощнее и быстрее полноразмерных
Получается, что преимуществ владения маленьким автомобилем больше, чем недостатков. Разумеется, актуально это только для тех, кто значительную часть времени проводит в большом городе.
Если же живете за городом в собственном доме с гаражом, а в город наведываетесь пару раз в год по большим праздникам, то нет смысла покупать маленькую машину. Плюсов в этом случае от владения будет немного, зато при загрузке четыре человека багажник будет практически отсутствовать.
*Что думаете по поводу небольших авто? Есть ли у них преимущества перед полноразмерными или лучше взять что-то побольше?*

1


----------



## Candellmans

Журналист Cycle World Дейвс высоко оценил новый российский мотоцикл Ural Gear Up Geo 2021 года​






Джастин Дейвс, журналист американского портала Cycle World восхитился новым российским мотоциклом Ural. По его мнению, транспортное средство сочетает в себе винтажные черты, мощный двигатель, современные технологии и оригинальный дизайн.







Ural Gear Up Geo
Речь идет о мотоцикле с коляской *Ural Gear Up Geo* 2021 года выпуска, который получил модернизированную подвеску Nitron, дополнительные багажники, защиту картера двигателя, специальную выхлопную систему для поездок по бездорожью, спортивные шины Heidenau K 37 и дополнительный бак для бензина. Кроме того, *Дейвс* отдельно выделил оранжевую камуфлированную окраску мотоцикла, сделанную вручную.







Ural Gear Up Geo
*Джастин Дейвс* добавил, что мотоцикл приводится в движение 749-кубовым оппозитныммотором мощностью 41 л.с., что позволяет развивать комфортную скорость около 105 км/ч и максимальную около 130 км/ч, а пять полностью регулируемых амортизаторов делают удобными поездки даже по пересеченной местности.







Ural Gear Up Geo
Диcковые тормоза и электронный впрыск топлива дают возможность обладателю данного мотоцикла наслаждаться ездой на винтажном транспортном средстве в сочетании с современной надежностью, а подключаемый привод коляски позволяет добиться лучшей проходимости на бездорожье.







Ural Gear Up Geo
Наконец, журналист отметил, что физика поездки на мотоцикле с коляской отличается от привычной на двухколесных аппаратах. Из-за особенностей распределения веса между тремя шинами, боковой прицеп при резких поворотах может приподниматься над дорогой.







Ural Gear Up Geo
Читатели портала в комментариях в целом остались довольны новой моделью мотоцикла и разделили мнение автора, однако возмутились его высокой ценой.

Накануне независимый дизайнер *Александр Шторм* совместно с изданием iReactor представил свое видение полностью электрического мотоцикла *«Урал»*. Дизайнер рассказал, что хотел сделать облегченный вариант одного из выпускаемых мотоциклов *Ural*. При этом он хотел остаться в рамках тех представлений о мотоцикле, которые уже устоялись в обществе.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Американский автопроизводитель намерен выпустить три спецверсии пикапа Ram 1500.







Ram 1500 TRX Ignition Edition
В рамках ежегодной автомобильной ярмарки, проводимой в американском штате Техас, представили сразу три новых исполнения пикапа *Ram*. Модель будет доступна в исполнениях *TRX Ignition*, *Longhorn SouthFork* и *Red Edition*. Автомобили будут отличаться особым дизайном кузова, а также некоторыми элементами интерьера.







Ram 1500 TRX Ignition Edition
Версия *Ram 1500 TRX Ignition Edition* отличается ярко-оранжевым окрасом кузова в сочетании с уникальными графическими элементами. Экстерьер автомобиля украшают 18-дюймовые колесные диски, панорамное остекление и дополнительное освещение. Салон пикапа оформлен в темном стиле, а подчеркивает его оранжевая прострочка. В салоне автомобиля можно обнаружить элементы из углеродного волокна, а также логотипы Ram на ковриках.







Ram 1500 Longhorn SouthFork
Под капотом пикапа располагается культовый 6,2-литровый 712-сильный *HEMI V8*. Лимитированная спецверсия* Ignition Edition* будет выпущена в количестве 875 экземпляров и каждый автомобиль оценивается минимум в 91 585 долларов, что составляет 6 660 000 рублей.







Ram 1500 Longhorn SouthFork
*Ram 1500 Longhorn SouthFork* может похвастать серебристым кузовом с хромированной отделкой, многофункциональной задней дверью, складывающейся подножкой, а также светодиодной подсветкой грузовой платформы. Салон автомобиля будет отделан обивкой цвета *Mountain Brown*. Водитель сможет насладиться комфортабельными креслами с улучшенной боковой поддержкой, замшевыми подлокотниками и т. д. Продажи спецверсии должны начаться до конца года и ее стоимость составит 61 620 долларов, что составляет около 4 480 000 рублей.







Ram 1500 Red Edition
Модификация *Red Edition* была создана в рамках благотворительной компании, проводимой автомобильными брендами для борьбы с последствиями пандемии коронавируса. Все средства, вырученные с продаж «красных» спецверсий будут направлены на здравоохранение. Такие пикапы будут окрашены в черный цвет и на их кузовах будут располагаться красные эмблемы. В качестве силовой установки может выступать 5,7-литровый *V8* с системой eTorque и без неё или же 3.0-литровый *V6* *EcoDiesel*. Такой автомобиль будет стоить от 63 250 долларов, что составляет около 4 600 000 рублей.

RAMRAM 1500


----------



## Candellmans

Невероятный Buick GNX 1987 года оценили в 8 миллионов рублей, и это не предел​






На аукционе Bring a Trailer на продажу выставили хардкорный Buick GNX выпуска 1987 года.








Buick GNX. Фото: bringatrailer.com
Модель *Buick GNX* является самой мощной версией модели *Grand National*. Всего было выпущено 547 экземпляров модели, а на аукцион выставили экземпляр имеет номер 255 в партии. Пробег уникального маслкара составляет всего 2 тыс. километров. На данный момент за автомобиль предлагают 110 тыс. долларов, что составляет около 8 млн рублей, но до конца торгов ещё 4 дня, и вероятнее всего автомобиль будет только дорожать.





Buick GNX. Фото: bringatrailer.com

*Buick GNX* появился на свет в ознаменование завершения производства модели *Grand National*, а литера *X* в его названии указывает на слово *Experimental*. Принято считать, что в разработке модели участвовали специалисты *McLaren*.







Buick GNX. Фото: bringatrailer.com
Под капотом автомобиля скрывается невероятный 3,8-литровый турбированный *V6*, который выдавал 276 л.с. и 488 Нм крутящего момента. *GNX* оснащен доработанной подвеской, усиленным кузовом, а также уникальными 16-дюймовыми колесными дисками.





Buick GNX. Фото: bringatrailer.com
Купе было доступно исключительно в черном цвете. Экземпляр выставленный на продажу оборудован круиз-контролем, электростеклоподъемниками и креслами с электрорегулировками, а также кассетной магнитолой *GM-Delco* с графическим эквалайзером. На момент продажи автомобиль предлагался за 29 290 долларов.

BUICKBUICK GNX


----------



## Candellmans

Компания BMW выпустила эксклюзивный X7 для Японии​






Марка BMW представила крайне ограниченную серию кроссовера X7 для японского рынка под названием Nishijin Edition. Новое исполнение состоит только из трёх экземпляров машин.







BMW X7 Nishijin Edition
Все три кроссовера *BMW X7 Nishijin Edition* выкрасят в оттенок под названием *Ametrine*. Краска для него включает в себя смесь, состоящую из нескольких пигментов с частичками алюминия, а также слюды. В сочетании с многослойным лаком это обеспечивает эффект смены оттенков в зависимости от угла падения света, а также направления взгляда.





BMW X7 Nishijin Edition
Салон кроссоверов *BMW X7 Nishijin Edition* отделан главным образом кожей мерино оттенка слоновой кости, а также алькантарой. Однако кроме них в оформлении интерьера применяется текстиль, сделанный по традиционной японской технологии Нишидзин. Она подразумевает создание ткани вручную из нескольких типов пряжи с помощью особой техники плетения. Данной технологией отделан ряд поверхностей в интерьере кроссовера, а при оформлении центрального подлокотника и декоративных вставок использовались также кожа и металлическая фольга.





BMW X7 Nishijin Edition
Особые версии *BMW X7* базируются на исполнении *xDrive40d* в богатой комплектации *Pure Excellence*. Такие машины оснащены 3,0-литровым дизелбным агрегатом, выдающим 340 л.с. и 700 Нм, а также 48-вольтовым стартер-генератором. Оценён каждый из кроссоверов* Nishijin Edition* в 16,8 млн иен (это примерно 11,1 млн рублей). В России цены на стандартный *BMW X7* с той же силовой установкой стартуют с 8,08 млн рублей.

05ac6b859f1dc1e9206a657bf9d4b1ce17e56c88bdf5xWEBx7463x1632661226


----------



## Candellmans

Грандиозный ой-яй


----------



## Candellmans

Компания Chevrolet представила обновлённый внедорожник Tahoe 2022 модельного года​






Chevrolet представила обновлённые Tahoe и Suburban. Внедорожники обзавелись рядом технологических доработок.





Источник: Chevrolet
Так, для модели 2022 года популярный движок 6,2 литра V8 мощностью 420 лошадиных сил доступен в комплектациях *RST*, *Z71* и *Premier*. Данный силовой агрегат является стандартным для исполнения *High Country*. Более того, покупатели, которые выберут 6,2-литровый V8, также получат подвеску Magnetic Ride Control, пишет Speedme.ru.







Источник: Chevrolet
Следует отметить, что 5,3-литровый V8 остаётся стандартным для версий *LS*, *LT*, *Z71*, *RST* и *Premier*, а 3,0-литровый турбированный дизельный агрегат Duramax доступен на всех модификациях, кроме *Z71*. Все модели *Tahoe* и *Suburban* оснащены 10-скоростной АКПП с кнопочным электронным переключением передач.







Источник: Chevrolet
Также новшеством для *Chevrolet Tahoe* и *Suburban* 2022 года является наличие электронного дифференциала повышенного трения для лучшего сцепления с дорогой. При заказе модификаций *Z71*, которые ориентированы на бездорожье, его можно использовать в режиме 4WD Low для улучшения езды по бездорожью и предотвращения пробуксовки колёс в грязи.







Источник: Chevrolet
Также *Chevrolet Tahoe* и *Suburban* 2022 года получили и технологические улучшения. В дополнение к более крупной настраиваемой цифровой панели приборов (12,3 дюйма) для комплектации *LT* и выше, внедорожники получили 13 доступных уникальных видов камеры, позволяющие взглянуть на авто под новым углом, к примеру, сзади прицепа и вид изнутри прицепа (при подключении дополнительной камеры).







Источник: Chevrolet
Встроенный Google также дебютирует на *Chevrolet Tahoe* и *Suburban* 2022 года, и является стандартным для комплектации *LT* и выше.







Источник: Chevrolet
Старт производства *Chevrolet Tahoe* и *Suburban* 2022 модельного года запланирован на октябрь. Стоимость пока не объявлена.







Источник: Chevrolet


----------



## Candellmans

Honda представила новый седан Integra для рынка Китая​







Honda представила новый седан Integra, который разработан для рынка Китая. Презентация прошла 28 сентября 2021-го. Старт продаж в ноябре нынешнего года, пишет Drom.ru.







Honda Integra
Новая *Honda Integra* — не полностью самостоятельная модель, а вариация на тему *Civic* 11-го поколения. Впрочем, и прошлые *Integra* (тогда еще для рынка США) тоже строились на базе *Civic*.







Honda Integra
Внешность машины не стала сюрпризом: ранее её фото опубликовало Министерство промышленности и информационных технологий Китая. У *Honda Integra* зауженные фары и задние фонари. При этом «рестайлинг» проведён таким образом, чтобы по минимуму затрагивать штампованные стальные панели. У автомобилей совпадают все кузовные элементы, за исключением бамперов и крышки багажника.







Honda Integra
Длина *Honda Integra* — 4689 миллиметров (мм), ширина — 1802 мм, высота — 1415 мм, колёсная база — 2735 мм.
Под капотом — 1,5-литровый турбодвижок L15B7 мощностью 182 лошадиные силы (240 Нм) в паре с вариатором или МКПП. Привод — передний.







Honda Integra

Новый седан* Honda Integra* будет выпускать совместное предприятие *Guangqi Honda*, цены пока не сообщаются.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Mazda 6 нового поколения представят в первой половине 2022 года​













Премьера Mazda 6 нового поколения состоится не позднее конца первой половины 2022 года. Об этом со ссылкой на собственные источники пишет японское издание Spyder7. Предполагается, что в дизайне новинки часть решений будет позаимствована у концепта Mazda Vision Coupe, который был представлен на автосалоне в Токио ещё в 2017 году.







концепт Mazda Vision Coupe







Японский автопроизводитель представил актуальную *Mazda 6* третьего поколения почти десять лет назад — в 2012 году. В основу этой модели лёг концепт *Mazda Takeri*, который показали в конце 2011 года. За это время автомобиль пережил два серьёзных рестайлинга — в 2015 и 2018 годах. Сейчас компания активно работает над созданием *Mazda 6* нового поколения, однако официальных подробностей о будущей новинке по-прежнему нет.

Однако согласно свежим данным, презентация новинки пройдёт в первой половине 2022 года. Предполагается, что со сменой поколений модель переедет на новую заднеприводную платформу, которая предусматривает использование как классических двигателей внутреннего сгорания, так и электрифицированных агрегатов. Это же шасси применят и на новом *CX-5*, премьера которого состоится ближе к концу 2022 или в начале 2023 года. Кроме того, ожидается, что у новой *Mazda 6* будут иные пропорции (по сравнению с актуальной версией), пишет speedm

По предварительным данным, в моторную гамму новинки войдут новые 3,0-литровые рядные бензиновые и дизельные «шестерки», работающие в том числе по схеме «умеренный гибрид» — в качестве вспомогательного агрегата будет действовать стартер-генератор на базе 48-вольтовой бортовой системы. Не исключено, что у модели будет ещё модификация подключаемого гибрида, а также позже может появиться и полностью электрический вариант.

Тарантас ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Новый Chevrolet Corvette появился на европейском рынке​






Представленный еще 2 года назад Chevrolet Corvette Stingray восьмой генерации добрался до Европы: буквально на днях первым покупателям здесь будут переданы автомобили в приветственной версии Launch Edition. При этом одновременно открыт прием заказов на Corvette в «обычных» исполнениях и названы технические характеристики.








Chevrolet Corvette

Отметим, что на сегодняшний день *Corvette* — это единственная модель компании *Chevrolet* на европейском рынке, причем реализацией новинки занимаются дилеры бренда *Cadillac*. А в новом поколении *Corvette* впервые за историю обзавелся заводской модификацией с правым рулем, так что на территории Великобритании он теперь станет полноценно «своим», хотя автомобили прежних поколений здесь продавали с левым расположением рулевого колеса.






Chevrolet Corvette

На европейском рынке предложены как базовое купе *Chevrolet Corvette* со съемной панелью крыши, так и родстер, оснащённый складным верхом. Стандартное оснащение модели включает в себя пакеты* 2LT* и *Z51*, которые на территории США предлагаются за доплату. Набор *2LT* предусматривает следующие атрибуты: подогрев и вентиляцию кресел, навигатор, аудиоблок *Bose*, проекционный экран, а также бортовую телематику. При этом пакет* Z51* добавляет спортивности машине: амортизаторы с регулируемой жесткостью, усиленная тормозная система *Brembo*, электронноуправляемая блокировка дифференциала, а также спортивная выпускная система, аэродинамический обвес и покрышки *Michelin Pilot Sport 4S*.







Chevrolet Corvette

Атмосферный мотор *V8* рабочим объемом 6,2 литра адаптирован под экологические нормы *Euro-6d* и укомплектован фильтром твердых частиц. Поэтому и мощность у него снижена: 482 л.с. и 613 Нм крутящего момента, тогда как Corvette с пакетом *Z51* для США выдает 502 л.с. и 637 Нм крутящего момента. И все же суперкар с 8-ступенчатым преселективным «роботом» может разогнаться до первой «сотни» за 3,5 секунды, а максимальная скорость достигает 296 км/ч.







Chevrolet Corvette

В Германии новый *Chevrolet Corvette* стоит от 86 тыс. 900 евро, а за родстер нужно отдать минимум 93 тыс. 400 евро. Машины в версии* Launch Edition* еще дороже: от 99 тыс. евро. К примеру, в США за базовый *Corvette* просят 62 тыс. 200 долларов, а купе с пакетами* 2LT* и *Z51* обойдется в 75 тыс. 840 долларов. И все же среднемоторный *Corvette* в Европе оказался дешевле, чем модель *Porsche 911*, которая даже в начальной версии оценивается в 108 тыс. евро.
Ранее издание* Тарантас Ньюс* сообщало о том, что эксперты назвали три минуса и один плюс нового кроссовера *Chevrolet Trailblazer*.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Ателье Mansory представило свою версию Audi RS 7​






Известная тюнинг-компания Mansory показала свой проект доработки спортивного лифтбека Audi RS 7.





Фото: Mansory
Для фирменного 4,0-литрового мотора V8 от компании *Audi* тюнеры *Mansory* разработали альтернативную систему наддува, спортивные фильтры, а также высокопроизводительную выхлопную систему и альтернативный блок управления силовым агрегатом. Применяя все указанные компоненты вместе, компания *Mansory* увеличивает отдачу двигателя со штатных 600 л.с. и 800 Нм крутящего момента до 780 л.с. и 1000 Нм крутящего момента. До первой «сотни» модернизированный *Audi RS 7* способен ускориться всего за 3 секунды.







Фото: Mansory
Экстерьер лифтбека *Audi RS 7 *ателье дорабатывает за счёт иных бамперов с агрессивным оформлением воздухозаборников, диффузора, накладок на пороги, а также боковые зеркала. Часть изменений оформлена с применением ярко-синих акцентов: они появились, например, на сплиттере, порогах и зеркалах, а также новых дисках на 22 дюйма с синими же тормозными суппортами и шинами размерностью 305/25.







Фото: Mansory
Интерьер *Audi RS 7* отделали дорогой кожей также преимущественно синего оттенка с белой прострочкой: она сочетается с элементами из тиснёной чёрной кожи и углеволокна. Ателье особо отмечает, что компоненты из карбона изготавливаются в собственной мастерской *Mansory*, а кожу для отделки салона поставляет собственное предприятие. Цена доработок *Audi RS 7* не называется.

AUDIAUDI RS 7


----------



## Candellmans

Американские блогеры сравнили российскую УАЗ «Буханку» с внедорожником Jeep Wrangler​






Американский Ютуб-канал «The Fast Lane Truck» опубликовал сравнительный тест-драйв двух автомобилей - УАЗ «Буханка» и Jeep Wrangler. Легендарный полноприводный фургон из России не оставил равнодушными ни блогеров, ни зрителей.








Стоит сразу отметить, что машинам не пришлось съезжать на тяжелое бездорожье — авторы видео во время поездки по грунтовой дороге уделили внимание техническим особенностям автомобилей и инженерным решениям, которые там были применены.







Подводя итоги тест-драйва, один из блогеров отметил, что «УАЗ „Буханка“ сделана для работы, а не для комфорта». При этом автор обратил внимание на утилитарный подход при разработке российской модели.







В комментариях под видеороликом тоже не осталось равнодушных. «Я большой поклонник Jeep, но этот фургон потрясающий. Я бы поехал на нем», — отметил один зритель. «Честно говоря, я бы взял фургон, даже если бы они стоили столько же, хотя фанат «Джипов», сказал второй зритель.







Еще один комментатор отметил: «Мне тоже очень нравится эта Буханка. Это похоже на детский КАМА3». «УАЗ похож на злой русский тостер», — признался еще один зритель.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Джип хорош, 1- рама что уеличивает жёсткость кузова,2-не гниёт


----------



## Candellmans

Бронированный Rolls-Royce Cullinan выставили на продажу за 69 млн рублей​Компания Klassen, которая специализуруется на выпуске бронированных версий люксовых авто, представила доработанную модификацию Rolls-Royce Cullinan. Машину выставили на продажу за 833 тыс. евро (примерно 69 млн рублей по текущему курсу), пишет Autonews.






Источник: klassen.vip

Так, *Rolls-Royce Cullinan* получил круговую защиту кузова, многослойные пуленепробиваемые стекла, бронированные двери с усиленными петлями, перенастроенную подвеску, новые тормозные механизмы и колеса с шинами run-flat.







Источник: klassen.vip

Также машину укомплектовали дополнительной защитой электронного блока управления агрегатом, проблесковыми маячками, сиреной, системой громкой связи и аварийной функцией пожаротушения.







Источник: klassen.vip

В оснащении бронированного *Rolls-Royce Cullinan* — отделка салона кожей, дополнительные экраны системы мультимедиа, а также знаменитое «звёздное небо».







Источник: klassen.vip

Под капотом *Rolls-Royce Cullinan* — 6,75-литровый движок V12 с двумя турбинами мощностью 571 лошадиную силу (850 Нм) в паре с 8-ступенчатой АКПП ZF. Максимальная скорость — 250 км/ч.







Источник: klassen.vip

Ценник бронированного *Rolls-Royce Cullinan* — 833 тыс. евро (примерно 69 млн рублей по текущему курсу).





Источник: klassen.vip


----------



## Candellmans

Купе и родстеры Mercedes-AMG GT снимут с производства в декабре 2021 года​






Как пишет испанский журнал Motor.es, выпуск суперкаров Mercedes-AMG GT в версиях купе и родстер завершат в декабре текущего года. При этом пустующую нишу в модельном ряду производителя займёт новый кабриолет Mercedes-Benz SL.








Mercedes-AMG GT
Источник отмечает, что приём заказов на *AMG GT* в двухдверных кузовах уже завершён: до конца этого года *Mercedes-Benz* будет заниматься сборкой уже заказанных машин. При этом выпуск четырёхдверного купе *AMG GT* продолжится в прежних объёмах.







Mercedes-AMG GT
Место в модельном ряду производителя после ухода *AMG GT* в двухдверных кузовах займет *Mercedes-Benz SL* нового поколения, премьера которого намечена на осень этого года. Однако, пока фотошпионам попадалась новинка исключительно в кузове кабриолет, так что на данный момент замена *AMG GT* на *SL* выглядит не совсем равнозначной. Отсюда можно предположить, что в будущем у *SL* может появиться и закрытый вариант.








Mercedes-AMG GT
Источник предполагает, что *SL* лишь временно будет замещать *AMG GT*, так как второе поколение суперкара появится уже в 2023 году.

Ранее портал tarantas.news показал первую фотографию кабриолета *Mercedes-Benz SL* нового поколения.
MERCEDES-BENZMERCEDES-AMGMERCEDES-


----------



## Candellmans

AC Ace RS станет последней бензиновой моделью марки​






Поставки машин AC Ace RS начнутся на рынке Великобритании летом следующего года.





AC Ace RS

Небольшая, но легендарная британская компания *AC Cars* уже начала переходить на электрокары. Минувшим летом начался выпуск первой батарейной модели — *AC Cobra Series 1 electric*. При этом классические бензиновые модели марки *AC* скоро станут историей. Точного срока остановки производства компания пока не сообщает, но зато уже представила подобную «последнюю модель».





AC Ace RS

Прощальный родстер *AC Ace RS* символизирует собой замыкание цикла развития всей линейки *Ace/Cobra*. Ведь именно из модели *AC Ace* полвека назад и была разработана оригинальная *Cobra*, которая получила расширенный кузов, а также американский мотор V8. Финальная модель *Ace RS* выполнена по образцу ранних родстеров 1953 года выпуска: с узким кузовом, традиционной решеткой радиатора, спицованными колесными дисками и присущей тем автомобилям деталировкой.







AC Ace RS

Под капотом машины находится рядный четырехцилиндровый турбоагрегат *Ford EcoBoost* 2.3, форсированный до 350 л.с. и 440 Нм крутящего момента. Такой мотор появился у *Cobra* в прошлом году. Новый *AC Ace RS* снаряженной массой всего 1 тыс. кг может разогнаться до 100 км/ч за 5,8 секунды. Никаких средств безопасности и электронных систем у новинки нет, отсутствует даже складная крыша. Стоимость* AC Ace RS* составляет 89 тыс. 500 фунтов стерлингов. Поставки товарных машин на рынок Великобритании начнутся летом следующего года.

ACAC ACE RS


----------



## Candellmans

Прощальный родстер *AC Ace RS* символизирует собой замыкание цикла развития всей линейки *Ace/Cobra*. Ведь именно из модели *AC Ace* полвека назад и была разработана оригинальная *Cobra*, которая получила расширенный кузов, а также американский мотор V8. Финальная модель *Ace RS*выполнена по образцу ранних родстеров 1953 года выпуска: с узким кузовом, традиционной решеткой радиатора, спицованными колесными дисками и присущей тем автомобилям деталировкой.AAce RS
Под капотом машины находится рядный четырехцилиндровый турбоагрегат *Ford EcoBoost* 2.3, форсированный до 350 л.с. и 440 Нм крутящего момента. Такой мотор появился у *Cobra* в прошлом году. Новый *AC Ace RS* снаряженной массой всего 1 тыс. кг может разогнаться до 100 км/ч за 5,8 секунды. Никаких средств безопасности и электронных систем у новинки нет, отсутствует даже складная крыша. Стоимость* AC Ace RS* составляет 89 тыс. 500 фунтов стерлингов. Поставки товарных машин на рынок Великобритании начнутся летом следующего года.
ACAC ACE RS


----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Так то оно да. Но хотелось бы и от Бимера с Аудихой увидеть подобное.


А еще и Mersedes


----------



## Candellmans

Компания Alfa Romeo представила юбилейную версию кроссовера Stelvio GT Junior​






Автопроизводитель выпустил спецверсию кроссовера Stelvio посвященную купе GT Junior.








Alfa Romeo Stelvio GT Junior

*Alfa Romeo Stelvio GT Junior* построен на основе «оспортивленной» версии *Veloce*. Новинка может похвастать окраской кузова цветом охры, ведь именно такой оттенок был в палитре оригинального купе *GT Junior*. Также на передней панели можно заметить вышитый силуэт классического купе и логотипы *Alfa Romeo* на передних подголовниках. Модификация *Stelvio GT Junior* может похвастать рядом опций, который предлагаются для комплектации *Veloce* лишь за дополнительную плату: например, электропривод пятой двери и колеса диаметром 21 дюйм.







Alfa Romeo Stelvio GT Junior

Новый *Alfa Romeo Stelvio GT Junior* предлагается исключительно с турбодизельной силовой установкой объемом 2,1 литра мощностью 210 л.с. в сочетании с 8-ступенчатой АКПП. В Италии новинка предлагается за 72 750 евро, что на 6550 евро больше стоимости стандартного *Veloce*. К сожалению, тираж спецсерии автопроизводитель не обозначил.







Alfa Romeo Stelvio GT Junior

Стоит отметить, что классическое купе *Alfa Romeo GT 1300 Junior* стало самым массовым в семействе *GT*. С 1965 по 1977 год было выпущено свыше 91 тыс. автомобилей, оборудованных двигателями объемом 1,3 литра мощностью 90 л.с.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

«Заряженный» седан: Mercedes-AMG S 63 e попался на дорожных тестах​14.10.2021 





Ожидается, что немецкая марка представит свою новинку в конце текущего года, а до дилеров машины доберутся в 2022-ом.

В течение последних лет продажи машин бренда Mercedes-Benz на старосветском рынке остаются сравнительно устойчивыми, только «ковидный» 2020-ый выбивается из списка заметным «минусом». По итогам прошлого года дилеры реализовали 749 162 автомобиля, этот результат на 17,4% меньше, чем в 2019-ом. В текущем году у немецкой марки снова положительная динамика: в течение первых восьми месяцев клиенты купили 447 378 машин (на 3,4% больше, чем за январь-август прошлого года).






На фото: Mercedes-AMG S 63 e

Во время кризисного прошлого года довольно ощутимо снизились показатели у Mercedes-Benz S-Class, в 2020-ом дилеры реализовали 6239 машин (на 41% меньше, чем годом ранее). Этот спад вполне вероятно можно объяснить сменой генерации модели: новые автомобили (серии W223) добрались до дилеров только в конце прошлого года. В 2021-ом продажи «эски» резко направились вверх: за январь-август модель разошлась тиражом 7704 единицы (почти на 81% больше, чем за первые восемь месяцев 2020 года).







В скором времени немецкий производитель планирует расширить линейку S-Class: её пополнит «заряженный» седан Mercedes-AMG S 63 e. На данный момент проект разработки этой «горячей» новинки находится на завершающей стадии. Прототип «четырёхдверки» сейчас проходит дорожные испытания в южной части Европы: один из «образцов» проехался на камеру, снимки попали к нам от испанского издания motor.es.







Судя по снимкам, на автомобиле осталось очень мало маскировки: с помощью плёнки не полностью «спрятана» лишь передняя часть, а также задний бампер с диффузором. Однако отлично видно и решётку радиатора, традиционную для моделей Mercedes-AMG, узнаваемую головную оптику, воздухозаборники, интегрированные в передний бампер, а со стороны кормы – четыре патрубка выхлопной системы (по два с каждой стороны).







Предполагается, что Mercedes-AMG S 63 e станет неким компромиссом между требованиями европейских властей, которые настаивают на переходе всех автопроизводителей на электротранспорт, и спросом поклонников модели, не желающих расставаться с моделями с двигателями внутреннего сгорания.







Автомобиль будет подзаряжаемым гибридом. Вероятно, это окажется силовая установка с технологией AMG E Performance, знакомая по недавно представленному Mercedes-AMG GT 63 SE Performance. В её основе находится 4,0-литровый бензиновый «битурбомотор» V8, который работает в тандеме с электродвигателем, который расположат на задней оси. Предполагается, что совокупная отдача системы у Mercedes-AMG S 63 e составит примерно 700 л.с. Такую «эску», скорее всего, оснастят литий-ионной батареей ёмкостью 20 кВт*ч, запас хода чисто на электротяге пока не сообщается.
По предварительным данным, немецкая марка представит свою новинку в конце текущего года, а до дилеров машины доберутся в 2022-ом. Сейчас ценник актуального седана Mercedes-Benz S-Class на домашнем рынке стартует с отметки 97 806 евро, что эквивалентно примерно 8,1 млн рублей по текущему курсу.

Колёса.ру


----------



## Candellmans

В Дакаре 2022 года примет участие ещё одна «Нива»​






В классическом зачёте легендарного ралли Дакар 2022 года на внедорожнике Lada Niva выступит экипаж из Франции






Фото: Lada Niva Documentary в социальной сети «Вконтакте»

Как пишет сообщество Lada Niva Documentary в социальной сети «Вконтакте», тем самым Роман Грабоуски планирует сделать то, чего не удалось его отцу, который принимал участие в ралли-марафоне в 1980-х годах, и именно на внедорожнике *Lada Niva*, но так и не добрался до финиша гонки.
Год выпуска «боевого» внедорожника не сообщается, но утверждается, что он станет самым возрастным из всех моделей Niva следующего сезона. Команда Романа и Констанции получила наименование *191 Classic Rally Team*: в честь бортового номера модели* Lada Niva* отца Романа. Подготовкой машины занимается компания* Tout le Niva*, основной профиль деятельности которой — это поставка во Францию деталей для российских внедорожников.





Фото: Lada Niva Documentary в социальной сети «Вконтакте»
По данным сообщества, такой внедорожник получил амортизаторы *Koni* в подвеске, каркас безопасности, внедорожные шины *BF Goodrich*, а также ковшеобразные кресла в салоне. Силовой агрегат остался штатным, но 4-ступенчатую МКПП заменили на 5-диапазонную коробку передач.
Ранее* Тарантас Ньюс* писал, что *АвтоВАЗ* впервые показал внедорожник *Lada Niva* нового поколения на видео.

Lada Niva Documentary


----------



## Candellmans

Рыжухина,ага


----------



## Candellmans

Автоэксперты составили спорный рейтинг «самых американских» автомобилей​






Специалисты составили список американских автомобилей с самым высоким уровнем локализации.








Ford Mustang

Школа бизнеса Когода при Американском университете в Вашингтоне опубликовала список американских автомобилей с самым высоким уровнем локализации. 

Экспертная комиссия учитывает производственные показатели и происхождение отдельных компонентов, а также американский вклад в разработку автомобилей и даже расположение штаб-квартиры компании. За каждый отдельный пункт автопроизводители получают 
определенное количество баллов.




Ford Ranger

Выяснилось, что самым большим уровнем локализации может похватать 5,0-литровый *Ford Mustang GT* оснащенный механической коробкой передач. 

Степень локализации модели составляет 77%, а итоговая оценка — 88,5 балла. Модификация с АКПП и версии, оснащенные турбированным двигателем *EcoBoost*, локализованы лишь на 51% и 75,5 балла соответственно. Но данный результат выглядит несколько необычно, ведь десятиступенчатые коробки передач модели 10R80, которые были разработаны концерном *GM* в сотрудничестве с *Ford* выпускаются в США.







Chevrolet Corvette Stingray

В 2020 году лидером рейтинга был пикап *Ford Ranger* со степенью локализации 70%, но теперь этот параметр разом сокращен до 45%. В конечном итоге модель сразу сместилась на шестнадцатое место рейтинга.







Tesla Model 3
Второе место в рейтинге 2021 года досталось среднемоторному *Chevrolet Corvette Stingray* (72% локализации и 86 баллов), а на третьем месте — электрокару *Tesla Model 3* (65% и 82,5 балла). Самыми локализованными автомобилями неамериканских брендов стали четыре модели *Honda*: кроссоверы *Pilot* и *Passport*, минивэн *Odyssey* и пикап *Ridgeline*, которые получили по 70% и 76 баллов соответственно.







Honda Pilot

Самыми большими показателями по локализации в рейтинге стала компания *Tesla* (81%), а лишь после располагаются *Ford* и *GM* с показателями «более 70%». 
Напомним, что ранее издание Тарантас Ньюс сообщало, что в *Ford* не исключили возможность возобновления производства легковых автомобилей в России.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Porsche готовит преемника 718 Cayman, который перейдёт на электротягу: первое изображение​15.1О.21





Ожидается, что презентация «зелёной» новинки немецкого бренда пройдёт в середине 2024 года. Вероятно, у автомобиля будут модификации как с задним, так и с полным приводом.

Дела у бренда Porsche на старосветском рынке в целом идут неплохо. По итогам «ковидного» 2020 года дилеры бренда реализовали 73 840 автомобилей, что всего на 5,4% меньше, чем годом ранее. В текущем году у бренда снова наблюдается прирост – за первые восемь месяцев (более свежих данных пока нет) европейцы купили 47 295 машин, что на 4,1% больше, чем за январь-август 2020-го.







На фото: актуальный Porsche 718 Cayman

У модели Porsche 718 Cayman / Boxter показатели в Европе постепенно снижаются. За прошлый год модель разошлась тиражом в 6663 экземпляра, что на 10% меньше, чем в 2019-ом. В нынешнем году у спорткара по-прежнему фиксируется «минус»: за январь-август было реализовано 4068 машин, что на 11% меньше, по сравнению с показателем за первые восемь месяцев 2020-го.







Сейчас компания Porsche (марка входит в состав немецкого концерна Volkswagen) продолжает работу над преемником модели 718. Как сообщает испанское издание motor.es, у новинки будет полностью электрическая «начинка». Ожидается, что презентация «зелёного» спорткара пройдёт в середине 2024 года.





Рендер преемника Porsche 718 Cayman

Официальной информации о том, как будет выглядеть преемник 718 Cayman, пока, конечно же, нет. Поэтому художники могут предложить собственное видение экстерьера будущего спорткара. Своим вариантом внешности новинки поделился дизайнер motor.es. Предполагается, что на оформление разрабатываемого автомобиля окажет влияние концепт Porsche Mission R, представленный в сентябре 2021-го.







На фото: концепт Porsche Mission R

Ожидается, что преемник спорткара сохранит компактные размеры. Новый автомобиль окажется на несколько миллиметров шире и длиннее, кроме того, меньше станет высота. Отметим, у актуальной версии длина равна 4379 мм (расстояние между осями – 2475 мм), ширина – 1801 мм, а высота – 1295 мм. Предполагается, что электромобиль оформят в стиле, продвигаемом с помощью Taycan. Не исключено, что оптику сведут к лаконичным тонким полосам светодиодов.






В компании пока делились и сведениями о «технике». По предварительным данным, в основу будущей модели не ляжет ни платформа J1, на которой базируется Taycan, ни новая «тележка» PPE, в которую производитель инвестировал немало средств. 

Вероятно, информация об основе новинки появится позже. Ожидается, что у 718 Cayman следующего поколения, будут версии с одним либо с двумя электромоторами, то есть привод будет задний или полный. Предположительно максимальная мощность силовой установки нового электрокара составит 500 л.с.

Тем временем стало известно о том, что Porsche Taycan обогнал по продажам культовую модель 911. В целом для электромобилей это стало яркой и знаковой победой, хотя стоит учитывать, что у этих моделей всё-таки разная целевая аудитория.

Авто-Мото.ру


----------



## Candellmans

Названы самые популярные марки и модели автомобилей в TikTok​






Эксперты Uswitch.com составили рейтинг наиболее просматриваемых в TikTok автомобильных марок и моделей.







Так, первые три места по брендам заняли *BMW* (17,6 млрд просмотров), *Mercedes-Benz* (9,1 млрд просмотров) и *Lamborghini* (8,3 млрд просмотров).







В 10-ку наиболее популярных брендов вошли: *Tesla, Audi, Ford, Honda, KTM, Ferrari, Jeep*.







Самой популярной моделью авто стал *Ford Mustang* (3,9 млрд просмотров). Далее идёт *Nissan GTR* (2,8 млрд просмотров). Третье место — *Toyota Supra* (2,8 млрд просмотров).

Также в ТОП-10 самых популярных моделей авто в TikTok попали: *Chevrolet Camaro, Range Rover, Honda Civic, Lamborghini Huracan, Subaru WRX, Lamborghini Aventador, Tesla Model 3*.






Напомним, что ранее была названа пятерка лучших автомобилей из фильма «Форсаж».

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Вездеход «Стрела»: что в нём от Газели?​ Видео: подробный обзор российского ответа «Хаммеру» — новейшего внедорожника «Стрела»
Гвоздём программы российского форума «Армия-2021», который прошел в конце лета, стал прототип внедорожника «Стрела», разработанный конструкторским бюро молодежи при МГТУ имени Баумана (они же спроектировали родстер «Крым»). Машина пользовалась таким спросом, что её даже немного разобрали на запчасти! Нет, это не шутка!







Пока «Стрела» носит статус прототипа, но у авторов проекта есть серьезные намерения сделать внедорожник серийным. На это непрозрачно намекает проектная документация, в которой значатся целых пять различных модификаций модели, а также вполне земная, проверенная временем и 95 процентами российских маршрутчиков и водителей-экспедиторов агрегатная база — её позаимствовали у «Газели»! Предлагаем рассмотреть вездеход во всех подробностях в нашем новом видео.






Однако внутри «Стрелы» инстинктивное желание передать за проезд вряд ли возникнет. Интерьер щедро (местами даже чрезмерно) упакован в алькантару, имеется более-менее современная мультимедийная система, для задних пассажиров предусмотрены кресла с регулировками и даже USB-разъемы в отделке кузовных стоек! Ну что, есть такое на 605-м маршруте, а?!

Так и с кем же будет конкурировать «Стрела» от создателей родстера Крым, когда доберется до серийного производства? Ну, например, с уазовским Патриотом. Ведь цены, по планам создателей, должны уложиться в разумные рамки (хотя какие рамки будут считаться разумными к выходу серийной «Стрелы», никто предсказать не возьмется). А чем черт не шутит, может и на аудиторию Toyota Land Cruiser Prado замахнуться получится. По крайней мере на ту ее часть, для которой внедорожник умеет чуть больше, чем просто припарковаться на тротуаре.

Motor
https://www.youtube.com/user/M0T0RRU


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

В ГИБДД напомнили, когда следует менять летнюю резину на зимнюю​







Камчатская Госавтоинспекция на своём официальном портале напомнила, когда следует менять летние покрышки на зимние.








Ориентироваться на первый снег или гололёд ненадёжно, ведь климат на Камчатке переменчив. Стоит посмотреть на градусник — если он показывает температуру +5 - +7 °C, это свидетельствует о необходимости переобуть свой автомобиль. Оставаться на летних покрышках небезопасно: при такой температуре воздуха резина становится жёсткой и теряет сцепление с дорогой.







Езда зимой на летних покрышках может привести к потере контроля над управлением транспортным средством и возникновению ДТП. Потерять управление авто очень просто, а остановить его будет ещё сложнее. Длина тормозного пути на дороге, которая покрыта снегом, на начальной скорости 50 километров в час для зимней резины — 31–35 метров, на летней при тех же условиях — 62 метра. В гололёд эти показатели вырастают на 10–15 процентов.






Ранее портал tarantas.news сообщал, что аналитики выяснили, сколько автовладельцев в России в действительности используют правильные шины по сезону.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Candellmans написал(а):


> В ГИБДД напомнили, когда следует менять летнюю резину на зимнюю​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Камчатская Госавтоинспекция на своём официальном портале напомнила, когда следует менять летние покрышки на зимние.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ориентироваться на первый снег или гололёд ненадёжно, ведь климат на Камчатке переменчив. Стоит посмотреть на градусник — если он показывает температуру +5 - +7 °C, это свидетельствует о необходимости переобуть свой автомобиль. Оставаться на летних покрышках небезопасно: при такой температуре воздуха резина становится жёсткой и теряет сцепление с дорогой.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Езда зимой на летних покрышках может привести к потере контроля над управлением транспортным средством и возникновению ДТП. Потерять управление авто очень просто, а остановить его будет ещё сложнее. Длина тормозного пути на дороге, которая покрыта снегом, на начальной скорости 50 километров в час для зимней резины — 31–35 метров, на летней при тех же условиях — 62 метра. В гололёд эти показатели вырастают на 10–15 процентов.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ранее портал tarantas.news сообщал, что аналитики выяснили, сколько автовладельцев в России в действительности используют правильные шины по сезону.
> 
> Тарантас Ньюс


*Что то перед зимой никто не глянул*


----------



## Candellmans

Один из 507 существующих седанов Alpina B10 BiTurbo выставлен на продажу​





На онлайн-площадке Bring a Trailer проходят торги за седан Alpina B10 BiTurbo 1990 года производства. Это одна из 507 четырёхдверок в кузове E34, выпущенных знаменитым ателье.







Фото: Bring a Trailer

За 37-й по счёту седан *Alpina B10 BiTurbo* из собранных предлагают всего 25,5 тыс. долларов (1,8 млн рублей), при этом торги завершатся через несколько часов. Невысокая стоимость может быть связана с большим пробегом автомобиля: он превышает 245 тыс. км.







Фото: Bring a Trailer

Седан *Alpina B10 BiTurbo* отличается от обычной *BMW 5-Series* доработанным двигателем: рядной «шестёркой» рабочим объёмом 3,4 литра с двумя турбокомпрессорами *Garrett T25* и возможностью регулировки давления наддува. Кроме этого, силовой агрегат оснастили облегчёнными поршнями, иной головкой блока и рядом других модернизаций. В результате мотор развивает 355 л.с. Работает двигатель с 5-ступенчатой МКПП, ряд деталей которой в 2013 году заменили новыми. Блок наддува силовой установки был отремонтирован на пробеге 237 тыс. км.





Фото: Bring a Trailer

В подвеске седана* Alpina B10 BiTurbo* использованы амортизаторы *Bilstein*, а также альтернативные пружины и стабилизаторы поперечной устойчивости. Задняя ось модели снабжена технологией автоматического выравнивания.





Фото: Bring a Trailer
Внешние отличия *Alpina B10 BiTurbo* состоят в специальном аэродинамическом комплекте с антикрылом, особой графике на кузове, а также в 17-дюймовых колёсных дисках* Alpina*. В салоне машины установлены спортивные сиденья с кожаной отделкой. Кроме этого, седан может похвастаться потолком из алькантары и деревянными элементами, электростеклоподъёмниками, 2-зонным климат-контролем, а также кассетной стереосистемой.

Ранее *Тарантас Ньюс* писал, что на торги выставили редкий седан *Alpina B12* 1998 года выпуска.
Красота.Огонь.


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Лиса рулит


----------



## Candellmans

Лиса то может и порулит


----------



## Candellmans

Эксперты журнала «За рулём» рассказали, сколько можно проехать на спущенном колесе.







1. *В багажнике имеется насос* (*а запаски нет*). Качайте шину до 3 атмосфер и трогайтесь. Через 3–5 минут пути остановитесь и проверьте, как сильно упало давление. Примерно при единичке снова качайте. И так пока не доедите до нужного места.





2. *Нечем подкачать*. На скорости 40 километров в час по ровному асфальту на полностью спущенном колесе можно безболезненно проехать около 2 километров. Причём, скорее всего, шину после этого удастся накачать и эксплуатировать дальше.





3. *Колесо* *спустило в движении*. Лишние 10 метров погоды не сделают. Ведь непонятно, сколько вы уже проехали на «пустом» колесе. Не останавливайтесь посередине дороги. Плавно сверните к обочине, а если в пределах видимости есть боковая площадка, медленно дотяните до неё.
4. *Колесо спустило резко*. К примеру, произошёл пробой боковины. Терять уже нечего — реанимировать шину для дальнейшей эксплуатации не получится. Зато можно на скорости 40 километров в час протянуть с несколько километров до шиномонтажа. Будьте внимательны: ближе к 15 километров пробега шина начнёт дымиться, хрустеть и разваливаться. «Обломки» могут повредить фартук, локер или пластик бампера. Лучше до такого не доводить.





Напомним, что ранее автоэксперт Рязанов напомнил автомобилистам в РФ о важных процедурах для подготовки машины к холодам.


----------



## Candellmans

Внедорожник Toyota Fortuner подорожал в РФ и получил новую комплектацию​






Toyota Fortuner получил в России новые цены и новую комплектацию Black Onyx.







Новые цены на *Toyota Fortuner* теперь выглядят так:
Комплектация *Standart* — 2 млн 976 тыс. рублей.
*Comfort* — 3 млн 364 тыс. рублей.
*Elegance* — 3 млн 681 тыс. рублей.
*Prestige *— 3 млн 920 тыс. рублей.
*Black Onyx* (черный декор и максимальное оснащение) — 4 млн 69 тыс. рублей.







Моторная гамма *Toyota Fortuner* для рынка РФ — 2,7-литровый 166-сильный бензиновый атмосферный агрегат в паре с 5-ступенчатой МКПП или 6-ступенчатой АКПП, 2,8-литровый дизельный движок мощностью 200 лошадиных сил в паре с 6-ступенчатой АКПП.







Во всех комплектациях *Fortuner* оснащается подключаемым полным приводом с функцией отключения переднего дифференциала (ADD).







Ранее портал tarantas.news сообщал, что новый внедорожник *Toyota Land Cruiser 300* подорожал впервые после дебюта в России.

Ну и кому он уперся дороже 300.000 чтота я не вкурил?


----------



## Candellmans

Candellmans написал(а):


> Внедорожник Toyota Fortuner подорожал в РФ и получил новую комплектацию​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toyota Fortuner получил в России новые цены и новую комплектацию Black Onyx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Новые цены на *Toyota Fortuner* теперь выглядят так:
> Комплектация *Standart* — 2 млн 976 тыс. рублей.
> *Comfort* — 3 млн 364 тыс. рублей.
> *Elegance* — 3 млн 681 тыс. рублей.
> *Prestige *— 3 млн 920 тыс. рублей.
> *Black Onyx* (черный декор и максимальное оснащение) — 4 млн 69 тыс. рублей.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Моторная гамма *Toyota Fortuner* для рынка РФ — 2,7-литровый 166-сильный бензиновый атмосферный агрегат в паре с 5-ступенчатой МКПП или 6-ступенчатой АКПП, 2,8-литровый дизельный движок мощностью 200 лошадиных сил в паре с 6-ступенчатой АКПП.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Во всех комплектациях *Fortuner* оснащается подключаемым полным приводом с функцией отключения переднего дифференциала (ADD).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ранее портал tarantas.news сообщал, что новый внедорожник *Toyota Land Cruiser 300* подорожал впервые после дебюта в России.
> 
> Ну и кому он уперся дороже 300.000 чтота я не вкурил?


Обьясните,может не понял чего


----------



## Candellmans

Появились первые рендерные изображения удлиненной версии внедорожника Toyota Land Cruiser 300​






Новое поколение внедорожника Land Cruiser – одна из самых интересных новинок 2021 года как на рынке России, там и на мировом рынке. Автомобиль выпускается в единственном варианте кузова. Независимые дизайнеры портала Колёса.ру решили представить, как мог бы выглядеть длиннобазный Toyota Land Cruiser 300.








Рендер удлиненной версии внедорожника Toyota Land Cruiser 300

Премьера *Land Cruiser 300* состоялась летом этого года. Внедорожник пришёл на смену 200-й модели, которая успела стать долгожителем, так как она выпускалась практически 14 лет — её премьера состоялась в 2007 году.







Рендер удлиненной версии внедорожника Toyota Land Cruiser 300

Представленный на рендерах внедорожник имеет существенно увеличенную колёсную базу, а также более длинный задний свес. Это сделало его удобнее для пассажиров (расширился проем, стало больше места для ног) и заметно увеличило багажник, объем которого и так составляет внушительные 2052 литра.







Toyota Land Cruiser 300

Помимо этого, внешне длиннобазный вариант внедорожника отличается за счёт оформления стоек С (расположенных за задними дверьми) и изменённой формы задних боковых окон. Также внедорожник получит обновлённые задние фонари со светодиодной перемычкой между ними, проходящей через логотип марки.







Toyota Land Cruiser 300

По технической части длиннобазный внедорожник, скорее всего, полностью повторял бы стандартную версию. Его могли бы построить на той же модульной платформе *GA-F* с рамной конструкцией и оснастить той же гаммой моторов: 3,5-литровым бензиновым турбоагрегатом мощностью 415 л.с. и 299-сильным дизелем объемом 3,3 литра.







Toyota Land Cruiser 300

На данный момент в России официальные цены на новый *Land Cruiser* начинаются от 5 776 000 рублей (3,3-литровый дизель мощностью 299 л.с., комплектация Стандарт). Базовый бензиновый 415-сильный вариант обойдётся от 5 883 000 рублей. Самая дорогая модификация с этим двигателем в комплектации *70th Anniversary* оценивается минимум в 7 885 000 рублей. Все варианты оснащены полным приводом и 10-ступенчатой автоматической коробкой передач.

Ранее портал tarantas.news писал, что с 1 сентября официальные дилеры марки *Toyota* в России начинают прием заказов на специальную серию *Toyota Land Cruiser 300 GR SPORT*. Стоимость новинки начинается от 7 620 000 рублей.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Компания Lamborghini завершила продажи суперкара Aventador​







*Lamborghini завершила продажи суперкара Aventador.*







Lamborghini Aventador LP780-4 Ultimae

Этот итальянский суперкар, получивший название в честь испанского боевого быка, существует уже почти 10 лет и продавался во многих конфигурациях, — *Aventador S*, *Aventador SVJ* и *Aventador Ultimae*. Ultimae официально является последним *Aventador*, но компания *Lamborghini* пообещала, что движок V12 найдёт своё продолжение в новых моделях, таких как *Countach LPI 800–4*, где будет использоваться гибридная технология, пишет Speedme.ru.







Lamborghini Aventador LP780-4 Ultimae

*Aventador*, который дебютировал на Женевском автосалоне 2011-го, пришёл на смену *Murcielago*. После 10 лет производства он должен быть заменён к концу следующего года или в начале 2023-го и обещает получить совершенно новый агрегат V12 в паре с гибридной трансмиссией. *Lamborghini* заявляет, что поставки *Ultimae* будут продолжаться до конца следующего года, но сейчас журналы заказов официально закрыты.







Lamborghini Aventador LP780-4 Ultimae

В своё время *Aventador* был впечатляющим продуктом: только в период с 2011-го по 2016-й было продано свыше 5 тыс. единиц авто *Aventador LP700-4 Coupe* и *Roadster*, что превзошло запланированный объем производства *Lamborghini* в 4 тыс. авто. *LP700-4* был в конечном итоге заменён *Aventador S LP740-4*, а также предлагался в версии *SV* в период с 2015-го по 2017-й в виде 600 хардтопов и 500 родстеров.

После 2016-го *S-версия* стала базовой моделью, а в 2018-м компания *Lamborghini* начала производство *Aventador SVJ*, которых было собрано всего 900 единиц авто в виде купе и 800 машин — в виде родстеров. Ещё более особенными были купе и родстер *SVJ 63*, которых было выпущено — 63 единицы авто.






Lamborghini Aventador LP780-4 Ultimae

Последняя версия *Aventador*, *Ultimae*, оснащена 6,5-литровым атмосферным движком V12 мощностью 769 лошадиных сил (720 Нм). Это на 10 лошадиных сил больше, чем у *SVJ*. Машина весит всего 1550 килограмм благодаря использованию углеродного волокна, разгоняется с 0 до 100 км/ч за 2,8 секунды, а максимальная скорость — 354 км/ч.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Эксперты назвали три вещи, которые должен помнить каждый водитель осенью​






Эксперты «110km.ru» напомнили водителям о трёх важных моментах, которые нужно учитывать осенью.







Так, в первую очередь, следует более внимательно следить за пешеходами с наступлением темноты. Осенью темнеет раньше и видимость на дороге становится хуже. Заранее снижайте скорость возле пешеходных переходов, пишет 110km.ru.







Кроме того, осень — период дождей, а как известно, на мокрой дороге тормозной путь автомобиля увеличивается. Соблюдайте скоростной режим и дистанцию.







Также фактором, который влияет на безопасность являются опавшие листья. Они также снижают сцепление с дорогой, что может помешать затормозить вовремя.







Напомним, что ранее ГИБДД напомнила жителям в России, когда нужно менять летнюю резину на зимнюю.


----------



## Candellmans

GM представил обновленный пикап GMC Sierra 2022 модельного года для рынка США​






Вслед за пикапом Chevrolet Silverado 1500 обновили и его более дорогого собрата - GMC Sierra 1500. Напомним, что в именно этом поколении Sierra как никогда дистанцировалась от Silverado: почти все кузовные панели автомобиля впервые оказались оригинальными, а среди опций присутствуют уникальные позиции. Рестайлинг только увеличил эту разницу: теперь у Sierra еще и свой интерьер.







GMC Sierra 1500 2022 модельного года

Внешне рестайлинговый *GMC Sierra 1500* можно узнать по новым фарам с динамическими указателями поворота, другим бамперам и переработанной радиаторной решетке. Намного больше перемен внутри автомобиля — там появились абсолютно новая передняя панель (с горизонтальной планировкой), современный мультимедийный комплекс с 13,4-дюймовым сенсорным дисплеем и полностью цифровая панель приборов размером в 12,3 дюйма.







GMC Sierra 1500 2022 модельного года

За дополнительную плату доступны 15-дюймовый проекционный экран и электропривод рулевой колонки. Самые дорогие комплектации с раздельными передними сиденьями имеют полноценный центральный тоннель с селектором коробки передач, а у пикапов с трехместным первым рядом — классический рычаг на рулевой колонке.







GMC Sierra 1500 2022 модельного года

Самой дорогой и роскошной в линейке пикапа теперь является версия *Denali Ultimate*. Ее можно отличить по обильной кожаной отделке в салоне, декору из деревянного шпона, премиум-акустике *Bose*, 22-дюймовым колесным дискам и черному хрому на кузове. А еще это первая версия *Sierra 1500*, которая оснащена функцией *Super Cruise* — шоссейным адаптивным круиз-контролем, для работы которого уже одобрено 320 тысяч километров дорог в США и Канаде.







GMC Sierra 1500 2022 модельного года

Любителям тяжелого бездорожья придется по вкусу еще одна новинка — комплектация *AT4X*, которая сделана на базе существующей версии *AT4*, но имеет более серьезную подготовку для внедорожья. Основная особенность — усиленная подвеска с новыми пружинами и амортизаторами *Multimatic DSSV*, которые имеют три камеры с раздельными клапанами, вынесенные за пределы корпуса. Ход передней подвески увеличен на 50 мм, задней — на 25 мм, но дорожный просвет — те же 276 мм, что у версии *AT4*.







GMC Sierra 1500 2022 модельного года

Линейку моторов также пересмотрели. Бензинового «атмосферника» V6 объемом 4,3 литра в ней больше нет — зато появилась доработанная «турбочетверка» объемом 2,7 литра мощностью на 314 л.с. Атмосферные V6 нетронуты. Двигатель объемом 5,3 литра выдает 360 л.с. и 519 Нм крутящего момента, а мощность старшего двигателя объемом 6,2 литра составляет 426 л.с. и 623 Нм. 

Рядный 6-цилиндровый турбодизель объемом 3,0 литра (281 л.с., 623 Нм) тоже не изменился. Трансмиссий две: базовой «турбочетверке» положен 8-ступенчатая АКПП, а остальные сочетаются с более современным 10-ступенчатой АКПП.







GMC Sierra 1500 2022 модельного года

Среди других доработок — электронноуправляемые блокировки межколесных дифференциалов, дополнительная защита снизу и «ползущий» внедорожный режим системы *Terrain Mode*, позволяющий двигаться «в одну педаль».







GMC Sierra 1500 2022 модельного года

Продажи обновленного *GMC Sierra 1500* стартуют на североамериканском рынке в первом квартале 2022 года. Самая доступная версия пикапа (Pro) обойдется минимум в 32 500 долларов (около 2,3 млн рублей по текущему курсу), а за роскошный вариант *Denali Ultimate* придется заплатить не менее 80 000 долларов (примерно 5,7 млн рублей).

Ранее портал Тарантас Ньюс писал о том, что бренд *GMC* опубликовал в Сети изображение таинственного внедорожника. Неизвестно ни его будущее название, ни история появления данного эскиза. Представленный на изображении автомобиль выглядит достаточно агрессивно.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Концепт-кар Genesis X получил награду «Лучший из лучших» в рамках премии Red Dot Design Award​





Концепт-кар Genesis X получил награду «Лучший из лучших» в сегменте «Транспортные средства» в категории «Концептуальный дизайн» премии Red Dot Design Award 2021, подчеркнув высокую конкурентоспособность дизайна бренда Genesis на мировом рынке.








Genesis X
Электрический концепт-кар *Genesis X* стал обладателем награды «Лучшие из лучших» премии* Red Dot* в сегменте «Транспортные средства» в категории «Концептуальный дизайн» премии *Red Dot Design Award 2021*. Церемония вручения награды прошла в *Design Zentrum Nordrhein Westfalen* в Германии.

Премия *Red Dot Design Award* была основана в 1955 году и считается одной из трех наиболее престижных в мире наград в сфере дизайна наряду с премиями *iF Design Award* и *IDEA Design Award*. 

Ежегодно жюри открытого конкурса определяет победителей в трех различных категориях: «Промышленный дизайн», «Коммуникационный дизайн и дизайн бренда», а также «Концептуальный дизайн». В этом году на участие в конкурсе в категории «Концептуальный дизайн» было подано 4 110 заявок из 49 стран. После всесторонней оценки проектов, включавшей такие параметры как инновационность, реалистичность и функциональность, было отобрано 259 победителей, 61 из которых был признан «Лучшим из лучших».







Genesis X
Титула «Лучшего из лучших» удостоился и представленный в марте 2021 года концепт-кар *Genesis X*, что служит очередным доказательством конкурентоспособности дизайна Genesis на мировой сцене. «В облике элегантного концепт-кара *Genesis X* гармонично сочетаются динамика и утонченность форм. Мы стремились объединить нашу концепцию со страстью к автомобилям», — заявил Люк Донкервольке (*Luc Donckerwolke*), креативный директор *Genesis*.

»*Genesis X* — икона бренда *Genesis* с образцовым дизайном модели класса *GT*. Фирменные сдвоенные линии и философия дизайна «Атлетичная элегантность» объединяются в концепт-каре, отражая страсть, присущую только автомобилям* Genesis*. Это страсть лучшей команды дизайнеров, вложивших в этот проект душу, а также наших инженеров, которые смогли воплотить мечту в реальность», — отметил Ли Санг Юп (SangYup Lee), глава глобального дизайн-центра *Genesis*.





Genesis X

*Genesis X Concept* — концептуальный электромобиль класса *GT* (*Gran Turismo*), демонстрирующий образ электромобилей будущего и содержащий ключевой элемент дизайна бренда *Genesis* — сдвоенные линии. Эта деталь, которую можно встретить как в интерьере, так и в экстерьере и зарядном устройстве *Genesis X Concept*, отражает направление, по которому в будущем может пойти развитие дизайна электрокаров.

Заниженная и широкая передняя часть *Genesis X* производит сильное впечатление, благодаря сочетанию решетки радиатора *Crest Grille* в форме герба, головной оптики, состоящей из сдвоенных линий, проходящих сквозь колесные арки. Фирменная оптика *Quad Lamps* в форме сдвоенных линий также символизирует передовые технологии и уникальную философию дизайна Genesis.





Genesis X

В салоне *Genesis X* наибольшее внимание уделяется комфорту водителя. Приборная панель обеспечивает максимально удобный доступ ко всем ключевым органам управления автомобиля и дисплеям. Эргономичность салона отвечает принципам «Красоты свободного пространства» — уникальной корейской философии эстетики.

Также концепт-кар *Genesis X* отражает новый подход к экологичности автомобилей, которого придерживается бренд *Genesis*. Салон автомобиля выполнен с применением материалов, изготовленных из повторно использованного сырья. В отделке ремней безопасности, элементов рулевого колеса и чехлов подушек безопасности используется новый плетеный материал, полученный из кожи, оставшейся от предыдущих производственных процессов, что подчеркивает соответствие автомобиля принципам экологически устойчивого развития.







Genesis X

В этом году бренд *Genesis* удостаивается награды* Red Dot Award* не в первый раз. В августе 2021 года* MY GENESIS* — мобильное приложение для интеллектуального управления системами автомобиля — было признано лучшим в категории «Коммуникационный дизайн и дизайн бренда».


----------



## Candellmans

Range Rover следующего поколения: новые изображения​23.10.2021 4538  1 0





Пару дней назад в Сеть «утекли» изображения нового Range Rover, благодаря которым у нас есть возможность составить наиболее полное представление о внешности автомобиля.

Range Rover ведёт свою историю с 1970 года, когда появилось первое поколение модели. Оно продержалось на конвейере целых 26 лет, после чего уступила место внедорожнику второй генерации. Сегодня предлагается уже четвёртое поколение с заводским индексом L405, премьера которого состоялась в сентябре 2012 года на Парижском автосалоне. В 2017-м Range Rover получил рестайлинг, и теперь на очереди новый внедорожник, премьера которого состоится уже через несколько дней.








Благодаря опубликованным в Сети изображениям его внешность уже не является секретом. Спереди новинка очень похожа на нынешнюю модель, различия лишь в деталях: немного изменилась графика светодиодных ходовых огней, решётка радиатора получила иную отделку, в нижней части бампера расположится массивная прямоугольная вставка с дополнительными элементами светотехники. Боковины получили более чистую и простую форму, в том числе благодаря выдвижным дверным ручкам, аналогичным модели Velar. Также появятся новые U-образные декоративные элементы на передних дверях. Самое интересное во внешности нового Range Rover – его задняя часть, где особенно выделяются очень узкие фонари, вытянутые по вертикали. Также оригинально сделана нижняя часть бампера с выступающими черными элементами, в которые встроены светоотражатели. Судя по имеющимся фотографиям, внедорожник сохранит раздельную крышку багажника с откидным нижним бортом.






Range Rover пятого поколения будет построен на новой модульной платформе MLA (Modular Longitudinal Architecture), которая изначально предназначалась для представительского седана Jaguar XJ следующего поколения, однако от него в последствии отказались. Эта платформа создана для моделей с электрифицированной силовой установкой, поэтому у Range Rover будет несколько гибридных модификаций. Что же касается бензиновых моторов, то здесь одной из главных новостей является отках от 5-литрового 8-цилиндрового двигателя, ему на смену придёт V8 4.4.
Презентация новинки состоится 26 октября.
Previous

Range Rover четвёртого поколения
3 / 3

Range Rover четвёртого поколения
1 / 3

Range Rover четвёртого поколения
2 / 3

Range Rover четвёртого поколения
3 / 3

Range Rover четвёртого поколения
1 / 3

Range Rover четвёртого поколения
2 / 3

Range Rover четвёртого поколения
3 / 3
Next
Сегодня в России нынешний Range Rover предлагается с широкой гаммой силовых агрегатов, базовым из которых является 249-сильный 3-литровый дизель – от 8 135 000 рублей. Есть также 339-сильная дизельная модификация с 8-цилиндровым 4.4, её минимальная стоимость составит 9 275 000 рублей. Самый же дорогой и мощный вариант оснащается вышеупомянутым V8 5.0, развивающим 565 л.с., цены на него начинаются с отметки в 13 251 000 рублей.
Напомним, компания Land Rover готовит ещё одну новинку – самую длинную модификацию Defender с индексом 130.


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Илон Маск анонсировал выход Tesla на российский рынок. Гигафабрика тоже возможна - КОЛЕСА.ру – автомобильный журнал


Главный инновационный предприниматель планеты Земля сегодня выступил по видеосвязи на российском марафоне «Новое знание», где отвечал на вопросы студентов. Один из вопросов был посвящён перспективам бизнеса компании Tesla в России.



www.kolesa.ru


----------



## Candellmans

Тойота Фо Ранер
Внедорожник Toyota Fortuner подорожал в РФ и получил новую комплектацию​







Toyota Fortuner получил в России новые цены и новую комплектацию Black Onyx.







Новые цены на *Toyota Fortuner* теперь выглядят так:
Комплектация *Standart* — 2 млн 976 тыс. рублей.
*Comfort* — 3 млн 364 тыс. рублей.
*Elegance* — 3 млн 681 тыс. рублей.
*Prestige *— 3 млн 920 тыс. рублей.
*Black Onyx* (черный декор и максимальное оснащение) — 4 млн 69 тыс. рублей.







Моторная гамма *Toyota Fortuner* для рынка РФ — 2,7-литровый 166-сильный бензиновый атмосферный агрегат в паре с 5-ступенчатой МКПП или 6-ступенчатой АКПП, 2,8-литровый дизельный движок мощностью 200 лошадиных сил в паре с 6-ступенчатой АКПП.







Во всех комплектациях *Fortuner* оснащается подключаемым полным приводом с функцией отключения переднего дифференциала (ADD).







Ранее портал tarantas.news сообщал, что новый внедорожник *Toyota Land Cruiser 300* подорожал впервые после дебюта в России.

Ну и кому он уперся дороже 300.000 чтота я не вкурил?

Последнее редактирование: Четверг в 02:41
Цитата Ответить Ник в ответ
Жалоба





Реакции:akok
[IMG alt="Candellmans"]https://www.safezone.cc/data/avatars/m/10/10598.jpg?1593516204[/IMG]
Candellmans​*Команда форума*
Сообщения6,844Реакции9,006

Четверг в 02:42
Добавить закладку
#512



Candellmans написал(а):


> Внедорожник Toyota Fortuner подорожал в РФ и получил новую комплектацию​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toyota Fortuner получил в России новые цены и новую комплектацию Black Onyx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Новые цены на *Toyota Fortuner* теперь выглядят так:
> Комплектация *Standart* — 2 млн 976 тыс. рублей.
> *Comfort* — 3 млн 364 тыс. рублей.
> *Elegance* — 3 млн 681 тыс. рублей.
> *Prestige *— 3 млн 920 тыс. рублей.
> *Black Onyx* (черный декор и максимальное оснащение) — 4 млн 69 тыс. рублей.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Моторная гамма *Toyota Fortuner* для рынка РФ — 2,7-литровый 166-сильный бензиновый атмосферный агрегат в паре с 5-ступенчатой МКПП или 6-ступенчатой АКПП, 2,8-литровый дизельный движок мощностью 200 лошадиных сил в паре с 6-ступенчатой АКПП.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Во всех комплектациях *Fortuner* оснащается подключаемым полным приводом с функцией отключения переднего дифференциала (ADD).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ранее портал tarantas.news сообщал, что новый внедорожник *Toyota Land Cruiser 300* подорожал впервые после дебюта в России.
> 
> Ну и кому он уперся дороже 300.000 чтота я не вкурил?


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Chevrolet представила спорткар Corvette Z06​






Новый среднемоторный Chevrolet Corvette, который дебютировал 2 года назад, начал обрастать новыми версиями. Компанию базовой модели Corvette Stingray составил «заряженный» вариант Corvette Z06. Данный индекс впервые был использован в 1963 году для опционного трекового пакета, хотя на постоянной основе исполнение Z06 появилось в гамме лишь в 2000 году.








Фото: Chevrolet
Прежний вариант *Corvette Z06* имел нижневальный двигатель *V8* с приводным нагнетателем, но теперь концепция поменялась. Среднемоторный суперкар восьмого генерации оснащен полностью новым атмосферным мотором *V8* модели *LT6*, который имеет по 2 верхних распредвала в каждой головке алюминиевого блока, «плоский» коленвал, а также систему смазки с сухим картером.







Фото: Chevrolet
Данный мотор уже два года обкатывали на гоночных болидах *Corvette C8.R*, но только сейчас установили на дорожный автомобиль. Мотор рабочим объемом 5,5 литра имеет короткоходную геометрию, а также крутится до 8600 об/мин, а степень сжатия — 12,5:1. Максимальная мощность достигает 670 л.с. при 8400 об/мин, крутящий момент — 623 Нм при 6300 об/мин. Для сравнения: нижневальный двигатель *LT2* рабочим объемом 6,2 литра у базового *Corvette* крутится только до 6600 об/мин и выдает максимум 502 л.с., но тяги у него все же больше (637 Нм крутящего момента).







Фото: Chevrolet
У нового* Corvette Z06* восьмиступенчатый «робот» с двумя сцеплениями остался стандартным, но главная пара укорочена. Заявленное время разгона до скорости 60 миль в час (97 км/ч) всего 2,6 секунды. Базовое оснащение спорткара включает электронноуправляемую блокировку дифференциала, а также адаптивные амортизаторы *Magnetic Ride* и систему *launch control* для наиболее эффективного старта. При этом подвеска машины перенастроена, передняя колея стала шире на 30 мм, а задняя — на 40 мм.







Фото: Chevrolet
Установлены на новый* Z06* более крупные тормозные диски (диаметром 370 мм — спереди и 380 мм — сзади) и 6-поршневые передние механизмы *Brembo* взамен базовых 4-поршневых. Стандартные шины *Michelin Pilot Sport 4S ZP* обладают размерностью 275/30 ZR20 на передней оси и 345/25 ZR21 — на задней. Исполнение *Z06* имеет оригинальный передний обтекатель с иными воздухозаборниками, дополнительные аэродинамические элементы, регулируемый спойлер сзади и «четырехстволку» выпускной системы, а ширина кузова автомобиля увеличена на 94 мм. Салон новинки украшен углепластиком.

За доплату можно заказать пакет с индексом *Z07*, с которым модель *Corvette* станет еще более экстремальной. Он не затрагивает мотор, зато включает еще более агрессивную настройку шасси, габаритное антикрыло на корме, шины *Michelin Sport Cup 2 R ZP* и углерод-керамические тормоза *Brembo* с дисками на 398 мм — спереди и 391 мм — сзади. С подобным пакетом спорткар *Corvette* может развить максимальное боковое ускорение 1,22g, а прижимная сила на скорости 300 км/ч достигает 333 кг взамен 166 кг — у стандартного *Z06*.







Фото: Chevrolet
Еще одна опция для новинки — это углепластиковые колеса, которые позволяют уменьшить неподрессоренные массы на 18,6 кг. Но даже наиболее облегченный вариант *Corvette Z06* с такими колесами и пакетом *Z07* имеет снаряженную массу 1561 кг против 1530 кг у базовой модели. Кстати, кроме купе со съемной панелью крыши, вариант *Corvette Z06* предложен в виде родстера со складным верхом. В США продажи новых *Chevrolet Corvette Z06* начнутся летом следующего года, но эти машины будут также поставлять на экспорт, при этом и в праворульном исполнении для Англии, Японии либо Австралии. Цены на новинку пока не названы.

Ранее *Тарантас Ньюс* сообщал, что представлен *Chevrolet K5 Tahoe* с трехдверным кузовом.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Rolls-Royce Ghost получил новую версию​






Новый седан Rolls-Royce Ghost обзавелся «бунтарской» модификацией под названием Black Badge.







Rolls-Royce Ghost Black Badge

Хотя клиентам компании *Rolls-Royce* и доступна палитра из 44 тыс. готовых оттенков, дебютный седан *Ghost Black Badge* имеет 2-цветный кузов с окрашенными в глубокий черный крышей, капотом, а также крышкой багажника. Данный оттенок называют самым тёмным из тех, что предлагает современная автомобильная отрасль. Каждая такая машина требует 45 кг подобной краски. Её распыляют на электростатически заряженный кузов, затем покрывают двумя слоями прозрачного лака, а позже вручную полируют. Весь процесс занимает от 3 до 5 часов.







Rolls-Royce Ghost Black Badge

Фигурка «Дух экстаза» и радиаторная решётка *Pantheon* на *Rolls-Royce Ghost Black* *Badge* вовсе не выкрашены в черный цвет. Технология куда намного сложнее и изящнее: эти элементы покрыли слоем специального хрома толщиной 1 микрометр, который осаждается на подложку из нержавеющей стали благодаря специальному электролиту, затемняя поверхность. Колесные ободья диаметром 21 дюйм выполнены из углепластика (44 слоя, уложенные в 3 направлениях), а ступицы сделаны из авиационного алюминия методом объёмной штамповки. Между собой их скрепили титановыми болтами.







Rolls-Royce Ghost Black Badge

Салон новой версии *Ghost Black Badge* украшает новая кожаная обивка в бирюзовом цвете* Turchese*, а также вставки из карбона и тюльпанного дерева. В структуру углеволокна здесь вплели металлические нити, что создает объемный ромбовидный узор. Данные элементы подвергают пескоструйной обработке, после этого покрывают шестью слоями лака и полируют. Неизменная деталь модели *Ghost* — это композитная панель со «звездным скоплением», находящаяся перед передним пассажиром. Она получила новый элемент: знак бесконечности, который подсвечивается в тон часам и шкале приборов.







Rolls-Royce Ghost Black Badge

Под капотом спецсерии *Rolls-Royce Ghost Black Badge*, как и ранее, установлен двигатель V12 6.75 с двумя турбокомпрессорами. Однако его производительность с 571 л.с. (850 Нм) выросла до 600 л.с. (900 Нм). Так, называемый «бунтарский» характер седана также раскрывает модернизированная трансмиссия, улучшенные тормоза и пневмостойки с камерами большего объёма, которые снижают крены машины при резких маневрах. При активации режима *Low* все 900 Нм тяги становятся доступны уже на 1600 оборотах в минуту, плюс при открытии дросселя на 90% «автомат» *ZF* переключает передачи на 50% быстрее (для машин не серии *Black Badge* данный показатель составляет всего 25%).
Ранее* Тарантас Ньюс* сообщал, что компания *Rolls-Royce* назвала своих покупателей самыми молодыми из всех марок концерна *BMW*.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Новый Mercedes-AMG SL: почти две тонны веса, полный привод и активная аэродинамика​28.10.2021 179  0 0





Компания Mercedes-Benz полностью рассекретила спортивный кабриолет SL нового поколения с посадочной формулой 2+2, который заменит не только старый SL, но и приговорённый к отставке строго двухместный Mercedes-AMG GT Roadster. Пока представлены только бензиновые версии, позже дебютирует гибридный SL E Performance.

Новый SL с заводским индексом R232 — большая удача мерседесовских дизайнеров, особенно на фоне откровенно страшненьких «электричек» EQS и EQE. R232 визуально легче предшественника с индексом R231, но при этом крупнее по всем направлениям: габаритная длина — 4707 мм, ширина — 1915 мм, высота — 1359 мм, колёсная база — 2700 мм. Вместо складного жёсткого верха теперь установлена тканевая, более лёгкая и быстрая — она складывается и раскладывается на скорости до 60 км/ч всего за 15 с. Так называемый воздушный шарф (система подачи тёплого воздуха в область шеи) входит в стандартную комплектацию.


Previous

Кабриолет R232 сделан с нуля на собственной платформе с новой пятирычажной передней подвеской, задняя — тоже пятирычажная. Кузов — композитный: из алюминия, магния, углепластика и стали. Он жёстче прежнего на кручение на 18% и без отделки вести 270 кг. Но при этом весь автомобиль «раздобрел» на 150 кг (по сравнению с R231) до как минимум 1950 кг! Увы, такова плата за +2 места, полный привод и современные технологии, которыми новый SL напичкан весьма щедро.
Previous

Второй ряд — откровенно детский, предназначенный для пассажиров ростом до 150 см, да и таким здесь будет тесно. Объём багажника со сложенной крышей — 213 л, с разложенной — 240 л, то есть много вещей в большое путешествие взять не получится, но для ручной клади как раз-таки отлично подойдут задние сиденья. Салон оформлен лаконично и даже немного старомодно на фоне других новинок Mercedes-Benz, центральный 11,9-дюймовый экран регулируется по углу наклона (от 12 до 32 градусов), щиток приборов полностью виртуальный 12,3-дюймовый.
Previous

Даже со сложенной крышей кузов имеет приличные аэродинамические показатели:сх = 0,31, но это с дефолтным, то есть закрытым положением активных аэродинамических элементов — направляющих заслонок в переднем бампере и днище, а также спойлера в крышке багажника (выдвигается на скорости свыше 80 км/ч и имеет пять положений, которые выбираются автоматически электроникой).
Previous

Задняя ось теперь поворотная, но угол отклонения небольшой, всего 2,5 градуса: на скорости до 100 км/ч задние колёса поворачиваются в строну, противоположную передним, после 100 км/ч — в ту же сторону, что и передние. На версии SL 55 установлены адаптивные амортизаторы AMG Ride Control, на версии SL 65 — активная подвеска AMG Active Ride Control на гидроцилиндрах. Полный привод 4Matic+ с муфтой отбора мощности на переднюю ось входит в стандартное оснащение обеих версий, а вот самоблокирующийся задний дифференциал с электронным управлением есть только на версии SL 65 (на SL 55 его можно получить за доплату).
Previous

Стандартные тормозные диски — композитные, из стали и алюминия, диаметр передних дисков — 390 мм (шестипоршневые фиксированные суппорты), диаметр задних — 360 мм (однопоршневые плавающие суппорты). В виде опции доступны карбон-керамические тормоза. Максимальный диаметры колёсных дисков — 21 дюйм.






Обе представленные версии снабжены 4,0-литровой бензиновой «битурбовосьмёркой» М 177 в паре с 9-ступенчатым «автоматом» AMG Speedshift с одним многодисковым сцеплением вместо гидротрансформатора. Mercedes-AMG SL 65 4Matic+ (585 л.с., 800 Нм) разгоняется до 100 км/ч за 3,6 с, младший SL 55 4Matic+ (476 л.с., 700 Нм) — за 3,9 с, максимальная скорость — 315 и 295 км/ч соответственно.
Previous

Дата начала продаж и цены пока не объявлены, зато уже известно, что у нового SL будет базовая версия с 6-цилиндровым мотором (тоже из линейки Mercedes-AMG, под маркой Mercedes-Benz новый SL предлагаться не будет), а также топовая гибридная версия E Performance с силовой установкой, целиком либо частично позаимствованной у представленного в сентябре лифтбека Mercedes-AMG GT 63 S E Performance. Версии с мотором V12, равно как и чисто электрической в этом поколении SL не ожидается.

кабриолет спортивные авто новинки Mercedes-Benz


----------



## Candellmans

Ателье Manhart представило свою версию BMW X3 M​






Дорестайлинговая версия BMW X3 M Competition получила пакет доработок от немецкой тюнинг-компании Manhart Performance.





Фото: Manhart Performance

Стандартный вариант *BMW X3 M Competition* оснащен 3,0-литровой рядной «шестеркой» *S58* мощностью 510 л.с. и 600 Нм крутящего момента. У обновлённого кроссовера тяги на 50 Нм больше, так как двигатель слегка модернизирован. На версии *Manhart MHX3 600* это силовой агрегат укомплектован блоком управления *MHtronik* *Powerbox* и развивает 635 л.с. и 785 Нм крутящего момента. В качестве альтернативы предлагается оптимизировать программу оригинального ЭБУ, но производительность мотора будет ниже.







Фото: Manhart Performance

Также для кроссовера *MHX3 600* доступно несколько вариантов выпускной системы. Её основа — это магистраль из нержавеющей стали с возможностью управления клапанами, которую предлагается дополнить спортивным даунпайпом с катализатором на 300 ячеек либо гоночной системой без допуска на немецкие дороги. Кроме того, клиент может выбрать наконечники патрубков с насадками из углепластика либо керамическим покрытием.







Фото: Manhart Performance

Под возросшую мощность мотора кроссовера адаптируют и шасси. Штатные амортизаторы перекалибруют, а пружины будут заменены на более жёсткие и короткие *H&R* (занижение 30 мм). Новый аэродинамический обвес *MHX3 600* выполнен из модного прессованного углеволокна. В состав данного набора входит передний сплиттер, задний диффузор, а также вставки в бампере и корпуса боковых зеркал. Модернизация тормозной системы и интерьера кроссовера — по желанию клиента. Колеса предлагаются для автомобиля диаметром 21 или 22 дюйма (*Alpina*).







Фото: Manhart Performance

Всего компания *Manhart* планирует выпустить десять экземпляров версии *MHX3 600*. Машина под номером «два» на сегодняшний день выставлена на продажу. Её оценили в 118 тыс. 900 евро, что составляет 9,8 млн рублей, тогда как обновлённый *X3 M* *Competition* в Германии стоит от 97 тыс. 600 евро (8 млн рублей).

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Как немецкие конструкторы заново изобрели... колесо​Фраза «изобретать колесо» является синонимом бессмысленной и никому не нужной работы, однако немецкий производитель автомобильных компонентов Continental так не считает!
https://www.popmech.ru/author/alexandr-ponomarev/







Continental

Казалось бы, ну зачем нужно придумывать колесо — деталь, которая уже давно всем известна, отлично работает и полностью соответствует своим задачам? Потому что нет предела совершенству! И прототип необычного колеса от компании Continental под названием New Wheel Concept, представленный в 2017 году, – отличный пример того, как можно улучшить даже самую продуманную конструкцию. «Новое колесо» разработано специально для электромобилей.

Основная его особенность – интегрированная непосредственно в колесо тормозная система. New Wheel Concept состоит из обода, несущей звезды, тормозного диска, суппорта и ступицы. Кольцевой тормозной диск прикрепляется не к ступице колеса, а к диску, при этом суппорт расположен не на внешнем, а на внутреннем радиусе тормозного диска. Ступица прикрепляется к несущей звезде «Нового колеса».







Continental



Неординарная конструкция, объединяющая колёсный и тормозной диски, позволяет, как уверяют разработчики, серьёзно снизить массу колеса. Все компоненты New Wheel Concept сделаны из алюминия и не боятся коррозии, а сниженный вес колёс обеспечит сокращение неподрессоренных масс, влияющих на плавность хода, управляемость и динамику электромобиля. Таким образом электрокар будет тратить меньше энергии на разгон.


А поскольку электромобили используют рекуперацию для торможения, нагрузка на тормозную систему в них гораздо ниже, чем в автомобилях с двигателями внутреннего сгорания. Значит, и алюминиевый диск New Wheel Concept сможет проработать весь срок службы электрокара – нужно будет лишь время от времени менять тормозные колодки. Осталось дождаться, когда кто-нибудь из производителей заинтересуется «Новым колесом».







Continental


----------



## Candellmans

Автопроизводитель доработал подвеску и добавил индивидуальности купе LC 500 и кабриолету LC 500 Convertible.







Теперь для купе *LC 500* и кабриолета *LC 500 Convertible* образца 2022 модельного года запущена программа персонализации *Bespoke Build*. Клиент сможет выбрать необходимые опции, включая те, что ранее были доступны лишь для спецверсий. Опции глубокой индивидуализации доступны для *LC 500* с опциональным пакетом *Sport Package*, который уде включает 21-дюймовые полированные колесные диски с черными вставками.

Двухдверка получит модернизированную подвеску. Представители марки отмечают, что новинка станет более маневренной за счет оптимизации настроек подвески. Также было улучшено поведение модели при прохождении поворотов. Автопроизводитель не уточняет, что конкретно изменили в подвеске, но подчеркивает, что *LC 500* нового модельного года стал более манёвренным.







Lexus LC 500
Углубленная программа* Bespoke Build* позволит покупателям выбирать цвет интерьера и экстерьера, а также их многочисленных комбинаций. В рамках программы индивидуализации предлагается широкий выбор колесных дисков разного дизайна, а также антикрыло и крыша из углеродного волокна, которая теперь является эксклюзивной опцией для *Bespoke Build*.

Посмотреть все доступные опции можно будет с 17 ноября, когда компания запустит специальный онлайн-конфигуратор для LC 500 образца 2022 модельного года.

Вице-президент по маркетингу *Lexus* Винай Шахани заявил:



> «Покупатели *LC* — настоящие энтузиасты, и они точно знают, чего хотят. Кроме того, они технически подкованы. Мы рады предложить им новый инструмент, который позволит им создавать свои уникальные комплектации».









Lexus LC 500
Ранее издание Тарантас Ньюс составило ТОП-3 японских рамных внедорожников, сменивших поколение в 2021 году

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Мдя


----------



## Candellmans

Кирилл написал(а):


> @Candellmans, ты устроился в мерседес бенц работать?


Об этом - никому, хих))


----------



## Candellmans

Я еще на Lexus подрабатываю гы-гы-гы


----------



## Candellmans

Candellmans написал(а):


>


Это грандиозный шухер


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Длинее Тахо, угу


----------



## Candellmans

Candellmans написал(а):


> Ну у современных ИМЕННО БМВ тоже не всё потерянно,но имхо только в 5-х и 7 -х версиях - ниже уже не смотрится,а может вкладываться не хотят


Коварный


----------



## Theriollaria

Candellmans написал(а):


> Длинее Тахо, угу


А не наоборот?


----------



## Candellmans

Эх Женюлькин


----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


> А не наоборот?


Неа,субурбан на охране держат


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Электрический Hyundai Ioniq 5 стал автомобилем года в Германии​







«Автомобилем года в Германии» стал электрический Hyundai Ioniq 5. Также международное жюри премии из 20 автомобильных журналистов определило лучшие машины в пяти отдельных категориях: «Компактный класс», «Премиум класс», «Люкс», «Новая энергия» и «Спорткар».








Hyundai Ioniq 5

В категории «Компактный класс» победителем стал хэтчбек *Peugeot 308*. «Премиум класс» — электрический *Kia EV6*.
В классе «Люкс» победу одержал электрический *Audi e-tron GT*. New Energy — *Hyundai Ioniq 5*. «Спорткар года» — *Porsche 911 GT3*.







Hyundai Ioniq 5

Напомним, *Hyundai* привезёт в РФ электрический *Ioniq 5* в 2022 году. В Южной Корее и Европе авто доступен для покупки и стоит от 52,5 млн вон (примерно 3,3 млн рублей по текущему курсу) и 41,9 тыс. евро (примерно 3,6 млн рублей по текущему курсу).







Hyundai Ioniq 5

На выбор предложены версии с задним и полным приводом. Первые оснащаются 170-сильным либо 218-сильным электродвижком, а вторые — двухмоторной установкой мощностью 235 сил или 306 лошадиных сил. Для базовых модификаций предусмотрена батарея ёмкостью 58 кВт/ч, для топовых — 72,6 кВт/ч. Максимальная дальность хода — 480 км.







Hyundai Ioniq 5

*Hyundai Ioniq 5* поддерживает зарядку от 800-вольтовых терминалов мощностью до 350 кВт и двунаправленную передачу энергии V2L, что позволяет подключать к нему электрические приборы мощностью до 3,5 кВт.

Тарантас ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Немецкое ателье TechArt превратило Porsche 911 Targa в полицейский автомобиль​






Специалисты ателье TechArt представили новый проект, разработанный в рамках программы по безопасному тюнингу "Tune IT! SAFE!".







Porsche 911 Targa от TechArt

Мастера из *TechArt* решили превратить полноприводную версию спорткара *Porsche 911 Targa 4* в полицейский автомобиль. Кузов машины украсила специальная графика в которой сочетаются синий, жёлтый и серебристый цвета. Не забыли тюнеры и о нанесении светоотражающих наклеек. На крыше можно заметить полицейскую «люстру»-мигалку, а на капоте из углеродного волокна красуются дополнительные проблесковые маячки.







Porsche 911 Targa от TechArt

Автомобиль оборудовали комплектом *Techar’ts Aerokit*, который включает передний сплиттер, боковые юбки, задний диффузор и спойлер. Подчеркивают облик полицейского Porsche многоспицевые колесные диски *Techart Formula V*, окрашенные в чёрный цвет с контрастными жёлтыми вставками. Благодаря новым пружинам дорожный просвет автомобиля уменьшили на 40 мм.







Porsche 911 Targa от TechArt

В салоне можно заметить спортивное рулевое колесо из перфорированной кожи с рисунком в виде клетчатого флага. Аналогичную отделку получили подлокотники, дверные панели, центральная консоль и вставки на задних сидениях. На центрально консоли расположилась дополнительная панель для управления спецсигналами.







Porsche 911 Targa от TechArt

К сожалению, представители мастерской не сообщали о доработках силового агрегата или коробки передач. Это значит, что под капотом остался стандартный 3,0-литровый оппозитный шестицилиндровый двигатель с двойным турбонаддувом мощностью 385 л.с. и 450 Нм крутящего момента. С пакетом *Sport Chrono* автомобиль может ускоряться до 100 км/ч всего за 4,2 секунды, а максимальная его скорость достигает 289 км/ч.







Porsche 911 Targa от TechArt

Ранее издание Тарантас Ньюс сообщало, что универсал *Porsche Taycan Cross Turismo* превратили в кемпер за 20,9 млн рублей. Производитель товаров для активного отдыха *Db* представил комплект *Discoverberry*, который включает в себя универсал *Porsche Taycan Cross Turismo* с палаткой на крыше и другим оборудованием для выездов на природу.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

У Ferrari есть несколько идей для пяти грядущих моделей линейки Icona​Главный дизайнер итальянской марки рассказал о будущих моделях серии Icona.







Ferrari Daytona SP3

Директор по маркетингу и рекламе компании *Ferrari* Энрико Гальера заявил, что у итальянской марки уже есть «четыре или пять потенциальных концепций, над которыми можно работать». Выяснилось, что идея создания моделей, вдохновленных легендарными автомобилями прошлого принадлежит главному дизайнеру Флавио Манцони. Именно он рассказал, что у компании нет проблем с идеями для будущих эксклюзивных суперкаров.







Ferrari Daytona SP3

В интервью изданию Autocar директор по маркетингу и рекламе компании *Ferrari* Энрико Гальера рассказал:


> «Я испытываю особую страсть к этому. Есть много других интригующих концепций на будущее. Богатство *Ferrari* очень велико, и небо — единственный предел».









Ferrari Daytona SP3

Напомним, что ранее издание Тарантас Ньюс рассказывало о том, что последней существующей на данный момент моделью серии *Icona* стала *Daytona SP3*. Данный суперкар знаменует возвращение заводской команды в гонки на выносливость и напоминает о тройной победе итальянского коллектива в «24 часах Дайтоны» 1967 года. Автомобиль оборудован мощнейшим бензиновым двигателем в истории компании. Силовой агрегат заимствовали у *812 Competizione*, однако его пришлось доработать под среднемоторную компоновку, а также оборудовать улучшенными поршнями, шатунами, коленвалом, системами охлаждения, впуска и выпуска.







Ferrari Daytona SP3

Итоговая мощность *Daytona SP3* составляет 840 л.с., что ставит модель на третье место среди самых мощных негибридных моделей марки. В качестве трансмиссии используется 7-ступенчатая роботизированная коробка передач. Низкий и лёгкий композитный кузов оснащен дверями, которые открываются вперёд и вверх, а наружные зеркала расположены на одной линии с передней осью. В автомобиле нет уже стандартного мультимедийного комплекса и водитель может довольствовать лишь 16-дюймовой приборной панелью.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Бренд Bugatti в честь гиперкара La Voiture Noire выпустил бутылку шампанского​






27.11.2021 
Bugatti выпустила шампанское разлитое в 15-литровую карбоновую бутылку. Ёмкость находится в дорогом кейсе с охлаждением.







La Bouteille Noire

*Bugatti* создавало шампанское вместе с компанией *Champagne Carbon*, в конечном итоге проект получил название *La Bouteille Noire*. В общей сложности изготовление протекало в 37 этапов и заняло около недели. Футляр для бутылки выполнен из такого же углеволокна, что используется в машинах марки *Bugatti*. Внешний вид бутылки в точности повторяет кузов *La Voiture Noire*.







Bugatti La Voiture Noire

Кейс выполнен из 314 листов углепластика. Внутрь установлен термоэлектрический охладитель, а за равномерное распределение потоков холодного воздуха отвечают 14 вентиляторов. Открытие кейса происходит нажатием на стальную кнопку, которая в свою очередь запускает автоматический механизм открытия дверей.







La Bouteille Noire

Внутренняя сторона футляра отделана кожей *Havana Brown*, а место для бутылки оборудовано постаментом из акрила и алюминия. Кроме того, бутылку освещает предусмотренная для этого светодиодная подсветка.







Bugatti La Voiture Noire

Это не первый подобный продукт коллаборации от *Bugatti* и *Champagne Carbon*. Сотрудничество началось еще с 2018 года. До этого было выпущено шампанское *EB.01* и *EB.02* где тоже использовался углепластик, но футляр был не предусмотрен. Цены на *La Bouteille* *Noire* не оглашены, однако предыдущие бутылки шампанского от *Bugatti* стоили 1090 евро (От 92 598 рублей по актуальному курсу)







Bugatti La Voiture Noire

Сам *Bugatti La Voiture Noire* в честь которого и было создано коллекционное шампанское, представляет из себя гиперкар построенный на базе *Chiron*, но с иным кузовом. Дизайнеры выполнили кузовные элементы в стиле образца *Type 57SC Atlantic* 1930-х годов. Гиперкар выполнен в единственной экземпляре. Владелец отдал за эксклюзив от 11 до 16 млн евро (От 940 миллионов до 1,4 миллиарда рублей по актуальному курсу)

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Ford не планирует переводить тяжелые пикапы на электротягу​






28.11.2021
Американский автопроизводитель продолжит устанавливать бензиновые и дизельные силовые агрегаты на пикапы семейств Super Duty и Heavy Duty.







Ford F-350 Super Duty

Президент североамериканского филиала *Ford* Кумар Галхотра дал понять, что в настоящий момент разработки тяжелых автомобилей с аккумуляторными батареями не ведутся. Специалисты предполагают, что все дело в том, что электрические пикапы могут уступать моделям с классическими ДВС по буксировочным возможностям.

Напомним, что первым полностью электрическим пикапом *Ford* стал *F-150 Lightning*, который сейчас пользуется ажиотажным спросом. Всего за три недели модель предзаказали более 100 тыс. покупателей, а по итогу шести месяцев число бронирований приближается к отметке 200 тысяч.







Ford F-150

Покупателей даже не смущает то, что электрический пикап является не самым лучшим тягачом в семействе. Новый *Lightning* может буксировать 4536-килограммовый прицеп, тогда как версия с бензиновым двигателем в этом плане оказывается на 40% лучше.

Но тяговые возможности являются более важными для автомобилей линейки *Super Duty* и *Heavy Duty,* да и к тому же между *Ford*, *General Motors* и *Stellantis* ведётся неофициальная «гонка вооружений», благодаря которой потребителям предлагают всё более мощные и выносливые модели. 

Сейчас первенство удерживает *RAM 3500*, который способен утянуть за собой прицеп весом 17 тонн.
Но все же в долгосрочной перспективе автомобили и этих семейств станут электрическими, ведь глобальная стратегия *Ford* подразумевает полный отказ от двигателей внутреннего сгорания.







Ford F-350 Super Duty

Ранее издание Тарантас Ньюс сообщало, что *Ford F-150 SVT Raptor*, замаскированный под пикапы Форд из 70-х, выставили на торги. На аукцион Bring-a-Trailer в штате Вайоминг (США) выставили необычный лот — экстремальный пикап *Ford F-150 SVT Raptor* 2011 года, стилистически выдержанный в духе Фордов из 70-х.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Тюнинг-ателье Mansory представило свой вариант Lamborghini Urus​







28.11.2021 
Известное тюнинг-ателье Mansory, прославившееся своими необычными проектами, в этот раз представило свое виденье Lamborghini Urus. Мастера назвали модификацию Venatus.








Lamborghini Venatus

Выделяется тюнингованный *Lamborghini Urus* количеством деталей, сделанных их углеволокна. Капот, внешне измененные бампер, прорези в передних крыльях, корпуса зеркал заднего вида, антикрыло, спойлер и пороги — все это выполнено из углеволокна. Кузов модифицированного автомобиля выкрашен в ярко-желтый цвет. Экстерьер подчеркивают черные фирменные кованные диски *Mansory* 24-дюймового радиуса с желтой окантовкой.






Lamborghini Venatus

Всё внутренне пространство салона и багажника отделано кожей в ярко-желтом цвете, которая в контрасте с элементами в черном глянце привлекает внимание. Из необычных нововведений можно отметить, что кнопка запуска двигателя была перенесена с центральной панели на потолок.







Lamborghini Venatus

Мастера из *Mansory* не остановились на внешних изменениях и улучшениях аэродинамики. Был модернизирован двигатель. Мощность четырехлитрового 650-сильного *V8* смогли увеличить до 850 л.с., а крутящий момент со стандартных 850 Нм вырос до 1050 Нм Такое улучшение позволило разгоняться с места до 100 км/ч за 3,2 секунды, что быстрее обычного *Lamborghini Urus* на 0,4 секунды. Максимальная скорость со стандартных 305 выросла до 320 км/ч.






Lamborghini Venatus

Ранее портал Тарантас Ньюс сообщал о том, что *Lamborghini Gallardo* с 3000-сильным двигателем установил новый рекорд скорости. Итальянский спорткар смог разогнаться до 407 км/ч в дистанции на полмили.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Автоэксперты рассказали, какое масло может убить турбированный двигатель зимой​






29.11.2021 
Специалисты портала «АвтоВзгляд» рассказали, какие ошибки при выборе моторного масла могут причинить вред силовой установке автомобиля.








Нередко начинающий автолюбитель выбирает моторное масло на основании рекомендаций продавца. Но такой подход к выбору смазки может закончиться плохо, ведь даже опытный механик не может знать особенностей всех силовых агрегатов. Особенно внимательно следует относиться к выбору масла для наддувных двигателей, ведь они особенно чувствительны к качеству смазки.







Перед походом в магазин следует изучить рекомендации автопроизводителя. Найти эти сведения можно в инструкции по эксплуатации. В этом документе указаны такие важные характеристики, как класс качества масла, допуск автопроизводителя и вязкость по SAE (Society of Automotive Engineers). При этому следует учитывать климатические условия в которых эксплуатируется автомобиль. В морозных регионах лучше использовать лубрикант с маркировкой 0W. В средней полосе России такое масло неэффективно, ведь температура часто скачет. 

Специалисты издания «АвтоВзгляд» также рекомендуют изучить канистру, ведь некоторые производители усиливают формулу с учетом конструктивных особенностей моторов. Если на упаковке имеется слово Approved и стоит эмблема, скажем, BMW, значит такое масло одобрено автопроизводителем.







Может сложиться ситуация, когда масло в малообъемном моторе будет перегреваться. Картер такого мотора весьма компактный, а еще рядом с ним проходит раскаленная труба системы выхлопа, и она поджаривает смазку даже в мороз. Если выбрать неправильную вязкость, то на непрогретом двигателе, можно получить настоящую беду. 

Если водитель сразу нажмет на газ, то поршень нагреется быстрее, чем цилиндр, при этом масляная пленка очень тонкая. В таком случае на стенках цилиндров образуются задиры и тогда дорогостоящий ремонт гарантирован.
Напомним, что ранее издание Тарантас Ньюс сообщало, что водителям в России рассказали, почему опасно заливать в двигатель масло вязкости 0W.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Поэтому в паблик выложил.


----------



## Candellmans

Бренд Genesis показал на фото седан Genesis G90 нового поколения​






30.11.2021 08:28
Первая модель самостоятельного бренда Genesis готова к смене поколения. Накануне автопроизводитель распространил первые официальные фотографии седана Genesis G90 нового поколения. Подробности пока не раскрываются, также не рассекречен и салон новинки.








Genesis G90 второго поколения
Как и остальные модели *Genesis *последней волны, *G90* нового поколения получил сдвоенный полоски диодной светотехники (включая повторители указателей поворота на передних крыльях). При этом у нового *G90* самые тонкие в линейке фары: ближний свет выполнен по технологии *MLA* (Micro Lens Array) для уменьшения габаритов. Капот объединили с боковинами для сокращения количества разъемов и зазоров.







Genesis G90 второго поколения
Одновременно со стандартным седаном показан и длиннобазный вариант модели, который со сменой поколения получил иную концепцию. Раньше «длинный» *Genesis G90* получал глухую центральную вставку длиной 290 мм, а новый автомобиль сделан по традиционной схеме, которую используют другие производители представительских седанов: колесная база и задние двери растянуты на 190 мм, и такие изменения не бросаются в глаза. Длиннобазный вариант *G90* получил расширенный хромированный декор и оригинальные колесные диски размером 20 дюймов.







Genesis G90 второго поколения
Официальные данные о технике производитель пока не раскрывает, но под капотом точно окажутся различные модификации моторов V6. От флагманского агрегата V8 компания *Hyundai* отказывается.





Genesis G90 второго поколения
Полноценная премьера седана *Genesis G90* второго поколения состоится в середине декабря, тогда стартует прием заказов в Южной Корее и будут обозначены экспортные планы касаемо новинки.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

*Ланценр Эволюшин 
*
В Сети появились первые изображения нового Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution​






30.11.2021 18:46
На днях состоялось возвращение спортивного подразделения Mitsubishi Ralliart. Пока оно не показало ничего особенного интересного. Дизайнеры «Колёса.ру» решили представить, какой могла бы выглядеть одна из самых желанных новинок для многих энтузиастов – седан Lanсer Evolution нового поколения.






Источник: Колёса.ру

Так, *Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution* получил практически вертикальную переднюю часть с фирменными бумерангами декоративных элементов, узкими фарами и большим воздухозаборником в нижней части. На капоте автомобиля расположилась дополнительная прорезь воздухозаборника, а в крыльях спереди — воздуховоды. Одним из характерных элементов внешности *Evolution* — расширенные колёсные арки. В задней части машины — Y-образные фонари, спойлер на крышке багажника и массивный задний бампер с диффузором и парой круглых труб выхлопа в нижней части.







Источник: Колёса.ру

Что же касается технической части, то она могла бы стать результатом развития начинки *Lanсer Evolution X*. Данный авто оснащался полностью 
алюминиевым 2,0-литровым турбодвижком 4В11Т мощностью 276 лошадиных сил в версии для рынка Японии. В дальнейшем появлялись разные модификации, самая мощная из них *Final Concept*, продемонстрированная в 2015 году, получила отдачу в 480 сил. Автомобиль оснащался полноприводной трансмиссией S-AWC (Super All Wheel Control), способной направлять различный момент на каждое колесо в любое время. КПП — 5-ступенчатая механическая либо 6-ступенчатая Twin Clutch Sportronic Shift Transmission (TC-SST).








Mitsubishi Lanсer Evolution X
Сегодня в РФ модельный ряд *Mitsubishi* состоит из пикапа и нескольких кроссоверов, базовым из которых является *ASX*. Вариант на МКПП со 117-сильным 1,6-литровым движком и передним приводом предлагается за 1 млн 812 тыс. рублей.







Mitsubishi Lanсer Evolution X

Ранее tarantas.news сообщал, что на международном автосалоне в Гуанчжоу *Mitsubishi Motors* публично представила новый электромобиль — компактный кроссовер *Airtrek*.
MITSUBISHIMITSUBISHI LANCER EVOLUTION
Колёса.ру


----------



## Candellmans

Скала.Огромный Шевроле Тахо


----------



## Fobos

Candellmans написал(а):


> *Ланценр Эволюшин *
> 
> В Сети появились первые изображения нового Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution​


Выглядит агрессивно, все в стиле Mitsubishi.


----------



## Candellmans

Как по другому?


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

12.000.000 вот так вот


----------



## Candellmans

Причём здесь мерседес?


----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


> А не наоборот?


Длинее - Сабурбан


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Вкуснятина


----------



## Candellmans

Лиса жгет


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Tesla начала продажи электрического квадроцикла Cyberquad for Kids​Цена у него совсем недетская — 1900 долларов​Компания Tesla представила электрический квадроцикл Cyberquad for Kids по цене 1900 долларов на официальном сайте производителя электромобилей.







> Будьте готовы к любым приключениям с полностью электрическим Cyberquad for Kids. Вдохновлённый нашим культовым дизайном Cybertruck, четырёхколесный квадроцикл имеет полностью стальную раму, мягкое сиденье и регулируемую подвеску с задним дисковым тормозом и светодиодными световыми полосами. Cyberquad for Kids, работающий от литий-ионного аккумулятора с дальностью хода до 25 км и настраиваемой максимальной скоростью до 16 км/ч, подходит для детей от 8 лет и старше.
> Tesla


В описании продукта также говорится о том, что его габариты 1193 х 660 х 685 мм при массе 55 кг. Скорость можно ограничить на отметке 8 или 16 км/ч, также есть режим движения задним ходом со скоростью до 8 км/ч. Для полной зарядки полностью разряженного аккумулятора может потребоваться до 5 часов. Поставки начнутся через 2–4 недели.






Напомним, на этой неделе компания анонсировала фирменный киберсвисток, но уже через несколько часов все запасы были распроданы и появились на онлайновых аукционах с огромной наценкой.

iXBT


----------



## Candellmans

«Заряженный» хетчбэк Hyundai i20 N стал автомобилем года по версии Top Gear​







02.12.2021 18:12
Компания Hyundai завоевала высшие награды на премии Top Gear 2021, став автомобилем года с «заряженным» i20 N.








Hyundai i20 N
*Hyundai i20 N* одержал победу в тестах *Top Gear Speed Week*, завоевав титул «Автомобиль года» среди других претендентов из числа 26 моделей авто в ходе серии тщательных тестов, пишет Speedme.ru.

Исполнительный вице-президент и директор по глобальному маркетингу *Hyundai* Томас Схемера:


> Для нас большая честь получить 2 престижные награды от одного из самых влиятельных и интересных автомобильных изданий в мире. Мы знаем, что команда Top Gear очень требовательна и придерживается высоких стандартов, поэтому получение награды «Автомобиль года» для *i20 N*, безусловно, является достижением.









Hyundai i20 N
Вице-президент, глава подразделения *N Brand Management Motorsport* в *Hyundai* Тилль Вартенберг:


> Я очень рад видеть, что наш совершенно новенький *i20 N* был выбран чемпионом *Top Gear Speed Week* среди 26 самых быстрых машин в мире.









Hyundai i20 N
Также команда *Top Gear* похвалила талантливых специалистов по всему модельному ряду Hyundai, удостоив компанию звания «Производитель года».





Hyundai i20 N
Ранее портал tarantas.news сообщал, что «Автомобилем года в Германии» стал электрический *Hyundai Ioniq 5*. Также международное жюри премии из 20 автомобильных журналистов определило лучшие машины в пяти отдельных категориях: «Компактный класс», «Премиум класс», «Люкс», «Новая энергия» и «Спорткар».

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Ателье Manhart представило доработанную версию универсала AMG C 63 S Estate​






Специалисты ателье Manhart решили доработать самый мощный универсал Mercedes-AMG C 63 S Estate.







Mercedes-AMG C 63 S Estate Manhart CR 700 Wagon

Для модификации выбрали 510-сильный вариант *Mercedes-AMG C 63 S Estate*. Без установки каких-либо гибридных составляющих или серьезных ухищрений специалистам удалось увеличить отдачу силового агрегата в полтора раза. После всех доработок семейный универсал по характеристикам стал схож с настоящими суперкарами.







Mercedes-AMG C 63 S Estate Manhart CR 700 Wagon

Сообщается, что автомобиль обзавелся новой программой управления двигателем *MHtronik Powerbox*, карбоновым впускным трактом, более производительным интеркуллером, а также более производительными турбинами в сочетании с новыми топливными форсунками. Отдача 4,0-литрового *V8* увеличилась со стандартных 510 л.с. до 712 л.с. Крутящий момент удалось увеличить с 700 до 920 Нм. Для работы с более мощным двигателем потребовалось модернизировать и 9-тупенчатую коробку передач *AMG Speedshift MCT*. Специалисты *Manhart* решили назвать высокопроизводительный универсал *Manhart CR 700 Wagon*. Примечательно, что получившийся автомобиль стал конкурентом чистокровному спорткару *Mercedes-AMG GT Black Series*.







Mercedes-AMG C 63 S Estate Manhart CR 700 Wagon

Несмотря на 730-сильный двигатель под капотом, автомобиль остался практичным универсалом, который способен взять на борт пять человек с багажом. Опционально можно заказать гоночную выхлопную систему, которая заменит спортивный выпуск с катализаторами. Внешне автомобиль практически не отличается от стандартного универсала, а экстерьер украшен лишь фирменной золотой графикой, которая контрастирует с чёрной краской и новой чёрной решёткой радиатора.







Mercedes-AMG C 63 S Estate Manhart CR 700 Wagon

Автомобиль оборудован 20-дюймовыми легкосплавными дисками* Concave One* обутыми в новые шины. Интерьер автомобиля никак не изменился, но специалисты *Manhart* готовы доработать салон в соответствии с пожеланиями конкретных покупателей. К сожалению, представители Manhart не сообщили стоимость превращения *Mercedes-AMG C 63 S Estate* в *Manhart CR 700 Wagon*, но по отдельности все элементы тюнинга можно заказать примерно за 40 000 евро и в этот ценник указан без учета стоимости исходного автомобиля.







Mercedes-AMG C 63 S Estate Manhart CR 700 Wagon

Ранее издание Тарантас Ньюс рассказывало, что компания *Mercedes-Benz* показала внедорожную модификацию концепта *Maybach Project*. Концерн *Daimler* показал в Майами концепт-кар под названием *Project Maybach*. Это огромное купе с электродвигателем не вяжется с традиционным представлением о машинах *Maybach*.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Серийная версия кроссовера BMW XM сохранит внешность концепта​






Немецкий автопроизводитель намерен выпустить серийный кроссовер BMW XM с внешностью концепта.







Концепт BMW XM

*BMW XM* станет важной моделью для марки. Новинка станет не только первым гибридом М-подразделения, но и первым самостоятельным автомобилем спортивного суббренда после *M1* родом из 1970-х годов. Нельзя не упомянуть, что *XM* является самым мощным вседорожником немецкой марки. Серийный выпуск кроссовера стартует в США уже в 2022 году. Таким образом, баварцы отметят 50-летний юбилей *M1* и самого подразделения *BMW M*.







Концепт BMW XM

Издание Automotive News Europe со ссылкой на собственные источники в *BMW* сообщает, что серийная версия гибридного кроссовера получит дизайн, который практически на 90% будет соответствовать концепту. Модель сохранит необычную двухэтажную головную оптику с узкими «бровями» ходовых огней и основными фарами под тонированным стеклом в угловатых нишах. Ну и конечно же, одной из наиболее ярких особенностей кроссовера станут гигантские «ноздри» решетки радиатора. Глава М-подразделения Франциск ван Меель отметил, что электрифицированная модель будет ориентирована на нонконформистов и экстравертов — особенно тех, кто раньше не владел *BMW*. Основным рынком для *ХМ* станет США, но модель будет являться глобальной.







Концепт BMW XM

Серийный выпуск гибрида наладят на заводе марки в городе Спартанбург штата Южная Каролина. Под капотом автомобиля будет располагаться гибридная силовая установка, которая на *ХМ* является своего рода компромиссом, поскольку это необходимо для того, чтобы вписать бензиновый мотор *V8* в перспективные нормы выбросов. Суммарная мощность гибрида составляет 750 л.с. и 1000 Нм крутящего момента. Исключительно на электротяге автомобиль сможет проехать 80 километров, но вот других подробностей о *ХМ* пока нет.







Концепт BMW XM

Ранее издание Тарантас Ньюс сообщало, что владельцев машин *BMW* и электрокаров признали склонными к психическим расстройствам. Специалисты ScrapComparison провели исследование, в ходе которого выяснили, владельцы каких марок авто чаще других страдают психопатическими наклонностями.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

*Готовтесь к углам.*
На торги выставили канадский суперброневик Terradyne Gurkha​






На Collecting Cars (площадка для онлайн аукционов) выставили на торги канадский броневик под названием Terradyne Gurkha.







Terradyne Gurkha

Такой автомобиль используется правоохранительными органами и вооруженными силами целого ряда стран. На данный момент ставка за броневик составляет 150 000 долларов (около 11,1 млн рублей по текущему курсу).







Terradyne Gurkha

Шестиместный *Terradyne Gurkha* построен на базе грузовой модели *Ford F-550 XL*. Внедорожник приводится в движение 400-сильным турбодизелем V8 объемом 6,7 литра. Пробег у машины — 25000 километров. Уровень брони автомобиля соответствует классу B4.







Terradyne Gurkha

В описании к лоту отмечается, что *Terradyne Gurkha* — один из самых роскошных бронированных грузовиков в своей ценовой категории. Несмотря на прочный внешний вид, салон элегантно отделан кожей и алькантарой и оснащен множеством функций комфорта и удобства.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Составлен рейтинг необычных зимних средств передвижения​







11.12.2021Специалисты «Центральной службы новостей» составили список самых необычных средств передвижения.






Skibob

Открывает список *Skibob*. Данная модель представляет собой «велосипед», у которого вместо колес установлены своеобразные лыжи. Для маневрирования используются две короткие лыжи, которые закрепляются на ботинках. Идея создания Skibob появилась еще в далеком 1949 году, но продажи такого транспорта стартовали относительно недавно.





TH!NK Frost

Нельзя не упомянуть электромобиль *TH!NK Frost*. Машину создал Андерс Глосли для одной из норвежских компаний. Стандартные колеса электрокара заменяют на гусеницы, а кузов автомобиля напоминает кусок ледника.
Снегоход *Snow Crawler* стоит на лыжах спереди и гусеницах сзади. Модель приводится в движение электрической силовой установкой. Правда, пока это лишь концепт Мишеля Бониковски для Mindsailors.





Mountain Horse
*Mountain Horse* представляет собой снежный мотоцикл, у которого переднее колесо заменено на лыжу, а заднее на гусеницы. Благодаря такой компоновке модель способно разгоняться до 100 км/ч. 
Всего за несколько лет продаж нашёл тысячи поклонников — появился даже специальный 
вид спорта.






Издание ЦСН отмечает, что винтоприводная машина *Snowbird 6* был разработан еще в 1960-х годах Стивом Бруксом и Грэмом Стэдфордом. Такой транспорт использовался для того, чтобы доставлять космонавтов в случае их приземления в Сибири.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Тёти канефна взросые но и их сабурбанить можно


----------



## Candellmans

Шевролет сабурбан


----------



## Candellmans

В России ждут новый Mercedes-Benz S-Class за 73 миллиона рублей​Столичный автосалон ждёт четыре полноприводных броневика по цене от 69,5 миллиона рублей
В России ждут новые бронированные Mercedes-Benz S 680 Guard 4Matic. В официальном конфигураторе марки пуленепробиваемый седан с мотором V12 не фигурирует, но московский дилер Mercedes-Benz «Легенда» предлагает оформить предзаказ, заплатив половину стоимости. Первые экземпляры ждут весной, цены уже раскрыты, и они впечатляют — самый оснащённый броневик обойдётся в 73 миллиона 155 тысяч 600 рублей!








© Mercedes-Benz S 680 Guard 4Matic





Мировая премьера бронированного Mercedes-Benz S-Класса состоялась в конце июля, и новинка стала единственным седаном в кузове V223, доступным с двигателем V12. Небронированного S 680 в гамме нет, если не считать лимузина Mercedes-Maybach S 680 4Matic Z223. По неофициальным данным, пуленепробиваемого «Майбаха» в линейке больше не будет.








Mercedes-Benz S 680 Guard 4Matic

Особенности Mercedes-Benz S 680 Guard 4Matic — сочетание полного привода и 630-сильного (830 Нм) мотора V12, а также баллистическая защита по классу VR10. У бронированного седана 10-сантиметровые стёкла, усиленные покрышки типа run-flat, предусмотрена система пожаротушения, а сигнально-голосовое устройство и флагштоки можно заказать с завода.

Лукашенко пересядет с Maybach на Aurus, которые закупят в кредит от российского банка
Минимальная российская цена на бронированный S-Класс — 69 531 600 рублей, то есть с учётом текущих валютных курсов защищённый Mercedes-Benz в полтора раза дороже, чем в Европе (от 547 тысяч евро). По сути новый S 680 Guard 4Matic стоит столько же, сколько броневик Aurus Senat.

Восьмиколесный 26-тонный грузовик с водометной пушкой и еще 10 спецмашин МВД России — Фото — Селектор
Мотоr.ru

73 миллиона?  Ню - ню ...


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

*Опять грандиозный шухер у немцев*

Ателье G-Power доработало Mercedes-AMG G 63 и BMW X5 M Competition​







12.12.2021 
Специалисты ателье G-Power представило 800-сильные версии Mercedes-AMG G 63 и BMW X5 M Competition.








BMW X5 M Competition от G-Power

Издание Carscoops сообщает, что специалисты ателье *G-Power* подготовило три программы повышения мощности двигателя для немецких кроссоверов *Mercedes-AMG G 63* и *BMW X5 M Competition*. Тюнеры предлагают пакеты — *GP-700*, *GP-750* и *GP-800* — которые одним своим названием указывают на итоговую мощность двигателя. Благодаря лишь изменению прошивки блока управления версия *GP-700* увеличивает мощность 4,4-литрового битурбомотора *V8* кроссовера *BMW* и 4,0-литрового *V8* *Mercedes-Benz* до 700 л.с., а крутящий момент до 850 и 950 Нм соответственно.







Mercedes-AMG G 63 от G-Power

Для повышения отдачи до 750 л.с. внедорожник *G-Class* требует перепрошивки и 9-ступенчатой АКПП. После доработки крутящий момент *G-Class* увеличивается до 1000 Нм, а у *BMW* — до 900 Нм. Самая производительная версия *GP-800* увеличивает отдачу *BMW X5 M Competition* до 800 л.с. и 950 Нм, а *Mercedes-AMG G 63* сможет похвастать отдачей 800 л.с. и 1050 Нм крутящего момента.







BMW X5 M Competition и Mercedes-AMG G 63 от G-Power

Экстерьер доработанных автомобилей дополняют 23-дюймовые колесные диски *Hurricane-RR* обутые в низкопрофильные шины. В салоне кроссоверов имеются новые рули и коврики в салон, по желанию клиента могут перешить иными материалами.







Mercedes-AMG G 63 и BMW X5 M Competition от G-Power

Ранее издание Тарантас Ньюс сообщало, что в сети появились шпионские фото рестайлинговой версии *Mercedes-AMG G63*. Новый *Mercedes-Benz G-Class* представили в начале 2018 года, а спустя несколько месяцев в рамках автосалона в Женеве показали его «заряженную» модификацию- *AMG G63*.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Ро карс за проблемные машины не берётся.


----------



## Candellmans

Журналист из Канады назвал «Ниву» крутым внедорожником​







13.12.2021 11:24
Генри Келсалл из издания Hotcars.com поделился своим мнением о российском внедорожнике Lada Niva Legend. Автор статьи назвал автомобиль маленьким крутым внедорожником, в котором есть что-то причудливое и очаровательное.








Lada Niva Legend

В своей статье *Генри Келсалл* упомянул, что *Niva* производится с 1977 года и на сегодняшний день оснащена 1,7-литровым двигателем. Автомобиль строится на базе *Fiat* 60-х годов. Бензиновый ДВС с электронным впрыском топлива от *Bosch* способен выдать 85 л.с., что по словам автора немного, но этому автомобилю — это все что нужно. Двигатель работает в паре с 5-скоростной МКПП. Кроме того, *Niva* оборудована системой постоянного полного привода, с понижающей передачей и блокировкой дифференциала.







Lada Niva Legend

*Генри Келсалл* оценил большой выбор модификаций *Lada Niva*. Топовая версия носит название *Bronto*, и создавалась она для езды по тяжелому бездорожью. Однако, автора статьи удивила базовая комплектация, в которой отсутствуют кондиционер и электростеклоподъемники. Эти опции приобретаются за дополнительную плату. В 1981 году проходило ралли «Париж — Дакар», в котором *Lada Niva* под управлением команды из Франции пришла третьей к финишной черте. Это является доказательством, что не стоит недооценивать этот внедорожник.







Lada Niva Legend

По словам журналиста, *Niva* смогла бы стать лучшим автомобилем 2021 года, поскольку она все еще является одним из немногих классических внедорожников. В статье машину охарактеризовали как простой, надежной и недорогой, с отличной проходимостью по бездорожью.





Lada Niva Legend
Напомним, в данный момент что цены на трехдверную *Lada Niva Legend* в России начинаются от 676 000 рублей.

Тарантас Ньюс.


----------



## Candellmans

Компания Toyota планирует представить 30 новых моделей электрических авто к 2030 году​







14.12.2021 16:48
Toyota планирует к 2030 году представить 30 моделей электрических авто. Об этом в ходе пресс-конференции объявил президент компании Акио Тоёда, пишет ТАСС.








bZ4X

*Toyota Motor* Акио Тоёда:


> Мы собираемся представить 30 моделей электрических авто к 2030-му. Также мы рассчитываем, что к 2030 году объем продаж наших электрокаров достигнет отметки в 3,5 млн экземпляров.









Toyota bZ4X

Ожидается, что продажи первого электрического авто *Toyota* — кроссовера *bZ4X* — начнутся с середины следующего года в ряде регионов мира, включая Японию, Северную Америку, Китай и Европу.







Toyota bZ4X

Напомним, *Toyota bZ4X* создана на новой платформе e-TNGA, разработанной совместно с *Subaru* для электромобилей с передним, задним или полным приводом. Общая длина кузова составляет 4690 мм, ширина — 1860 мм, высота — 1650 мм. *bZ4X* по габаритам почти не отличается от *RAV4*, но при этом у электромобиля заметно более крупная колесная база — 2850 мм против 2690 мм. Благодаря этому новинка обеспечивает запас пространства для пассажиров второго ряда на уровне седанов D-класса.







Toyota bZ4X

*bZ4X* будет выпускаться в двух версиях: с одним и двумя электромоторами. В переднеприводном исполнении предусмотрен один двигатель на 204 л.с., в полноприводном — два по 109 л.с. (в сумме 218 л.с.). Время разгона с места до 100 км/ч составляет 8,4 и 7,7 секунды соответственно. Масса различается несущественно: 1920 и 2005 кг.







Toyota bZ4X

Вне зависимости от количества двигателей используется литий-ионная батарея емкостью 71,4 кВт/ч, прикрытая снизу стальным листом. Запас хода — 500 км для переднеприводной версии и 460 км для заднеприводной (цикл испытаний WLTC). Поддерживается быстрая зарядка мощностью до 150 кВт (до 80% за 30 минут).








Toyota bZ4X


----------



## Candellmans

Лиса обзор Aurus Senat
Ролсс - ройс по русский


----------



## Candellmans

Грандиозный шухер


----------



## Candellmans

Компания Maserati создала эксклюзивный суперкар MC20 Fuoriserie Edition для Дэвида Бэкхема​







16.12.2021 14:52
Maserati MC20 Fuoriserie Edition создавался специально для знаменитого спортсмена. В создании суперкара Дэвид Бэкхем поучаствовал лично.








Maserati MC20 Fuoriserie Edition

Как уточняет «Центральная служба новостей», *Дэвид Бэкхем* — официальный амбассадор марки *Maserati*. Он специально тестировал автомобиль *MC20 Fuoriserie Edition* длительной поездкой до Модены, а также испытывал суперкар на дорогах Майами. Такое тестирование позволит инженерам настроить авто под конкретный стиль вождения *Дэвида*.







Maserati MC20 Fuoriserie Edition

Кроме того, благодаря программе *Maserati Centro Stile*, спортсмен смог сам почувствовать себя дизайнером, внеся посильный вклад в вид автомобиля. По словам самого *Дэвида Бэкхема*, он сам обожает автомобили. Принять участие в создании собственного суперкара для него было очень волнительно и интересно.







Maserati MC20 Fuoriserie Edition

Эксклюзивный суперкар *MC20 Fuoriserie Edition* окрашен в притягательный цвет-хамелеон. Он выполнен в черном оттенке с вкраплениями бледно-розового цвета, которые становятся более насыщенными и яркими под определенным углом. Кроме того, некоторые поверхности кузова исполнены в глянцевом стиле, а окрас логотипа *Trident* имеет матовую оттенок. Шильдики *MC20* и тормозные суппорты от компании *Brembo* выкрашены в розовый цвет. Кузов выполнен из углеводородного материала, благодаря которому вес автомобиля составляет всего 1500 кг.







Maserati MC20 Fuoriserie Edition

Интерьер суперкара приковывает взгляд. Удобные сиденья выполнены из черной альконтары и дополнены розовой прострочкой. Спинки кресел украшены методом тональной лазерной гравировки, а подголовники обшиты трехмерной пастельно-розовой вышивкой. На центральную консоль установлена эксклюзивная матово-глянцевая табличка с надписью «*For David*», которая исполнена в виде матового алюминиевого налета.







Maserati MC20 Fuoriserie Edition

Характеристики суперкара *Maserati MC20 Fuoriserie Edition* говорят о том, что автомобиль не только красивый, но и мощный. В качестве силовой установки используется *V6* объемом 3,0 литра мощность которого составляет 630 л.с. и 730 Нм. Двигатель создан по фирменной запатентованной технологии, которая применяется в создании моторов для *F1*. Суперкар разгоняется с места до 100 км/ч за 2,9 секунды, а максимальная скорость — 325 км/ч.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Мдя не плох


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Марка Audi рассказала о новинках для России в следующем году​








Компания Audi в 2022 году привезёт в нашу страну сразу несколько новинок.







Обновленное семейство Audi RS3

Как рассказали агентству «Автостат» в пресс-службе марки* Audi*, в первом квартале 2022 года в продажу на российский рынок поступит новое поколение спортивного седана *RS3*, а также хэтчбека *RS3 Sportback*. Затем (конец первого — начало второго квартала следующего года) в РФ появятся *RS*-модификации кроссовера* Q3* и купе-кроссовера *Q3 Sportback* новой генерации.







Audi A8

В третьем квартале следующего до России доберется обновленный флагманский седан *Audi A8*. Во втором полугодии у российских дилеров компании *Audi* появятся суперкар *R8* нового поколения, который будет доступен в исполнениях *Coupe* и *Spyder*, а также электрический седан *e-tron GT*.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Классическую Lada Niva переделали в дом на колёсах​






В Тольятти появилась группа энтузиастов, которые создают необычные версии отечественных авто. Теперь команда создала дом на колесах из обычной LADA Niva Legend.







LADA Niva Legend. Фото: Drive2

За основу был взят *ВИС-2346*, который представляет собой полурамную грузовую версию «*Niva*». Кроме того, энтузиасты доработали трансмиссию, добавили пневматическую подвеску и большие колеса. Силовая установка также претерпела некоторые изменения. Объем ДВС вырос до 1,8 литра, а мощность составляет 100 л.с. С мотором сочетается 5-скоростная МКПП. Привод – постоянный полный с блокировкой межосевого дифференциала.







LADA Niva Legend. Фото: Drive2

Сам модуль «дома на колесах» построила фирма *Автокемперпром*. Он выкрашен в черные и белые цвета. Внутри скрывается кабинка, где установлены душ, туалет и раковина. Кроме того, имеется кухонный блок с газовой плитой, холодильником и дополнительной раковиной. Также предусмотрено выдвижное спальное место.





LADA Niva Legend. Фото: Drive2
Стоимость такого автомобиля составляет минимум 1,5 млн рублей. Этот экземпляр был выполнен на заказ для клиента из Европы. Для него дом на колесах обойдется на миллион рублей дороже.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Институт НАМИ построил беспилотник на базе LADA Vesta​Научный центр ФГУП «НАМИ» представил прототип беспилотного автомобиля, построенного на популярной в России платформе LADA Vesta. Новинка позволяет разработчикам отрабатывать технологии автономного вождения.






Источник: Wroom.ru​
Испытания уже проходят не только на полигоне, но и в городских условиях. Известно, что машина оснащена видеокамерами, радарами и лидарами — последние помогают формировать трёхмерную карту окружающего пространства. Аппаратная составляющая используется в комбинации с подробными цифровыми картами окружающих территорий.

В России традиционным лидером в сфере беспилотных технологий является компания «Яндекс» — она уже несколько лет работает над созданием и испытанием систем автономного вождения. В 2017 года начались разработки, а с прошлого года компания сотрудничает с южнокорейским автопроизводителем Hyundai, создавая прототипы на его платформах. Известно, что разработкой беспилотных технологий занимается и «Сбер», с некоторых пор значительно расширивший сферу деятельности.




В отличие от них, ФГУП «НАМИ» является государственной организацией. Как сообщает портал Wroom, целью проекта, использующего LADA Vesta, является создание беспилотной платформы, предусматривающей использование в различных автомобилях. Практическое использование технологии в коммерческом сегменте пока не предусмотрено — в России отсутствует законодательство, регулирующее работу беспилотного транспорта на дорогах общего пользования.​
3DNews


----------



## Candellmans

Студенты из Японии строят пятидверный вариант внедорожника Suzuki Jimny​






Пока Suzuki никак не решится выпустить пятидверную версию субкомпактного внедорожника Suzuki Jimny актуального поколения JB74W, студенты Нихонской автомобильной технологической школы (NATS) решили взять инициативу в свои руки. Они вовсю готовят свою версию удлиненного Jimny, завершение работ намечено на январь 2022 года, пишет drom.ru.







Пятидверный Suzuki Jimny от студентов NATS

Длину автомобиля увеличили на 400 мм, то есть она теперь составляет 3950 мм. Для этого пришлось поперечно распилить кузов и лонжероны рамы — и вварить в них «вставки». На кузов навесили изготовленные по обходным технологиям задние двери. Передние сиденья сохранили точки крепления, задние немного отодвинуты для увеличения запаса пространства в ногах.







Пятидверный Suzuki Jimny от студентов NATS

Попутно студенты подготавливают *Jimny* под бездорожье: установили большие колеса с расширенной колеей, передний силовой бампер и внесли доработки по части подвески.
Не обойдется без изменений и под капотом: 1,5-литровый бензиновый мотор укомплектуют турбонаддувом.







Пятидверный Suzuki Jimny от студентов NATS

Законченный проект представят на Токийской выставке тюнинга (Tokyo Auto Salon 2022), которая пройдет с 14 по 16 января.
Позже в 2022-м *Suzuki* выпустит официальную пятидверную версию *Jimny*. Автомобиль будет продаваться в том числе и в Японии, хотя основным рынком сбыта должна стать Индия.







Пятидверный Suzuki Jimny от студентов NATS

Напомним, *Suzuki Jimny* четвертого поколения выпускается с 2018 года. В России трехдверный *Jimny* стоит минимум 1 859 000 рублей за вариант с «механикой».

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Taiga Motors выпустила мощный электрический снегоход. Он разгоняется до «сотни» за 3 секунды​Еще в 2018 году квебекская компания Taiga Motors анонсировала электрический снегоход TS2, который может развивать скорость до 100 км/ч всего за 3 секунды. Теперь с производственной линии сошли первые изделия, на которых уже можно прокатиться.







Taiga Motors
Первые электрические снегоходы уже можно купить. Они невероятно быстрые и напичканы всевозможной электроникой

Ожидается, что первые поставки по предзаказу начнутся в начале 2022 года после получения окончательных разрешений от государственных органов. В модельный ряд электроснегоходов помимо горного Ekko входит кроссовер Atlas и внедорожник Nomad.

По словам представителей бренда, любители гонок могут рассчитывать на огромный крутящий момент, нулевую задержку дроссельной заслонки, систему терморегулирования, позволяющую поддерживать батарею в оптимальном состоянии, даже при температуре значительно ниже нуля, а также быструю зарядку постоянным током. В настройках также можно задать пользовательские параметры привода, а мобильное приложение позволяет планировать маршрут и отслеживать движение по нему.

Как и все модели в линейке, горный снегоход Ekko предлагается в стандартной и продвинутой версиях. Первый развивает скорость от 0 до 100 км/ч за 4,1 секунды благодаря 120-сильной электрической трансмиссии. Запас хода на одном заряде у такой версии составляет примерно 98 километров. Продвинутая версия сильно похожа на стандартную, но имеет 180-сильный двигатель для 3,3-секундного спринта и дальностью хода в 131 км.

Автомобиль имеет подвеску на двойных поперечных рычагах спереди с ходом 220 мм и многорычажную заднюю подвеску с ходом 270 мм. На снегоходе установлены тормоза Hayes, а адаптивное торможение с рекуперацией позволяет восполнять часть заряда во время замедления. Дисплей высокой четкости позволяет отображать GPS-карты и пользовательские профили местности.

Популярная механика


----------



## Candellmans

Редкий Mercedes-Benz 190E 1990 года выпуска был продан за 15,8 млн рублей​






На онлайн-аукционе Bring a Trailer накануне «ушел с молотка» Mercedes-Benz 190E 2.5-16, выпущенный в 1990 году. Стоимость лота составила 215 000 долларов (около 15,8 млн рублей по актуальному курсу).








Mercedes-Benz 190Е 2.5-16 Evolution II

Автомобиль хорошо сохранился за 31 год. Версия *Mercedes-Benz 190Е 2.5-16 Evolution II* была выпущена тиражом в 502 экземпляра. Проданный авто был под номером 310 в серии. Кузов окрашен в темно-синий «металлик». Кроме того, автомобиль оборудован люком с электроприводом.







Mercedes-Benz 190Е 2.5-16 Evolution II

Под капотом *Mercedes-Benz 190Е* установлена четырёхцилиндровая силовая установка *Cosworth* с доработками ателье *AMG*. Мощность двигателя - 235 л.с. и 245 Нм. Максимальная скорость составляет 249 км/ч. Автомобиль оборудован более мощной тормозной системой и расширенной колеёй.







Mercedes-Benz 190Е 2.5-16 Evolution II

ДВС сочетается с 5-скоростной МКПП *Getrag*. Привод автомобиля – задний. Установлен дифференциал повышенного трения. Мотор и трансмиссия прошли полное техническое обслуживание с заменой расходников.







Mercedes-Benz 190Е 2.5-16 Evolution II

Пробег экземпляра – 139 000 километров, но это не помешало автомобилю выглядеть презентабельно. Экстерьер подчеркивает обвес с большим антикрылом на крышке багажника и оригинальные 17-дюймовые легкосплавные диски.







Mercedes-Benz 190Е 2.5-16 Evolution II

В салоне использована черная кожа, которую дополняют деревянные вставки. В комплектацию входят кондиционер, система обогрева передних сидений, кассетное головное устройство с CD-чейнджером.


----------



## Candellmans

Ателье Mansory представило спецверсию кроссовера Rolls-Royce Cullinan для ОАЭ​






Тюнинг-ателье Mansory представило специальную версию кроссовера Rolls-Royce Cullinan для Объединённых Арабских Эмиратов.








Rolls-Royce Cullinan Special UAE

Так, *Rolls-Royce Cullinan Special UAE* получил новый обвес с массивными бамперами и воздухозаборниками, оформление которых напоминает камень. Также машине досталось развитое антикрыло и особые колёсные диски (24 дюйма), пишет Speedme.ru.






Rolls-Royce Cullinan Special UAE
В салоне — ещё больше этого странного «каменистого» материала, а также обработанная кожа белого и чёрного цветов с волнистым рисунком.




Rolls-Royce Cullinan Special UAE

Под капотом *Rolls-Royce Cullinan Special UAE* — 6,7-литровый движок V12 мощностью 610 лошадиных сил (950 Нм).






Rolls-Royce Cullinan Special UAE
Ранее портал tarantas.news сообщал, что ателье *Mansory* представило пакет доработки кроссовера *Aston Martin DBX*. Автомобиль обзавёлся карбоновым обвесом с двумя массивными антикрыльями, стал на 250 л.с. мощнее и на 0,7 секунды быстрее в разгоне до скорости 100 км/час.




Rolls-Royce Cullinan Special UAE


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

*Капсула времени*

Новый мотоцикл «Восход-3М» 1992 года выпуска нашли в гараже​На youtube-канала «Roma Urraco» рассказали об очередной «капсуле времени». На этот раз блогер обнаружил в Киеве практически новый мотоцикл «Восход-3М», который простоял в гараже почти 30 лет. На одометре транспортного средства 1992 года выпуска числится всего 68 километров.






Восход-3 М
Жёлтый мотоцикл *«Восход-3 М»* с родной резиной находится в хорошем состоянии, за исключением небольших следов коррозии на хромированных деталях руля, выхлопа и ободах колёс. Небольшие повреждения также имеются на ручках тормоза и сцепления, заднем фонаре. На учёт мотоцикл никогда не ставили. Комплект документов полный: паспорт, инструкция по эксплуатации, справка-счёт.






Восход-3 М
У собственника данного *«Восхода»* таких мотоциклов два, и второй им активно используется. На него с нового байка переставлялись зеркало и амортизатор. Видимо, задумка была такая — купить два, а потом один использовать в качестве донора запчастей.







Восход-3 М
Напомним, такие мотоциклы производили с 1983 по 1993 годы, всего было выпущено свыше 1,5 млн экземпляров. В нем установлен одноцилиндровый двухтактный мотор воздушного охлаждения рабочим объёмом 175 куб. см. Мощность агрегата — 14 л.с., он позволяет мотоциклу разгоняться до 105 км/ч.







Восход-3 М
*«Восход‑3 М»* представлял собой модернизированную версию модели. Впоследствии на смену ему пришёл *«Восход-3 М‑01»* с более мощным 15-сильным мотором.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

В Белоруссии продаётся новый электрический Hyundai Ioniq 5 за 5,2 млн рублей​






На Auto.ru выставлен на продажу электрический кросс Hyundai Ioniq 5 2021 года выпуска в версии Long Range. Ценник – 5 211 766 рублей.





Источник: Auto.ru

В список оснащения *Hyundai Ioniq 5* — 47 опций — полностью светодиодная оптика, тонированные стекла, дверь багажника с электрическим приводом, спойлер на крыше с дополнительным стоп-сигналом и наружные зеркала с функцией памяти.







Источник: Auto.ru

В салоне — единый «кластер» панели проборов (10,3 дюйма) и экрана мультимедиа (12,3 дюйма), зеркало с автозатемнением, кресла с вентиляцией, отсек для зарядки мобильных устройств и аудиосистема Bose. Также доступны адаптивный круиз-контроль, система слежения за давлением в шинах, датчики дождя и прочее.







Источник: Auto.ru

В движение *Hyundai Ioniq 5 Long Range* приводит двухмоторная установка мощностью 305 лошадиных сил (605 Нм). Ёмкость батареи — 72,6 кВт/ч. Запас хода — 410 км. Привод — полный.







Источник: Auto.ru

Ранее портал tarantas.news сообщал, что компания *Hyundai* назвала сроки появления электрического *Ioniq 5* в РФ.

Тарнтас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Один из двух существующих Mercedes-Benz 300 SL Gullwing тёмно-серого цвета уйдет с молотка​







На аукционе RM Sotheby's выставят на продажу один из редчайших экземпляров Mercedes-Benz 300 SL Gullwing. Его ценность в том, что таких спорткаров в темно-сером цвете было выпущено всего два.






Mercedes-Benz 300 SL Gullwing. Фото: Rmsothebys.com
Общий объем выпущенных *Mercedes-Benz 300 SL* составляет 1 400 единиц. Около 530 экземпляров окрасили в серебристый цвет в честь спортивных болидов бренда. Но покупатели спорткаров могли выбрать оттенок кузова из 10 стандартных цветов или почти любой в рамках программы *sonderfarben*.








Mercedes-Benz 300 SL Gullwing. Фото: Rmsothebys.com

Темно-серое исполнение кузова продаваемого экземпляра как раз из такой программы. Известно лишь о двух автомобилях, которые были окрашены в этот оттенок. Кроме того, цвет хорошо сочетается с необычно оформленными сиденьями в красно-зелёную клетку и светло-бежевым винилом, которым обтянуты прочие детали салона.





Mercedes-Benz 300 SL Gullwing. Фото: Rmsothebys.com

ыставленный на продажу* Mercedes-Benz 300 SL *был собран в апреле 1955 года, но первый владелец у авто появился только в 1959-м. На первую реставрацию автомобиль отправился в 1987 году. Тогда был изменен цвет кузова, но после 2014 года экземпляру вернули его первоначальный вид. Но было одно существенное отличие: винил в салоне заменили на кожу.







Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Тюнинг-ателье Zacoe Performance создало специальный «Body Kit» для пятого поколения Toyota Supra​






Тюнинг-ателье Zacoe Performance разработало специальный «Body Kit» для Toyota Supra пятого поколения. Вероятно, инженеры вдохновлялись внешним видом акул.








Toyota Supra в исполнении от тюнинг-ателье Zacoe Performance

В презентации участвовал автомобиль в зелено-сером исполнении. Видно, что передний бампер дополнен тремя огромными воздухозаборниками, которые визуально ассоциируются с мордой акулы, а боковые щели напоминают жабры.





Toyota Supra в исполнении от тюнинг-ателье Zacoe Performance


Все части тюнинг-пакета выполнены из углеволокна. Под бампером расположился широкий сплиттер. Передние крылья и задние четверти сильно расширили, но тюнинг-ателье не уточняет, насколько шире стала *Supra* в их обвесе по сравнению с серийной версией.







Toyota Supra в исполнении от тюнинг-ателье Zacoe Performance

Углепластиковый капот получил мощные воздухозаборники в центре. Ближе к передним стойкам появились боковые щели воздуховодов, которое дополнительно отводят тепло из моторного отсека. По данным «Центральной Службы Новостей», тюнинг-ателье предлагает два варианта оформления капота: окрашивание в оттенок кузова или натуральная структура углеволокна без окраски.








Тарантас Ньюс

Toyota Supra в исполнении от тюнинг-ателье Zacoe Performance
Боковые юбки, которые идут от передних крыльев практически до задней четверти, визуально «приземляют» автомобиль. Изменили ли настройки подвески для того, чтобы еще больше уменьшить дорожный просвет неизвестно. Дополняют внешний вид диски с широкой «полкой» большего диаметра, «обутые» в низкопрофильную резину.







Toyota Supra в исполнении от тюнинг-ателье Zacoe Performance

Заканчивает образ автомобиля крышка багажника с аэродинамическими прорезями в задних крыльях, диффузор сложной формы, под которым находятся патрубки выпускной системы и функциональное антикрыло.





T
oyota Supra в исполнении от тюнинг-ателье Zacoe Performance

Ожидается, что скоро тюнинг-ателье *Zacoe Performance* раскроет стоимость своего визуального пакета доработок и возможность его приобретения как целиком, так и отдельными позициями.


----------



## Candellmans

Немецкое ателье Brabus представило 800-сильный пикап на базе AMG G63​







Brabus приготовил ещё одну модификацию AMG G63, которая получила название Adventure XLP Superblack.






Источник: Brabus
Так, *Adventure XLP Superblack* почти на 70 сантиметров длиннее *Mercedes-AMG G63* второй генерации без учёта запасного колеса. Длина — 5,31 метра.






Источник: Brabus

Также машина получила грузовую платформу, особую подвеску с бортовыми редукторами, которая увеличивает клиренс до 490 мм и сдвоенные патрубки системы выхлопа, выведенные сбоку.







Источник: Brabus
В салоне — чёрная кожа, декоративные детали из «тёмного хрома» и углеродного волокна, кресла с прострочкой в форме ракушек и перфорация.







Источник: Brabus

Под капотом — 4,0-литровый V8 с двойным турбонаддувом мощностью 800 лошадиных сил (1000 Нм). Разгон с 0 до 100 км/ч — 4,8 секунды. Максимальная скорость — 210 км/ч.






Источник: Brabus

Ранее портал tarantas.news сообщал, что *Brabus* представил программу доработки самого дорогого кроссовера марки *Mercedes-Benz*.
BRABUSMERCEDES-AMG G63BRABUS 800 ADVENTURE XLP SUPE


----------



## Candellmans

На российском рынке стал доступен «упрощенный» Mercedes-Maybach S 450​






В российском конфигураторе марки стал доступен вариант Mercedes-Maybach с шестицилиндровым силовым агрегатом.







Mercedes-Maybach S 450 4Matic

Рекомендуемая стоимость *Mercedes-Maybach S 450 4Matic* составляет 16 780 000 рублей. В движение автомобиль приводится умерено-гибридной силовой установкой на базе 3,0-литрового турбированного *V6* мощностью 367 л.с. и 500 Нм крутящего момента. Покупатели модификации *S 450 4Matic* могут сэкономить 3,13 млн рублей относительно *S 580 4Matic* с 4,0-литровым двигателем *V8* мощностью 503 л.с. и 700 Нм крутящего момента. Также снижения стоимости на 16% удалось добиться благодаря урезанному списку оснащения.




Mercedes-Maybach S 450 4Matic
В версии *Mercedes-Maybach S 450 4Matic* на передних креслах больше нет функции массажа, на заднем ряду исчез откидной столик. Также из списка опций исчез проекционный дисплей с дополненной реальностью, фары *Digital Light* и теперь они доступны только за дополнительную плату.






Mercedes-Maybach S 450 4Matic

Однако же у «упрощенного» *Mercedes-Maybach S 450* если и свои достоинства. Силовой агрегат на 15% экономичнее восьмицилиндрового двигателя, а единственное внешнее отличие новинки — шильдик на крышке багажника. Примечательно и то, что шестицилиндровый *Mercedes-Maybach S-Class* в кузове *Z223* предлагается лишь в РФ и на китайском рынке.






Mercedes-Maybach S 450 4Matic

Для *S 450 4Matic* недоступны некоторые возможности персонализации. Автомобиль недоступен в двухцветном варианте. Опционально можно заказать подвеску *E-Active Body Control* (780 тысяч рублей), полноуправляемое шасси с углом поворота задних колёс на 10 градусов (156 тысяч рублей) или 4D-аудиосистему 650 тысяч рублей). Первые автомобили с *V6* под капотом доберутся до дилеров не раньше весны текущего года.






Mercedes-Maybach S 450 4Matic

Ранее издание Тарантас Ньюс рассказывало о том, что компания *Mercedes-Benz* отзывает почти 1,1 тыс. автомобилей *Mercedes-Benz S-Class* в РФ.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Компания Toyota готовит хардкорный пикап Tundra​






Компания Toyota разрабатывает особо экстремальную версию новой модели Tundra, которая станет соперником таких пикапов, как Ford F-150 Raptor и Chevrolet Silverado ZR2. Как отмечает издание The Drive со ссылкой на собственные источники в японской компании, с готовым пикапом марка Toyota намерена также выступать в неких гонках по бездорожью. Сроки премьеры хардкорной новинки пока не называются.








Toyota Tundra TRD Desert Chase

По информации источников, базироваться новая модификация* Toyota Tundra* будет на уже имеющемся заряженном варианте исполнения* TRD Pro*, а создают её с оглядкой на концепт-кар *Tundra Desert Chase*: этот доработанный пикап марка показывала на последнем тюнинг-шоу *SEMA*.







Toyota Tundra TRD Desert Chase

Вероятнее всего, новый пикап снабдят длинноходной подвеской с усиленными компонентами и новыми амортизаторами, а также установят 37-дюймовые внедорожные шины. Кроме этого, ожидается, что хардкорная версия *Tundra* получит и доработки внешности: как минимум силовые бампера, а также расширенные колёсные арки. Значится в планах и своеобразный полукаркас безопасности для грузовой платформы.







Toyota Tundra TRD Desert Chase

Данных об изменениях в силовом агрегате такого пикапа пока нет. *Toyota Tundra TRD Pro* оснащается гибридной силовой установкой *i-Force Max*, мощность которой составляет 443 л.с. и 790 Нм крутящего момента. Турбированный мотор V6, который применяется на *Ford F-150 Raptor*, производительнее — он развивает 450 л.с., но проигрывает силовой установке* Toyota* по тяговым характеристикам. Дебютирует новая версия пикапа *Toyota Tundra* в рамках некоего гоночного мероприятия, где новый вариант должен выступить в общем зачёте. Что это будут за гонки, пока не сообщается.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Theriollaria

Жаль нам такое почти не завозят. На фирму папки товарища купили пару автох от Tata. Одна пикап вторая -оно же но с железной крышей (а-ля джип). Итого на тот момент (99-2003) это были довольно редкие пикапы а Tata так почти эксклюзивные. Собирались их массово завозить да чет не срослось.


----------



## Candellmans

Подозреваю ТАта это солнечная Индия


----------



## Theriollaria

Candellmans написал(а):


> Подозреваю ТАта это солнечная Индия


Она самая.


----------



## Candellmans

Названы 10 самых дорогих автомобилей в мире​







Эксперты «Autonews» назвали 10 самых дорогих автомобилей в мире.






Так, на первом месте оказался *Rolls-Royce Boat Tail*. Ценник — 28 млн долларов (примерно 2,2 млрд рублей по текущему курсу).






Далее идёт *Bugatti La Voiture Noire*. Стоимость — 18,7 млн долларов (примерно 1,47 млрд рублей по текущему курсу), Мощность силового агрегата — 1500 лошадиных сил.






Третье место — *Bugatti Centodieci*. Ценник данного авто — 9 млн долларов (примерно 709 млн рублей по текущему курсу). Мощность движка — 1600 лошадиных сил, максимальная скорость — 380 км/ч.






На четвертой строчке — *Mercedes-Maybach Exelero*. Стоимость — 8 млн долларов (примерно 630 млн рублей по текущему курсу). Мощность агрегата — 700 сил, максималка — 351 км/ч.






Пятое место — *Bugatti Divo*. Цена — 5,8 млн долларов (456,7 млн рублей по текущему курсу). Мощность движка — 1500 лошадиных сил, максимальная скорость — 380 км/ч.







Тарантас Ньюс
Также в ТОП-10 самых дорогих авто в мире попали: *Koenigsegg CCXR Trevita* — 4,8 млн долларов (378 млн рублей), *Lamborghini Veneno* — 4,5 млн долларов (354,4 млн рублей), *Pagani Huayra Roadster BC* — 3,5 млн долларов (275,6 млн рублей), *W Motors Lykan Hypersport* — 3,4 млн долларов (267,7 млн рублей), *Aston Martin Valkyrie* — 3,2 млн долларов (252 млн рублей).


----------



## Candellmans

Электрический Opel Manta выиграл Grand Prix Международного Автомобильного Фестиваля​






Эксперты из области автоспорта, архитектуры, моды, дизайна, культуры и СМИ наградили электрический Opel Manta Гран-при фестиваля как «успешную новую интерпретацию старой модели».







Opel Manta GSe ElektroMOD

Современная интерпретация классической модели однозначно притягивает взгляд в потоке, будь то владельцы больших новых внедорожников, или же люксовых машин. Этот факт подчёркивает, что *Manta GSe ElektroMOD* — это не просто авто, которому дали вторую жизнь. Это настоящая легендарная модель, которая была создана автолюбителями из Рюссельсхайма с использованием современных технологий с большим вниманием к деталям, пишет Центральная служба новостей.







Opel Manta GSe ElektroMOD

Купе, по большому счёту, сохранило дизайн исторической модели *Opel Manta* из 1970-х годов, но внешний вид автомобиля разбавили ультрасовременными акцентами. Например, «решётка радиатора» представляет собой единую цифровую панель, которая способна отображать текстовые сообщения: данный элемент был назван Pixel Vizor. В него же встроили и головную оптику. Задние фонари также выполнили на основе светодиодов с трёхмерной графикой. Рестомод «обули» в необычные 17-дюймовые колёсные диски, которые были разработаны специально для этого проекта.







Opel Manta GSe ElektroMOD

В салоне купе *Opel Manta GSe ElektroMOD* — массивная электронная панель, «окружающая» водителя: она включает в себя 12-дюймовые «приборы» и экран медиасистемы на 10 дюймов. Салон машины отделали кожей и алькантарой в сочетании серого, чёрного и жёлтого оттенков, а также добавили два спортивных «ковша» и 3-спицевое рулевое Petri без единой кнопки.







Opel Manta GSe ElektroMOD

Оригинальный 1,6-литровый двигатель уступил своё место электромотору, который выдаёт 147 л.с. и 225 Нм максимального крутящего момента. Он комплектуется 31-киловаттной батареей, позволяющей проехать без подзарядки до 200 км. Возрождённая *Manta* оснащена системой рекуперативного торможения и бортовым зарядным устройством.







Opel Manta GSe ElektroMOD

Отмечается, что рестомод *Manta GSe ElektroMOD* сохранил 4-ступенчатую МКПП. Таким образом, управлять им можно будет так же, как и оригинальной моделью *Opel Manta*. При этом КПП может применяться и в автоматическом режиме: для этого надо просто включить четвёртую передачу.







Opel Manta GSe ElektroMOD

Ранее портал tarantas.news сообщал, что хэтчбек *Opel Astra* вернется на рынок РФ в конце 2022 года.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Lada Niva Legend возглавила ТОП-5 бюджетных кроссоверов и внедорожников для российских дорог​






Даже располагая суммой в 1,5 млн рублей, можно стать обладателем нового кроссовера либо внедорожника.







Lada Niva Legend

Первый выбор в таком бюджете — отечественная *Lada Niva Legend*, стоимость которой сегодня стартует от 693,9 тыс. рублей. В данном случае в указанный бюджет укладываются абсолютно все её модификации: от базовой *Classic* до топового варианта *Bronto*.







УАЗ «Хантер»

Еще одним внедорожником в данном списке оказался* УАЗ «Хантер»*. Сейчас его стоимость стартует от 1,007 млн рублей за базовую версию и от 1,247 млн рублей — за экспедиционный вариант, дооснащенный всем необходимым для бездорожья.







Chery Tiggo 4

На третьей строчке рейтинга расположился китайский *Chery Tiggo 4* с минимальной стоимостью 1,139 млн рублей. Применительно к этому кроссоверу эксперты отдельно отмечают тот факт, что именно базовой версии у дилеров может не оказаться, поэтому вместо нее придется выбирать следующую версию *«Комфорт»* (от 1,299 млн рублей) либо какое-нибудь другое исполнение подороже.








Renault Duster

Четвертое место — у кроссовера* Renault Duster*, который сменил поколение весной 2021 года. Несмотря на довольно серьезное обновление в дизайне и оснащении, французский *SUV* сохранил демократичный ценник, начинающийся от 1,147 млн рублей.







Nissan Terrano

Замыкает данный список кроссовер *Nissan Terrano*. Цены на него (если рассматривать автомобили 2021 модельного года) стартуют от 1,235 млн рублей за базовую версии, хотя в теории в вышеуказанный бюджет впишутся и более продвинутые модификации *Elegance* и *Elegance Plus*.






LADA Niva Legend возглавила ТОП-5 бюджетных кроссоверов и внедорожников для российских дорог


Даже располагая суммой в 1,5 млн рублей, можно стать обладателем нового кроссовера либо внедорожника.



tarantas.news


----------



## Candellmans

*15.000.000*

Roadster. Очень дорого​ Машину 2006 года оценили в 15 миллионов рублей
На сайте «Авто.ру» появилось объявление о продаже Morgan Roadster 2006 года. Спорткар с дизайном в стиле ретро оценили в 15 миллионов рублей. Цену владелец объясняет состоянием и пробегом — всего 1000 километров. Родстер растаможен, стоит на учете в ГИБДД и готов занять место в чьей-нибудь личной коллекции. Тем временем в Европе такие машины стоят в 2–2,5 раза дешевле.
https://motor.ru/news/morgan-for-sale-28-01-2022.htm/comments








Модель Roadster британская фирма Morgan Motor Company выпускала с 2004 по 2019 год. Первые восемь лет на спорткары ставили двигатель V6 3.0 Ford Duratec мощностью 226 сил и 285 Нм момента, и только в 2012-м его заменили на 284-сильный V6 3.7 Ford Cyclone. Скорее всего, выставленный на продажу экземпляр оснащен именно трехлитровым мотором, и 3.7 в описании — это всего лишь опечатка. Как бы то ни было, машину оценили в 15 миллионов рублей, что существенно дороже предложений в Европе.

Так, немецкий дилер Auto Salon Singen продает Morgan Roadster в очень редкой версии Lightweight Serie 1. Двухдверка создавалась для монокубка Morgan Challenge, но имеет допуск на обычные дороги. Среди особенностей спорткара — каркас безопасности, гоночные сиденья, огнетушитель и четырехточечные ремни. Пробег машины составляет 10 190 километров, а цена — 66 800 евро, что соответствует 5,8 миллиона рублей.









В России продают редкий британский спорткар Morgan Roadster. Очень дорого


На сайте «Авто.ру» появилось объявление о продаже Morgan Roadster 2006 года. Спорткар с дизайном в стиле ретро оценили в 15 миллионов рублей. Цену владелец объясняет состоянием и пробегом — всего 1000 километров. Родстер растаможен, стоит на учете в ГИБДД и готов занять место в чьей-нибудь...




motor.ru


----------



## Candellmans

В Москве за 269 млн рублей продают лимитированный Lamborghini Sian​






Объявление о продаже лимитированной версии Lamborghini Sian появилось на немецкой интернет-площадке Moble.de, но сам автомобиль находится в Москве. Авто было выпущено в 2021 году и не имеет пробега. Всего было создано 63 экземпляра. За этот автомобиль хотят получить 3,1 млн евро (около 269,1 млн рублей по актуальному курсу).








Lamborghini Sian FKP 37

Как и все экземпляры *Lamborghini Sian*, этот обладает индивидуальной комплектацией. Кузов спорткара выполнен в сером матовом цвете *Grigio Titans* и дополнен золотистыми акцентами на ливрее с номером 63. Также золотые вставки есть на креслах и центральной панели суперкара. 







Lamborghini Sian FKP 37

*Lamborghini Sian* стал первым автомобилем марки, которое оборудовано гибридной силовой установкой мощностью 820 л.с. Она состоит из 12-цилиндрового ДВС и электродвигателя, который запитан от суперконденсатора. Привод – полный. С места до 100 км/ч авто разгоняется за 2,8 секунды. Максимальная скорость составляет 350 км/ч.







Lamborghini Sian

Впервые суперкар *Lamborghini Sian* был представлен публике на Франкфуртском автосалоне 2019 года в кузове купе. Летом 2020 года была продемонстрирована открытая версия *Sian Roadster*, которая была создана тиражом 19 экземпляров.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Bentley готовит свой первый электромобиль: тесты начнутся уже в этом году​02.02.2022 





Производство «зелёной» модели британского бренда наладят на мощностях переоборудованного и расширенного завода в Крю. 
Электрокар появится в 2025 году.

В Bentley в 2019 году рассказали, что завод компании, расположенный в Крю (Англия), стал углерод-нейтральным и начал потреблять исключительно экологически чистую электроэнергию. Тогда же стартовал выпуск первого plug-in гибрида бренда, который был создан на базе кроссовера Bentayga. В следующем году стало известно о новой стратегии развития британской марки – Beyond100. В этом плане указано, что после 2030 года Bentley будет выпускать только «зелёные» модели.








На фото: концептуальное электрическое купе Bentley EXP 100 GT, представленное в 2019 году

Ранее было официально подтверждено, что первая «электричка» лакшери-бренда появится в 2025 году. Её производство наладят на мощностях переоборудованного завода в Крю. Сейчас разработка модели уже идёт. Как сообщает британское издание Autocar со ссылкой на генерального директора Эдриана Холлмарка, тестирование прототипов новинки начнётся ближе к концу текущего года.







Глава Bentley рассказал о том, что на сегодняшний день работы по созданию экстерьера будущего электрокара завершены примерно на 80-85%. 
Он пояснил, что в дальнейшем разработчикам предстоит улучшить те решения, которые уже были найдены. Также Эдриан Холлмарк отметил, 
что интерьер новинки, который, вероятно, окажется роскошным, готов на 95%.







Руководитель британской компании не подтвердил слухи о том, что первый электромобиль Bentley окажется кроссовером. Он лишь пояснил, что модель займёт место флагмана линейки бренда, которое ранее принадлежало Mulsanne (компания выпустила финальную лимитированную партию машин в 2020 году). Не исключено, что первенцем «зелёного» семейства марки окажется именно роскошный седан.

По словам Эдриана Холлмарка, предстоящая модель должна стать одной из лучших по аэродинамической эффективности, так что, вероятно, у новинки будет обтекаемая форма кузова и гладкая заглушка на месте для решётки радиатора. Пока что известно, что предстоящие «зелёные» новинки марки будут иметь уникальный стиль оформления, который, по сравнению с нынешними дизайнами получится более прогрессивным. Как отметил глава компании, первый электрокар не будет выглядеть радикально иным, однако он сможет стать знаком того, что Bentley вступает в новую эру.







На фото: Bentley Mulsanne, у которым компания попрощалась в 2020 году

Известно, что у Bentley на данный момент в планах имеются проекты для четырёх других электромобилей. И если прототипы первенца в конце года уже отправят на тесты, то на какой стадии находятся эти разработки, пока не сообщается.

Кроме того, глава Bentley отметил, что нынешние продукты компании находятся «в очень узком ценовом диапазоне». В дальнейшем марка намерена «либо подняться, либо опуститься, чтобы использовать больше потенциала бренда». Так что, не исключено, что некоторые из разрабатываемых электромобилей могут оказаться более доступными по цене, по сравнению с текущими модели, а другие, наоборот, займут нишу ещё более дорогих.

Колёса.ру


----------



## Candellmans

*Самый экстремальный Mercedes-AMG - всё*

Mercedes завершил производство самой экстремальной модели Mercedes-AMG​






Купе GT Black Series разошлось тиражом чуть более 1700 экземпляров.







Mercedes-AMG GT Black Series

Напомним, что информация о запуске серийного выпуска *Mercedes-AMG GT Black Series* появилась в середине лета 2020 года. Издание *MB Passion* со ссылкой на собственные источники в компании *Mercedes-Benz* сообщает, что производство модели было завершено. Всего было построено более 1700 экземпляров *Mercedes-AMG GT Black Series*, что делает модель наиболее массовой в линейке *Black Series*.







Mercedes-AMG GT Black Series

Ранее звание самого массового *Black Series* носило купе *CLK 63 Black Series*, которое было выпущено тиражом 700 экземпляров. На момент дебюта два года назад *Mercedes-AMG GT Black Series* стал самым мощным серийным автомобилем *Mercedes*. Под капотом автомобиля располагается доработанный битурбированный *V8* мощностью 730 л.с. Модель получила облегченный, но более жесткий кузов с развитыми аэродинамическими элементами и массивным антикрылом. С места до 100 км/ч купе разгонялось всего за 3,2 секунды и его максимальная скорость составляет 325 км/ч. Пакет *AMG Track* дополнительно предлагал каркас безопасности, четырехточечные ремни безопасности и систему пожаротушения.







Mercedes-AMG GT Black Series

Осенью 2020 года купе *Mercedes-AMG GT Black Series* установил рекорд Нюрбургринга среди серийных автомобилей. Спорткару удалось почти на две секунды улучшить результат, принадлежавший суперкару *Lamborghini Aventador SVJ*. Северную петлю *GT Black Series* смог пройти за 6 минут 43 секунды, но несколько позже этот рекорд побил *Porsche GT2 RS*.





Mercedes-AMG GT Black Series

Серийный выпуск других модификаций купе и родстера *GT* завершился в конце 2021 года, а прием заказов на двухдверные *Mercedes-AMG GT* был закрыт осенью. Пятидверный лифтбек все еще выпускается.







Mercedes-AMG GT Black Series

Ранее издание Тарантас Ньюс рассказывало о том, что самый мощный серийный *Mercedes-AMG* поступил в продажу в Европе.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Theriollaria

Candellmans написал(а):


> В Москве за 269 млн рублей продают лимитированный Lamborghini Sian​


Удивляет не стоимость автохи, а то, что у когото хватило денег и желания её купить.


----------



## Theriollaria

ЭлектроБентлик страх и ужас кошмарный что передуха что фары. Зад-бока норм.


----------



## Candellmans

Эх дядя ))


----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria

*Известное «имя», неизвестные модели: электромобили из Китая с ценой до $30 тыс. (да, уже в Украине)*



_Нежданно-негаданно, но в Украине образовался новый рыночный сегмент – электромобили из Китая. Как возникло данное явление? Для понимания сути этого вопроса, необходимо понимать суть китайского автомобильного рынка. Во-первых, он очень большой: последние несколько лет, рынок Китая постоянно соревнуется с рынком США за титул крупнейшего. И нередко, как получится от года к году, одерживает победу. Во-вторых, рынок закрытый: для того, чтобы зайти в Китай, авто-производителю нужно создавать СП с местными компаниями – иначе придется платить большие налоги на импортируемые автомобили. В-третьих, сегодня в Китае очень популярны электромобили. Сложите все эти пункты – и получите необычно большое количество электромобилей, которые выпускаются под известными брендами, но о которых слыть не слыхивали нигде в мире, кроме Китая… и Украины!_

Наша тотальная увлеченность в электромобилях, послабления в таможне для электрокаров, да низкая цена на подобную технику, привели к наплыву огромного числа неожиданных новинок. Среди них я специально выбрал электромобили не местных китайских, а известных глобальных брендов – как гарантия качества, долговременной надежности, будущей ликвидности при перепродаже, возможности поиска запчастей. Итак: пять «именитых» электрокаров из Китая, которые можно купить уже в Украине по цене до $30 тыс.

Оглавление [показать]
Renault City K-ZE – от $13,5 тыс.​



История китайского электромобиля Renault City K—ZE начинается с индийского компактного кроссовера Renault Kwid и продолжается вполне европейским электрокаром Dacia Spring. Интересная география, хотя она и не влияет на саму суть модели: перед нами компактный электромобиль А-класса с длиной кузова 3,74 м (колесная база 2,4 м) и чертами кроссовера.




Технические характеристики скромны: электромотор мощностью лишь 33 кВт или 45 л.с. да 125 Нм крутящего момента, максимальная скорость составляет 105 км/ч, привод только передний. В электромобиле Renault City K—ZE использован аккумулятор емкостью около 27 кВтч с обещанным запасом хода 271 км, да еще и по довольно оптимистичному измерительному циклу NEDC. Но вот вам еще более оптимистичный «китайский цикл»: обещанный запас хода до 350 км – но при условии равномерной спокойно езды на скорости 60 км/ч.
Это к разговору о том, как китайцы считают дистанцию пробега – и подобное характерно не только для Renault City K—ZE, а для подавляющего большинства электромобилей из Китая. Поэтому выбирая китайский электрокар с очередным фантастическим запасом хода, не поленитесь уточнить, по каким правилам сделан данный замер.



Nissan Sylphy Zero Emission – от $19 тыс.​



Еще одно творение от партнеров Renault—Nissan и также с непростой историей создания. Ведь седан Nissan Sylphy являет собой китайскую версию глобальной модели Nissan Sentra: типичный добротный С-класс, длина кузова 4,67 метра, колесная база 2,7 метра. А затем внутрь всех этих метров упаковали начинку электромобиля Nissan LEAF – так и получился электромобиль Nissan Sylphy Zero Emission.
Да не просто начинку Nissan LEAF, а комбинации техники первого и второго поколения электрокаров. Так, от первого поколения «листочка» здесь использован электромотор – его 80 кВт или 109 л.с. мощности способны обеспечить 144 км/ч максимальной скорости. Однако аккумулятор емкостью около 40 кВтч пришел уже от второго поколения Nissan LEAF. Для которого, к слову, обещают запас хода 270 км на этот аккумуляторе – а вот для седана Nissan Sylphy Zero Emision порой встречается значение обещанного запаса хода уже в 338 км. Вот только не забывайте о чудесах китайского подсчета запаса хода – словом, делите на полтора.
Но в остальном подшучивать над Nissan Sylphy Zero Emission не в чем: лаконичный, просторный, комфортный седан С-класса. Да еще и с довольно приятным салоном: передняя панель, современные приборы, новый руль – внутри использована масса деталей от Nissan LEAF второго поколения. При этом стоит Nissan Sylphy Zero Emission куда меньше.




Volkswagen e-Bora – от $20 тыс.​



А вы еще помните такой автомобиль, как Volkswagen Bora? В начале 2000-х годов так назывался седан, созданный как более престижная версия Volkswagen Golf и заменивший прошлые аналогичные модели-седаны (Jetta, Vento). Но история европейского седана Volkswagen Bora была недолгой, а вот в Китае он живет и поныне – конечно, сменив несколько поколений. На его основе и был создан электромобиль Volkswagen e—Bora, который визуально отличается собственным оформлением передней части и салоном с оригинальной приборной панелью, «заточенной» под электромобиль.




Итак, перед нами 4,67-метровый седан, построенный на вездесущей платформе MQB. Под капотом расположен электромотор мощностью 100 кВт или 136 л.с., который развивает крутящий момент 290 Нм. Также внутри электромобиля скрыт аккумулятор емкостью порядка 40 кВтч, что позволяет преодолеть дистанцию до 270 км согласно правилам замера NEDC.




Volkswagen e-Lavida – от $20,5 тыс.​



Еще один Volkswagen из Китая, еще один электромобиль, еще один представитель MQB-семейства. Да здесь все похоже! Почти идентичны общие размеры кузова (длина 4,67 метра, ширина 1,81 метра, высота 1,47 метра), дизайн салона отличается лишь парочкой деталей да изгибов. Пожалуй, самая приметная разница лишь в том, что электромобиль Volkswagen e—Lavida является «6-оконным седаном» (есть такое определение) – а не «4-оконным», как Volkswagen e—Bora.




Внутри все также почти идентично: электромотор на 100 кВт (136 л.с.) и 290 Нм, передний привод. Вот только аккумулятор отличается – в случае электромобиля Volkswagen e—Lavida использована батарея на 38 кВтч. Но обещанный запас хода даже чуть больше: 278 км по измерительному циклу NEDC. Похоже, положительно сказывается более пологая линия крыши, что могло повлиять на улучшения аэродинамики. В целом оба электрических седана Volkswagen практически сравнимы между собой, но за модель e—Lavida обычно просят на $500-1000 больше.




Hyundai Lafesta EV – от $28 тыс.​



Вот кто существенно дороже, так это электромобиль Hyundai Lafesta EV. Созданный, как несложно догадаться, на основе седана Hyundai Lafesta – локальная модель, разработанная исключительно для Китая и занимающая промежуточное положение между Hyundai Elantra и Hyundai Sonata. А потому и размеры немалые: длина 4,7 метра, колесная база 2,7 метра.




Электромобиль Hyundai Lafesta EV дополнительно удивляет конструкцией: аккумулятор установлен не только в нижней части кузова (под задним сиденьем), но также частично и в днище багажника – что напоминает Hyundai Ioniq. Данное решение потребовало отказа от независимой подвески, которая используется в ДВС-версиях Hyundai Lafesta, зато удалось разместить аккумулятор на 56,5 кВтч. Что очень даже немало: такая батарея обещает запас хода до 490 км по правилам измерительного цикла NEDC.




Под капотом электрокара Hyundai Lafesta EV расположен электромотор мощностью 135 кВт (184 л.с.), который развивает крутящий момент 310 Нм и обеспечивает 165 км/ч максимальной скорости. Среди других особенностей электромобиля Hyundai Lafesta EV относительно ДВС-версий Hyundai Lafesta – оригинальный «нос» и салон: приборная панель на основе 7-дюймового экрана, кнопочный переключатель на центральной консоли вместо рычага АКПП.

Источник: Известное «имя», неизвестные модели: электромобили из Китая с ценой до $30 тыс. (да, уже в Украине) - ITC.ua


----------



## Candellmans

В Сети появились первые изображения обновленного кроссовера BMW X5​







Немецкая марка готовится к обновлению кроссовера BMW X5, и на этой неделе появились свежие шпионские снимки тестовых образцов. На основании этих фотографий издание Колёса.ру разработало рендерные изображения будущей новинки.








Рендер нового BMW Х5, фото: Колёса.ру

Впервые модель *BMW Х5* появилась в гамме немецкой марки в 1999 году, именно тогда было представлено первое поколение, получившее индекс *Е53*. Оно же стало и первым кроссовером в истории баварской компании. Сегодня на производственном конвейере находится уже четвёртая генерация модели с заводским индексом *G05*, его премьера состоялась в 2018 году. Подходит время для планового рестайлинга автомобиля.
Судя по представленным рендерам, у нового *BMW X5* самые заметные отличия от предшественника будут находиться спереди. Так, кроссовер получит узкие фары более простой формы без дополнительных изломов нижней границы, как на актуальной модели. Решётка радиатора автомобиля сохранит свою форму в отличие от «заряженной» модификации* X5 M*. Бампер у кроссовера будет полностью новый с узкими вертикальными декоративными элементами по краям и воздухозаборником в нижней части оригинальной формы. Что же касается задней части, то можно предположить, что рестайлинговый *Х5* получит другие фонари, а также видоизменённый задний бампер.

\ендер нового BMW Х5, фото: Колёса.ру

Весьма заметно обновится и интерьер *BMW X5*: здесь появится медиасистема* iDrive 8* со сдвоенным дисплеем: она дебютировала на модели* iX*, а сейчас устанавливается даже на относительно доступный микровэн *2 Series Active Tourer*. В технической части *BMW X5* существенных обновлений не ожидается, по всей вероятности, модернизированный *Х5* унаследует широкую гамму бензиновых и дизельных моторов от актуального кроссовера. Дебют новинки может состояться ближе к концу 2022 года.


----------



## Candellmans

Новый Хорьх показали ага

В Сети показали первые изображения нового кроссовера Audi Q6​






Автор: КОСЮКОВ ОЛЕГ, Редактор
09.02.2022 07:38
Компания Audi готовит к премьере новый кроссовер Q6 с тремя рядами сидений. Премьера новинки ожидается уже в апреле этого года. На сегодняшний день официальных изображений автомобиля нет. Пользуясь ранними шпионскими снимками независимый дизайнер портала «Авто Mail.ru» представил, как может выглядеть будущая Audi Q6.








Независимый рендер Audi Q6

По неофициальным данным, в основу новинки легла о модульная платформа *MQB* от *Volkswagen*. Таким образом, можно сделать вывод, что *Audi Q6* разделит узлы и агрегаты с трехрядным кроссовером *Volkswagen Teramont*, известным на североамериканском рынке под именем *Atlas*. Соответственно, от будущей новинки следует ждать тех же рядных бензиновых «турбочетверок» объемом 2,0 литра и более крупных V6 в сочетании с 8-ступенчатой АКПП или 7-ступенчатым «роботом» *DSG*.






Независимый рендер Audi Q6

Так ли в действительности будет выглядеть новый кроссовер *Audi*, станет известно уже через несколько месяцев. Ожидается, что модель представят в рамках очередного автосалона в Пекине. Вот только вряд ли *Audi Q6* доберется до России. По предварительным данным, новый кроссовер может быть моделью, разработанной исключительно для китайского рынка.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Плимут за пятть милионов.Зачем?


----------



## Theriollaria

Candellmans написал(а):


> Плимут за пятть милионов.Зачем?
> Посмотреть вложение 60838​


Оно, обычно, далее концептов не уходит.


----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Оно, обычно, далее концептов не уходит.


Ни,дорогущий автомобиль. Смысел?


----------



## Theriollaria

Candellmans написал(а):


> Ни,дорогущий автомобиль. Смысел?


Мы уже обсуждали это. Для дорог внутри города со светофорами иограничениями в 50 км имеет смысл только всемтимость и габариты. А набор скорости т.д сторичны и даже вредны. Как и езда на Бентлях с Мазератями по брусчатке или дорожным ямам.


----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Мы уже обсуждали это. Для дорог внутри города со светофорами иограничениями в 50 км имеет смысл только всемтимость и габариты. А набор скорости т.д сторичны и даже вредны. Как и езда на Бентлях с Мазератями по брусчатке или дорожным ямам.


Дя,обсуждали.


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

*Isuzu MU-X *







На нашем рынке новый рамный вездеход предложен с безальтернативным турбодизелем. Пока доступны только две комплектации, во второй половине года гамму должна пополнить «хардкорная» версия от Arctic Trucks.

Российская презентация Isuzu MU-X состоялась в конце января, в ее рамках были раскрыты подробности об оснащении модели, а теперь объявлены и цены. Кроме того, официальные дилеры открыли прием предварительных заявок, старт «живых» продаж намечен на 1 марта.

Напомним, MU-X актуальной генерации дебютировал в 2020-м, он создан на базе рамного пикапа Isuzu D-Max (тот сменил поколение еще в 2019-м). При этом у семиместного внедорожника задний мост с пружинами и дисковые задние тормоза, тогда как у грузовика рессоры и «барабаны». По габаритам MU-X близок к Mitsubishi Pajero Sport и Toyota Fortuner: длина модели Isuzu равна 4850 мм, расстояние между осями – 2855 мм. Заявленный до

В России Isuzu MU-X представлен с турбодизелем 4JJ3, которым оснащается и родственный пикап D-Max: это четырехцилиндровый мотор 3.0, выдающий 190 л.с. и 450 Нм. Пассажирский внедорожник предложен исключительно с шестиступенчатым «автоматом» Aisin, хотя грузовик еще бывает с «механикой». В РФ Isuzu MU-X имеет полный привод Part-time с понижающим рядом и возможностью принудительной блокировки заднего дифференциала. Объем топливного бака – 80 литров. Межсервисный интервал – 20 тысяч км.
Previous

Для заказа пока доступны только две комплектации. В арсенале базовой Comfort значатся тканевая обивка, ручная регулировка водительского сиденья, двухзонный климат-контроль, задний парктроник, семь подушек безопасности и мультимедийная система с 7-дюймовым экраном. В версии Premium Safety появляются кожаная обивка, электрорегулировки кресла водителя, 9-дюймовый дисплей мультимедиа, передний парктроник и электропривод багажной двери. Кроме того, «богатый» внедорожник оснащен комплексом систем безопасности, в него входят: адаптивный круиз-контроль, системы автоторможения, мониторинга «слепых» зон, предупреждения о фронтальном столкновении, о выходе из занимаемой полосы движения и о боковом столкновении при выезде задним ходом.







Цена Isuzu MU-X Comfort – *от 3 699 000 рублей*, версии Premium Safety – *от 3 999 000 рублей*. Для сравнения, Mitsubishi Pajero Sport с дизелем 2.4 (181 л.с.) и 8АКП сегодня стоит от 3 619 000 до 4 239 000 рублей (2022 года выпуска), а дизельный Toyota Fortuner с «автоматом» (2.8, 200 л.с., 6АКП) обойдется в 3 792 000 – 4 180 500 рублей.
Как и родственный пикап Isuzu D-Max, в Россию внедорожник MU-X поставляют с таиландского завода. Где-то во второй половине года у пассажирского вездехода должна появиться «хардкорная» версия Arctic Trucks с увеличенным до 290 мм дорожным просветом (аналогичное исполнение имеется и у грузовика).


----------



## Candellmans

На онлайн-аукционе Bring a Trailer накануне «ушел с молотка» Mercedes-Benz 190E 2.5-16, выпущенный в 1990 году. Стоимость лота составила 215 000 долларов (около 15,8 млн рублей по актуальному курсу).








Mercedes-Benz 190Е 2.5-16 Evolution II

Автомобиль хорошо сохранился за 31 год. Версия *Mercedes-Benz 190Е 2.5-16 Evolution II* была выпущена тиражом в 502 экземпляра. Проданный авто был под номером 310 в серии. Кузов окрашен в темно-синий «металлик». Кроме того, автомобиль оборудован люком с электроприводом.







Mercedes-Benz 190Е 2.5-16 Evolution II

Под капотом *Mercedes-Benz 190Е* установлена четырёхцилиндровая силовая установка *Cosworth* с доработками ателье *AMG*. Мощность двигателя - 235 л.с. и 245 Нм. Максимальная скорость составляет 249 км/ч. Автомобиль оборудован более мощной тормозной системой и расширенной колеёй.







Mercedes-Benz 190Е 2.5-16 Evolution II

ДВС сочетается с 5-скоростной МКПП *Getrag*. Привод автомобиля – задний. Установлен дифференциал повышенного трения. Мотор и трансмиссия прошли полное техническое обслуживание с заменой расходников.







Mercedes-Benz 190Е 2.5-16 Evolution II

Пробег экземпляра – 139 000 километров, но это не помешало автомобилю выглядеть презентабельно. Экстерьер подчеркивает обвес с большим антикрылом на крышке багажника и оригинальные 17-дюймовые легкосплавные диски.







Mercedes-Benz 190Е 2.5-16 Evolution II

В салоне использована черная кожа, которую дополняют деревянные вставки. В комплектацию входят кондиционер, система обогрева передних сидений, кассетное головное устройство с CD-чейнджером.


----------



## Candellmans

Игрушечную модель Ferrari оценили в миллион рублей​






Компания Amalgam, которая занимается созданием масштабных моделей авто, представила новый проект, который разрабатывался в коллаборации с Ferrari. Это копия суперкара 296 GTB в масштабе 1:8. Модель оценили в 12 067 евро (около 1 млн рублей по актуальному курсу). К примеру, это стоимость отечественной Lada Vesta в одной из базовых комплектаций.








Модель Ferrari 296 GTB в масштабе 1:8

Модель *Ferrari 296 GTB* спроектирована на чертежах оригинального автомобиля с учетом заводских спецификаций и окрашена в цвета, подобранными с использованием оригинальных индексов. Благодаря максимальной точности, с которой воссозданы детали оригинала, копия получила одобрение дизайнеров *Ferrari Centro Stile*.







Модель Ferrari 296 GTB в масштабе 1:8

Особую детализацию, к примеру, получила оптика модели, карбоновые вставки на кузове и интерьер. Кроме того, на креслах суперкара можно разглядеть красную строчку, а на панели приборов – указатели.







Модель Ferrari 296 GTB в масштабе 1:8

На разработку копии *Ferrari 296 GTB* ушло около 3 000 часов, а на создание каждой модели потребуется еще 300 часов. Каждый мини-суперкар будет изготавливаться вручную. Всего *Amalgam* выпустит только 199 таких экземпляров. Впрочем, компания собирается создать еще один вариант модели *296 GTB*, но уже в масштабе 1:12, который может стоить дешевле.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Миллион за игрушку?
Я может не понимаю чего


----------



## Candellmans

Совершенно новые кроссоверы Chery Omoda 5 уже сходят с конвейеров​Габариты Chery Omoda 5 составляют 4400 х 1830 х 1585 мм при колёсной базе 2630 мм​На автосалоне в Гуанчжоу компания Chery представила первый кроссовер нового поколения, который получил название Omoda 5. На этой неделе китайский производитель объявил о начале массового производства Chery Omoda 5.
Chery заявила, что линейка Omoda ориентирована на мировой рынок и молодых людей. Привлекать внимание потенциальной аудитории планируют оригинальным дизайном и правильной ценовой политикой.






Габариты Chery Omoda 5 составляют 4400 х 1830 х 1585 мм при колёсной базе 2630 мм. Автомобиль получил уникальную радиаторную решётку, которая является частью огромного бампера, новые светодиодные фары, дневные ходовые огни и задние фонари, а также чёрные 18-дюймовые колёсные диски и хромированные элементы заднего бампера. Набирающих популярность выдвижных ручек нет, чтобы сохранить цену на приемлемом уровне.

Chery Omoda 5 получил 1,6-литровый двигатель Acteco мощностью 197 л.с. с крутящим моментом 290 Нм, который работает с 7-ступенчатым «роботом». Спереди установлена стандартная подвеска McPherson, а сзади — многорычажная независимая подвеска. Привод является только передним. Позже появятся гибридная и полностью электрическая модификации.

Chery Omoda 5 будет предлагаться в Китае по цене от 16 000 долларов. За максимальную комплектацию будут просить 22 760 долларов.






Chery уже подтвердила, что Россия является одним из приоритетных рынков, а линейка Omoda получит ещё 3-4 модели.

iХBT


----------



## Candellmans

Мотоцикл Днепр


----------



## Candellmans

Nissan подготовил три шоу-кара​Nissan Motor силами своей американской дизайн-студии разработал три шоу-кара на базе рамного пикапа Frontier — их покажут на открывающемся 12 февраля автосалоне в Чикаго.







Переработанные пикапы получили названия *Project 72X, Project Hardbody* и *Project Adventure*. *Project 72X* представляет собой оммаж легендарному пикапу *Datsun 720* образца 1979 года, поэтому здесь — стальные штампованные диски и ностальгический темно-серый окрас с декалями на кузове (декали — это наклейки, не путать с деталями). Машине также на 64 мм повысили дорожный просвет и установили регулируемую подвеску.






Nissan Frontier Project 72X
*Project Hardbody* должен вызывать ассоциации с *Nissan D21 Hardbody*, выпускавшимся в 1985–1999 годах. *D21* был первым пикапом, дизайн которого создали в американской студии *Nissan*. Отсылками к предку в шоу-каре на базе *Frontier* являются легкосплавные диски колес в дизайне 80-х годов, большие относительно кузова шины (внешний диаметр — 33 дюйма), фары дополнительного освещения над кабиной, наклейки на передних дверях с теневым контуром, черные расширители колесных арок и окрашенные в черный бамперы. Относительно стандартного *Frontier* дорожный просвет увеличен на 76 мм.




Nissan Frontier Project Hardbody
*Project Adventure* должен привлечь внимание любителей экстремального бездорожья. Машина построена на базе «лифтованного»* Frontier Crew Cab Pro-4X*, но отличается от него еще более высоким дорожным просветом (+127 мм), внедорожными шинами с внешним диаметром 34 дюйма, системой багажников *Yakima*, наличием палатки и аудиосистемы *Kicker*.





Nissan Frontier Project Adventure

Напомним, новый *Frontier* поколения *D21* выпускают с июля 2021-го, целевой рынок для него — Северная Америка. Модель там пользуется высокой популярностью: рост продаж в 2021 году — +115% относительно модели предыдущего поколения в 2020-м.

Тарантаас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Сергей Бодюк


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Candellmans написал(а):


>


Фомула 1


----------



## Candellmans

Candellmans написал(а):


>


Это что за ойяй?


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Лиса жгёт


----------



## Candellmans

Марка Mercedes-Benz прекратит продажи седана A-Class в США, а Канада кроме седана лишится ещё и 5-дверной версии модели, которая в США не продавалась. Об этом сообщает издание Carscoops со ссылкой на полученное официальное подтверждение местного представительства компании Mercedes-Benz. Доступные машины немецкого бренда покинут линейку по завершении 2022 модельного года.






Mercedes-Benz A-Class
В компании *Mercedes-Benz* сообщили, что это решение принято в рамках «оптимизации стратегии предложения продуктов». В 2023 году самым доступным автомобилем *Mercedes-Benz* в Северной Америке будет считаться компактный кроссовер *GLA*. Будут ли свёрнуты продажи «четырёхдверного купе» *CLA*, пока нет информации.






Mercedes-Benz A-Class
Модель *Mercedes-Benz A-Class* появилась в США в 2019 году. По данным издания Automotive News, за первый год продаж марка смогла там реализовать 17,6 тыс. компактных четырёхдверок, однако в 2021 году продажи данной машины упали до 8,1 тыс. экземпляров. При этом кроссовер *Mercedes-Benz GLB* в 2021 же году разошёлся тиражом в 26,7 

тыс. машин.
Механик машин.


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Это ой яй


----------



## Candellmans

Это грандиозный Ой Яй


----------



## Candellmans

Такого автомобиля более не существует. Ага.


----------



## Candellmans

Candellmans написал(а):


> Такого автомобиля более не существует. Ага.


Красота.


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Очень сильный БМВ


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Lincoln выпустит пять электрокроссоверов к 2026 году​







Компания Lincoln, входящая в состав корпорации Ford Motor, решила выпустить 5 новых электрокроссоверов к 2026 году, пишет Reuters со ссылкой на свои источники. Новые модели должны будут заменить собой актуальные автомобили: Lincoln Corsair, Nautilus, а также Aviator и Navigator.








Первым с производственного конвейера сойдёт большой электрический кроссовер размером с 5-метровый *Lincoln Aviator,* его выпуск намечен на 2024-й или начало 2025 года. Собирать его будут на заводе Ford в Онтарио. Компания вложила в предприятие 1,5 миллиарда долларов для переоснащения производства с ДВС на электромоторы.

Следующими должны выйти небольшие кроссоверы на замену компактному *Lincoln Corsair* и среднеразмерному *Nautilus* в 2025–2026 годах. Но планы их выпуска ещё окончательно не утверждены. В качестве базы они будут применять модернизированную версию электроплатформы, которая легла в основу модели *Ford Mustang Mach E*.







На базе платформы пикапа* Ford F-150 Lightning* планируется выпустить крупный электровнедорожник марки *Lincoln*. Это произойдёт, предположительно, в 2026 году либо чуть позже. Пресс-секретарь бренда *Lincoln* Аника Сальседа-Викоко не стала подтверждать данные по поводу планов компании на будущее.







Действия компании* Ford* по электрификации бренда* Lincoln* и выпуску премиальных электромобилей сравнивают со стратегией своих конкурентов из концерна *GM* по отношению к бренду *Cadillac*, чья модельная линейка тоже постепенно переводится с ДВС на электромоторы. *Ford* планирует вложить 30 млрд долларов в ближайшее десятилетие в электрификацию продукции и создание предприятий по выпуску батарей. Производство электрокроссоверов под логотипом *Lincoln* является частью данной стратегии.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Рестайлинг BMW X6 (G06): новые изображения​






Вслед за обновлённым Х5 фотошпионами были замечены тестовые образцы рестайлингового кроссовера Х6, и благодаря получившимся фотографиям у нас есть возможность представить, как будет выглядеть новинка.

Купеобразный кроссовер Х6 ведёт свою историю с 2008 года, именно тогда было представлено первое поколение модели с индексом Е71, ставшее серийной версией дебютировавшего годом ранее на Франкфуртском автосалоне Concept X6. Сегодня на конвейере уже третья генерация паркетника, которая имеет заводской индекс G06. Её премьера состоялась летом 2019 года, и уже подходит время для планового рестайлинга. В начале этой недели были опубликованы фотографии тестовых образцов обновлённого Х6, на которых сквозь камуфляж можно разглядеть некоторые особенности внешнего вида.






Рендер обновлённого Х6

Самая существенная деталь передней части – новые фары, которые станут заметно более узкими, а их форма более простой. Такие же получит и рестайлинговый BMW X5, рендеры которого мы опубликовали совсем недавно. Скорее всего, дизайн переднего бампера также будет выполнен в стиле «икспятого». Что же касается задней части, то она на тестовых кроссоверах пока даже не скрыта камуфляжем и не имеет никаких отличий от нынешней модели. Можем предположить, что фонари останутся теми же, а вот бампер должен обновиться – мы изобразили один из возможных вариантов.





Рендер обновлённого Х6

В интерьере ожидаются ровно такие же изменения, как и в Х5. Обновлённый купеобразный кроссовер получит новую мультимедийную систему iDrive 8 с двумя состыкованными экранами, один из которых отвечает за комбинацию приборов. Подобное решение уже применено на новых электрических моделях бренда – кроссовере iX и лифтбеке i4. Моторная гамма должна перейти к рестайлинговому паркетнику от нынешней модели, однако вполне могут появиться новые модификации, например, гибридные.
Премьера новинки ожидается в течение этого года.
Previous

Сегодня в России стоимость базового Х6 в версии 30d (249 л.с., 620 Нм) составляет 7 100 000 рублей (это на 770 тысяч дороже аналогичного Х5). Самая доступная бензиновая модификация 40i (340 л.с., 450 Нм) оценивается в 7 230 000 руб. На вершине гаммы – модель X6 M с 625-сильным бензиновым 4.4 V8, такой вариант обойдётся минимум в 12 140 000 руб.

Колёса.ру


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Полный привод ( для тех кто незнает ) для тех кто не знает - все ведущие колёса.
Это огонь!


----------



## Candellmans

Что не так?


----------



## Candellmans

Свежесть от России.


----------



## Candellmans

Компания Mercedes-AMG представила «заряженные» седаны EQE 2023 года​






Электрический седан Mercedes-Benz EQE представили в сентябре 2021 года, тогда был показан заднеприводный вариант EQE 350. Теперь же немецкий автопроизводитель презентовал сразу две мощные AMG-версии модели — Mercedes-AMG EQE 43 4Matic и Mercedes-AMG EQE 53 4Matic+.







Mercedes-AMG EQE

Обе новинки получили полный привод с двумя электромоторами (по одному на каждую ось), тяговую батарею емкостью 90,6 кВт∙ч и шасси *AMG Ride Control+* с пневматической подвеской.
Модификация *Mercedes-AMG EQE 43 4Matic* оснащается электромоторами с общей мощностью 476 л.с. и 858 Нм. С места до 100 км/ч такой электрокар ускоряется за 4,2 секунды, но только при условии, что батарея заряжена как минимум на 50%, в противном случае динамика просядет. Максимальная скорость машины достигает 210 км/ч, а максимальная дальность хода на одном заряде — 533 километра по циклу *WLTP*.







Mercedes-AMG EQE

Более мощная модификация *Mercedes-AMG EQE 53 4Matic+* получила доработанные электромоторы, у которых другая обмотка под увеличенный ток, новые инверторы и развитая система жидкостного охлаждения: каналы предусмотрены даже внутри вала ротора. Кроме того, усилено масляное охлаждение редукторов. Общая мощность электрической установки достигает 626 л.с. и 950 Нм. А если приобрести дополнительный пакет *AMG Dynamic Plus*, то в режиме *Race Start* отдача кратковременно может достигать 687 л.с. и 1000 Нм.







Mercedes-AMG EQE

Стандартный *EQE 53 4Matic+* может ускоряться с места до 100 км/ч за 3,5 секунды, а с пакетом *AMG Dynamic Plus* — за 3,3 секунды, однако здесь более жесткое требование к уровню заряда батареи: нужно минимум 70%. Хотя сам аккумулятор имеет другую проводку и программу управления, рассчитанную на более высокую мощность. Максимальная такого электрокара составляет 220 км/ч (240 км/ч — с пакетом AMG Dynamic Plus). Заявленный пробег на одном заряде — 518 километров. А знак «плюс» в названии трансмиссии *4Matic+* обозначает лишь иную настройку с акцентом на заднюю ось.







Mercedes-AMG EQE

У обеих новинках электродвигатели могут выдавать полную мощность только в ездовом режиме *Sport+*. Режим *Sport* ограничивает отдачу до 90%, а в *Comfort* доступно 80–85% мощности, а в зимнем *Slippery* — только 50%.







Mercedes-AMG EQE

Снаружи обе *AMG-модификации* выглядят одинаково. Их главная особенность — имитация решетки радиатора с вертикальными ламелями, которые наложены на черную заглушку. Относительно базовой модели изменены бамперы, увеличен спойлер на крышке багажника. Уже в базовую комплектацию включены фары *Digital Light*, которые могут «рисовать» на дороге подсказки для водителя в виде стрелок и символов.







Mercedes-AMG EQE

Отличия в салоне — типичные для *AMG-моделей*: рулевое колесо, сиденья, декор. Передняя панель *Hyperscreen* с тремя дисплеями под единым стеклом устанавливается за дополнительную плату. А еще AMG-версии получили генератор звука мотора, который работает через штатную аудиосистему.







Mercedes-AMG EQE

Версии *EQE 43 4Matic* и *EQE 53 4Matic+* выйдут на рынок одновременно с базовым заднеприводным седаном, хотя даже его цена еще не объявлена. А в ближайшем будущем подразделение AMG обещает представить самостоятельную электрическую модель на отдельной платформе *AMG.EA*.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Maserati Levante вернулся в Россию с тремя вариантами силовых установок​ Самая популярная модель марки в стране снова доступна для заказа
Российский офис Maserati объявили о возобновлении продаж кроссовера Levante в России. Модель уже доступна для заказа в трех уровнях исполнения и с тремя силовыми установками на выбор: это четырехцилиндровый бензиновый двигатель объемом 2,0 литра, работающий вместе с 48-вольтовой гибридной системой; трехлитровый бензиновый мотор с двойным турбонаддувом; а также 3,8-литровый бензиновый битурбо V8. Все они сочетаются с восьмиступенчатым автоматом ZF.

https://motor.ru/news/maserati-levante-return-16-02-2022.htm/comments
Maserati Levante вернулся в Россию с тремя вариантами силовых установок

Maserti Levante вернулся в Россию

Автомобили Maserati были временно недоступны в России из-за того, что сроки действия прежних Одобрений типа транспортного средства (ОТТС) истекли. Так, сертификаты на седаны Ghibli и Quattroporte перестали действовать в сентябре 2019-го, а на кроссовер Levante — в декабре того же года. В связи с этим новые машины в страну не поставлялись, а дилеры реализовывали остатки автомобилей со складов.

Теперь де проблема решена: Levante, самая популярная модель марки в России, получила ОТТС в конце 2021 года. Оно будет действовать до 2024-го и включает, помимо обычных версий, гибридный кроссовер с 48-вольтовым стартер-генератором и топовые двигателем V8 3.8 на 550 и 598 лошадиных сил.















Фото: Maserati

Maserati Levante доступен в комплектациях GT, Modena и Trofeo. Вне зависимости от уровня исполнения и мотора, кроссовер предлагается с полным приводом и системой выбора ездовых режимов (предусмотрено четыре пресета, а в версии Trofeo — пять, включая режим Corsa).

В списке оснащения есть 8,4-дюймовый сенсорный экран информационно-развлекательной системы, аудиосистема Harman Kardon Premium Sound либо Bowers & Wilkins Surround Sound (в зависимости от комплектации), четырехзонный климат-контроль, система бесключевого доступа, доводчики дверей, сенсор электропривода крышки багажника и светодиодные адаптивные матричные фары.
В салонах дилеров кроссовер появится в течение 2022 года.

Мотор.ру


----------



## Candellmans

Видеообзор Lexus от Лисы


----------



## Candellmans

Конечно машина хороша - за кучу денег!


----------



## Candellmans

Фирма работающая в реальных гонках F 1


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

В линейке модели Toyota Crown следующего поколения появится кросс-купе​






Toyota Motor планирует представить следующее поколение Toyota Crown. Новая модель окажется 4-дверным купе на переднеприводной платформе, также появится его кросс-модификация. Об этом сообщает японское издание BestCarWeb со ссылкой на источники, близкие к компании Toyota.






Предполагаемый облик Toyota Crown следующего поколения. Иллюстрация BestCarWeb

Модель *Toyota Crown* первой генерации вышла в 1955 году, с тех пор все машины этой серии разрабатывали на заднеприводных платформах с продольным расположением мотора. Однако *Crown* актуального поколения, которая выпускается с 2018 года, станет последней машиной в подобном формате. Ради снижения издержек следующая модель *Crown* окажется с ведущим передком, а также поперечной компоновкой двигателя, при этом в качестве опции предложат систему полного привода.

По информации издания BestCarWeb, в основу новой модели *Crown* ляжет платформа *TNGA GA-K*, которая используется в *Toyota Camry* и *Lexus ES*. Что касается силовых агрегатов, то новинка может получить гибридную систему на базе 2,5-литрового двигателя. От мотора V6 компания полностью откажется.





Предполагаемый облик Toyota Crown Cross. Иллюстрация BestCarWeb

Кроме базовой модели появится еще и версия в стиле кросс-купе. У такого автомобиля будет увеличенный клиренс, другие бамперы, а также окантовка из некрашеного пластика по низу кузова. Пока нет официальных данных о сроках выхода *Crown* и *Crown Cross*. В издании BestCarWeb сообщают, что продажи новинки в Японии начнутся осенью 2023 года, однако презентация машин может пройти в конце 2022 года.







Актуальный Toyota Crown S220
Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Audi готовит «заряженную» новинку: первое изображение кроссовера​






По предварительным данным, спортивный SUV немецкой марки дебютирует в середине 2024 года, а до дилеров в Европе доберётся, вероятно, уже в 2025-ом.

Audi, как и ряд других европейских производителей, продолжает развивать собственную линейку «зелёных» моделей. Как Kolesa.ru сообщал ранее, одной из новинок в дальнейшем станет электрический кроссовер Q6 e-tron. Предполагается, что в иерархии он займёт место в модельном ряду между паркетником Q4 e-tron и большим SUV e-tron. Вероятно, его презентация пройдёт во второй половине этого года, а продажи новинки начнутся в начале 2023-го. У модели, скорее всего, будет «заряженная» версия с прибавкой RS к названию.






На фото: первенец линейки электрических SUV бренда — Audi e-tron

Как сообщает испанское издание motor.es, немецкая компания подала заявку на регистрацию нового коммерческого названия – RSQ6. Предполагается, что новый спортивный электрический кроссовер немецкой марки, который получит это имя, дебютирует в середине 2024-го, а до дилеров в Европе доберётся, вероятно, уже в 2025 году.







Официальной информации о том, как будет выглядеть Audi RSQ6, пока нет. Это даёт возможность художником пофантазировать о вероятной внешности будущей новинки. Так, свой вариант экстерьера спортивного кроссовера на суд общественности представил дизайнер motor.es.







Рендер Audi RSQ6

Судя по рендеру, у RS-версии будет такая же головная оптика, оформление нижней части переднего бампера и форма заглушки, расположенной на месте традиционной решётки радиатора, как у пока не представленного Q6 e-tron. При этом рисунок у этой заглушки, вероятно будет другим, кроме того, деталь, скорее всего, снабдят шильдиком с указанием на «заряженную версию». Ещё по-иному могут оформить более крупные воздухозаборники, расположенные по бокам. В профиль заметны колёсные диски оригинального дизайна.

Изображений кормы будущего «зелёного» кроссовера и его салона пока нет. Предполагается, что внутри кроссовера спортивного паркетника будет весьма обширное пространство для водителя и пассажиров (в том числе из-за отсутствия центрального тоннеля). Салон, скорее всего, получит детали, присущие RS-версиям бренда.





Рендер Audi Q6 e-tron

По предварительным данным, Audi RSQ6 оснастят двухмоторной электрической установкой (по одному двигателю на каждой оси) и системой полного привода quattro. О совокупной мощности системы информации пока нет, ожидается, что она будет меньше чем у «ближайшего родственника» – полностью «зелёной» версии Porche Macan (пока не представлена). Тяговую батарею разместят под полом между осями, её ёмкость, вероятно, будет равна 100 кВт*ч. В этом случае запас хода на одной зарядке у такого SUV составит около 700 км.

Компания Audi минувшим летом определилась с датой прощания с традиционными двигателями внутреннего сгорания: немецкая марка представит свой 

Колёса.ру


----------



## Candellmans

На сайте Auto.ru появилось объявление о продаже российского внедорожника Lada Niva 2017 года производства.







Фото: Auto.ru

Продавец хочет получить за внедорожник 2,5 млн рублей. Одометр автомобиля показывает всего 17 км. Как отметил нынешний собственник машины, такая высокая стоимость обусловлена рядом нюансов. Во первых, это спецверсия внедорожника, которую представили в 2017 году к 40-летнему юбилею модели. Тираж таких *«Нив»* составил всего 1977 единиц.







Фото: Auto.ru

А, во вторых, внедорожник имеет порядковый номер 1977, который указан на шильдике в салоне машины. Таким образом, выставленная на продажу *Lada Niva* стала последней из выпущенной серии лимитированных авто.







Фото: Auto.ru

От обычного внедорожника «юбилейный» автомобиль отличается специальными колесными дисками, окрашенными в оттенок кузова бамперами, отделкой кресел и руля экокожей, а также накладками порогов из нержавеющей стали. Технические параметры трехдверки остались без изменений. Внедорожник оборудован 1,7-литровым бензиновым агрегатом, выдающим 83 л. с. и 129 Нм крутящего момента. Двигатель работает в паре с 5-ступенчатой МКПП и полным приводом.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Компания Mercedes-Benz остановила прием заказов на седан E-Class​






17.02.2022 13:32
Причиной остановки приёма заказов на седан E-Class стал дефицит микрочипов, а также огромное количество заказов на машину во всём мире.








Mercedes-Benz E-Class

Компания *Mercedes-Benz* решила приостановить прием заказов в Германии на седан *E-Class*. Как сообщает издание Automobilwoche, на сегодняшний день у немецкой компании полностью исчерпан лимит производства. Это случилось из-за дефицита микрочипов, а также большого количества заказов на данную модель по всему миру. В итоге сейчас клиентам компания *Mercedes-Benz* может предложить только дилерские, выставочные и демонстрационные машины.







Mercedes-Benz E-Class
Официального подтверждения данной информации пока нет. Также неизвестно, имеются ли проблемы с заказом модели *Mercedes-Benz E-Class* в других

На данный момент компания* Mercedes-Benz* уже ведет разработку седана *E-Class* нового поколения. Прототип новинки неоднократно попадался в объективы фотошпионов во время тестовых заездов. Дебют новинки должен состояться до конца нынешнего года. Седан *Mercedes-Benz E-Class* для российского авторынка выпускают на предприятии концерна *Daimler* в подмосковном Есипово. Автомобили, которые делают в РФ, оснащаются бензиновым мотором мощностью 197 л. с. либо дизельным агрегатом с отдачей 194 л.с. Оба мотора комплектуются 9-ступенчатой автоматической коробкой передач.


----------



## Candellmans

Yamaha показала водородный вариант 5,0-литрового Toyota V8: чистый выхлоп, красивый звук​





Yamaha Motor вместе с другими японскими компаниями хочет подлить жизнь ДВС в эпоху повальной электрификации и стремления к углеродной нейтральности: представлена водородная конверсия знаменитого 8-цилиндрового «амтосферника» 2UR-GSE компании Toyota, который сегодня используется исключительно на спортивных моделях Lexus.

Toyota как марка отказалась от моторов V8 даже на больших пикапах и внедорожниках, но Lexus всё ещё предлагает петролхедам 5,0-литровый 2UR-GSE на спорткарах LC и RC F, а последним его получил дебютировавший год назад седан Lexus IS 500 F Sport Performance. В стоке отдача этого V8 составляет 478 л.с. при 7100 об/мин и 535 Нм при 4800 об/мин.

Yamaha Motor перевела 2UR-GSE на питание водородом, отдача при этом осталась примерно на том же уровне: 455 л.с. при 6800 об/мин и 540 Нм при 3600 об/мин.






Технический подробностей конверсии пресс-служба Yamaha, увы, не сообщает, но говорит, что провела немало тест-драйвов и все, кто в них участвовал, были приятно удивлены качеством работы водородного V8 — это не просто потенциальная замена бензиновым моторам, а вполне самобытный агрегат, отличающийся высокой отзывчивостью и прекрасным высокочастотным звучанием выхлопа. Охотно верим, так как водородный мотор в отличие от бензинового можно не ограничивать в экологических целях и не затыкать ему «глотку» сложными системами очистки выхлопных газов.






Каковы серийные перспективы водородного V8 Yamaha-Toyota, непонятно — пока это один из многих проводящихся сейчас экспериментов. В ноябре прошлого года Kawasaki, Subaru, Toyota, Mazda и Yamaha договорились о совместной работе по созданию новых разновидностей ДВС для экологически чистых машин будущего, с питанием от биотоплива, синтетического топлива и водорода. Ждать каких-то коммерческих предложений по результатам этой работы в ближайшие годы вряд ли стоит, но в середине или ближе к концу текущего десятилетия серийные водородные ДВС вполне могут выйти на рынок.







Японские компании уже тестируют водородные ДВС в автоспорте. Toyota, например, установила водородный вариант 1,5-литровой «турботройки» от хот-хэтча GR Yaris в Короллу, подготовленную для гонок на выносливость, чтобы в экстремальных условиях обнажить узкие места конструкции и устранить их.

В январе мы рассказывали о том, что бельгийская Punch Group планирует начать выпуск водородного варианта джи-эмовского 6,6-литрового турбодизеля V8 Duramax уже в 2024 году, а затем вывести на рынок целую линейку модульных поршневых водородных ДВС собственной разработки. Делается это с прицелом на щедрые субсидии европейских властей в водородную энергетику вообще и водородные заправки в частности — к 2030 году водородные АЗС на европейских трассах будут встречаться каждые 150 км. 

На данный момент водород (при всех сложностях его добычи, хранения и транспортировки) представляется единственной реальной возможностью сделать экологически чистым тяжёлый грузовой транспорт. Ну а владельцам легковушек он, если повезёт, сохранит радость от общения с поршневыми моторами и даже добавит в него новые душещипательные нотки.

новинки двигатели авто и технологии водородные авто Toyota Yamaha


----------



## Candellmans

Ателье Manhart представила 630-сильный BMW M2 Competition​







Компания Manhart, которая специализируется на доработке моделей BMW, представила свой новый проект – BMW M2 Competition с 410-сильным 3,0-литровым битурбодвижком S55. За счёт модернизации мощность силового агрегата выросла почти вдвое.







Manhart MH2 630
Так, за счёт установки новых турбин, более производительного интеркулера, спортивной системы выхлопа из нержавеющей стали с четырьмя патрубками отдача силового агрегата выросла до 630 лошадиных сил. Также автомобиль получил регулируемые койловеры KW Clubsport и усиленные передние тормоза.







Manhart MH2 630
В салоне — каркас безопасности, карбоновый декор центральной консоли и подрулевых лепестков 7-скоростной роботизированной КПП с двумя сцеплениями. Стандартные кресла заменили спортивными Recaro Sportster CS с многоточечными ремнями безопасности Schroth Motorsport.







Manhart MH2 630
Визуально *Manhart MH2 630* от стандартного купе *BMW* можно отличить по алюминиевому капоту, антикрылу, 19-дюймовым колёсам, углепластиковому переднему сплиттеру, боковым порогам и заднему диффузору.
Технические характеристики и стоимость *Manhart MH2 630* в компании не называют.







Manhart MH2 630
Ранее портал tarantas.news сообщал, что компания *Manhart* представила проект *MH8 800 Limited* на базе модели *BMW M8*.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Лиса рулит / Китайский Rolls-Royce


----------



## Candellmans

Компания Geely показала внешность спортседана на платформе Coolray​






Марка Geely раскрыла внешность спортседана для молодежи. Новинка китайского бренда называется Binrui Cool, следовательно основой послужил недорогой седан на архитектуре CMA (знакома российским автомобилистам по кроссоверу Coolray).







Geely Binrui Cool

Стандартный седан* Geely Binrui* — это «бюджетник» китайской компании, переживший обновление в конце 2020 года. В Китае у данной модели молодёжный имидж, и похоже теперь привлекательность автомобиля *Binrui* увеличится ещё больше, ведь выглядит модификация *Cool* под стать названию.
Так, новинка получила агрессивный бампер с крупными воздухозаборниками и оранжевыми вставками, диффузор с «формульным» стоп-сигналом, оригинальное антикрыло под карбон, закрылки на боковых юбках, а также красивый матовый окрас и новые светодиодные фары с фонарями.







Geely Binrui Cool

Судить о технической «начинке» *Geely Binrui Cool* сложно: с одной стороны, сохранились 17-дюймовые колёсные диски и маленькие тормоза, а с другой, изменилась выхлопная система, а вместо китайских покрышек появились более цепкие шины* Continental*. Штатно модель *Binrui* оснащается 141-сильным (235 Нм) турбоагрегатом 1.4, но до сих пор для богатых комплектациях была доступна вариаторная трансмиссия.







Geely Binrui Cool

Обычный вариант *Geely Binrui* с 6-скоростной МКПП и турбодвигателем в Китае стоит от 79 тыс. 800 юаней (1,4 млн рублей), но версия *Cool* явно окажется дороже. Ориентиром может служить цена топ-модификации *Binrui F-Ultimate*: за неё сейчас просят в Китае 109 тыс. 800 юаней (1,94 млн рублей).

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Суперкар McLaren Artura сделали ярким арт-объектом​







Компания McLaren попросила британскую художницу-абстракционистку Нэт Боуэн, знаменитую своими полотнами, использовать в качестве холста модель Artura.






Фото: McLaren

Результатом сотрудничества Нэт Боуэн и марки *McLaren* стал арт-объект на базе суперкара *Artura*, покрытый несколькими слоями разноцветных красок. Рассмотреть ещё не выпущенный* Artura* в разноцветном исполнении могут все желающие в дубайском отеле ME Dubai: машина выставлена там с 24 февраля по 31 марта текущего года. Творение Боуэн исследует эффекты, которых можно достичь за счёт хромологии, исследующей воздействие цвета на психоэмоциональное состояние человека, а также его самочувствие.

Руководствуясь принципами хромологии, художница использовала технику нанесения нескольких слоев краски: как и во время создания своих картин. Она применила полупрозрачные смоляные пигменты, которые могут подстраиваться под освещение, отражая и одновременно «поглощая» окружающие оттенки. Это превращает суперкар *Artura* в часть пространства, в котором он находится, отмечает Нэт Боуэн.






Фото: McLaren

По задумке художницы, «радужное» купе призвано отвлечь зрителей от суетной повседневности, а также позволить им «изучить и развить отношения с цветом». Между тем поставки первого массового бензоэлектрического суперкара *McLaren Artura* все еще не стартовали. Представленный в феврале 2021 года *Artura* должен был отправиться к клиентам ещё осенью прошлого года, однако в январе выдачу клиентам отложили до июля 2022 года. Причиной такого решения стали трудности с поставками комплектующих.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Немецкий автопроизводитель переписал все ценники на представленные в РФ модели.







Наименьшей прибавкой к стоимости отличился кроссовер *X1*, который подорожал на 450 000 рублей, а самые дорогие модели семейства *M8* прибавили к цене до 2 250 000 рублей в зависимости от исполнения.




Источник: mag.auto.ru
Модели *2*, *3*, *4*, *5* и *6* серий, за исключением модификаций с приставкой *М*, подорожали на 460 000–950 000 рублей. Согласно данным портала mag.auto.ru, *BMW 7* и *8* серии прибавили к цене 1 300 000–1 550 000 рублей. Кроссоверы *X2*, *X3* и *X4* отметились прибавкой 550 000–850 000 рублей, а более крупные *X5*, *X6*, *X7* и электрический *iX* теперь предлагаются на 1 150 000–1 840 000 рублей дороже.





Источник: mag.auto.ru
Высокопроизводительные *BMW M3 Competition*, *M4 Competition Coupe* и *M5 Competition* теперь в прайс-листах стали дороже на 1 200 000–1 650 000 рублей. Самые дорогие *M8 Coupe*, *Gran Coupe* и *Cabrio* прибавили к цене 2 250 000 рублей. Кроссоверы *X5 M Competition* и *X6 M* Competition стали дороже на 2 000 000 и 2 010 000 рублей соответственно.
Авто \Мото


----------



## Candellmans

Специалисты ателье Brabus представили высокопроизводительную модификацию Mercedes-AMG E 63 S мощностью 900 л.с.






Mercedes-AMG E 63 S
За основу взяли *Mercedes-AMG E 63 S*, который получил доработанный восьмицилиндровый двигатель, объем которого увеличили с 4,0 до 4,4 литра. Были установлены более производительные турбины, модернизирована прошивка блока управления, установлены кованые поршни и многое другое.




Mercedes-AMG E 63 S
В конечном итоге отдача двигателя увеличилась на 288 л.с., а крутящий момент увеличился до 1250 Нм, хотя у стандартного E 63 S этот показатель составляет 850 Нм. Специалистам ателье пришлось ограничить тягу на отметке 1050 Нм. С места до 100 км/ч 900-сильный *E 63 S* ускоряется за 2,9 секунды, а отметка 300 км/ч появится на спидометре через 23,9 секунды.






Mercedes-AMG E 63 S
Автомобиль получил набор аэродинамических компонентов из углепластика, 21-дюймовые кованные диски, а также небольшие косметические изменения в салоне. Представители ателье отметили, что готовы выполнить интерьер каждого экземпляра модели в соответствии с предпочтениями заказчика.





афто ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Стоп-кран: почему Toyota остановила производство всех автомобилей на заводах​Азиатский автопроизводитель объявил об остановке производства новых авто. К этому привели сразу несколько факторовевцевредакция
Toyota
FBVK






Unsplash
Toyota останавливает производства в Японии. Главной причиной называют кибератаку «русских хакеров"

После того, как японские марки наряду с многими европейскими и американскими концернами временно приостановили поставки в Россию ввиду нестабильности экономической ситуации, Toyota объявила о заморозке производства машин в Японии. Разбираемся, почему так произошло и надолго ли это.
Почему Toyota остановила производство автомобилей​Главной причиной автоконцерн называет кибератаку на Kojima Industries — компанию-поставщика, которая создает для Toyota пластиковые детали интерьера и другие запчасти. Кибератака произошла в тот же день, когда Япония присоединилась к западным странам и внедрила санкции в отношении России и Беларуси. В связи с этим власти страны подозревают «русских хакеров», однако никаких доказательств этого пока нет.








Производство самого популярного кроссовера Toyota RAV4 прекратили в Японии

Компания заявила, что остановка 14 заводов в Японии никак не повлияет на производство в Северной Америке. «Мы приносим извинения нашим клиентам и поставщикам за любые неудобства, которые это может вызвать, — говорится в заявлении представителя Toyota. - Мы будем продолжать работать с нашими поставщиками над укреплением цепочки поставок и приложим все усилия, чтобы доставить автомобили нашим клиентам как можно скорее».
Возможно, эта мера даже пойдет на руку Toyota, ведь она позволит запастись полупроводниками, которых в последнее время очень не хватает во всех высокотехнологичных отраслях.

Популярная механика


----------



## Candellmans

Компания Infiniti приостановила поставки автомобилей в РФ в марте 2022 года​







09.03.2022 18:45
Infiniti приняла решение временно остановить поставки новых машин в нашу страну. Об этом Autonews.ru сообщили в пресс-службе российского представительства японской марки. Также в компании подчеркнули, что на данный момент дилеры обладают достаточным запасом транспортных средств.







Пресс-служба *Infiniti*:


> Компания *Infiniti* занимается постоянным мониторингом текущей ситуации и анализирует влияние и эффект санкций на бизнес в России. Соответствующие подразделения проверяют всю поступающую информацию, адаптируют процессы и в оперативном режиме решают возникающие вопросы.


По данным комитета автопроизводителей АЕБ в феврале 2022 года компания продала в нашей стране 262 единицы авто. Эта цифра на 46 процентов больше показателей за аналогичный период прошлого года.
Ранее портал tarantas.news сообщал, что компания *Infiniti* сертифицировала в России кроссовер *Infiniti QX60* второго поколения. Как и родственный *Nissan Pathfinder*, на нашем рынке модель премиального бренда будет доступна только с полным приводом.

P.S Имхо Неучёные


----------



## Candellmans

В Сети показали эксклюзивную Ferrari Portofino от Tailor Made​







В 2017 году компания Ferrari представила купе-кабриолет Portofino, который стал преемником модели California T. На данный момент этот автомобиль является единственным 4-местным открытым Ferrari в линейке бренда и одним из самых доступных новых машин культовой марки. И среди покупателей модели Ferrari Portofino находятся клиенты, которые превращают свои авто в эксклюзивные экземпляры благодаря заводской программе персонализации под названием Tailor Made.







Фото: Rosso Corsa
Купе-кабриолет *Ferrari Portofino* от *Tailor Made* был выставлен на продажу дилерским центром *Rosso Corsa* в Милане. За 309 тыс. евро можно стать обладателем машины, которая окрашена не в традиционные для компании *Ferrari* оттенки красного цвета или жёлтый, или серебристый цвета, а в редкий тёмно-зелёный оттенок. Точное название цвета не указано, но он похож на *Verde Pino*: один из самых редких цветов в палитре марки *Ferrari*. На контрасте с кузовом выделяются хромированные колёсные диски, а также ярко-жёлтые акценты фирменных логотипов бренда на дисках и кузове.






Фото: Rosso Corsa
Не менее необычно и оформление интерьера машины. По заказу клиента салон* Portofino* отделан рыжей кожей, дополненной тем же материалом чёрного цвета, коричневыми коврами, а накладки на пороги и обрамление блока коробки передач выполнено из необычного по меркам спорткаров бренда* Ferrari* дерева.






Фото: Rosso Corsa
Технических изменений у эксклюзивной *Ferrari Portofino* нет. Как и прочие представители данной модели, зелёный купе-кабриолет оснащается 600-сильным 3,9-литровым турбоагрегатом *V8* в сочетании с 7-скоростной роботизированной коробкой передач с двойным сцеплением.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Дилер выставил на продажу электрический GMC Hummer EV втрое дороже рекомендованной цены​







Столь высокая стоимость автомобиля обусловлена ажиотажным спросом.








GMC Hummer EV
Дилер* Todd Wenzel Buick GMC* в городе Гранд-Рапидс американского штата Мичиган выставил на продажу электрический пикап *GMC Hummer EV* в роскошном исполнении *Edition 1*. За пикап просят 310 тыс. долларов, что составляет около 36 млн рублей по текущему курсу. Стоит отметить, что это практически в три раза больше рекомендованной розничной стоимости, которая составляет 110 тыс. долларов.






GMC Hummer EV
В объявлении указано, что автомобиль абсолютно новый и не имеет пробега. Дилер не уточняет, был ли автомобиль заказан на продажу или это «отказная» машина, которую заказывал кто-то из клиентов, но вдруг передумал забирать.






GMC Hummer EV
Автопроизводитель утверждает, что спецверсия *Edition 1* уже распродана и экземпляр выставленный на продажу является редчайшей возможность стать обладателем лимитированного Хаммера. Вероятнее всего, этим и обусловлена большая наценка. Серийное производство пикапов *GMC Hummer* было запущено 17 декабря 2021 года на заводе *Factory Zero* в Детройте.






GMC Hummer EV
Серийная сборка модели началась с лимитированного исполнения *Edition 1*, которое отличается белой окраской, а также широким списком оснащения. В списке опций указано полноуправляемое шасси, пакет *Extreme Off-road*, а также 18-дюймовые колесные диски, обутые в 35-дюймовые внедорожные шины. Интерьер электрокара выполнен в черно-белой гамме с бронзовыми декоративными вставками. Пикап приводится в движение трехмоторной силовой установкой суммарной мощностью 1014 л.с. На одном заряде автомобиль способен пройти 563 км, а до 100 км/ч пикап способен ускоряться за 3 секунды.






GMC Hummer EV
Ранее издание Тарантас Ньюс рассказывало о том, что классический *Ford Mustang* превратили в электрокар и продают за 466 тыс. долларов.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Ателье Mansory доработало итальянский суперкар Ferrari F8 Tributo​







Специалисты ателье Mansory создали комплект улучшений для итальянского суперкара.








Ferrari F8 Tributo от Mansory
Тюнинг-ателье *Mansory* спроектировало комплект аэродинамических улучшений для суперкара *Ferrari F8 Tributo*. Автомобиль обзавелся новыми бамперами, порогами, а также другими аэродинамическими элементами и воздухозаборниками. Отдельно стоит отметить сложный диффузор с «формульным» стоп-сигналом в центре.






Ferrari F8 Tributo от Mansory
Все элементы изготовлены из неокрашенного углепластика, который подчеркиваются жёлтой контрастной полосой. Дополняют облик кованные колесные диски *YT.5* диаметром 21 дюйм спереди и 22 дюйма сзади.






Ferrari F8 Tributo от Mansory
Интерьер автомобиля практически не изменился, но был отделан высококлассной кожей, алькантарой, а украшением салона стали фирменные коврики с логотипами Mansory. Опционально можно заказать любые материалы и цвета в отделке салона суперкара.






Ferrari F8 Tributo от Mansory
Изменения коснулись и технической части машины. Автомобиль получил модернизированную программу электронного блока управления двигателем, а также спортивную выхлопную систему. Стандартный 3,9-литровый *V8* выдает 720 л.с. и 770 Нм крутящего момента, но после доработок мощность увеличилась до 880 л.с. и 960 Нм крутящего момента. Стоимость доработок *Ferrari F8 Tributo* от *Mansory* не названа.






Ferrari F8 Tributo от Mansory
Ранее издание Тарантас Ньюс рассказывало о том, что в Сети показали эксклюзивную *Ferrari Portofino от Tailor Made*.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Дебютировал электрокар Carmen Boulogne мощностью более 1100 л.с., выполненный в ретро-стиле​






14.03.2022 
Компания Hispano-Suiza основана в 1904 году. После 82-летнего перерыва в 2020 году бренд выпустил полностью электрический суперкар Carmen. В 2021-м автопроизводитель представил версию Carmen Boulogne. Первый экземпляр уже доставлен владельцу.







Hispano-Suiza Carmen Boulogne
Суперкар *Carmen Boulogne* оборудован двумя синхронными электромоторами. Мощность каждого 557 л.с. Общая отдача электроустановки составляет 1 114 л.с. и 1 600 Нм. Разгон с места до 100 км/ч занимает 2,6 секунды. Максимальная скорость – 290 км/ч. По данным портала «SpeedMe», автомобиль оборудован аккумулятором емкостью 80 кВт/ч, который обеспечивает запас хода более 400 километров.






Hispano-Suiza Carmen Boulogne
Конструкция суперкара представляет собой монокок, выполненный из углеродного материала. Кроме того, это волокно используется в панелях кузова и крыше. 






Hispano-Suiza Carmen Boulogne
Экземпляр, доставленный в США, окрашен в оттенок «*Ocean Song Rose*». Внутри у него белый кожаный салон *Birkigt* с фиолетовыми вставками. Стоимость автомобиля составляет 2 млн долларов (около 265 млн рублей).

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Модель Rimac Nevera удостоилась звания гиперкар 2022 года​






17.03.2022 
Электрический гиперкар Nevera, также как и основатель и гендиректор Rimac Group Mate Rimac - получили награды на церемонии Car Awards от ведущего мирового журнала.








Rimac Nevera

По словам жюри, гиперкар* Rimac Nevera* произвел на них неизгладимое впечатление своей мощностью и вселяющим вдохновение дизайном, и как следствие, модель *Nevera* получила звание* «Hypercar of the Year»*. А её разработчик и владелец компании *Rimac* также был отмечен званием* «Pioneer of the Year»*.

Комплексные изменения кузова *Rimac Nevera*, диффузоров и воздухозаборников позволили повысить аэродинамическую эффективность гиперкара на 34% по сравнению с ранними прототипами. Профиль капота машины, форма стоек и конструкция диффузоров, сплиттеров, а также радиаторов были тщательно проанализированы и усовершенствованы для улучшения воздушного потока, а также прижимной силы. 

Впускные отверстия и охлаждающие каналы автомобиля были тщательно переработаны для повышения эффективности охлаждения как тормозной системы, так и трансмиссии, что привело к улучшению на 30% на низких скоростях и на 7% — на высоких скоростях.







Rimac Nevera
Несмотря на наличие множества активных аэродинамических элементов у *Rimac Nevera*, а также множества камер и датчиков, обеспечивающих работу функции под названием* Driver Coach*, дизайн кузова гиперкара выдержан в классическом стиле с дверями «крылья чайки», благодаря которым водителю и пассажиру комфортно садиться внутрь.

Как пишет* «Центральная служба новостей»* , уникальная H-образная батарея с жидкостным охлаждением, производительностью 120 кВтч (6960 элементов-ячеек) была разработана компаний *Rimac* с нуля. Литий-марганцево-никелевый аккумулятор, который способен производить 1,4 МВт энергии, также является неотъемлемой частью автомобиля, добавляя 37% структурной жесткости монококу из углеродного волокна. Оптимальное расположение аккумулятора внизу и в центре пола автомобиля способствует сверхнизкому центру тяжести.








Rimac Nevera

Четыре сделанных на заказ мотора с постоянными магнитами приводят в движение четыре колеса гиперкара *Nevera* по отдельности. Вместе они дают 1914 л.с. и 2360 Нм крутящего момента. 

Передние и задние колеса *Rimac Nevera* соединены с парой односкоростных коробок передач. Благодаря способности разгоняться до 96 км/ч (60 миль в час) за 1,85 секунды и продолжать разгон до «максималки» в 412 км/ч, *Nevera* открывает новое измерение производительности гиперкара. Для разгона из состояния покоя до 161 км/ч (100 миль в час) машине требуется всего 4,3 секунды.





Rimac Nevera

Управляемая подвеска, созданная* KW Suspension* и доведенная до совершенства *Rimac Automobili*, укомплектована электронными регулируемыми амортизаторами и активным изменением клиренса, чтобы удовлетворить весь список требований, предъявляемых к электрическому гиперкару *GT*. Всего будет построено 150 штук *Rimac Nevera*, каждый стоит 2 млн евро (примерно 230 млн рублей по актуальному курсу).

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Беременная Ленка, ага


----------



## Candellmans

Водителям в РФ рассказали, какие автозапчасти следует купить прямо сейчас​
В условиях возникновения проблем с поставками автозапчастей для иномарок имеет смысл заранее обслужить машину и/или закупить необходимые «расходники». Эксперты издания «Российская Газета» рассказали, на что нужно обратить внимание в первую очередь.








В первую очередь можно записаться на внеплановое ТО. Будет правильно как минимум поменять масло в двигателе, а как максимум озаботиться заменой трансмиссионной смазки в вариаторных и роботизированных КПП. Также в этот непростой период эксперты советуют подумать о покупке необходимых «расходников». По возможности стоит проверить состояние подвески и, заранее приобрести нужные запчасти — от рулевых тяг до шаровых опор и сайлентблоков.

Из «расходников» есть все основания поменять или как минимум закупить свечи зажигания и накала, различные фильтры, а также тормозные колодки и тормозные диски, если они отходили две трети ресурса. Под прогнозируемый ремонт подвески лучше купить заранее стойки стабилизатора, шаровые опоры, наконечники рулевой рейки, а также амортизаторы, подшипники ступиц и ШРУСов. Не лишним будет иметь в запасе помпу, бензонасос.







Кроме того, из-за дефицита систем зажигания, генераторов, а также некоторых датчиков, который появился еще во время пандемии, в ряде случаев стоит озаботиться покупкой и этих деталей, разумеется, после соответствующей сервисной диагностики. В некоторых случаях нужно задуматься также о покупке новой аккумуляторной батареи.

Также, если пробег машины около 100 тысяч километров, то имеет смысл заменить ее изношенные элементы коробки передач и сцепления. 

И, конечно, приоритетом сегодня является замена цепей или ремней ГРМ (в зависимости от конструкции). Разумно будет также купить комплект шин неходовой размерности от зарубежных марок. Что касается смазочных материалов, то закупать впрок моторное масло не имеет большого смысла, а вот 
экзотическими составами для КПП, в особенности — для вариаторов, вполне можно. То же самое можно сказать про жидкость для ГУРа.







С другой стороны, конечно, не нужно подходить к вопросу о закупке запчастей и преждевременном ремонте маниакально. Если каждый начнет скупать все и вся, тем самым мы лишь усилим дефицит и спровоцируем дальнейший рост цен.

От что происходит с ГРМ

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

С молотка пустят передвижной гараж для Porsche, сделанный из ретроавтобуса​






20.03.2022 17:09
На аукционе Bring a Trailer на торги выставили крайне необычный передвижной гараж для Porsche.








Фото: carscoops.com

Для создания передвижного гаража для автомобилей *Porsche* был выбран автобус *Gillig Model 590H* 1963 года выпуска. По данным издания Carscoops, этот автобус использовался в гараже Секретной службы США и даже возил лимузин президента.





Фото: carscoops.com

Житель калифорнии приобрел этот автобус в 2016 году в неисправном состоянии. Автолюбитель решил отреставрировать автомобиль, но стилизовать его под мобильный гараж для Porsche. Чтобы подчеркнуть данный факт на кузов автомобиля нанесли крупные логотипы *Porsche*.







Фото: carscoops.com

Экстерьер автобуса украшают кастомные колесные диски и ряд декоративных элементов от оригинального *Porsche 356*. В салоне же появились два комфортабельных кресла с высокими спинками, а также руль с эмблемой *Porsche*, кондиционер и современные светодиодные светильники. На полу уложено покрытие из тёмного орехового дерева.







Фото: carscoops.com

Был заменен и оригинальный силовой агрегат. Стандартный *Gillig Model 590H* приводился в движение 9,7-литровым 245-сильным двигателем. Этот мотор был заменен на 7,0-литровый двухтактный, с турбиной и нагнетателем, который выдает на 285 л.с. и 1085 Нм крутящего момента.







Фото: carscoops.com

Несмотря на то, что автомобиль был серьезно модифицирован, его внешний облик понравился участникам аукциона. За день до окончания торгов ставка достигла 325 000 долларов.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Порш молодцы ага


----------



## Candellmans

В Европе стартовал прием заказов на родстеры Mercedes-AMG SL​







22.03.2022 11:54

Подразделение Mercedes-AMG назвало цены на родстеры SL 55 4Matic+ и SL 63 4Matic+ поколения R232.








Mercedes-AMG SL
По технической части две *AMG-версии* отличаются друг от друга совсем незначительно. Оба варианта оснащаются 4,0-литровым V8 с двойным турбонаддувом, который сочетается с 9-ступенчатым «автоматом» *AMG Speedshift MCT 9G*, работающим в связке с многодисковой муфтой на передней оси и «подруливающими» задними колесами.







Mercedes-AMG SL
Мотор в *SL 55 4Matic+* выдает 476 л.с. и 700 Нм крутящего момента. С места до 100 км/ч родстер разгоняется за 3,9 секунды, а максимальная скорость достигает отметки в 295 км/ч. Начальная стоимость «55-го» составляет 158 240 евро, при этом за пневмоподвеску *AMG Active Ride Control* с системой подавления кренов и электроуправляемую блокировку заднего дифференциала придется доплачивать.







Mercedes-AMG SL
Стоимость форсированного до 585 л.с. и 800 Нм *Mercedes-AMG SL 63 4Matic+* начинается с 187 098 евро. Такой родстер быстрее своего менее мощного собрата, но незначительно: с места до 100 км/ч он ускоряется за 3,6 секунды, а максимальная скорость достигает отметки 315 км/ч.







Mercedes-AMG SL
Серийное производство родстеров запустят на заводе в Бремене, там же производили модель прошлого поколения. Производитель уточняет, что новый *SL* станет первым автомоилем, полностью разработанным силами *AMG-подразделения*.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Новая Masda CX 60

В Сети опубликовали «живые» фото кроссовера Mazda CX-60​






Редактор
22.03.2022 13:16
В Сети появились «живые» фотографии среднеразмерного кроссовера Mazda CX-60 на заднеприводной платформе. Новые кадры позволяют сложить полное представление о внешности автомобиля. Напомним, что Mazda CX-60 представили 8 марта, но с тех пор были доступны только рекламные изображения.








Mazda CX-60
Модель *CX-60* – первый автомобиль компании *Mazda* на новой платформе *Skyactiv Multi Solution Scalable Architecture* (*SMSSA*) с продольным расположением двигателя и задними ведущими колесами. Другие современные модели *Mazda* обладают установленным поперечно агрегатом и ведущими передними колесами. Исключением является только родстер *MX-5*.







Mazda CX-60

*Mazda CX-60* обладает спортивным профилем – с длинным капотом, коротким передним свесом и смещенной назад «кабиной». Габариты автомобиля – 4 745 мм, 1 890 мм, 1 670 мм в длину, ширину и высоту соответственно. Колесная база – 2 870 мм.
Интерьер автомобиля получил массивную архитектуру передней панели и дорогие материалы отделки: кожа *Nappa* и натуральный шпон дерева. Уже в базовой комплектации *Prime-Line* покупатель получит 12,3-дюймовый экран медиасистемы с поддержкой *Android Auto* и *Apple CarPlay*, а также двухзонный автоматический климат-контроль. Светодиодная головная оптика входит в список базового оборудования.







Mazda CX-60

На презентации был представлен кроссовер в версии *e-Skyactiv PHEV*. Это подзаряжаемый гибрид, который оборудован бензиновым агрегатом объемом 2,5 литра мощностью 189 л.с. и 261 Нм и электродвигателем, который выдает 136 и 250 Нм. Общая отдача силовой установки – 327 л.с. и 500 Нм. Емкость батареи – 17,8 кВт*ч. Автомобиль способен преодолеть 63 километра на электротяге.






Mazda CX-60

Основными рынками для новой *Mazda CX-60* станут Европа и Япония. В северной Америке компания *Mazda* выпустит кроссовер *CX-70* и более крупный трехрядный *CX-90*.







Mazda CX-60

Цены *Mazda CX-60* в Европе начинаются от 47 000 евро (около 5,3 млн рублей по актуальному курсу).

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Mercedes-AMG и производитель скейтбордов выпустили четыре арт-кара​







22.03.2022 15:38
Mercedes-AMG и производитель скейтбордов Palace Skateboards показали четыре модели в специальном дизайнерском исполнении под названием Palace Edition. Новинки посвящены четырём мегаполисам: Токио, Лондону, Лос-Анджелесу, а также Нью-Йорку. Выбор обусловлен наличием фирменных магазинов компании Palace Skateboards в этих городах.







Самая компактная модель из четырёх машин — *Mercedes-AMG A 45* — посвящена Лондону. Автомобиль украсили изображением тигра на капоте (холодно-синим на фоне ярко-красного), а также логотипом скейтборд-компании на бортах. Салон также отделан сочетанием синего и красного оттенков. Сообщается, что этот хот-хэтч должен отдавать должное тюнинг-культуре Великобритании второй половины 20 века.







Ещё одна пятидверка *Mercedes-AMG GT 63* посвящена Нью-Йорку: она отличается градиентным покрытием кузова от чёрного к неоново-зелёному, хотя зелёный цвет благодаря многослойной покраске можно рассмотреть только под определённым углом. Салон автомобиля также оформлен в чёрном и зелёном оттенках.







Новейший кабриолет *AMG SL 63* отдаёт должное Лос-Анджелесу и выполнен в сочетании красного и солнечно-оранжевого (последний оттенок стал намёком на штат Калифорния). Кузов машины украшен также крупной надписью Palace на бортах, а также логотипом на капоте.







Единственный внедорожник в серии —* Mercedes-AMG G 63* — защищает фэнтези-культуру Токио. Поэтому на его бортах расположилась скачущая лошадь на фоне звёздного неба. Кузов автомобиля — также двухцветный с плавным переходом от голубого к серому оттенку. Продавать данные арт-кары *Mercedes-AMG* не планирует. Однако элементы их исполнения появятся на предметах новой коллекции уличной одежды от бренда *Palace Skateboards*.

MERCEDES-AMG


----------



## Candellmans

Гибрид «Волги» и Mercedes-Benz оценили в 7 миллионов рублей​ Автомобиль можно эксплуатировать на российских дорогах






На сайте Авто.ру в Москве выставили на продажу эксклюзивный рестомод ГАЗ-21 «Волга» 1959 года, построенный на базе Mercedes-Benz CLS 55 AMG в кузове 219. От отечественного седана модифицированному автомобилю достался лишь узнаваемый внешний вид. При этом салон и технические узлы принадлежат «заряженной» немецкой модели. Владелец машины, который называет ее «''Волгой'' сына маминой подруги», оценил уникальный рестомод в 6 900 000 рублей.






За исключением колесных дисков, внешний вид автомобиля практически полностью копирует оригинальный ГАЗ-21. Рестомод получил аналогичные советской «Волге» передние фары и задние фонари, а также бампера, капот и крышку багажника. При этом салон м
















Источник:Авто.ру


----------



## Candellmans

Современный Ford Mustang превратили в Shelby GT 1969 года​






27.03.2022 17:32
Специалисты компании Retrobuilt стилизовали Ford Mustang 2008 года выпуска под культовый Shelby GT500.







Ford Mustang от Retrobuilt

Для создания проекта был выбран *Ford Mustang GT Coupe* 2008 года выпуска. Специалисты Retrobuilt старались сохранить надежность конструкции исходного автомобиля и при этом сделать это по разумной цене. Помимо косметических улучшений была модернизирована и техническая часть автомобиля.







Ford Mustang от Retrobuilt

Под капотом автомобиля располагается 4,6-литровый двигатель мощностью 300 л.с., который сочетается с массивным воздухозаборником и улучшенной выхлопной системой. Крутящий момент передается на задние колеса посредством 5-ступенчатой МКПП.







Ford Mustang от Retrobuilt

Стоит отметить, что оригинальный *Shelby GT500* 1969 года выпуска поставлялся с 7,0-литровым *Cobra Jet V8*, который выдавал 335 л.с. Автомобиль имел довольно мягкую подвеску и больше подходил для заездов по прямой и управляемость его была на не самом высшем уровне.







Ford Mustang от Retrobuilt

Современный *GT500* на базе *Mustang GT Coupe* сможет посоревноваться со многими спортивным автомобилям из Европы и наверняка сможет порадовать нового владельца. Автомобиль продается на сайте RK Motors и eBay и стоит 64 900 долларов. Примечательно, что цены на оригинальный *Shelby GT500* 1969 года приближаются к отметке 150 000 долларов.







Ford Mustang от Retrobuilt

Ранее издание Тарантас Ньюс рассказывало о том, что на продажу выставлен редкий трековый *Ford GT*.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Рынок новых люксовых автомобилей в РФ вырос в 3,2 раза в феврале 2022 года​






29.03.2022 08:37
Как сообщает аналитическое агентство «АВТОСТАТ», по итогам февраля 2022 года в России было продано 73 новых автомобиля сегмента Luxury, что в 3,2 раза больше, чем за аналогичный период прошлого года (23 автомобиля).







Лидерство в люксовом сегменте на рынке РФ поделили между собой марки *Bentley* и *Rolls-Royce* — в феврале этого года они продали в нашей стране 
по 21 автомобилю. Далее идет итальянский бренд *Maserati*, на моделях которого в прошлом месяце остановили свой выбор 19 покупателей. Кроме того, 
за отчетный период жители России приобрели 6 новых машин *Ferrari*, 5 — *Lamborghini* и 1 — *Aston Martin*.






В модельном рейтинге сегмента *Luxury* самым популярным является кроссовер *Maserati Levante*. Все 19 проданных в прошлом месяце автомобилей итальянской марки пришлось как раз на эту модель. Вторую строчку занял кроссовер *Rolls-Royce Cullinan* (12 единиц), а замыкает тройку лидеров 






*Bentley Continental GT* (11 единиц). Результаты других люксовых моделей составляют менее 10 купленных экземпляров.
По итогам первых двух месяцев 2022 года российский рынок новых автомобилей сегмента *Luxury* тоже показывает трехкратный рост. Так, за этот период его объем составил 110 авто — в 3,3 раза больше, чем в январе — феврале прошлого года (33 автомобиля).

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Компания Manhart представила комплексную программу тюнинга для «заряженного» BMW M135i.








Источник: 
Manhart

Так, *BMW M135i* поколения F40 приводит в движение 2,0-литровая «турбочетверка» от *X2 M35i* мощностью 306 лошадиных сил (450 Нм) в паре с 8-ступенчатой АКПП Steptronic Sport.







Источник: Manhart
Также в ателье предлагают установить углепластиковый впуск *ARMAspeed* и блок управления *MHtronik Powerbox*, которые доведут отдачу силового агрегата до 350 лошадиных сил (524 Нм).







Источник: Manhart
Вдобавок можно установить спортивный даунпайп с катализатором на 300 ячеек, гоночную систему выхлопа с покрытыми керамикой 90-миллиметровыми патрубками, укороченные на 30 мм пружины *H&R* и колеса *Manhart GTS* (20 дюймов) с «алмазной» полировкой.







Источник: Manhart

Ранее портал tarantas.news сообщал, что компания *Manhart* представила 650-сильный внедорожник *Range Rover*.


----------



## Candellmans

Тюнинг-ателье AddArmor представило бронированный гиперкар Aston Martin Vantage​






30.03.2022 15:02
Компания AddArmor, известная постройкой различных броневиков, показала свой новый проект — защищённый по классу B4 суперкар Aston Martin Vantage. Купе оснастили кевларовой бронёй, пуленепробиваемыми стёклами, а также рядом оригинальных опций, включая электрошокеры в дверных ручках и специальные накладки на выхлопные трубы.






Фото: AddArmor

В целом на бронирование *Aston Martin Vantage* ушло более 2 центнеров кевлара: этот материал использовался по причине его устойчивости к механическим повреждениям и лёгкости. В «обвесе» из металлической брони данный автомобиль оказался бы слишком тяжёлым. Но закалённая 
сталь в проекте всё же применялась. Она была использована для защиты топливного бака и крыши. Таким образом суперкар *Aston Martin Vantage* 
стал 

устойчивым к обстрелу из пистолетов калибром до.44 Magnum, а также выдержит попадание из оружия, применяющего 9‑миллиметровые патроны Parabellum.







Фото: AddArmor

Дверные ручки суперкара *Aston Martin Vantage* могут поражать противника электротоком — не автоматически, а по команде изнутри машины, которая даётся нажатием специальной кнопки. Выхлопные трубы автомобиля защищены накладками, которые исключают попадание внутрь посторонних предметов. Компания *AddArmor* также дорабатывают ходовую часть модели *Vantage*, чтобы компенсировать увеличившийся вес авто. При этом снаружи наличие защиты в облике *Aston Martin Vantage* ничего не выдаёт.







Фото: AddArmor

О модернизации мотора не сообщается. *Vantage* оснащается 4,0-литровым V8, выдающим 510 л.с. и 685 Нм крутящего момента в сочетании с 8-диапазонным «автоматом». На ускорение до 100 км/ч у такого автомобиля уходит 3,7 секунды, но* Vantage* от *AddArmor*, скорее всего, окажется медленнее.

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

НОВОСТИ СТАТЬИ ВИДЕО


В Сети показали самодельный мотоцикл с двигателем V10 от Dodge Viper​











Автор: ЕВГЕНИЙ ДЕГТЯРЁВ, Редактор
10.04.2022 15:09
Автор мотоцикла использует его по прямому назначению.







Millyard Viper V10
В 2003 году на автосалоне в Детройте был представлен концептуальный байк *Dodge* *Tomahawk*. Этот невероятный мотоцикл приводился в движение двигателем *V10* от суперкара *Dodge Viper*. Спустя несколько лет была выпущена ограниченная партия таких мотоциклов. Один британский поклонник мотоциклов решил самостоятельно собрать себе подобный мотоцикл. Аллен Мильярд собственными руками собрал *Millyard Viper V10* и уже успел проехать на нем десятки тысяч километров.

Millyard Viper V10
В движение мотоцикл приводится 8,0-литровым *V10* от *Dodge Viper GTS* 1995 года выпуска. Вокруг 550-сильного двигателя была создана силовая структура из двух подрамников. Автор продумал конструкцию передней и задней подвески, систему рулевого управления и другие необходимые элементы. Стоит отметить, что за счет замены задней звезды можно менять максимальную скорость байка.







Millyard Viper V10
После постройки байк проехал свыше 9 тыс. миль, что составляет около 15 тыс. км. Мотожурналисту Брюсу Данну удалось разогнаться на нем до 322 км/ч. Сам же конструктор мотоцикла испытывал его на острове Мэн, проехав по трассе культовой гонки Isle Of Man TT.




Millyard Viper V10
Автор периодически использует свой мотоцикл, ведь он получил все необходимые разрешения для использования байка на дорогах общего пользования. Аллен Мильярд рассказал, что когда-нибудь решится на проверку максимальной скорости своего творения. Он предполагает, что *Millyard Viper V10* способен разогнаться до 434 км/ч, но пока Мильярд не пытался приблизиться к этой отметке.
DODGEDODGE VIPERMIL
Тарантас Ньс


----------



## Candellmans

Компания BMW представила флагманский седан 7-Series нового поколения​






21.04.2022 17:01
BMW представила седан 7-Series нового поколения. Флагманская модель баварской марки впервые за свою 45-летнюю историю будет доступна не только с ДВС, но и с полностью электрической силовой установкой, пишет Autonews.








BMW 7-Series
Так, новая *BMW 7-Series* получил двухуровневую фронтальную оптику с верхними светодиодными двойными блоками, выполняющими функции ДХО и указателей поворота. Под ними расположились основные секции матричных головных фар.
В салоне — изогнутый дисплей Live Cockpit Plus нового поколения, который объединяет в себе 12,3-дюймовую виртуальную приборку и тачскрин системы мультимедиа (14,9 дюйма).







BMW 7-Series
В качестве опции в задней части салона можно установить 31,3-дюймовый экран системы мультимедиа с разрешением 8K. Управлять функционалом системы пассажиры могут с помощью специальных 5,5-дюймовых планшетов, интегрированных в двери.







BMW 7-Series
На момент старта продаж новый *BMW 7-Series* будет доступен с 3,0-литровыми рядными бензиновыми наддувными «шестерками» мощностью 286 и 380 лошадиных сил. На вершине линейки расположится версия 760i xDrive с 4,4-литровым твин-турбо V8 мощностью 544 лошадиные силы (750 Нм). Во все движки интегрирована умеренно-гибридная система с 48-вольтовым стартер-генератором, обеспечивающим дополнительные 12 лошадиных сил (200 Нм).
Также имеется электрическая версия *i7* с двумя агрегатами (на передней и задней оси). Их суммарная отдача — 544 лошадиные силы (744 Нм). Разгон с 0 до 100 км/ч — 4,7 секунды, максимальная скорость — 240 км/ч.







BMW 7-Series
В стандартном оснащении — адаптивная пневматическая подвеска, комплекс современных электронных помощников, соответствующий автопилоту уровня «2+». Это значит, что электроника самостоятельно может контролировать разгоны и торможения, а также менять полосы движения в зависимости от ситуации на дороге.
Продажи *BMW 7-Series* нового поколения стартуют осенью 2022 года.







BMW 7-Series
Ранее портал tarantas.news сообщал, что ателье *Alpina* представило собственную версию обновлённого кроссовера *BMW X7*.
Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Тюнинг-ателье Brabus 

На официальном портале знаменитого тюнинг-ателье Brabus появилось объявление о продаже редкого родстера Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG в версии GT.








Фото: Brabus

Автомобиль *Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG GT* доработан тюнерами, однако изменения почти не затронули ни силовой агрегат, ни ходовую часть машины. Суперкар с пробегом 18,5 тыс. км ателье оценило в 290 тыс. 703 евро, тогда как на момент дебюта в 2012 году родстер* SLS AMG GT* стоил 213 тыс. евро. Всего в 2022 году было собрано немногим более тысячи *SLS AMG* всех версий.

Модификация *GT* для родстера *Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG* появилась через 2 года после дебюта стандартной модели. Она отличалась большей ориентацией на использование на гоночных трассах. Отдачу штатного для *SLS AMG* 8-цилиндрового двигателя рабочим объёмом 6,2 литра нарастили с 571 до 591 л.с., а адаптивная подвеска получила более жёсткие настройки. До скорости 100 км/ч такой суперкар разгонялся за 3,7 секунды при максимальной скорости 320 км/ч.






Фото: Brabus

В ателье B*rabus* родстер *Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG GT* оснастили альтернативным аэродинамическим обвесом из карбона. В него вошли следующие элементы: накладка на передний бампер, новые задний бампер и спойлер, а также разные акценты. Основное изменение в интерьере машины — это алюминиевые накладки на пороги с логотипом ателье.






Фото: Brabus

Для двигателя *Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG GT* тюнеры спроектировали кастомную выхлопную систему из титана с регулировочным клапаном, которая оказалась легче, чем стандартная. Шасси родстера пережило «обратный тюнинг» для большего ездового комфорта: в подвеске применены, например, альтернативные пружины. Кроме этого, на автомобиль установили фирменные колёсные диски (20 дюймов спереди и 21 — на задней оси).

MERCEDES-BENZMERCEDES-BENZ SLS AMG GT


----------



## Candellmans

X``


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

mC LAREN M1 P


----------



## Candellmans

Минивэны Toyota Alphard и Vellfire получили новую «золотую» комплектацию​












Автор: КОСЮКОВ ОЛЕГ, Редактор
28.04.2022 08:10
Компания Toyota представила на внутреннем японском рынке новые спецкомплектации минивэнов Alphard и Vellfire: у первой модели она называется Type Gold III, у второй — Golden Eyes III.








Toyota Alphard Type Gold III
В обоих случаях речь идет о золотистых акцентах в салоне и особо качественной комбинированной отделке кресел. В список стандартного оборудования включен мониторинг «слепых» зон, который замечает объекты, в том числе при движении задним ходом, уточняет портал speedme.ru.






Toyota Alphard Type Gold III
Напомним, семейство полноразмерных минивэнов *Alphard* и *Vellfire* актуального поколения *AH30* производят с 2015 года, между собой модели различаются оперением кузова и некоторыми стилестическими особенностями.






Toyota Alphard Type Gold III
В Японии *Alphard* и *Vellfire* предлагают с бензиновыми двигателями объемом 2,5 и 3,5 литра мощностью 182 и 301 л.с. соответственно. Первый агрегат работает в паре с бесступенчатым вариатором, второй — с 8-ступенчатой автоматической трансмиссией. Привод — передний или полный. Также доступна гибридная модификация, в которой 2,5-литровому бензиновому ДВС (152 л.с.) помогает электродвигатель (105 кВт, 143 л.с.). Привод у гибридной версии полный.






Toyota Vellfire Golden Eye III
Продажи спецверсий *Type Gold III* и *Golden Eyes III* на японском рынке начнутся 13 мая этого года.
В Россию *Alphard* поставляли официально — с 3,5-литровым ДВС в сочетании с АКПП и передним приводом. Цена сейчас — от 7 759 900 рублей.
Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Новый суперкар Pagani может дебютировать 12 сентября 2022 года​







Автор: КОСЮКОВ ОЛЕГ, Редактор
29.04.2022 07:42
Производитель экзотических суперкаров Pagani 12 сентября этого года представит свою новую модель, третью по счету после Zonda и Huayra. Об этом пишет портал Supercar Blog со ссылкой на собственные источники. Премьера перспективной новинки пройдет в Национальном музее науки и технологий Леонардо да Винчи в Милане.






На данный момент информации о новом суперкаре *Pagani* совсем немного. Товарное название будущей новинки пока не озвучено, модель проходит под внутризаводским обозначением — *C10*. Дизайн автомобиля в большей степени эволюционный и основан на стилистике *Huayra*.

Под капотом третьей модели от *Pagani* будет находиться обновленный битурбомотор V12 объемом 6,0 литра от *Mercedes-AMG*, который будет сочетаться с преселективным «роботом» или опциональной «механикой». Отдача мотора после обновления вырастет на 30–40 л.с. по сравнению с нынешними характеристиками. Таким образом, мощность агрегата может превысить 850 л.с.





По разным данным, компания *Pagani* планирует выпустить от 99 до 300 экземпляров своего нового суперкара. По традиции модель получит множество вариантов исполнения — от разных типов кузова (купе и родстер) до глубоко индивидуализированных версий для избранных клиентов. При этом все запланированные к производству экземпляры нового суперкара уже распроданы.

PAGANI


----------



## Candellmans

​Марка GMC представила Yukon Denali Ultimate 2023 модельного года​






04.05.2022 18:03
GMC представила премиальную версию своего внедорожника, который отличается материалами отделки, технологическими инновациями и стильным внешним видом.





GMC Yukon Denali Ultimate
*Yukon Denali Ultimate* 2023 года предлагает повышенный комфорт и удобства, такие как передние кресла с электрическим приводом и массажем, регулируемые по 16 параметрам. Также машина получила усовершенствованную аудиосистему Bose Performance Series (18 динамиков), пишет Центральная служба новостей.




GMC Yukon

Denali Ultimate
Моторная гамма *Yukon Denali Ultimate* — 6,2-литровый V8 или 3,0-литровый турбодизель Duramax. Трансмиссия — 10-ступенчатая АКПП. Старт продаж — осенью 2022 года.







GMC Yukon

Denali Ultimate

Ранее портал tarantas.news сообщал, что *GMC* показала первое изображение пикапа *Canyon* нового поколения. Машина получит версию *AT4X* для экстремального бездорожья, как у старшего *Sierra*. Премьера новинки состоится будущим летом.
Тарантас Ньюс


GMCGMC YUKON DENALI ULTIMATE


----------



## Candellmans

Компания Maserati представит родстер MC20 Spider весной 2022 года.







Maserati MC20

Осенью 2020 года состоялась премьера среднемоторного спорткара *Maserati MC20*. Теперь же стало известно, весной текущего года состоится дебют родстера *MC20 Spider*. Открытый вариант модели покажут уже 25 мая.







Maserati MC20

Представители *Maserati* описывают грядущую премьеру так — «Новый способ любоваться небом». Ожидается, что в техническом плане новинка будет повторять купе, а также получит складную жесткую крышу и переработанную заднюю часть кузова. О других изменениях автопроизводитель не сообщал. Под капотом спорткара будет располагаться первый двигатель *Maserati*, созданный компанией самостоятельно за последние 20 с лишним лет.







Maserati MC20

В качестве силовой установки выступает 3,0-литровый двигатель *Nettuno V6* мощностью 630 л.с. и 730 Нм крутящего момента. Мотор будет работать совместно с 8-ступенчатой роботизированной трансмиссией с двумя сцеплениями. Заднеприводное купе оснащается механическим либо электронноуправляемый дифференциал повышенного трения.







Maserati MC20

После родстера *Maserati MC20 Spider* в модельном ряду марки должен появиться электрокар. Новый электромобиль должен стать самой мощной модификацией в семействе *MC20* и будет представлен после родстера.







Maserati MC20

Ранее издание Тарантас Ньюс рассказывало о том, что один из 175 спорткаров *Maserati Mexico* с двигателем *V8* выставлен на продажу.


----------



## Candellmans

Ателье Brabus представило коллекционный пикап 900 XLP One of Ten, который будет выпущен тиражом всего 10 экземпляров. Автомобиль получил силовую установку объемом 4,5 литра мощностью 900 л.с. Разгон с места до 100 км/ч занимает 4,4 секунды.








Mercedes-AMG 900 XLP One of Ten
Пикап на базе *Mercedes-AMG G 63* уже получил несколько версий: обычную *800 Adventure XLP*, темная *Adventure XLP Superblack* и «светлая» *XLP Superwhite*. Стоит отметить, что все они оснащены битурбированной силовой установкой *V8* объемом 4,0 литра, форсированной до 800 л.с. и 1 000 Нм. Однако, коллекционный пикап *900 XLP One of Ten* оборудован агрегатом *Brabus Rocket 900* рабочим объемом 4407 кубических сантиметров.






Mercedes-AMG 900 XLP One of Ten
Отдача такого мотора составляет 900 л.с. и 1 250 Нм, но ради сохранности трансмиссии установлен электронный ограничитель на 1 050 Нм. Разгон до 100 км/ч занимает всего 4,4 секунды. Максимальная скорость – 210 км/ч. Расход на 100 километров пробега в комбинированном цикле составляет 15,5 литра.






Mercedes-AMG 900 XLP One of Ten
Пикап оснащен выпускной магистралью с переключаемыми клапанами и интегрированной в наконечники подсветкой. «Порталы» на обеих осях дают клиренс в 490 миллиметров, но, если его будет недостаточно, есть лебедка с синтетическим тросом *Spydura* и тяговым усилием 4,5 тонны.






Mercedes-AMG 900 XLP One of Ten
Внешний обвес выполнен из углеродного волокна. Силовую установку, КПП и топливный бак защищают металлические листы. В интерьере использована черная кожа *Mondial* *Black* с прострочкой *Jet Black*, а контраста добавляют более 206 элементов декора в матовом красном оттенке *Rocket Red*. 

Тарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans

Candellmans написал(а):


> Ателье Brabus представило коллекционный пикап 900 XLP One of Ten, который будет выпущен тиражом всего 10 экземпляров. Автомобиль получил силовую установку объемом 4,5 литра мощностью 900 л.с. Разгон с места до 100 км/ч занимает 4,4 секунды.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercedes-AMG 900 XLP One of Ten
> Пикап на базе *Mercedes-AMG G 63* уже получил несколько версий: обычную *800 Adventure XLP*, темная *Adventure XLP Superblack* и «светлая» *XLP Superwhite*. Стоит отметить, что все они оснащены битурбированной силовой установкой *V8* объемом 4,0 литра, форсированной до 800 л.с. и 1 000 Нм. Однако, коллекционный пикап *900 XLP One of Ten* оборудован агрегатом *Brabus Rocket 900* рабочим объемом 4407 кубических сантиметров.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercedes-AMG 900 XLP One of Ten
> Отдача такого мотора составляет 900 л.с. и 1 250 Нм, но ради сохранности трансмиссии установлен электронный ограничитель на 1 050 Нм. Разгон до 100 км/ч занимает всего 4,4 секунды. Максимальная скорость – 210 км/ч. Расход на 100 километров пробега в комбинированном цикле составляет 15,5 литра.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercedes-AMG 900 XLP One of Ten
> Пикап оснащен выпускной магистралью с переключаемыми клапанами и интегрированной в наконечники подсветкой. «Порталы» на обеих осях дают клиренс в 490 миллиметров, но, если его будет недостаточно, есть лебедка с синтетическим тросом *Spydura* и тяговым усилием 4,5 тонны.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercedes-AMG 900 XLP One of Ten
> Внешний обвес выполнен из углеродного волокна. Силовую установку, КПП и топливный бак защищают металлические листы. В интерьере использована черная кожа *Mondial* *Black* с прострочкой *Jet Black*, а контраста добавляют более 206 элементов декора в матовом красном оттенке *Rocket Red*.
> 
> Тарантас Ньюс


За картохой на рынок гонять ))


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Theriollaria

А разбавляю Ка я ваши суперкары...


----------



## Candellmans

А хто это? Женюлькин?


----------



## Candellmans

Candellmans написал(а):


> А хто это? Женюлькин?





Candellmans написал(а):


> А хто это? Женюлькин?


Ситроену - зачет угу


----------



## Candellmans

мак ларен п1 видео


----------



## Candellmans

Candellmans написал(а):


> мак ларен п1 видео


мак ларен видео


----------



## Theriollaria

Новые реалии




А не эти ваши Мазератти


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

НЕМЕЦКИЙ ХОРЬХ


----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Т.е чтобы нашим автохам стать конкурентными нужно или быть на голову выше конкурентов или стоить так , чтобы с тюннингом сторонним все-равно быть выгодными к покупке. Так было с Нивами или Жигулёнками. Например на Жигулёнки американцы ставили фары другой формы и бамперы. В Германии вроде подобное делали и т.д.


ТАК И ЕСТЬ


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Компания Pagani продемонстрировала одну из последних работ отделения специальных проектов — берлинетту Huayra NC.






Pagani Huayra NC
Отделение* Pagani Special Projects* показало свою очередную работу. Это суперкар *Huayra NC*, разработанный для клиента из Китая. Вероятнее всего, новинка построена на базе модели *Huayra Roadster BC*, то есть использует битурбоагрегат V12 6.0 производства *Mercedes-AMG* в паре с 7-скоростной «секвенталкой»* Xtrac*. Но если на обычном *Roadster BC* отдача мотора составляет 800 л.с. и 1050 Нм крутящего момента, то на исполнении* NC* она доведена до 830 л.с. и 1079 Нм крутящего момента.




Pagani Huayra NC
Как пишет *speedme.ru*, инженерам отделения *Pagani Special Projects* удалось снизить массу автомобиля до 1 240 кг, что на 110 кг меньше, чем у оригинальной модели. Цветовая схема суперкара *Huayra NC* призвана подчеркнуть формы кузова. Основной оттенок — это темно-синий. Капот, выемки в дверях и корма машины выполнены из неокрашенного углепластика под глянцевым лаком, имеются акценты красного и белого цвета.




Pagani Huayra NC
Воздухозаборник на крыше *Huayra NC* похож на аналогичный элемент модели *Panagi Imola*, только здесь он протянулся до лобового стекла. Внутреннее убранство у новинки аналогично обычной *Huayra*, для отделки применялись углеродное волокно и искусственная замша.
PAGANIPAGANI H


----------



## Theriollaria

Первый в истории электрический Bugatti и всего за 900 долларов. Стартовали продажи электросамоката Bugatti 9.0​Он может развивать скорость до 30 км/ч​Электрический Bugatti стоит 900 долларов. Именно во столько оценила компания свою первую модель Bugatti 9.0. 




Если точнее, самокат доступен по цене от 900 до 1200 долларов, причём не очень понятно, из-за чего имеет место разница в цене. Источник говорит, что на сайте компании новинка доступна именно за 1200 долларов, а в некоторых торговых точках самокат можно купить за те самые 900 долларов. 
На выбор есть три цвета: серебристый, чёрный и фирменный синий Agile Blue. Напомним, самокат является совместным проектом Bugatti и Bytech International. При этом у Bugatti 9.0 есть и фирменный значок, и световая проекция логотипа компании. То есть Bugatti хотя бы минимально поработала над чужим продуктом в процессе брендирования. 
Самокат, напомним, весит 15,8 кг, располагает двигателем мощностью 700 Вт и может разгоняться до 30 км/ч. Запас хода заявлен равным 35 км.
Источник: ixbt


----------

